#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-12
<ivoks> fora ova sauron_wtc grafika
<ivoks> bas ko stvorena za ove koji briju u zavjere
<MmikeMRMA> nemas kaj brijat u zavjeru
<MmikeMRMA> jasno je ko dan
<Mmike> btw, koja grafika?
<obruT> naravno da je jasno, pa nasli su crnu kutiju iz avijona
<dodobas> samo ta kutija je bila zbilja obojana u crno, teski zajeb :P
<ivoks> 21:07 < jelly-home> http://alpakka.kapsi.fi/stuff/sauron_wtc.jpg
<Mmike> lol lol :)
<obruT> dodobas: jesi cuo snimak iz crne kutije
<dodobas> da.. bozicne pjesme... kao da su stavili telefon na cekanje
<ivoks> nego, pitam ja vas...
<ivoks> ZASTO su na letu 93 bilo samo 47 putnika?
<ivoks> u taj avion stane 239 putnika
<ivoks> a bilo ih je samo 47
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i tako pocnu teorije :D
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d5/Ua93.OGG
<obruT> dodobas: "Meho, daj meni da ja malo vozim" :)
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Mayday2.ogg
<dodobas> sve je to samo predstava...
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Lyles.ogg
<dodobas> 3k amerikanca je opravdana zrtva naspram 1mil 'talibana'
<ivoks> zasto ljudi misle da je predstava? :)
<ivoks> znas gdje je problem?
<ivoks> netko izmisli nesto, naizgled banalano, i onda to s vremenom postane cinjenica
<ivoks> npr... netko je provalio da od aviona koji je udario u pentagon, nije ostalo nista
<dodobas> ivoks: ma sve 5.. razumijemo... ti moras misliti tako.. tako su ti rekli kad si dobivao vizu
<dodobas> to je ok
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> i ignoriraju sve snimke, slike i vjeruju u tu 'novu cinjenicu', iako na fotkama ima ostataka
<ivoks> i onda, naravno, to nije avion, jer bi ostali dijelovi
<Mmike> ivoks, pa bilo ih je 47 jer je pocela recesija pa se nisu bas vozili ljudi :) Ja kad sam letio iz Washingtona za Chicago u avionu maltene nije bilo nikog. A kad sam letio iz Lisabona za Zagreb u avionu doslovno nije bilo nikog! :) Ico, ja i jos 5 ljudi (ok, Ico je nadoknadio tezinom malo) :)
<Mmike> ivoks, de su snimke djelova aviona koji se razletio u pentagon?
<ivoks> to ti tako kazes
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> fakat je bio prazan avion, imam i fotke cak :)
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/Flight_77_wreckage_at_Pentagon.jpg
<Mmike> bilo je jedno 20ak ljudi koji su izasli u bologni, i onda od bologne do zagreba - prazno
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aa757.jpg <- to je avion
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> hm, sad sam htio malo srat oko prostora u home direktorijima na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> i onda vidim da sam ja najveci okupator prostora tamo ;/
 * Mmike sere sebi
<obruT> Mmike: Icu si slucajno sreo ili ste zajedno picili nekud ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, zajedno bili u portugalu
<Mmike> iako, kol'ko lik putuje, opce nije nevjerojatno srest ga negdje
<obruT> pa da :)
<Mmike> sad je otisao malo do Indonezije i Tajlanda
<Mmike> tak, da se nadje :)
<obruT> znaci opet u tom smjeru
<obruT> svidjelo mu se nesto sigurno ;)
<obruT> samo da se zastiti dobro :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> pa na onim security snimkama koje su na wikipediji se vidi da to nije mogao biti avion :)
<Mmike> obruT,  :) hahahaha :) cuj, mozda se s ladyboyem vrati nazad :)
<Mmike> Daklem, imam 6 servera, svi su kopije prvo, apacheti su gore, rade istu stvar. Na jednom serveru mi se /var/log/php.log puni sranjima, na ostalima ne, iako na svima imam error_log = /var/log/php.log
 * Mmike cupa ono malo kose sto ima
<ivoks> recimo, jedan od podataka teorije zavjere
<ivoks> kaze da su f-15ice, koje su letjele prema NY, letjele brzinom 25% od maksimalne
<ivoks> dakle, 1/4 snage
<ivoks> dodatni je arugment da to nitko nije opovrgnuo
<ivoks> i nije, jer:
<ivoks> a) su kruzili oko baze dok su cekali informacije (naime, uzletjeli su prije nego su znali sto se desava)
<ivoks> b) ne smije letjeti brze od zvuka iznad naseljenih mjesta :)
<ivoks> i eto, jos jedna 'cinjenica' postaje istina
<ivoks> i takvih se nakupi jako puno kod ovakvih dogadjaja
<ivoks> i onda su svi zbunjeni i misle da ne znaju sto se desilo
<ivoks> jer informacije su totalno nepovezane, a u dobrom dijelu i kontradiktorne
<Mmike> to nisam cuo
<ivoks> pa naravno da nisi
<Mmike> al', jel' ti vidis gdje na kamera-snimkama bojing kako se zalijece u pentagon?
<ivoks> da, vidio sam te snimke
<Mmike> fali avion na njima
<Mmike> isto tako, fale ostaci aviona
<Mmike> tj, ja bar nisam vidio snimke
<ivoks> nisi vidio snimke?
<ivoks> a znas sto ima/nema na njima?
<Mmike> ahahaha, veli lik da bi migrirao svoje sajtove kod nas, ima oko 12 TB podataka, veli, jel' moze to do sutra biti prebaceno? :) Moze, care, ako posaljes avionom servere :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, ha?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne kuzim sto me pitas
<Mmike> rekao sam da sam vidio snimke
<Mmike> i onda ti pitas 'nisi vidio snimke'?
<ivoks> 09:51 < Mmike> tj, ja bar nisam vidio snimke
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> failed again :)
<Mmike> daklem, zasto na snimkama nadzornih kamera nema aviona?>
<Mmike> nego se samo vidi eksplozija?
<Mmike> i vidi se nesto malo spicasto sto nemam pojma sto je
<Mmike> a fotke ostataka nisam vidio
<ivoks> nego da ja tebe pitam...
<ivoks> je li pentagon na mjesecu?
<ivoks> ne, pentagon je jedno 200m od autoputa
<Mmike> jel? 
<Mmike> svasta covjek nauci :)
<ivoks> avion (ili ne avion) je preletio taj autoput prije zalijetavanja
<ivoks> mislis da svi ti ljudi sute, iako nisu vidjeli avion?
<ivoks> ili im je vlada svima platila neke svote da sute?
<ivoks> ili kaj
<ivoks> ono, imas snimke oko pentagona
<ivoks> stotine ljudi stoje i gledaju
<ivoks> svi su morali vidjeti avion, ako ga je bilo
<ivoks> i bas nitko od njih nije rekao 'bio sam tamo, nije bilo aviona'
<Mmike> e, i?
<Mmike> di su ti ljudi?
<Mmike> ja nisam vidio nit jedno svjedocenje da lik kaze 'da, da, vidio sam avion, preletio nas je'
<Mmike> doduse, nisam vidio nit ono drugo, tipa 'ne, samo je eksplodiralo, nismo nista culi'
<Mmike> velim, di su ostaci?
<ivoks> a jel netko rekao 'NIJE BILO AVIONA!'
<Mmike> jel' imas fotke neke za pokazati mi ih?
<ivoks> koliko ostataka aviona nadjes kada se pilot pokusa spustiti pa zajebe?
<Mmike> masu! :)
<Mmike> vidi fotke aviona koji se srusio u rusiji kad je pol poljske vlade poginulo
<ivoks> i kaj sad, ak ti netko kaze da je istraga pronasla hrpu dijelova, ti neces vjerovati
<ivoks> ovaj se zabio u cvrstu masu, s krilima punim goriva
<ivoks> mislim, sluzbena istraga je nasla dijelove
<ivoks> cak postoji i mapa gdje je koji dio nadjen
<ivoks> sve isto kao i kod pada aviona u rusiji :)
<Mmike> daj da vidim
<Mmike> jer, velim, nisam vidio
<Mmike> nista nisam vidio
<Mmike> 'sluzbena istraga' 
<Mmike> mislim :)
<Mmike> to k'o jacine sluzbene istrage :)
<ivoks> eto
<dodobas> pa osnovali su odbor... stas' vise
<ivoks> o tome ti i govorim
<ivoks> badava ti ista reci kada u startu ne vjerujes
<Mmike> http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/june2006/300606flight77.htm
<Mmike> eto ocevica
<Mmike> http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/may2006/230506actuallyseen.htm
<Mmike> jhaha, ovo je super :)
<ivoks> My words to the reporter were, "I was about four cars back from where the plane crossed over the highway. That it happened so quickly I didn't even see what airline it was from. However, I was so close to the plane when it went past that had it been sitting on a runway, I could have seen the faces of passengers peering out."
<ivoks> dakle, bio je airlines
<ivoks> airliner
<Mmike> Yeps
<Mmike> ovaj drugi link pokazuje kako izgleda kad avion slijece
<ivoks> dakle, stovise, neki su ga i prepoznali kao american airlines
<Mmike> to sam citao da negdje ima ta luda plaza drito ispred piste
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> iako
<ivoks> neki cak i kao boeing 757
<ivoks> al ne, oni su svi placeni ili kaj? :)
<Mmike> da se potrudim, siguran sam da bih nasao 1001 izjavu ocevidaca koji su vidjeli rakete, vanzemaljce ili kaj god
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> tko ce znat :)
<Mmike> po meni ima hrpa neodgovorenih pitanja, vremenom ce se saznati
<Mmike> npr, zasto je srusena building 7
<Mmike> No package ncdu available.
<Mmike> Nothing to do
<Mmike> pa dobro jel' ima taj RedHat ISTA na sebi?
<ivoks> ne znam koja je building 7
<ivoks> ali sam siguran da je masa zgrada ostecena zbog nekontroliranog rusenja
<ivoks> nije se avion zabio u kucicu na farmi
<ivoks> vec u neke od najvisih zgrada na svijetu
<Mmike> pa, da
<Mmike> al' nije prvi put da se avion zabio u zgradu
<Mmike> stovise
<ivoks> i to kamenje treba past
<ivoks> sad ce on o bombarderu otprije par desetljeca :)
<Mmike> ae :) u milanu se zaletio avion
<Mmike> al' taj building 7
<Mmike> je srusena bas onak kak se radi controlled demolition
<ivoks> nema tog bombardera koji ce napraviti stetu kao airliner
<ivoks> to sto su gore bombe ne znaci nista
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> :) ja mislim da ti odbijas vjerovati :)
<ivoks> tja... umro i ovaj zadnji hokejas :/
<Mmike> imas hrpu sumnjivih cinjenica koje ignoriras :)
<Mmike> jos ces mi reci i da ljudi nisu bili na mjesecu! :)
<ivoks> gle
<Mmike> i nisu bili prvi put kad su svi mislili da idu, al' su bili poslije!
<ivoks> malom dijetetu je sumljivo sto voda mozda stajati u casi kada ju okrenes naopacke
<ivoks> netkome tko zna to nije sumljivo
<Mmike> Ali, voda ne moze stajati u casi kada ju okrenes naopacke
<Mmike> osim ako ju ne vrtis
<Mmike> ili ako nije zaledjena
<ivoks> pa no, kada ju vrtis
<Mmike> ili ako ju nisi zalijepio
<Mmike> pa eo, kada ju vrtis
<Mmike> pustimo to
<ivoks> pa no, mala djeca misle da ih varas :)
<Mmike> di su central columns koje su drzale oba tornja?
<ivoks> isto kao i ekipa koja se ne kuzi u gradjevine
<ivoks> misle da se onako zgrada ne moze srustiti sama od sebe :)
<Mmike> ok, a sto je s ekipom koja se kuzi u gradjevine?
<ivoks> ma covjece... koje central columns?!
<Mmike> oni su potplaceni, jeldte? :)
<ivoks> ono, elemtarne metalne konstrukcije
<ivoks> ne postoji niti jedna zgrada s 'centralnom jezgrom' ili sta vec, pa da se oko nje zida
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> tako se mogu raditi samo betonske konstrukcije
<ivoks> metalne su uvijek i samo resetke
<ivoks> slomis li jedan stap, narusio si nosivost
<ivoks> slomis li dva, papa cijela konstrukcija
<Mmike> pa, according to 'ljudi koji se kuze' nisi u pravu
<ivoks> ah, sad si me uvjerio :D
<Mmike> pa nemam te kaj ja uvjeravat
<ivoks> pa ne mozes, jer je to glupost
<Mmike> http://www.rense.com/general70/pic87932.jpg
<Mmike> eto slika
<ivoks> to mi je struka :)
<Mmike> tih 'centralnih kolumna'
<ivoks> ?!
<Mmike> kaj nisi ti cestograditelj? :)
<ivoks> nemoj da te netko cuje
<ivoks> to su najobicniji profili od kojih se radi celicna konstrukcija
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam, ali sam imao metalne konstrukcije I i metalne konstrukcije II
<ivoks> i mostove i betonstke konstrukcije
<ivoks> i svasta jos
<ivoks> mehanika i, ii, statika i, ii
<ivoks> to mi je struka
<Mmike> ok, i daklem, ti tvrdis da WTC nisu imali centralne potporne stupove na koijma je sve 'visilo'? (pardon my french, ne poznam strucni terminologiju)
<jelly-home> Mmike: sta zna dete sta je 12TB
<ivoks> defitnitivno nije visilo :)
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/WTC-1971-under-construction.jpg
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6f/WTC_bathtub_east.JPG
<ivoks> vidis, resetka
<ivoks> a ovo je pod
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Wtc_floor_truss_system.png
<ivoks> na svakom katu
<ivoks> opet, resetka
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 mmike mmike 3393066757 2011-05-05 14:45 ripe.db
<Mmike> -rw-r--r--  1 mmike mmike 122923241 2011-09-12 09:49 ripe.db.7z
<Mmike> dobar 7z, dobar
<Mmike> ivoks, ne vidim, di je resetka?
<ivoks> a jebiga, ja ti ne mogu pomoci
<ivoks> odi opticaru
<ivoks> ili prouci sto su resetke u gradjevini
<Mmike> vidim da mi i wikipedija pise da su izmislili novu briju kad su radili wtc
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truss#Vierendeel_truss
<Mmike> pa gle, 4 gradjevinarca i 1 arhitekt su mi rekli da je 'something fishy' u svemu tome. 
<Mmike> i sad imaju oni svoje brije, kao i ti sad, koje ja ne kuzim previse
<ivoks> arhitekta odmah mozes ignorirati po tom pitanju
<Mmike> a onda jos kad malo pogledas okolo pa vidis da su WTCovi poslovali s ogromnim gubitkom, i da su bili totalno neisplativi
<ivoks> oni ne znaju statiku konstrukcija niti kako se konstrukcije grade
<Mmike> tja, pocnes sumnjati
<ivoks> da se WTC-i nisu srusili tih dana
<ivoks> da su pozari ugaseni, i da se celik nije rastopio...
<Vjetar> ish offtopicari :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> srusili bi se cim bi prvi vjetar puhnuo
<ivoks> to je problem sa metalnim i resetkastim konstrukcijama
<ivoks> ali betonske se ne mogu tako visoke graditi
<ivoks> metalne su manje otporne na pozar... in fact, metalne konstrukcije su manje otporne na pozar nego li drvene
<ivoks> cekam sok i nevjericu :)
<Mmike> hajde, objasni nam sad :)
<ivoks> naime, jezgra profila prenosi silu; kada drvo gori, jezgra profila ostaje 'postojana', dok metal gubi nosiva svojstva i u jezgri i na rubovima
<ivoks> topi se
<ivoks> i nakon pozara je neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> drvo ima istu nosivost kao i prije pozara
<ivoks> osim ako nije u potpunosti izgorjelo, naravno
<ivoks> zato vidis drvene kuce kako gore
<Mmike> "The steel structure of the World Trade Center would not have to melt in order for the buildings to lose their structural integrity. Steel can be soft at 538°C (1,000°F) well below the burning temperature of jet fuel."
<ivoks> a metalne kako se urusavaju
<Mmike> istina, baki i djedu tak kuca izgorila, ne do kraja, al' ostala drvena konstrukcija na koju su izgradili novu kucu
<Mmike> jer je bila upotrebljiva
<Mmike> moj djed stolar napravio jedno 3-4 kuce :) 
<ivoks> ajde procitaj jos jednom sto pise
<ivoks> "The steel structure of the World Trade Center would not have to melt in order for the buildings to lose their structural integrity."
<Mmike> ok, pazi sad sto cu ja pejstati
<Mmike> The steel structure of the World Trade Center would not have to melt in order for the buildings to lose their structural integrity. Steel can be soft at 538°C (1,000°F) well below the burning temperature of jet fuel.
<ivoks> ne treba se otopiti da bi izgubilo nosivost
<Mmike> Procitaj dobro sto sam napisao.
<Mmike> Aha, jesi vidio?
<Mmike> vrag mater :)
<ivoks> procitaj prvu recenicu, pa idemo zajedno prevesti
<Mmike> dobro, kaj, ti si danas u mega-idiot modu, ili sto? :)
<jelly-home> vi ste totalno omeksali, ko celik
<ivoks> pa daj prevedi prvu recenicu
<Mmike> Ja da sad napisesm : 2+2  = 4
<ivoks> ja cu je baciti u google 
<Mmike> ti bi rekao, nenene, molim te, ajmo, sto pise, 1 + 1 je koliko? I onda opet, 1 + 1 je koliko? I koliko ti je to? Ha, hajde, reci mi.
<Mmike> Daj, sjasi, covjece :)
<ivoks> kaze google
<ivoks> Čelične konstrukcije i World Trade Center ne bi se topiti kako bi zgrada izgubiti svoju cjelovitos
<ivoks> ajde ti bolje :)
<ivoks> to sto si pejstao govori da se konstrukcija ne mora otopiti da bi se izgubila nosivost, ono sto ti cijelo vrijeme govorim
<Mmike> Tako je
<Mmike> i zato sam to pejstao!
<Mmike> koji dio ti nije jasan, jebote?!
<ivoks> pa reko, mozda si zabrijao... pa nisi skuzio sto si napisao :)
<Mmike> Trebao sam ovako: "Da, Ivokse, u pravu si, eto, sad sam procitao, jasno se vidi, primi moji ispriku" :)
<Mmike> Sorry, mislio sam da se to podrazumjeva ;)
<Mmike> Kako se I-beam veli na hrvatskom?
<dodobas> I-dildo ?
 * Mmike ne zna instalirati ncdu na redhat
<ivoks> i profil
<ivoks> s time da mi radimo razliku izmedju h i i profila, dok je amerima sve i profil
<ivoks> i profil je najcesci profil koji se koristi za resetke
<ivoks> nevezano za wtc i 9/11, ali slicno drve/celik... sto mislite, sto ima vecu nosivost? metalna sipka, normalna, puna sipka... ili suplja metalna sipka (od istog metala)?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ja bih rekao suplja
<ivoks> da, suplja
<Mmike> Cisto zato sto si pitao :) Nemam pojma zasto bi suplja bila nosivljija.
<SilverSpace> bome rasprava
<SilverSpace> odmane i zavjere
<SilverSpace> kad cemo krenuti na kornate :)
<ivoks> mislis na vatrogasce? 
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva ti je bila f1 jucer
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> vrlo ok
<Mmike> start je bio maestralan :)
<SilverSpace> i meni 
<Mmike> vettel je neuhvatljiv :)
<SilverSpace> bila bi i bolja da shumaher nije smeto na stazi
<Mmike> smetao?
<Mmike> lik je preizvrstan!
<Mmike> super su mu setup slozili :)
<SilverSpace> pa da kocio je mclarene
<Mmike> hamilton sa DRSom upaljenim g anije mogao stici :)
<Mmike> da, zamisli, pizda jedna, nije dao da ga preteknu :)
<Mmike> Ha! Dobio sam obracun plina i duzan sam samo 69 kuna! Ne kuzim kako :) 
<SilverSpace> kad su budale preveliko straznje krilo slozile u mvlarenu
<Mmike> doduse, rata mi narasla na 290 kuna
<SilverSpace> inace statistika Rosberg shumaher je debelo u korist rosberga od kada su u mercedesu zajedno
<SilverSpace> 17 R 6 S u utrkama
<SilverSpace> 22 R 7 S u kvalifikacijma
<Mmike> blah
<ivoks> SilverSpace: tebi schumacher uvijek smeta? :)
<Mmike> statistike nemaju smisla
<Mmike> tj, imaju, al'
<Mmike> di je rosberg zadnjih par utrka?
<SilverSpace> 3 postolja rosberg  00000 shumi
<Mmike> koliko je puta schumi bio prvak, koliko rosberg? :)
<Mmike> zakaj tu statistiku ne navodis? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad je za staro zeljezo
<Mmike> pa nije, SilverSpace , jeboga :) bas pokazuje da nije
<ivoks> pa nije ako ga drugi ne mogu prestici
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledamo od kad se vratio
<Mmike> ah! Ajmo gledat zadnjih 5 utrka, di je rosberg onda?
<ivoks> e, vidjet cemo rosberga u schumievim godinama :)
<SilverSpace> za ono prije svaka cast
<ivoks> a i vetella :)
<ivoks> vettela
<SilverSpace> sumi je najveci vozac svih vremena i niko ga nece dostici
<SilverSpace> ali je ni debilcek kaj se vratio 
<ivoks> ocito je jos uvijek bolji od nekih, pa onda treba te 'neke' maknuti prije njega
<ivoks> ne pratim, ali vidim da je na ljestvici 8.
<ivoks> od koliko vozaca?
<SilverSpace> prije treba biti bolji od svojeg momcadskog kolege 
<ivoks> pa ovaj ima 52, a ovaj 56 bodova
<ivoks> nije neka razlika, ha?
<SilverSpace> stime kaj je rosberg imao vise odustajanja i pehova
<SilverSpace> statistika je neumoljiva :)
<ivoks> jel ti gledas formulu ili statistiku?
<ivoks> jedina statistika koja se broji su bodovi
<ivoks> ostalo je izdrkavanje
<SilverSpace> 17 R 6 S u utrkama
<SilverSpace> kaj ti tu nije jasno
<SilverSpace> dva puta je bolji
<ivoks> po podjednaki su u bodovima
<SilverSpace> to je od kada su u mercedesu
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> ukljucujuci i onu godinu kada se ovaj vratio?
<ivoks> nakon koliko godina pauze?
<ivoks> i *rada* za konkurentsku momcad
<ivoks> mislis da su mu bas sirom otvorili ruke?
<ivoks> kako stoje ove godine?
<SilverSpace> me nemoze on vise bit ni medu prva tri
<SilverSpace> ustvari mogo je jucer biti
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u F1 je 17 vozaca koji ne mogu biti medju prva 3
<ivoks> jer samo tri mogu biti medju prva 3
<ivoks> ili vise od 17, nemam pojma
<ivoks> koliko ih ima
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nebih ja bas bio siguran
<Mmike> taj mercedes njegov je daleko losiji od meklarena
<SilverSpace> samo osam ih moze biti u prva tri
<Mmike> prosle godine se brawn skrumpirao pa je napravio one super-duper difuzore, pa su brawnovi bili jebacki
<Mmike> danas vise nisu
<ivoks> pretprosle?
<ivoks> (ponavljam, ne pratim)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> one kad je button bio prvak
<Mmike> nije to prosle bilo?
<ivoks> pa da, to je bilo prije nego se schumacher vratio
<SilverSpace> predprosle
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vettel je bio prosle
<ivoks> Mmike: da Mmike, kako to mozes zaboraviti? :D
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> fakat 
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike je star vec, znate kako to ide 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' koristis ti APC gdje na sajtovima koje odrzavas a da su PHPasti?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PXR1lrR51zU
<ivoks> World Championships 7
<ivoks> Mmike: apc ne, eaccelerator da
<Mmike> da, eaccell je obsolete a apc ce uci u novi php
<Mmike> al' imam bedova s time na sajtu jednom, dobijam svakih toliko 'unable to allocate memory'
<Mmike> gnj
<ivoks> Highest race finish   1 (x91)
<ivoks> 28 vozaca!
<ivoks> 24 momcadi?
<ivoks> 14
<ivoks> pa to je puno
<SilverSpace> mozda dode jos jedna
<ivoks> dakle, covjek je 8. od 24
<ivoks> i ti mislis da bi trebao otici
<ivoks> a sto bi ovi ostali trebali?
<SilverSpace> ne mislim da bi trebao otici
<Mmike> Recimo, Massa :)
<Mmike> Ili Barichelo :)
<SilverSpace> nego koji k.. se je vracao
<Mmike> pa, otjerali su ga
<ivoks> recimo, velike nade kao kovalainen
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kovalainen je super
<Mmike> samo vozi trulexa
<ivoks> a ovaj jarno truli
<Mmike> a svi su oni tu negdje
<Mmike> nebi bili tamo da su vrhunski vozaci
<Mmike> samo sto je auto jako bitna stvar, jbg
<SilverSpace> jep
<ivoks> pa naravno da je bitna
<ivoks> mercedes je kanta u usporedbi sva prve tri momcadi
<SilverSpace> tek se vidi kad sjede u istim momcadima tko je bolji
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> Poludit s cPanelom i redhatom
<ivoks> meni se cini kako se schumacher nije vratio radi utrkivanja, samog po sebi
<Mmike> desi, deni! :)
<ivoks> brijem da je on tamo radi unaprijedjivanja mercedesa
<ivoks> od svih njih, jedini kuzi zasto auto ne ide brze, a ne da samo kuka preko radia
<ivoks> ipak je mercedes usao u f1 prosle godine
<ivoks> oni tek stvaraju team
<dodobas> ivoks: drzi ih  legcy honde i brawna
<dodobas> i BAR-a :D
<ivoks> ha?
<Mmike> ima negdje graf telemetrijski kako schumaher daje-otpusta gas, i kako to radi irvine, hakkinen, i ostali momci tog doba
<Mmike> schumacherov graf je manje-vise gladak, dok svi ostali imaju nazubljene grafove
<ivoks> CM za sensation...
<ivoks> !!!!
<ivoks> pa neka novi ciklus pocne :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk2p2nRK-p4
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MEG88C3Mp0&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<ivoks> e da...
<ivoks> to su bile utrke
<ivoks> trebas vidjeti tu snimku s japanskim komentatorom :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t8QMyuGhdE
<ivoks> u pola kruga, s 5. na 1.
<Mmike> cek :)
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> cekate pitanje eeeee nema ga
<calmpitbull> imam jedno al vam ga nedam
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> lik zove u srijedu i kaze kako mu nesto treba za 10-14 dana
<ivoks> zove dnas da mu hitno treba danas
<jelly> jel i on ima 12TB za prebacit
<ivoks> mrzim kada obrisem particiju na mobitelu, a ne napravim backup smsa
<ivoks> ne, ovaj hoce da sve studente upisem u ldap
<jelly> a poslao ti je sta, faks sa popisom? :-)
<ivoks> nije, xls
<jelly> pa to je ok
<ivoks> nisam rekao da je problem
<ivoks> vec te promjene s 10-14 dana na 3 dana
<jelly> uvijek ima bar jedan takav customer
<jelly> da nema ne bi bilo zanimljivo
<ivoks> i nakon sto mi je poslao mail istog sadrzaja na tri adrese
<ivoks> sad me vec i tri puta zvao radi iste stvari
<ivoks> 4.
<Mmike> ja se uvijek sjetim price kak je frend sistemac na znamenitoj hrvatskoj carnetovskoj ustanovi poslao sefu ustanove popis, u xlsu, koji je utocio iz ldapa, s accountima koji nisu koristeni preko, neznam, 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> pa da mu ovaj oznaci koje treba obrisati
<Mmike> a ovaj mu posalje isprintan taj xls i pored svakog kojeg treba obrisati stavi kvacicu
<Mmike> ili tako nesto :0
<dodobas> hebo microsoft... evo raspala mi se kemijska olovka na kojoj pise microsoft
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> l fuckin' o, l
<dodobas> ono, nije vise upotrebljiva
<ivoks> kada flasham rom, prvo sto stavim je market enabler
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> e... neusporedivo brzi je telefon sad
<ivoks> ovaj sense od htc ubije mobitel
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1WuWu8kGak&feature=related
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ma da
<Mmike> hoh-hoh
<Mmike> vrijeme je za poceti vjezbati singapore :0
<jelly> jel imas volan i pedale, ili to onak vise rekreativno
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> iako sad vozim sa logitech rumblepadom jer mi komplicirana instalacija
<Mmike> cisto da stazu polovim
<Mmike> a onda volan/pedale
<Mmike> drug dodobas mi posudio svoj na neko vrijeme, pa se praksam :0
 * jelly zadnje vozio grand prix circuit na komodorcu
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> nebo zemlja :)
<ivoks> pih, kupite auto pa vozite
<ivoks> a ne ove igrice
<jelly> skupo brate mili
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTVHefPWPqo&feature=related
<Mmike> samo sto ja ne volim taj view
<dodobas> ode nuklearka http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14883521
<ivoks> kaj skupo
<dodobas> meni je jos uvijek najbolja vozacka igra onaj F1... Microprose nesto...
<dodobas> kad si mogao staviti vise vozaca i onda svako malo vozi
<ivoks> za 245 tisuca dobijes auto vise srednje klase sa 200 konja i sportskom opremom
<dodobas> eh to su bila vremena
<dodobas> jos je imala i onaj Detroit 
<dodobas> i Adelide :)
<ivoks> i to dizel od 200 konja
<jelly> kao sto rekoh, skupo!
<ivoks> imas i za 140 tisuca
<ivoks> 120 konja
<ivoks> http://ford.hr/upload/tbl_cjenici/1665-Mondeo-01.08.2009.pdf
<ivoks> mozda odustanem od lexusa :)
<jelly> nemam ja reflekse za sportsku vožnju...
<jelly> u igrici mi neće budala izletiti s parkinga bez da gleda, ili uletiti idiot sa diplomatskim tablicama
<jelly> mali kinez nabijen skroz uz volan Mercedesa, vjerojatno ni ne vidi a evidentno ni ne gleda desni retrovizor
<ivoks> jelly: ali u igrici neces nigdje niti stici
<ivoks> jelly: niti ces osjetiti voznju
<jelly> eh
<jelly> naravno da nije ista stvar
<jelly> da je ista stvar 99% ljudi bi bilo spojeno na Matrix
<dodobas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fMn5ysH8ic
<ivoks> kak si je decko zabrijao :)
<ivoks> treba samo gledati ruke da se vidi koliko igra nema veze sa stvarnoscu :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PWFrRiNpIg
<ivoks> dobra muzika
<Mmike> ivoks, igra itekako ima veze sa stvarnoscu :)
<Mmike> stovise :)
<Mmike> to je simulator koji su i mclaren i redbull pred godinu/dve koristili
<Mmike> nemas g-sile i nemres se ubiti, to je osnovna razlika
<Mmike> fizika ponasanja auta je gotovo savrsena
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgKRCXybSM
<Mmike> iako danas rfactor vise nije najbolji, ima boljih :0
<ivoks> samo nemas g sile
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> itekako ima veze sa stvarnoscu, samo nema g sile :)
<ivoks> onoga sto te izbaci iz zavoja
<ivoks> onoga zbog cega ne mozes drzati volan jednom rukom
<ivoks> onoga zbog cega ti se ledi krv
<ivoks> prolaze trnci i tak
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> ti si, ivoks, osorni starkelja :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> tebi je gustanje bit opasan na autoputu vozeci se preko 200
<ivoks> ne, to nisam rekao
<Mmike> mi deckici debilcici vozimo simulatore i pri tome se dobro zabavljamo :)
<ivoks> za g sile se ne moras voziti 200 :)
<Mmike> O, jesi, vise puta, nemoj da logove moram vadit' van :)
<ivoks> dovoljno je 10
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod g-sila
<Mmike> ima lik neki, finac
<ivoks> vec pri 20km/h osjetis sile koje ne osjetis dok igras igrice
<Mmike> zadnjih par godina je svjetski prvak u tim 'neozbiljnim' natjecanjima
<ivoks> 20km/h uzivo je veci adrenalin nego 350kmh u igrici :)
<Mmike> gdje se, btw, redovno natjece i jacques villneueve (koji, usput, nikad nije pobijedio tamo)
<Mmike> i uglavnom dovelo finca na laguna secu
<Mmike> kao, dobio je 2 dana treniranja s instruktorom, auto, sve
<Mmike> 2 zanimljive stvari su se desile
<Mmike> prvo, veli instruktor da nikad nikoga nije vidio da je tako brzo dosao do trkaceg vremena, da ne vjeruje kako lik dobro poznaje stazu, kako dobro poznaje auto
<Mmike> drugo, lik je nakon 10ak krugova ispovracao boga oca :)
<ivoks> eto :)
<ivoks> i sta sad to govori? :)
<Mmike> da si ti stakrelja
<ivoks> da je klinac samo klinac :)
<Mmike> nista drugo 
<ivoks> stakrelja?
<Mmike> nije klinac ,lik ima 40ak godina
<Mmike> 35
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> progamer, stovise! :)
<Mmike> svjetski prvak, mind it!
<ivoks> nis u zivotu ne radi osim sto sjedi u kutiji i bleji u ekran :)
<Mmike> tako je, mogo bi kajake ic malo iznjamljivat da radi nesto drugo :)
<ivoks> mogao bi
<Mmike> btw, super je u rfactoru sto mozes na stazu staviti bolid ic 65te, 70te, 80te, 90te, 2010te :)
<Mmike> pa vidjeti koliko su danasnji bolidi u biti brzi
<ivoks> je, super je :D
<Mmike> MEGA brzi
<ivoks> koliko si platio tu igricu?
<Mmike> odi veslaj, molim te, do kornata, u buru ):)
<Mmike> hajde, zabavljaj se i ti malo :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma, nije bila skupa
<Mmike> 30-40 dolara, tak nest
<Mmike> i, radi pod winetom! :) doduse, ne tako dobro k'o pod windozama, al' jako vozljivo :)
<ivoks> kakvi su to glupi naslovi
<ivoks> opce nije pukla nuklearka
<ivoks> vec tvornica MOX goriva
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> "Alesi is﻿ one of the best overtaking drivers around!"
<Mmike> lik je jednom samo osvojio grand prix
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> apc se raspada na strojevima koji hostaju nekoliko tisuca siteova
<Mmike> eacell radi puno bolje
<jelly> overselling is king
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/jaca-trazi-posao-na-ozbiljne-ponude-odgovaram-na-engleskom/571350.aspx - lol :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDK-EJPM_e4&feature=fvwp&NR=1 <- prvi komentar :0
<Neuromanc> da, nekoliko tisuca sajtova hostati...
<Neuromanc> MMike normalno da se nesto raspadne...
<ivoks> zasto bi bilo normalno? :)
<Mmike> i ja se pitam
<ivoks> kladim se da je 50% samo ServerAlias :)
<Mmike> heh, nije
<ivoks> onda ih sigurno nije 1000
<Mmike> ded137:/usr/local/apache/conf.d# ls *.conf | wc -l
<Mmike> 2383
<Mmike> ded137:/usr/local/apache/conf.d# ifconfig | grep lo | wc -l
<Mmike> 2128
<Mmike> ima servera sa po 4-5 tisuca IP adresa
<Mmike> cemu, nemam pojma, al' ih ima
<jelly> blink.
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> gaypr0n
<jelly> ajd par tisuca sajtova to sam vidio, al par tisuca razlicitih adresa i ne
<jelly> Mmike: kolko tom treba da obavi apache2ctl -S, sa 2k fajlova
<ivoks> ??
<ivoks> ifconfig | grep lo | wc -l
<ivoks> wtf?
<jelly> ivoks: ima aliase na lo device!
<Mmike> jelly, erm, apache1 je gore :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa zasto?
<jelly> Mmike: dobro httpd -S, znas sta mislim
<ivoks> Mmike: nemoj mi reci da na lo imas adrese tipa 127.0.0.2, 127.0.0.3 i sl.?
<Mmike> jelly, par sekundi, 4-5, brijem najvise zato kaj treba da se ispise to sve meni kroz terminal
<jelly> 127.255.13.37
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno, to je za ngnix bactrackproxy setup
<Mmike> stroj ima jednu mreznu karticu
<Mmike> i milijardu IP adresa gore
<Mmike> kaj je cudno?
<Mmike> osim kaj ima milijardu IP adresa
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde na svoj stroju pingaj 127.56.23.56
<jelly> lijepo znati da to linux moze
<ivoks> s/svoj/svom/
<Mmike> ivoks, e, i?
<jelly> ivoks: al mora je imati eksplicite ak oces bindati nesto, brijem
<Mmike> ne kuzim sto hoces reci?
<jelly> zapravo cek da probam
<ivoks> Mmike: ne trebas postaviti ip za nista izmedju 127.0.0.1 i 127.255.255.255
<ivoks> to je sve na lo
<ivoks> po defaultu
<jelly> [15:00] ~ => nc -l -p 55555 -s 127.42.42.42
<jelly> *** glibc detected *** nc: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x08326870 ***
<ivoks> jelly: moralo bi raditi :)
<ivoks> glupi glibc
<jelly> totalno prdnuo ali iz krivog razloga
<Mmike> ivoks, odakle luda ideja na imam 127.x adrese na lo? :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa koje onda
<Mmike> pa vanjske IPjeve
<jelly> na lo?
<Mmike> da
<jelly> zasto?
<Mmike> pojma, tak je bilo kad sam dosao, svi strojevi tak imaju
<jelly> nije da se mogu vidit izvana
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> na eth0 je baseserverip
<Mmike> a na lo su adrese koje klijenti koriste
<ivoks> jao, ne zelim ni pomisliti sto se sve s rutama moze desiti :)
<Mmike> naravno da se mogu vidjet iz vana, kak bi radilo drugacije :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ako su na lo, ne mogu se vidjeti
<ivoks> jet su na lo
<Mmike> wrong
<ivoks> na 'fizickom' interfaceu koji nije vani
<Mmike> vide se, iako su na lo :)
<jelly> tu je onda nesto drugo u igri, a ne obicni Linuxov netfilter
<ivoks> to je netko morao petljati da bi to radilo
<jelly> tako radi recimo Cisco mislim, i BSDjevi, al Linux ne
<Mmike> root@ded634:/home/www# ifconfig lo:5 
<Mmike> lo:5      Link encap:Local Loopback  
<Mmike>           inet addr:66.254.99.128  Mask:255.255.255.255
<Mmike>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<Mmike> eto ti
<Mmike> aj pingaj
<Mmike> nish ne moras petljati
<Mmike> samo moras na ruteru rutu slozit, naravno
<jelly> jebo mater pinga se
<ivoks> pa to ti i velim, moras petljati da bi to radilo
<ivoks> na ruteru moras sloziti mac adresu za taj ip
<Mmike> kao, ak je na eth0:5 onda ne moras petljati? :)
<ivoks> zamisli da ti krepa mrezna :D
<jelly> Mmike: onda radi arp.
<ivoks> ne, onda ne moras, onda arp radi sve
<Mmike> ivoks, aha
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj, ak mi mrezna krepa, a imam sve na eth0, onda nemam bed? :)
<ivoks> netko je napravio staticke arp unose za sve te adrese
<ivoks> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :DDDDD
<Mmike> :) smijesano :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, onda nemas bed
<Mmike> stroj ima jednu mreznu karticu
<ivoks> zamijenis karticu, upalis server i to je to
<Mmike> ak ista krepa onda stroj ne radi
<Mmike> plain and simple
<jelly> brijem da je to neko migrirao konfiguraciju sa bsdja
<Mmike> i ovak zamijenim karticu, upalim server, i to je to :)
<Mmike> vise puta se desilo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ako ti zamijenis karticu, podignes stroj, to sitea se nece moci doci
<Mmike> doduse, ne mijenjam ja karticu, al' eto 
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> da, nece, naravno
<ivoks> Mmike: morati ces cekati da ti ISP promijeni ARP unose
<ivoks> na svom ruteru
<Mmike> JA sam ISP :)
<ivoks> na serveru, vec ruteru
<Mmike> jebo mater :)
<jelly> ivoks: dobro, to ocito njihov provisioning sve odradi
<ivoks> jelly: pa nadam se da nitko ne pika gdje je koji ip
<jelly> samo treba petljat na dva mjesta
<ivoks> uglavnom, zakompliciran setup, a sve se moglo puno jednostavnije
<jelly> ovako mozda nemres radit arp poisoning jer je sve hardkodirano
<ivoks> to nema veze s lo :)
<jelly> hel lo
<jelly> pomalo perverzan setup
<ivoks> u skladu sa sadrzajem :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> da, sve je hardkodirano na switchu
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> sad bas pricao sa mreznim adminom
<ivoks> inace te adrese nitko ne bi nasao
<Mmike> veli, kad umre mrezna kartica, i stavis novu, ako se interfacei podignu, sve ce raditi
<Mmike> samo je bitno da je server ustekan u isti port na switchu
<Mmike> sto, naravno, uvijek je
<jelly> ah
<ivoks> ok, harkodirano po portu
<jelly> ko FC zoning po portovima
<deni> Mmike: sorry tek sada vidio highlight....a evo me...na poslu :D
<Mmike> nemam pojma sto je to :)
<ivoks> i dalje ne vidim zasto bi netko dodavao IP na lo
<Mmike> znam da kad dodje novi server da u biti switch vec imam pokonfiguriran od mreznog odjela
<jelly> fibre channel, konfigracija SANa
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> on ni nemora imati sve te IPe
<ivoks> samo stavi da apache/nginx/stovec slusa na 0.0.0.0
<ivoks> i miran je
<ivoks> hm... mozda
<Mmike> jeps, tako je
<ivoks> da, radit ce
<Mmike> to su novi kerneli i ipstackovi i nemam pojma sto di mozes imati vise servisa, razlicitih, koji se bindaju na isti IP
<ivoks> doduse, malo ce glupo raditi
<ivoks> jer ce request otici sa stroja van da bi se vratio na njega
<Mmike> zadnji put kad sam tako nesto probao, nije radilo :)
<ivoks> ali raditi ce
<ivoks> sto? vise IPa na jednoj kartici?
<Mmike> ako apache slusa na 0.0.0.0, i hocu pokrenuti nginx da slusa isto na 0.0.0.0, onda ce mi nginx reci 'aj zdravo'
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> 0.0.0.0 = svi interfacei
<ivoks> i ako se ne moze pokrenuti na svim, onda mora failat
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj pricas
<Mmike> ivoks samo stavi da apache/nginx/stovec slusa na 0.0.0.0
<Mmike> kak moze slusat sve na 0.0.0.0?
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj hoces reci
<ivoks> 0.0.0.0 = *
<ivoks> znaci, dignes apache na *:80
<ivoks> dignes nekoliko novih IP-a
<ivoks> dignes nginx na *:80
<ivoks> on se nece pokrenuti samo na novim IP-ima, vec se nece uopce pokrenuti
<Mmike> ja fakat ne kuzim kaj ti meni pricas sad :)
<ivoks> jer se ne moze dignuti na svim adresama (vec ih je apache zauzeo, za port 80)
<Mmike> tj, kaj mi hoces reci
<ivoks> pa sam si rekao
<ivoks> 15:13 < Mmike> ako apache slusa na 0.0.0.0, i hocu pokrenuti nginx da slusa isto na 0.0.0.0, onda ce mi nginx reci 'aj zdravo'
<ivoks> valjda sebe razumijes
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> s tobom problem imam :)
<ivoks> pa ja sam ti pokusao objasniti zasto je to tako
<Mmike> doduse, nije prvi put, pa se ne sekiram
<Mmike> ajha
<Mmike> hvala
<Mmike> a bil' mi objasnio zasto je 2+2 = 4?
<Mmike> to isto bas ne kuzim najbolje
<Mmike> ti si rekao da stavis apache i ngnix da slusaju na 0.0.0.0. Ja kazem 'to ne moze'. Ti mi sad objasnjavas zasto to ne moze. Tko je tu lud? :)
<Mmike> ugl, jelly, svasta moze linux, i ja se odusevljavam :)
<jelly> extlinux mi je super.  Mali, jednostavan, radi sa mojim RAID1-preko-cijelog-diska, jebes grub2
<Neuromanc> totalno kul...
<ivoks> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/EXTLINUX
<ivoks> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/
<ivoks> ah, fedora
<ivoks>  :)
<jelly> pfft
<ivoks> grub2 ne moze butat s raid1?
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly> ne sa mdadm raid1 sa metadata v1.2 (default)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jesi siguran?
<jelly> nije mogao cijelu 2010 i pocetkom 2011
<jelly> podrzavali su samo 0.9 i 1.0 formate
<ivoks> doduse, ne znam koji mdadm format imam...
<ivoks>               0, 0.90, default
<ivoks> gdje je 1.2 default?
<ivoks> to je za diskove vece od 2tb
<ivoks> jelly: ^ ?
<jelly> u mdadm 3.0 na dalje je 1.2 default
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> meni nije, a imam 3.1 :)
<jelly> 0.9 zna bit nezgodan kad stvari odu krivo, postoje scenariji da kernel krene assemblati degraded array i strga podatke
<jelly> al to je samo ako se koristi kernel autoassembly i onaj fd partition type umjesto mdadm.conf i dizanja u initrd-u
<dodobas> Mmike: kad je partay... 9.1 je vani :D
<Mmike> opla!
<Mmike> mic mic tok tok tok :)
<Mmike> super, taman sam 9.0 slozio na par mjesta, sad mogu naplatiti upgrade :)
<Mmike> ivoksova skola! :)
<jelly> jasta
<jelly> pusti ga prvo da se kuha par mjeseci da druga ekipa naleti na bugove
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> debian mice 9.0 is stableta svog
<Mmike> kao i iz backportsa
<Mmike> tak da trenutno na ubuntuu imam skompajliran 9.0 iz sourceta
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako kayako ubija browsere
<jelly> kak mislis mice iz stableta
<jelly> to se rijetko desava
<BotaniCar> 'dan 
<Mmike> jelly, tak su mi rekli
<Mmike> mozada sam krivo polovio
<Mmike> uglavonm
<Mmike> jelly, kak da debilan instalaciju napraivm preko mreze? stroj mi nema tastaturu, tj, ima, al' mi tlaka to sad spajat
<Mmike> jel' mogu kako?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj svaki put kad spomenes "polovio" imam asocijacije na tvoje prezime i spolovila ? :) 
<jelly> Mmike: iskreno, nemam pojma.  Mi imamo pristojan hardver pa se moze na remote bootati sa iso imagea i pristupiti konzoli.
<BotaniCar> e, fakat, se moze slozit boot over network s ljunixom ? i da onda s nekog netimagea instalira ? 
<jelly> Mmike: u manualu za installer ima upute za PXE.
<Mmike> jelly, ma, nebi pxe, htio bih da mi se debinstaller pokrene tako da ga vidim s mreze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naravno! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mi tak imamo slozeno sve. reinstalacija stroja je 3 klika u web sucelju
<jelly> Mmike: dhcp i ssh isto ima u manualu mislim
<BotaniCar> Mmike,al mislio sam ovak kak ti sad pricas : )
<jelly> al to nikad nisam radio
<jelly> Mmike: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/NetworkConsole 
<Mmike>  if you can configure this using local input+output, then why use network console at all ? (Answer: for cold and noisy server rooms for example...) <-- lol :)
<jelly> ima pravo
<jelly> sat vremena u Markoji i prehladim se
<BotaniCar> apsolutno .. najmilije mi se prehladiti u 8 mjesecu jer je nekom nekaj vrsnulo u s. sali pa moram krpati 
<BotaniCar> jelly: vi isto od altusa imate kolokaciju ?
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: uh, mi smo im prvi customer
<BotaniCar> da da, a ona kurva je prije mene bila djevica :9
<BotaniCar> zezam naravno, dobri su 
<BotaniCar> nema veze sto si im ti bio prvi, ne ja 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jos nije ni zavrsena bila serverska
<BotaniCar> oprali su se :9
<BotaniCar> mi smo dobili slotove u novoj :P
<jelly> nisam jos ni bio pogledat TBH
<BotaniCar> Fino je napravljeno
<jelly> Đoreski je ok lik, trebao bi to fino paziti
 * Mmike radi za firmu isto koja ima kolokaciju u Markoji
<jelly> stari ksetovac
<Mmike> kad smo nosili tamo servere fino su mi jaja hladile one rupe u podu :)
<Mmike> u Zagrepcanci nije bilo tak super :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike,BTK, tvoji imaju po svuda :)
<BotaniCar> odem doma, posao je precijenjen
<Mmike> zakaj ljudi jos koriste proftpd?
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes sloziti network boot i da digne ssh kad dodje do particioniranja
<Mmike> znam, komplikovano mi to
<Mmike> nasao sam tastaturu u medjuvremenu :)
<ivoks> nije tesko
<Mmike> medjutim, sad mi fali 32bitni image :0
<ivoks> dvije linije
<ivoks> ok, 4
<ivoks> u posljednjih nekoliko dana u njemačkim medijima se često moglo čuti kako dio državnog vrha polako gubi strpljenje s Grcima i da o njih naprosto treba dignuti ruke.
<ivoks> grcku treba napucati iz eurozone, progutati govno i krenuti otpocetka bez njih
<ivoks> ako se ovako nastavi, jos cemo ih i mi morati izvlaciti :)
<jelly-home> pfft
<jelly-home> Mmike: to cudo je konfigurabilno u tri coska, proftpd
<jelly-home> Mmike: a di ste imali u zagrepcanci
<ivoks> ali, realno, sto ti treba iz proftpd-a, a da ne mozes sa vsftpd?
<ivoks> MONGODB 2.0!!!! SIRITE VJERU!!!
<ivoks> dodobas: ^^^^ !!!!!
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: da... code name je bio 9/11, we believe :P
<ivoks> jebo skype
<ivoks> umire non stop
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> ivoks: vox.io ?
<dodobas> ja bas danas gledao
<ivoks> http://www.journaldugeek.com/files/2011/09/ipod.jpg
<dodobas> klasika :)
<jelly-home> idem odma prestrikat moj mp3 player na MONGODB >@)!!!
<jelly-home> 2.0, jel
<dodobas> ja sam vec napravio upgrade bot mreze tostera...
<jelly-home> jel rezes kruh naknadno ili nabavljas vec rezani, i posto
<ivoks> zbog djecjih bugova dobije mrvice
<dodobas> ne znam, tostari sami nabavljaju... ja smo jedem topli tost svako jutro
<dodobas> prekrasan sustav
<jelly-home> wow
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/kultura/page/2011/09/12/0879006.html?pos=n0
<hbogner> sad znam otkud glupi izrazi
<hbogner> bio na krivom kanalu, pa reko da ponovim ovdje
<ivoks> pa kaj hoces
<ivoks> parkomat je tocno savrsena rijec
<hbogner> da, to je ok, ali ostali izrazi i to je iznimka
<hbogner> ispraznica...
<dodobas> ne pricaj u ispraznicama ?
<dodobas> prestani bacat ispraznice
<hbogner> ma uvjek se sjetim onog cigrastog velepamtila :D
<dodobas> cega ? :)
<hbogner> bbl, moram u izvidnicu da vidim di moram sutra na edukaciju
<hbogner> dodobas, cigrasto velepamtilo = hard disk
<ivoks> nije
<dodobas> čigrasto ?
<hbogner> da
<ivoks> to je bila sabirnica
<hbogner> ja sznam dvako, a kak bi onda bio disk?
<ivoks> a u biti, je
<hbogner> bbl
<ivoks> http://www.forum.hr/showpost.php?p=549332&postcount=3
<jelly-home> hm, parkomat je skroz ok, ispraznica je podnošljiva, al osjećajnik bi nabio na nježnik
<dodobas> debugging = odgreškavanje :)
<jelly-home> ebemu misha, opet netsplit na idolnetu
<ivoks> parkomat je zakon
<jelly-home> yup
<jelly-home> kratko i sasvim jasno
<jelly-home> da nikad nisi čuo znaš šta je to
<ivoks> a kad netko kaze sijecanj, znas na sto misli, a da nikad nisi cuo?
<ivoks> drobim
<ivoks> U Arizoni je nakon šestomjesečne istrage zaključeno da je navodni hram vjerojatno pokušaj da se prostitucija zakamuflira pod bogoslužje.
<jelly-home> nema besplatno
<jelly-home> ubacili su agente undercover da provjere o čem se radi
<jelly-home> meh, neprevodiva igra riječi
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/showbizz/psst/omg-ovo-je-zaista-ubojiti-dekolte.html
<ivoks> gle ga sto je ponosan
<jelly-home> gledam tu sminku i zgadi mi se i dekolte i sise i sve :-|
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> sto joj je mozda i cilj?
<jelly-home> recimo tu je vrlo normalna i simpaticna http://preview.tinyurl.com/64t3z2d 
<jelly-home> ah, stikle.  Although his wife of over a year is only three inches taller at 5'7, she towered over her diminutive husband in sky-high heels
<ivoks> You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BOTAxODU3Njc1OV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwMzU0OTYz._V1._SX270_SY400_.jpg" on this server.
<jelly-home> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2503580160/nm1740127
<ivoks> to je ta ista?
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4129594112/nm1740127
<jelly-home> dobra... majca
<ivoks> puni mjesec
<ivoks> opet necu spavat
<bubiZG> pozz :) instalirao sam gnome 3 i tweak tool, kako bi mogao pokrenuti tweak tool, nikako ne uspjevam
<bubiZG> :D
<bubiZG> neka ideja?
<bubiZG> linija koda?
<bubiZG> neogu ga pronaci u aplikacijama ni na searchu
<hbogner> sutra sam u Radnickoj 49 na edukaciji :D
<hbogner> ako je netko u blizini od 8-9 za kavu nek se javi :D
<ivoks> http://editshare.posterous.com/editshare-reveals-phase-two-of-the-lightworks
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-13
<Mmike> nj
<dodobas> mj
<dodobas> http://www.sadanduseless.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/coin.jpg
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> neko dijete, zena ili baba urlice vec pol sata u susjedstvu
<ivoks> razumijem svaku 10. rijec
<ivoks> mrzim, picka, dosta mi je, pusti me...
<ivoks> sad sam razumio cijelu recenicu
<ivoks> 'bozji blagoslov, to sam zasluzila'
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> aha... 'na svoje vlastito dijete vristim svaki dan'
<drj_cro> jutar
<ivoks> znas kaj je fuckup
<ivoks> kada ti VM radi mjesecima, a disk image je particiji koja je RO
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> jednostavni reboot otpise sve promjene
<Neuromanc> ajoj
<ivoks> pogodite sto je:
<ivoks> glukozni sirup, scer, voda, zelatina, kiselina: limunska kiselina, tvari za poliranje (karnauba vosak, pcelinji vosak), bojilo: karamel, prirodna aroma. Moguci tragovi mlijeka.
<dodobas> twix ? :)
<Neuromanc> cockta?
<ivoks> ne, pa nema biskvita i cokolade :)
<ivoks> cockta je blizu, ali netocno
<ivoks> blize je nego twix,
<dodobas> radler ?
<ivoks> najjace mi je 'prirodna aroma' :)
<ivoks> a osim secera, sve umjetno :)
<ivoks> pomoci cu: elasticni je proizvod :)
<Neuromanc> gummy bear
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> nije bas gummy bear :)
<Neuromanc> kiki bomboni
<ivoks> proizvedeno je u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> da, kiki s okusom kole :)
<Neuromanc> :))))))))
 * obruT ce u to ime cugnut jedan caj od kadulje :)
 * Mmike je utuko salamu sa sirom u pletenici sa sezamom i popio dva bioaktiva
<Mmike> a sad si kuham kavu na turski nacin, sto sam ju donio is kenije
<dodobas> http://primerlabs.com/codehero
<dodobas> jel probao netko?
<ivoks> fak... previse secera za ujutro
<ivoks> mirna ribolov <3
<Mmike> Unlogged Tables: greatly improves performance for ephemeral data
<Mmike> Eto, MyISAM i u postgresu :/
<Neuromanc> mmike a kefir?
<Neuromanc> neki kazu da je zdraviji od lgg-a
<SilverSpace> danas ce biti vruce
<Mmike> Neuromanc, a eto, kupio lgg
<Mmike> jedno vrijeme sam radio svoj kefir
<Mmike> to je prepre superpre
<Neuromanc> zašto si prestao?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> osli na more iil nesto
<Mmike> i zaboravili gljivu u frizideru
<Mmike> pa je propala
<Mmike> moram naci opet sad gljivu pa cu nastaviti
<BotaniCar> Jutar ! 
<Mmike> Neuromanc, jel' ti jos ono macaka imas? :)
<Mmike> desi, bote
<BotaniCar> Eome, krpam domejn kontroler .. 
<BotaniCar> MS opet sjebao certifikat na updaet serveru, pa se sjebalo i na nize :) 
<Neuromanc> mmike samo jos 2 muska macka
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ocel' bit jos?
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ma jel ti to (s)tihaci nabavljas macku ? Imao sam dojam da ona vec zna kaj bi :)
<Neuromanc> mmike a tko zna, javim ti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :P
<Mmike> Neuromanc, pliz :)
<ivoks> ijao slovenske vlade...
<ivoks> imaju web portal za izdavanje certifikata
<ivoks> i kada zatrazis cert, umjesto da ti vrati HTML, koji ce browser renderirati
<ivoks> ovaj ti vrati source code JSP-a
<SilverSpace> sinoc sam skoro nahebo zbog zenske u kruznom toku 
<SilverSpace> zenska nije usla u kruzni tok nego je skrenula ljevo drito u drugu ulicu
<SilverSpace> ko da je dosla na raskrizje
<SilverSpace> fulala me za pola metra
<SilverSpace> majketi ko tkvima da vozacki
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> dal' sam ja glup ili jednom kad u debilan instaleru slozis raid device vise ga ne mozes obrisati?
<ivoks> i tocno i netocno
<ivoks> al to nije samo sa debianom
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sve distribucije imaju isti problem
<ivoks> ili slican
<ivoks> Mmike: sto si tocno radio?
<Mmike> pa ubuntu installer mi uredno omoguci da obrisem md device
<Mmike> napravio md nakrivim diskovima
<Mmike> i sad hocu obrisati to
<Mmike> medjutim, neda
<ivoks> jesi mozda vec pokrenuo instalaciju? formatiranje particija i to
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> skuzio sam da sam sjebao pa sam htio obrisati particije i iznova
<Mmike> medjutim neda mi da obrisem particije koje su dio md-arraya
<Mmike> al' neda mi nit da obrisem taj array
<ivoks> moras prvo dekativirati array
<ivoks> ubuntu i debian koriste isti installer
<Mmike> A, to ne mogu iz instsallera?
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> imas manual partitioning
<Mmike> jest, kroz to sam i isao
<Mmike> al' nemam tamo opciju
<ivoks> i onda gore na vrhu imas manage raid ili tako nesto
<Mmike> hm, cek
<Mmike> hm, pimpek
<Mmike> sam sec
<ivoks> Software RAID
<ivoks> to bi trebalo pisati
<Mmike> ok, jeps
<Mmike> manage, i unutra imam 'delete md device' i onda mogu sve
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> da, u biti uopce nije neintuitivno
<Mmike> nego sam ja konj :)
<SilverSpace> i tocno i netocno
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ok,a
<Mmike> zakaj mi instaler neda da particioniram mdadm device?
<ivoks> pa ne da
<ivoks> nije mi nikad palo na pamet particionirati mdadm device
<ivoks> Na Županijskom sudu u Zagrebu u utorak svoj iskaz je dala Anica Đerđa Dilber, Horvatinčićeva djevojka...
<ivoks> ...Svjedočili su i njezin suprug Igor Đerđa, brat te još dvije osobe...
<ivoks> zbunj
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<SilverSpace> hoce sve zbuniti
<SilverSpace> shok i nevjerica :)
<Mmike> pa da, ja bih bas particionirao
<Mmike> imam /dev/md0 koji je napravljen od /dev/sda1 i /dev/sdb1 (na /dev/sd[ab]2 je swap), i sad hocu imati /home kao odvojenu patriciju da mogu noexec i ino raditi
<Mmike> al' ovaj neda
<ivoks> jesi siguran da si to ikad napravio?
<Mmike> nego moram /dev/sda1/2/3/4 raditi
<Mmike> jesam, doma
<Mmike> mozes particionirati md0 device
<Mmike> i onda na njemu napraviti fs
<Mmike> a nekako mi se to 'cisce' cini nego da imam 5 particija na svakom fizickom disku i onda 5 md-divajsova
<Mmike> fuckit, sve u / sad ide, pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje
<ivoks> pazi da ne napravis raid0 ili raid5
<ivoks> jer onda neces moci butati s toga
<Mmike> jeps :)
<Mmike> desilo mi se par puta :0
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> So, since mdadm 2.6 it is possible to create partitionable RAID volumes. Such RAID volumes get device names like /dev/md_dX and /dev/md_dXpY for partitions on the volume. 
<Mmike> takoe
<ivoks> ovako se to radi sa centos
<ivoks> http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Install_On_Partitionable_RAID1
<ivoks> definitivno ne izgleda kao nesto sto bi prakticirao :)
<Mmike> centos je nesto sto ne zelis prakticirati :)
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> jedini razlog zasto bih to htio je sto imam manje 'smeca'
<Mmike> imam /dev/md0, i onda na njemu imam /dev/md_d0p[123] i tu namountavam / /home /var/ /lib /kajbivec
<Mmike> a na diskovima imam 1 patriciju, tj, 2
<Mmike> a ovako na svakom disku moram imati gro patricija
<ivoks> dobro, shvacam
<ivoks> malo si ogranicen kasnije, ali ok...
<ivoks> ne mozes taj md device konvertirati u nesto drugo, a da time ne utjeces na sve particije
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak mislis
<Mmike> u nesto drugo?
<Mmike> vodim se za logikom - to mi napravi hw kontroler. Od hrpe diskova slozi device koji vidim u OSu kao disk, i zdravo. Slicno bih i sa mdadmom, da mi napravi device koji je disk a ne patricija. S tim da sa mdadmom imam prednost sto mogu dio diska staviti u mddevice, ne moram cijeli
<ivoks> recimo, dodas jos jedan disk
<ivoks> i onda prosiris samo /home
<ivoks> i konvertiras iz raid5 u raid1
<ivoks> kazem, samo su te neke ekstra mogucnosti limitirane, al kuzim logiku
<Mmike> nda te nhm... mozda je bolje imati vise mddivajsova jer sad rebuild traje za 200GB, a onako bih imao par manji rebuildova
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> idem srat :0
<ivoks> ja idem na plazu
<Mmike> najljepsi dio posla
<Mmike> sjebe se sustav
<Mmike> pol toga ne radi
<Mmike> sranje klijentu zasto se desilo i sto smo napraivli da se vise ne desi
<Mmike> megamilina :0
<obruT> jel ide tko danas na okupljanje php-asa ?
<SilverSpace> pehista
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> di je to te kad?
<Mmike> znam covjeka koji je predsjednik udruge PHP programera :0
<obruT> danas u 18h u pivnici u adzijinoj
<Mmike> ces ic ti?
<Mmike> ja moram doktoru pa sam taman fraj oko tog doba negdje mozda
<Mmike> imas neki url?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Centos je nesto na sto te zivot natjera :) 
<obruT> ma imam trening u 18h pa ne stignem, inace bih cak i otisao
<obruT> ak odes, sigurno ces naletit na nekog poznatog :)
<Mmike> mislis? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, yeps, i windowsi isto :) al' imas izbora uvijek reci 'ne' :0
<Neuromanc> centos rox
<Mmike> Neuromanc, to je neka losa sala sad, jeld?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemas ti tu nikakvog izbora kad je para u igri, a i s windowsima i s centosom je uvijek para u igri :) 
<BotaniCar> Neuromanc: de me podsjeti, zakaj je centos dobar ? Osim kaj je distribution of choice za neke mamut korporacije ? :)
<SilverSpace> pare pare samo pare 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, trosim ga, ali smrdi 
<Neuromanc> botanicar ajd nemoj biti preosjetljiv
<obruT> centos je dobar za gubit zivce zbog paketa iz srednjeg vijeka
<BotaniCar> Ma nisam, Neuromanc, ja bum ga koristil ionak i ovak, samo me zanima tvoje misljenje 
<Neuromanc> ok, ubuntu bih radije odabrao za vecinu stvari, ali centos je odmah na drugom mjestu
<BotaniCar> pa , samo napisi zasto :) 
<BotaniCar> uopce nije sad bitno jel se diras na apt ili yum :)
<Neuromanc> zato kaj u korporativnom svijetu uglavnom mozes birati redhat ili centos
<Neuromanc> i onda vidis koliko je dobro sto mozes odabrati centos
<BotaniCar> imas i suse (novell, jel) 
<Neuromanc> je, i ja bih mir u svijetu i bogatstvo za sve
<Neuromanc> no realnost je takva
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim i dalje, sad si napisao da si u principu prisiljen na izbor, a iznad si izrazio nepatvoreno odusevljenje centosom :) 
<BotaniCar> Neuromanc, ne prilici ti da podstices flame :)
<BotaniCar> to ja radim :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, zakaj centos a ne debian?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> korporativne...
<Mmike> jebo taj centos
<Mmike> yum install munin
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> yum install ncdu
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> yum install sl
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> pa kaj ima?!
<drj_cro> Mmike: ima al moras dodat repozitorije
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel? :)
<Mmike> misilm d asam to probao jednom pa mi se nesh drugo potrgalo
<Mmike> al' u biti, da, trkeljam, slabo koritim centos i ne zanima me opce
<obruT> Mmike: a driver i za FC kartice i tako to ?
<Mmike> neznam
 * Mmike je ignorant danas, imam proljev neki, cura ima vec i temperaturu, tako da jos malo i gotov sam :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> iscupam sata disk sa jednog od raid1 diskova
<Mmike> i stroj se nece bootat vise, grub se buni
<Mmike> blje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: viroza? cuo sam da ih ima dosta 
<jelly> pocela skola
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> al' mi lose bas nesto
<dodobas> da pocela skola, sad treba utopiti malo ljekova od prosle godine.. pa su 'pustili' virozu
<Mmike> ok, jelly 
<Mmike> h
<Mmike> blat
<Mmike> bnis
<jelly> idi bre pa se leči
<Mmike> debian defaultno ne instalirava grub na oba diska, right?
<Mmike> ako imam raid1 setup
<jelly> #define raid1 setup
<jelly> debconf od grub2 pita di hoces instalirat
<jelly> (na koje device)
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> al nemam pojma kako radi debian-installer
<SilverSpace> jelly: i tamo mozes izabrati
<SilverSpace> samo ...
<SilverSpace> kad sam ja to isprobavao nikada mi nije uspjelo :)
<Mmike> Mmike What is a 'propery way' of putting grub on both disks in software raid1 setup (configured via debian installer)
<Mmike> * sno (sno@orgy.org.org) has joined #debian
<Mmike> wols_ Mmike: not really doable since you'd need 2 different grub.cfg files
<Mmike> sto ima smisla
<Mmike> samo, nema mi smisla da mi je stroj unbootable ako mi crkne disk na kojem je grub
<jelly> ofskroz
<jelly> md raid?
<SilverSpace> cacic opet naguzio u prometnoj auto ispred sebe 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, yo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, url
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nije-na-vrijeme-reagirao--radimir-cacic-dozivio-laksu-prometnu-nesrecu-u-centru-zagreba/973740/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nista strasno ovaj puta
<BotaniCar> trolol , danas sam beskorisniji od Vas :) Slozio sam da mi cijela domena bude ipv6 :D
<Mmike> TROLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 * Mmike mece pg9.1 na neke testing servere, da vidimo....
 * jelly nema para za ipv6
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/otvoren-64--salon-automobila-u-frankfurtu/973713/?secId=72307&foto=5
<SilverSpace> wauuu
<dodobas> Mmike: weeee
<ivoks> super je more
<ivoks> super!
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj rec :)
<Mmike> velim ja, 9ti mjesec je nanajnajbolji na moru
<ivoks> zakaj cacic jos uvijek ima vozacku?
<ivoks> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/otvoren-64--salon-automobila-u-frankfurtu/973713/?secId=72307&foto=2
<ivoks> volkswagenu fali maste
<ivoks> cudi me da novinari (i lektori) ne znaju da je planet muskog roda
<ivoks> pa tako napise:
<ivoks> Nevjerojatno otkriće: Znanstvenici pronašli 50 novih planeta! Na jednome čak možda ima znakova života
<ivoks> a dalje u tekstu:
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> Udaljena je 36 svjetlosnih godina od zviježđa Vela.
<ivoks> cak se ni sam sa sobom ne moze dogovoriti
<jelly> ok, a Å¡to je nevjerojatno?
<ivoks> "Takva planeta bi mogla imati vodu u tekućem stanju, što je čini potencijalno naseljivom..."
<jelly> jednu smo već usrali i pokazali da ne možemo racionalno baratati resursima, i sad bi trebali na drugu?
<jelly> "does not scale"
<BotaniCar> Jelly: but it does :) 
<BotaniCar> Ma kaj, na drugoj sigurno necemo usrati na jednak nacin 
<jelly> ...
<Mmike> uvijek me odusevi kako je dataimpot u postgresu munjevit
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llAUngxEhSg svako malo vlasnik (c) obriše prethodnu instancu ove stvari pa neko uploada novu (Supertramp - Child of Vision)
<Mmike> kvisko! :0
<jelly> teka
<SilverSpace> hm ?? http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/paralelni-ssd-ovi-iz-green-housea/110935.aspx
<SilverSpace> opa aplle mac raste 22%
<ivoks> pa da, sad su najveci proizvodjac racunala
<ivoks> ah, ima nade
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/rebring-shortcuts-and-super-shift
<ivoks> vec sam se uplasio da ce ostati ovako :)
<ajhi> bok
<ivoks> bok
<ajhi> keima :P
<ivoks> more, plaza, sunce...
<ajhi> na moru si?
<ajhi> dobar potez, ja sam bio krajem 8, pocetak 9
<ajhi> jedino kaj je dan kratak
<ivoks> ja sam od 1.4. do 15.10.
<ajhi> di tocno
<obruT> danas je kao neki dan programera ? :P
<ajhi> mi smo dobili sladoled na poslu
<ajhi> za to
<ajhi> jest da je iz lidla, al sladoled je sladoled
<obruT> mi smo dobili nove ugovore :P
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ekipa u redhatu je dobila povisice :)
<ivoks> bar neka :D
<jelly> kakve su im cijene, i bolje
<ivoks> no, ovaj lik je planirao otici
<ivoks> i onda su mu dali ozbiljnu povisicu, pa je ostao
<jelly> to je klasika
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> kupio sam pretvrdi kivi
<jelly> pusti ga tri dana
<ivoks> ma znam
<ivoks> al sad sam ga bas mislio...
<ivoks> znate kako su se ljudi sjetili onih glade/airwick sprejeva koji spricaju tempirano, svakih pola sata
<ivoks> zasto se jos nitko nije sjetio napraviti isto to, samo za komarce
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi ti na 11.10?
<SilverSpace> sad nisam
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel te zivcira sto nema super+shift+#? :)
<SilverSpace> mogu upaliti ako nest trebas
<ivoks> mene to uzasno nervira
<SilverSpace> ma i ne bas
<ivoks> to je bug, a paketi koji ce to imati ispravljeno cu uskoro biti dostupni na:
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~ivoks/+archive/ppa/+packages
<ivoks> pa ako hoces... skines, i instaliras ili dodas ppa
<SilverSpace> to je unity
<SilverSpace> paket
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> aha vidim da se jos bilda
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to mi je prvi oneiric paket u javnim PPA-ima
<SilverSpace> zasto ti fino nemas napisano koji je to ppa 
<ivoks> pa to mi je svastara ppa
<ivoks> imam i ove
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~ivoks/+archive/lucid
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~ivoks/+archive/mysql-hr
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi ovaj mysql updejtat
<ivoks> al samo za lucid i hardy
<SilverSpace> aha naso ppa:ivoks/ppa :))
<ivoks> ŽRTVE seksualnog zlostavljanja od strane katoličkih svećenika u tužbi Međunarodnom kaznenom sudu optužili su Papu, državnog tajnika Vatikana i još dvoje visokorangiranih dužnosnika Svete Stolice za zločine protiv čovječnosti, donosi Guardian.
<SilverSpace> to mi sve lici ko i ovi sa patentima
<SilverSpace> tuzi svak svakoga
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ko zagorci
<SilverSpace> patentirati cu si oblik kite i tko ima istu odmah saljem zahtjev da mu je odsjeku
<SilverSpace> sam ne znam koliko bi trebao zaposliti zemskih da to provjeravaju :)
<ivoks> to cak i mozes
<ivoks> samo moras paziti da se netko prije tebe nije rodio s takvom
<ivoks> jer onda imas prior art :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislis da ces naci puno s tak malom kitom ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> danas si sredjujem bicikl
<ivoks> i onda sutra opet voznje po otoku
<ivoks> i tako 2 tjedna
<ivoks> jao sto su kod nas vijesti...
<jelly> gdje je Super pod Ubuntuom?
<jelly> Windows tipke?
<ivoks> windows tipka, da
<ivoks> fak, build nije uspio
<SilverSpace> to je zato kaj si se rano pohvalio :)
<ivoks> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/share/applications debian/unity//usr/share/ returned exit code 1
<ivoks> o jeb...
<ivoks> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/share/applications': No such file or directory
<ivoks> ne da mi se to sad gledat
<SilverSpace> hm cim pokrenem vlc sa play listom odmah mi se zamrzne racunalo a kad pokrenem svaki pojedinacno video sa te liste sve radi
<jelly> jel se racunalo javlja na ping
<jelly> "kak to mislis imas samo jedno racunalo"
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> probaj sa drugog kompa u istoj mrezi dal se javlja na ping
<SilverSpace> zamrzne se blicaju ledice na tipkovnici
<SilverSpace> neda ni u konzolu
<jelly> ah, onda je kernel panic i gotovo
<SilverSpace> hm kaj se onda ne bi x_i trebali srusit 
<SilverSpace> mislim ono da na monituru nema slike
<ivoks> evo navale na kajake
<ivoks> opet vise posla pred i u jesen nego u 7. i 8. :)
<jelly> jašta
<jelly> ti to ljeti kajake zimi IT ili...?
<ivoks> oboje istovremeno
<ivoks> dvije firme
<ivoks> kajaci su novo, jos je uhodavanje
<ivoks> slijedece godine se vise ne bi trebao time zamarati, vec ce netko drugi voditi
<ivoks> ja cu samo biti vlasnik
<ivoks> s obzirom da smo postigli deal s nekim turoperatorima na raznim stranama svijeta, gosti bi trebali dolaziti cesce
<SilverSpace> bacas se ti skroz u turizam :) 
<ivoks> sinek...
<ivoks> imam stolarsku radnju, IT obrt, turisticku radnju i zavrsen gradjevinski fakultet
<ivoks> ovaj IT obrt bi bas mogao i u firmu prebacit...
<ivoks> mozda s pocetkom slijedece godine
<ivoks> pazi naslov
<ivoks> Uslikao matični vanzemaljski brod usred bijela dana
<ivoks> ni vise ni manje nego Maticni!
<ivoks> inace tako dobro poznajemo flotu vanzemaljaca da vec znamo i koji su brodovi maticni
<SilverSpace> :) da sletjela mu muha na objektiv
<ivoks> a kaj je najbolje, uslikao je pticu
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/uslikao-maticni-brod-usred-bijela-dana.html
<SilverSpace> na Trgu žrtava fašizma u Zagrebu, nešto iza 15 sati, došlo do prometne nesreće u kojoj je ZET-ov tramvaj broj 13 naletio na kombi koji se i zapalio
<ivoks> jel opet cacic?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne vozi kombi
<ivoks> meni nije jasno da covjek kojem se sudi za prometnu nesrecu sa smrtnim posljedicama
<ivoks> jos uvijek ima vozacku dozvolu
<SilverSpace> kojisu too smjeh od oporbe
<SilverSpace> ubica pijanac neradnik i penzic
<ivoks> ma ne komentiram ja uopce njega, nego sustav
<ivoks> zasto taj covjek (ma tko god bio) jos uvijek ima vozacku
<SilverSpace> penzic koji moze dolaziti u sabor na posao a ne moze raditi
<ivoks> za 10 godina cu se i ja kandidirati za premijera
<ivoks> program ce biti:
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije se prometna dogodila kod nas
<ivoks> 1) preimenovati 'Vladu' u 'Upravu'
<SilverSpace> ne mogu mu uzeti vozacku
<ivoks> onda je sustav potrgan
<ivoks> sta, tamo moze ubijati, a ovdje moze voziti?
<SilverSpace> nije svsgdje je to tako
<ivoks> pa sustav je potrgan
<ivoks> ako mozemo prelaziti granice bez problema, onda se administracija mora prilagoditi
<SilverSpace> da istina
<ivoks> suludo je da na jednoj tocki nekoga mozes ubiti, napraviti dva koraka i da si siguran
<ivoks> to se mora mijenjati
<ivoks> europa se mora ujediniti do kraja i imati jednu vlast
<ivoks> a ne 25 (ili koliko vec) picajzli
<SilverSpace> uh EU je sranje 
<SilverSpace> samo ogroman aparat koji trosi ogromne pare
<ivoks> ogroman je jer je lose organiziran
<jelly> to mozes reci i za .hr aparat
<jelly> mrmlj.  /me treba lokalni GPS
<jelly> zapravo, lokalni ntp server koji ce radit i kad nema pristupa interwebu
<jelly> nekak mi se cini da je gps najjednostavnija opcija
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/kultura/produljena-autorska-prava-diskografe-izvodace-70-godina-clanak-326558
<SilverSpace> jelly: je i nismo mi samo takvi
<jelly> wtf, najjeftiniji GPS sa USB spajanjem je istovremeno i DVB-T prijemnik
<SilverSpace> jelly: ??
<jelly> gledam na nabava.net
<SilverSpace> od kad te dvije stvari idu zjedno
<jelly> eto jeli
<SilverSpace> GPS i DVB-T
<jelly> da znas di si gledao tv
<SilverSpace> daj link
<SilverSpace> jelly: da te mogu pratiti
<jelly> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=GPS+USB
<jelly> hocu nesto sto se moze spojiti na server
<jelly> tako da bluetooth otpada
<neuro> :)
<jelly> ocekivao sam ovako nesto http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-rechargeable-65-channel-mini-gps-location-finder-41139
<SilverSpace> ja imam ovaj http://www.i-gotu.com/
<jelly> ovaj ce biti ducan -> serverska -> serverska -> serverska -> serverska...
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> opet pucnjava u kninu
<ivoks> opet eksplozije
<ivoks> opet uzbune
<jelly> di sta ko
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/padzani-pozar-u-staroj-vojarni-odjekuju-detonacije-zaostalog-streljiva.html
<jelly> Radio Student nista ne javlja
<jelly> djubrad samo muyiku pustaju
<ivoks> Na požarište su upućena 4 Canadaira i 1 Air Tractor.
<ivoks> jos ce ih srusiti neki geler
<ivoks> bome se to dobro dimi
<ivoks> idem servisirati bic
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/6kec4u
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://www.gpstekreviews.com/images/Garmin_GPS20X_280px.jpg
<SilverSpace> samo kaj kosta 1000kn
<jelly> sitnica
<jelly> al vec vidim da ce to trebati i vanjsku antenu
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> bez vanjske nista
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UKN4VMOenNM#!
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> ovo je bila obrana http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/zanoski-spasio-medvjede-nazvao-mamu-kanadu-clanak-326166
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-14
<MmikeMRMA>  whois  [  -h  HOST  ]  [  -p    PORT  ]  [ -aCFHlLMmrRSVx ] [ -g SOURCE:FIRST-LAST ]
<MmikeMRMA>        [ -i ATTR ] [ -S SOURCE ] [ -T TYPE ] object
<MmikeMRMA> di da nadjem opis opcija poput aCFHlLmmr...
<ivoks> jeste vidjeli novog tuxa za kernel 3.1?
<nvucinic> win 3.1 ?
<ivoks> http://djwong.org/docs/31-tuxlogo.png
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> All Wrongs Reserved
<nvucinic> meni je novi kernel.org daleko bolji :)
<ivoks> :)
<neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> Imal' neki awk ili sto vec wizzard tu?
<Mmike> imam ovakvu lajnu: wwc.dom.	14400	IN	MX	0	wwc.dom.
<Mmike> zelim dobiti: wwc.dom:0:wwc.dom
<Mmike> al' nekad imam i ovako: bla.com MX 10 mail.google.com
<Mmike> i ond aopet trebam dobiti: bla.com:10:mail.google.com
<ivoks> tesko guglat? :)
<Mmike> glupo sam napadao problem :)
<Mmike> htio sam prvo splitati po MX, pa onda gledati kaj imam lijevo ili desno
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> jeps, to je glupo
<ivoks> gsubaj " " sa ":"
<Mmike> gsubaj?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> awk '{gsub(/ /,":");print}'
<Mmike> ne vidim kak mi to pomaze
<Mmike> tj, sto dobijem time
<ivoks> pa : izmedju polja
<Mmike> ma, nema potrebe
<ivoks> i onda printas 1, 3 i zadnje polje
<Mmike> u biti printam prvo, predzadnje i zadnje polje
<ivoks> eto
<Mmike> zadnje je uvijek mx server, a predzadnje je priority
<Mmike> awk '{print $1":"$(NF-1)":"$NF}'
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> mozes i tak
<Mmike> sprzim im svima cpanel u drek
<ivoks> koncar egv 10 deluxe
<ivoks> i onda se cude sto im proizvodi ne uspijevaju vani :)
<ivoks> EGV stands for Elektricki Grijana Voda
<ivoks> a deluxe pitaj boga
<neuromanc> bojler:)
<neuromanc> elektricni grijac vode:)
<Mmike> koji sam ja poduzetnik, nemam printer doma
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja ih imam svuda, pa i u vikendici
<ivoks> trazim jedan za auto...
<ivoks> http://blog.outsidesupply.com/inverters/power-inverter-applications/in-car-printer.html
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> de ste 
<BotaniCar> 'el mogu ja managirat svoj Hyper-V server kroz ljunix ? (add/remove VM , manipulacija nad resursima kojima VMi raspolazu i takto) ? 
<SilverSpace> tu cmo
<BotaniCar> tuceri :)
<BotaniCar> Usput, jebo ga linux ! imam linux-based gateway koji ne zna propustati WMI :) 
<ivoks> mislim da je ne znanje ipak u glavi administratora
<BotaniCar> mislim da nisi u pravu. potvrdili i tvorci
<ivoks> tvorci WMI-a :)
<BotaniCar> jok, gateway softvera
<ivoks> pa kakav je to gejtvej softver koji ne moze propustiti tcp? :)
<BotaniCar> pa, nije bas tak jednostavno, jelda 
<ivoks> je :)
<ivoks> rijec je maltene o najobicnijem SMB-u :)
<BotaniCar> ok, ajde mi , svega ti, napisi u par redaka iptables rule koji ce pustati WMI od nekud, nekud :) 
<BotaniCar> nazivno, trebao bi osloboditi port 135 i konfigurirati DCOM na obje strane. Figu :)
<ivoks> TCP 135, 445, 1024-2000
<ivoks> UDP 137
<BotaniCar> mhm, nece :) 
<ivoks> eto, tebi nece, drugima hoce
<ivoks> sigurno su svi drugi na drogama
<BotaniCar> nije bas tako , mislim da si htio napisati "nekima hoce, nekima nece". Koliko mi google pokazuje komentara "meni to nece" ima bar koliko i "radi,jebeno"
<SilverSpace> svima hoce samo ima onih kojima i nece :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: casa je uvijek na pol puna, da  !:) 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ako jedan moze, onda se moze
<ivoks> ako nitko ne moze, onda se ne moze
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zato ja nikada ne pitam zasto ti je casa prazna nego zasto ti casa nije puna :)
<ivoks> dakle, moze se, a ovi kojima ne rade jednostavo - ne znaju
<SilverSpace> :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: trollu :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato si mi drag :) 
<SilverSpace> majke ti kad ce ove vrucine vec jednom stati
<BotaniCar> Dobro je dok zalihe ladnog piva drze :) 
<SilverSpace> nikako ne mogu skuziti od kuda datum i vrijeme vuce prevod tamo su dani i mjeseci na engleskom 
<ivoks> koji datum i vrijeme?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mislis kad pokrenes 'gnome-control-center indicator-datetime'?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gore kad ukljucis da ti prikazuje dan i mjesec
<SilverSpace> u postavkama
<SilverSpace> one skracenice npr Wed i Sep za danas
<SilverSpace> umjesto Sri i Ruja tako nekako
<ivoks> meni pise na hrvatskom
<SilverSpace> hm
<ivoks> 11.10
<SilverSpace> bas cu sad pogledati 
<SilverSpace> na 11.04 ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/update-manager-indicator-for-ubuntu.html
<SilverSpace> da u 11.10 je to ok
<SilverSpace> svasta
<SilverSpace> i kaj je najgore u 11.04 setings je preveden do kraja a u 11.10 ne ??
<budz0r> ima jos jedna stvar s tim datumima, bug koji se jako jako dugo vuce, a to je da ti u kalendaru tjedan pocinje od nedjelje
<SilverSpace> meni ne
<budz0r> hmmmm
<budz0r> idem nekaj isprobat
<dodobas> instalirati HRV. ubuntu ? :
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> budz0r: to ovisi o localu
<ivoks> ako si odabrao en_us, live with it
<budz0r> ivoks: znam
<SilverSpace> evo oba moja slucaja 11.10 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-09-14%2014%3A23%3A03.png
<SilverSpace> 11.04 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/scrPrikaz_zaslona-8.png
<SilverSpace> dodobas: yeh :)
<BotaniCar> yello'
<Mmike> Blue!
<BotaniCar> Bu ti guza plava ako Tihani loshu macku kupis :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne-toliko-vezano , one dve ribice kaj imam su se skroz skompale nakon selidbe, nestale tenzije
<SilverSpace> promjenile spol :)
<Mmike> ;) ;)
<Mmike> kul! :)
<Mmike> zakaj fotke neke ne meces na bejzFuk?
<ivoks> ubuntu-defaults-builder
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fotke ribica ? Kao da nekog BK za njih :) A ti bi ih mogao doci i vidjeti :)
<Mmike> ma to je slatko
<BotaniCar> slatke su mackice (ako se peru) , ribice su .. tak :)
<BotaniCar> tebe bi moglo zanimati : http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/E/4/1E455D53-C382-4A39-BA73-55413F183333/Windows_Developer_Preview-Windows8_guide.pdf
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/XjAMdbEXSdo
<jelly> ivoks: jel se može toj Gnomi reći da je LANG=hr_HR.UTF-8 ali da LC_MESSAGES hoćeš na engleskom
<jelly> preživit ću da je date Sri Ruj 14 16:38:51 CEST 2011 ako počinje od pondeljka ;-)
<ivoks> valjda moze
<jelly> možda onda i budz0r može postaviti samo LC_TIME na hr_HR.UTF-8
<ivoks> jelly: .profile?
<ivoks> nisam istrazivao
<jelly> prije /etc/default/locale 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<Mmike> meni samo smeta sto alo LANG nije C onda mi sortiranje u shellu radi sranja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=164798950269061
<SilverSpace> opet okupljanje
<ivoks> http://asusbjb.tmall.com/view_page-156806626.htm?prc=2
<ivoks> ovaj TB i chrome mi pojedu ram
<jelly> kupi vise rama
<jelly> koristi manje tabova :-)
<ivoks> mozda i je vrijeme za novi laptop
<jelly> Mmike: za grep i sort je _mozda_ dosta samo LC_COLLATE
<jelly> nisam probala
<ivoks> problem je sto nema niti jednog dobrog kao ovaj
<jelly> vrijeme je za prijeci na Mac!
<ivoks> svi novi imaju neke sugave rezolucije
<jelly> 16:9 ftw
<ivoks> meni treba laptop koji cu nabacivati, lupati, bacati
<ivoks> a ne sminka
<ivoks> i jos nesto
<ivoks> mora imati klit
<ivoks> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/products/laptops/
<ivoks> thinkpad, x series
<ivoks> no Entertainment dots :)
<jelly> cujem da je multitouch pad od Maca prilicno upotrebljiv
<ivoks> ma jeb... touchanje
<ivoks> slazem si laptop na lenovo.com
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko ce kostati kad stavim sve sto zelim
<ivoks> 2.199,03
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> ThinkPad X220
<ivoks> Intel Core i7-2620M Processor (2.7GHz, 4MB L3, 1333MHz FSB)
<ivoks> Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64
<ivoks> jebga, to ne mozes izbjec
<ivoks> 12.5" Premium HD (1366x768) LED Backlit Display, Mobile Broadband Ready, 2x2 Antenna
<ivoks> 8 GB PC3-10600 DDR3 SDRAM 1333MHz SODIMM Memory (2 DIMM)
<ivoks> 720p HD Camera
<ivoks> Intel 160 GB Solid State Drive, Serial ATA
<ivoks> ThinkPad UltraBase Series 3
<ivoks> DVD Recordable
<ivoks> ThinkPad Battery 29++ (9 cell)
<ivoks> Bluetooth 3.0
<ivoks> Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (2x2 AGN)
<ivoks> ThinkPad Battery 19+ (6 Cell Slice - X220, X220T)
<ivoks> ThinkPad TrackPoint Cap Collection
<ivoks> DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI-D Monitor Cable
<ivoks> vise sam dao sa ovaj postojeci, bez pol ovih stvari, ali ovdje u HR
<ivoks> tak da se to i isplati
<SilverSpace> mozes windowsw izbjec
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7sX5MUvidE
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> reactos...
<ivoks> ako se na njemu moze vrtiti ms office
<ivoks> android za x86
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> za intel
<ivoks> ZAGREB - U 13.31 sati u kladionici Fortuna na zagrebačkoj Trešnjevci poznati vinkovački odvjetnik Darko Zadro bez ikakva je povoda usmrtio muškarca koji se slučajno zatekao u kladionici i ispunjavao listić.
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> i onda me pitaju 'zasto zivis na otoku?'
<SilverSpace> hm cisto sumljam da je tek tako ubio covjeka
<ivoks> zasto? lik je narkoman
<SilverSpace> pojela mu droga mozak
<SilverSpace> svida mi se x220
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/obrat-na-sudenju-drazenu-slavici--denis-buranji--helikopter-je-mogao-spasiti-izgorjele-vatrogasce--u-tome-ih-je-sprijecio--fantomski--zapovjednik/974041/
<ivoks> hah...
<ivoks> - Vatrogasce smo iskrcali u dvije grupe. Neki su se ponašali neoprezno, a iz kanistra im je curilo gorivo, na što smo ih upozorili. Dok smo nadlijetali otok bili su dobro raspoloženi i govorili da će tu ostati 3 do 4 dana. Kada smo se vratili po njih samo dvoje su imali košulju i hlače dok su drugi bili potpuno bez odjeće. Nije nam bilo jasno što se dogodilo - rekao je Buranji.
<jelly> i komentar dole
<neuro> kakva je ovo igrica sta su zaradili milione?
<SilverSpace> ?
 * jelly ukljucuje telepatsko culo
<jelly> neuro: skini foliju s glave da te bolje cujem!
<jelly> samo statika
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> morat ce bolje objasniti o cemu se radi, subjekt predikat objekt i to
<Astemd> sigurno neka Ubuntu igra :D
<jelly> ili euro lotto
<jelly> http://www.rte.ie/lotto/euromillions.html
<ivoks> angry birds?
<Astemd> teško
<Astemd> kad je besplatna :)
<jelly> TANSTAAFL
<jelly> nije besplatna nego je navlakuša
<Astemd> ja sam ju besplatno instalirao
<Astemd> i igram ju kad nemam baš niš drugo za radit
<ivoks> placala se 1$ za iphone
<Astemd> za Android is FREE
<ivoks> a zaradili su na reklamama
<Astemd> na 21-om sam podnivou prvog nivoa
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> a igram ju oko mjesec dana :D
<SilverSpace> Astemd: slab si :)
<Astemd> SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> aa znam koja je to igra
<SilverSpace> na dnevniku su
<SilverSpace> nesto za Mmike http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tsung-open-source-multi-protocol-distributed-load-testing-tool.html
<Mmike> e, ta igra
<Mmike> pa to je kopija icy towera
<Mmike> kaj nije?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ooo, stujem ovaj link tvoj, jako ga stujem!
<Mmike> Tsung (formerly known as idx-Tsunami) is a stress testing tool written in the Erlang language
<Mmike> idx-tsunami :)
<Mmike> naravno - erlang
 * Mmike misli da ce pod hitno morati neki lisp/haskel/erlang nauciti, jer dzaba svijet inace
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da kopija
<dodobas> treba mi nekoliko razloga zasto NE tele2 kao poslovni mobitel u RH
<SilverSpace> http://www.auto-tuning-news.com/photogallery/supercars/photos_1664/photo_13322.html
<dodobas> nesto se sjecam da su bili neki problemi
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ako si u zg onda je ok
<SilverSpace> ali van zg tu su malo li la
<Mmike> dodobas, imas neki kufer koji se zove kreditni limit
<Mmike> i nemres pricati preko toga
<Mmike> samo u zagrebu radi ok, van zagreba si manje vise u tmobile roamingu
<Mmike> kad si u tmobile roamingu onda ti je internet bezobrazno skup (pozivi su i dalje po tele2 tarifi)
<Mmike> nepouzdani, nesredjeni, sluzbu za korisnike jedva da imaju, nemaju centara u zagebu (nego ides po raznim elektronickim shopovima i inome)
<Mmike> sve u svemu, zaobidji
<dodobas> Mmike: nije za mene, nego kolegi u firmu stra dolazi tele2 lik... pa eto da ga upozorim...
<dodobas> Mmike: tnx
<Mmike> mene taj kreditni limit izludjivao
<Mmike> dobijem 300 kuna racun. Platim. Napravim 300 kuna, i nedaju mi da dalje pricam dok ne platim. Iako mi jos nisu racun poslali! 
<Mmike> jer, eto, presao sam limit, pa, 'to je zbog moje zastite'
<dodobas> Mmike: to je bila poslovna tarifa ?
<ivoks> ma odjeb. tele2
<SilverSpace> moj frend je zadovoljan ali on koristi samo telefon i to samo po zg
<ivoks> to su i meni
<ivoks> radi moje zastite zablokirali
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> radi 100kn mi ugrozili posao od 20.000kn
<SilverSpace> kaj se to ne moze maknuti
<ivoks> kada su mi osposobili, nazvao sam i pitao 'ok, kada nam istice ugovor? -danas. -super, zbogom'
<ivoks> i oso u vip
<ivoks> kad ti tak dignu tlak da sjednes u auto i odes u drugi grad, samo da ih vise ne gledas
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ostao ti isti broj samo 091
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> dodobas, poslovna
<ivoks> uzeo sam uber cool broj u vipu :)
<SilverSpace> aha prebacio se skroz na novo :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Da, ima super brojeva, samo treba malo prorostati
<ivoks> nemaju oni nis poslovno
<Mmike> Iako, dodobas , ja bih se na tmobile prebacio da mogu
<Mmike> vipnet su kenjatori isti
<Mmike> isto
<ivoks> te njihove poslovne tarife nisu nis poslovne, samo su pomjenili ime na linku
<Mmike> a najveca im mana sto ne rade na hvaru kak spada :0
<ivoks> vidis, na murteru tmobile ne radi ko vip
<ivoks> na slanici tmobile da GPRS, a vip HSDPA
<ivoks> a tele2 nista
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dinamo ima sanse danas
<ivoks> ovi kad vide maksimir, past ce im mrak na oci
<ivoks> treba ih samo zaobici i ubaciti u mrezu
<ivoks> biti ce skamenjeni od straha da im nesto ne padne na glavu
<ivoks> ne da bi ih netko gadjao, vec da se ne odlomi komad zida
<ivoks> idem odraditi zadnji ritual veceras
<SilverSpace> odoh off tekma
<dodobas> lol
<oki_> dobro večer svima
<oki_> imali koga da pomogne u vezi printera zablesia je
<oki_> neće da printa
<oki_> na  ubuntu 10.10 printer canon LBP2900B
<oki_> imali li koga
<oki_> ????
<oki_> nem anikoga
<oki_> onda laku noć
<jelly-home> Laku noć
<jelly-home> hej tata
<tata> čemu li služi program Hardware drivers, on je kod mene prazan i ništa mu ne mogu radit?
<tata> jelly home: poz
<sale> tata: sluzi za instalaciju propriatery drivera za TV/graficke/mrezne kartice. Da ti je sustav imao za ponuditi takav driver, bio bi ti na popisu
<ivoks> moram reci da ce 11.10 biti odlican
<ivoks> naravno, nekome tko mrzi unity samo iz razloga mrznje, nece se svidjeti
<ivoks> ali da je sustav ispoliran, je...
<jelly-home> pa za 6 mjeseci, i trebao bi biti ispoliran
<jelly-home> (za razliku od 11.04 bete ;-)
<ivoks> a joj gugleta:
<ivoks> 1. U prozoru koji će se pojaviti kliknite OK (U redu) ili Save File (Spremi datoteku).
<ivoks> 2. Na izborniku Tools u pregledniku Firefox odaberite Downloads.
<ivoks> 3. U prozoru Preuzimanja uz proizvod kliknite Otvori.
<ivoks> dakle, 1) je i na HR i na EN
<ivoks> 2) je samo na EN
<ivoks> a 3) je samo na HR :)
<rsedak> Mmike si tu=?
<rsedak> MmikeT: si tu?
<ivoks> laku noc
<calmpitbull> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-15
<ivoks> super...
<ivoks> sensation se smrzne pri bootu
<ivoks> bas je sensation
<ivoks> SSD je prijevara desetljeca :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e.. to ti je kao da drzis podatke u RAMu
<ivoks> ma ono
<ivoks> stroj mi umire dok kopiram s USB-a
<ivoks> sto je 1/10 brzine kojom bi SSD trebao moci zapisivati
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> a opet, i/o wait je velik
<Mmike> zasto mislis da USB nije kriv tome?
<Mmike> SSD je u stroju ili na USBu/
<ivoks> u stroju
<Mmike> a na USBu je ide/sata?
<ivoks> bandwith SSD-a je iskoristen 1/10
<Mmike> moj SATA disk u desktopu je brzi (sekvencijalno) od SSDa koji imam doma, al' u redovnom radu performanse su nemjerljive
<ivoks> tak nebitno jel ide ili sata, oboje ide preko usb_storage
<Mmike> u korist SSDa
<ivoks> pa je brzi, sve to stoji
<Mmike> pa, nisam pitao dal' je ide ili je sata
<Mmike> nego je ide/sata (znaci, nesto od toga, tak svejedno, kako si rekao)
<Mmike> reko ,mozda kopiras sa USB sticka, mozda sa USB kamere, ili tako neceg
<Mmike> daklem, kaj imas na USBu? :)
<ivoks> disk
<Mmike> jel' imas sto pametno u kern.log i inima?
<ivoks> ma nema nis
<ivoks> to je normalno ponasanje
<Mmike> tipa, timeoute neke, errore, resetove usbababla kanala
<Mmike> pa da, al' nije bed sa SSDom nego sa USBom :)
<ivoks> ne slusas ti mene
<Mmike> kroz usb 2.0 nesh dobiti vise od 20ak MB sec
<ivoks> 1) USB salje 10MB/s, ne moze brze
<ivoks> 2) SSD moze pisati 100MB/s
<Mmike> tu se slazemo
<Mmike> (mogli bi diskusijicu oko 1), al' irelevantno je sad)
<Mmike> aj dalje
<ivoks> zasto, kada USB salje 10MB/s, a SSD zapisuje 10MB/s, ja ne mogu nista drugo zapisati na SSD
<ivoks> ima jos 90MB/s bandwitha
<Mmike> zato sto imas zdrkan  usb na stroju
<ivoks> nema to veze s USB-om
<ivoks> kopiraj s mreze, ista je stvar
<Mmike> probaj citati sa USBa u /dev/null i onda pisati po SSDu
<ivoks> sta cu time dobiti? :)
<ivoks> SSD se nece uopce opteretiti
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> ok, onda imaj spor SSD, sto da ti kazem :)
<Mmike> ja sa svojim SSDom nemam te bedove, stovise
<Mmike> jedino, star je vec disk, bio je zapunjen par puta, pa bi ga trebalo 'revitalizirati'
<Mmike> a nikako mi se neda to
<Mmike> pa je postao spornjikav malo
<Mmike> flj
<ivoks> hihi microsdhc, 16GB, klasa 10
<SilverSpace> kajse sad zalis na SSd
<ivoks> odose ia32 libs
<ivoks> mutliarch by default, hell yeah! 
<Mmike> kako da prosirim output u netstatu?
<calmpitbull> usb sucks ja sve teleportiram
<Mmike> samsung kaze za svoj disk: operatinal temperatur = 0 - 60C; non-operational 40-70C. Znaci, kad ga ugasim moram ga zagrijati na 40 C? :)
<ivoks> -40
<ivoks> opet mi je guma prazna... pa koji k
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> <- slijepac
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ostalo ti nesto u vanjskoj 
<SilverSpace> gumi
<SilverSpace> trebas pregledati
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> iako sam pregledao 2x
<ivoks> bas zato sto nisam nista nasao
<SilverSpace> mene tako trn zajebavao dok ga nisam skuzio
<ivoks> cak sam gumu i okrenuo i pregledao unutarnju stranu
<ivoks> mozda su bile dvije rupe, jer nisam gledao dalje nakon sto sam jednu zakrpao
<ivoks> a mozda i nije dobro zakrpana jer se nije do kraja ispustila
<SilverSpace> meni je bio tocno kroz najdeblji dio i nije izvirivao nego samo kad ga pritisnem
<SilverSpace> uh krpanje
<SilverSpace> ne krpam uopce 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> naso 11kn unutarnje gume
<SilverSpace> paket od pet komada
<obruT> nego drugari... doslo je vrijeme upenzionirat trenutni sistemski disk, a uz to i reinstalirati trenutni utuntu
<obruT> pa sam sad u dilemi, da li staviti 11.04 ili ne
<nvucinic> ne
<Mmike> obruT, stavi, al' ugasi unity
<Mmike> meni ok radi na 2 laptopa
<obruT> nekad davno, covjek je jedva cekao da izadje nova distra jer su stvari, vjerovali ili ne, sa svakom novom verzijom radile *brze* i *stabinije*
<Mmike> cak i networkmanager sere minimalno
<Mmike> obruT, jeps, jeps, a onda je dosao ubuntu i dovukao windows-duhove na sebe :)
<obruT> ma i ubuntu je radio odlicno tamo negdje do 7.10 ili 8.04
<Mmike> pa sad
<Mmike> definiraj 'odlicno'
<Mmike> ivoksu je, recimo, oduvijek radio odlicno! :)
<obruT> sad me sve strah stavljati novije verzije, a fakat mi se ne prelazi na neke druge distre jer mislim da cu dobit isto smece
<Mmike> neznam, velim, ja samo iz lijenosti ne mecem 11.04 doma, fakat brijem da nema razloga zasto ne
<obruT> unity bih maknuo, stavio bih vjerojatno gnomusu
<obruT> sa xfce-om odnosno xubuntuuom sam se razocarao, radi musicavo i ide mi na zivce
<ivoks> unity u 11.04 je onak, prva verzija :)
<ivoks> u 11.10 je vec puno bolje
<ivoks> ako ti se ne svidi, imas gnome2
<Mmike> obruT, gnomusa dodje defaultno, nemas kaj micat
<Mmike> znam 3 lika koji furaju xfce i vele da im je skroz ok
<Mmike> al' to, ono
<ivoks> samo odaberes drugi login :)
<Mmike> preferencije
<ivoks> srecom pa se moze birati interface :)
<Mmike> imam na laptopu starom 11.04 gdje ga upgradeiram od 6.06, kad sam presao na 64 bita
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> i tamo mi gnoma najbolje izgleda jer valjda samo prekopirava postavke od prije
<ivoks> ja sam nocas bas reinstalirao svoj laptop
<Mmike> novi laptop imam 11.04 isto gnoma, al' brate mili razdrkanog sucelja
<Mmike> ivoks, jos uvijek imas onaj stari thinkpad?
<ivoks> stari? x200s
<ivoks> star je 2-3 godine
<obruT> xfce sam ispobavao jaaako davno, dok je bio u povojima :) tad nekad mi je CDE bio fora (imao sam cak CDE za linux, piratsku verziju) pa mi je to bilo cool :)
<ivoks> xfce danas izgleda skroz drugacije
<ivoks> izgleda ko gnome
<obruT> ma imam ga na jednom stroju doma
<obruT> pa me zivciraju totalne gluposti, odem na logout -> shutdown i on napravi logout
<obruT> shutdown NE mozes napravit ako imas ikoga ulogiranog u stroj preko mreze
<obruT> ne da pita jesi li siguran, nego te samo otkanta
<obruT> cak i ako imas screen pokrenut, ne da shutdown
<ivoks> pa da...
<Mmike> obruT, a: sudo halt ? :)
<ivoks> ovaj na mrezi ima prioritet nad tobom koji sjedis za racunalom :)
<Mmike> ste culi za novu gnnome-foru za lidclose i default action? :)
<Mmike> ivoks znam da je :)
<obruT> taj na mrezi sam ja i zaboravljeni detachani screen je moj i 1 ujutro je, a ja onako pospan samo zelim faking ugasit masinu, mrak je u sobi i ne da mi se sad tipkat, ulogiravat, i sto ja znam sto :P
<obruT> ocu samo ugasit faking stroj
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al to je samo default action
<ivoks> srecom pa se moze konfigurirati
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, koji je nekonfigurabilan iz sucelja
<ivoks> i sto je najbolje, moze se jako lijepo konfigurirati
<ivoks> da, masa toga se ne moze konfigurirati iz sucelja
<Mmike> pa ako je gconftull ili like 'jako lijepo', onda je valjda jako lijepo
<ivoks> gesttings, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> THULL! i to jehtro
<SilverSpace> opet Mmike kuka na unity :))
<ivoks> ne lijepo u smislu klikanja, vec lijepo u smislu 'mogu ga sloziti da ode u sleep samo ako ga poklopim dok je na bateriji'
<ivoks> dok je na ac, lock screen
<ivoks> ili obrnuto, sto god zelis
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, to mozes i sad
<Mmike> kroz sucelje, fino, za korisnika debila
<Mmike> ne kuzim reasoning onoga koji je zabrijao 'da to smeta'
<ivoks> nije to za korisnika debila
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/angelbird-wings/110948.aspx
<ivoks> ja jos nisam upoznao niti jednog 'korisnika debila' koji si sam zna sloziti u windowsima tu istu stvar
<Mmike> ivoks, pa da, nije. al' sad je, i sad to moze. Ima postavke 'on AC' i 'on battery'
<Mmike> druzis se s krivim ljudima
<Mmike> ak moja sestra to zna, zna svaatko
<Mmike> ok, ne bas svatko :)
<ivoks> mislim da jako malo ljudi to zna
<ivoks> racunala postaju aplajansi
<Mmike> takvo razmisljanje je ubiboze debiloidno
<ivoks> al je
<Mmike> pa nije
<ivoks> trziste ti samo pokazuje
<ivoks> apple postaje najveci vendor racunala
<Mmike> e, i?
<ivoks> a njihova racunala su upravo to, aplajans
<Mmike> samo zato sto se 'ipad' smatra racunalom
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> pa i da... i to je racunalo
<ivoks> al svi sline za macom
<Mmike> ma uvijek su svi slinili za macom i ne imali ga
<ivoks> ne zanima ih sto ne mozes ovo, ono, ovo trece...
<Mmike> od kad je maca
<Mmike> samo sto nitko nije to htio kupiti jer je bilo pre skupo nepotrebno i nekompatibilno
<Mmike> al' iphone je nesto drugo
<Mmike> i svi to imaju jer je malo, stane u djep, jednostavno, i uopce super
<Mmike> i taki je ipad
<Mmike> samo jos malo veci i vise 'wooo'
<Mmike> al', irelevantno
<ivoks> jel ti odrzavas ikome klijentska racunala?
<ivoks> ili samo servere
<Mmike> to i dalje nije razlog da gnome-debili micu logicne postavke van
<Mmike> ne vise, srecom! :) godinama sam to radio :)
<ivoks> e pa vidis...
<Mmike> od odvjetnickih ureda, gradjevinskih firmi, ducana, ovoga onoga
<Mmike> i sve znam, da
<ivoks> ljudi si danas na windowsima ne znaju instalirati certifikat
<Mmike> al' to nisu korisnici racunala
<Mmike> to su ljudi koji doma nemaju racunalo
<Mmike> nit ga zele imati
<Mmike> jebe im se
<ivoks> drugi misle da, kada kliknu na ikonicu 'zimbra', da se otvori program zimbra
<Mmike> "Jel' imas internet?" - "Imam, na poslu!"
<ivoks> iako se otvori firefox
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> 'nestale su mi bojice, upomoooooooooooooooooooc'
<ivoks> pa no
<Mmike> a koza si je u wordu uspjela ugasiti toolbar sa bojama
<Mmike> i uopce nezna to artikulirati
<ivoks> ajde im sad reci da si sloze komp da ne ode u sleep kada poklope lid
<Mmike> i kad dodjem z akomp njezin samo prica 'vidi'
<ivoks> prvo ce ti reci da ne ode u sleep, vec se zgasi
<Mmike> ma ivoks
<Mmike> ti su nebitni
<Mmike> oni ne koriste racunalo
<ivoks> i to tek kad im objasnis sto je lid
<ivoks> oni su vecina :)
<Mmike> nisu :)
<Mmike> tko god ima doma laptop i koristi actually racunalo ga ima jer mu treba radi necega i zeli to doma
<Mmike> bilo da je pisac
<Mmike> ili da crta
<Mmike> ili da projektira
<Mmike> ili stojaznam stso
<Mmike> i taj vrlo dobro zna sto kako gdje
<SilverSpace> koliko njih uopce ne cita kaj im napise OS nego samo klikaju bez veze 
<SilverSpace> po nekim svojim semama
<ivoks> ma covjece, ja ti pricam o liku koji zna instalirati softver
<ivoks> koji komp koristi 12h na dan
<ivoks> i evo, sad je jadn moj covjek kod njega, instalira mu certifikat :)
<Mmike> dobro, i? :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> ja sam se izjebavao svaki put kad bih instalirao certifikate
<SilverSpace> ili kao moja frendica isla brisati tipkovnicu kad je bilo upaljeno racunalo i sva bijesna zove da joj vise nis ne radi 
<Mmike> u win2k i xpjima davnih dana
<Mmike> plus natjerati banka-softver da radi
<Mmike> auu, miline :)
<SilverSpace> reko jesi li ti pokusala oprati oprati auto u voznji
<Mmike> opet, to nije razlog da gnoma sjebe power management
<Mmike> jedina zamjerka koju imam je sto 'general' tab stoji iza 'on ac/on bat' tabova
<Mmike> al' i tak je sve zbrdazdola, pa se covjek navikne :)
<ivoks> napraviti ce netko, kako se ono zvao na windowsima, tweakui
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> istina :)
<ivoks> i onda ces mu dati 5$ jer ti je olaksao muku
<ivoks> i eto, ekonomija se okrece, novac fluktuira :)
<ivoks> sve je to urota
<ivoks> to se gnome dogovorio s takvima jer ce dobiti dio kolaca
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> osim toga, trebalo bi prijeci na QT
<ivoks> gtk i gnome su ionako izmisljeni kao alternativa QT-u i KDE-u
<ivoks> s obzirom da su ovi sad open source...
<ivoks> nema me slijedecih pol sata
<obruT> gtk je izmisljen kao toolkit za gimp
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali je zloupotrebljen za UI :)
<ivoks> tj., DE
<obruT> pa to je bio toolkit, ekipi se u to vrijeme svidio i poceli su raditi aplikacije bazirane na doticnom
<obruT> po meni nista cudno... motif je bio komercijalan
<obruT> drugi free su u to vrijeme bili uglavnom jadni
<obruT> ja sam isto u davno doba htio radit nekakve gui aplikacije i gtk se nekak sam po sebi nametnuo
<obruT> iako je QT daleko bolji IMHO
<obruT> sredjeniji, logicniji, bolje dokumentiran
<obruT> inace samnom u firmi radi tip koji je nekad radio u trolltechu :)
<obruT> vratio se zbog zene :P
<SilverSpace> ali ne ti bas zapeo za gtk
<obruT> SilverSpace:  u to vrijeme, dakle davno
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nisi imao nekog izbora, gtk je bio prirodan izbor
<obruT> sa QT-om sam se kasnije poceo bavit
<obruT> nesto malo sam se i s motifom (lesstif) igrao, ali ne bas previse
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ces doc u nedjelju na okupljanje biciklista
<Mmike> di?
<obruT> jucer sam vozio na sljeme (srijeda, nist cudno) i taman dosao prije cenera (nisam se htio prijavljivat) i vidio kak pice ovi koji su najbrzi... nisu normalni, crta-crta za 25 minuta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koo i prosli puta 
<SilverSpace> mimara
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> moze!
<SilverSpace> 16h
<SilverSpace> u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> wtf Ferrari će kopirati Red Bullov ovjes
<SilverSpace> kopirali su ovjes i vec ga testiraju za sljedecu sezonu
<SilverSpace> uh za nedjelju ne najavljuju lijepo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> ferrari uzeo inzinera koji je u mclarenu radio sa Neweyem iz RB
<Mmike> pazi ovo :)
<Mmike> slazem tu neki stroj za frendove skidalica neka neznam
<Mmike> dellova kistra, uredska, tip-top kuciste, sve fino, pici-mici
<Mmike> debilno otvaranje (rastvara se kuciste na 2 dijela, k'o vrata neka, uzas)
<Mmike> P4, giga rama, i tak
<Mmike> nagurao jos 2 diska unutra i sad malo testiram
<Mmike> i gledam, ta dva WDa koja su dosla s Dellom (200 GB) se griju ,brate, 70C ovaj jedan dodje kad pocnem random-rw po njemu
<Mmike> ova dva samsunga, stoje iznad ta dva WDa, a isto 60-65 C
<Mmike> reko, nj
<Mmike> i onda zatvorim kuciste, i temperatura padne na 40C za WDove a 36C za samsunge :)
<Mmike> a nema NIKAKVIH dodatnih ventilatora unutra
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> dimnjak
<SilverSpace> bolji protok zraka
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> pre super
<Mmike> a stroj tih, milina
<jelly> Q: kako se zovu ljudi koji uzimaju drogu?
<obruT> drogerasi ? :)
<ivoks> budale?
<jelly> A: carinici i policajci
<SilverSpace> odvjetnici
<Mmike> Ljudi koji znaju uzivati :)
<obruT> Mmike zna :)
<Mmike> opet sam pretjerao sa bioaktivima
<Mmike> incoming tsunami expected
<obruT> ijao, digni uzbunu u okolnim kvartovima :)
<Mmike> glupi android
<Mmike> glupi glupi
<Mmike> zakaj ja sad moram disablead wifi i enableat ga opet da se gospodin hoce spojit?
<ivoks> u biti, to ti je feature
<ivoks> imas opciju u wifi postavkama
<ivoks> Go to sleep: Never
<ivoks> jesi nasao?
<Mmike> Wi-i Sleep Policy
<Mmike> namjesteno mi je na -never-
<Mmike> Al' cak i da je namjesteno na 'after 15 min', zar se nebi trebalo samo probuditi kad hocu na net?
<SilverSpace> da i mene to zeza
<ivoks> decki, okanite se tog htcovog izroda :)
<SilverSpace> mada se zna probuditi akoo samo otvorim omaj izbornik koji se pokrece prstom prema dolje 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kako se to zove
<SilverSpace> spustim i vratim gore i wifi proradi :)
<ivoks> probudi se kada upalis ekran
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> kad je otvoren ekran
<SilverSpace> tray onaj
<ivoks> super mi je ovaj multiarch
<ivoks> skinem i386 paket, instaliram
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kak se to zove di su obajesti i druge stvari
<ivoks> notification
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> vraca se Frank Banham
<SilverSpace> oo novi market
<ivoks> novi market?
<ivoks> mislis redizajn
<SilverSpace> verzija 3.1.3
<ivoks> pa ta je vani vec neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> opet ne vidim aplikacije koje se placaju
<SilverSpace> hm 3.0.27 je bio zadnji kaj sam ja vidio
<Mmike> ivoks, ne probudi se, da se probudi nebih pizdio
<Mmike> moram off-on
<Mmike> nekad mogu doci u popis mreza, i kliknuti na svoju i reci 'connect'
<Mmike> al to radi u 1/3 slucajeva
<jelly> ivoks: sad znas kak RHEL i Fedora i Gentoo rade zadnjih 5-6 godina 
<jelly> (multiarch)
<Mmike> sto je multiarch?
<Mmike> http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<Mmike> yay
<ivoks> jelly: ovo je samo default sad
<ivoks> jelly: radilo je i prije
<jelly> mozda u buntu zadnjih 6-12 mjeseci, u Debianu nije radilo
<jelly> "u Ubuntu" <- nezgodno za reći
<ivoks> dovraga i freeradius
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U3GmX8YmCxs#!
<ivoks> logira i vise nego sto bi htio :)
<Mmike> treba i bicikliste nauciti voziti se
<Mmike> tamo kod krivog puta, tamo ce netko poginuti
<Mmike> svaki pud kad od curinih idem neka budala naleti na mene
<Mmike> i onda jos urla da 'kako ja to vozim'
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ima budala na biciklima koliko hoces
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ideš od cure onda nisi uračunjljiv 
<obruT> jucer se spustam sa sljemena i picim naravno sto je normalno, ali kao svaki normalni covjek kod lagvica usporim jer ima ljudi, djece, svega...
<obruT> i naravno budala propici kraj mene s barem 80 kmh
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> al' ok, taj vjerojatno zna da je budala
<Mmike> al' ova se ekipa vozi po plocniku
<Mmike> prelazi preko zebre
<Mmike> i misli da ima prednost
<Mmike> i ne kuzi
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1FRaVd7pyg&feature=related
<SilverSpace> semaforima mozes preci preko zebre ako postoje semofori za bicikliste
<SilverSpace> na nekim*
<ivoks> to sto on zna da je budala nece pomoci onima koje udesi
<ivoks> no... svi oni koji mrze unity... jeste li vidjeli windows 8? :)
<obruT> ta budala je zavrsio pod kamionom i bio mjesec dana u komi
<obruT> valjda mu nije dosta da ubije sebe nego hoce jos koga
<Mmike> ivoks, jok, al' si bas brijem da bih si downloadirao to :)
<SilverSpace> di to radi na kojeme stroju 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Pamb9US6lUo
<SilverSpace> majke ti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk8fXjVAdD4&feature=related
<ivoks> Mmike: izgleda isto, potpuno isto, kao windows za telefon
<Mmike> ivoks, cek
<Mmike> to je nije tablet os
<Mmike> to je bas desktopPC os?
<ivoks> desktop os
<ivoks> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ivoks> evolucija rulez
<ivoks> brokula je mrak!
<SilverSpace> dobro jutro 
<SilverSpace> naravno da je mrak
<ivoks> jucer s vrhnjem
<ivoks> danas s rajcicom
<ivoks> jucer s tjesteninom
<ivoks> danas s rizom
<SilverSpace> juha je zakon
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta se ti javljas oko brokule :P :)
<SilverSpace> pohana isto
<obruT> za tebe nema brokule
<SilverSpace> obruT: da znam 
<obruT> ja sam ju iscackavao iz cuspajza neki dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> obruT: zas?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ni cvijetaca isto
<ivoks> kaj, ne smijete?
<obruT> ivoks: silver i ja to ne smijemo jest
<Mmike> brokula
<Mmike> to su oni mali keljici?
<Mmike> gorki odvratni gnjecavi flj :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> ne
<obruT> brokula, cvjetaca, spinat, grah, leca, soja, slanutak... to ne od povrca :(
<Mmike> kaj ne? :)
<ivoks> to su prokulice
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fakat
<ivoks> brokula je zeleni cvijet :)
<obruT> mislim da ni prokulice ne smijemo ...
<ivoks> ne smijete lecu?
<obruT> nope
<ivoks> nista ama bas nista propustili :)
<Mmike> ta leca mi je tak bezveze hrana
<ivoks> leca je bljuv
<obruT> za slanutak mi zao, slanutak rulez, spinat isto...
<ivoks> bez okusa
<ivoks> samo ti napuni usta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=brokula
<Mmike> slanutak isto nista posebno, samo se napuses od toga
<Mmike> spinat, njinja, hajde
<Mmike> cvjetaca (karfiol) megazakon, al' iskljucivo sirovo
<Mmike> isto k'o korabica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobra je i kuhana samo je treba znati skuhati
<SilverSpace> i na maslacu je odlicna
<SilverSpace> mislim na karfiol
<ivoks> cvjetaca je u rangu s brokulom
<Mmike> nah, nije fino
<Mmike> ugnjili se i izgubi okus
<Mmike> kad je sirov, karfiol, ima jako blagi okus
<Mmike> jos kad ga skuhas ili sto vec, totalno bezukusno
<Mmike> e, a biftek?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> nista
<ivoks> zato imas ketchup :)
<ivoks> i senf
<ivoks> i majonezu
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kao sto rekoh treba je znati skuhati
<Mmike> ketchup
<Mmike> bljak! :) umjetni paradajz sa secerom :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naravno, kao i sve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' opet, dvojim da je bolje nego sirovo
<SilverSpace> moja sestra godinama ne jede meso pa zna ta zelena sranja dobro pripremiti
<ivoks> zakaj ne jede meso?
<SilverSpace> ima alergiju na zivotinjsko porjeklo 
<ivoks> brije da ima alergiju ili bas postoji alergija na zivotinjske proizvode?
<SilverSpace> meso jaja sve kaj je od zivotinja
<Mmike> jao, frendica ima alergiju 
<Mmike> isto na meso
<Mmike> tj, neznam dal' je to alergija ili zdrkan zeludac, al' nemre
<Mmike> Na pitanje Indexove novinarke, kako planira natjerati Todorića da smanji dug, Milanović je odgovorio kako to nije u njihovom programu, ali da "u načelu je" te da veliki moraju isupunjavati obaveze brže i odgovornije od malih
<Mmike> AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Mmike> i onda: Dodao je kako problem nelikvidnosti planiraju smanjiti za šest mjeseci, a u roku od godina dana u potpunosti riješiti.
<Mmike> al' nema pojma kako ce Todorica natjerati da smanji dug :)))))))
<SilverSpace> teta spekla domaci kruh i namazala sa svinjskom mastju da se ne ulovi za posudu sestra pojela kruh i da vidis frke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemaju oni pojma kako i zasto ali i ne mogu dirati svoje finacijere
<SilverSpace> tako da je to zacarani krug
<Mmike> pa da, al'
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> necu 
<Mmike> nemrem nedamise
<Mmike> obruT, osh ti doc biciklirat u nedjelju?
<ivoks> ja bas rekao
<ivoks> idem smotat i citat plan 21
<ivoks> imam osjecaj da ce biti ko u dobra stara vremena
<ivoks> malo trave i smijeh satima
<SilverSpace> Transmageddon nelose 
<Mmike> ivoks i trava
<Mmike> to k'o ja na trapezu
<ivoks> samo sto cu duhan
<ivoks> ali imam osjecaj da ce taj plan biti tako smijesan, da ce biti ko da sam napusen
<obruT> Mmike: ne znam jos hocu li penjat ili biciklirat, a ak budem biciklirao, sigurno nece biti po zagrebu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: obruT se ne druzi sa nama obicnim biciklistima
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> druzim se ja sa svima samo vikend gledam kao priliku da se maknem iz grada
<SilverSpace> tko zna kakvo ce biti vrijeme 
<Mmike> obruT, ma ovo je lokala vozjnica oko HNK maltene :)
<obruT> moglo bi poslijepodne i roknut nesto...
<SilverSpace> ja ne bi smio jos na bike i riskirati neku kisurinu
<SilverSpace> obruT: mislim na nedjeljno vrijeme
<obruT> da je kriticna masa neki petak nakon posla, jos bih se pridruzio
<SilverSpace> danas ne znam nocas je padala u dubravi
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja i mislim na nedjelju poslijepodne :)
<obruT> kao uvertira za potop u ponedjeljak
<SilverSpace> kaze najnovije da bude u nedjelju suncano citavi dan
<SilverSpace> do 31°
<jelly> keljici (prokulice) su super kad se ispravno skuhaju, ne budu ni gorki ni gnjecavi
<Mmike> isto k'o sto tikvice nisu gorke, jel, jelly? :)
<Mmike> jelly, nakon kaj instaliram debian (raid1), ovaj ce mi grub nasrati na /dev/sda, dal' je dovoljno da ga naserem na ruke i na /dev/sdb, ili moram jos nesto carobirati (kako bih mogao bootati sa oba diska) ?
<jelly> kontakt policajac zahtjev svoju pobjednicku uputama i za više informacija.
<ivoks> o jao jao
<ivoks> to sto sam procitao... sve po starom
<ivoks> demagogija
<ivoks> a kontradikcija koliko hoces
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si cito?
<jelly> Mmike: grub2 mi se lagano gadi, probaj nakon sto ga instaliras i na sdb bootati sa odspojenim sda pa vidi sto ce biti
<ivoks> ma ovaj plan 21
<Mmike> jelly, a budem, al;.... 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> plan 21?
<Mmike> A!
<ivoks> ma da, kukuriku.org
<jelly> extlinux mi je najnoviji prijatelj
<Mmike> ovo SDP-koalicijsko prekenjavanje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je to?
<jelly> boot loader
<Mmike> jeeeeel?
<Mmike> ma
<ivoks> u jednoj tocki prica o ukidanju sudova i racionalizaciji
<Mmike> jel' ga ima u skvizu?
<Mmike> ukidanje sudova?! :)
<ivoks> a u drugoj o uvodjenju novih sudova
<jelly> jednostavan, glup, instalira se svugdje
<ivoks> nova zaposljavanja u drzavnoj upravi
<ivoks> a smanjenje drzavne potrosnje
<jelly> Mmike: dunno, /msg judd versions extlinux
<Mmike> ivoks, to si downloadirao ili na webu citao?
<ivoks> citao na webu
<Mmike> bogme, ima
<ivoks> pa onda prica o stednji u drzavi i smanjenju davanja
<Mmike> e, sad cu i ja
<jelly> INFO 2011-09-15T15:12:00 supybot versions called by "Mmike!~msplival@cpe-188-129-106-98.dynamic.amis.hr".
<Mmike> pa cu se moc pravit pametan
<ivoks> a onda opet o novim socijalnim povlasticama
<Mmike> jelly,  :) :)
<jelly> spijun
<ivoks> naravno, populisticko rezanje povlastenih mirovina
<ivoks> i kad sve procitas, cini se da iz tih rezanja povlastenih mirovina misle financirati sve nove izdatke
<ivoks> koji mulci
<ivoks> povlastene mirovine su totalno nebitne, to je samo voklano jer su ljudi stoka
<jelly> ivoks: osim onih za saborske zastupnike? :-)
<ivoks> a posebno je fascinantno 'kreditiranje skolovanja'
<lulz87> jel mozda zna netko prodrijedlo vlaasnika msan-a ?
<ivoks> sto je samo po sebi super i podrzava
<jelly> ta sva rezanja i financiranja su floskule ako nema tocnih brojaka
<ivoks> ali to je super samo zato sto se tako tjera studente da se zaposle kako bi vratili kredit
<ivoks> medjutim, u njihovom planu, kredit ce vraca kada i ako se student zaposli
<ivoks> dakle, imas kontra efekt
<jelly> nes ti, odrezati 50M godisnje i od toga financirat nesto sto kosta 2G godisnje
<ivoks> potices nezaposljavanje :)
<ivoks> znaci, drzava ce potrositi 100.000kn na svakog studenta
<Mmike> a, pa to je dio syslinuxa
<ivoks> a kredit ce vracati samo oni koji se zaposle
<ivoks> oni koji odu van, jebiga :)
<ivoks> oni koji ostanu na burzi, jebiga
<ivoks> bolje je onda biti na burzi nego raditi :)
<Mmike> ma ljudi
<ivoks> totalno krivo
<Mmike> svijet ce propast
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> monetarni sustav odlazi kvragu
<Mmike> tako da, nije bitno!
<ivoks> ma nis ne ide kvragu
<Mmike> u kojem ti svijetu zivis? :)
<ivoks> imamo kinu koja ima hrpu novaca i koja ce propasti ako se EU i SAD ne oporave
<Mmike> novac je fiktivan
<Mmike> nepostojeci
<Mmike> novac = mjera duga
<jelly> jooj
<Mmike> sustav zasnovan na tome je los, jer omogucava stvaranje vrijednosti iz nicega :)
<Mmike> to se mora promijeniti
<Mmike> mislim, mora
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike je u lapdr modu :) 
<jelly> nije mjera duga nego 95% futures (to sto zoves dug) i 5% stvarne vrijednosti
<Mmike> hoce to kad flashas kontrolere cijelu noc :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, bas je mjera duga
<Mmike> sto je 'stvarna vrijednost'
<ivoks> joj, brijes
<ivoks> znam sto zelis reci, ali nije to bas tako
<jelly> nesto sto je netko actually napravio
<ivoks> nije problem u novcu
<Mmike> dobro, i kako to preslikavas na novac? 
<ivoks> problem je u krivoj raspodijeli novca
<ivoks> npr... imas hrpu novaca potrosenog na izgradnju zgrada u kojima nitko ne zivi
<Mmike> kak to mislis? siromasni ga imaju malo, bogati puno? :)
<ivoks> i sto je najgore... imas banku koja financira izgradnju tih zgrada, i onda opet banku koja daje kredit za kupovinu te zgrade
<ivoks> dakle, banka sama sebi oplodjuje novce
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> opet o novcima pricamo
<Mmike> i kreditima
<Mmike> i umjetno stvorenim pizdarijama
<Mmike> koje imaju 'vrijednost' a ne vrijednost
<Mmike> koja se opet mjeri u 'novcu'
<jelly> ivoks: i drzavu koja pomaze banci i gradjevinaru da zadrze viskou cijenu
<Mmike> novac = mjera duga, i nista vise
<ivoks> medjutim, kredit daje ljudima koji ga ne mogu otplacivati jer u zivotu ne stvaraju vrijednost u razini tog stana
<Mmike> ako ja imam 1000 kuna, to znaci da imam u rukama tudjeg duga u vrijednosti od tih nekih 1000 kuna.
<ivoks> jelly: upravo tako
<Mmike> pa to mogu razmijeniti za, neznam sir
<ivoks> i onda jedan drugoga vuku u propast
<Mmike> the system is fundamentaly flawed
<ivoks> nije, sustav je ok
<Mmike> vidim kak je ok :)
<ivoks> novac se koristi vec tisucljecima
<Mmike> pusti hrvatsku, pogledaj svijet
<jelly> sustav je ok samo su ljudi glupi/gramzivi, a? :-)
<Mmike> jelly,  :) :)
<jelly> po toj logici je i komunizam bio ok
<ivoks> nije bio ok
<ivoks> tj., ne uklapa se u ostatak svijeta
<ivoks> pretpostavka za komunizam je da si zatvorena drzava
<jelly> ivoks: uklapao bi se da ljudi nisu takvi kakvi jesu
<ivoks> samo tako moze opstati
<jelly> sustav koji ne uzima u obzir stanje populacije i vjerojatnosti kako ce se ponasati nije dobar sustav
<Mmike> komunizam je jedini koji ima smisla
<jelly> ma jok
<Mmike> samo, implementacija je sjebata :)
<ivoks> nema smisla
<Mmike> ima smisla
<ivoks> komunizam potice stagnaciju i zatvaranje
<Mmike> u komunizmu ne postoji koncept - zarade
<jelly> komunizam klinca ne valja, sot je i dokazano u praksi
<ivoks> ne budi u tebi, kao pojedincu, zelju za stvaranjem
<Mmike> i cim toga nemas imas zdravo drustvo
<Mmike> odakle takva glupost?
<Mmike> tj, pardon
<Mmike> nije glupost
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> zar je zarada jedino sto te tjera dalje?
<ivoks> pa zasto bi se trudio u komunizmu?
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ali je dobar dio toga.
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ako je novac sredstvo kojim se ostvarajue imovina, onda je
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> pa zarada je najlosija stvar koja se desila drustsvu
<jelly> zasto bi se trudio u Star Treku
<Mmike> pusti novac
<jelly> koji kao "nema" novac
<Mmike> novac je samo impresija duga, novac samo postoji jer je ljudima lakse papire nositi u djepu nego jaja i kruske i neznam sto
<ivoks> gle ga
<Mmike> jelly, vish, zgodno
<Mmike> Star Trek, tamo nema para
<Mmike> to je CISTI komunizam
<Mmike> to kako oni zive i rade
<ivoks> on je zabrijao da je novac dug i sad ne zeli niti razgovarati o tome da je mozda pogrijesio :)
<Mmike> onak, od pocetka do kraja
<Mmike> s primjesama hipijizima :)
<ivoks> zaboravljas jednu stvar sa star trekom
<jelly> Mmike: jok, samo u Federaciji nema para.  A Federacija trguje interno i sa ostalima kako?
<Mmike> ivoks, mogu razgovarati o tome, al' nisam pogrijesio. Imas super knjigu, zove se 'the ascent of money' od nekog poznatog skota gdje ti fino objasni to
<ivoks> Mmike: bilo bi super kada bi sva istina pisala u jednoj knjizi, onda bi svi sve znali
<ivoks> i to bi nas dovelo do jos jedne religije
<jelly> bas me zanima kako ce izgledati TNG u HD rezi
<Mmike> ivoks, bla-tra, procitaj, pogledaj, dakako da nije jedina knjiga u kojoj to pise, al' je u ovoj objasnjeno na normalan nacin
<Mmike> tko god se bavi novcem zna da je to samo fiktivna stvar, koja u stvarnosti - ne postoji
<Mmike> jelly, vele da supeer! jedino sto su price malo mlj za danasnje doba
<ivoks> pa zasto bi postojala?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si gori demagog od mene :)
<ivoks> to nije vrijednost koju konzumiras
<ivoks> samim time ne mora postojati
<ivoks> dovoljno je da se usvoje relacije
<ivoks> i te relacije su super funkcionirale dok se dolar, tada jedina bitna valuta, nije odljepila od direktne relacije
<ivoks> tj., od zlata
<ivoks> dug nije posljedica novca, vec kredita
<SilverSpace> error
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> ma ivoks
<Mmike> :) puno je banalnije od toga :)
<Mmike> zasto je dolar vezan bas uz zlato?
<Mmike> bio, danas vise nije? :)
<Mmike> zasto nije uz srebro, ili vodu, ili palme, ili kajtijaznam kaj? :)
<SilverSpace> ponestalo im konopa :)
<Mmike> :) Zasto su Spanjolci svojevremeno bili najbogatija nacija na svijetu? :)
<Mmike> I zasto su ubrzo slavno propali? :)
<Mmike> Zato jer nisu kuzili osnovu briju o novcu: novac vrijedi onoliko koliko ti je onaj kome ga dajes spreman platiti za njega :)
<SaKiKhnh> bez duga nema ni novaca
<SaKiKhnh> tj. bez kredita
<Mmike> kako je suprotno od 'confirm'
<Mmike> deny?
<SaKiKhnh> a
<SaKiKhnh> da
<Mmike> disconfirm!
<Mmike> kul! :0
<SaKiKhnh> evo sada sam i na twitteru
<SilverSpace> isti nick
<SaKiKhnh> da
<SaKiKhnh> SAKI_KNIN
<ivoks> ma nes ti meni vise spamat
<ivoks> http://www.grad.unizg.hr/forum/index.php
<ivoks> Molim moderatora/administratora-wannabe da se javi u komp. ucionicu
<SaKiKhnh> ma sestra mi je poslala ovu stranicu Linkedin
<SaKiKhnh> pa vidim tamo da možes postati peko twitera
<ivoks> ovo je fora captcha
<ivoks> http://custom.simplemachines.org/mods/index.php?mod=2932
<Mmike> ivoks, odustao sam od particioniranja md divajsa
<Mmike> u slucaju sranja brze se resynca sve
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> gluposti pricam opet :)
<ivoks> da, brze se syncaju pojedine particije
<ivoks> al u slucaju sranja ti je svejedno
<ivoks> ako rikne disk, ili ces cijeli, ili ces sve particije
<Mmike> jeps. To sto ce patricija po patricija ic, manje je bitno
<Mmike> nist, idem onda fino patricionirat disk van debiana, i dovest installer pred gotov cin
<Mmike> btw, parted ftw umjesto gruba
<Mmike> zna alignati patricije na velikim diskovima kako spada
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa particioniraj u debianu
<ivoks> tj., u installeru
<ivoks> ne kuzim... jesi odustao na kraju ili nisi
<SilverSpace> upravo pokrenuo win8 u qemu
<ivoks> The Microsoft Windows Engineering Team has announced that the Metro interface web browser in Windows 8 will not support plug-ins — Adobe Flash included
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem jer mi neda particionirat md device
<Mmike> tj, ne zelim jer mi neda
<ivoks> onda nisi odustao?
<Mmike> jok. particionirat cu u sysrescueCDu, i onda iinstalirat debilanka
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-QEMU.png
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-QEMU%20-%20Press%20Ctrl-Alt%20to%20exit%20mouse%20grab.png
<ivoks> a opet
<ivoks> ako ti samo jedna particija izleti
<ivoks> iz nekog cudnog razloga
<ivoks> brze se ta particija rebuilda nego cijeli disk :)
<SilverSpace> kako je to zalosno da mi jedino nero radi na ubuntu kako treba drugi kvare medije
<Mmike> ivoks, ti se desilo to kad?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e? ja jucer zaprzio 2 CDja i 2 DVDja s braserom
<Mmike> bez bedova
<Mmike> dugo sam i ja psovao brasero al' je ispalo da mi przilica falicna
<SilverSpace> hm zasto onda nero to napravi kako spada
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> ja nemam 11.04 na tom stroju, pa mozda je tamo brasero potrgan
<Mmike> tko ce znati
<jelly> SilverSpace: autori linux alata nemaju pristup dokumentaciji koja opisuje zackoljice svakog medija.  Autori Nera i schily imaju te podatke.
<Mmike> robertonz
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm ima logike
<jelly> a drugo sto su u kernelu neke stvari strgane pa ne rade sve naredbe kroz ATA PASSTHRU
<jelly> jedino sto je schily lud ko bik pa vise niko ne shipa njegov softver nego cdrkit fork
<Mmike> eaccelerator je gotov?
<Mmike> mislim, ne razvija se vise
<Mmike> vidim da linkovi na sajtu vise ne rade
<ivoks> Mmike: da mi ispadne disk iz raid polja iako je ok?
<ivoks> Mmike: da, i na hardverskom i na softverskom
<ivoks> cesce na hardverskom
<Mmike> ivoks, da disk, al' patricija samo
<Mmike> cim se smrzne stroj pa ga rebootas sansa je da ce ti disk biti van polja
<Mmike> al' mi se nikad nije desilo da ak na diskovima imam 5 mdadm arrayeva da se samo jedan sjebucne
<ivoks> disk/particija, sve je to block device
<Mmike> pa, velim, obicno je disk-related
<Mmike> nikad layer-above related
<Mmike> ivoks, ti trosis eaccell, di ga skines?
<ivoks> pa particija nije layer above
<ivoks> logicki, kernelu je paritcija i disk jedno te isto
<Mmike> ok, whatever. velim, nikad mi se nije desilo da mi se razleti /dev/md2 dok su mi /dev/md[013] ok
<ivoks> hah, gle, nema vise :)
<Mmike> kad se razleti, razleti se sve
<ivoks> meni je
<ivoks> http://sourceforge.net/projects/eaccelerator/files/eaccelerator/
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx! :0
<jelly> da se samo jedan sjebucne # to se desi kad je disk pri kraju i kad pocne imati uncorrectable bad sektore
<Mmike> o glupi glupi glupi fdisk
<Mmike> i ja koji ga koristim
<Mmike> parted je super samo stso ima idijotske brije
<Mmike> recimo, nije 'patricijska tablica' nego 'labela' :)
<ivoks> fdisk?
<ivoks> pa pobogu, on ni ne zna napraviti GPT
<jelly> ali te brije sa slajsovima i labelama su postojale prije nego je ekipa iz DOSa to prozvala particijskom tablicom
<Mmike> valjda, da
<Mmike> fdisk uzas
<Mmike> glupan, eto
<Mmike> ruzno mi samo sto u partedu nemogu rec, part1 50G, part2, 100G iza nje
<Mmike> i tako
<ivoks> http://xkcd.com/949/
<obruT> ivoks: sto je je
<obruT> cak i golub pismonosa sa zavezanim ovecim usb stickom ima bolji transfer rate :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> http://oss.oracle.com/projects/ocfs2/files/source/
<ivoks> djubrad
<ivoks> nema 1.6
<Mmike> KME
<Mmike> sad sam si napravio patricije u megabajtiam umjesto u gigabajtima
<Mmike> jebo ih parted
 * obruT voli fdisk
<ivoks> obruT ocito ne radi s velikim diskovima :)
<obruT> pa nemam doma nist vece od 2TB
<obruT> bas sam prije neki dan doma ustekao 2TB disk, particionirao i vec ga zapunio :)
<obruT> jebemti HD filmove
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> obruT, zato ja imam komp koji nemoze zvakati HD pa mi treba i puno manje mjesta :D
<Mmike> ma, veliki diskovi ok
<Mmike> al' puno patricija
<Mmike> ivoks, kak da partedu kazem: napravi particju 2 iza particije 1 veliku 100 GB
<Mmike> jel' mogu opce to ili moram rec: particija 2 pocinje TU i zavrsava TU
<Mmike> meni nije bed disk za HD nego mi pipa nece propustit to :)
<jelly> ivoks: http://jumbo.iskon.hr/ <g>
<ivoks> jelly: badava to kad onaj kome saljes ne prima tako veliko
<jelly> ivoks: zas ne bi primao veliki download sa weba
<ivoks> jelly: ako nije na jumbomailu
<hbogner> ivoks, ovo mu saljes samo url di je fajl
<ivoks> aha
<hbogner> kolko se sjecam toga
<hbogner> isto ko kaj jda dropboxu mozes poslati public link
<hbogner> *kaj na 
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> mislio sam da je to obican webmail
<jelly> osim sto tu ne moras imati akaunt da i uploadao
<ivoks> s limitom od 700MB
<jelly> jok nema to veze s mailom
<ivoks> da, skuzih
<jelly> osim sto je slonić u sandučiću
<Mmike> root@sysresccd /root % parted /dev/md0 print
<Mmike> Model: Unknown (unknown)
<Mmike> Disk /dev/md0: 199GB
<Mmike> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<Mmike> Partition Table: gpt
<Mmike> Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags
<Mmike>  1      1049kB  2097kB  1049kB               pri
<Mmike>  2      2097kB  30.0GB  30.0GB               pri
<Mmike>  3      30root@sysresccd /root % parted /dev/md0 print
<Mmike> Model: Unknown (unknown)
<Mmike> Disk /dev/md0: 199GB
<Mmike> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<Mmike> Partition Table: gpt
<Mmike> Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags
<Mmike>  1      1049kB  2097kB  1049kB               pri
<Mmike>  2      2097kB  30.0GB  30.0GB               pri
<Mmike>  3      30.0GB  80.0GB  50.0GB               pri
<Mmike>  4      80.0GB  180GB   100GB                pri
<Mmike>  5      180GB   199GB   19.0GB               pri
<Mmike> .0GB  80.0GB  50.0GB               pri
<Mmike>  4      80.0GB  180GB   100GB                pri
<Mmike>  5      180GB   199GB   19.0GB               pri
<Mmike> there! :)
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> sorry :/
 * Mmike se pokriva usima 
<jelly> 89.164.209.77   9      73AA4CAEC0 209-77.dsl.iskon.hr                SEXX WITHOUT PRROBLEMS
<jelly> Zamijenite probleme u seksu mmucanjem!
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ce ti tolko particija!
<Mmike> zato kaj je to sikjur!
<Mmike> noexec, ovo ono
<Mmike> kajjaznam, lik hoce tak :)
<jelly> ja bi to sve pod lvm
<jelly> dvije particije uvrh glave
<SilverSpace> svasta majka rodi
<jelly> (jedna za /boot)
<SilverSpace> ugasim program a on dalje svira
<jelly> zna da nisi mislio ozbiljno
<SilverSpace> kuzis ti to i killam ga a on svira dalje
<SilverSpace> hm tko zna skoji je on player pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> ne mogu skuziti koji je to proces
<hbogner> hmm, veceras/sutra mozda idem u makarsku/split 
<SilverSpace> kaze gsharkdown: no process found
<SilverSpace> a vidim ga u htop
<Mmike> jelly, al' nemres noexec na patricije metat onda, i tak
<Mmike> hbogner, kuuuuuuuul
<hbogner_> chaky, mozda ti svratimo i do dubrovnika na jedan dan u izlet
<jelly> Mmike: huh?
<jelly> Mmike: ne, onda ga stavljas na LVMove
<jelly> pardon, LVove
<Mmike> jelly, hm?
<jelly> brb, -> doma :-)
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si poceo putovati :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, draga vodi klince na maturalac, i izgleda da imaju jedno mjesto za mene padobranca, sad su u makarskoj tako da veceras/nocas krecem i ja za njima
<Mmike> jebemti kante
<Mmike> jeftnije je kupit PC neki novi, bar sve radi
<Mmike> tu je USB sporiji od CDroma
<SilverSpace> hbogner: aa 
<hbogner> do nedjelje uzivancija
<Mmike> O TO SAM JA MOGU! /usr patriciju napravit veliku 1 GB :)
<hbogner> sad doma i spakirat se za na put
<Mmike> LOL LOL
<hbogner> sutra me sam pokupe u splitu, u subotu se ide u dubrovnik, a nedjelju zadar pa nazad 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba i to netko znati :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: malo odmora ne skodi :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da sa 40 klinaca :D
<hbogner> ali pusti, izlet je izlet, guzica ce vidjet puta
<hbogner> nikad nisam bio u splitu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> o jebemti debian installer
<ivoks> kaj sad opet
<ivoks> kakav nesretan dogadjaj
<ivoks> ne stane svo pivo u frizider
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> krivo sam izparticionirao
<ivoks> a nis... popit cemo
<Mmike> i sad sam u installeru preparticionirao
<Mmike> i sad veli da nemre on to dalje
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> alt+f2
<ivoks> pa particioniraj sam
<ivoks> onda odes back
<ivoks> kazes mu da ti preskenira diskove i nastavis dalje sam
<SilverSpace> sad sam maznuo pola litre kefira i jos dva decilitra nekog sumskog voca 
<SilverSpace> moglo bi nocas svasta biti
<ivoks> sad ces maznut i skoljku
<Mmike> ivoks, nema parted na instalacijskom cdju
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> debian installer je modularan
<ivoks> moduli imaju nastavak .udeb
<ivoks> vidis, sad to i mene zanima
<ivoks> sad cemo vidjeti moze li se to
<ivoks> da, ima
<ivoks> parted-udeb	extra	debian-installer
<Mmike> hm?
<ivoks> znaci, kada se buta CD
<ivoks> onda mozes dodati argumente kernelu
<ivoks> dodas mu ovaj:
<ivoks> uh... ne sjecam se tocno kako ide
<ivoks> sve to trpam u preseed sad
<ivoks> mislim da je ovako
<ivoks> anna/parted
<ivoks> a, ovako!
<ivoks> anna/choose_modules=parted
<ivoks> kuzis?
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> da, sad cu bas probati
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> di dodam argumente?
<Mmike> ovaj mi pokaze onaj ekran
<Mmike> di biram sta hocu
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> i imas tipku za edit
<ivoks> ili nesto
<ivoks> lijepi popis svih modula za lucid: http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.lucid.main.debian-installer
<Mmike> tab stisnem :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> to pricas o ubuntu istall cdju ili debian install cdju?
<ivoks> isto je
<ivoks> lik koji to radi za debian, radi u canonicalu
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> i dalje nemam parted
<ivoks> onda si nesto fulao
<ivoks> anna/choose_modules=parted
<Mmike> nope, probao sam 2 puta
<Mmike> nemam parted
<Mmike> i to sam probao nakon sto se particionator digne
<Mmike> debian installer nezna formatirati particije koje su na /dev/md0p1
<Mmike> sad sam  u sysrescuecdu formatirao i installer radi ok
<Mmike> koji gubitak vremena, jebemti sve
<SilverSpace> nece mi otvoriti usb libusb couldn't open USB device /dev/bus/usb/002/003: Permission denied.
<SilverSpace> nakon chown radi ali nakon restarta opet ne radi
<SilverSpace> kak to sloziti da radi
<ivoks> pa sudo
<ivoks> popio sam litru piva
<ivoks> jesi pogledao tko je owner tog uredjaja
<ivoks> mozes gasiti pozar, a mozes ga i sprijeciti
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nece mi se grub stavit na /dev/sda
<Mmike> pa ubit ga
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> da sa sudo radi
<ivoks> pa sad pogledaj tko je owner tog uredjaja
<ivoks> mozda (vrlo vjerojatno) se samo trebas dodati u grupu
<Mmike> vrag mater debianovski
<Mmike> i meni koji bas moram patricionirat /dev/md0
<Mmike> a mogao sam bas imat /dev/md0 i /dev/md1, i onda /dev/md1 izparticionirat kak hocu a imat /boot na /dev/md0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koja borba
<hbogner> Mmike, tak ja imam, a kaj ti uopce pokusavas?
<ivoks> svi tak imaju
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> fuck ne radi
<Mmike> hbogner, instaliart debian :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja te ne kuzim
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel trebas pomoc?
<hbogner> to sam skuzio, al kaj pokusavas sa particijama?
<Mmike> pa htio sam na jednom md divajsu imati vise patricija
<hbogner> tj, htio si smao jedan md ?
<hbogner> gibam ja, doma spakirat se pa nocas na put
<hbogner> bbl
<ivoks> Plan 21 spominje informatiku - jednom
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim
<ivoks> racunalo - niti jednom
<ivoks> i to je to
<Mmike> dobro, kaj sam ja glup?
<Mmike> grub-install /dev/sda
<Mmike> veli, nema tog u biosu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> laku noc
<calmpitbull> dobro vecer
<calmpitbull> tko zna macro radit sa libreoffice
<calmpitbull> trebam stavit c reserverd words u macro
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-16
<Mmike> Dzelica!
<Mmike> eto sam instalirao win8
<ivoks> opet ova ludara urlice
<Mmike> win8 izgled k'o win7 samo sto ima winmobile ulogiravator
<ivoks> win8 jos nije izasao
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uhicen-mladi-irac-brazilska-policija-objavila-fotografije-njegove-utrobe-pune-vrecica-s-kokainom/572044.aspx
<ivoks> i u guzicu si je nagurao
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam downloadirao win8
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> google opako kupuje patente sad je i od IBM otkupio neke patente
<ivoks> Mmike: to jos nije konacna verzija
<ivoks> konacna nece izaci jos neko vrijeme
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
<Mmike> ivoks, who cares, imam win8 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> NASA-in teleskop otkrio je planet koji se okreće oko dva sunca, a tijelo nalikuje na planet Tatooineu, domovini Lukea Skywalkera iz Ratova zvijezda.
<ivoks> odustajem od cyanogenmoda za sad
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> Kontaktirano je američko zrakoplovstvo i NASA, no oni su samo potvrdili da se ne radi o ljudskoj letjelici, te da nije riječ o svemirskom otpadu ili ostacima satelita. 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nema shutdown u win8?
<Mmike> osim sto nema Programs
<Mmike> ili Applications
<Mmike> ili kako se to vec tamo zove
<igustin> nema ni "close window" tj. "close application" ;)
<igustin> inovativni su, to se ne moze poreci ;)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> moja prognoza operacijskih sutava je ovakva:
<ivoks> windows, osx, chrome i neke linux distribucije raskidaju s tipkovnicom i orijentiraju se na touchscreen
<ivoks> osx mi je tu najslabija karika... mozda odu u tom smjeru, mozda ne
<ivoks> ako odu, biti ce zadnji u igri
<ivoks> ako ne, windows ce propasti
<ivoks> potom biti linux i ostali unixoidi koji nece imati UI uopce
<ivoks> tj, imati ce CLI, nece imati GUI
<ivoks> i gro linux distribucija kojima touchscreen nece uopce biti prioritet
<ivoks> mobilni su telefoni pokazali da je touchscreen dovoljno dobar za masu ljudi, rekao bi cak i veliku vecinu
<jelly> ma to je zapravo ok, ako ljudi pasivno koriste medije i kuckaju poruke do 140-160 znakova, tipkovnica im ne treba
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> problem ostaju uredi
<jelly> za one koji pisu reporte ili mailove ili roman u dijelovima nema drugog izbora dok voice recog. ne bude na nivou star treka
<ivoks> za koje je, cini se, microsoft nasao pravo rjesenje
<ivoks> imas touchscreen UI po defaultu
<ivoks> ali opcionalno mozes koristiti i sucelje prilagodjeno za tipkovnicu i misa
<Mmike> igustin, da, k'o da su unity skopirali :)
<ivoks> nema veze s unityem
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> cak bi rekao da imaju skroz drugacije filozofije
<ivoks> unity je jos uvijek app-centric
<ivoks> dok je ovaj metro vise workspace-centric
<igustin> unity jos ima bugove, ali barem ima UX funkcionalnost za koju ti ne treba touch screen
<jelly> nemres excelice popunjavati sa touch screenom
<ivoks> naravno da ne mozes
<ivoks> zato metro UI nije nuzan
<ivoks> vidis, Mmike misli kako win8 izgleda isto kao i win7
<ivoks> jer mu se taj metro nije upalio
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti prtljas opet? :)
<Mmike> jesi vidio win8? :)
<ivoks> jesam
<Mmike> downloadiraj (legalno je), instaliraj, probaj, komentiraj
<Mmike> di si vidio? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: windows8 ima API za UI, pa se mogu staviti razna sucelja
<ivoks> Mmike: to koje ti vidis, ako tvrdis da je isto ko win7, je fallback
<Mmike> nije to fallback, ivokse
<ivoks> Mmike: postoji metro UI
<Mmike> nego tako izgleda
<Mmike> naravno da postoji metro UI
<Mmike> i onda kad kliknes na windows explorer
<Mmike> vise nemas metroUI
<Mmike> nego imas win7-like stuff
<ivoks> da, zato i imas dva explorera
<Mmike> aj skini pa probaj, plz :)
<ivoks> jedan je metro, koji ne podrzava niti flash
<jelly> al nisam metro
<ivoks> drugi je obicni
<Mmike> ja jesam ,imam grudi k'o pravi marc :)
<Mmike> sugavo je, stisnem start, i dobijem 'metro', al' nemrem nac nigdje popis aplikacija
<ivoks> ja razmisljam probati e16 opet :)
<Mmike> nit sam jos skuzio di se shutdown napravi, smijeh! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, e17 je in ovih dana
<ivoks> dok sam brijao na gentoo, samo sam i e16 koristio
<ivoks> e17 je presminkast
 * Mmike je trosio e16 na svom prvom linuxu
<jelly> nema shutdown, kliknes na gumb ili zatvoris poklopac!
<Mmike> Imao sam Duron na 800Mhz, imao sam nekih 128 MB rama, i to je tako fino radilo
<jelly> svako zna da je zatvaranje poklopca = suspend
<ivoks> 128MB?
<ivoks> mislim da je moj prvi linux bio na 4MB
<ivoks> moj prvi pc je imao ovaj proc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrix_Cx486DLC
<ivoks> ne, lazem, nisam na ovome imao linux
<Mmike> 128MB, da,da, fina kistra
<Mmike> poceo sam raditi u nekoj firmi di su trazili PHP programera
<Mmike> pa sam se prijavio iako pojma nisam imao sto je tocno PHP :)
<Mmike> i dobio posao
<Mmike> doma sam imao P233MX sa 16 ili 32MB rama i win2k
<Mmike> koji su se telili gore :)
<Mmike> a ovdje sam instalirao debian, tj, ico mi je instalirao to
<Mmike> sjecam se i tebe na ircu kako si pricao da je linux buducnost a da windowsi propadaju, pa sam ti se smijao :)
<ivoks> i propast ce, ako ne za mog zivota, onda za zivota mojih unuka! :D
<ivoks> eto, i sad si linuksas
<jelly> ma php programer
<ivoks> e17 jos nije izasao :D
<ivoks> ok, ajmo vidjeti
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install e17
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> radi
<Mmike> ivoks, yeps, davno me unix odusevio, jos kad su mi jelly i ekipa setfaclali pine da ne mogu newse iz njega citati :) 
<Mmike> jer nisam htio koristiti - tin
<Mmike> i linux mi je super bio, al' za korisnika debila to je bilo neupotrebljivo onda
<Mmike> win2k su bili taman super
<Mmike> jelly, ae :) naucio sam php u jedno poslijepodne :) doduse, radio sam u aspu dosta prije, pa fakat nije bilo tesko
<Mmike> jel' mogu imati, u zonefileu, referencu prije Arecorda?
<Mmike> recimo imam prvo: MX mail
<Mmike> a onda imam mail A 1.2.3.4
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> za bind pricam, dakako
<ivoks> pa ovaj e17 ni nije tako los
<Mmike> to onda tittydns serve oko toga?
<Mmike> ivoks, nit je e16 bio los! stovise! e17 je trebao biti jos nabrijaniji iako sad citam da svi vicu da je to lightweight
<ivoks> pa digne se u roku keks
<ivoks> bas idem vidjeti ponovno
<ivoks> prvo pokretanje zahtijeva postavljanje
<ivoks> pa ono...
<ivoks> ok je
<ivoks> zahtijeva puno customizacije
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> gle, ima ga i u 10.10
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> pa probaj
<SilverSpace> joj poludit cu sa ljudima
<SilverSpace> zaborave passworde pa zovu mene i kao koji je njihov pass
<ivoks> dosta je konfuzno
<ivoks> teme su lose
<ivoks> boje su preblijede
<ivoks> crna uopce ne postoji
<ivoks> i alt+tab pomice misa na sredinu fokusiranog prozora
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> pregej
<ivoks> kak ce mene ovaj hroug cut
<ivoks> spamaju me, a nigdje informacije kako se maknuti s liste
<Mmike> kak napravim zone transfer request s digom
<Mmike> tj, neznam jel' to zone transfer, al' zelim sve recorde
<Mmike> nesto poput ovoga: http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=init.hr
<Mmike> http://www.securitytube.net/video/2 <- LOL
<ivoks> kaj ti petljas po mojoj domeni?
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> ant
<ivoks> kaj je smijesno? indijac?
<Mmike> ante
<Mmike> axfr dozvoljavas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ok, al' kak da dodjem do zone ako je axfr zabranjen?
<ivoks> i kaj onda
<ivoks> neka si prenese onaj tko zeli
<ivoks> ionako je to javni DNS
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' znas, mozda?
<Mmike> ma ok, jebo init, taj mali usluzni obrt :)
<Mmike> ~$ dig google.com @ns1.google.com axfr
<Mmike> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.1-P2 <<>> google.com @ns1.google.com axfr
<Mmike> ;; global options: +cmd
<Mmike> ; Transfer failed.
<ivoks> Mmike: In 2008 a court in North Dakota, USA, ruled that performing a zone transfer as an unauthorized outsider to obtain information that was not publicly accessible constitutes a violation of North Dakota law.
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, kako onaj netrowk-tools.com napravi axfr?
<ivoks>   * SECURITY UPDATE: Blacklist "DigiNotar Root CA" due to fraudulent 
<ivoks>     certificate issuance
<Mmike> ok, naso sam
<Mmike> otvoris command prompt i napises: shutdown /s
<Mmike> strasno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to vec neko vrijeme
<Mmike> ja sam pred par dana dobio update
<ivoks> je, vec 2 tjedna
<Mmike> zakaj debian installer nezna za gpt tablice?
<ivoks> zna
<SilverSpace> medvescak graz99 veceras
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj me pita onda dal' hocu primary ili extended patriciju svaki put?
<ivoks> zato sto nemas disk veci od 2tb
<Mmike> i mogu plakat onda?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ako installer vidi da imas disk veci od 2tb, napraviti ce gpt
<Mmike> ok, a ako nemam disk veci od 2tb i zelim gpt, sto mogu napraviti?
<ivoks> napraviti ce i gpt ako ga koristis na EFI-kompatibilnoj arhitekturi
<ivoks> zasto bi to htio? :)
<Mmike> zato sto zelim imati 5-6 patricija i ne zelim se gnjaviti s primary/extended/logical pizdarijama
<SilverSpace> evo opet NLO http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/panika-u-sad-u-nebo-velikom-brzinom-proparala-misteriozna-svjetlost.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a kakva je to gnjavaza? :D
<ivoks> brijem da je tebi dosadno u zivotu :)
<ivoks> sad ces potrosit pol dana da postavis GPT
<ivoks> i onda kad zavrsis instalaciju, skuzit ces da ti BIOS nema pojma kaj da napravi s tim :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> to je i razlog zasto mi se jucer nije htio bootati stroj
<Mmike> pretpostavljam
<Mmike> jer sam napravio msdos patricije, dve, na svakom disku
<Mmike> malu za swap, i veliku na koju sam mdraid0 stavio
<Mmike> i onda sam nju particionirao
<Mmike> i unutra stavio debian
<Mmike> a grub se nije htio instalirati jer nije imao di
<Mmike> pretpostavljam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto si ti kompliciras zivot :)
<ivoks> raid0 si napravio?
<ivoks> sa raida0 se linux nece butati
<Mmike> ma ne, mirror, naravno
<ivoks> tj., grub2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da se mene pita ja bih sve na jednu patriciju stavio, al' ne, mora se imati noexec i kajtijaznamkajsve ne :)
<ivoks> pa onda koristi ono sto sustav podrzava i preporuca
<ivoks> ako ti se ne svidja, koristi drugi sustav
<ivoks> ako bas zelis taj i to sto ti hoces, imas source, napisi patch :)
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> panglu
<SilverSpace> mislim da su ljudi skloni da sami sebi zakompliciraju zivot
<ivoks> www.dorscluc.org ne radi
<ivoks> :/
<igustin> da, znamo, hw problem sa serverom, radi se na tome
<igustin> to je vec ~10 dana, ako ne i vise
<igustin> treba ti nesto posebno?
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> ma ne, slucajno sam primijetio
<SilverSpace> Steve Ballmer priznaje kako su prodaje WP7 smartphonea tijekom prve godine bile manje od očekivanih
<ivoks> pa kad ih nema
<ivoks> pa ovo nemozes vjerovat
<ivoks> JUTARNJI je analizirao najvažnije točke 'kukuriku' programa: Najteže će stvoriti nova radna mjesta!
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> zamisli sto bi tek zakljucili da nisu analizirali
<SilverSpace> kukuriku ekipa je malo jaca
<Mmike> sam ti nama nemoj opet za HDZ glasati i sve ce ok biti :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja vec nisam 15godina iso na glasanje :)
<ivoks> tak svejedno za koga
<ivoks> na zalost, tak svejedno
<ivoks> svi su nesposobni
<ivoks> svi misle da Vlada sluzi za vladanje, nitko ne shvaca da sluzi za upravljanje
<ivoks> zato Vladi treba promijeniti ime u Upravu
<ivoks> ta mala promjena bi dijelovala na psihu ljudi koji tamo rade
<ivoks> jer bi konacno skuzili da ne vladaju, da nisu nekakvi kraljevi, da to nije njihova zemlja
<ivoks> vec da su izabrani da upravljaju tom zemljom
<Mmike> ivoks, good one
<Mmike> vladaju kraljevi i ti kurci
<ivoks> nitko ni ne zove svoju vladu Vladom
<ivoks> svi ju zovu upravom
<ivoks> Goverment nije vlada
<Mmike> Government, kaj to nije vlada?
<ivoks> to je uprava
<ivoks> to gover nije to to rule
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> rulerdom :)
<Mmike> " his injury governed his decision to avoid sports"
<Mmike> tu 'to govern' znaci 'odrediti'
<ivoks> da, mi bi rekli odrediti
<ivoks> ali to nema to znacenje
<ivoks> nemamo mi iste izraze kao i englezi i ne koristimo iste glagole
<ivoks> Government refers to the legislators, administrators, and arbitrators in the administrative bureaucracy who control a state at a given time, and to the system of government by which they are organized.[1][2] Government is the means by which state policy is enforced, as well as the mechanism for determining the policy of the state.
<ivoks> Vlada vlada. Ona ne kontrolira, vec vlada
<ivoks> kako nijemci zovu svoju vladu?
<ivoks> bundesregierung
<ivoks> savezna uprava!
<Mmike> regierung je u biti 'kraljevanje'
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nije, zaboravi :)
<Mmike> vlada  = regierung, jeps
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> vlasti treba doci do mozga da oni upravljaju, vode
<ivoks> oni ne vladaju, nije to njihovo da oni time vladaju
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> bas si razmisljam sad
<Mmike> vladanje = ponasanje
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> nemrem rijecnik nac sad da vidim
<Mmike> imam neki staroslavensko korijenski di vidis kak je rijec isla
<Mmike> al' da, mozda promjena termina dobro dodje
<Mmike> jer vladar je vlasnik necega koji onda upravlja time kako on zeli = vlada time
<Mmike> brijem da to ide i za 'vladanje vjestinom'
<Mmike> tipa, on je vlasnik vjestine macevanja i onda s njim upravlja kako zeli = vlada macevalastsvom
<ivoks> kazem ti
<ivoks> ta sitna mala promjena bi imala vise ucinka nego neke antikorupcijske mjere
<ivoks> ljudi bi se drugacije ponasali
<ivoks> drugaciji kadar bi se natjecao za vlast/upravu
<ivoks> biraci bi gledali drugaciji kadar
<ivoks> jer jedno je vladar, drugo je upravitelj
<Mmike> jeps, jeps, ima smisla
<Mmike> If you use GPT you must create on all disks where your /boot is, a
<Mmike> `Reserved BIOS boot area', then shown as biosgrub.
<Mmike> crko mi ventilator na laptopu
<Mmike> tj, zuji za poludit :/
<igustin> koji lap?
<Mmike> R52, thinkpad
<igustin> yey
<igustin> same here :)
<igustin> mozda nije isti MT, ali serija je
<igustin> mijenjao sam ja vec svoj cooler
<Mmike> di ga nadjes kad ga mijenjas?
<Mmike> frend je na malo novijem thinkpadu (2 godine star) (ovaj moj je preko 4 star) u zelcos isao, i 5 tjedana vec ceka
<igustin> moj ima ~5 godina
<igustin> trefilo se da sam ga cekao relativno malo, mozda tjedan dana
<Mmike> kazu u zelcosu da novi vent kosta cca 500 kuna
<igustin> sad sam dao isti od jednog korisnika, doslo za ~10 dana, upravo je na zamjeni
<igustin> cijene malo variraju, ne znam tocno zasto, od 350-550 kn
<ivoks> super su mi ovi studenti
<ivoks> saljiva ekipa
<ivoks> rade loopove po mrezi
<jelly> bolje loopove nego lopove
<ivoks> joj, sta ljudima sve uspiju prodati
<ivoks> uspiju im prodati da je bolje da im odrzavaju kolocirani server na nekoj lokaciji, nego kod njih lokalno
<ivoks> iako oni lokalno imaju gigabitni carnetov link
<ivoks> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/09/go-ubuntu-unity-launcher-theme-for.html
<igustin> ivoks: pa, nije crno/bijelo, mozda i ima smisla
<ivoks> sto?
<ivoks> sto ima smisla?
<Mmike> kako da u virtualboxu odem u drugu konzolu virtualnu?
<ivoks> igustin: kolokacija? imaju svoj DC, imaju gigabitni link (besplatno), imaju svoj hardver, bolju opremljenost strujom nego bilo koji DC... kako ima smisla kolocirati ista?
<igustin> Mmike: hostkey + Fn, tj. RightCtrl + Fn
<Mmike> :*
<igustin> ivoks: ne znam detalje, ali moguce ovi drugi imaju bolju klimu, UPS, agregat, pristup 24/7, centralni backup, tape server, stojaznam...
<ivoks> ma to ovi sve imaju :)
<igustin> onda mozda imaju vec zakupljene kolocirane servere koje zele iskoristiti? :D
<igustin> to ja cuo od nekih
<igustin> pa ga poslao u mp3 ;)
<Mmike> hm
<igustin> omg, ova w8 fanboy ekipa stvarno zivi na nekom drugom planetu
<igustin> svrsavaju na w8 na tabletu s wireless tipkovnicom etc
<igustin> na toj planeti ocito nisu objavili informaciju o npr. Asus Transformeru
<ivoks> pa nek se vesele, kaj
<igustin> pa da, ali ocekivao bih od tih (starijih, iskusniji, informiranih, objektivnih...?) ljudi da su informirani, da ovo nije nesto novo
<igustin> k'o da ne citaju i gledaju nista izvan microsoft.com domene ;)
<ivoks> pa smiju se i oni veseliti :)
<ivoks> neki se vesele planu 21
<ivoks> neki windowsima 8 :D
<ivoks> a neki placu nad jednim i drugim 
<igustin> a neki na unit... ops, krivi kanal :D
<ivoks> pa da
<igustin> lol, Ballmer razocaran prodajom WP7 smartphonea ;) no shit?
<ivoks> al imaju hrpu novaca da to poprave
<ivoks> iako ce im biti tesko kraj google saveza i applea
<igustin> odnosno - imaju hrpu novaca da jos dugo mogu trpiti gubitke, i s WP7 i s Nokiom ;)
<jelly> SSD SATA II 120 GB Vertex Plus, 2,5", Gotovina: 1.009,09 kn
<igustin> ja bi PATA SSD od 256GB... ;)
<jelly> PATA su skuplji
<igustin> a znam :(
<jelly> ne stane ti kontroler unutra?
<ivoks> vis kak je cijena pala
<igustin> u lap? :S
<ivoks> moj je kostao 3.333,33
<igustin> koji?
<ivoks> mushkin 120g
<jelly> no dobro, zackoljica je da je ovo sa friskim a jeftinim Indilinx kontrolerom i friskim jeftinim flash chipovima
<jelly> http://www.techpowerup.com/146286/OCZ-Announces-New-Indilinx-Arowana-Flash-Translation-Layer-for-SSD-Suppliers.html
<ivoks> Arowana will be made available immediately in new firmware updates to current Indilinx SSD controller customers as an upgrade package, and will be deployed in future Indilinx products.
<ivoks> pa mozda ja mogu svoj updejtat
<jelly> ak je na tom Indilinx Barefootu, mozda
<ivoks> nemam pojma na cemu je
<jelly> al to ti nece magicno vratiti 2kkn 
<ivoks> haha ni ne racuna na to
<ivoks> disk sam kupio prije dvije godine
<ivoks> serial: IDLX-YATOP-000000010
<ivoks> ovaj idlx cudno vuce na indilinx
<jelly> ae
<jelly> a YATOP na Yetija odn. Barefoot ;-)
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/storage/mushkin_callisto_120gb_ssd_review/1
<jelly> to nije Indilinx, to je prethodna generacija Sandforcea
<ivoks> nemam ja ni taj
<ivoks> moj je u nekom bijelom kucistu
<ivoks> ovako dodje zapakiran:
<ivoks> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/mushkin-ssd-case-300x207.jpg
<jelly> pfft
<ivoks> mushkin europe!
<ivoks> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/wp-content/uploads/mushkin-ssd-case-300x207.jpg
<jelly> a moj OCZ u nekakvoj koverti velicine plasticog DVD kucista
<ivoks> Samsung S3C29RBB 
<ivoks> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Mushkin-SSD-Europe,7282.html
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> kad trazim mushkin europe, na prvoj stranici dobijem link na http://blog.init.hr/?p=151
<ivoks> a jesam mulac :D
<jelly> pffft haha
<jelly> http://cdn.windows7themes.net/pics/ocz-vertex-2-unboxing-1.jpg 
<jelly> otvorim to, gledam naljepnicu i mislim si jeblo vas gejmersko trziste
<jelly> ivoks: dead blog is dead?
<jelly> točno godina dana prošla
<ivoks> dead blog?
<ivoks> ah, moj blog? :)
<ivoks> ma ne da se to meni
<ivoks> e da... nemam ja mushkin europe, vec mushkin europe 2
<Mmike> cemu sluzi /etc/timezone?
<Mmike> naime klijent hoce da mu promijenim timezonu na serveru
<Mmike> i kaze da to napravim ovako: ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST /etc/localtime 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovako:
<Mmike> znam
<ivoks> sudo  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a ne tzselect?
<Mmike> uglavonm, nasao sam
<Mmike> prije sargea je /etc/timezone bio link
<Mmike> pa zato valjda ovaj oce tako, da pokaze da i on zna linux :)
<ivoks> tzselect je da ti izbaci sto moras exportat
<ivoks> da, to je tako nekad bilo
<Mmike> ivoks, a, ima nacina da to sve iz cmdlinea napravim?
<jelly> a sad se kopira umjest symlinka zato da a) teze saznas koji je timezone default, b) da ne bude ovisan o /usr
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je cmdline
<ivoks> jelly: netocno, sad je obican file u kojem pise zona
<Mmike> jelly,  :) :)
<ivoks> jelly: nije binarni, kao nekad
<Mmike> ivoks, je
<Mmike> /etc/localtime, jelte
<ivoks> Rados block device (RBD).  The RBD driver provides a shared network block device via a Linux kernel block device driver (2.6.37+) or a Qemu/KVM storage driver based on librados.  In contrast to alternatives like iSCSI or AoE, RBD images are striped and replicated across the Ceph object storage cluster, providing reliable, scalable, and thinly provisioned access to block storage.  RBD supports read-only snapshots with rollback.
<ivoks> sto je?
<ivoks> aha, localtime je binarni
<ivoks> ali /etc/timezone je txt
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> dpkg-reconfigure pokrene onu ncurses klikalicu
<Mmike> jel' omgu nekako u cmdlineu reci --new-time-zone=EST
<ivoks> pitas jel mozes to skriptirati?
<jelly> Mmike: no pa to je debconf.  Popuni bazu, promijeni frontend na non-interactive, voila
<Mmike> jelly, moram to na 12 servera napraviti :/
<ivoks> moze i preseedat
<ivoks> i samo -pcritical
<jelly> Mmike: da, i?
<Mmike> pa neznam kako :)
<jelly> debconf-set-selections, man 7 debconf-devel
<jelly> sorry
<jelly> man 7 debconf
<jelly> man 7 debconf-devel mi je u mehanickoj memoriji :-|
<ivoks> echo "tzdata tzdata/Areas select Asia" | sudo debconf-set-selections 
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> hm... ne
<ivoks> nemam pojma :)
<jelly> ne znam ni ja napamet al nesto u tom stilu
<ivoks> debconf-get-selections baca hrpu tzdata
<ivoks> ne vidim koji bi se izdvojio kao pravi
<jelly> i na kraju DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive DEBIAN_PRIORITY=critical dpkg-reconfigure ...
<ivoks> ma ovo je dovoljno:
<ivoks> echo "EST" > /etc/timezone
<ivoks> DEBIAN_FRONTEND="noninteractive" dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jelly> a jel
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> echo "America/New_York" > /etc/timezone ; dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive tzdata
<jelly> ha, fakat
<jelly>  Read /etc/timezone
<jelly> if [ -e /etc/timezone ]; then
<Mmike> tak sam napravio
<Mmike> to je ok, brijem
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> aha, mogo sam i EST?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> blah, EST je njujork, valjda
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> kad sumnjas, provjeri izvorni kod... /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.config
<jelly> i onda ga on obrise i generira
<jelly> simpaticno
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> gut :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, to si morao na puno servera napraviti?
<Mmike> ivoks, 12
<ivoks> sto si koristio za to?
<Mmike> gut je da sam skuzio zakaj nemrem particionirat diskove kak sam mislio
<Mmike> ivoks, remotelogin
<Mmike> ivoks, inhouse kufer
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/orchestra
<ivoks> to stize u 11.10
<ivoks> to i juju :)
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> juju.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> debiani, tek sad lagano se prebacuje na 6
<Mmike> ima ih preko 3500
<Mmike> nema sansi da nekome kazem 'cuj, a sad cemo...' :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> 3500 servera?
<igustin> :O
<jelly> pfft, mi imamo mozda 150 pa nikak da se upgradea
<jelly> pola je na etchu
<ivoks> ma sumnjam da imaju 3500 servera
<jelly> ma lako je 3500 servera ak su svi isti
<jelly> ili ak imas 5 razlicitih tipova
<Mmike> mysql> select count(*) from AssetServer where ts_decommission = 0;
<Mmike> +----------+
<Mmike> | count(*) |
<Mmike> +----------+
<Mmike> |     2029 | 
<Mmike> +----------+
<Mmike> 1 row in set (0.00 sec)
<Mmike> i jos oko 1500 u 'drugoj' firmi
<Mmike> ima ih, gomiletina
<jelly> i svi su u mysqlu *horror*
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> jel ti radis za njih ili oni tebi outsourcaju odrzavanje?
<Mmike> nije li svejedno? :)
<jelly> ivoks: jel razlika bitna
<Mmike> ja sam jedan od onih koji odrzavaju tu gomiletinu 
<ivoks> jelly: pa ono... firma koja ima 3500 servera, a outsourca odrzavanje...
<Mmike> pa kaj znaci 'outsorcanje'
<jelly> ivoks: IT je stvoren za outsorsanja
<Mmike> tebi je outsorcanje cim netko nije zaposlen kod tebe :)
<ivoks> ok, krivo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> jel imaju ljude u DC-u
<Mmike> naravno
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> we call them 'tamagochy'
<Mmike> al' oni samo sarafe, kabliraju i to
<ivoks> pa jasno
<jelly> mijenjaju skatulje i diskove
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> imaju 2 lika u amsterdamu
<Mmike> brijem da su ti napuseni 24/7
<ivoks> u kojem DC-u?
<ivoks> ma.. znas kaj, idem vozit bic :)
<igustin> ...cim udisu amsterdamski zrak ;)
<SilverSpace> vruce mi je
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam kak se zove
<Mmike> ivoks, ima ih 3. Chi/NY/Ams
<ivoks> i sve gej sitevi? :)
<Mmike> pa, ne :)
<Mmike> bas sve :)
<SilverSpace> jebeno http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JOl4vwhwkW8#!
<SilverSpace> http://www.hardware.hr/hardware/zotac-zbox-nano/4345
<ivoks> ja ne razumijem neke ljude
<ivoks> neki lik komentira kako se caciu desila nesreca u madjarskoj
<ivoks> i ja prokomentiram kako to nije bas samo nesreca, vec ubojstvo zbog nemara (prevelika brzina na cesti s losim vremenskim uvjetima)
<ivoks> i onda dodje neki treci i pocne drviti 'a da pocnemo o kradeseovcima i bla bla bla'
<ivoks> pa dobro, zar neki ljudi nis ne vide kroz te politicke naocale, zar ne mogu nista sagledati objektivno
<jelly-home> ukratko: ne.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a di nam je senko?
<jelly-home> neki ljudi ne parsaju strukturu recenice ili nedovrag teksta, vec matchaju samo kljucne rijeci
<ivoks> da...
<jelly-home> %parser = { 'cacic' => 'stranke' }
<ivoks> netko bi googlu trbao reci da ono sto oni misle da je otok kornat je u stvari otok murter
<ivoks> trazim neki 'report bugs' link, ali nis
<ivoks> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/maps/thread?tid=40b76399f116cfd8&hl=en
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> na tele atlasu te oznake uopce nema
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> http://mapinsight.teleatlas.com/mapfeedback/whatnow/indexEN.html
<ivoks> prica pocne kako osoba prijavi gresku/novost na karti
<ivoks> i zavrsava kako ta ista osoba kupuje update koji je prijavila
<ivoks> :D :D
<SilverSpace> nesto mi se shebalo u oneiric kad ga hocu ugasiti on ode samo na login prozor
<SilverSpace> tako i kod reboota
<SilverSpace> i pojavile sedvije baterije http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-09-16%2020%3A09%3A06.png
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<SilverSpace> 1:2
<jelly-home> 0.5
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel ima prijenos?
<ivoks> naravno da ne
<ivoks> pa moraju graz dobiti pobogu
<ivoks> http://www.erstebankliga.at/en/news/detail/2011/09/16/disciplinary_commissions_verdict:_rodi_short_
<ivoks> kina je drugi po bodovima
<jelly-home> stari dobri kina
<SilverSpace> ivoks: na sportclub
<ivoks> da, nemam ja to tu
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> mogao sam otici u birc
<ivoks> al ne, veceras moram po curu ici
<ivoks> 19,26 na 200m
<ivoks> 7 stotinki sporije od bolta
<ivoks> lik isto iz jamajke
<SilverSpace> 1:2
<SilverSpace> druga zavrsila
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj nas GPS?
<ivoks> mireo mirneo
<ivoks> wth...
<ivoks> nemogu instalirati
<SilverSpace> za android
<ivoks> cek... mozda nema za US
<ivoks> jer meni je market u US-u :)
<SilverSpace> Mireo  DON'T PANIC 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> kada se fejka da si u US, nema ga
<SilverSpace> neznam nema ga ni kod mene
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pa jucer ga je bilo
<ivoks> kvragu
<SilverSpace> na web marketu ima 
<SilverSpace> na telefonu ga ne mogu nac wtf
<SilverSpace> puno golova u ebelu veceras
<ivoks> http://s3.amazonaws.com/mireo/dontpanic/apk/global/2011-09-05/Dontpanic-Android-4.4.2.release.apk
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga ne mogu stavit na legend
<ivoks> pervan :)
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> onaj juznoafrikanac bez nogu je osvojio 3. mjesto na 400m
<ivoks> idem... vidimo se 
<SilverSpace> 60 kn karta za hr
<jelly-home> drugi top comment na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E
<jelly-home> (Midnight Oil - Beds are Burning)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-17
<ivoks> opet netki drek s carnet-GF linkom
<ivoks> Sep 17 09:38:29 firewall kernel: [1344500.527943] r8169: eth1: link up
<ivoks> carnetov switch rikava
<calmpitbull> ima neki shop koji mijenja ekrane na netbookvima
<calmpitbull> u zg
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj tu je to riknulo 
<SilverSpace> ti*
<SilverSpace> zel-cos nazovi
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> losi su
<Mmike> traju stsoljecima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebi ga kad nemas bolje
<SilverSpace> muka je sa tim servisima 
<Mmike> eto, slozio sam konacno
<dodobas> imas datacenter u podrumu i solarne ploce na krovu ? :)
<Mmike> / je na /dev/md0p1 koji je napravljen od /dev/sda1 i /dev/sdb1. /home, /var i /usr su na /dev/md1p123, a /dev/md1 je napravljen od /dev/sda2 i /dev/sdb2. I na /dev/sda3 i /dev/sdb3 je swap.
<Mmike> Sve su msdos patricije
<Mmike> kad napravim gpt, grub se nece instalirati
<Mmike> cak i ako je gpt samo patricija unutar mdadma, s koje se opce ne boota
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da i oneirc ima prastari midnight commander upakiran :/
<dodobas> Mmike: archlinux... kazem ti ja :)
<dodobas> GNU Midnight Commander 4.7.5.4
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> super je :)
<Mmike> ops, ti imas i noviji
<Mmike> sysrescuecd ima 4.7.4
<Mmike> jebem ti prastare diskove koji mogu max 30mb/sec citati
<dodobas> Mmike: jes bar probao Archlinux
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> ubuntu mi fakat ok radi
<Mmike> ne smeta mi previse sto je windowsiziran
<dodobas> ma sve to ok... ali probaj
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> budem! :)
<dodobas> neka ekipa je forkala gnomu2 :)
<dodobas> nije sad to neki super pozet, ali eto...
<Mmike> mozda cak veceas, imam posla nekog pa cu biti za kompom veci dio noci, nadgledati :)
<dodobas> virtualbox jedan ovo ono...
<Mmike> jeps, jeps
<Mmike> upravo to :)
<Mmike> super je taj virtualbox
<Mmike> iako ima bedova
<Mmike> al' super je
<dodobas> hebo im struju na faksu
<dodobas> pa svaki tjedan na par sati
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> struji struja
<dodobas> i pazi ovo... kao poslali su obavijest u petak...
<dodobas> samo te obaviejsti nigdje nema...
<dodobas> kod nekoga čući u inboxu, ceka da bude forwardana
<SilverSpace> mozda nisi ti bitan :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: hello, o cemu ti pricas :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: o struji :)
<ivoks> dodobas: a ipak je struja?
<dodobas> ivoks: da dva puta danas
<dodobas> navodno je bio dopis o tome, kod portira sam vidio neki dokument izdaleka sa zigom arhitekture..
<dodobas> kao nesto rade na 4tom katu
<dodobas> i da su iskljucivali struju samo u sjeverozapadnom krilu zgrade, ali eto K
<dodobas> lakse je sve, nego da moraju misliti koji prekidac
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: si tu?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: eome
<SilverSpace> oneiric ne mogu ni iz terminala ugasiti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to k'o win8 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ma htjedoh te pitati kolilo ti se dugo boota oneiric
<SilverSpace> kad ga hocu ugasit vrati me u login prozor
<SilverSpace> a iz terminala se na kraju zamrzne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisam mjerio ali mi se cini da se duze boota od natty
<ivoks> meni se u zadnjih par dana prilicno usprio
<ivoks> ono, duze od 20 sekundi se buta
<SilverSpace> nakon ovog zadnjeg updejta
<ivoks> prije jedno tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> he meni nakon ovog masovnog prije par dana 
<SilverSpace> pojavile se i dvije baterije 
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-09-16%2020%3A09%3A06.png
<ivoks> ma dobro, to ce se ispolirati
<ivoks> ja nemam taj problem
<SilverSpace> kaj radi naredba dpkg-reconfigure
<SilverSpace> dali paket koji rekonfiguriras vrati na pocetne postavke
<ivoks> vrati na postavke iz debconfa
<ivoks> ako ih ima
<ivoks> ili te pita pitanja
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je dpkg-reconfigure pomoglo 
<SilverSpace> mogu ugasit i restartat
<SilverSpace> ne vraca me u login prozor
<ivoks> sto si rekonfigurirao?
<Doktor-X> hi
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> nekad davno sam ja imao nick df_x
<ivoks> dr_x
<Doktor-X> :)
<Doktor-X> nego dali netko zna kako sa složim akceleraciju h264 videa
<Doktor-X> procesor mi nema snage da g adekodira mada je 4 jezgre na 2.4 ghz
<ivoks> nisam hardver expert, ali ako ti graficka nema dekoder za h264, ne mozes nista
<Doktor-X> hd 3870
<ivoks> a dekodiranje ti ionako radi jedna jezgra, imho
<Doktor-X> ma win 7 radi pre problema
<Doktor-X> nemam pojma ali znam da mi i obični divx zastajkuje
<Doktor-X> nešto vlc s**e
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7SfRgg9botI#!
<Mmike> Doktor-X, nebi smjelo
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<Mmike> ja imam nvidiu 8800, koja je puno slabija od tog radeona, i radi mi ok h264
<Mmike> doduse, nvidia ima onaj purevideo, al' svejedno
<Doktor-X> pokušavam se prebacit na ubuntu sa sedmice ali ako nesložim video ništa od toga
<SilverSpace> Doktor-X: koja verzija vlc
<Doktor-X> 1.1.8
<SilverSpace> znam da je tu bio problem
<SilverSpace> sad se ne sijecam u kojoj verziji je srao 
<Mmike> Doktor-X, a kako ti mplayer playa to?
<ivoks> mozda koristi open source driver?
<SilverSpace> 1.1.11 kod mene
<Doktor-X> kompajlirao sam nešto pa mi radi samo zvuk
<Doktor-X> http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/
<ivoks> Mmike: http://justinstories.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/ready-for-gnome-3-2-no-more-suspend-on-laptop-lid-close/
<Doktor-X> idem probat wine
<Doktor-X> i k-lite
<Mmike> It rewrote the entire desktop metaphor without being (or even look like) a cheap windows or Mac rip off. This is the first time any Linux system became truly innovative in that sense.
<Mmike> koji kreteni :)
<Mmike> nije da cu prestati koristiti gnomu, al' fakat, debili :0
<ivoks> zasto nisi probao mplayer iz repozitorija?
<ivoks> i opet pitanje, kako ti taj divx radi iz mplayera
<ivoks> ne zvuk, vec slika
<Doktor-X> divx nisam probao samo mkv
<Doktor-X> divx sam probao u defoult playeru
<ivoks> i jel trzao?
<Doktor-X> da
<ivoks> a koji driver za graficku koristis? open source ili od atia?
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh sa mkv je vlc imao problem u nekoj verziji
<Doktor-X> ati
<SilverSpace> instalitaj noviju verziju
<ivoks> koji ubuntu?
<Doktor-X> 11.04
<Doktor-X> instaliran preko windowsa
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> pa sto bi ti onda htio
<SilverSpace> wubi sux
<Doktor-X> misliš da je to problem
<ivoks> pa eto, probaj noviji
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc
<SilverSpace> probaj noviju verziju 
<ivoks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc
<ivoks> sudo apt-get update
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Doktor-X> idem
<Doktor-X> neradi dobro
<Doktor-X> video Å¡teka
<Doktor-X> i trza
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja fakat nisam osoba za multimediju
<SilverSpace> hebeno dobra grafika http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JCRwu8EAAO0#!
<ivoks> nisam imao nikakve probleme
<Doktor-X> neznam možda je wubi problem ali nebi rekao
<Mmike> wubi?
<ivoks> taj wubi se instalira na windows particiju?
<Mmike> zasto taj wubi vise ne ukinu :)
<ivoks> mozda je problem u i/o, a ne u dekoderu
<ivoks> ipak je to sve skupa 'emulirano'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesu to kod tebe zavirili u sobu :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=D1THKIPBMf8
<Doktor-X> ali dali je emulirano
<ivoks> disk sigurno je
<Doktor-X> ili je to ipak samo disk koji je kontejner
<ivoks> jer je to image koji se raspakira
<Doktor-X> ubiti da
<Doktor-X> linux se instalira u image i onda ha grup montira
<ivoks> a opet, video playeri popune buffer
<ivoks> evo sto mozes na brzinu probati
<ivoks> mount | grep tmpfs
<ivoks> nadji neki mount point koji je tmpfs (dakle, u memoriji)
<ivoks> skopiraj divx tamo
<ivoks> pa probaj playat iz te lokacije
<Doktor-X> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev) none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755) none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Doktor-X> jel to nešto neradi
<ivoks> eto, /dev :)
<ivoks> sudo cp divx /dev/divx
<ivoks> nadam se da nije neki veliki :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kad napravim particije sa partedom
<ivoks> svakako ga obrisi poslije
<Mmike> zar se iste nebi trebale vidjeti u /proc/partitions
<ivoks> Mmike: partprobe
<ivoks> opet struja
<Doktor-X> Å¡itam 5 puta i nemam pojma Å¡to da napravim
<ivoks> imas file?
<ivoks> imas
<ivoks> imas /dev/ direktorij
<ivoks> imas
<ivoks> kopiraj taj file u /dev/ direktorij
<SilverSpace> koji je bedak ovo radio http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/09/12/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10-aka-oneiric-ocelot/
<ivoks> morati ces to kao root
<MmikeT> Ima struje :)
<Mmike> ivoks, isti kufer. partprobe -s mi napise da mi /dev/md0 ima 5 patricija, al' se iste ne vide u /proc/partitions
<ivoks> opet on
<ivoks> particionira device mapper device
<ivoks> live with your choices :)
<Mmike> Ne kuzim
<Mmike> sto hoces reci
<ivoks> hocu reci da radis glupost
<Mmike> wo-ha! nakon reboota nemam vise /dev/md0 al' imam /dev/md127 :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj bi bila glupost?
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj bih imao 5 mddivajsova kad mogu imat jedan
<ivoks> jesi ti negdje vidio da je to u biti podrzana opcija
<ivoks> na bilo kojem os-u
<ivoks> tj., distribuciji
<ivoks> recimo, to ce ti sigurno raditi probeleme s multipathom
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> al' necu koristiti multipath
<Doktor-X> imam sad problema nemogu čitat file u /dev
<Doktor-X> ako nisam root
<Doktor-X> a vlc neradi ako sam root
<ivoks> Doktor-X: mozes, samo postavi permissone
<ivoks> chmod 644 /dev/divx_file
<ivoks> Mmike: ono sto ti zelim reci jest da neki alati ne podrzavaju takvo sto
<Mmike> ivoks, opet, velim, ne vidim zasto nebi podrzavali
<ivoks> jer developeri nisu razmisljali o tome?
<Doktor-X> video svjejedno Å¡teka
<ivoks> onda vjerojatno nije do diska
<ivoks> sto je ionako bilo nategnuto
<Doktor-X> ima li neki test za brziju
<ivoks> obrisi taj file u /dev-u
<Doktor-X> jesam
<ivoks> kad pustis taj film, jel ti cpu zakucan na 100%?
<Doktor-X> 100 i preko 100
<Doktor-X> mada neznam kako to može biti 
<ivoks> Mmike: ak ti se particije ne pojave u /proc/partitions, sto radi kernel, dobra je sanse da na takvo sto Linus nije mislio :D
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> znaci da cpu dekodira, a ne graficka
<Mmike> ima nesto u tome
<Mmike> doduse, pojave se kad mdadm --stop, pa onda mdadm --assemble --scan
<Mmike> zalosno je sto mi brze radi instalacija u virtualboxu nego na pravoj kistri :)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> Doktor-X: probaj open source driver
<Mmike> Imam 2 extra diska od 2TB, kud da ih namountam?
<Mmike> tj, kud bi ih vi namountali?
<Doktor-X> gdje da ga nađem
<ivoks> znas gdje je Srediste upravljanja?
<ivoks> Mmike: /srv
<Doktor-X> jel ubuntu centar softvare
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> da skratimo muke
<ivoks> iz terminala, kao korisnik, pokreni jockey-gtk
<Doktor-X> pa tamo sam bio
<Doktor-X> svjetli zeleno
<ivoks> da, treba biti crveno
<ivoks> onemoguci ATI driver
<Doktor-X> dobro sad je srebrno
<ivoks> e da...
<ivoks> sad ces morati rebootati :)
<Doktor-X> ajd idem probat pa se vratim
<Mmike> brz reboot :)
<Doktor-X> relativno
<Mmike> muahaha
<Mmike> zakaj se grub nije htio instalirati
<Mmike> zato kaj sam mdadm napravio bez --metadata=0.90
<Doktor-X> dobro što sad napravin sa grafičkom
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> probaj divx
<Doktor-X> h264 radi dobro
<Doktor-X> mada je 1 jezgra na 100 posto
<Doktor-X> doduše file je 21gb
<Doktor-X> idem prebat divx
<neuroman> Kerum: Čujem da dolazi još veća kriza. Josipović: Da, banke je strah objaviti prognoze
<Doktor-X> a divx je na 5 posto pcu-a
<Doktor-X> a divx je na 5 posto cpu-a
<ivoks> eto
<Mmike> neuroman, e, macke
<Mmike> neuroman, rekao si da imas nesto sad?
<ivoks> open source rulez :)
<Mmike> kaj je stavio opensource driver i sad radi? :)
<Doktor-X> još kad bi riješio da mi radi dekodiranje mkv-a preko grafičke
<Doktor-X> kao Å¡to to ima windows preko xdva
<ivoks> pa fora je u tome sto open source driver ima h264 dekoder u sebi
<ivoks> tj, dekodira preko graficke
<ivoks> dok ati driver to ne radi
<ivoks> go figure :)
<Doktor-X> ali žašto mi je onda jedna jezgra na 100 posto
<ivoks> nis, idem...
<ivoks> jer imas file od 21gb
<rsedak> jutro
<ivoks> u biti ne znam
<Doktor-X> u windowsima mi je na 10-15
<rsedak> ivoks: preldlozio sma te za okrugli stok o lokalizaciji na CUC
<rsedak> stol
<rsedak> ne stok
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> moze i okrugli stok
<Mmike> rsedak, Yo!
<rsedak> hej mmoke :-)
<rsedak> ah, Mmike
<ivoks> cek, cuc?
<rsedak> da
<ivoks> di, kad?
<rsedak> kontaktirao me albert
<rsedak> cak
<ivoks> albert?
<rsedak> cek
<rsedak> prijedlog - utorak 15.11.2011. u terminu od 17:30 do 18:45
<rsedak> jos nije sigurno 100%
<rsedak> Rijeka
<ivoks> 15.11... ok, tad u sam u hr
<ivoks> pozdrav
<rsedak> ivoks: kaj ides?
<Mmike> ide se kupat :)
<rsedak> blago njemu :_)
<rsedak> jel s kojim kokicama?
<SilverSpace> curom :))
<SilverSpace> zato i mora gibat red je red :)
<SilverSpace> zna se gazda
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> EH kako je to nedaleko od istine :)
<SilverSpace> sutra popodne ne bi trebalo bit kise
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bus doso pred mimaru
<Mmike> mislim da budem
<Mmike> kad ono pocme to?
<Mmike> imam neki rucak obiteljski pa moram vidjet jel' cu to poslije rucka ili prije rucka
<SilverSpace> 16h
<Mmike> tjah, onda poslije rucka
<Mmike> jeps, jeps, vidimo se
<SilverSpace> ja bas ne bi jos smio ali cu doci 
<SilverSpace> http://www.gizmag.com/adaptiv-ir-invisibility-cloak/19748/
<SilverSpace> tehnologija
<SilverSpace> pitanje je za kaj mi jos ne znamo sto manijaci sve kuhaju
<rsedak> hehehe kool tenk koji daje odraz auta :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gizmag.com/rimac-automobili-concept-one-1088-bhp-electric-sports-car/19787/
<SilverSpace> Good luck Mate!
<SilverSpace> :)
<neuroman> mmike ne, rekao sam da nemam nista sad, tj imam muskog macka starog godinu i pol:)
<neuroman> koji se ne da iz naseg dvorista:)
<neuroman> mmike doduse povremeno dolazi dijete naseg drugog macka koji jebe po susjedstvu
<neuroman> cini mi se da je to nicije mace
<neuroman> i jako je mazno, legne pred bilo kim i daje trbuh na ceskanje
<tutn> sa win xp napravljem dual boot sa Ubuntuom... (iz windowsa) kako sad mogu obrisat win xp bez nekih sranja? :D
<SilverSpace> wubi instalacija??
<tutn> yes
<SilverSpace> nikak
<tutn> i meni se cinilo jer vidm da ne mogu do tog dijela podiska osim ako ne brisem cijeli... jel mogu ikako install napravit a da nije ni CD pokretanje. ni stikc (bios ne podzrava nikako)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma nikad taj wubi nisam koristio
<SilverSpace> kakav to stroj imas 
<SilverSpace> bez cd_a
<tutn> stroj ej dobar, al cd/dvd je davno rikno.. MSI 510c....
<tutn> http://www.msi.com/product/nb/M510C.html
<tutn> jedino ako ja ne vidim pored zdravih ociju kako bios podeist :D
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo butat usb
<tutn> a evo sad trazim
<SilverSpace> kaj nema na F11 na brzom bootu 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je f11
<tutn> hm
<oki_> dobro večer svima
<oki_> ima li koga
<oki_> da pomogne nešto oko printera kad kliknem da printa  onda printer bloka
<oki_> riječ je o canon printeru
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-18
<calmpitbull> pomoc
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> hdah
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da ipak necu danas uspjet doc :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni ja nisam siguran
<SilverSpace> dosli mi gosti 
<SilverSpace> tako da ne znam dali cu stici
<Mmike> ma ja neki proljev dobio i jos sad nemam vode doma i tak, pa mislim da mi nece pasat bajklanje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh 
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> pitanje oko ssd, sto treba pripazit
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ??
<SilverSpace> samo da je noviji model i sto pisu ljudi o tom modelu na netu
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<calmpitbull> ma gledam da si kupim ssd in da ga stavim u netbookl
<SilverSpace> ssd zakon
<calmpitbull> i cjena je zakon :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam destop atom proc 
<SilverSpace> i sa obicnim diskom jedva da radi 
<calmpitbull> ma gledam kako da mijenjam pa vidim da ce biti problema
<SilverSpace> a sa ssd bez problema
<calmpitbull> ma onda odmah
<calmpitbull> i kolko imas ssd
<calmpitbull> od kolko
<SilverSpace> 30giga
<SilverSpace> dvije godine vec
<calmpitbull> 30gb
<SilverSpace> 1500kn sam platio
<SilverSpace> muskin
<SilverSpace> njihovi su dobri
<calmpitbull> ma bas gledam cijene 
<calmpitbull> bolje je da kupim jos jedan netbook :)
<SilverSpace> 1mas 120giga za 1000kn
<calmpitbull> ma ja gledam 250
<SilverSpace> to je istina
<SilverSpace> preskupo 
<SilverSpace> ne isplati se 
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> 128 jos ajde
<calmpitbull> ma ionak necu napuniti netbook
<calmpitbull> samo desktop  
<SilverSpace> meni je dosta 30giga
<SilverSpace> samo za ubuntu
<calmpitbull> jos cu si sada napravit server od starog kompa pa sam sretan
<calmpitbull> ma imam nesktop od 1t in jos stari comp od 250gb
<calmpitbull> pa ce bit server pa cu se spajat na njega ako cu trebat kaj
<calmpitbull> bas da vidim kolko sam potrosio sada 
<calmpitbull> aha evo 15g
<calmpitbull> gb
<calmpitbull> potroseno do sada
<SilverSpace> prometa
<calmpitbull> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060125016/q=ssd/25-ssd-disk-intel-320-600-gb-sataii-box
<calmpitbull> evo ovo cu uzet
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> di bas intel 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam dobra cijena jeftin :)
<SilverSpace> oni su jedini imaliproblem kolikoo sam ja citao
<calmpitbull> ma nema sanse
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ja znam da su oni najbolji :)
<SilverSpace> rijesili su problem taj
<rsedak> hi all
<calmpitbull> hi
<ivoks> Nova epidemija širi se SAD-om: Deseci Amerikanaca pobjegli u osamu u strahu od bežičnih mreža
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ivoks> Nakon što je djevojka godinu dana starijem mladiću rekla da više ne želi živjeti s njim, on je otvorio prozor i njenog pekinezera bacio s trećeg kata 
<calmpitbull> ivoks: jesi vesel danas
<ivoks> pa sam citam
<rsedak> Mmike here?
<ivoks> rsedak: ne bi bilo lose pitati i saleta za skup u rijeci
<ivoks> rsedak: blizu je, a najvise se od svih nas bavi prevodjenjem
<rsedak> ivoks: sale? daj me podsjet please, nemam nista protiv
<rsedak> ivoks: daj ime i prezime pa cu prosljediti
<Mmike> rsedak, tu sam
<rsedak> nice :-)
<boris> spanjolska, a makedonac iz teksasa je u top ekipi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-10
<Vanja> dobro jutro
<Vanja> ima li koga?
<Mmike> Hnj
<vanja> Mmike?
<vanja> moze pitanje?
<vanja> ili neko drugi ako ima ikoga?
<Mmike> vanja, shoot
<ivoks> aj spavat
<dodobas> yealoa
<ivoks> iss... zaspat cu
<ivoks> kan sa mi da!
<Mmike> mlji mlje mlja
<Mmike> glupe svatdbe i ini tulumi, pa nemosh uzivat na moru k'o covijek
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> o/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> _|-o
<ivoks> _o<
<ivoks>    ▌        ▐  ▐   
<ivoks> ▌ ▌▛▀▖▌ ▌▛▀▖▜▀ ▐▌ ▌
<ivoks> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▐ ▖▝▌ ▌
<ivoks> ▝▀▘▀▀ ▝▀▘▘ ▘ ▀ ▝▝▀▘
<ivoks>    ▌        ▐     ▐             
<ivoks> ▌ ▌▛▀▖▌ ▌▛▀▖▜▀ ▌ ▌▐ ▞▀▖▌ ▌▞▀▖▛▀▖
<ivoks> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▐ ▖▌ ▌▝ ▛▀ ▐▐ ▛▀ ▌ ▌
<ivoks> ▝▀▘▀▀ ▝▀▘▘ ▘ ▀ ▝▀▘▝ ▝▀▘ ▘ ▝▀▘▘ ▘
<dodobas> http://osm.org/go/0GMEubGK0-- -> http://www.linuxhotel.de/
<dodobas> :D
<drj_cro> jutro
 * Mmike pljuje po mongodbu :/
<Mmike> production ready my ass. Fault tolerant my two asses. 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa treba ti samo 9 servera da bi mongodb bio fault tolerant.... jel to takav problem ?
<Mmike> teoretski mi trebaju samo 3
<Mmike> jer mi je dataset dovoljno mali da ne mora biti shardan
<dodobas> well then ? :)
<Mmike> pa ne radi
<Mmike> ili ja nesto krivo radim
<Mmike> imam webserver i mongos na njemu
<Mmike> imam 3 stroja u replikaciji
<Mmike> cim jedan stroj umre svako spajanje na mongodb 'cluster' traje oko 30-40 sekundi
<ivoks> ali mongodb
<ivoks> mongodb uopce ne treba disk
<ivoks> mongodb uopce ne treba TCP/IP
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URJeuxI7kHo
<datase> ivoks: Title: MongoDB vs MySQL, Views: 20532, Rating: 92.15686%
<Mmike> nda, malo je misleading taj video, proizlazi da je mysql nesto dobro :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/393280_350524128368630_342756479_n.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> e... zna li netko nekoga tko ima DB certifikat (MS ili Oracle)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dodobas, znam ja par oraklijasa
<jelly-home> https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<dodobas> jelly-home: :D
<Mmike> Batman!
<Mmike> LOL :)
<hbogner> watman :D
<BotaniCar> moze mi netko portskenat jednu v6 adresu ? 
<BotaniCar> Nda, nikad vas nema kad treba nekaj napravit' :) 
<hbogner> jel se netko igra sa tor relay, ako da koliki imate promet?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ne ja
 * Mmike se igra sa mongodb HA setupom
<Mmike> bas mu ne ide :)
<BotaniCar> lol, reverse DNS PTR za v6 adrese su  .. smijesni 
<jelly-home> m.a.d.a.j.?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: koju 'v6 adresu
<SilverSpace> hebotepatak
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 32.7°C (1:59 PM CEST on September 10, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 35%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> ne znam jel mi vruce zbog temperature i prehlade il je stvarno vruce
<SilverSpace> vruce je
<infy-> aham
<infy-> 32°C
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ja sam danas bio u dugim rukavima
<Mmike> blazeni bili backportsi
<ivoks> dakle bbc lifestyle kanal
<ivoks> pa koji k je tim englezima
<ivoks> non-stop kuhari neki
<ivoks> a to je jedino sto imam ovdje a nije na korejskom
<ivoks> i bbc knowledge
<ivoks> na kojem je sad gay milijuner koji glumi beskucnika
<hbogner> gleda covjek kako ce ustedjet koji dolar na taj nacin :D
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> ima dobar kuharski show
<Mmike> neki gordon ramsey tako nekako se zove lik
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ide okolo i 'popravlja' restorane ;)
<ivoks> ma ne to
<Mmike> btw, radi mi doma i rtl2 od doma
<ivoks> tu isti taj link ima svoj show
<ivoks> gdje radi tri jela u 50 minuta
<Mmike> dosao s mora, rekao 'de iznova' i naso mi je sve
<ivoks> s nekim poznatim gay/vegetarijancem
<Mmike> gladan sam sad
<jelly-home> Mmike: ha, a meni ne rade u zg
<jelly-home> al ionako nikad ne gledam DVB-T jer nema time shift
<hbogner> Mmike, hells ktchen
<hbogner> tak se zove to s gordon ramsey
<BotaniCar> Mika, nece mi se pokrenuti postgres, i ne pise nikaj u log , zakaj :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, e, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' imas plavu kapicu?
<Mmike> jelly, a si probao nedavno?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam :) Shared buffers mu nije dao da se digne (metoda pokusaja i pogresaka je ovo otkrila) .. na stroju s 16Gb RAM-a sam mu htio dati 4096Mb, nista, s 2048 hoce 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, nesto su mijenjali prije x mjeseci i vise mi ne hvata dobro, a ne da mi se ici na krov
<Mmike> BotaniCar, shmmax ti je pre mali
<BotaniCar> shmmax ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/kernel-resources.html
<Mmike> jelly, tja, ako si sam doma, i iskontv ti radi ok, fakat ne vidim sto ce ti terrestial pizdamater
<Mmike> ja sam doma s curom pa onda ona gleda ovo ja ono pa eto
<Mmike> erm ZENOM
<Mmike> srce si param :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , thx za link, mika :) 
<BotaniCar> 'curom' :) Zadnji put kad mi se to omaklo, morao sam se sexat :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, greske se ponavljaju :D
<jelly-home> jah, drugi STB kosta
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a ovak imam tvkartushku u svom desktopichu i gledam si stvari tu dok ona tamo gleda, neznam, "zaledjeno sunce"
<jelly-home> Figure MY LITTLE PONY sorto Šifra: 0124107 Jamstvo: 0 Cijena: 49,99 Kn [...] Dob za sve uzraste (3+) Spol Ženski  # SEKSIZAM
<Mmike> kako 'reloadam' konifguraciju iz /etc/sysctl.d/ ?
<jelly-home> Mmike: misliš, Sulejman Veličanstveni
<jelly-home> isto kao iz sysctl.conf
<Mmike> a nene
<Mmike> to se ne gleda :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma ima neki /etc/init.d/ reloadator, nemrem se sjetit koji
<jelly-home> ima i command line opcija za sysctl.
<jelly-home> koju je kraće pisat
<Mmike> sysctl -p ne reloada iz conf.d/
<jelly-home> a jel?!
<jelly-home> to je bug, reko bi
<Mmike> misilm, mosh rec sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.d/moj-neki-seting
<Mmike> al' ako ne navedes iza -p nista, onda samo sysctl.conf cita
<jelly-home> a gle, init skripte se obično zovu po paketu
<Mmike> jelly-home, a pitanjce jos jedno
<Mmike> kazem: ulimit -n 4096 
<Mmike> i onda pokrenem pgbouncer i to radi
<Mmike> di da to stavim (pandan ulimit -n 4096 - osim, naravno, u samu init.d skriptu) da to prezivi reboot?
<jelly-home> najstupidniji nacin je stavit u init skriptu ili nešto što ista sourcea
<jelly-home> često neki /etc/default/foo
<jelly-home> tak se moralo radit za apache sve do... valjda, squeezea
<jelly-home> jerbo /etc/security/limits.conf je samo za servise koji koriste PAM
<Mmike> kuzim
<jelly-home> a možda tvoj servis već ima neko pametnije mjesto za to stavit, ne znam
<Mmike> ma nema
<Mmike> pgbouncer :)
<jelly-home> tako su na kraju složili za apache
<jelly-home> bouncer... kaj je to, proxy?
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> i pgbouncer
<jelly-home> <judd> Package pgbouncer (database, optional) in squeeze/i386: lightweight connection pooler for PostgreSQL. Version: 1.3.3-2; Size: 79.8k; Installed: 252k; Homepage: http://pgfoundry.org/projects/pgbouncer/
<Mmike> da, to
<Mmike> s time da uzimas verziju iz backportsa, ova je pretpotopno losa
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kernel panic na 12.10 nekada prode boot ok nekada ne vise ne nego da
<SilverSpace> kernel 3.5
<SilverSpace> stari kernel 3.2 uredno radi
<jelly-home> jesi prijavio bug?
<jelly-home> jel ima ista pametno u kern.logu?
<SilverSpace> napravim reinstalaciju 3.5 kernela da bi ponovo radio neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: svaki puta drugaciji log di stane
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> da vam pruzim malo atmosfere
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<datase> ivoks: Title: PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V, Views: 131731546, Rating: 96.71714%
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj pise u tim brojkama i slovima jedino na kraju ispise kernel panic error
<jelly-home> ivoks: opet?!?!
<ivoks> bas tako... tako su ludi
<Mmike> ak nisam 1001 put danas vidio taj video
<Mmike> nisam nit jednom
<ivoks> ja to slusam svaki dan
<ivoks> ne mozes izbjeci
<ivoks> na ulici
<ivoks> u metrou
<ivoks> u hotelu
<ivoks> dodjes kod klijenta
<ivoks> i prvo sto ti pokaze - gangnam style
<SilverSpace> ivoks: u kojem si to gradu
<ivoks> a najbolje od svega... ja sam bas u gangnam kvartu
<jelly-home> ivoks: jucer je bilo na RTL-u u dnevniku kako je hrpa nekih spasavalaca u americi dobila otkaze jer su koristili radno mjesto za napraviti video gangnam style
<ivoks> kam si mi da
<jelly-home> jedino su spominjali korejsku "pjevacicu" wtf
<civija> SilverSpace: pejstaj kern.log i dmesg
<civija> pa da vidimo
<SilverSpace> civija: nisam trenutno na tom racunalu 
<jelly-home> http://www.suntimes.com/news/nation/15058035-418/lifeguards-fired-over-gangnam-style-music-video-spoof.html
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u gradu dusa
<ivoks> mutavci
<ivoks> tak su ga nazvali po americkom izrazu
<ivoks> i jos krivo napisali
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nisi u gradu zombija
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> prije se zvao Hanju il tak nesto
<jelly-home> Inače, Park Jaea-Sang iza sebe ima već šest albuma, a zarazni, 'jahači' ples za ovu uspješnicu je osmislio sam reper. Gangnam je elitna četvrt Seula, glavnog grada Južne Koreje, a refren  govori da 'tata ima Gangnam stil'.
<ivoks> ili Hanseong
<ivoks> da, tam sam ja
<ivoks> idem na izlet u DMZ
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ima li kakva crvena cetvrt u tom gradu :)
<ivoks> i pita vodicica 'jeste bili u Gangnamu?'
<ivoks> da moramo to otici vidjeti
<ivoks> reko, ok, budem pogledao
<ivoks> dodjem u hotel i skuzim da tu spavam vec par dana
<ivoks> al fakat je kvart... uber
<ivoks> al... koreanci
<ivoks> Bonapetit - Italian bistro
<ivoks> najveca ulica se zove Teheran-ro
<jelly-home> pa, to je tu negdje, francuski, talijanski...
<ivoks> IBM se ozve YBM
<jelly-home> but... y?
<ivoks> ne kuzim ni ja
<ivoks> samsung HQ je isto tu
<ivoks> ogromna zgradurina
<jelly-home> ha, manje mi je vruće kad je u stanu 26 nego kad je 29°C
<ivoks> http://socialbarrel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Samsung-Canada-Emailed-Bomb-Threat-of-Samsung-HQ-Seoul-Embassies.jpg
<jelly-home> možda me temperaturaprošla
<ivoks> to je valjda jedina samsung zgrada na kojoj nema samsung natpisa
<jelly-home> daj donesi neke... jeftine samsung memorije ili SLC SSD-ova ili nekaj ;-)
<ivoks> nista tu nije jeftino
<jelly-home> nije li to tužno!
<ravilov> ivoks, ti si zbilja opsjednut samsungom i korejom :)
<ivoks> pa kad sam tu
<ivoks> http://previews.agefotostock.com/previewimage/bajaage/fcea4ea07c69d02d7e1a7bc4bd755d00/PIC-600774.jpg
<jelly-home> pa nije on kriv kaj su ga tamo zvali
<ivoks> to mi je privremeni dom
<ravilov> pa jesi tu u hr opsjednut hrvatskom? :)
<ravilov> ustvari... jesi
<ivoks> jesam
<ravilov> nevermind
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> treba mu platit kartu za F1 u singapuru, to je tam... isti kontinent ;-)
<ravilov> je
<ravilov> isti planet
<jelly-home> bar ce javljat o necem korisnom ;-)
<ivoks> kak ste ljubomorni :)
<ivoks> http://www.worldwidehotelsonline.co.uk/hotels_images/KRTheRenaissanceSeoulHotelsResorts62.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: sad kad si objasnio da je sve skupo, i nismo toliko
<ivoks> ne, al za ozbiljno
<ivoks> DMZ
<ivoks> nas dubrovnik se moze posramiti kakav turizam oni tamo imaju
<ivoks> kao najopasnije mjesto na svijetu, a tisuce ljudi hodocaste tunele i vidikovce svaki dan
<ravilov> mozda je zato i najopasnije
<ravilov> utopis se u masi ljudi
<ivoks> pa kad vec kazes...
<ivoks> na odlasku dolazimo do zavoja
<ivoks> a bus pun kineza sletio s ceste
<ravilov> eto ti ga
<jelly-home> treba dogovorit sa crnogorcima da pripucaju još malo, ae
<jelly-home> pa da vidiš turizma
<jelly-home> :-|
<SilverSpace> spalili milione :) http://is.gd/ss8E6p
<jelly-home> heroin i kokain?  Neka su
<SilverSpace> ovaj novi medvescak mogao bi biti dobar
<SilverSpace> jos su malo drveni i neuigrani 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> yes
<SilverSpace> konacno slozio router kak spada
<SilverSpace> openwrt zakon
<hbogner> koji uredjaj, 741 ili 703
<SilverSpace> 482
<hbogner> koji i je sad to?link
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd
<SilverSpace> jos sad sambu slozim i to je to
<hbogner> ok  842 znam 482 nisam znao :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> slozio gore transmission
<jelly-home> jos kad skuzis da je 100Mbps sporo za NAS...
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: skuzio sam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na 703 jos nisam zalemio rom 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: si vidio ovo http://www.tl-wr703n.blogspot.com/
<hbogner> vidio vec prije, ali ima novih clanaka
<hbogner> fora
<SilverSpace> da mali 703 zakon 
<SilverSpace> ako ti se da zahebavati 
<SilverSpace> radi transmission na routeru isprobao upravo
<hbogner> ja cu morat one svoje upogonit, nikako da uhvatim vremena
<hbogner> slozio kutije za vanjsku montazu
<jelly-home> hbogner: kak stitis od vlage
<jelly-home> ne kise, vlage
<hbogner> one vrecice za skupljanje vlage
<hbogner> nije jos gotovo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel to skroz zatvoreno
<hbogner> ako zasilikoniziram ulaze za kablove da
<jelly-home> teflonska traka ftw
<jelly-home> ak drzi weshmashianu drzat ce i ovo
<hbogner> to je ona za vodovod, za pipu umjesto kudelje?
<hbogner> to imam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: onda trebas paziti da u prostoriji di ces sastavljati ima malo vlage
<jelly-home> weshmashian: hvala sto si stigao taman na vrijeme da te iskoristim za tabiranje
<jelly-home> hbogner: jah
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ako ima vlage tu pomaze vrecica za sskupljanje vlage
<jelly-home> jel ima to cudo ista GPIO linija?  U krajnjoj liniji u jednog stavis senzor za vlagu ;-)
<hbogner> teamviewer je fora, sad se igram cross platform
<jelly-home> malware ga cesto sjebe jer je previse koristan
<hbogner> ?
<jelly-home> kad dobijes virus, prestane radit teamviewer
<SilverSpace> ma da
<hbogner> nisam to znao
<hbogner> tek ga jucer prvi put pokrenuo :D
<jelly-home> eg. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/03/java_cleanup/
<jelly-home> Zeroaccess [...] hides itself from Trend Micro's virus scanner Housecall, kills [...] Combofix, [...] prevents remote support app Teamviewer
<SilverSpace> sad mogu ugasiti racunalo i ostaviti da mi se skida na router
<SilverSpace> wget ili torre
<SilverSpace> nice
<jelly-home> nemoj pitati koliko dugo ce ti SD kartica ili USB stick izdrzati takav rad, ni jedno nije sretno sa hrpom malih writeova
<jelly-home> ak imas 2.5" usb disk, to ce biti ok i relativno tiho
<hbogner> upalio win nakon nekoliko tjedana, treba mu 10 minuta da postane funkcionalan
<hbogner> hrpa updejta + mail + dropbox
<hbogner> grrr
<jelly-home> nemas ssd?
<jelly-home> ssd je super za te at-boot jobove
<hbogner> nemam, ali treba pricekati da se skine s mreza par giga
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: imam ssd 
<hbogner> pokrenuo se win bez problema, onda je krenulo jedan po jedan
<SilverSpace> ima na sebi usb prikljucak
<hbogner> u dropboxu samo par giga novih fajlova, i oko 500 mega novim mailova :D
<hbogner> dropbox je isao brzo sa lana sa drugog stroja, ali mail ...
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: za ssd je isto pitanje kak ce izdurati hrpu malih writeova, moj je krepao nakon 8 mjeseci a "samo" sam swapao na njega <g>
<jelly-home> hint: dodati 8GB memorije je jeftinije od 60 ili 120GB SSDa
<hbogner> :D
<jelly-home> sva sreca pa je bio pod garancijom, al da sam ja taj vendor, pogledao bi statistike i sam ga vratio nazad
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly-home> a mali router nema puno memorije da moze delayati writeove koliko god
<jelly-home> vjerojatno se da slozit da radi ok ali treba paziti
<jelly-home> dobre vijesti za katolike, lose za navjerne http://popularlogistics.com/2012/08/gonorrhea-evolving-almost-untreatable/
<SilverSpace> di bi trebalo pisat u log kernel panic
<SilverSpace> ako to uopce upise
<ivoks> nigdje
<ivoks> pise na konzoli
<ivoks> ak je kernel panic, onda ti kernel nije bas upotrebljiv, jel
<ivoks> pa bas i ne moze piskarati po disku kao da se nista nije desilo
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> cudno kaj se to ne dogodi svaki puta i u konzoli svaki puta drugacije stane 
<SilverSpace> restartam i onda proradi 
<SilverSpace> ponekada dva tri puta moram restartat 
<SilverSpace> 3.2 kernel radi bes problema
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-11
<dodobas> yeloa
<BotaniCar|2> dobrojutrojunaci ! :)
<ivoks> i ja bi se sad budio
<ivoks> al ne...
<dodobas> uuu, rangetypes Mmike si vidio ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, da
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam probao
<Mmike> nije mi bas najbistrije, recimo, kako imas primary key nad rangetypetom
<Mmike> al' bar ce se smanjtii broj ruznih 'valid_from' 'valid_to' kolona i NULLova u njima ):)
<dodobas> Mmike: a da, trivijalno je biti samo unique...
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> ovisi :)
<Mmike> dal' se smiju rangeovi preklapati?
<dodobas> Mmike: zato bas kazem... trijvalno je osigurati samo unique...
<Mmike> kako bi osigurao unique?
<Mmike> ako imaju isti pocetak i kraj, onda su jednaki? ili ako se preklapaju?
<dodobas> joj, ne kuzimo se...
<Mmike> ne :)
<dodobas> govorim samo o slucaju kad NEMA preklapanja
<dodobas> i da je to trivijalno
<Mmike> velis da je trivijalno osigurati unique
<Mmike> a ja te pitam, sto je unique?
<Mmike> tj, kada su dva rangerypea jednaka
<Mmike> ja brijem da su jednaki kad imaju isti pocetak i start
<Mmike> sto znaci da su <now(), now() + '1 day'::interval> i <now(), now() + '1 hour'::interval> dva razlicita intervala
<Mmike> erm, perioda
<Mmike> i kao takvi nebi trebalo ubijati UNIQUEness
<dodobas> ja cijelo vrijeme mislim na 'da su jednaki kad imaju isti pocetak i start'
<Mmike> i ja :)
<Mmike> odnosno tsint <1, 10> i <1, 15> nisu dva ista rangea i nebi ubijali uniqueness
<Mmike> al' kak ces onda postaviti constraint da nema preklapanja?
<dodobas> e sad... sto u tom slucaju... :)
<dodobas> taj dio nije trivijalan :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> "While UNIQUE is a natural constraint for scalar values, it is usually unsuitable for range types. Instead, an exclusion constraint is often more appropriate (see CREATE TABLE ... CONSTRAINT ... EXCLUDE). Exclusion constraints allow the specification of constraints such as "non-overlapping" on a range type"
<dodobas> Mmike: logicno :)
<Mmike> http://www.anilcetin.com/convert-apache-htaccess-to-nginx/
<Mmike> ako nekome ikad zatreba
<Mmike> dodobas, da :) 
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da UNIQUE radi kako smo zabrijali :)
<ivoks> pio sam svakakve gluposti
<ivoks> cedevitu s mlijekom
<ivoks> ljeto proveo na red bullu i votki
<ivoks> ali zeleni caj s mlijekom i ledom...
<dodobas> ivoks: pa to je ok
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to nije uopce lose :)
<ivoks> probaj
<ivoks> s ledom
<Mmike> yup, yup
<Mmike> ivoks, i jesu jeftini samsunzi tamo?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> u biti, nisam ni gledao
<Mmike> kak'to?
<ivoks> nemam vremena
<ivoks> u zadnje dvije noci sam sve skupa spavao 5 sati
<ivoks> i sad brojim minute do 18h, da se odem opiti i konacno odspavati
<ivoks> http://www.nexcrea.com
<ravilov> nesanica?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i sastanci usred noci
<ivoks> jel zna netko kako se skinuti s hrougove mailing liste?
<ravilov> granatiras im mail server? :P
<ivoks> to je ideja
<ivoks> kak sam umoran
<Mmike> joj, daj, prestani cvilit
<Mmike> k'o baba neka
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> joj
<Mmike> nadji radije koreanku neku
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> i druzi se s njom :)
<ivoks> rekao sam vec
<ivoks> ne znam koliko bi pijan morao biti
<Mmike> raspala mi se stolica :/ moram kupit novu :/
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<ivoks> kaj cvilis
 * Mmike bio uvjeren da su koreanke fine tete
<ivoks> ne znam, mozda ja nisam na letio na te zgodne
<ivoks> nije da sam ja neki jack pot, ali covjece...
<ivoks> sve imaju krive oci :D
<Mmike> cudan si :)
<ivoks> ma nemoj mi reci
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> ivoks, ako ti se vec ne svidjaju koreanske tete, potrazi ladyboys
<ravilov> mozda je to vise po tvom ukusu
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> also, ne budi rasist :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi napraviti jesensko veliko pospremanje u sobi i izbaciti sve smece kaj se nakupilo 
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam kaj cu sa ovim RPi
<Mmike> ravilov, lol :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj? kaj ne valja?
<SilverSpace> jedino da na njemu slozim neku torre masinu
<Mmike> a, kaj ne valja?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne vidim mu svrhe
<Mmike> pa jel' moze plejat videjo? jel' ima tvout ili nesto takvo?
<SilverSpace> hdmi i tvaut ima
<SilverSpace> samo kaj to ne radi kak treba nisam uspio titlove namjestiti
<SilverSpace> vlc se vuce ko krepani konj
<ravilov> i sad se netko pita zasto ne padam na svaki sareni gadget koji se sjete smislit
<valentt> tko ne zna što bi s RPi mašinicom?
<ravilov> SilverSpace
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prodas meni?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prilika da dodjem i po rakiju :)
<valentt> SilverSpace: odmah stavi XBMC na njega i kupi USB daljinski, ako te XBMC ne oduševi onda odustajem od tebe ;)
<valentt> odričem te se preko novina :)
<ravilov> jedna za ivoks: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427929_473794789306066_2137771056_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> valentt: lol
<SilverSpace> valentt: da nisam probao XBMC jos :)
<valentt> XBMC ima vrlo visoki faktor odobravanja od nježnijeg spola
<valentt> odman na njuskalo i kupi usb daljinski
<SilverSpace> valentt: ima li xbmc image za rpi 
<jelly-home> neke stvari su ipak jeftinije u koreji http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/the-ips-lcd-revolution.html
<valentt> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Raspberry_Pi
<valentt> naravno
<Mmike> kako iritira kad chrome dodaje http:// ispred URLa koji sam copy/pasteao iz addressbara mu :/
<SilverSpace> thx budem se pozabavio malo sa time 
<SilverSpace> sad se zahebavam sa lemljenjem i tp-linkovima
<valentt> SilverSpace: imaš OpenELEC i Raspbmc, ne znam u čemu je razilka, no probaj oba
<valentt> SilverSpace: dokle si došao s lemljenjem?
<valentt> daj malo fotki kako lemiš pa stavi na google grupu otvorene mreže
<SilverSpace> da dam i kak sam spalio rom chip :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vis kad ces po rakijetinu doci
<ravilov> kad izlapi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebiga za rpi ne mogu dobiti 500kn tak da cu ga tesko prodati 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol nece nece :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jedino moram paziti na staru kad se mota oko ormara sa flasama 
<ravilov> sta, da ti ne mazne i potrosi?
<SilverSpace> i BotaniCar|2 bi trebao doci i za njega cuvam 
<ravilov> aha... vidim ja tko je tu lokalni diler
<SilverSpace> ravilov: yep :) stalno pita kaj to cuvam 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a koliko si ga platio?
<Mmike> mislim, ak ti ne koristi, prodaj, usreci nas koji nism omogli doc do njega :0
<SilverSpace> 520kn
<SilverSpace> naplatili mi carinu DHL
<SilverSpace> hebes ih 
<ravilov> prodaj njima onda :p
<SilverSpace> sad navodno salju i obicnom postom
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/djevojka-koja-zeli-izgledati-kao-anime-lik-upoznajte-tinu-leopard/636345.aspx
<Mmike> uh!
<ravilov> to je bolesno
<ravilov> Mmike, ja mislio da ti imas cur...ovaj zenu
 * ravilov misli da je to montaza
<ravilov> ili to ili cura stvarno ima ozbiljnih problema
<Mmike> ovo drugo
<Mmike> vidi na jubutou :/
<ravilov> ne bi radije
<ravilov> imam pametnijeg posla
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: dok postoji rizik da te prehladim, ne dolazim (da, jos vucem to g**no od kaslja)
<ravilov> rakija to navodno lijeci
<BotaniCar|2> je, al nemrem doc-uzet-otic , na koncu, je*e mi se za rakiju, trgujem da bi se vidio s Silverom i popio pivo :)
<BotaniCar|2> a ako zapivimo, mogao bi se prehladiti :) Svojima doma sam svima dao 'poklon'
<ravilov> onda popij lijek na licu mjesta pa si miran
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh,mislis da instant djeluje ?! 
<ravilov> djeluje svakako
<SilverSpace> he he
<ravilov> nekog efekta ce sigurno biti
<SilverSpace> :)
 * BotaniCar|2 ozbiljno razmatra da s Silverom sjedne u birc na pivo, i trazi konobara 'stamplek' i da ne pita puno
<SilverSpace> hjao trebao bi do chipoteke, a neda mi se ici za jednu stvar
<BotaniCar|2> jel zna netko , kuzi li munin IPv6 ? Brijem da mi odbija konekcije jer se servis kaci s '::1' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nije to do munina, tonto :)
<Mmike> i da
<Mmike> moze rakija i za mene
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nije bed, iz chipoteke se ionako skoro nikad ne izlazi samo sa onim po sta si dosao
<BotaniCar|2> bome je, trebalo je u munin-node.conf dodati 'allow from ::1'
<BotaniCar|2> sad dela
<jelly-home> Mmike: ta cura nikad nije cula za uncanny valley
<ravilov> nisam ni ja :/
<Mmike> kako je pravilno promjeniti passworde 1001 useru? sa chpass ili ima nesto trece?
<ravilov> sed :p
<BotaniCar|2> svi imaju isti pass, passlist je u nekom fajlu, ili nesto trece ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, svejedno
<Mmike> echo "juzer:pasvord" | chpasswd
<Mmike> al' reko, jel' to 'the right way'
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> pa, najpravilnije bi bilo poslati im mail s zahtjevom da ga sami promjene, ako je svejedno
<weshmashian> jelly-home: np :)
<ravilov> ispravak... cuo sam za uncanny valley, samo sam zaboravio da se tako zove
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o , de si paranoJid
<weshmashian> Mmike: svojevremeno sam delal expect skriptuljinu za to
<weshmashian> sasvim slucajno ivoksu :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: eo, doso s terena upravo
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ako si bio na terenu, sigurno si nekaj fino jeo. Priznaj, kaj ?
<jelly-home> ak moras nesto radit u expectu, teroristi su vec pobijedili...
<jelly-home> (prigodna)
<ravilov> ima i gore od toga
<ravilov> (hint: brainfuck)
<Mmike> weshmashian, expect?
<jelly-home> bf se ne racuna, on je namjerno takav i niko normalan ga ne koristi za nes produktivno
<Mmike> ivoksu? :)
<Mmike> za boga miloga, kad je to bilo? :) 93ce? :)
<Mmike> it seems da ovo: chpasswd < pasvrdfajl.txt radi :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi im svejedno svima poslao mailove :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: daaaaaaaavno, jos je na faxu adminal strojeve afaik
<weshmashian> jelly-home: jbg, tad nisam znal za bolje :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: istina uvjek nesto nepotrebno kupis :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nisam nis jel :(
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: terrorists indeed won ako nisi :( 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: indeed
<BotaniCar|2> usput, kak je prefino sam si delat kefir, tek nakon mjesec dana je dobio neku punocu i pjenusavost 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a ko mi je kriv kad sam iso u gpz u interni birc educirat :)
<weshmashian> tzv 'kantina', a nema ni 'k' od 'kantine'
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: that means free cofee ? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: aye :)
<BotaniCar|2> )
<BotaniCar|2> dan onda nije tako los :)
<weshmashian> cekaj, nije ni podne jos :)
<BotaniCar|2> stari moj, takvu sam kamaru sranja (tudjih) do sad rjesio, netko drugi bi to nazvao i gotovim tjednom :)
<weshmashian> to se kod mene zove 'utorak' :)
<weshmashian> e da, sretan 9/11 svima :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) /me puts on his Arab mask 
<ravilov> to se ne cestita
<BotaniCar|2> Takje, nema potrebe, svima nam je toplo oko srca i bez toga
<ravilov> ne lupetaj
<BotaniCar|2> zasto ? 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno zato sto tebi niko ne cestita dan pada vukovara ili nes slicno
<ravilov> ^
<BotaniCar|2> Ali .. pad vukovara nije imao ni jednu (da je se ja mogu sjetiti) pozitivnu posljedicu. 2towers je. 
<ravilov> da ponovim... ne lupetaj
<weshmashian> no da, pogodih nezgodnu tocku, ispricavam se na neumjesnosti
<weshmashian> no, ajmo dalje, uvjete za dobivanje poticaja za samozaposljavanje pisala je hrpa debila
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: ako se moje gledanje na stvari ne slaze s tvojim, to ne znaci da lupetam. 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: suglasan.
<weshmashian> hm, al' zena mi je nezaposlena, moze ona otvorit firmu :)
<weshmashian> hm, cek, bi se taj poticaj mogo iskoristit za davanje pologa za otvaranje firme?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: mogu mislit kak ce ju u banci docekati rasirenih ruku kad dodje i kaze 'nemam posla, ali mi treba 20k+ kuna da otvorim obrt'
<Mmike> nikad vise kupit voce u intersparu
<Mmike> opce neznam koji mi je bio da kupujem tamo voce
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: hm? ma ne, trazit poticaj od HZZ-a, dobit isti, iskoristit ga za polog
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ahh , zaduziti se na dvije strane da pokrenes nesto sto moze ,a ne mora uspijeti :( 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nda, when you put it like that...
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mene je kvaliteta voca u plodinama odusevila, ali su mi skroz van puta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si to kupio 
<Mmike> nektarine, banane i breskve
<Mmike> banane su standardno ok
<Mmike> breskve jos nisam probao
<Mmike> a nektarine su
<Mmike> male, kisele, nikakve, jadne, fuj
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: gledao sam i ja za sebe, ali mi se nekak cini da cu prije sam usparati da otvorim nekaj nego riskirati da budem duzan na 2 strane i riskiram da ne uspijem 
<BotaniCar|2> s tim da obrt vec imam otvoren, ali se ne usudim pokrenuti ikaj :( 
<SilverSpace> na te nektarine nikada ne znas kakve su
<Mmike> iams obrt?!
<Mmike> opla!
<Mmike> pa sta se ne hvalis
<Mmike> jel' trebas web stranicu? odzravanje servera? hosting? dbadmina? vozaca? :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa imam ga vec 5+ godina, nisam mislio da bi bio od koristi nekom ,pa nisam ni vikao :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Trebam .. ehh, necu ni pocinjati 
<BotaniCar|2> u biti , trebam da mi zena opet pocne raditi i dobijati punu placu :) Vec to bi moglo pomoci :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jeblo ih porodiljno :) 
<jelly-home> koji vrag je stamplek
<BotaniCar|2> mala casica za rakiju
<BotaniCar|2> Å tampl 
<jelly-home> ach so
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ti si jednom pricao da si si customizirao muninove grafice, kaj si si promijenio naspram defaulta ?
<Mmike> jelly-home, bicerin
<weshmashian> kaj nije 'stamprlek'?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ne znam ja kak je tebe tvoja baka ucila, znam samo za svoju :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: no da, sa zenom se i dalje prepucavam dal' je 'protvan' ili 'protfandl'
<BotaniCar|2> PROTVAN ! 
<weshmashian> to i ja velim!
<BotaniCar|2> sad bi je'no grafce na tafce maznul :)
<weshmashian> uf...
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> cek... tko mi je to radio
<weshmashian> ivoks: ja, aka 'paranoid'
<ivoks> ah :)
<ivoks> onaj sa sestricnom :)
<weshmashian> e :)
<ivoks> jel zavrsila faks?
<weshmashian> ivoks: brijem da je, nedavno
<ivoks> znaci, prestigla me :)
<weshmashian> kaj, jos nisi zavrsil?
<ivoks> ne
<weshmashian> a dobro, imas jos 10 godina fore :)
<ivoks> nemam bas
<ivoks> http://yfrog.com/mor2lyj
<ivoks> lijep gradic
<ivoks> udjem u ducan... i najveci samsung oled tv - pise 2000
<ivoks> i mislim, pa nije valjda samo 2 000 000 wona
<ivoks> to je 10.000kn
<ivoks> a ono... 20 milijona wona
<ivoks> tv od 100k kuna
<ravilov> za sve ljubitelje K-9 Maila: http://www.mark-vet.hr/
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ina-u-blizini-vinkovaca-pronasla-naftu--moguca-je-proizvodnja-i-do-600-barela-na-dan--/1053138/
<SilverSpace> si ina dize cijenu na burzi
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> sad ce pojeftinit benzin
<Mmike> btw, ak dizel jednako steti k'o benzin
<Mmike> zasto dizl jace smrdi nego benzin?
<Mmike> i zasto dizl ima gust crn cadjav dim u auspuhu, a benzin ima plavicast dim?
<ivoks> zato sto nesto ruzno izgleda, ne znaci da je gore
<ivoks> nemoj zaboraviti, rak ne boli
<BotaniCar|2> koliko sam citao, sluzbeno je dizel stetniji od benzina 
<ivoks> pa sad...
<ivoks> sagorijevanje dizela ispusta manje co2 i so2 od benzina
<BotaniCar|2> kaj nisu samo dizl maknuli u kategoriju 1 , za izazivanje raka ? 
<BotaniCar|2> benga je jos kat 2, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> jesu, zato sto istrazivanje benzina jos nije zavrsilo :)
<BotaniCar|2> to velim , 'sluzbeno je stetniji' 
 * weshmashian vozi na plin
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: si izracunao koliko ti treba da ti se otplati instalacija ? 
<SilverSpace> ovaj apple tuzi sve laj u nazivu ima A :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: : )
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: dobih auto sa ugradjenim plinom
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a mogu se uredno vozit cijeli mjesec kuca-poso na jedan tank od cca 180kn
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja kontam da mi se ulaganje nece isplatiti nikad, jer planiram minimalizirati voznju, a zena sad ne mora na fax voziti svaka 3 dana
<ivoks> Mmike: koliko ja znam, problem benzina je sto trosi vise zraka
<ivoks> Mmike: koji sadrzi dusik, koji se sagorijevanjem pretvara u dusik-oksid
<ivoks> sto je otrov
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: u zadnjih par mjeseci autom idem na poso samo kad zaspim, jerbo fusharim do 1-2am
<ivoks> diesel ne treba toliko zraka
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a van toga auto samo trosim za odlazak do konzuma/plodina/whatever
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja sam isao cesce, treba mi 3 gladne godine ZETom do doma, a rado sam malo s klincem prije nego ode spat .. 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: i feel ya, zetom mi ode sat-sat i kvarat
<ivoks> Mmike: s time da to ne vrijedi za diesel, samo za turbo diesel
<BotaniCar|2> meni ode najmanje sat i po, doma sam u 18, a mali je u 19.30 za krpe, pa .. 
<weshmashian> al' ok, mali ide krmit najkasnije u 22h pa se stignem pozabavit istim
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, ja gledam cisto vizualno
<weshmashian> jebote, kak vec tak rano? kaj ne spava prek dana?
<BotaniCar|2> cek, tebi mali ide spat u 10 ? Pa kaj ti imas od dana za sebe ? I kad se budi ? :D
<Mmike> novi postelani dizel ne dimi nit smrdi nest posebno
<Mmike> slicno k'o nit benzinac
<Mmike> al' razdrkani dizl dimi za popizdit i smrdi uzas
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pa budi se oko 8, pa odkrmi popodne iza 13h pa onda tek navecer
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a od dana za sebe imam ono kaj ostane nakon 22h, a to je obicno fusharenje od bar 2h :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nama mali zaspi u 8 , spava do 6 - taman jer onda malo imamo vremena za sex navece, a ujutro se budi kad i ja za posel, bolje nam to odgovara
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, novi diesel motori ne dime
<SilverSpace> ma ne znaju oni sami sto je stetnije 
<ivoks> Mmike: stari da
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: kewl. brijem da bu se sad malom ritam promjenio jerbo je krenuo u vrtic ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> ivoks, o, dime
<SilverSpace> to isto ko sa jajima malo stete malo su ok 
<Mmike> to za popizdit
<Mmike> mislim, 5+ godina stari auti
<ivoks> od 2007. se dieseli rade drugacije
<Mmike> 100k+ km stari auti
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: moj je krenuo prije tvog, WTF :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pa bu ranije budjenje, a nadam se samim time da ce i ranije u krpe
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: mda? cek, kaj nisi rekel da ide iduce godine?
<ivoks> u neke njemacke gradove s autim prije 2007 ne mozes ni uci
<ivoks> za neke moras imati naljepnicu na prozoru da si platio taxu
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nisam :( Ili jesam, prosle godine :) 
<ivoks> auti napravljeni iza 2007 imaju cisce motore
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: :))) eto, jucer krenuo, taman u nedjelju proslavio 2. rodjendan :D
<ivoks> u americi neki dieseli prolaze kao 'ekoloski prihvatljivi' i dobijes bonus
<ivoks> npr touraeg TDI
<ivoks> http://thinkblue.vw.com/extended-tax-credit-signed-into-stimulus-package/
 * weshmashian se ode malo trovat kaljuzom koju ovdje nazivaju 'kava'
<ivoks> moj dimi i smrdi
<ivoks> ali novi mondeo ne
<ivoks> nije razdrak, vec je uvijek bio takav :)
<ivoks> razdrkan
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce olimpija ove godine biti najslabija u ebelu
<ivoks> idem malo odmarati
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/nevjerojatne-nocne-scene-tisucljetna-arena-okovana-hokejaskim-ledom/636368.aspx
<Mmike> kako reloadam ulimite
<Mmike> tj ono sto sam stavio u /etc/security/limits.cof
<Mmike> conf
<civija> resetiraj servis za kojeg si stavljao ulimit
<civija> limits.conf se cita za login
<Mmike> jelly, vidi:
<Mmike> root@ded810:/etc/pgbouncer# /etc/init.d/procps restart
<Mmike> Setting kernel variables ... /etc/sysctl.conf... /etc/sysctl.d/30-postgresql-shm.conf...done.
<Mmike> civija, jesam, izgleda da moj servis ne benda limits.conf
<civija> Mmike: a je li ti servis koristi pam?
<Mmike> civija, pa, bas gledam
<Mmike> tj, ne koristi
<Mmike> al' vidim da tu neki lik ima to slozeno tako
<Mmike> pa sad ceprkam
<civija> a ima li taj servis usera pod kojim se vrti?
<Mmike> jasta
<civija> pa stavi u njegov shellrc file
<dodobas> 4
<valentt> ima li tko da je podizao ejabberd server?
<valentt> ili neki drugi jabber server? podigao sam ga ali imam par početničkih pitanja
<Mmike> civija, nemrem
<Mmike> postgres
<Mmike> nema svoj shell
<civija> onda u init skriptu od servisa :)
<Mmike> da, to sam htio izbjec :)
<civija> a source li init skripta ista drugo?
<SilverSpace> prije dva sata sam maknuo password sa wifi routera i evo vec su se dvojica prikacila
<BotaniCar|2> pa kaj onda, daj ljudima interneta :) 
<SilverSpace> ma papci a ne ljudi
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> kayako je fixan tako da sad imam i nagios u njemu
<Mmike> pre milina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul! sad im kradi passworde :)
<valentt> jel i vama https://www.bing.com/ izbacuje grešku na cetrifikatu?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: upside-down-ternet
<SilverSpace> valentt: u chrome da
<ivoks> svuda da
<ivoks> (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)
<ivoks> lame microsoft
<jelly-home> https://bing.com/ u operi redirekta na http://
<jelly-home> also, koala
<jelly-home> nije nista novo, izgleda. 2010: http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/microsoft-considering-encryption-bing 
 * BotaniCar|2 si misli jel pametno ovdje napisati da mu je postfix kompliciraniji od exima
<ivoks> zakaj
<ivoks> ljudi ovdje pisu svakakve gluposti :)
<BotaniCar|2> nda, ali u tom segmentu ionako vodim :)
<jelly-home> heh, šef tima mecha-pilota u anime seriji se zove Ivica (jp: Ivića) i potječe iz neimenovane zemlje na Balkanu
<dodobas> jelly-home: koja serija?
<jelly-home> Eureka 7: AO
<jelly-home> oprez, serija je nastavak starije Eureka 7, ko nije gledao prvu vjerojatno će biti ekstra zbunjola
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pfft, men' je exim kompliciraniji od postfixa samo zato jer ga nisam nikad ni koristio :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja oboje koristim, ali administriram jednom godisnje ( bar jedan servis po kojem ne moram dnevno drkat) , pa mi je to kaj exim koristim godinama duze argument za 'postfix je kompliciran' :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kenjam u najboljem Mmike stilu :)
<jelly-home> od exima sam svojevremeno odustao jer je sugavo neportabilan, imao je Makefile koji si rucno tuneao za svaki OS
<jelly-home> i autotoolsi su bolji od toga
<BotaniCar|2> istina,istina
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ja tak i tak zaboravim kak mi je postfix konfiguriran sve dok ne moram novi negdje dic :)
<jelly-home> 5-10 godina kasnije svi ti pravi unixi si efektivno mrtvi i sad me boli djon... koristim ono sto ima u Debianu ;-)
<jelly-home> al exim mi je i dalje na piku 
 * weshmashian testira software, popravlja wordpress teme, irca i cita prijedlog izmjene zakona o trgovackim drustvima
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i zvucao si mi slonasto-zlopamtilan :)
<jelly-home> najbolje su mi izmjene prijedloga koje sabor, vlada ili stovec stavi na javnu raspravu 01.08. - 01.09., samo na internetu, i nada se da niko nece primijetiti
<weshmashian> jelly-home: i, jel' netko primjeti?
<jelly-home> weshmashian: primijetili su kad su se vratili s godisnjeg i ostalo jos tjedan dana ;-)
<weshmashian> :-)
<jelly-home> od doktorice sam dobio: antibiotik kapi za oko, posebne kortikosteroid+antibiotik kapi za nos, i jos generalni antibiotik nek se nadje
<jelly-home> ... sve za, manje-vise, jednu prehladu
<BotaniCar|2> hmm , a nisi i dijetu dobio ? :D
<jelly-home> note to self: znas da si star kad krenes klafrati o bolestinama
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ne, al skuzio sam da su mi dva tjedna 1h plivanja na moru vise vrijedila nego bilo kakva dijeta
<BotaniCar|2> ziva istina
<jelly-home> a nije ni bilo cijeli sat svaki dan, 15-20 minuta do iduce uvalice i nazad.  ukupno ak ima 700m
<jelly-home> sad kad sam dobio bolovanje do kraja tjedna mogao bi ic kupit biciklo :-D  Iako se preznojavam
<jelly-home> ionako*
<BotaniCar|2> ja si planiram bajk vec godinu dana, ali nikak se s kunom sastat' 
<ivoks> mislis, par tisuca kuna
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, da :( 
<jelly-home> s/sastat/rastat/
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: prvo bih se rado sastao s njima, onda rastao :)
<jelly-home> pa, tako to jedino i ide
<BotaniCar|2> gledam politicare i ne slazem se 
<ivoks> national sorry day
<jelly-home> ja od politicara vise nista ne ocekujem osim da donose najgore ili druge najgore odluke
<weshmashian> unrelated: hp printer sa 800MHz CPU-om u sebi... jebote, kad se sjetim da sam slinio za Pent'umom takovim prije gro godina...
<jelly-home> pazi, 800MHz arm je cca brz ko P2 266MHz -- pitaj SilverSpacea ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> wait wait, you gotta be shittin' me, c/p iz prijedloga zakona: Ispravlja se tiskarska pogrješka pri posljednjoj izmjeni Zakona.
<Mmike> loool
<BotaniCar|2> smijete se pogrJesci ? Cujem da je to postao ispravan nacin pisanja
<weshmashian> da, to sam i ja sad uspio proguglat
<weshmashian> al' jebote...
<weshmashian> jel' i strjelica isto?
<BotaniCar|2> i zmija me za srce ugrizlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
<weshmashian> ugrjizla? :)
<BotaniCar|2> lol !!
<SilverSpace> jajan
<Mmike> ivoks, http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/1c97f87a147dd2bcf53d51a245699d77
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 32.8°C (3:59 PM CEST on September 11, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 35%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 29.95 in 1014 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar|2> .weather Kickapoo
<jelly-home> kojivrag
<BotaniCar|2> .weather Kickapoo , IL 
<datase> BotaniCar|2: The current temperature in TornadoVortex.net (2), Peoria, Illinois is 22.0°C (9:20 AM CDT on September 11, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.16 in 1021 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqIU9-Qu9ug
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Tenacious D - Kickapoo lyrics, Views: 41361, Rating: 98.851672%
<jelly-home> http://www.guardian.co.uk/law/2012/sep/11/marital-assets-sperm
<ivoks> ahahaha
<BotaniCar|2> pa, ako su jajasca isto zajednicko dobro - ok 
<ivoks> i sad spavat
<jelly-home> wtf
<jelly-home> na tabletama generickog azitromicina pise "pliva"
<SilverSpace> a kaj bi trebalo pisati
<jelly-home> pa, tko ga stvarno proizvodi.  Ako ga proizvodi pliva, zasto je genericki a ne Sumamed?
<jelly-home> nositelj odobrenja: europharma doo
<jelly-home> ili: zasto prodaju isti lijek pod dva razlicita imena sa razlicitom cijenom
<ravilov> jelly-home, europharma je dio plive
<jelly-home> aha, isti kufer s brandom kao moj $employer
<ravilov> valjda
<silentbobri> hi svima
<jelly-home> hi :-(
<infy-> bok
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jel ova cudna grafika na onom tvom atomu http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da
<jelly-home> cinila mi se poznato odnekud
<SilverSpace> ma sranje koja bi sad na 3.5 trebalo raditi kaooo
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ploca ne prima 64bitni ubuntu
<SilverSpace> samo 32bita
<SilverSpace> windozi na tome lete 
<jelly-home> jos nema bios update za to?
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-12
<ivoks> danas svaka budala moze raditi u vladi RH
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/artukovic-kunst--alo--policija--ukrali-su-mi-auto--sat-kasnije--oprostite--zaboravila-sam-gdje-sam-ga-parkirala/1053230/
<ivoks> gagnam style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dodobas> yečpla
<weshmashian> mornin' o/
<dodobas> instalirah jucer xubuntu, ugodno iznenađen
<vileni> dodobas: ja ga imam vec godinu barem, isto se ugodno iznenadio nakon isprobavanja ostalih :)
<Mmike> nevjernici :)
<vileni> jedino sto nikako nisam uspio rijesiti da mi zapamtiti chrome kao default browser
<ivoks> zar nije to freedesktop standard?
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaazaspat cu
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> necemo graditi most, rekose pred izbore
<ivoks> a rekao sam da ce nam EU sve to platiti
<nitro-x> hi
<ivoks> nitro
<nitro-x> bok, kaj ima?
<nitro-x> jesi ziv?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> malo previse kave... ali dobro je
<ivoks> nije da mi smeta
<ivoks> ono
<ivoks> bas se ok osjecam
<BotaniCar> dobrojutro
<ivoks> imamo nitroglicerinase
<ivoks> imamo botanicare
<ivoks> ivokse
<ivoks> majkove
<BotaniCar> moglo bi i gore, da :) 
<ivoks> cak i lude limune
<ivoks> i jelly bean wannabeje
<weshmashian> i bijelu tehniku
<ivoks> i cvilije
<nitro-x> iso miki
<nitro-x> ljudovi, da li za ubuntu ima neki management software kao sto je spacewalk za centos?
<nitro-x> free
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> spacewalk
<nitro-x> jesi probao s deb paketima?
<nitro-x> nesto sam se igrao na debianu, ali mi nije radilo
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ja imam landscape za to
<nitro-x> ima jos nekih bugova
<nitro-x> landscape = nonFree
<ivoks> it's free for me :)
<nitro-x> ou jea
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> da li mozda znas da li ce ga dat van ?
<ivoks> kao open source?
<nitro-x> pa da
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> klijent je open source
<ivoks> protokol je definiran
<ivoks> netko treba samo osmisliti server
<nitro-x> aha, fala na info-u
<nitro-x> spacewalk mi ok radi, jos samo treba sredit .deb i moze proci
<ivoks> da je spacewalk napravljen plugabilno, moglo bi se samo dodati
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1555-1/
<nitro-x> sjecas li se debiana 1.3? :D
<ivoks> potato?
<nitro-x> kako se vec zove
<nitro-x> prva instalacija linuxa
<nitro-x> :D
<ivoks> to mi bio prvi debian
<ivoks> http://www.debian.org/News/1997/1.3
<ivoks>  Debian FTP sites are everywhere from Kansas to Croatia! 
<ivoks> :DD
<nitro-x> sjecas se da sam ti CeDeje donio
<nitro-x> :D
<ivoks> da, na srcu
<nitro-x> doma
<nitro-x> :D
<ivoks> vidi cdi
<ivoks> to sam bacio i nabavio prave cde
<ivoks> to smo isli instalirati kasnije kod onog lika... kak se zvao
<nitro-x> takje...
<nitro-x> imam jos negdje u arhivi onaj prvi CD, dosla je distra uz VIDI casopis
<nitro-x> idem delat dalje... vidimo se... uzivajte
<ivoks> a ja cu uskoro doma
<ivoks> jos 2h
<ivoks> i onda pivo, pizza i koreanke
<nitro-x> aj aj, tak treba
<ivoks> slink!
<nitro-x> nisam pivu pil od petka
<nitro-x> na motorijadi
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> Linux Rula! grem hljakat!!!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vileni: ako hoces default chrome na xubuntu ja rijesio tako da sam maknuo ff i onda postavio chrome zatim vratio ff :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ooo, koreanke! :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to se on samo zavarava :)
<ravilov> prema onom sta je jucer pricao, mozda na koreanke gleda isto ko na hranu, ko pizza i pivo
<ravilov> kad ga vec koreanke ne zanimaju inace
<BotaniCar> mislite da su koreanke sklone dijeliti svoje chari s turistima ? Kak im je zemlja drakonski nastrojena prema svim slobodama, ne bi me cudilo da je i sexualna sloboda tamo ogranicena 
<BotaniCar> .weather Kickapoo, IL
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in TornadoVortex.net (2), Peoria, Illinois is 17.7°C (3:38 AM CDT on September 12, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 79%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.11 in 1020 hPa (Steady). 
<ravilov> ivoks ce to najbolje znati
<BotaniCar> Meh, taj se nikad ne hvali, dvojim da fuka opce :)
<Mmike> jao, jeo sam jucer pizzu iz automata
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<Mmike> katastrofa
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ova zemlja je slobodnija od SAD-a
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj se nikad ne hvalis fukovima s sluzbenih putova ?!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to me zanimalo, thx 
<ivoks> pa to bi trajalo cijeli dan
<ivoks> svaki dan :)
<ivoks> ali da, koreanke nece bijelce
<ivoks> smrdimo na sirutku
<BotaniCar> ahahaha , pa ne moras pokazne vjezbe organizirati :) Samo ljudski kazes 'bio sam na tajlandu i fukao djevojku s "kopljem" ' :)
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> oni uopce ne konumiraju mlijecne proizvode
<BotaniCar> Heh, znaci, ne smrde samo druge rase nama bjelima :) Sirutka, tko bi ga znao :)
<ivoks> pa naravno da smrdi
<ivoks> nisi nikad otisao kod nekoga da ti je smrdilo?
<ivoks> sve je to stvar navike
<ivoks> ono sto mene fascinira...
<ivoks> oni misle da smo mi prljavi
<ivoks> a pod im je prepun letaka s tel. brojevima kurvi
<ivoks> vecina s rucka izlazi upackana
<ravilov> mozda misle duhovno a ne fizicki?
<ivoks> al eto, nas smatraju zmazanima
<ivoks> ravilov: juzna koreja je krscanska zemlja :)
<ravilov> e onda ne znam :)
<ivoks> mozda nije krscanska
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se Vijetnama i lika koji pod normalno mokri uz policu s robom u METROu ... 
<ivoks> ali ima puno krscana
<ivoks> da, krscanstvo je 30%
<ivoks> budizam 20%
<ivoks> ostalo su ateisti
<ravilov> BotaniCar, samo se pubertetska balavurdija jos hvali seksualnim avanturama
<ravilov> i naravno oni koji su mentalno zapeli u toj fazi
<ravilov> tj. nikad nisu odrasli
<BotaniCar> ravilov, opet ti svoj svjetonazor guras kao metar, nemoj
<BotaniCar> I reci onom tko ti je ukrao smisao za shalu da nije fora
<ravilov> to nije svjetonazor, to je cinjenica
<ivoks> idem... gotov za danas
<ravilov> BotaniCar, ja sam mozda preozbiljan, ali ti ga opet previse seres
<ravilov> sa oprostenjem
<ravilov> (again, cinjenica)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ovo zadnje stoji , ovo drugo ne.
<vileni> SilverSpace: probao sam i sa micanjem firefoxa, pa me svejedno pitao svako toliko za chrome jel hocu da bude default, na kraju sam se naviknuo svako toliko klikati yes
<ravilov> vileni, skriptiraj to klikanje :p
<vileni> ravilov: znas sto je najbolje, na ovom stroju chrome ima uptime po tjednima, pa se ni ne sjetim uopce :)
<ravilov> ha :p
<Vjetar> hah
<Vjetar> uptime Å¡to je to
<BotaniCar> ima veze s erekcijom, nista bitno :) 
<Vjetar> i mislio sam si da je to za ove mlade
<Vjetar> erekcija je precijenjena
<BotaniCar> Da, nish s cim se mi vishe mozemo hvaliti :)
<Vjetar> ;)
<BotaniCar> kaima vjetre, si dobar ? 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: nacjepio me klinca, 10 dana antibiotika
<Vjetar> klinac*
<Vjetar> njemu niš
<Vjetar> malo kašalj, dva dana doma i noga u tur u vrtić
<BotaniCar> Heh, prosao sam to pred dva tjedna, jos nisam sav svoj. Dobro jelly reche, na more, pa plivat, to lijeci sve
<Vjetar> taman sam se u petak uhvatio s projektom koji je trebao biti gotov do 31.8
<Vjetar> i u ponedjeljak temeratura 38
<BotaniCar> :) Nadam se da realizacija ne ovisi samo o tebi.
<jelly-home> trebao sam pitat doktoricu jel ima vise viroza nego uobicajeno
<jelly-home> mislim ko je vidio prehlade u 8-9 mjesecu
<SilverSpace> vileni: hm meni je upalilo 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ove godine ih ima vise nego inace, ja s sestrom u svom domu zdravlja pricah o tom (ona je pricala, ja sam ispuhivao nos)
<SilverSpace> jesi probao i iz terminala
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: bice toga jos dok se generacija-dvije ne priviknu na subtropsku klimu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: u vezi routera i diska kaj ce brzo krepati dali to vrijedi i za SD karticu 
<SilverSpace> dali i ona brzo krepa
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: nažalos ovisi samo o meni
<BotaniCar> jelly: pricas o generaciji dvije virusa ili ljudi ? AFAIK virusna prehlada nema veze s mikroklimom koliko s tim da li ti je netko podario virus ili ne 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne, ona krepa jos brze -- ssdovi imaju pametniji firmware i rezerviranog lufta koji dosta toga pokrpa
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ljudi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :) ah hebi ga
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kvaliteta tvog imunog sustava ima itekako veze s tim dal ces ista napraviti s tim virusom ili ne ;-)
<SilverSpace> znaci uzalud mi trud osim da stavim vanjski disk
<BotaniCar> jelly: suglasan. 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ak ces vrtiti torrente, da, na vanjski disk
<vileni> SilverSpace: SilverSpace probavao sam sa update-alternatives isto
<BotaniCar> moze li se u postfixu sloziti 'catch-all' adresa koja nije bas to: Treba mi konfiguracijski savjet za kreiranje mailboxa koji nece hvatati sve, vec samo mailove koji nisu zavrsili kod nekog legitimnog korisnika ( npr moja mail adresa je bot@tvrtka.net , netko posalje mail na bob@tvrtka.net , to zavrsi u tom posebnom mailboxu, ako 'bob' ne postoji kao korisnik)
<ivoks> ja bi to amavisom rijesio
<BotaniCar> Noted. Imas ideju kak to s samim postfixom napraviti ? 
<ivoks> cak se mozes i postfixom
<ivoks> dodas @domena.com bounce@domena.com
<ivoks> u neki file
<ivoks> i slozis delivery da ide prvo na account, pa alias, pa taj file
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> ako to stavis u /etc/postfix/bounce
<ivoks> onda:
<ivoks> postmap /etc/postfix/bounce
<ivoks> a u main.cf:
<ivoks> local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps hash:/etc/postfix/bounce
<ivoks> to bi, imho, trebalo raditi
<weshmashian> ili: ako koristis local delivery onda imas parametar luser_relay: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#luser_relay
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> e, to,para !! Hvala obojci,nisam se mogao sjetiti kak se fakin parametar zove :) 
<Mmike> Got bitten by vm.zone_reclaim_mode
 * Mmike slusa kako kartinzi paraju cestu
 * Mmike bi bas mogao odvest malo danas krugek-dva :)
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> pivo
<ivoks> i posao
<ivoks> tesko skupa idu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> opet se nalio :)
<Mmike> i opet kuka :)
 * Mmike se sinoc tak nalio da si misli kak je ovima sto su odlucili ne piti alkohol - super
<ivoks> guinness!!!
<ivoks> a pint
<ivoks> balic ovdje kosta ko dva TV-a
<dodobas> Mmike: pa druze... u grob ce te piva odvesti
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> moram prestat
<Mmike> kak sam presto pusit
<Mmike> slicno tak nekak
<Mmike> samo, stalno neke feste neki eventi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si opet u Zg ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, od subote
<BotaniCar> I, moram rec da si parcijalno imao pravo da (neke) cigare smrde i grebu :) Znas kak sam desetljecima ( !! ) pusio walter .. odlucio sam si pocet motati pluge  radim to par mjeseci, pred par sam dana zaboravio nafrkat pljuga za posao .. kupim walter, zapalim i onak .. gadno mi je , i malo grebe :) 
<ivoks> da, ni ja ne mogu
<ivoks> cigarete postanu odvratne
<infy-> happy programmers day? :o
<infy-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers%27_Day
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 256
<infy-> eto i Hrvatska je na listi
<infy-> aj neka
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: e, tocno to! men' su pljuge sad nekak 'suhe' i fakat deru grlo
<ivoks> kladim se da obojica pusite GV
<BotaniCar> GV ? 
<ivoks> golden virgina
<ivoks> majke ti
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, ima tko iskustva s VIPovom novom uberponudom ( nude osiguranje od neggoda preko kvarnera) Jel to fakat dzaba, ili ima caka ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja pusim 'hercegovca' 
<BotaniCar> Majke mi :)
<ivoks> tri piva i jedan caj
<ivoks> 60$
<ivoks> i jos je caj najskuplji
<BotaniCar> kak i treba biti, najmanje truda da ga se pripremi 
<weshmashian> ivoks: jok, ZD (Zlatni Dukat) ili Flandria ili na kaj vec naletim
<Mmike> ivoks jel' se sjecas koji ti je bio sirac posudio oburt?
<Mmike> TRUBO! :) lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tj, koje su mu karakteristike bile?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> sirac?
<jelly-home> sir... od milja?  _posudio_?
<ivoks> objektiv?
<ivoks> sirokokutni objektiv?
<ivoks> sirokokutni objektiv = sirac?
<jelly-home> ivoks: ak si to dobro desifrirao, mislim da zavredjuje /kicking 
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa to je jedino sto sam posudio :)
<ivoks> al svejedno...
<ivoks> misleading je, u najmanju ruku
<ivoks> ne, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> mislim da je bio 45ica, ali nisam 100%
<ivoks> uostalom, ti si ga imao par tjedana, a ja dva dana
<ivoks> i ti sad mene pitas kakav je bio?
<weshmashian> a zakaj ti je to cudno uopce? :)
<ivoks> upit klijenta
<ivoks> tj., zahtjev
<ivoks> zelimo 'emergency messure' za security breach
<ivoks> measure, naravno
<ivoks> koji ce raditi u bilo kojem slucaju unutar par minuta
<ivoks> i odgovor je
<ivoks> 'complete shutdown'
<BotaniCar> posten odgovor
<BotaniCar> i jedini ispravan :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ++
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, bio je 10-12, ili 12-18 ili 15-18, al' me F zanima :/
<Mmike> h,m
<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da nemam vise one ruzne scrollbarove
<ivoks> toilet
<Mmike> ti svi kompjuteri su glupi
<Mmike> mislim, sta, imamo svu tu tehnologiju
<Mmike> a stalno treba prckat, tvikat, tjunat, mrdat, kenjat
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a ti bi radije da smo svi ovdje nezaposleni/pekari  ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: i have only 5 words for you
<ivoks> Mmike: 0100111101100100011010100110010101100010011010010010000001110011001000000111010001101001011011010010000001101110011000010111000001110010011001010110010001101110011010010110110100100000011100110111010001110110011000010111001001101001011011010110000100100001
<BotaniCar> LOL
<ivoks> BotaniCar: 010010110110111101101010011010010010000001110011011001010010000001101011011101010111001001100001011000110010000001110100011010010010000001110011011011010110100101101010011001010111001100101100001000000110000100111111
<BotaniCar> nemrem tak brzo kopipejstat, jso vristim od smijeha :) 
<BotaniCar> 01101011011000010110101100100000011100110110010100100000011011100110010100100000011000100110100100100000011100110110110101101001011010100110000101101111001000000011101000101001001000000100001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001100011011010000110000101110100001000000011101000101001
<BotaniCar> nemojte me tjerat' da si slozim IRC konverter za ovo sranje :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, aj jos samo jednom, onaj postsgres log analyzer? :)
<Mmike> 100100011010100010101?
<dodobas> pgjazavac
<ivoks> Mmike: Error: Malformed binary. Your binary code is must be divisible by 8.
<BotaniCar> ne zna ni binarno pisati :) 
<BotaniCar> Imal je kulju i iz 'rvackog, i iz binarnog :)
<ivoks> Mmike: 01000101011100100111001001101111011100100011101000100000010011010110000101101100011001100110111101110010011011010110010101100100001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010111000100000010110010110111101110101011100100010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100000011000110110111101100100011001010010000001101001011100110010000001101101011101010111001101110100001000000110001001100101001000000110010001101001011101100
<drj_cro> Mmike: http://www.convertbinary.com/
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto ti jos jedan podsjetnik http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/badgers/
<Mmike> ivoks, 101010
<Mmike> dodobas, plz? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://github.com/dalibo/pgbadger
<Mmike> :*
<SilverSpace> cini mi se poslje ove danasnje velike nadogradnje 12.10 vise nista nece raditi
<BotaniCar> mozda kod tebe :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja vrtim centos, meni nikad nista ne radi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: dakle pgjazavac ->  http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/badgers/ -> https://github.com/dalibo/pgbadger
<dodobas> žiš?
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hoce mi 245 to remove
<Mmike> dodobas, da
<Mmike> sad sam ugasio
<Mmike> matermu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa, ako su viska :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a koliko 'new' ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar:  libspeex1:i386 libspeexdsp1:i386 libsqlite3-0:i386 libssl0.9.8:i386 libssl1.0.0:i386 libstdc++5:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libtag1-vanilla:i386 libtag1c2a:i386 libtasn1-3:i386 li
<SilverSpace> ovakvi nekakvi
<BotaniCar> ako sad pocnes pejstat sve pakete, stavljam te na ignore na 15 min :) Mislio sam na brojku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma samo malo :)
<SilverSpace> stisnuo sam enter i nek ide sve kvragu :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahahahah
<BotaniCar> Sreca prati hrabre :)
<SilverSpace> Removing skype-bin
<SilverSpace> ovo sigurno nece radit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u biti skoro sve su to 32bitne datoteke
<SilverSpace> ovo je 64bitni ubuntu
<SilverSpace> Removing mplayer aha i ovo nece raditi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znam da te pitam svaki put
<ivoks> i znam da svaki put nedas smisleni odgovor
 * BotaniCar se smijucka
<ivoks> al... zakaj se igras s razvojnim distribucijama kada ne razumijes kaj se sad desava? :)
<ivoks> a bugove ionako neces prijaviti
<BotaniCar> kad njegovi bugovi nisu bugovi nego pokusaji neceg van specifikacije :)
<ivoks> i opet nece nis reci
<BotaniCar> vidim ja ivoks da ti zivis od informatike :) Zaboravio si onaj osjecaj vatre u zilama kad pokusavas nesto za sto developeri velikim,masnim,crvenim slovima napisu 'OVO NE RADITI' :)
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ili je ovo s vatrom u zilama imalo veze s alkoholom, ako da, zanemari :)
<ivoks> kak mislis zaboravio
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<ivoks> ja sam uvijek bio hladan
<ivoks> 'NE TO RADITI' je modus operandi
<ivoks> samo sto ne kukam kak onda nis ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> aha kitu radi nakon reboota kernel panic :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ocekivao si nesto drugo ? Sad popravi taj kernel panic i pocni instalirati stvari :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak ne pa prijavim tu i tam poneki 
<BotaniCar> apt-get update && apt-get install porn
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: aha i extra paket apt-get install bangbus
<BotaniCar> :)))
<SilverSpace> ali vis na kernelu 3.2 radi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da budem iskren, nisam citao od pocetka, kaj zapravo radis ? 
<SilverSpace> ma upgredao sam na betu 12.10
<SilverSpace> i sad se sa time zabavljam
<BotaniCar> *giggle* iz radoznalosti , ili ima neke uberfeature ? 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: fedora is your 3.5.3 kernel friend
<SilverSpace> a ovaj ivoks to ne kuzi sve svaca ozbiljno :)
<Mmike> gedora!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fakat, zakaj kukas? :)
<BotaniCar> fedora nije niciji prijatelj, vise zla maceha
<Mmike> normalno je da ne radi
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: koja je sad broj gedora
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: 17 i oni su prešli na gnome/unity
<SilverSpace> super mi je ovaj kameleon bar 
<Vjetar> tak da ti navikavanje ne bude problem :)
<dodobas> ma ima fedora onu neku... remix ... foru
<Vjetar> dodobas: gedora je dugo furala KDE
<SilverSpace> uh kaj vec 17 nisam to probao mislim od 11
<dodobas> Vjetar: zbilja ?
<dodobas> mozda je to samo bio remix
<nitro-x> ke?
<nitro-x> ko je na unity preso?
<nitro-x> gedora?
<Vjetar> nitro-x: fedora 17 nema default KDE
<Vjetar> ja stvrano ne znam kako se imenuje na gedora jeziku ali jako izgleda kao unity
<Vjetar> :)
<SilverSpace> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-w4a-AK2Dr0w/UFAp9M3IRzI/AAAAAAAAmY0/tBfa4CV9RNY/s0/37100.jpg
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> bad shop is bad
<nitro-x> Vjetar: a to, ok.. :)
<Vjetar> http://gnuman.com/fedora-17-screenshots/?pid=641
<Vjetar> jel' to unity? :)
<nitro-x> gnome
<drj_cro> Vjetar: gnome-shell
<Vjetar> a koji k je onda unity?
<dodobas> e bas to... nitko ne zna :)
<ipozgaj> oj
<Vjetar> thunder!
<BotaniCar> oj , ipozgaju 
<ipozgaj> paf!
<BotaniCar> ogladnim svaki put kad vidim 'alter table' 
<jelly-home> alter table alter table alter table
<BotaniCar> fala jelly, sad sam nazvao doma i zamolio zenu da na jedan batak nozem ureze 'jelly' :) To cu prvo pojesti dok dodjem doma :)
<Mmike> alter table?
<Mmike> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/12/09/12/0048209/is-a-computer-science-degree-worth-getting-anymore
<Mmike> jelly-home, kad bi mogao novi debian?
<Mmike> zakaj nema turbota
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> Mmike: na proljeće recimo
<Mmike> jelly-home, kul, thnx!
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly-home> Mmike: zeleni graf na http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/ treba pasti na nulu 
<ivoks> bok, noc
<ivoks>  Total number of release-critical bugs: 1656
<ivoks> fucking ey!
<ivoks> sigurno nisu svi release critical
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?archive=no&bug=687314
<ivoks> extensive logging je critical bug?
<ivoks> debian treba bug managera
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?archive=no&bug=687386
<ivoks> ???
<ivoks> 0ad igra ne radi, pa je to release critical bug?
<jelly-home> ivoks: da
<jelly-home> ak komad softvera uopce ne radi, nece ga biti u stable releaseu
<jelly-home> ivoks: gledaj samo Only bugs relevant to testing
<jelly-home> Number concerning the next release: 522 -- http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/other/testing.html 
<nitro-x> enter /quit
<jelly-home> leave /quit alone
<obruT> prokleti lopovski t-com... sad gledam cijene brzina pa fakat nisu normalni
<Mmike> obruT, taj otkaz!
<Mmike> obruT, onaj tvoj sirac, kaki F ima?
<obruT> 3.5-4.5
<hbogner> Mmike, nece morat dat otkaz, ionako ih sve izbacuju van :D
<obruT> jebenih 100 kn vise bih trebao dati da bi imao do 10 Mbit/s... sad imam do 4
<obruT> hbogner: kak ti znas da nas izbacuju ? :)
<Enver_kemoba|Lap> u bosni je 30 km 300 kb/s
<Enver_kemoba|Lap> to je kucni internet, a za moblini bolje da ne pricam
<hbogner> obruT, pola obitelji mi radi tamo i neki prijatelji, a i ja sam radio preko sc-a tamo :D
<obruT> aha
<hbogner> obruT, i znam da svi kukaju i boje se
<obruT> pa da, nesto se prica vec neko vrijeme
<hbogner> pogotovo ovi stariji
<obruT> izgleda da ce ostat uprava :P
<obruT> a sve ostalo radit vanjski :P
<hbogner> da :D
<Mmike> svi u porn-industry radit, svi!
<hbogner> ajmoooo
<obruT> mogla bi im se politika opako obit o glavu, al eto...
<hbogner> obruT, vec im se odbija
<hbogner> obruT, imam optiku pred vratima i mogu je sutra uzet, ali nesmiju mi prikljucit brzinu manju od 20 mega
<jelly-home> gle, stvar je takva  da otpustis 90% ljudi iz nekog telco-a korisnici prvih x mjeseci nece nis primijetiti
<jelly-home> jedini koje ne smijes otpustiti su oni koji generiraju i salju racune ;-)
<Mmike> obruT, tak malo? ja mislio da ima veci f
<Mmike> tj, manji
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tj, da je svjetslosno jaci
<obruT> nazalost, ne bas
<obruT> da je, bio bi vjerojatno duplo skuplji :P
<obruT> o jebemti linux i updateove i sve :P
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> nevremence doalzi
<hbogner> kisa padaaaa, trava rasteeee, mokra mackicaaaa...
<SilverSpace> di kisa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za porn-industry treba imati povecu kitu :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, folka pada vec nekoliko minuta
<obruT> SilverSpace: speak for yourself :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ovdje evo sad pocelo
<hbogner> it came fom the southwest! ta na na  naaaa
<hbogner> buawahahaha
<hbogner> sad i grmi
<jelly-home> a i sijeva
<jelly-home> i lijeva
<obruT> bome lijeva
<obruT> a treba ic spat :P
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-13
<dodobas> yehebo
 * Mmike i macka gledaju pr0n
<dodobas> Mmike: si upratio -> http://www.justin.tv/sfpug/b/331890663
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> sad gledam :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> kako je lik naporan
<Mmike> sa rastegnutim ae u 'and' i to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma ajd... ok je... dinamican je...
<dodobas> da je francuz... nema sanse...
<Mmike> i on koristi unity
<Mmike> ili mozda samo gnome shell?
<dodobas> unity... cini se
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> mac os :0
<dodobas> crazy indexing genius :)
<ivoks> ono... kad shvatis da si dva tjedna pricao zidu
<ivoks> i da ces morati ostati jos tjedan dana u koreji
<ivoks> barem
<ravilov> fun
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> uopce ne slusaju
<ravilov> daj kupi bar par Samsungovih dionica kad si vec tamo
<ravilov> da nije bas skroz uzalud bilo :p
<ivoks> pricas im, pokusavas im objasniti, a oni samo odjednom pocnu pricati o necemu o cemu ste pricali prije sat vremena
<ivoks> i nema nikakve veze
<ivoks> isusati, hocu ici doma
<ravilov> a sta je problem? jezicna barijera? ili su jednostavno tupavi?
<ivoks> oboje
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> tupava barijera
<ivoks> ima ih par koji zele uciti
<ravilov> hm
<ivoks> ali vecina te gleda s visoka i misli kako sve znaju
<ivoks> i onda, nakon sto si tjedan dana on-site
<ravilov> prema mom iskustvu, takvi su obicno jako nisko u zapovijednom lancu i nemaju utjecaja skoro na nista
<ravilov> (ti sto hoce)
<ivoks> oni se sjete kako im setup bas nije onako kako su rekli
<Mmike> wo-ha!
 * Mmike superspecjalac popravio pr0n opet
<Mmike> dodobas, freeporn.com (NSFW) = django
<obruT> jel tko zna onog Bralica sto pise pizdarije po njuzima, c/c++ grupe ?
<Mmike> obruT, ime?
<obruT> pa potpisuje se s Robert Bralic
<obruT> sad jel se tako zove ili ne, tko bi znao
<obruT> frajer, ili je opaki troll ili ima mentalnih poteskoca pa bih bas volio znati sto od toga
<obruT> sve mi se vise cini da je trol jer ne mozes biti tako udaren
<obruT> al opet, sve je moguce
<Mmike> poznato mi to zvuci
<Mmike> al' nemrem povezat ni sa cime
<ravilov> navedi neke bisere
<obruT> uglavnom, frajer brije na vezane liste i rekurzije i stalno posta neki kod koji uglavnom ne radi i tako... pljuje po c++...
<obruT> baca neke filozofije
<obruT> a ekipi skoci zivac pa pocne rasprava
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> svasta :)
<Mmike> nisam dugo tipkao po newsiam :)
<obruT> ma tesko je to opisati nekom tko ne prati...
<ravilov> a svasta, sta se daju isprovocirat
<obruT> ja pogledam par grupa da vidim o cemu se pise, vrlo vrlo rijetko postam nesto
<ravilov> obruT, a mozda je covjek citao onaj hoax intervju sta si linkao
<ravilov> pa zato pljuje po c++
<obruT> ma briga mene jel se tko provocira, zbilja me zanima jel frajer poremecen ili sto
<obruT> poceo je pljuvati prije :)
<ravilov> pa mozda je nasao intervju prije :)
<obruT> onaj interview je zakon :) bas sam se odvalio citajuci :)
<ravilov> ja mislim da uopce nije hoax :p
<ravilov> totalno ima smisla
<obruT> pa ima da :)
<ravilov> e da
<ravilov> sretan Programmers' Appreciation Day!
<ravilov> skraceno PAD
<ravilov> u Appleu se slavi kao iPad
<obruT> apple ce tuzit svakog tko slavi PAD
<Mmike> ti njuzi su cudni
<Mmike> ima lik jedan, Vedran Furac
<Mmike> ueber troll na njuzima :)
<Mmike> bar koliko ga se ja sjecam
<Mmike> radimo zajedno sad
<Mmike> lik je cista suprotnost tome kako izgleda na newsima
<Mmike> a onda ima onaj gogala kojeg doduse neznam, al' znam ljude koji rade s njim - vele da je u zivo jos gori :)
<obruT> gogala je lik svoje vrste
<ravilov> Mmike, to uopce nema veze sa newsima
<ravilov> znam ja za bar jos jednog lika koji ima jako slicnu psihologiju
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> jednostavno ima potrebu na netu imati alter ego
<ravilov> koji je navodno potpuna suprotnost IRL
<obruT> gogalin lik nije alter ego... gogala je takav
<ravilov> ma ne, pricam o ovom prvom sta ga je spomenuo
<ravilov> furac
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546461_447899488581618_1005739648_n.jpg
<obruT> blago klincu
<ravilov> mislim da mu je to u tim godinama bilo vise traumaticno nego super
<obruT> 16 godina ?
<obruT> traumaticno ? :)
<obruT> pola mog razreda bi se bacilo na sise i guzice da se nama tak nesto dogodilo :)
<ravilov> mmmda
<ravilov> ok
<ravilov> nevermind :)
<ravilov> ali ipak je ispao skandal
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564631_4125963779783_2083891965_n.jpg
<ivoks> kaj su fakat rastegnuli iphone?
<BotaniCar> sam vam vec rekao kak mi php ide an onu stvar ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj, fale ti closures? :)
<BotaniCar> ma daj, ucitavam stranicu i dobijam segmentation faultove, debugiram i prijavim, a nazad dobijem 'reinstaliraj php' .. i kaj je najbolje, to rijesi problem .. 
<BotaniCar> nabijem ih na metiljavi ku*ac
<BotaniCar> i onda mi ljudi reinstall komponenti nabijaju na nos kao 'windows foru' :)
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> kako da otvorim 30ak sajtova iz .txt filea nekog u browseru u separate tabovima?
<BotaniCar> chrome "url1" "url2" "url3" .. radi, ne znam za iz fajla .. mozda http://www.gamedev.net/topic/569031-get-chrome-to-open-pages-from-a-list-in-txt/
<BotaniCar> ako imas windowse, naravno :)
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> radi i tu
<Mmike> cat /tmp/file | xargs google-chrome
<Mmike> milina :)
<ravilov> a sta fali google-chrome `cat file`
<ravilov> ?
<ravilov> actually, nevermind
<ravilov> vjerojatno be se neki znakovi poklali sa shellom
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nisam probavao :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jesam vam pricao kako je MySQL drek?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi...
<dodobas> cek da kokice uzmem
<obruT> ja sam jucer dobio blagi slom zivaca s doticnim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lik napravi 'DELETE FROM' na masteru
<Mmike> to traje oko 5-6 minuta
<Mmike> onda lik to prekine, jer mu je sve stalo
<Mmike> onda replikacija pukne jer je MyISAM u igri i pitaj boga kaj je obrisano kaj nije
<igustin> Mmike: a da skupiš The Best Of i prezentiraš u zabavnom dijelu DC2013?
<igustin> (osim ako se i iduće godine ne ženiš ponovo ili porađaš ili...) :P :D
<Mmike> igustin, :) 
<Mmike> igustin, da, to je bila inicijalna ideja za DC2011, ako se sjecas :)
<igustin> ta je tema uvijek aktualna ;)
<Mmike> jel' smijem reci na predavanju 'drek'? :)
<dodobas> smijes reci... drekec :)
<SilverSpace> kakach
<Mmike> SilverSpace, LOL :)
<igustin> Mmike: smiješ, stavit ćemo te kao zadnjeg drugog dana, onda je sve dopušteno
<igustin> tada, a pogotovo za MySQL možeš biti i eksplicitniji
<igustin> Mmike: pribilježeno (da ne misliš da se šalim) :P
<Mmike> igustin, a, dva predavanja? Jer, pg9.2 je munja
<dodobas> wee OOM mi ubije... Vbox
<igustin> Mmike: to se podrazumijeva (dug od prije) ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/intel-nuc-godine/118353.aspx
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/kamera-uhvatila-pucanje-gumice-usred-seksa
<ivoks> najsmijesnije od svega... netko je cak nasao vremena komentirati :)
<ivoks> ne...
<ivoks> kinezi i koreanci su glupi
<ivoks> tocka.
<ivoks> nema drugog objasnjenja
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - glupi
<ivoks> bas ono
<ivoks> mutavi
<ivoks> jebo me pas ako u ovoj zemlji sve ne funkcionira - slucajno
<ivoks> zakon velikih brojeva
<ivoks> ako napravis 1000 gluposti, 1001 pokusaj ce biti ok
<SilverSpace> hebate u areni ce se odigrati vaterpolo umjesto hokeja
<Mmike> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/26688366.jpg
<Mmike> zasto bi mysql imao reload
<BotaniCar> bas sad nest drkam po njem, kak smo rekli da se smije reci .. 'MySQL je kakach' ? :)
<BotaniCar> Microsoft je presuper :) I windows2012 hyper-v server bu dzabe :) Vele decki da disk throughput jede malu djecu naspram vmwareta
<jelly-home> lako za throughput, sto je s latencyjem i iopsima
<BotaniCar> ima se, ima se , ces citati malo ? 
<BotaniCar> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29189
<BotaniCar> ima za izguglati i pdf s vise detalja
<jelly-home> > Dobio info iz krampa da se zapalila trafostanica na Gredicama (oops) 
<jelly-home> bas mi je doma zatitrao UPS na tren pa sam se cudio
<BotaniCar> http://blogs.technet.com/b/schadinio/archive/2012/07/07/over-1-million-iops-from-a-single-vm.aspx ( OVER 1 MILLION IOPS FROM A SINGLE VM )
<BotaniCar> samo skicni tablicu na dnu zadnjeg linka :) 
<BotaniCar> w2k8 vs vmware vs w2k12
<weshmashian> nama upravo nestalo struje na 1sec
<jelly-home> malo se istitrava po gradu
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nelose
<jelly-home> VM configured with:  –64 Virtual Processors   –64 GB of memory
<jelly-home> jebate, ja nemam takve hostove a kamoli guestove
<jelly-home> nadam se da nisu koristili IOMMU, jer bi podatak bio beskoristan
<BotaniCar> :) 
<weshmashian> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/eksplozija-u-trafostanici-na-jarunu-dio-zagreba-bez-struje/636792.aspx
<BotaniCar> 5okolonasi,opet
<BotaniCar> kak u outlooku pogledam headere ( vele mi da mi odlazni mail nema content header) 
<rsedak> dd
<weshmashian> mrmlj?
<BotaniCar> grmbl ! 
<jelly-home> rsedak: 0+0 records in 0+0 records out 
<rsedak> kao i obicno .)
<BotaniCar> :)
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<jelly-home> BMW Cars Vulnerable To Blank Key Attack http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mg74/features/bmw-car-theft-technology
 * Mmike ce u paklu zavrsit
<Mmike> to je sigurno
<hbogner> kaj si sad napravio Mmike 
<hbogner> oped zenu nazvao cura?
<rsedak> a zena govori ceski :-)
<SilverSpace> ulovila ga kako se mazi sa mačkom :)
<rsedak> joj to nebu dobro :-D
<dodobas> yelloqwq
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/superracunalo-legica-raspberry-pija/118364.aspx
<ivoks> jebate
<ivoks> kak sam se nacvrcao
<ivoks> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/prevent/typhoon/ty.htm
<ivoks> superiska!
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<ivoks> :D
<datase> ivoks: Title: PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V, Views: 159710785, Rating: 96.70805%
<SilverSpace> kaj si se navuko na to 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, poceo je plesat kao oni
<jelly-home> ovaj ivoks je vec dosadan
<SilverSpace> http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_152641_1.jpg
<jelly-home> od dva lika sto drze oglase na njuskalu za taj stick, ni jedan ga nema na lageru
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: inace -- kinezi znaju izrendati slike proizvoda i staviti na prodaju prije nego stvar uopce postoji
<jelly-home> Amlogic-M3 SoC, meh
<jelly-home> djubrad trazi NDA za dobiti Linux source i libraryje
<SilverSpace> :) 
<igcek> decki... usjeva li kome tunellirat rdp preko ssh?
<igcek> "najsvjezija" info. koju imam je da koristim nes kosto 172.0.0.2
<igcek> al mi nekak ne radi :)
<igcek> ah da 172.0.0.2:3392
<igcek> i to ne radi
<jelly-home> igcek: da.
<igcek> LoL, jel to odgovor?
<igcek> XD
<jelly-home> to je odgovor na <igcek> decki... usjeva li kome tunellirat rdp preko ssh?
<igcek> imas li win 7?
<jelly-home> ne, xp na remote vm-u
<jelly-home> mogu probat naci neki 7 ako treba
<igcek> ja imam problema sa win 7
<jelly-home> lokalni stroj je linux, remote ssh server je linux, rdp server vidljiv sa remote strane je xp
<igcek> aja... ne
<jelly-home> objasni probleme
<igcek> ja mislim na win7 ---> linux ssh ---> win7
<jelly-home> koji ssh client, putty?
<igcek> jes
<jelly-home> 172.0.0.2 je javna adresa btw.  Privatni segment je 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255
<igcek> pardon... 127
<jelly-home> ok, to je bolje
<igcek> localhost valjda...
<jelly-home> kako izgleda forward?
<igcek> ma ja... prvo je islo samo sa promjenjenim portom... onda je bilo treba dat umjesto localhost, 127, sad me zanima koja je najnovija verzija
<igcek> u biti nemam mogucnosti sad istestirati :), pito sam tek tako, da vidim ako je kaka finta za koju neznam
<jelly-home> javi se kad bude pri tom racunalu, tesko je napamet izdumati sto je poslo krivo
<igcek> vjerujem... hvala svejedno
<jelly-home> nema na cemu!
<josipsb> poz :)
<SilverSpace> vece
<Vlado9A3CY> koji smijeh, otvaram jednostavnu ods datoteku i smrzne mi se LibreOffice :)
<Vlado9A3CY> restart x :)
<Vlado9A3CY> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-14
<ivoks> moving up
<ivoks> interkontic u seulu :)
<dodobas> yekloa
<weshmashian> \o
<MmikeDOMA> qua-pla
<dodobas> neka dobro pivo tece nasim venama
<BotaniCar|2> jutro :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<weshmashian> i tak, cistacica usteka zauger u krivu uticnicu, uspije overloadat UPS koji je povuko server za sobom na kojem se nakon toga razletio virtualac...
<weshmashian> zakon pocetak dana :)
<Mmike> super je to s tim virtualkama, jelda? :)
<weshmashian> nenadjebivo :)
<Mmike> (cistacice opce necu spominjat)
<weshmashian> nemoj, nemoj ni pitat kak je doslo do toga da uspije ustekat zauger na ups :)
<Mmike> ja sam u jednoj firmi, davno, radio, ista je imala glavni DB server za sve poslovnice i sve pod stolom direktorovim u sobi Njegovoj.
<weshmashian> uf, lemme guess, sve bilo ok dok nije dosla teta cistacica? :)
<Mmike> pa je jednom lik ostavio prozor otvoren (ili je provaljeno bilo), pa je padala kisa, pa je malo smocila sve
<Mmike> ima i bekap server, koji je bio pored njega
<Mmike> jer, da, sta ce on u sistem salu to, da to skupo
<Mmike> to su one firme di dodjes, budes 2-3-4 tjedna max i odes
<ravilov> jel prezivjelo? :)
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> falilo je jedno 3 dana
<Mmike> ostatak sam ja imao na svom stroju jer sam nesto testirao
<Mmike> pa sam si napravio kopiju baze
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> tako gospon direktor nece nista naucit
<ravilov> trebao je ostat bez svega
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' to je njegov problem, ne moj :)
<Mmike> ja sam oso u drugu firmu di sam onda napravio rm -rf /var/lib/postgresql
<Mmike> mislec da sam na staging serveru, a ne na prod serveru :)
<Mmike> srecom, vrlo dobri logovi, malo pajtona, i da vidis
<Mmike> tako da od onda ne koristim bas taj rm puno :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/arkticki-led-se-topi-rekordnom-brzinom-cekaju-nas-susna-ljeta-uz-razorne-oluje-i-ekstremne-zime/636896.aspx
<Mmike> moglo bi snijega bit' ove godine
<ivoks> jebte
<ravilov> a bas bi trebao koristit, da uvjezbas :p
<ivoks> hp
<ravilov> Forty-year-old fashion designer from Tokyo Kazuhiro Watanabe has the world's tallest mohawk. It's 3-foot-8.6-inch or 1.3 m tall. The 2013 edition of Guinness World Records Book will include him for the very first time. Kazuhiro Watanabe says it took him 15 years to grow his hair and he spends two hours a day using one can of gel and three cans of hairspray to make it stand.
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564762_448197815218452_857889410_n.jpg
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> premjestanje u drugi hotel
<ivoks> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/intercontinental/en/gb/locations/seoul-grand
<weshmashian> zakon, i sad sam odgovoran za server na koji nemam nikakav pristup
<ravilov> sretno
<weshmashian> al' to je ok, upravo pala odluka da u iducih 6mj odem iz ove firme
<weshmashian> pa kud puklo da puklo
<ivoks> tajfun stize za koji sat
<ivoks> pa moram prije kise :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kak dopustis da budes odgovoran za server na koji nemas pristup?
<Mmike> jel' netko, recently, radio testove na dual quad-core intelima koji imaju HT u smislu HT vs nonHT
<ivoks> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/prevent/typhoon/ty.htm
<ivoks> nabijem ga
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bezi ti iz tog sranja :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: u ovom trenutku me tak i tak zaboli :D uglavnom, bez mene ne smije nitko fizicki do servera, for some strange reason...
<obruT> ajme... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Wai0KpzGIPQ/S9MQvM3wcOI/AAAAAAAAHIY/4rTkNsc-_rA/s1600/Captain-Kirk--46873.jpg
<weshmashian> Mmike: tocnije, imam pristup, al' to je win server i ne zelim mu prismrdit
<SilverSpace> obruT: opet ti surfas po zabranjenim stranicama 
<ravilov> obruT, hawt :p
<ravilov> weshmashian, dakle tvoje radno mjesto je ispred vrata u sistem salu
<Mmike> woot?
<Mmike> gnome calc zna konvertirati valute! :0
<ravilov> eh, zna i gcalctool
<ravilov> ali to brzo zastari
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> gcalctool = gnome calc :)
<weshmashian> ravilov: jok, al' u svakom slucaju se mora proc kraj mene na putu prema dol.. erm, servera
<SilverSpace> http://www.konverta.hr/
<Mmike> naplacivanje opomena i inoga je zabranjeno, right?
<Mmike> zakon o zastsiti potrosaca?
<Mmike> ili?
<chaky|lap> tako je
<chaky|lap> i ne smiju ti naplatiti ni "obavijest"
<Mmike> – »potrošač« je fizička osoba koja sklapa pravni posao i djeluje na tržištu izvan svoje trgovačke, poslovne, obrtničke ili profesionalne djelatnosti,
<Mmike> drek na sibici :/
<Mmike> pravnoj osobi smiju naplatiti opomenu kako god im se sprdne
<igustin_> ne
<chaky|lap> aha, nisam to znao
<Mmike> eto, nit ja :/
<Mmike> igustin, ne, kao, ne smiju nit pravnoj, ili?
<igustin> ma Å¡to vam je? nema naplate opomena *nikome*
<igustin> da, točno tako, i potvrdili mi i VIP i T-Com
<Mmike> igustin, sad sam pricao s vipom, i rekli su mi 'samo fizicke osobe'
<Mmike> onda sam isao citati zakon o zastiti potrosaca
<Mmike> isti se ne odnosi na pravne osobe
<Mmike> po tom zakonu "potrosac" je on ono sto sam pejstao gore :/
<igustin> omg
<igustin> prije 10-15 dana sam se borio s VIP-om i T-Com-om (radi kašnjenja računa) i rekli su mi da više nema naplate ni za mene (obrtnika)
<igustin> ali, provjerit ću, to nema smisla, i mora se popraviti
<Mmike> mislim da obrtnik nije pravna osoba
<Mmike> nego isto fizicka
<igustin> svejedno, *nikome*
<Mmike> d.o.o. je definitivno pravna osoba
<Mmike> ha, eto, u zakonu pise 'samo fizicka osoba'
<Mmike> tj, zakon o zastiti potrosaca se ne odnosi na pravne osobe
<igustin> poanta je da oni ne naplaćuju opomene, a ne da se pojedine primatelje selektivno oslobodi toga
<Mmike> Ja se potpuno slazem s tobom.
<Mmike> Al' eto, zakon nije takav. 
<igustin> glupost, ali ne kažem da nisi u pravu
<Mmike> Naime, naplatilo mi opomenu, zato sam isao istraziti.
<SilverSpace> prirodne neprilike
<igustin> Mmike: nevjerojatno, to treba gazit ;)
<Mmike> igustin, a kaj da im radim sad :)
<BotaniCar|2> jebo ih avalon.
<BotaniCar|2> cekam 2h da mi glue recorde promijene 
<BotaniCar|2> I onda mi to naprave krivo :) Pa koliko moras biti debil :) 
<BotaniCar|2> imam domene X.hr i X.eu, trazim promjenu glue zapisa za X.eu, oni mi promjene za X.hr
<ivoks> nelos ovaj hotel :-)
<SilverSpace> jel bunker
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Mmike: kažu da se zabrana naplate opomena odnosi na sve!
<igustin> Mmike: ti si obrt?
<Mmike> ne
<igustin> ili doo?
<Mmike> d.o.o.
<Mmike> igustin, tko ti je to rekao?
<igustin> @VladaRH na Twitteru
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> da se ukljucim
<igustin> dali neki link
<igustin> Mmike: http://is.gd/zJqgl1
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> prijedlog zakona
<Mmike> u kojem opet pise: "»potroša
<Mmike> č 
<Mmike> «
<Mmike>  je fizi
<Mmike> č
<Mmike> ka osoba koja sklapa pravni posao i djeluje na tržištu izvansvoje trgova
<Mmike> č
<Mmike> ke, poslovne, obrtni
<Mmike> č
<Mmike> ke ili profesionalne djelatnosti"
<Mmike> uh :/
<Mmike> sorrach :)
<igustin> Mmike: daj se ti javi da ja ne glumim tvog advokata
<igustin> Mmike: i pošalji im sken
<Mmike> igustin, eto, jesam upravo
<Mmike> moram priznat da ovo s tweeterom preko vlada-hr nije lose uopce :)
<Mmike> jos ako poluci rezultate, oja jaja :)
<igustin> :)
<BotaniCar|2> samo se nadaj :) 
<SilverSpace> gori Cibonin toranj
<igustin> ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/gori-cibonin-toranj-zapalili-se-zadnji-katovi-gasenje-u-tijeku-281387
<igustin> meh, kakav 24sata, to mi je na black listi ;) twitter rula ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Write failed: Broken pipe >> veli mi server da treba vodoinstalatera :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ahahahaha , vristim od smijeha :) ti na #hardware prica kak je gledao filmic u kojem su usporedjivali termalna svojstva paste za procesore i sira :) I da sir nmije bas tako losh :)
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam samo jel neki ribanac, sir za mazanje ili nekaj trece :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zapalila-se-reklama-na-vrhu-agrokorovog-tornja/636948.aspx
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ^^
<Mmike> zapalilo se slovo 'A'
<Mmike> igustin, fail
<weshmashian> super, vec sam mislio da im je kantina gore pocela gorit
<weshmashian> sto bi bila steta, imaju dobru klopu
<SilverSpace> diverzija na agrokor :)
<BotaniCar|2> nemojte, ostat cu bez kooperanta:)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pito sam cvec al' enznam kaj si mi reko
<BotaniCar|2> pitaj opet, eto me za 5
<Mmike> kak mogu natjerat kayako da ak neko posalje reply na neki ticket, da kayako to ignorira?
<SilverSpace> koji cirkus ove godine u f1
<SilverSpace> fuj
<Mmike> kajbilo/
<SilverSpace> gadi mi se FIA
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad mi je sve jasno :)
<dodobas> do share, pls
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako se dobro sjecam, nisi kayako admin - onda nikak. Kayako admin se moze logirati u aplikaciju i u 'mail parser'>'rules' dodati pre-parse pravilo u kojem stavi 'sender email address' 'equal''mail adresa' i staviti točkicu na 'stop processing rules'. 
<BotaniCar|2> al, to je na nivou aplikacije, ne ticketa
<Mmike> ima neki jednostvniji nacin?
<BotaniCar|2> oovo je jednostavniji nacin, 4 klika 
<Mmike> da, bezsmisleno mi je to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ti nije jasno namještanje ovogodišnjeg pobjednika 
<Mmike> trebam na nivou ticketa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad mi je jasno na kaj mislis :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj sad malo jos to elaboriraj
<SilverSpace> ferrari mora biti prvak 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, a ak gurnem ticket u 'trash'?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kayako ima jednu vrst filtera na dolazne mailove ( a vama je to iskljuceno) - da samo reganikorisnici mogu gurnuti mail u sustav.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidjet ces na kraju sezone
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, i to je ok
<BotaniCar|2> Ako trashas ticket, a lik odgovori na mail, moglo bi biti pizdarija, otvoriti ce se ( ja bar mislim) novi ticket, s pripadajucim IDjem, ali ne znam kak ce subject maila koji sadrzi trashan ID utjecati na to 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne zelim korisnika banat, zelim ticket banat
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pa trashaj ticket ako je samo to 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj brijes to?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pa neznam , pitam te :)
<SilverSpace> pa kad je tak 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako je samo brisanje ticketa u pitanju - trashaj, ja sam tvoj prvi upit drugacije shvatio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto je bilo ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ti nemres nikad nista elaborirati nego se iz tebe mora to izvlacit k'o iz kurve ljubav :)
<BotaniCar|2> Iz istog razloga iz kojeg je RP kupio :) - nije ni sam siguran zasto :)
<dodobas> ham -> merc, per > mcl ... vidi vidi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: glea kak bi sad bilo da Usain Boltu kad je najbrzi oduzmu tenesice i da mora trcati bos
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da
<SilverSpace> a to radi fia
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti mosh bit konkretan? :) npw: "fia je napravila to i to i time je pogovodala ferariju i url ti je taj i taj..."
<Mmike> k'o nasi politicari si
<Mmike> seres a nitko nezna o cem i protiv cega :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, radi! :) trasham li ticket, posaljem li email s tim ticketidjem u subjectu, no reply :) i ne pojavi se u kayaku
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj su napravili RB novim pravilima u sezoni 
<SilverSpace> i to ne napocetku od prve utrke
<Mmike> kaj?
<BotaniCar|2> vu huu 
<SilverSpace> nego kasnije kad su vidjeli da ce opet RB biti najbrzi
<dodobas> vidjeli da ce biti... omg...
<dodobas> sta su molim te promijenili od pocetka sezone...
<dodobas> *promjenili
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ipak ne :/
<Mmike> trash je opasan
<Mmike> ostane u trashu
<Mmike> i svi dobiju moj reply
<Mmike> al' se ne vidi u kayaku
<Mmike> moras uc u trash
<Mmike> glupo :/
<Mmike> dodobas, da, to i ja cekam
<Mmike> kaj je to fia napravila
<Mmike> tj, zakaj mu se gadi
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hajde dobro da su primjenili i od pocetka 
<dodobas> STO ?
<SilverSpace> ali jos uvijek tvrdim da fia namjesta ferrariu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zbog cega?
<SilverSpace> i prvi covjek fia je bio prvi covjek ferraria
<igustin> Mmike: pa kako ti još nije jasno?!? ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, i?
<SilverSpace> i sve promjene su isle ka tome da se potkresu krila RB 
<Mmike> igustin, erm a? :) jel' radim context switch, ili?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma KOJE promjene?
<Mmike> riza ti se sasusila na prozoru dok kisa pada!
<SilverSpace> umjesto da se drugi potrude da ih stignu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto su napravili u sezoni?
<dodobas> sto su im zabranili...
<dodobas> prije sezone su se sve pravila znala
<SilverSpace> dodobas: reko ti prije i da je tako kak ti kazes 
<SilverSpace> fia mi se gadi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi ti svjestan da nisi dao niti jedan razlog
<Mmike> tj, ne razlog
<Mmike> "i sve promjene su isle ka tome da se potkresu krila RB " - koje promjene?
<dodobas> osim da su napravili 'nesto' da shebu 'nekako' rb
<Mmike> ja se mogu sjetit samo jedne, i to iz prosle godine
<dodobas> kad su zabranili pa vratili throttle-blowoff 
<Mmike> kad su im zabranili da koriste ispuh kao aerodinamicno pomagalo
<igustin> pa te promjene, da pogoduju F
 * igustin :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesu li tome pogodovali ferrariu
<SilverSpace> i drugima
<dodobas> ahaaaa kuzim....
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' to je argument koji sam JA iznio, ne ti
<Mmike> aj sad ti neki argument iznesi
<Mmike> i to iz ove godine, ako nije bed
<dodobas> samo je RB 'sheban' svi ostali su profitirali :)
<Mmike> misim, mozd akrivo brijem, al' ja sam skuzio da si ti sad/danas/jucer nesto citao/vidio/nacuo/saznao, i da ti se zbog toga fia (jos vise) gadi
<Mmike> dodobas, kak mislis - vratili/
<dodobas> pa za proslu sezonu...
<SilverSpace> to ko da sad kazu  Boltu ti sad moras trcati u cizmam
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ali hebiga...
<dodobas> ali svi trce u cizmama u cemu je problem ?
 * igustin lud-zbunjenog ;)
<dodobas> Mmike: za Valenciu... zabranili... pa onda ova janjad iz RB rekla... nas motor ne moze funkcinirati bez toga...
<dodobas> onda su im dozvolili kao 50%... pa trku poslje maknuli zabranu
<Mmike> dodobas, al' to isto prole godine bilo?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, MA DAJ RECI NESTO KONKRETNO COVJECE!
<dodobas> Mmike: DA
<dodobas> ove godine je pravilo takvo da su auspuf mora biti u određenom 'prostoru' i mora biti vidljiv golim okom
<Mmike> da, cekakm nesto konkretno
<dodobas> doslovno su ih pomaknuli naprijed
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa reko ti umjesto da se pusti razvoj f1 oni mjenjaju pravila da bi pogodovali drugoj momcadi 
<dodobas> tako da vise nema efekta...
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da se pustio razvoj F1... reanult bi dobio zadnjih 10 sezona
<jelly-home> uh... pa ta pravila se mijenjaju i vodi ujednacavanje momcadi vec 20 godina
<jelly-home> sve zato da bi bilo zanimljivije za gledati
<dodobas> ili tyrell sa 6 kotaca :)
<SilverSpace> u kojem pogledu zanimljivije
<BotaniCar|2> meni bi bilo jednako zanimljivo da su ostavili turbo i rekli 'ugradite u vozilo sve kaj imate' :) hover formule s raketama su dobra stvar
<SilverSpace> trulex gume su zanimljive
<dodobas> 1. jer vise ne moramo slusati geytella svaku trku... yes boys, yes... give it to me, yes...
<dodobas> 2. goto 1
<SilverSpace> dodobas: tvoj problem :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa jesi ti, covjece, lud?
<igustin> loool
<jelly-home> npr. uvede se nesto kao DRS da bude vise preticanja, ali da je max speed limitiran
<Mmike> SilverSpace, KOJA pravila su promijenili? daj nesto konkretno, rizu ti saspem u carapu i ostavim na sudoperu!
<igustin> rotfl
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ukinimo granice ! Nek stave sve kaj imaju u bolide i nek pobijedii tehnoloski najnapredniji 
 * igustin kokice
<BotaniCar|2> odite u kurac, zbog ovog sam prestao citati lika koji usporedjuje termalnu pastu i sir
<Mmike> dajte, molim vas, pustite SilverSpacea da kaze koja su to praivla promijenili
<igustin> Mmike: pa rekao ti je :P
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: jel termalna pasta fina ? :)
<obruT> nisam nikad probao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebate kaj ti nis drugo ne kuzis osim PostgreSQL :)
<igustin> :)))
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: sir za mazanje ili?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, cekam da mi kazes nes konkretno :)
<Mmike> nisi rekao nista konkertno
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> 13:33 < SilverSpace> Mmike: hebate kaj ti nis drugo ne kuzis osim PostgreSQL :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: frajer je nemastovit, drvi samo o toplinskoj vodljivosti. Ni rijec nije rekao o tome da li se uz termalnu pastu posluzuje bijelo ili crveno vino .. 
<Mmike> rekao si da mijenjaju pravila u kontra-korist RBa, da sprecavaju razvoj, i to sve
<Mmike> a koja pravila - to nisi rekao
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da
<igustin> Mmike: pa F1 pravila!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel bio RB najbrzi 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kaj je najsmijesnije, na ne-overklokanim CPUima bez kontinuiranog loada, sir radi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja pravila su promijenili!
<BotaniCar|2> igustin:  :)))))
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: url 
<Mmike> stovise, SilverSpace , rekao si da mijenjau pravila da ferrari pobijedi
<Mmike> igustin, ok, koja F1 pravila :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ##hardware , nemam url, citam tipa i vristim od smijeha ... mislim, citao sam, F1 ipak ima prednost :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ne znam, ja nikad ne mazem sir tak tanko
<igustin> Mmike: ona koja pogoduju Ferrariju, a Å¡tete RB
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da pogoduju ferrariu 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: slazem se 100% , sira mora bit u sloju bar 1/3 snite kruha debelom 
<jelly-home> *nodnod*
 * igustin zamišlja kako Mmike lupa glavom u zid ;)
<SilverSpace> vec sad smrdljivi Alfonso moze pisati zahvalu fia mafiji
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kako to - kojim izmjenama pravila pogoduju Ferrariju?
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: glavom o klavir :)
<igustin> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: znas ti dobro kojim!
<igustin> lol
 * jelly-home hides
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa tim da su im zabranili koristiti njihovo oruzje
<SilverSpace> ispih
<Mmike> ok, ispih sam ja spomenuo, ne trkeljaj :) daj jos neki primjer
 * igustin Å¡ajze, game is over :(
<igustin> oh, no ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj oces vise
<BotaniCar|2> kaj je ispih ? 
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hocu da mi kazes nesto konkretno
<BotaniCar|2> nesto kao 'juce ispih sve' ? :)
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: tudume, ono Å¡to pogoduje Ferariju, a Å¡teti RB-u! :P
<SilverSpace> kaj da tvojoj mazdi stave zimske gume i da vozis cijelo ljeto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, stovise, misljenja sam da nit to nebi imao kao arument da nisam to spomeuno
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: sorry, ja samo na cugu i jebavanje mislim :)
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/gnj.ogg
<SilverSpace> hebga nemam zvucnike
<Mmike> daj argument
<Mmike> nisu zvucnici bitni
<SilverSpace> crkli mi 
<Mmike> bitno je da trkeljas bez konkretnih argumenata
<Mmike> te samim time svoj kredibilitet dovodis u pitanje
<igustin> Mmike: argument da čuje jer nema zvučnike je dobar argument
<igustin> *ne čuje*
<Mmike> igustin, jel' bi ti da ti ja shell promjenim na nekim tvojim bitnim serverima? :)
<igustin> loool
<igustin> Mmike: daj, zabavno je ;)
<igustin> Mmike: go on
<Mmike> igustin, 
<Mmike> * je
<Mmike> igustin, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/gnj.ogg
<igustin> sorry, nemam zvučnike
<SilverSpace> i sad sam ja morao za Mmike argument ustekat sluske
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj ti to macak skace po klavijaturama
<dodobas> pa da... tako i sad Mmike moze sam dokuciti o cemu ti trabunjas :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Mmike: dobar ti je argument ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, sam mi reci kojim to pravilima fia pogoduje ferrariju a anti-pogoduje red bullu
<weshmashian> nemam ni ja zvucnike a bas bi stel cut mmiketa kak gnj-a :)
<dodobas> a da ne pogoduje nikome drugom... jer samo je ferrari bitan
<igustin> weshmashian: vjeruj mi, ne želiš ;)
<igustin> dodobas: jbt, ni ti nisi skužio kako treba :P
<dodobas> igustin: jesi li siguran da ja nisam SliverSpace ?
<weshmashian> e, a kaj je i red bull u f1 odjednom?
<BotaniCar|2> nekak mi se cini da jelly pishe prozirnim slovima. Covjek je sve lijepo sumirao u to da pravila mijenjaju tak da izbalansiraju ( to znaci nekom u korist, nekom na setetu) set pravila tako da ni jedna momcad nema ocitu prednost
<igustin> dodobas: :D
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/video-koji-je-ovo-kralj-koji-nevjerojatni-kralj
<BotaniCar|2> I , sad silvera jebe kaj to ovaj put ide na stetu red bulla , a to je pice koje on pije kad vozi bicikl
<weshmashian> mmm, red bull...
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: viš, ima smisla :)
<BotaniCar|2> mmm , vesmasina :) 
<weshmashian> mmm? :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa de si :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: eto, pizdim u ofizu :)
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, kao da smo klonovi, cinim isto :)
<weshmashian> pokusavam dogovorit isprobavanje UPSa izštekavanjem istog iz struje :)
<igustin> Mmike: ponovi pitanje, mislim da te nije čuo ;)
<weshmashian> sa prethodnim backupom i gašenjem kritičnog virtualca :)
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj to dogovaras, samo istekaj 
<BotaniCar|2> nikaj nije tak mission critical da nemre malo biti  bez struje u petak popodne
<weshmashian> moze, virtualac na kojem je kompletno knjigovodstvo firme
<BotaniCar|2> aha, krivo sam procitao:) Ti se u stvari s backupom dogovaras ? :)
<weshmashian> a meni se ne ostaje duze u petak u slucaju da se razjebe, opet :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ja sam imao UPS mjesecima ustekan u struju vjerojatno pokvaren,a bio uvijeren da radi dok nije nestalo struje
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: to je super, ja im'o dva :D
<igustin> koja je poanta testa, ako kritičnu virtualku prije toga preventivno spustiš?
<BotaniCar|2> kaj se na virtualki moze razjebat i kome knjigovodstvo treba prije utorka ? Znamo svi da oni ne delaju vikendom, a i ponedjeljkom samo foliraju
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: drito to, kakav je to ojadan test ! :)
<weshmashian> igustin: trebam vidjet dal' ce UPS uredno signalizirat serverčetu (hostu) da se shutdowna kad mu pocne curit baterija
<igustin> mislim da Mmike snima gnj2.ogg
<SilverSpace> fuck zakaj ja danas nisam u Puli 
<Mmike> ma ne, zvalo me iz amerike na moj americki telefon :/
<BotaniCar|2> mislim da mmike radi dubinsku analizu klavira - glavom
<weshmashian> a posto sam imo vec sranje s tim danas... :)
<igustin> weshmashian: lako za to, treba vidjeti što će biti kad iscuri baterija
<weshmashian> igustin: e, pa do tog neb' trebalo doc uopce
<igustin> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, namjerno me ignoriras sad, jeld? :)
<igustin> weshmashian: imaš SLA s HEP-om?
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ova frustracija na ferrari dolazi od toga kaj nisam u Puli 
 * igustin ide po još kokica
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ako ti se ikad desi sranje, desit ce se takvo da ti i UPS bude ostao bez juicea :) Mislio sam da cijeli recovery cycle testiras
<weshmashian> igustin: jok, server bi se trebo pocet shutdownat 3min nakon nestanka struje
<weshmashian> i to mi je trenutno bit testa
<weshmashian> samo zelim clean shutdown, ostalo mi nije (trenutno) bitno
<igustin> bit testa je test u realnim uvjetima, dakle sa svim servisima online ;)
<BotaniCar|2> bit testa je da provjeris sve. To ukljucuje i pitanje 'si ziher da ce se UPS poceti puniti jednom kad se isprazni' :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj te ja sad ignoriram? ti me vec mjesecima ignoriras. ne dolazis po rakiju :)
<igustin> koja je poanta testa, ako ne znaš hoće li uredno spustiti virtualku
<weshmashian> igustin: ima jos gro sranja kaj se vrti gore, tipa ISA :)
<igustin> what? pričamo o windowsima?
<weshmashian> igustin: ma o svemu - win server sa skalamerijom virtualaca gore
<BotaniCar|2> i, dobro igustin veli, broj servisa utjece na shutdown time, mozda ti virtualka pod loadom treba vise od 3 min ? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tu nemam kaj rec
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' daj mi reci zakaj brijes da fia pogoduje ferrariju
<igustin> weshmashian: eh, pa za to ne treba test, unaprijed znaš da će se skršiti i da se neće zbutati
<weshmashian> :D
<igustin> Mmike: looooool
<weshmashian> no dobro, u svakom slucaju zelim fsckin' backup imat prije neg se ikaj desi, amen
 * BotaniCar|2 pogleda igustina i promrmlja nekaj o linuxasima koji nemaju pojma i svojim windows-based virtualizatorima
<igustin> imam dojam da će Mmike svisnuti pred vikend ;)
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> kaj se restorea tice, isproban je danas, pod realnim uvjetima :P
<igustin> weshmashian: lako za bakcup
<igustin> backup
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nestalo vam struje ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: indeed
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pa onda si sve istestirao vec jednom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kad je pogodovala :)
<BotaniCar|2> koja je razlika izedj prvog testa by HEP i ovog tvog sad ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: da, ali nije, iz nekog razloga, soft za UPS bio konfan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kako?
<weshmashian> pa sve oslo u mp3
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<igustin> weshmashian: zna li i stigne li tvoj server javiti virtualizatoru da on javi virtualki da se lijepo spusti, pa tek se na kraju zgasne? :)
<weshmashian> igustin: to je cijela poanta, koju ocitu nisam uspio prenjeti kako se spada :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa reko ti podrezala krila RB 
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: to su windowsi , ne javljaju oni nikom nikaj, oni spuste :) 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: to je hyper-v ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: da te kopipejstnem: HAHAHAHAHA.... :)
<igustin> weshmashian: sumnjam, u principu virtualku tretiraš kao drugi fizički PC koji nekim mrežnim servisom mora dobiti shutdown signal
<BotaniCar|2> joj, da pricali smo neki dan 
<SilverSpace> to je pogodovanje u ovom slucaju ferrariu ali mogla je pogodovati i Mc doduse i njima je to pogodovalo
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jok, vmware (mozda cak i v1), te preko nekoliko VirtualPC-a
 * weshmashian najvoli naslijedit skalamerije
<igustin> weshmashian: ja sam se time igrao na bazi 4-5 fizičkih + 4-5 virtualki, scenarij za svisnut
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, al' nisi reko kako
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i u biti mislim da nemas pojma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tako da, bespredmetno je raspravljat s tobom :)
<igustin> Mmike: ma kako ne kužiš, vidiš da potpuno jasno
<weshmashian> igustin: problem je kaj tu nitko (ukljucujuci i mene) nema pojma kak bi se to opce moglo pocet ponasat
<Mmike> igustin, jasno je da sam ja debil :)
<weshmashian> igustin: a osoba koja je to mogla znat je osla iz firme prije dvije godine, barem
<weshmashian> naravno, na pas mater sa Upravom
<igustin> Mmike: nisam to rekao, samo nisi u formi ;)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: to ti ne bu delalo kak bi ti htio. Ta vrst virtualizatora ne zna prenijeti UPS signale guestovima. Najbolje kaj mozes dobiti je da virtualizator-server krene u shutdown i uredno spusti svoje servise (i virtualizator). Guest makine ce dobiti power off , ne shutdown
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: mmmm, krasno
<igustin> ma Guest isto mora imati Agenta koji sluša
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: to jedina korisna informacija koju sam danas dobio, opcenito :)
<igustin> nema druge
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: jebi ga, virtualiziras na obsolete softveru, a (nagadjam) i ups softver ti je za SME segment 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: to i da ferrari namjesta utrke :)
<weshmashian> weshmashian: true, true
<weshmashian> .,....
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: true, true
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: na stranu ovo moje, ovo s ferarijem znaci milione na kladionici :)
<igustin> Mmike: ali budi uporan, pitaj još jedno 27 puta, možda dobiješ odgovor
<jelly-home> mozda dobije /kick
<igustin> weshmashian: virtualizator vjerojatno može zgasit virtualku, ali je pitanje koliko na finjaka
<Mmike> igustin, misils?
<Mmike> igustin, nisam siguran
<Mmike> igustin, sto ti misils o svemu tome?
<igustin> Mmike: rekao sam - "možda" ;)
<Mmike> igustin, tj, da budem precizan, mislis li da FIA doista pogoduje ferrariju?
<igustin> Mmike: ja mislim da FIA pogoduje RB-u
<SilverSpace> igustin: lol
<igustin> suptilno mijenjaju pravila na Å¡tetu Ferarija
<Mmike> igustin, ako sad kazes da si to cuo od SilverSpacea, pricat cu o tebi na clucu :)
<SilverSpace> sef fia je bivsi sef ferraria i to je pametnome dosta
<weshmashian> igustin: s obzirom na starost svega - fino kao brisanje nosa Å¡mirglpapirom
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Mmike: "pričati o meni" kao o pokojniku?
<Mmike> ha, ne :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, to je tebi dosta, pametni bi trazio nekakav konkretan argument
<Mmike> ti ga nemas i samo kenjas
<Mmike> jer si zaljubljen u gaytella
<Mmike> doduse, ne mogu ti zamjeriti to, i ja bih za svoju suprugu cuda napravio
<Mmike> ljubav je to
<dodobas> curu Mmike 
<jelly-home> u kojem je ona timu
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
 * Mmike uci :)
<SilverSpace> Ide k'o kikiriki: U prvom satu rasprodali su zalihu iPhonea 5
<weshmashian> pitanje je kolko je puta napiso 'cura' pa krenuo ispravljat prije neg je lupio enter :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je k'o da ja velim 'mysql je smece' i onda kad me pitas zasto ja ti kazem 'pa vidi se odmah da je smece'
<igustin> Mmike: zašto je mysql smeće?
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, a kakav ti je mysql?
<igustin> :D
 * igustin ako Mmike danas ne popi* neće do penzije
<SilverSpace> necu vise jer bi te mogao pitati zasto je postgresql bolji
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> ma zabolega, petak je :)
<weshmashian> a mozda mu je malo i falilo ovakovih prepucavanja :)
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> fakat me zanima
<Mmike> reko, zna nesto sto ja neznam
<Mmike> reko, nova neka brija
<Mmike> al' ne
<igustin> koji Vettel loš driver, to nije za vjerovat
<Mmike> on nema pojma neg sam voli vettela
<Mmike> pa odna eto
<igustin> Vettel pojma nema
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> igustin: ne on je tu samo slucajno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vuce mi se internet
<igustin> najgori vozač ikad, treba mu još 10 godina da postane koliko-toliko OK
<obruT> oko cega se vi zamarate... :)
<igustin> obruT: koji je tebi vozač najbolji? priznaj!
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.hr/media/k2/items/cache/6fca68485557263ec2ecc9bf06d9394e_XL.jpg
<obruT> alane o prosti je najbolje !
<obruT> najbolji, je li
<igustin> obruT: pojma ti nemaš
<SilverSpace> igustin: krivog pitas obruT vec godinama nije upalio tv :)
<igustin> obruT: po meni je Glock apsolutni favorit ove sezone
<igustin> tko god misli drugačije, pojma nema
<igustin> SilverSpace: znam ja da on ima Linux media centar, pa mu TV niti ne treba
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310336_477528592278207_883561689_n.jpg
<igustin> Mmike: pusti to
<igustin> Mmike: jel' tako da je Glock najbolji ove sezone?
<obruT> je !
<Mmike> pa, nije bolji od MySQLa
<obruT> nego, kad smo vec kod mog media centra :) jel ima tko za preporuciti kakav serijski/usb LED display, moze biti "tekstualni" ...
<igustin> obruT: offtopičariš :P
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, kakve baze podataka koriste F1 ekipe za skupljanje podataka s svih onih senzora ? Moj novac ide na MSSQL 
<BotaniCar|2> (ovo uzmite s zrnom soli, ozenjen sam , ja nemam svog novca)
<igustin> je, moš' mislit
<BotaniCar|2> mogu, ali ne smijem :) Ulozila zena veto i na to :) 
<igustin> te ekipe su kao banke - ne pitaju za nofce, uzimaju samo najpouzdanije, tu ne smije biti BSOD
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: lol :)
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: zato je MS promijenio boju BSOD-a u novim OSovima, problem solved. 
<BotaniCar|2> Sigurno nece DB2 ili nekaj takvo koristiti :)
<BotaniCar|2> ilui, nedajboze postgres :)
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: reci, da imaš neograničen budžet, bi li stavio MSSQL? što bi stavio?
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: ovisi o prilikama,stavio bih ono sto se najbolje integrira s ostalim komponentama sustava. Mozes ti i MS sql izklasterirat tak da bude 100% dostupan i brz ko zmaj, ako imas paru 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam OS agnostik, jebe mi se jel MS ili linux zajednica napravila nekaj, dok god to nekaj dela dobro s onim drugim necim 
<igustin> slažem se
<igustin> upravo zato ako ti je bitno da dobro radi u mission critical... ;)
<jelly-home> kaj fali DB2
<igustin> da, baš, to bi mi bilo u užem izboru
<obruT> ajme, ChuS se pojavila na idolnetu :)
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: pa MS vrti svoje baze u mission critical okruzjima, stvar je u pari koju te kosta da to setupiras da bude idiotproof, i u pari koju si spreman dati za dodatni support. A to dvoje je kriterij i kod deploya bilo koje druge baze,ne?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: u mom slucaju DB2 fali to kaj ne znam skoro pa nish o njoj :)
<igustin> obruT: koja ti je ta? :)
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: čuj, ako ja moram uložiti 10x para u hardveraj samo zato da se osiguram od problema s lošim softverom... onda to nije to
<igustin> onda mogu i MySQL vrtiti ;)
<jelly-home> najviše vjerojatno plaćaš support sa SLA, hardver ak je 50% ukupno...
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: pocetna pretpostavka koju si dao je neogranicen budzet, s tim na umu trkeljam 
<BotaniCar|2> kak je jelly napisao , SLA je najveci trosak 
<jelly-home> pazi ove majstore, za milju kuna bi popravak, punu funkcionalnost za _2 sata_ https://eojn.nn.hr/SPIN/APPLICATION/IPN/DocumentManagement/DokumentPodaciFrm.aspx?id=262056
<dodobas> racku... nemrem ubacit vise memorije u laptop...
<obruT> dzabe SLA ak se svar raspadne do mjere da ti korisnici cijeli dan nemaju uslugu :)
<jelly-home> obruT: onda nisi imao SLA?
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: poanta SLA je da ti netko nekaj garantira, i ako sjebe -ima penale, tako da bas i nije bezveze
<jelly-home> i da možeš krivicu prebacit na vendora
<BotaniCar|2> ae ae
<obruT> pa garantirali su oni svasta, stvar se raspala, vendor je bio kriv, platio je penale, ali korisnici su ti koji su izgubili povjerenje u tebe... dzabe novci
<jelly-home> mislim ok, neko lokalan će najebati, ali...
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ako meni nekaj bude nedostupno 24h, i izgubim X novca time, necu izgubiti povjerenje u tebe ako mi popravis i kompenziras s 1.5X novcem koji si dobio od vendora jer nije ispostovao SLA
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, povjerenje je smijesan pojam u poslu. Ja tebi 'vjerujem' da cu zaradjivati pare dok mi ti cuvas nekaj, necu ti manje vjerovati ako sjebes, ali mi bogato kompenziras , zakaj bi ?
<igustin> SLA ti garantira odziv i penale, ali te ne amnestira od problema automagično
 * BotaniCar|2 tak voli citati igustina .. automagično <3
<igustin> :P :D
<BotaniCar|2> opet se na formulu 1 vracamo, htjeli ili ne :)
<igustin> sad Metronet spama s novim SLA ugovorima
<igustin> kužim ja njih da im treba para, ali... to je prodavanje magle, izmišljanje addona radi extra naplate, a koji bi trebali biti uključeni u standardnu uslugu (da, zvuči kao nove verzije MS programa)
<BotaniCar|2> :) a cuj, uce od najboljih :)
<igustin> gle, došao moj omiljeni vozač ;)
<SilverSpace> bemti zabole me trbuh od vas :)
<igustin> previše kokica?
<SilverSpace> fileka :)
<jelly-home> eugh
<SilverSpace> 4% inflacija
<jelly-home> premalo
<SilverSpace> za kaj premalo 
<BotaniCar|2> za cupanje iz govana :) 
<SilverSpace> inflacija nas ne moze iscupati
<BotaniCar|2> tu bas i nisi u pravu. 
<SilverSpace> ludilo brale
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/islamski-svijet-na-nogama--zapaljeno-njemacko-veleposlanstvo-u-kartumu--prosvjednici-krenuli-na-britansko/1053724/
<BotaniCar|2> ovaj freenode je cudo :) Dolazi frajer iz kompanije koja se bavi hostingom, da tu pita kak da migrira jedan host .. taj je dobil posel kak i ja - zato kaj je lepi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jebote, kakav ti je tek onda ostatak firme?!
<BotaniCar|2> Lep do lepseg :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: takvi su super za iskamciti 100-200 dolara za 20 minuta posla
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ti za zahvate kod nekog ISPa uzmes 20 baksi ? Znao sam da si skroman, ali ovo je uvredljivo :)
<BotaniCar|2> **200
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ne smijem zahvacati kod ISP-ja
<jelly-home> potpisao ugovor o radu sa anti-konkurencijskom klauzulom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i?
<BotaniCar|2> nda, a to te prijeci da fakturiras na moje ili Mmikeovo ime, kako ?:)
<jelly-home> tako sto ti ocito hoces jos jednu nulu... ;-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi nasao koji argument svojoj tvrdnji da 'fia radi za ferrari i protiv RBa'? :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja svoju nulu rado podijelim s tobom (ovo ce kasnije biti poznato kao 'dividing by jelly) :)
<jelly-home> moze, al za nesto drugo; od web hostinga bjezim ko vrag od tamjana
<Mmike> web hosting
<SilverSpace> Mmike: po to je jasno ko dan :) jel RB dominirao dvije godine? i jesli fia promjenila pravila 
<Mmike> the ultimate hosting
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne. promijenila je pravilo. 
<SilverSpace> i kaj tu nije jasno
<Mmike> koje je, kako dodobas kaze, vraceno nazad
<Mmike> pa nije jasno kaj trkeljas
<Mmike> reci 'ne, mislio sam na to samo jedno jednio pravilo'
<Mmike> i zakljucena prica
<Mmike> velis 'gadi mi se fia', ja te pitam kaj je bilo, a ti spominjes nesto od prosle sezone (i to tek kad sam ja to spomenio)
<Mmike> jelly-home, sto vi koristite tamo za automatiku serveratiku administraatiku? pupet/chef/?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne.
<Mmike> sve na ruke ili imate inhouse nekih rjesenja?
<jelly-home> ima premalo sličnih servera da bi se CMS isplatio
<jelly-home> tako da nije visoko na listi prioriteta
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja chefa trosim i za virtualke , vec na volumenu od 20ak se pokazalo da stedi vrijeme. Vi nemate virtualke ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa zasto nisu pravila ostala ista?
<SilverSpace> koji je bio razlog mjenjanja
<SilverSpace> sprecavanja dominacije RB
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: imamo 
<BotaniCar|2> okok, you tightmouthed you 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, opet ti o pravilima - koja pravila, brate mili
<Mmike> zast nisi u stanju rec 'to i to i to pravilo, eto , vidi'
<SilverSpace> pa reko sto puta 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa copy pasteaj onda :)
<Mmike> jer, nisi nit jednom rekao :)
<SilverSpace> ispusni plinovi i podnica
<SilverSpace> kaj tu nije jasno 
<SilverSpace> to su razvili do savrsenstva
<Mmike> o, podnica!
<Mmike> to je novo
<Mmike> imas neki url? 
<BotaniCar|2> imas ti, mmike, google ?* :)
<Mmike> (znam da imas jer si nedavno citao jer pred 2 sata nisi znao za podnicu, pa mi molim te daj URL) :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sad vec jebes plot, bezveze :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pa, neznam nista o podnici nikakvog
<Mmike> a on je sigurno googlao
<Mmike> jer mi pred 2 sata nije znao rec za podnicu
<Mmike> a zanima me
<BotaniCar|2> ti guglas bolje :) 
<Mmike> pa ak ima URL, zakaj mi ga ne da
<BotaniCar|2> ma, nadji ti neki na kojem pise da je promjena podnica-pravila  u stvari super za redbull :) 
<BotaniCar|2> dapace, podnice mi daju za misliti, da nije redbull u stvari inicirao promjene pravila. 
<BotaniCar|2> Da sjebu PR ferariju
<BotaniCar|2> pizde podmukle 
<obruT> ja mislim da je podilazenje ferrariju bas fora
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<Mmike> ja mislim da im se opce ne podilazi
<Mmike> jednostavno je alonso prestao bit debil
<Mmike> i kuzi da ne mora bit prvi neg da je bitno da zavrsi
<hbogner> e Mmike kaj je sa onim serverom iz donacije?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> cekamo ivoksa da se vrati iz burkine faso
<Mmike> a i mene da se vratim s mora :)
<Mmike> nisam stigao to pogledat jos opce
<SilverSpace> jao Mmike :)
<hbogner> kaj si jos na moru?
<hbogner> ja sam skuzio da si se u ponedjeljak vratio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti, dok ne naucis kaj je argument i kak se pljuje po necem, nemas pravo glasa :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ma, nisam, tu sam :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> aha, cool
<hbogner> znaci sad se ceka da ivok i ti budete u isto vrijeme u zagrebu i imate vremena u istom terminu :D
<BotaniCar|2> opce ne znam zakaj trebaju dva takva vrsna eksperta da pogledaju jedan server, kazu ok, i postave ga negdje :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj je tak tezak da morate biti dvojca ?
<Mmike> hbogner, ne, ceka se prvo da se ja nadjem s likom ciji je server i da ga preuzmem, nisam se cuo s njim od kad sam dosao s mora i mislim da necu stic to jos 2 tjedna sigurno
<Mmike> a onda cu ga donjet dodobasu i ostavit u uredu
<Mmike> pa ce ivoks otic po njega kad stigne
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> hvala na trudu :D
<BotaniCar|2> velim ja da im je tezak server :) 
<BotaniCar|2> odem doma , imajte se dobro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si ti po horoskopu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nemas pojma o cem pricas :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, robokap
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj s iti? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> fakat mi nikad nece biti jasno zasto je printanje iz linuxa toliki problem, zasto je to nesto nedostizno, ocito teze od implementacije kvantne kriptografije
<jelly-home> pa... nije
<jelly-home> samo prvo odaberi printer za koji pise da dobro radi na linuxu
<obruT> pa ovaj radi uglavnom
<obruT> no cim uzmes pdf s vise od par stranica, ak ima kakvu sliku u sebi, dovidjenja
<Mmike> obruT, ?
<Mmike> ja nemam bedova s linuxom i printanjem zadjnih 5 godina valjda
<Mmike> od kad znam da moram kupit HPov printer
<Mmike> printao sam PDFove od po 200 stranica, i to dvostrano
<Mmike> i to sa paper-feeder-rotatorom
<obruT> ja kad god printam pdf-ove di su nekakve fotografije, stvar se oteli do besvijesti
<obruT> printer mrezni, lexmark, imam bas za njega ppd fajl
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> mozda bi se telio i pod windowsima :)
<obruT> evo prije 5 minuta sam stavio job, dvije faking stranice i jos uvijek se nist ne dogadja
<Mmike> a jel' imas neki proces koji ti kolje proc trenutno?
<Mmike> lprdcupsdreknesto?
<obruT> ubio sam job :P
<obruT> obicno se pokrene pdftops i jos par pizdarija
<Mmike> znate kaj
<Mmike> petak je
<Mmike> dost mi je svega
<Mmike> idem bootat windowse
<Mmike> i igrat need for speed
<jelly-home> zanimljive stvari na polju memorije/storagea u kratkorocnom razdoblju http://denalimemoryreport.com/2012/08/27/want-to-know-why-sk-hynix-is-placing-its-bets-on-three-different-alternatives-to-dram-and-flash/
<jelly-home> http://www.ripe.net/internet-coordination/news/ripe-ncc-begins-to-allocate-ipv4-address-space-from-the-last-8
<obruT> MmikeT: ja NFS picim u dosboxu :)
 * obruT priznaje samo NFS1 :)
<obruT> alpine staza rulez, volio bih doticnu remakeanu u visokoj rezoluciji
<sale> fyi, u tijeku je upgrade foruma. Keep calm and carry on :-)
<sale> all done
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> dobro večer svima
<oki> znam da sam u više navrata pitao u vezi printera, nego da li bi mogao problem riješiti preko instlairanog wine pa da onda pintanje fukcionira, a pošto ubuntu nije podržan printer
<oki> a riječ je o printeru canon LPB2900b 
<SilverSpace> ne
<oki> znači piši kući propalo, onda novi printer
<oki> je jedina opcija
<oki> koji printer predlažete kao najbolje i idealno riješene a da je laser
<jelly-home> neki za koji na openprinting.org piše da je 100% podržan
<oki> a koja je ono druga stranica gdje se može viditi 
<jelly-home> ne znam koja je druga, ta prva je http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<oki> stranica na kojoj je u tabličnom obliku prikazano  stautusi printera
<oki> kako je koji  podržan ili ne
<Hrki> vecer
<Hrki> slazem enkripciju wa wireless, i sad vidim opciju TKIP/AES
<Hrki> i svaku tu opciju zasebno
<Hrki> koja je fora
<Hrki> ?
<SilverSpace> tko bi znaoo
<jelly-home> ak se dobro sjecam, jedno je opcija za enkripciju izmedju klijenta i AP-a cijelo vrijeme, a drugo je dodatno opcija per-session
<jelly-home> odaberi ono gdje je oboje ukljuceno
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-15
<ivoks> obruT: lexmark i linux je u 99% no-go
<ivoks> kakva vecera sinoc
<ivoks> tak sam se najeo, da je sad skoro 2 popodne, a jos nisam gladan
<Hrki> jelly-home: ja imam samo opciju AES,TKIP i AES/TKIP to mi pise za encription :) pa ne kuzim kako moze biti pola pola
<Hrki> stavio sam AES, navodno je bolji za wpa2 psk
<obruT> jebemti mythtv
<obruT> oznacim dva kanala koja su bila invisible da budu visible i sad se nece startat, niti frontend niti setup :P
<SilverSpace> Snažan tajfun Sanba prijeti Okinawi i Južnoj Koreji
<jelly-home> kaj nije to ivoks jucer pokazivao 
<jelly-home> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/prevent/typhoon/ty.htm
<jelly-home> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/satellite/Sat_EA.htm 
<SilverSpace> vrti se vrti :)
<ivoks> je, taj da :)
<dodobas> tako prekrasan dan :)
<SilverSpace> kako kome
<josipsb> poz :)
<SilverSpace> odz
<josipsb> .)
<SilverSpace> jos sam pospan od ponocnog hokeja
<josipsb> nisam gleda
<josipsb> *o
<SilverSpace> http://www.show.hr/poster/muskarci-su-kao-kokosi/
<jelly-home> okrugli, tvrdi izvana i dlakavi?
<josipsb> http://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv153/edigleyg3/Ubuntu%20Screenshots/?action=view&current=ubuntu_wallpaper_girl_sexy2.jpg&sort=ascending
<josipsb> ova nema majice
<jelly-home> :-(
<jelly-home> loš šop, bijela pozadina... ko koristi bijelu pozadinu na računalu?
<josipsb> nemam pojma, valjda netko koristi.
<SilverSpace> doktori
<josipsb> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/spHKXG
<SilverSpace> karate sponzorusa
<obruT> ubuntu sexy girls ? :P meni su bolje ove freebsd zenske... znaju nesto i o hardveraju... http://www.swedishgirl.se/freebsd/
<SilverSpace> yep yep znaju
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovat da mi je dan update strga sve zivo
<obruT> dobicu jebene slomove zivaca s ovim
<obruT> ono, apdejtas sustav i sve ode u tri picke materine i sad vise nist nemos popravit bez da se planete poravnaju
<obruT> samo idioti poput mene idu media centar bazirati na linuxu
<obruT> a taman sam sve slozio da prakticki savrseno radi... jos sam mislio slozit jednu presuper stvarcicu i napisati tutorijal te dati source svog lirc baziranog appchosera
<obruT> sad cu napisati tutorijal: manite se coravog posla
 * drj_cro vrti xbmc na pingvinima vec 4-5godina i sve radi savrseno
<obruT> vrtim i ja
<obruT> xmbc za glazbu i filmove, mythtv za televiziju
<obruT> imam fino slozen i daljinski, sve je radilo super
<drj_cro> pa sto nemres na xbmc-u i telku vrtit
<obruT> ne
<drj_cro> kak ne
<obruT> ajd pokazi kako mogu konfigurirati tuner u njemu
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kad ides popravljati nepokvareno :)
<drj_cro> pa to sam imo slozeno prije 2-3godine dok sam jos imao dvbt na njemu, sa satelitskom isto
<obruT> to si sanjao :P
<obruT> ima recimo mythfrontend plugin za xbmc ali je strgan
<obruT> ne radi kak spada
<drj_cro> sec,da vidim jel mi komp odma upaljen
<obruT> jedna od frustracija s kojima se susrecem je to sto pederi u svakoj verziji kernela potrgaju api
<drj_cro> i to preko vdr-a ako se ne valjam je bilo
<obruT> pa moj opensource driver za tv tuner sa svakom novom verzijom treba izmjeniti kod i moliti boga da se skompajlira
<obruT> to sto si ti vjerojatno koristio je plugin za xbmc, ne xbmc native funkcionalnost
<drj_cro> nemrem nac to doma na masini sad,, pustio find pa cemo vidjet sto nade,al evo naso na netu bas za vdr sa xbmc-om http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=45314
<obruT> ma vidio sam to
<obruT> vidio sam i "patheve" (ne dolazi u obzir) i "under heavy development" (ne dolazi u obzir)
<obruT> i uvijek moras imati third party backend
<obruT> dakle, xmbc ne podrzava nativno, nego koristi neki backend, a xbmc je frontend... probao sam to s mythtv i krsilo se za poludit
<obruT> prestar sam ja za to, nemam niti vremena niti zivaca za igranje
<drj_cro> evo ti jednostavniji http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=91716 :)
<drj_cro> cak dobro i izgleda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C3BJV_1nRQ 
<datase> drj_cro: Title: XBMC PVR TVHeadend UPC DVB-T UBUNTU 10.10 CZECH TESTING, Views: 5977, Rating: 100.0%
<drj_cro> da nemam amisa, vjerojatno bi se i poigrao i stavio i to cudo gore :)
<SilverSpace> hebo te patak https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=nvUUljF9Yo0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Pejaga-Ovo se neviđa svaki dan!!!, Views: 337332, Rating: 75.85366%
<obruT> evo bas gledam ovaj tvheadend, malo je glupo napravljeno dodavanje kanala
<jelly-home> obicno "sve radi savrseno" onima koji namjerno zaborave koliko su vremena potrosili slazuci da proradi
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> pa potrosi se pun kua vremena na sve
<obruT> ja na slaganje svog usb tunera potrosim izmedju 5 minuta i 2-3h, ovisno o tome koliko sam zaboravio sto sve trebam brljat po sourceu da bi proradio na trenutnoj verziji kernela
<obruT> evo recimo ovaj tvheadend, super, nasao ubuntu paket, instalirao i super, instalacija zacas
<obruT> odma on skuzio tuner.. odem na konfiguraciju, dodam mrezu, odaberem hrvatska i super, odma on kao nasao muxeve
<obruT> naravno, nasao sam jedan i sad eto pocinje zanimacija... sacu se vjerojatno izjebat da mi prorade svi kanali
<jelly-home> uzeo sam arm stick za $56, bas me zanima koliko ce ispasti ukupna cijena
<jelly-home> tj. nakon carine 
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> meni je dva puta proslo bez troskova 60$
<obruT> eto, xmbc + pvr + tvheadend proradio... sljedecih dana cemo vidjet koliko je upotrebljivo...
<obruT> nist, sad mogu na penjanje :P
<Hrki> kazu da ce porasti cijena voca i povrca, pa ionako se uvozi 90% toga pa ne kuzim u cemu je problem
<Hrki> nase nitko nece kupovat, a da dizu cijene na uvozu nema potrebe
<SilverSpace> mafija prekupaca
<Hrki> a kaj su opet muslici poludili?
<Hrki> opet su ih zajebali
<SilverSpace> nisu oni poludjeli 
<SilverSpace> oni se rode takvi
<Hrki> pa neznam sta ih uopce jebu
<Hrki> nek im puste zemlju na miru, nek odjebu sa demokracijom na bliskom istoku i svi sretni
<Hrki> mogi sirit demokraciju po africi recimo
<SilverSpace> nikad vise mira na dliskom istoku
<SilverSpace> doduse nije ga bilo ni do sad
<Hrki> pa nema ga ni u africi pa se svijet ne brine 
<SilverSpace> nema nafte
<Hrki> hehe, tako i treba :D
<Hrki> jer bi svijet bio dosadan da fanatici nemaju naftu
<Hrki> ako zelis moju naftu, alah akbar, i prihvati moj nacin zivota
<Hrki> ako ne, odjebi
<jelly-home> ha, zgodan nickname <vodik> they have their own structured logs and event viewer
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-16
<ivoks> This video is unavailable with Safety Mode enabled. To view this video, you will need to disable Safety Mode. 
<ivoks> http://sportski.net.hr/hokej/medvescak-ce-od-sljedece-sezone-igrati-u-khl-u
<ivoks> uh uh uh
<ivoks> a ja imam dvije sezonske ovde godine i pravno na, barem, dvije slijedece :)
<ivoks> a mozda i 4 :D
<ivoks> evo i kise
<ivoks> stize tajfun
<hbogner> sretno igustin 
<hbogner> *sretno ivoks 
<ivoks> kazu da je super tajfun
<ivoks> bring it on! :)
<hbogner> da ti je sad kajak tamo :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> samo da ja u srijedu sletim u zagreb...
<ivoks> evo, bas rekli
<ivoks> sutra u podne stize u koreju
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zshKmW72n8
<ivoks> danas na okinavi
<datase> ivoks: Title: Typhoon Sanba sept 2012, Views: 6, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> bome...
<Vlado9A3CY> hello... kako bih tocno mogao saznati koji model graficke kartice imam ugradjen u pc
<ivoks> lspci
<ivoks> npr, moja je 8086:2a42
<Vlado9A3CY> da, bas sam to zguglao ovaj tren :) ... tnx ;)
<ivoks> znaci, 8086 je proizvodjac, a 2a42 je model
<Vlado9A3CY> idem provjeriti, htio bih instalirati ubuntu, ali mi se nece pokrenuti, pa moram donesti neke odluke :)
<ivoks> zasto mislis da to ima veze s grafickom?
<Vlado9A3CY> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam, nece mi se pokrenuti niti jedna novija live distribucija ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a s istog medija se normalno pokrene na novijim racunalima ...
<Vlado9A3CY> imam ubuntu 12.04 lts na netbooku, radi okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i imam mint 13 na zeninom kompjuteru, radi okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a na mom starom racunalu (9 godina) se nece pokrenuti bas nista novo... sve do unatrag 2 ili vise godina ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jedino sam uspio pokrenuti i instalirati pclčinuxos 2012.02
<Vlado9A3CY> i on radi okay, ali ima neke falinge koje ubuntu i mint nemaju :)
<ivoks> dodaj nomodset prilikom butanja
<Vlado9A3CY> budem vidio kaj cu... idem prvo preseliti home folder negdje ...
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> probat cu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, postoji li onda eventualno drajver tipa fglrx kojeg bih kasnije mogao instalirati... valjda postoji?
<ivoks> mislim da je AMD izbacio podrsku za tu karticu u tom driveru
<hbogner> Vlado9A3CY, ako je ati kartica starija od par godina, zaboravi
<Vlado9A3CY> da, tak sam i mislio da je ...
<hbogner> ja imam ati x600 i 0 bodova
<Vlado9A3CY> ma nis, ostavit cu pclinuxos nek radi dok ne krepa pc :)
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> sto fali open source driveru?
<Vlado9A3CY> pa ako open source driver postoji ...
<Vlado9A3CY> onda mi je to motivacija da probam :)
<ivoks> pa dobijes ga po defaultu
<hbogner> prije sam imao ati 9500 pro i 955o, radili ati drajveri dok nisu izbacili podrsku
<Vlado9A3CY> idem se poigrati ...
<ivoks> samo trebas staviti nomodset prilikom butanja
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<hbogner> Vlado9A3CY, a open source normalno radi, samo zaboravi 3d
<Vlado9A3CY> tu sam sad na netbooku (ubuntu 12.04lts)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma nema veze 3D
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx
<SilverSpace> dan 
<ivoks> gangnam style na CNN-u
<ivoks> ah, jednog dana cu djeci pricati...
<ivoks> 'znas sine, dok je na CNN-u prasio taj hit, tvoj je tata bio bas u gangnamu'
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> prasio koreanke :)
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga
<ivoks> idem si to opet poslusati
<ivoks> 185 milijuna posjeta
<ivoks> uh, jastozi...
<igcek> caw decki..
<igcek> kontam kako bi mogo kreirati usera i blokirati ga na njegov direktorij
<igcek> al onda valjda ne moze koristiti aplikacija, ko Å¡to je ssh...
<igcek> vjerovatno?
<igcek> s druge strane bi ga htio blokirati i na specifičnu komandu... ssh tuneliranje.
<igcek> imal ko kakav dobar how-to ili obširnije znanje, da mi kaze kak bi to mogo najelegantnije izvest...
<Hrki> pa jednostavno mu onemoguci ssh pristup
<Hrki> imas u ssh configu stavku gdje dodajes kojima userima dopustas ssh pristup
<igcek> opa, ne razumijemo se... ja hoču da on koritsti ssh tuneliranje ali ne da se mi seta po serveru
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kak si si ti to zamislio
<ivoks> ssh znaci povezivanje na server
<ivoks> tuneliranje je samo izvrsavanje naredbe na serveru
<igcek> jer onda moze vidjet recimo configuration.php file sa plaintekst dostupom do baze
<Hrki> ma on zeli da se user moze spojiti na server preko ssh-a ali da nemoze nista drkat po konzoli
<Hrki> mozda da mu promijenis permisije
<ivoks> probaj mu staviti login na /bin/true
<ivoks> ne login, shell
<ivoks> i onda da on pokusa sa -N
<Hrki> btw, zasto jednostavno ne dignes vpn i bok?
<Hrki> das mu login i pass, nek si instalira program i nek tunelira do mile volje
<igcek> @ivoks ...sta sam točno sa tim dobio?
<igcek> @Hrki , kako misliš to sa permisijama?
<ivoks> time si dobio da se ne moze ulogirati
<igcek> da, al ja nebi htio da moze sarat po sistemu
<igcek> setat*
<ivoks> mozda sam rekao na grckom, pokusati cu ponovno
<ivoks> time si dobio da se ne moze ulogirati
<igcek> pa naznam... moj grcki je mislio, da nelogiranje dobijem sa /bin/false... al nije bitno
<ivoks> /bin/false i /bin/true su slicni
<igcek> ja bih htio, da se logira... samo, da moze koristit recimo samo jednu komandu
<igcek> recimo ls
<ivoks> onda ga moras chrootat
<Hrki> ili insaliras vpn ili useru stavis restrikcije
<Hrki> prije sam to sredio par njima, ali sam vec zaboravio :/ znaju decki bolje od mene pa ce ti valjda netko odgovorit
<Hrki> ako ti je hitno pitaj na kanalu #linux
<ivoks> jel to na ubuntuu?
<ivoks> postoji vrlo jednostavan nacin za zalokati usera u ubuntuu
<igcek> je, ubuntu je... kakav način?
<ivoks> ako pogledas /etc/apparmor.d/lightdm-guest-session
<ivoks> vec imas apparmor profil za gost korisnika u lightdmu
<ivoks> trebas kopirati taj file u /etc/apparmor.d/usr.local.bin.jailbash
<ivoks> onda napraviti taj shell:
<ivoks> ln /bin/bash /usr/local/bin/jailbash
<ivoks> i editirati /etc/apparmor.d/usr.local.bin.jailbash
<ivoks> u principu, samo trebas zamijeniti '/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper' sa '/usr/local/bin/jailbash'
<ivoks> i onda tu jos mozes doraditi sto ces mu dozvoliti, a sto neces
<ivoks> i na kraju 'aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.local.bin.jailbash'
<ivoks> napravis korisnika i das mu /usr/local/bin/jailbash za shell
<ivoks> pogledaj ovaj profil
<ivoks> http://bodhizazen.net/aa-profiles/bodhizazen/ubuntu-10.04/usr.local.bin.jailbash
<igcek> tenks... nest takvo sam trazio
<ivoks> moras onda jos dodati /usr/local/bin/jailbash u /etc/shells
<ivoks> jednom kada slozis profil kako treba, za slijedeceg ces korisnika samo postaviti sa /usr/local/bin/jailbash shellom
<igcek> ix je execute?
<ivoks>  ix - Execute and inherit the current profile 
<ivoks> http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/QuickProfileLanguage
<ivoks> http://www.datamation.com/storage/red-hats-latest-legal-battle-storage..html
<ivoks> opet neki patent troll
<ivoks> inace, ovdje je spam jos uvijek popularan
<ivoks> jucer udjem u ducan, a ono limenke spama na sve strane
<ivoks> iss... sad i reklame imaju gangnam style u sebi
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.co.kr/samsung/outcome/brand.do
<ivoks> tko jos nije vidio...
<ivoks> http://www.jest.com/video/198969/iphone-5-reviewer-sex
<ravilov> ivoks, dobar... pogotovo kraj
<ravilov> "fuck... the screen cracked"
<igcek> iphne5 LOL XD
<oki> dobro večer
<oki> jedno pitanje: auotmatski mi stie od drugih korisnika jedan file  www.mediafire.com/?91fawmmcv198nsh u chatu na facebooku, da li može kakoto utjecati na komp ako se na komp nalazi ubuntu jer pretpostavljam da je rijeć o prikrivenom virusu u obliku nekakve slike
<igcek> @oki, mislim da ne... jer linux ima malo virusa 
<igcek> plus ljudi sto ti to salju imajo vjerovatno M$... i te stvari su medjusobno nekompatabilne
<igcek> win i linux
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, dakle... uspio sam pokrenuti live ubuntu s nomodset opcijom ...
<Vlado9A3CY> uredno mi je postavio pravilnu rezoluciju displaya (1600*900)
<Vlado9A3CY> pokrenuo sam instalaciju i sve je proslo bez ikakvih errora
<oki> znači nemam se šta brinit, pošto evo u zadnjih 5 minuta stiglo od troje ljudi za sada
<Vlado9A3CY> nakon restarta grub2 normalno radi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pojavi se onaj ljubicasti ekran i tu stane :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pritisnem reset tipku na pc-u
<Vlado9A3CY> bootam u Recovery mode i pokrenem failsafe graphics mode ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i tu mi sve radi okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam kako i sto da postavim da mi radi normalno
<Vlado9A3CY> kod pokretanja low graphics moda, imam poruku ...
<Vlado9A3CY> Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<Vlado9A3CY> sad sam napravio update ... sve je proslo okay... reeboot u tijeku
<Vlado9A3CY> *reboot
<Vlado9A3CY> da, opet isto... idem u recovery mode
<Vlado9A3CY> kako mogu vidjeti koji je driver za graficku karticu instaliran ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i kako da instaliram taj neki famozni :) open source driver ako slucajno nije instaliran?
<igcek> @ivoks, u znanje pokusavam upotrjebiti drugi nacin http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<Hrki> bokte koja procedura za restrikcije po shellu
<igcek> da... al mi nije jasno zakaj ne vidi /bin/bash
<Hrki> kome to slazes?
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<Orangina> morgen
<ivoks> nis, dorucak, pa do ureda
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262231_3971109828694_1175603532_n.jpg
<Orangina> :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-09
<dodobas_> yello
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> hebemti kisu
<BotaniCar> 'brojutro :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi prezivio
<hbogner> oj Mmike 
<hbogner> jesi uspio rjesit
<hbogner> jesi vec postoa tata?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na jedvite jade, rakija se pokazala u redu :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebi ga stajala je pola godine u ormaru :) 
<BotaniCar> Da, da sam bio pametniji, za prethodni bi ti rodjendan kupio bacvicu, pa da stoji u drvetu :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovih dana susjed je u berbi sljiva bit ce nove 
<SilverSpace> stare vise nema 
<hbogner> ja sad nabavio litru 15-20 godina stare sljive
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) hbogner, zavezi pojas prije ispijanja :) 
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> Ili, zovi pomoc  na usluzi sam ) :) 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kod mene tj. kraj moje stare ne moze toliko prezivjeti :)
<Mmike> hbogner: da, djelomicno i ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a, dje si ti jucer, micek mileni? :)
<SilverSpace> ima i susjed stare ali to drzi samo za sebe to se ne prodaje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prespavao sam .. sve sam prespavao :) Sjetio sam se dogovora dok sam vidio da si na FB napisao da je Alonzo krele, ili taknekaj :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto me ne zbudi ? :) 
<Mmike> Alesi
<Mmike> stajaznam :)
<Mmike> ne znam kaj mi je s kompom doma
<SilverSpace> alesi je fino opalio samar Alonsu juce na podiju
<Mmike> pol dana radio memtest, cijelu noc vrtio mprime, sad vec 4 sata roka po diskovima, i radi ok
<Mmike> sve iz sysrescueCDa
<Mmike> al' kad bootam kubuntu, smrzne se nakon pol sata
<SilverSpace> Alonso ce dobiti nogu i iz ferraria kao i od svugdje jer je kreten
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ovo je bilo izgubljeno iza ormara :D
<BotaniCar> Opce ne znam kaj se jebes s ubuntu derivatima. Ako zelis prave probleme, uzmi centos ! 
<hbogner> Mmike, kako?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj treba opet nesto mjenjat?
<SilverSpace> jah stize novi monitor i jos ponesto 
<SilverSpace> sjela mi neka lovica
<SilverSpace> sad ne znam koji monitor uzeti sigurno ce biti neki ips
<BotaniCar> Dell FTW 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: taj dell jebeni nema hdmi 
<SilverSpace> kreteni 
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj onda ? Imas DVI, imas onaj miniport
<SilverSpace> ne kemija mi se sa time 
<SilverSpace> hocu hdmi 
<BotaniCar> nema kemije, jednostavna konverzija. A ti uzmi HDMI ako ces zbog toga zrtvovati kvalitetu matrice
<BotaniCar> ja radije imam konverter i ok monitor nego HDMI i pljugamonitor
<Mmike> hbogner: ne. moram na poreznu i na statisticki zavod i onda s tim potvrdama otic zatvorit racun u banci
<Mmike> i to je onda, nadam se, to
<hbogner> Mmike, ok, thx sto to radis
<hbogner> nego, nisi prodao nase bubrege i pluca na crnom trzistu?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> nisu dali
<Mmike> jos su za tebe rekli, ajde, velik si momak
<Mmike> al' za budz0ra da puno pije i da ne valjaju
<Mmike> i kao, ne isplati se zajebavat
<hbogner> ajde bar nesto, dobro da nisu gledali ovaj tjedan, degustirao pive na danima piva u karlovcu
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> bemti prehladu nikako da se oporavim 
<SilverSpace> treci dan sam u krevetu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jel bar zgodna zenska s tobom?
<SilverSpace> aha je thinkPad
<SilverSpace> crveni :)
<Mmike> p, jebote
<Mmike> gt260 nije nist puno losija od gtx650
<Mmike> pa necu nvidiju onda vise
<vileni> Mmike: osim sto nesto manje struje trosi, i dx11
<Mmike> rekao bih i dosta manje :)
<Mmike> al' cudno mi je da se stroj smrzava
<Mmike> i sa gtx260 i sa onboardicom
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtv6j5gkFIw&feature=youtu.be
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: F1 Monza 2013 start, Views: 18, Rating: %
<Mmike> koji disk, toshiba ili samsung (2TB?)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pre dobro :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pogotovo zvuk motora safety cara :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<jelly> Mmike: 314Mck/s
<SilverSpace> sad kad vidim ovaj video jos mi je zalije sto sam papak a mogo sam si jucer osigurati odlazak na f1
<Mmike> jelly: jos?! :)
<jelly> pa, ne uzima previse truda
<jelly> Mmike: a... jace napajanje?
<vileni> da, to bi moglo biti
<jelly> SilverSpace: dvi i hdmi je ista stvar
<Mmike> jelly: 650W
<vileni> Mmike: koje? :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: pasivni konverter ili kabel
<Mmike> jelly: do pred godinu dana sam imao 450W, i radilo ok
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> corsair, mislim
<vileni> onda ok
<jelly> mozda je to od 450 bilo bolje nego ovo od 650??
<Mmike> nah
<vileni> najbolji su mi ovi sa nekim lcpower i slicnim, kao 650w a jedva papir drzi na stolu
<Mmike> prebacio napajanje, cca 8 mjeseci kasnije crkla ploca (crko sata kontroler), stavio novu (drugu) plocu, radilo cca mjesec dana i pocelo se smrzavat
<Mmike> i mislio opet SSD
<Mmike> zamijenio
<Mmike> i opet
<Mmike> i sad, eto, badblocks prosli cijeli disk
<Mmike> sad cu fio jos malo odrat nek radi
<Mmike> ali, cini se da nisu diskovi nego bas graficka
<Mmike> al' velim, ono sto buni je da se stroj smrzava i sa onboard atijevom karticom i sa priustekabilnom nvidijom
<SilverSpace> jelly: znam da je isto samo bi volio imati hdmi bez ikakvih konvertera
<jelly> kupi si onda dvi-hdmi kabel, pa nes imat konvertera
<hbogner> jelly, Mmike 130Mck/s
<Mmike> da, odustoa sam :)
<Mmike> ne igram vise
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=adapter-delock-dvi-m-na-dvi-z-hdmi-z&option=artikl&id_artikl=200.300.105
<Mmike> pre naporno :)
<jelly> hbogner: toliko sam imao jutros dok nisam uklikao apgrejde od vikenda ;-)
<SilverSpace> sunce 
<hbogner> Mmike, sta naporno, ujuto upalis, popodne ugasis
<hbogner> jelly, cjeli vikend si pustio komp upaljen :d
<jelly> hbogner: na poslu, da
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly> ionako je cijelo vrijeme upaljen jer mi od doma ne rade java appleti
<jelly> hbogner: also ima i onaj Offline Mode ali ga nisam isprobao
<hbogner> nisam ni ja, al valjda radi normalmno
<Mmike> ma moras kliktat
<Mmike> i kupovat one portale
<hbogner> Mmike, jednom dnevno to mozes
<jelly> naklikas dok se ne potrose novci, i zaboravis
<Mmike> koristi li netko tu truecrypt?
<jelly> 1 time machine, 2 portala, 4 alchemy laba .... 128 bakica i 128 kursora je "Base-2" achievement
<jelly> alzo: Prodati baku je achievement.  "I thought you loved me"
<hbogner> upgrades 67/93, achievements: 65/78, milk: 260°
<hbogner> buildings 858
<jelly> huh, upgrades 67/86 
<jelly> mislim, fali mi "Make billion cookies from clicking", nemam drugog posla ;-)
<Mmike> ja sam imao valjda 200 time machineova
<hbogner> jelly, v1.035, ili ti fali jos unlockanih achivmenta da imas jos apgrejdocva
<jelly> 1.034 je ovdje
<hbogner> ja imam  33 time machine
<jelly> ok, reload je donio neke nove; sad imam 68/93
<jelly> (one za research treba cekati... ko ce to)
<jelly> mda, ovdje je 69 time mašina i 100 od svega ostalog, osim baka i kursora kojih ima po 128
<hbogner> 130, kursora, 100 dalje, 76 plortal i 33 time
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> NECETE ME NAVUC :)
<jelly> hbogner: eto, jos ti fali 28 bakica za aćivment
<hbogner> daa
<hbogner> super, odlockam onda to
<hbogner> ciljoa sma na 100 portal aprvo
<hbogner> ahaa, mathematicina, thx
<jelly> https://twitter.com/nazgul/status/376736852931522560/photo/1
<Mmike> android na ovom s3 sve vise i vise ide na quratz
<vileni> ma sta vi to igrate :)
<Mmike> ma ne pitaj
<Mmike> vrijemegubilica samo takva
<SilverSpace> kvalitetno gubljenje vremena
<jelly> oho, ritualne oklagije
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/artikl-100.332.146
<SilverSpace> kad me bas svi nagovarate na dell
<obruT> SilverSpace: to je ok monitor.. ja imam 2412
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas gledam http://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-led-ips-24-dell-u2412m-1920x1200-300-cdm2-2-000-0001-8ms-black/48574
<budz0r> SilverSpace: uzmi si 2412m
<budz0r> taj je prejebenica
<budz0r> a nesto je malo skuplji
<SilverSpace> protis dosta jeftiniji od linksa
<obruT> za te pare fakat solidan monitor
<Mmike> nda, sysbench prosao sve, nema nikakvih bedova :/
<obruT> ja zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/artikl-100.333.033
<Mmike> U2412M i kod mene - jako dobar
<SilverSpace> 200kn razlika
<obruT> SilverSpace: links je skuplji, ali uglavnom imaju sve na lageru, protis nema "pravi" lager... tak da ono, ako ti se ne ceka dan-dva, protis... ako je hica, onda links :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i links ce ti uzet robu nazad
<Mmike> zamijenit
<Mmike> vratit
<Mmike> protis je daleko kompliciraniji tu
<SilverSpace> da 
<jelly> meni je protis uredno zamijenio ssd
<SilverSpace> necu se hebati za te pare i sad mi je links tu u susjestvu
<obruT> dje je BotaniCar sunce mu, stalno nesto melje, kad ga trebas, nema ga :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: pije 
<obruT> vjerojatno :)
<SilverSpace> uzet cu si i ovo http://www.links.hr/artikl-363.700.007
<Mmike> njeh
<Mmike> to mora bit graficka
<Mmike> u sysrescdu sve radi umpa-cumpa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak onda obje graficke 
<SilverSpace> kad si reko i interna bloka
<Mmike> da, ne kuzim
<Mmike> mozda je ploca sjebata
<Mmike> eto, neznam
<BotaniCar> obruT: pong
<SilverSpace> Mmike: najcesce je ram kriv za zamrzavanje ili neki kvar na ploci
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a eto, ram je ok, diskovi su ok, sve se cini da je ok
<SilverSpace> trebao bi probati samo sa jednim keksom rama
<SilverSpace> ako ih imas vise i jos ako su razlicite firme
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ali, memtest prosao
<Mmike> 5 runova je napravio
<Mmike> nikakvih gresaka
<Mmike> ram je ok
<SilverSpace> hm misterij
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jelly, jel imas one mind na bakice upgrade?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: memtest je indikator, ne garancija. 
<BotaniCar> Al da, brijem da je grada
<SilverSpace> meni je najcesce ram zadavao glavobolje 
<jelly> hbogner: ne
<Mmike> greda, a?
<Mmike> fosna
<SilverSpace> Babina Greda
<BotaniCar> .weather Babina Greda
<datase`> BotaniCar: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<BotaniCar> zomg
<BotaniCar> .weather Sesvete
<datase`> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 22.7°C (12:47 PM CEST on September 09, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 72%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Falling). 
<BotaniCar> datase`: thank you
<datase`> BotaniCar: You're welcome!
<jelly> .weather Babin Kuk
<BotaniCar> .weather "Babina Greda"
<datase`> BotaniCar: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<BotaniCar> datase`: debug info plox ! 
<jelly> sijeva, na sljemenu vec kisi
<Mmike> da bar oce tu malo
<BotaniCar> Zakljucio sam da mi je najbolji nacin dojave promjene vremena da ujutro zenu posaljem van prije nego ja moram, pa nek javi.
<BotaniCar> Nije uvijek primjenjivo 
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> zena na kisi
<jelly> SilverSpace: pix or it didn't happen
<SilverSpace> grmi
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas ideju zakaj mi useradd na sqeezu ne kreira $HOME ? 
<SilverSpace> muskarac na grmljavini
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne
<BotaniCar> a, imas li ideju kak da debugiram zakaj to ne radi ? :) useradd bi trebao biti neka perlusha, right ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije perlusha
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda je neko petljao po defaultima, /etc/login.defs i RTFM
<BotaniCar> netko bi morao biti ja, dakle nisam :) 
<jelly> to svi kazu
<BotaniCar> :) Znam , ali zaista :)
<jelly> mmhmm
<BotaniCar> jok, sad sam usporedio s jednim debianom na kojem raid i login.defs je isti
<BotaniCar> na kojem radi*
<SilverSpace> eto predomislio sam se za monitor
<SilverSpace> necu kupit nista dok ovaj ne crkne
<BotaniCar> Najpametnije
<jelly> to je krivo razmisljanje, pravo razmisljanje je kupi odma, pa koristi dva dok stari ne crkne
<obruT> SilverSpace: ih, kakav si ti to nerasipnik :)
<obruT> upravo ovo sto jelly kaze...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) da nije pala kisa sad bi ga vec imao doma
<jelly> i onda se naviknes na dva i moras kupit jos jedan poslije
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol istina 
<obruT> nema nis bez dva monitora... na jednom programiras, na drugom se vrti pornjava
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne slusaj ovog zlog coika, tako smo se svi navikli na rad s vise monitora, nemoj si to napraviti ! :) 
<jelly> nije istina... neki imaju monitor i televiziju
<SilverSpace> jelly: dobro ti kad su ti slova presitna
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> da :-|
<SilverSpace> kimi nazad u ferrariu
<ivoks> €135,000 p/week
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> http://www.camperandnicholsons.com/yacht-charter/gloria-teresa-1032/
<ivoks> bas se uparkirao u skradinu
<vileni> sa 135keur bi ljetovao 20 godina
<jelly> Russian speaking crew, menus in English and Russian
<jelly> ha, moraju i djeca mafijasa negdje na godisnji
<ivoks> ali ima i vecih
<ivoks> ovog sam nasao na netu :)
<jelly> da sam vlasnik orakla imao bi svoju ;-)
<obruT> hmm, tu neku gloriu sam mislim vidio na Visu prosli tjedan
<ivoks> je, stalno je ovdje negdje
<ivoks> meteo.hr treba dobiti nagradu za glupost
<ivoks> odes na meteo.hr
<ivoks> neki linkovi su na vrijeme.hr
<ivoks> neki su na prognoza.hr
<ivoks> neki su na klima.hr
<ivoks> a sve je jedno te ista stranica
<ivoks> ima i hidro.hr
<vileni> meteo-info ftw
<BotaniCar> pogled kroz prozor ftw
<obruT> kolega s posla je tak isao gledat radarsku da vidi jel vani pada kisa :P
<SilverSpace> nije pitanje sto se dogodilo na kornatima nego pitanje sto se dogodilo dva sata prije 
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto mislis, ako medvedi budu pusili u KHL-u tak da izgube skoro sve utakmice, budu ljudi i dalje dolazili na tekme ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: a gle sve ovisi kak ce se boriti 
<jelly> obruT: da ak je zanimljivo?
<SilverSpace> sigurno ce se isprazniti samo kaj nisu bas svi jaki 
<SilverSpace> vidjet ce se sutra 
<SilverSpace> ovi kaj dolaze su jedni od najslabijih
<SilverSpace> 2000 ce sigurno dolaziti jer su kupili godisnje karte 
<jelly> obruT: na stranicu sa tecajem o sigurnosti podataka moras se ulogirati domenskim passwordom (koji sluzi za pristup svim internim servisima) kroz obican http://
<obruT> jelly: cek malo, i vi ste to dobili ? :)
<jelly> obruT: da, pazi odgovor na pitanje zasto nema https: Kolege iz [...] koje su osmislile i daju IT podršku za ovaj e-tečaj, a u dogovoru s kolegama [...], ne smatraju potrebnim korištenje https-a za potrebe ove edukacije.
<obruT> totalni fail
<jelly> da nije zalosno bilo bi smijesno
<BotaniCar> Je, kad je ponestalo neobicnog httpa
<jelly> mislim, uce nas o cuvanju podataka, al ajde se brale identificiraj i password salji preko cleartexta
<jelly> srecom pa je pristup kroz internu mrezu (rfc1918)
<jelly> obruT: nista, promijenio password, ulogirao se na to cudo, promijenio natrag... 
<jelly> mozda sam trebao rantati u /msg, al sad je gotovo
<BotaniCar> Nene , samo rantaj ovdje, ima nas koji opsluzujemo customere pa je lijepo cuti kako ne raditi. 
<BotaniCar> BTW, ako ti je perimeter security dobar, kaj te muci sto neki servis nije secure ?
<BotaniCar> *interni servis
<jelly> BotaniCar: cek sad da nacrtam sliku sigurnosti i lukovice, i sigurnosti kao procesa a ne kao stanja, i best practices
<jelly> layers inside layers
<BotaniCar> OK, ne moras :) 
<BotaniCar> Ma daj, ako imas dovoljno layera i kratak prozor prilike, mogli su sloziti login da bude USR:pero PWD:123 , i ne bi bilo nikakvog belaja. 
<jelly> da, nominalno to sve ide po internoj mrezi, i nominalno svi dijelovi mreze su jednako cuvani, ali...
<BotaniCar> nije da bu ti to ostalo cekati zlonamjernika iducih 4 godine .. nije, jelda ?
<BotaniCar> I, na koncu, nominalno je procjena rizika na njima, ne na tebi. A ako su procijenili da https predstavlja overkill .. 
<jelly> ma, da je pisalo "procjena rizika" u odgovoru, bio bih sretan
<BotaniCar> ja sam procitao "u dogovoru s kolegama" kao "procjena rizika" :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, mozda kenjam, ali vjerojatno iamte nekog s zrnom soli tko je odobrio toj ekipi da tak dela, reci da imate :)
<jelly> ja sam procitao kao "boli nas djon za tvoj username i password", i reagirao shodno
<BotaniCar> Tvoj je postupak sigurno ispravan, a vjerojatno i nacin citanja, znas bolje situaciju.
<jelly> ko zna, mozda ak imash IE stranica koristi windows/domain autentikaciju
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, Astemd, zakaj napadaju Robertu kao administratoricu odgovornu za "kriminalno stanja .hr wiki" ? :) 
<SilverSpace> lol http://i.imgur.com/V1Ig8XG.gif
<jelly> tko je Roberta i sto je skrivila
<BotaniCar> Roberta je jedna (meni) mila gospoja koju sam upoznao dok sam visio na #wikipedia-hr , a (medju ostalima) je , kazu, kriva za sve opisano na https://www.facebook.com/ndh.wikipedia?hc_location=stream ( slike su najbrzi put za upoznavanje s temom)
<jelly> ndh wut? :-)
<BotaniCar> Bash tak .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ah, stvar je u tome sto se desno-nastrojenim editorima zapravo _da_ nesto pisati po wikipediji, dok je ove bolio djon 
<jelly> i sad se bune da ne valja
<BotaniCar> cuj, ja sam stava da bi wiki trebala biti non-biased , ali pogodio si u srz
<BotaniCar> Iako, puno se kuka da ih ( ne desno orijentirane) kickbanaju sa i bez osnove , ako je tako, onda ukua
<jelly> wikipedia favorizira editore koji su dosli prvi
<BotaniCar> opla, nasao sam korijen svojih problema s onim putanjama koje ne postoje i perlovima koji se sami pokrecu :) 
<jelly> /etc/cron.d/dzumbus ?
<BotaniCar> skripta u prvom komentaru ima "ping + udp flood" bezobrazno NEskriveno :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, za kaj bi to mogao legitimno prenamijeniti :)
<jelly> da, ima par standardnih bot-skripti koje se uvijek uploadaju
<jelly> samo djeca prestrikaju command path na svoj irc server i kanal
<BotaniCar> Koma mi je tolika doza samouvjerenosti da u komentarima otvoreno napisu kaj delaju :)
<jelly> to nije njihov kod
<BotaniCar> jos da mi je naci kako se naselila ( jasno da je netko potkovaniji skript kidijima to dao/prodao, pa su komentari nuzni) 
<jelly> 99% preko neke sugave phpushe
<jelly> 80% joomla
<jelly> 20% wordpress 
<BotaniCar> rekao bi da je 1% ( user s slabim passwordom, nemam enforcing na toj kanti)
<jelly> 1% nes drugo
<BotaniCar> sad sam ubio tog usera, drugi imaju sigurne lozinke, cemo vidimo 
<jelly> to moze bit ak nemas fail2ban za dokinuti butreforcing prek ssh/ftp/smtp auth
<jelly> butre?
<BotaniCar> grmblj, zena me zove pred kraj r.vremena, nemre biti dobro
<BotaniCar> nda, re: fail2ban , slozio sam to 'mekano', daje samo tempban pa ako su bili dovoljno uporni .. 
<BotaniCar> sto ce se , ocito, morati promijeniti
<jelly> tempban je standardno, da si ne sjebes prave korisnike iza NAT-a
<jelly> ovdje pored toga jos ide 30-ak kinesko/brazilsko/argentinsko/indijskih klasa permanentno dokinute 
<obruT> jelly: ijao, pa to sranje je jos u flashu kojeg ja ne prakticiram na poslu - iz sigurnosnih razloga :P
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> da, morao sam ga otvoriti u browseru za irc smetje
<obruT> ijao, kako cu im poslati mail :P
<ivoks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Laptops-Arrive-in-Over-1-000-Chinese-Stores-380874.shtml
<ivoks> kaj, rusi su ipak priznali...
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-24022866
<ivoks> u biti, pokazuje koliko su rusi nemocni, iako pokusavaju izigravati face
<ivoks> mada se meni cini da bi i za svijet i za sirijce bilo bolje da ostane assad
<ivoks> ko sto je mubarak za egipat bio bolji nego ovo sto sad imaju
<ivoks> kad sve to gledas... vise se ne pitas zasto je propalo rimsko carstvo
<ivoks> ljudi se, iz nekog razloga, uvijek bune; iako ce bunom doci na losije :)
<obruT> CIA je srusila rimsko carstvo !
<jelly> CIA je srusila Sumer!
<jelly> paljenje Aleksandrijske knjiznice je isto CIA inscenirala
<jelly> sve vise ima smisla teorija urote da se to radi za skrenuti pozornost sa internog US rasula
<jelly> obruT: uf, uklikao sam i onaj antikoruptivni tecaj, taj je veca tlaka ali a) pod https je b) ne trazi domenski password
<Astemd> BotaniCar: imaš pvt
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzJUSZMe7w4
<datase`> jelly: Title: Vlatka Pokos - Kad ce taj petak, Views: 737361, Rating: 96.46018%
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs
<datase`> ivoks: Title: U2 - Bloody Sunday, Views: 17895857, Rating: 96.75824%
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9alAuYr2g_8
<datase`> jelly: Title: Ruby Tuesday - Melanie Safka, Views: 222953, Rating: 98.405628%
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> test run, radi k'o veliko
<Mmike> sve sam izkasapio osim grafike
<Mmike> a kubuntu se nece bootat opce
<Mmike> tj, boota se, dodje do gdma (ili sto vec danas se koristi) i tamo se smrzne
<SilverSpace> lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/6084436/
<SilverSpace> vetel alonso
<jelly-home> Mmike: stavi debian i kde, nema druge...!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu prvo metnut mint zadnji
<Mmike> i vidjet kaj ce bit
<SilverSpace> arch
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> to je za mazohiste
<SilverSpace> :) i za dodobas 
<SilverSpace> a
<dzl-r> arč je najnaj
<SilverSpace> ako si mlad i nadobudan
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ja bi da mi radi
<Mmike> i da ima normano sucelje
<Mmike> i da mogu ssh i to
<Mmike> znaci - mint
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio kimi u ferrariu izgleda
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/74088097 zanimljiva snimka tim radia 
<SilverSpace> pas: thehoff
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak se svi pale na Breaking Bad
<SilverSpace> meni nis posebno
<jelly-home> Kaley Cuoco!
<jelly-home> Big Bang Theory nastavlja 26.09.
<ravilov> Mmike, gentoo
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> bas gentoo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dobar je bbad
<SilverSpace> nis posebno
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Weeds je bila zabavna, BBad nikad nisam imao volje poceti pratiti zbog slicnosti teme
<SilverSpace> Hell on Wheels mi je zakon
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-10
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> Mmike: i nikako da stavis arch... pa hebate
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> ono kad ti find zakolje mashinu :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> BotaniCar: jes mozda isprobavao ono jucer ? ako nisi, nemoj dok ti ne kazem :)
<obruT> nasao sam im bug :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: kak sam i mislil, juce nisam imao vremena ; ocito na moju srecu :) Kaj se zbugalo ? 
<Mmike> dodobas: nikako :/
<BotaniCar> Nego, nad direktorijem od~50Gb izvrsim time find /home/dx/software/as2_ebms_gw/releases/20100121/repository/ -type f -mtime +90 -exec du -c {} \;|awk '{size=size+=$3} END {print $3}' ; kaj mislite koliko ce trajati ? ( datoteke u njemu su svaka cca 1Mb)
<BotaniCar> i zakaj mi irc pretvara underscorove u razmake kad pejstam ?
<SilverSpace> tek u subotu sunce 
<SilverSpace> bemti kisu
<obruT> BotaniCar: nesto na relaciji radius-ldap :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: izgleda da to nije do irca jer meni jucer isto a pestao sam sa googla u gedit
<obruT> BotaniCar: izgleda da su ispravili, isprobacu veceras opet :)
<BotaniCar> kul, thx
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: i feel u...bas se vratio sa mora u ovo
<budz0r> jebemu 3ware, jedan disk krepa, a on odluci sa nekim trecim diskom napraviti novo polje
<budz0r> koliko su dobri toliko su i govno
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: eh vrati se na more :)
<calmpitbull>    SilverSpace : hocu sljedece godine
<BotaniCar> ono kad na produkcijskoj bazi pokrenes vacuum full i sakrijes se
<jelly> jel taj vacuum na recentnim pgsql radi ista korisno?  U vrijeme 7.4, vacuuming je bio smece a dump/import bi vratio sav disk
<BotaniCar> jelly: obrisao sam 980000 zapisa , db size je prije toga bio 31Gb , vidjet cemo koliko ce vacuum trajati i kako stvari stoje nakon toga ( prije vikenda ne mogu napraviti dump i restore da vidim koliko ce mi to dodatno spasiti mjesta na disku)
<BotaniCar> Enivej, po mom iskustvu do sad, vacuum radi nemjerljivo bolje nego na v7/8 , ali jos uvijek trebas dump/restore da napravis posel do kraja
<BotaniCar> Ima li tko preporuku za kucno PC kuciste s vratima koja prekrivaju power gumbek (pitah pred mjesec dana, ali nisam dobio pametan odgovor) 
<jelly> a nemres disejblat gumb u biosu i acpi komfiguraciji u linuxima
<jelly> pa nek mali stisce
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jelly: tak otezavam zivot i sebi :)Inace mogu 
<BotaniCar> jelly: apropo vacuuma , vacuum samo reclaima mjesto i proglasava ga slobodnim; vacuum full uzme to sto vacuuma i prepisuje to u novu datoteku(koja nije fragmentirana) i brise staru. Jos ne znam da li je to jednako kvalitetno kao dump/restore. 
<jelly> zvuci dobro
<jelly> (ako imas mjesta na disku)
 * obruT ima par 7.x (mislim 4) pg servera i vacuum se jako cudno ponasa :P
<obruT> al predao sam to drugima u odrzavanje pa nije vise moja briga :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: za 7icu lijepo pise da je to nekaj za oprezno koristiti ( i za 8icu) :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, osim sto mi je produkcija u pitanju, bas disk space me i prijeci da danas napravim dump/restore :) Prkleto diskovlje, nikad dosta :9
<BotaniCar> .. a i otrglo bi me od imgur-a
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=112193368988044
<BotaniCar> ( Baby girl practices CPR on a dummy! )
<obruT> bed je s ovim sto se odredjena tablica fakat redovito apdejta i s vremenom se sve uspori...
<obruT> jebote, nesvjesno sam sad podrignuo da je valjda cijela firma cula :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: a nish, scheduled downtime i skok na neki noviji postgres :) 
<BotaniCar> ahaha @ podrig
<obruT> planiram vec dvije godine cijelu platformu renovirat, al nema vremena :) sad sam dobio pojacanje u vidu novog kolege koji nesto i zna pa cemo valjda to rijesit
<obruT> iako serveri rade savrseno jos od 2006-te, ne volim kad je prastari software gore :)
<BotaniCar> znao sam da sam ti trebao poturit zivotopis uz pivo :)
<obruT> eh, ne znam dal bi se usrecio :)
<BotaniCar> sreca ? jel to ono kaj (vise-manje) redovno dolazi 15.og na tekuci ? :D
<obruT> kako kome :) al, redovito je :)
<obruT> za sad
<jelly> 15og, tak kasno?
<BotaniCar> Nije ni kasno ni rano ako je uvijeka na isti datum, ne ? 
<obruT> jelly: bez brige, dodje ranije :)
<obruT> vec je stigla i ima da ju danas/sutra spi*am na nove diskove :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako se uzme da ih netko drzi na banci 15 dana i dize kamatu umjesto tebe...
<jelly> svaki. mjesec.
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je primjenjivo i ako je isplata 1vog, nije da firma pare za place dobije dan prije od nekud.
<BotaniCar> lezalo i kamatilo se negdje 180 dana ili 15, jednako nemas nish od toga
<jelly> BotaniCar: ali "oni" imaju
<jelly> a ti imas novce 15 dana prije ili ne
<BotaniCar> jelly: oni imaju kak god okrenem. I ja imam novce 30 dana od zadnje isplate, kalendarski mi datum malo znaci jer mi ionako ne bi 15 dana brale kamatu na racunu taman i da sjedne 1vog
<BotaniCar> I , kad smo kod toga "oni" si i onako kreiraju noFce tako da si u konfjuktor napisu da ih imaju 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: vacuum nece reclaimat space... samo tako ...
<BotaniCar> dodobas: zaista nece, ali ce reci "sad je reclaimed"
<BotaniCar> ... Plain VACUUM (without FULL) simply reclaims space and makes it available for re-use. .. ( http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/static/sql-vacuum.html )
<BotaniCar> A, ako ti postgres kaze da je nesto reclaimano, bolje ti je da mu vjerujes :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: radi se o tome da... ne moze reclaimati prazne stranice koje se nalaze 'ispred' zadnjeg podataka... nego samo one iza
<dodobas> cek da iskopam link/text
<BotaniCar> ajbashifala
<dodobas> BotaniCar: nesto kao http://postgrespower.com/postgres-table-bigger-than-expected
<dodobas> crap nije to to :)
<BotaniCar> probao sam guglati paralelno s tobom, nekaj krivo trazim, ili nije bas tako 
<BotaniCar> obzirom da (imo) postgres drzi podatke u blokovima, ne vidim razloga da ne moze reclaimati blok i prije i poslije zadnjeg podatka
<dodobas> a hebemu pas mater... http://www.cybertec.at/detecting-table-bloat/
<dodobas> to je to...
<dodobas> e sad dok nadjem drugi :)
<dodobas> gdje je opisano to before i after...
<BotaniCar> iz ovog linka ja ne izvlacim nista sto bi potvrdilo tvoju teoriju. 
<dodobas> http://www.depesz.com/2013/06/21/bloat-removal-by-tuples-moving/
<dodobas> to je drugi... mislim :)
<BotaniCar> Hajde da se dogovorimo nesto :) Ajde ti prvo procitaj svoje URLove prije nego ih podastres kao dokaz teze ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovdje frajer prica kako mu vacuum nije compactao bazu na FS-u , sto nekako nije ni za ocekivati ; no kaze da je vacuum ispravno oznacio prostor kao reclaimable, ne ?
<BotaniCar> "All vacuum did was marking pages as free, but it didn't get to the point of work to actually truncate the table." , a dokumentacija kaze da to nece ni napraviti .. 
<BotaniCar> Sto se mene tice, vacuum radi ono sto pishe.
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> s/reclaim/reuse on update 
<dodobas> there rijesio sam sam problem
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> hmm, cherry kola je bolja kad je mrzla
<obruT> svaka kola je bolja kad je mrzla :)
<jelly> uglavnom zato sto je inace preslatka
<ivoks> sta, pao je samo 0,7%
<ivoks> ajde, nije tako strasno
<ivoks> ide na bolje
<ivoks> lijepo je vidjeti da su kucanstva iz najvecih ubojica BDP-a prerasla u one koji ga dizu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kako mislis "ubojica BDP-a" ?
<ivoks> najvise su pridonosili njegovom padu
<BotaniCar> i dalje ne razumijem, ne trosenjem, ili ?
<ivoks> kucanstva nisu dohodovala, vec su gubila novac
<BotaniCar> erm, kucanstva tu nisu uzrok nego posljedica, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> nisu dohodovala (jos to ne rade) jer u istima sve manje ljudi radi
<BotaniCar> Ili ja sve naopako gledam ?
<ivoks> dohoduju
<ivoks> u prosjeku, naravno
<ivoks> http://prognoza.hr/tri_karta.php?id=tri&param=Sibensko-kninska&code=Murter
<ivoks> ovakva je prognoza od ponedjeljka
<ivoks> a jos kap kise nije pala
<ivoks> jucer je bio suncano
<ivoks> danas je suncano
<ivoks> a ja otkazao put na kornate, zbog nevremena
<Mmike> dal' cemo ikad znati zasto je shcumacher otisao iz ferrarija
<obruT> dal' cemo ikad znati zasto je pile preslo cestu
<jelly> 42
<jelly> ... ne, ne slaze se
<obruT> mislim da je dovoljno programiranja za danas... gledam dokumentaciju, pise "popen helpers", ja procitam "porno helpers"...
<Mmike> yea :)
<jelly> ne znam dal da se smijem ili placem nad opisima rupa u mysql-u http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/565604/7a3cfd263170f817/
<obruT> jelly: mislim da se u linku koji si poslao ne spominje mysql, ali je svejedno zanimljiv :)
<jelly> obruT: skrolaj dolje
<jelly> oops
<jelly> hm, djubre LWNovsko
<obruT> u svakom slucaju thanx, zanimljiv je clanak
<jelly> ok, ne znam kak napravili free link za ono sto sam tijo pokazat... stoga http://jebo.me/pas/3
<jelly> obruT: nagovori shefa da kupi pretplatu ak te zanimaju takvi clanci ;-)
<obruT> mos mislit
<BotaniCar> kurwa jesteś snašao jelly :) 
<obruT> da ce odobrit
<jelly> obruT: sitna lova
<BotaniCar> ahahaha , gugl prevoditelj je zakon, ne zna sam sebe prevesti nazad :) 
<jelly> $10 ili $15/mjesec
<obruT> lova je sitna, ali je "nema"... znas, kriza i tako to, grafovi su losi, dionicari nisu sretni, suosjecamo se s firmom i podrzavamo ju
<jelly> aha, za razliku od grafova konkurencije koji su jos gori
<obruT> a sad idem skopirat neku skriptu sa svog stroja na odredisni preko 5 ssh hopova :)
<jelly> tar cf - sjebi.pl | ssh a ssh b ssh c ssh d ssh e tar xvf -
<obruT> mene bas odusevljava kad cpe oprema u web admin formama kod upisa ne trazi da se mora upisati password nego provajda star unutar same forme :P pa ako i mijenjas neki podatak, za npr. pppoe konekciju, ne moras upisat password, submitace ona automatski stari
<jelly> si siguran da je to forma a ne tvoj brauzer
<obruT> forma forma :) otvoris html source i unutra nadjes base64 enkodiran password :P
<obruT> na jednom CPE-u su svi passwordi tako dostupni, cak i od voip accounta... sto onak, IMHO, nije bas neka sreca
<jelly> najs
<jelly> ovaj fritzbox od H1 izgleda skroz simpaticno, usb-storage, samba i minidlna, 2 gbit porta od 4
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://imgur.com/gallery/wOCeQZI
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbGmrMN3saE
<datase> jelly: Title: Amazing Horse - Metal Remix, Views: 1970230, Rating: 96.1848%
<ivoks> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=borked
 * jelly se boji kliknit na bilo koji urbandictionary link
<jelly> u ovom slučaju opisi su čitljivi i, ko bi rekao, adekvatni
<SilverSpace> jebemti viruse da ti jebem
<SilverSpace> i windowsw zajedno 
<SilverSpace> kak sad da ocistim kad win7 nece u command prompt
<dzl-r> ha-ha
<dzl-r> probaj nac command prompt u w8
<dzl-r> morao sam guglat
<jelly> SilverSpace: WinPE?
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: nije problem f8 i tamo command prompt ali ne ulaze 
<SilverSpace> do sad nisam ovo imao 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne kuzim kaj pitas
<SilverSpace> glup sam danas
<jelly> SilverSpace: bootaj livecd za windowse, WinPE, i vrti antivirus od tamo?
<SilverSpace> bootao sam sad hirens
<SilverSpace> pa cu vidjeti
<dzl-r> Silverspace probaj killat sve sumnjive procese
<jelly> nema vise procesa ;-)
<dzl-r> obicno proradi nakon toga
<dzl-r> :D
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: ne mogu doci do toga
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neki scotland yard odmah iskoci 
<jelly> to je malware
<SilverSpace> regedit nis ne pomaze sve ove upute na netu ne rade kad me tjera u command prompt a do tamo nece doci
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/artikl-363.700.007
<SilverSpace> uzeo ovo 
<jelly> vrati mi macu, ne znas je ni drzat https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ipcZppIkTLg/Ui8EcuWeTAI/AAAAAAAAmKs/W7WvpMYizQI/w412-h232-no/201.gif.pagespeed.ce.PfgkqgGZVG+%25283%2529.gif
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> sve ove gamadi sam do sad riesavao bez problema
<SilverSpace> ali ovo nisam jos vidio 
<jelly> eh, budi sretan da linux nije uzeo maha pa jos nema kvalitetnog malwarea za desktop linuxe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> radi ova MyGica ok
<jelly> android?
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/artikl-363.700.007
<SilverSpace> jelly: ovo
<jelly> da, vec si poslao link
<jelly> pitam jel samo android
<SilverSpace> da android i gore je xbmc instaliran
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da je ljpsa slika nego na rpi
<SilverSpace> brzina puno bolja od rpi
<vileni> SilverSpace: xbmc si sam stavio?
<SilverSpace> vileni: vec je gore
<SilverSpace> 12.0
<vileni> SilverSpace: a daljinski neki si uzeo?
<SilverSpace> ima uz njega
<SilverSpace> mali koji radi ok 
<SilverSpace> mada treba ovaj sa tipkovnicom 
<vileni> mene samo baterija brine na tom sa tipkovnicom
<SilverSpace> kaj mislis radi trosenja
<SilverSpace> majku mu nisam rijesio malware
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> pilo
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kako ti je bilo
<SilverSpace> loshe
<dodobas> pa hebemu... ni ruskinje ti vise nisu dobre :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: gdje ce Hulkenberg zavrsiti :)
<SilverSpace> nadam se u ferrariu :)
<SilverSpace> tko bi ga znao 
<dodobas> a di ce onda tralonso ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nadam se u penziju 
<SilverSpace> sve su sad ujebali ja se nadam da cr kimi i alonso zajedno voziti
<SilverSpace> i drzim fige kimiu
<SilverSpace> nis mi ne bi bilo draze da potuce alfonsa
<SilverSpace> castim janjetinom :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: mene vise zanima kakvi ce bolidi i tko ce boljega sloziti nego ove rosade u momcadima
<SilverSpace> jel buu stari opet makinu slozio za RB
<dodobas> koga briga za bolide... motor ce biti puno bitniji
<dodobas> a tu reno nema sanse... pa trrebale su mu 4 godine da dostigne top klasu
<SilverSpace> motor bi trebao biti jaci od ovoga sadasnjega
<dodobas> nego... http://www.planetf1.com/driver/18227/8914950/Formula-E-car-unveiled
<SilverSpace> reno bi trebao tu biti najaci 
<SilverSpace> njegov je turbo najbolji
<dodobas> mozda ce kreator prenositi forumulu E :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a to si procitao gdje ? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: za reno ?
<SilverSpace> pa to se zna
<SilverSpace> tko je izmislio turbo
<SilverSpace> ne krivim ja nis kreator nis oni nisu krivi a sad ih ljudi razapinju
<SilverSpace> a krivci na htv_u se lijepo smiju 
<dodobas> ja niti ne znam pricu... samo da su prestali prijenosi na javnoj TV...
<dodobas> ne znam je ih ima negdje drugdje
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i dunlop je izmislio gumu, pa sad ... tko vozi na dunlop gumama ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebes gume 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> zanimljivo da je u ovoj Forumli E... mclarnova elektronika
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a e... ti i tako vozis na felgama... :P
<SilverSpace> ova formula e bi trebala i zvucnike i to stereo vuc za sobom
<dodobas> ko ovaj.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX_3dBYkXy0
<datase> dodobas: Title: scooter electrique de domino's pizza, Views: 317, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> kud ce massa
<dodobas> u kantu za smece ?
<SilverSpace> lol 
<jelly-home> u3pm?
<SilverSpace> video
<dodobas> domino domino domino .wmmmmmmmm, pizza :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> sam se vi zezajte, buraz bar jednu babu skoro pogazio hibridom jer se auto ne cuje
<dodobas> to su mitovi...
<dodobas> auti se ne cuju... dok ne probusis lonac 
<jelly-home> nema dovoljno hibrida ni elektricnih auta, ljudi nisu jos naucili gledat
<jelly-home> eto kineza na 128GB u "telefonu" http://liliputing.com/2013/09/meizu-introduces-mx3-smartphone-128gb-storage.html
<jelly-home> https://factorable.net/
<chaky> SilverSpace: jesi tu?
<chaky> SilverSpace: ovi gripovi koji su po defaultu na Cube-u, oni nemaju onaj cep na pocetku, kojeg skinem tako da mogu grip gurniti dalje niz volan, tako da mogu napraviti mjesto za rogove?
<chaky> SilverSpace: sto si ti napravio da mozes rogove staviti?
<vzugcic> Kaze mi moj prijatelj anndroid da moram pod hitno posjetiti oftalmologa :)
<jelly-home> Go shopping at any shop in Canada and you may notice that something is missing in your change - the one penny or cent.
<jelly-home> The coin is being withdrawn from circulation by the Canadian government. From Monday (March 2013), change must be rounded up or down to the nearest five cents.
<jelly-home> kod nas bi mogli slobodno sve ispod 10-20 lipa maknut
<SilverSpace> chaky: hm moji imaju 
<SilverSpace> isto ko i ovi okrugli
<SilverSpace> rogove nemam ne stanu mi na ovaj volan
<chaky> aha, ma nesto sam cackao po netu i skontam da ovi nemaju cep, vec mozes nozem odrezati dio gume. Ma nema veze narucio sam druge Cube gripove koji imaju cepove, pa cu te staviti.
<chaky> dosla mi je kaciga danas, i skontam da mi je velika, velicina L, pa je vracam da mi posalju manju.
<chaky> navodno, prednja strana kacige ne smije doci do obrva, vec mora biti 2 prsta od obrva (sredina cela)
<chaky> jebiga kada imam glavu od kurca
<jelly-home> http://commsupport.co.uk/it-courses/live-on-line-ccna/
<SilverSpace> chaky: :)
<obruTv6> jutro
<obruTv6> jel ima tko od vas neki stroj na ipv6 mrezi ?
<obruTv6> hmm da... kod ipv4 si natiran, IAD te stiti po defaultu... kod ipv6 sve kante dobiju javnu ip adresu no IAD po defaultu ne blokira incoming konekcije... dakle cijela lokalna mreza po defaultu exponirana prema van...
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-11
<ntcbow> obruTv6: ja sam skupio malo iskustva s ipv6, imam i adresu ;)
<ntcbow> ~ntcbow@2a02:8071:289a:d401:230:18ff:fea4:ae0a
<ntcbow> https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> one more disk prdnu...
<dodobas> pa hebate... bar za ovog imam zamjenu :)
<hbogner> u kojem sad, open onom sivom dell-u? ili?
<dodobas> svi us dellovi sivi :)
<budz0r> jutro
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> poljaci natjerali C&A da makne majice s cheom
<obruT> ntcbow: ja se vec godinama zezam s ipv6, prije nesto preko raznih tunela, zadnjih godinu isprobavam neka native rjesenja, ovo zadnje je native dualstack podrska u nekim IAD-ovima pa gledam kako to radi... i malo me muci sto ce "nesvijesni" korisnici mozda biti izlozeni nekim rizicima
<obruT> pod native mislim da domaci ISP provida konekciju drito do mene
<ivoks> mozda kad bi stavili ovu sliku http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c8/CheG1951.jpg
<hbogner> dodobas, a onom velikom, koji je prvi dosao?
<BotaniCar> jutro
<dodobas> hbogner: na onom manjem t100
<obruT> BotaniCar: jesi mozda isprobavao ono ? uglavnom radi ok, probaj akoo nisi
<obruT> i digni firewalle na strojevima u lokalnoj mrezi :)
<hbogner> sale jesi tu?
<SilverSpace> jutar
<drj_cro> jutar
<hbogner> Jelly kaj to radis? Pao je iskon...
<hbogner> Ni net ni telefon neradi
<hbogner> Ni www.iskon.hr
<hbogner> Sad moram preko moba na net :(
<obruT> dns im je definitivno u banani...
<hbogner> vid radi
 * BotaniCar je zabavljen mislju da ima statefull firewall na telefonu
<SilverSpace> yes punjena paprika 
<dzl-r> that was so deep you almost met Adele rolling
<SilverSpace> nije losh ovaj android media centar jos kad bi znao kako ikone pomaknuti 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> glupan nadogradio xbmc na mygica a nisam prije napravio beckup i sad moram sve ponovo podesavati
<BotaniCar> xexe
<BotaniCar> [ProTip] Nemojte slucajno kroz sve raspolozive medije cestitati Mmikeu sto je postao otac ! 
<civija> sta je dobio, je li musko ili je dite? :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro je napravio, ima nasljednika :) 
<civija> ajde neka
<civija> MmikeT: onda cestitamo u prigodnu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kCe_4HBAbo :)
<datase> civija: Title: Matko Jelavić-Rodija se sin (1991), Views: 270727, Rating: 97.507086%
<BotaniCar> to-e-to :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeT: cestitam
<obruT> BotaniCar: ma da !
<obruT> MmikeT !!!
<SilverSpace> obruT: mygica radi super 
<SilverSpace> rpi ide u rezervu
<obruT> SilverSpace: ti si ga dakle uglavnom kao htpc namijenio ?
<obruT> ja imam 100 ideja sto napravit s rpijem :)
<SilverSpace> da gore je xbmc openelec 
<vileni> obruT: evo ti jos jedna http://networklessons.com/network-management/raspberry-pi-as-cisco-console-server/
<hbogner> uspio sam zaklati stroj sa 32 gige rama, 4 jezgre...
<hbogner> prvi put da sam to na ovom uspio
<obruT> sta si radio ? :)
<obruT> :(){ :|:& };:  ? :)
<hbogner> cuda obruT , cuda
<hbogner> malo vise grafike, vektora i rastera, i 3d-a
<hbogner> + jedna virtualka sa 16giga rama
<ntcbow> prvi rezultat za iad: internet addiction disorder ^^
<ntcbow> ipv6 me zanima odkad mi racunali nisu bili dostupni kroz ipv4/nat
<obruT> ntcbow: integrated access device :)
<ntcbow> dali su mi dualstack lite sad imam full dual stack
<ntcbow> u mom iad-u (Cisco EPC3208G) ima neke opcije za ipv6 sigurnost, "ipv6 firewall protection"
<BotaniCar> ja u svom IB-u (Integral Biscuit) imam samo vlakna :( 
<obruT> BotaniCar: javi kad ukljucis v6 :) da znam jel sve radi ok :)
<SilverSpace> kimi u ferrariu, potvrdeno
<BotaniCar> obruT: sad mogu slijediti uputu koju si mi mailao, ili ima neki anex na nju ? Nadam se da cu danas ( ako ne, onda ni necu do nedjelje).
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspyfi.com/
<obruT> BotaniCar: mozes... radit ce ti.. samo digni (v6) firewalle na lokalnim strojevima :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti bi fakat morao probati windowse 8 :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: imam protocol-agnostic firewalle na svemu sto moze na mrezu osim televizora :) S njim cu imati problem :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: i kak saznam koja mi je DSL lozinka , znam da ju mogu promijeniti, no ne znam kako saznati postojecu :)
<jelly> natv6!
<obruT> jelly: ijao :)
<jelly> https://soundcloud.com/skeewiff/skeewiff-tango-de-la-destruccion tango/dubstep
<_drac0> SilverSpace, jesi uspio sta? :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: nista ne pronadoh google nista
<jelly> https://soundcloud.com/theindiantea/08-soup-song-pesem-o-juhi?in=theindiantea/sets/kombinat
<ntcbow> :D
<jelly> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3ea44b47fcd22edac3659b89992307c9/tumblr_msskl0DxZn1qlnfp6o1_r2_1280.jpg # cookies
<ivoks> envo nesto za MmikeT http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/iracing-sim-game-comes-to-ubuntu
<hbogner> jelly, he he he
<hbogner> o google jebem te glupa
<jelly-home> hbogner oguglao 
<hbogner> 0_o
<hbogner> ej pyton-ovci, sta ste ono preporucavali za pocetnike? koju literaturu?
<hbogner> bilo je price o Learn Python The Hard Way
<jelly-home> to mi je izlgedalo ok
<hbogner> Dive Into Python je druga
<hbogner> nesto je bilo da je neka bolja
<jelly-home> dive into je klasik
<jelly-home> al ak je za ljude koji nisu nikad programirali... mozda ih je bolje nauciti razmisljati i raditi ispocetka kak spada
<hbogner> treba mi za jednog pocetnika, al nesjecam se koju su rekli za njih
<jelly-home> ak ga mrzis, Learn Python The Hard Way :-D
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly-home> gledam kak su skupe vr naocale https://www.spaceglasses.com/buy i skuzim da su moje standardne ocale cca iste cijene
<jelly-home> moram ih pitati dal rade sa dioptrijom, to bi bilo jeftino
<SilverSpace> eh video 1080 steka kad ide iz xbmc_a prikaz
<SilverSpace> iz androida ne 
<SilverSpace> rpi bez problema vrti 1080
<obruT> ocito android ima "bolji" driver ?
<SilverSpace> xbmc na androidu ne radi dobro sto se tice 1080
<SilverSpace> 720 ide ok
<SilverSpace> ili je to do sd kartice 
<obruT> aha, krivo sam shvatio... mislio sam da si na onoj kanti s kojom je dosao android upogonio neki drugi linux s xbmc-om :)
<SilverSpace> u noj 
<jelly-home> na onoj kanti ne radi linux, nema drivera za taj SoC
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da ne radi nazalost jer bi gore rado imao openelec
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-12
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<hbogner> mrmlj
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi vise?
<Mmike> ovisi na sto mislis :)
<hbogner> jes posta ćaća
<ivoks> ponekad se pitam kako ista u svijetu IT-a funkcinira
<ivoks> tako velike kompanije da imaju tako nesposobne ljude
<ivoks> sta je tek s malima :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) kaj se cudis 
<SilverSpace> proradio 1080 video trebalo je samo pravu verziju instalirati
<Mmike> hbogner: a, to, da :) jucer :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: cestitke
<Mmike> tenkju
<ravilov> ivoks, pa sta nije da manje kompanije imaju sposobnije ljude?
<obruT> Mmike: tata ! :) cestitam :)
<ravilov> Mmike, cestitke i sretno :)
<calmpitbull_> Mmike: nisam znao ...to je sigurno zbog kucista ;) cestitke
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: znas da mi jos stroj ne radi? ne kuzim zasto :/
<Mmike> ravilov: thnx thnx :)
<Mmike> obruT: dada, pravi otac :)
<calmpitbull_> Mmike: kak to mislis
<ravilov> calmpitbull_, cek da ti pronadjem neki video o cvijecu i pcelama
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: a neznam
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: nesh s gafickom, misim, al' nisam izolirao jos
<calmpitbull_> imam ti i grafu ak zelis...pa onda mozda jos jedno djete ;)
<ravilov> sta i sa djecom dilate/
<ravilov> http://news-bar.hr/zanimljivosti/apple-predstavio-dva-nova-modela-iphone-radnika-kineski-5s-i-djecji-5c/
<hbogner> Mmike, mašala
<calmpitbull_> ma nista od iphona
<SilverSpace> ravilov: te "manje" nemaju nikakve pogotovo kod nas :)
<ivoks> http://vrijeme.hr/grom.php?id=hrvatska
<ivoks> fora
<SilverSpace> dere po jadranu :)
<obruT> ih... http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/kredarica01.html
<ivoks> snijeg :)
<ivoks> jos malo pa ce sezona
<obruT> jesi vidio cijene skipasova za ovu sezonu...
<obruT> to svake godine sve skuplje... ovi na krvavcu nisu normalni
<obruT> mislim da cu definitivno ici na "turno" bordanje :P
<obruT> sto se ionako uklapa u moje primarne zimske aktivnosti :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: radi video skinuo sa njihove stranice xbmc i sad radi ta njihova verzija za android je manja za 40mb 
<SilverSpace> ova nasa blesava vlada fakat ne zna sto radi 
<SilverSpace> hrpa nesposobnjakovica 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/spektakularne-fotografije-snimke-munje-pretvorile-noc-dan-clanak-612168
<SilverSpace> munje 
<SilverSpace> za vreme rata veli ekipa kad su bili u brdima u hecegovini vise su se bojali kad je sjevalo nego kad su granate padale 
<SilverSpace> jednom su na zici za poljski telefon imali ves za susenje izmedu dvije kuce razvuce i kad je kresnuo u to sve se spalilo 
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: zanimljivo
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel speedygonzales dolazio ovdje na irc? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da 
<ivoks> pune su ga novine :)
<SilverSpace> wiki :)
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> jutarni je napisao dosta neistine 
<calmpitbull_> Sil
<lizardago> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: jutarni...kaj to je ono o ustastvu ili?
<calmpitbull_> ivoks: kaj to je ono kaj je pisalo jucer u jutarnjem za wiki i hrvatsku?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: da
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: to je on napisal? :9
<calmpitbull_> :)
<SilverSpace> ma jucerasnji clanak nema veze sa stvarnoscu 
<obruT> bilo koji clanak u jutarnjem nema veze sa stvarnoscu
<obruT> "'ZA KEMIJSKI NAPAD ODGOVORAN JE ASAD!' Inspektori UN-a imaju dokaze"
<obruT> "UN-ovi inspektori prikupili su golemu količinu dokaza koji pokazuju da je za kemijski napad u okolici Damaska uistinu vjerojatno odgovoran režim predsjednika Bašara al-Asada, tvrdi zapadni dužnosnik, a prenosi časopis Foreign Policy."
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol istina 
<obruT> uistinu vjerojatno odgovoran
<lizardago> zato treba čitat 24 sata :)
<lizardago> to je pravo novinarstvo
<obruT> o da
<lizardago> obožaman rano jutarnju limunadu :))
<SilverSpace> je bas mi nekako ujutro limunada uvijek sjedne tesko na zaludac
<lizardago> uvjek zaboravim da se ovdje ne tipka s kvacicama
<ivoks> calmpitbull_: da
<SilverSpace> lizardago: nema veze ja vidim tvoje kvačice :)
<ivoks> sad znamo i kako izlgeda :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/otkrivamo--tko-na-wikipediji-promovira-ustase-speedygonzales-je-darko-cokor--on-urednicki-potpisuje-velicanje-ndh-/1125605/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa upoznao si ga :)
<SilverSpace> jednom 
<SilverSpace> ii u zivo 
<ivoks> da? ne sjecam se :)
<ivoks> meni je smijesno kako je jutarnji izvrnuo cinjenice
<ivoks> izvade citat i onda kazu da je to rekao onaj koji je napisao taj citat
<SilverSpace> tuzno je kaj velika vecina ne cita osim naslova 
<ivoks> a dobro, ima i smijesnih stvari
<ivoks> npr:
<SilverSpace> i nije ih briga za cinjenice 
<ivoks> Pavelić je time slijedio i politiku Ante Starčevića koja je držala kako su hrvatski Srbi zapravo hrvatski pravoslavci.[23] Njihov status se poboljšao, posebice u urbanim dijelovima države.
<ivoks> prva recenica je citat
<ivoks> a druga je tvrdnja autora
<ivoks> cisto sumnjam da se iciji status, pa cak i status hrvata, poboljsao za vrijeme NDH :)
<SilverSpace> u tom clanku ima natpisa kojih uopce nema na wiki i tko zna od kuda to autor vadi
<SilverSpace> ni jednu tvrdnju nije potkrepio linkom 
<lizardago> problem wikipedije sto se ne revidira autora samog clanka te ne rangiraju njegovi uraci
<lizardago> posebno je to slucaj ako zelis citat nesto vezano za noviju povjest
<SilverSpace> noviju povjest nemas is cega pisat pogotovo o ratu jer je moratori na 90 godina 
<SilverSpace> na arhivu
<SilverSpace> ovo su cista nagadanja novinara 
<ivoks> nije li 50 godina?
<SilverSpace> je na jedan dio 
<SilverSpace> na transkripte je 90 bas sam neki dan slusao 
<lizardago> pazi novija povjest ce bit ustinu napisana dobro mozda za kojih 50 godina ... tako je to sa svim
<SilverSpace> sto je apsurdno
<SilverSpace> lizardago: u danasnje vrijeme je 50godina puno 
<SilverSpace> i koga briga kad cu krepati 
<SilverSpace> ameri imaju 30 
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: pa meni ces nedostajat
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: :) 
<lizardago> problem su neke stvari koje se jos uvjek drze drzavnom tajnom
<lizardago> tako da 50 godina kako got izgledalo puno je realnost
<calmpitbull_> osobno neka se starci za to pobrinu...imam ja puno vise problema od tko je partizan i tko je ustasa
<SilverSpace> yep 
<SilverSpace> meni je najbolje kad dvadesetogodisnjac ovdje u birtiji saspravljaju o rati i oni su u pravu da vise znaju od mene kak je bilo 
<lizardago> uvjek probajem da me politika toliko ne dira ali smo svi na nju osudjeni
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zdravlje/konacno-pronadzen-ubojica-virusa-hiv-a---302582.html
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zdravlje/stedne-zarulje-sa-zivom-dobrodosle-toplomjeri-ne---281085.html
<lizardago> ovo za zaruljama je bas dobar clanak
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> postoje stedne zarulje bez zive
<ivoks> i dovoljna ti je jedna zarulja da pokazes da je tehnologija X stedljivija od tehnologije Y
<ivoks> posebno zato sto znamo koliko tehnologija Y trosi, naucili smo u zadnjih 100 godina :)
<lizardago> uvjek ima neko da trlja ruke
<lizardago> nista novo 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: isto tako, toplomjeri imaju tekucu zivu, dok zarulje imaju plin
<ivoks> i jos nesto
<ivoks> zarulje sa zivom ce u EU biti zabranjene 2015.
<ntcbow> dobro j
<ntcbow> sta je ziva?!
<ivoks> http://hitecleds.co.uk/euban.htm
<ntcbow> kinezi cu nam napravit jeftine led zarulje
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull_> ja sam za svjecice
<calmpitbull_> i to one mirisljave
<calmpitbull_> al treba pazit koji je miris da je eco
<SilverSpace> stavim led tv na plafon 
<ntcbow> jeste malo prije imali temo od kratkog zivota?
<lizardago> ja sam za to da na mjesecu postavimo veliko ogledalo :)
<ivoks> ntcbow: ?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: thc :)
<ntcbow> te mirise u svicama su otrovne
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: samo ako nije spricana....jer i tu postoje eco standardi
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: vis na to nisam mislio :)
<calmpitbull_> e pa vidis...i ako je hibrid i nije ili ako je vani posadeno ili u dvorani
<ivoks> e
<calmpitbull_> nije to tako jednostavno
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka u vrtic
<ivoks> ako odete na http://www.kayak.hr/
<SilverSpace> danas sam dadilja
<ivoks> jel vidite cookie u gornjem desnom kutu ili cijelu traku?
<ntcbow> mjam
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: http://www.leafly.com/ pa pogledaj malo :)
<ntcbow> keks + ruzna bila zrta, i nemoze se zatvorit
<ivoks> da, ok
<SilverSpace> ivoks: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/ivoks.png
<ntcbow> jesi proba mouseover?
<ivoks> ma samo ga treba sloziti
<ivoks> kad budem imao vremena :)
<ivoks> jucer se pojelo 5kg peke, pa se odmara
<ntcbow> ohh ne dobro je kad uprem ok, ono nestane
<ivoks> meni ne nestane :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jos odmaras ha kad ces na hokej
<ivoks> imam goste do kraja 9 mjeseca
<ivoks> tak da do tad nista
<SilverSpace> mozda se uigraju do tada 
<SilverSpace> :) bic ce kanta za nabijanje 
<SilverSpace> odohhh
<ntcbow> lipa stranica :)
<ivoks> hvala :)
<ntcbow> fali ti jos deutsch prijevod 
<ivoks> ne fali
<ivoks> cak razmisljam maknuti hrvatski
<ivoks> s obzirom da je nase trziste gotovo iskljucivo SAD i Kanada
<ntcbow> !! aj dobro
<lizardago> idem pomalo ... drustvo gustajte
<jelly> 5kg peke na koliko ljudi?
<calmpitbull_> ivoks: koja stranica ako smijem pitati?
<jelly> <ivoks> ako odete na http://www.kayak.hr/
<jelly> ivoks: na linux chromi 29 samo cookie koji otvori meni na click, ali pritisak na Ok ne zatvori meni
<calmpitbull_> ivoks: meni radi sve mint olivia i chrome
<ivoks> meni na chromiumu ne zatvori na ok
<ivoks> hvala
<ivoks> jelly: 5kg peke na 6 ljudi
<ivoks> od toga je 3kg bilo meso, a 2kg krumpir i povrce
<ivoks> imali smo jednu vegetarijanku
<jelly> :3
<ivoks> 2kg janjetine, 1kg junetine
<ivoks> nis nije ostalo
<obruT> ak nekog zanima paragliding, sutra pocinje skola u mom starom klubu... pa ono, prijavite se :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_: lol
<ivoks> evo, timelaps :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q77/s720x720/1239927_10101176062623063_1083523309_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q77/s720x720/1185339_10101176062183943_107055377_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q72/s720x720/1176288_10101176062787733_1051653638_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/s720x720/1185835_10101176063186933_1494456184_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: mom frendu nedavno zena zabranila letjeti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> sta je radio ? :)
<SilverSpace> paragliding
<SilverSpace> :) napravio djete 
<SilverSpace> pa mu zena zabranila letit 
<obruT> aha :) dijete je radio :)
<SilverSpace> a potrosio vise od 5tisuca eura za opremu 
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> spama u queueu
<SilverSpace> ah peka 
<obruT> SilverSpace: nema peke za tebe :)
<obruT> sinoc sam sanjao da jedem sendvic s prsutom :P joj kao ne smije, al fino je izgledao
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<SilverSpace> bemti zato i reko ahhhhhh 
<ivoks> nis nije ostalo
<ivoks> samo dvije paprike :)
<SilverSpace> taman za obruT i mene :)
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/amXYQ5d?ref=fbp
<SilverSpace> MINISTAR LINIĆ O MINUSU U PRORAČUNU 'To nije rezultat lošeg rada ove Vlade'
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aYbxAZw
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/f3hEa5
<ivoks> o no
<ivoks> -bash: vim: command not found
<ivoks> -bash: vi: command not found
<ivoks> -bash: nano: command not found
<obruT> ed ? ex ?
<obruT> mozda ima joe
<ivoks> -bash: ed: command not found
<ivoks> -bash: ex: command not found
<ivoks> apt-get install vim
<obruT> jel ima joe ? :)
<ivoks> -bash: joe: command not found
<obruT> to nisam pokretao ima jedno 15 godina :)
<hbogner_> pico?
<ivoks> ma ovo je pbuilder bootstrap
<obruT> hmmm... zvuci kao komp nekog zakletog emacsovca :)
<ivoks> nema nista osim najosnovnijeg za rad
<hrvojem> ed
<ivoks> 13:23 < ivoks> -bash: ed: command not found
<obruT> u biti, dovoljno je imati echo i sed :)
<ivoks> da, echo je pomogao
<ivoks> jer sam morao postaviti proxy da bi uopce mogao koristiti apt
<ntcbow> prvo i meni OK nije zatvorijo meni, onda kad sam gleda i druge stranice, je.. (kayak.hr) (ff22,linux)
<ntcbow> line 187 TypeError: jQuery(...).live is not a function
<ivoks> pozabavit cu se time u 10 mjesecu :)
<ivoks> kada ce cijeli web biti pregledan
<ivoks> ima na njemu puno vecih gresaka
<ntcbow> moras loadad jquery prije cookie-opt-in.js
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found.
<ntcbow> a je..
<ivoks> stvarno je minimalan
<calmpitbull_> SilverSpace: :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/lLqG9A
<calmpitbull_> ne kuzim...kaj je tip samo stajal tamo ili je samo mutav
<ivoks> Preko Markove noge navodno je prešla čak tri puta što je za policiju bilo dovoljno da ju kazneno prijavi za pokušaj ubojstva.
<SilverSpace> ovako je moj frend na zebri na semaforu ugledao duznika par tisuca kuna izaso iz auta i opalio mu samarcinu 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> kaj vec :)
<weshmashian> kak vec, pa nije ni 2 :)
<hbogner_> ha ha ha
<hbogner_> MmikeT, ovo se tebe tice
<hbogner_> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aBKWvdZ_700b_v1.jpg
<SilverSpace> gledam i cudim se kak sad odjednom imam samo 9G prostora na disku 
<ivoks> hbogner_: hahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> a uporno gledam na krivi disk
<hbogner_> MmikeT, kaj sad sutis :)
<SilverSpace> pusi cigaru 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znas one americke fore
<hbogner_> http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/09/12/0388007.63.jpg ovo je zalosno a ne smjesno
<obruT> 9G ? pa ti imas prostora ! :)
<obruT> ja cu se danas prosetat do Protisa i vratit se doma s 3TB magnetskog medija
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsBSZlKuHtw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: ヤングコーンを丸ごと詰め込むハムスター（Young corn hamster）, Views: 1692003, Rating: 98.43915%
<obruT> doma sve zapunjeno
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol imam uvije nesto u rezervi
<SilverSpace> hbogner_: kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzio
<hbogner_> SilverSpace, http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201309120385503
<SilverSpace> cek to neka zajebancija
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovo za britance 
<SilverSpace> ah vidim sad na kraju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> hmm http://imgur.com/gallery/QWH6q
<jelly> http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/wp-content/uploads/Screen-Shot-2013-09-12-at-11.11.10-300x294.png
<SilverSpace> jelly: da kimi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo tko je koga tu naguzio
<ntcbow> WTF?!?? https://despora.de/posts/1282571
<ntcbow> http://www.istramet.com/video-nevrijeme-poslijepodne-u-istri-pijavice-kraj-rovinja-tuca-na-porestini-pala-obilna-kisa/
<jelly> ntcbow: tak izgleda sunce kroz maglu ili jako niske oblake ili smog; u zg se cesto vidi tak kroz smog
<jelly> makar, iz tog kuta vise lici na neki ludi odbljesak koji je kamera slucajno uhvatila
<ntcbow> aha dobro nisam ni pomislio na UFO
<ntcbow> sta me cudi su te tornadovci
<ntcbow> volio bi se priselit u hr
<jelly> a di si sad
<ntcbow> i hocu! bas me ne briga kakvo je vrime ili nevrime i kakve su place
<ntcbow> nj
<ntcbow> nj sa 4% ipv6..
<ntcbow> pijavice..
<ntcbow> pivo bum.. zivjeli
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> kaj smo opet poceli igrati kosarku?
 * obruT nije
<ivoks> NOVI ZAKON Vlasnici kuća bez fasade plaćat će kazne od 3000 kuna mjesečno
<ivoks> thumbs up
<calmpitbull> koji app koristie na linuxu za internet radio?
<obruT> xbmc :)
<obruT> za sve multimedijalno
<obruT> imas pluginove i za shoutcast i icecast i jazzradio i jos mnogo drugog sadrzaja
<calmpitbull> ma to me zanima...da malo slusam drum n bass dok san na kompu
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r7pVFCK3g8o
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Top Segway Fails Compilation, Views: 54250, Rating: 96.0396%
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB3AMkh1BVQ # nije drum'n'bass
<datase> jelly: Title: Theodorakis - VICKY - The Sorrow - Ο ΚΑΗΜΟΣ, Views: 304, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> cini se da cemo opet dobiti fizu za kanadu
<calmpitbull> jelly: mozda kada cu spavat mrtav
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjrGw5AHoyM
<datase> calmpitbull: Title: Ky-Mani Marley - New Heights (D4N's D&B Bootleg), Views: 47021, Rating: 98.22784%
<ntcbow> calmpitbull: https://soundcloud.com/groups/drum-n-bass-dubstep
<calmpitbull> dubstep je meni dobar al mora to odradit bassnectar
<ntcbow> https://soundcloud.com/the_dutch_deepartment
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTizNhAyqCU
<datase> calmpitbull: Title: Bassnectar - Wildstyle Method (feat. 40 Love) [OFFICIAL], Views: 1167041, Rating: 97.90116%
<ntcbow> http://rlv.zcache.de/pizza_volumen_mathematische_formel_pi_z_z_a_poster-r4be507861b244b149e701404a111253e_w2u_8byvr_512.jpg
<SilverSpace> sve u svemu zadovoljan sam sa myGica
<jelly> jel se dobro tovi tvoja Gica?
<SilverSpace> yep :)
<SilverSpace> hebeni andrid u titlu umjesto nash slova ubaci kineske 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mozda samo treba instalirati drugi player
<jelly> mozda su u sumi
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da ne koristis MIUI mozda?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne njihov je jos orginalni gore 
<SilverSpace> nisam jos nista vidio jel se moze staviti gore nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> da drugi player
<hbogner> ima netko 775 maticnu sa ddr2 slotovima za prodat?
<hbogner> izgleda da je ova crkal
<ctcp3> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/socket-775-gigabyte-ga-p35-ds3p-oglas-9138581
<ctcp3> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/gigabyte-ga-ep45-ds3l-socket-775-oglas-9081585
<ctcp3> te 2 su dobre
<hbogner> i skupa, za 150 vise uzmem novu u ducanu
<ctcp3> GB novu?
<ctcp3> zapravo, ne znam jel ih uopce ima u trgovinama vise
<hbogner> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/asus-p5gd2-x-socket-775-maticna-ploca-ispravna-testirana-samo-120kn-oglas-9137921 kaj kazes na ovu?
<ctcp3> kolko vidim nema ih uopce : http://www.nabava.net/maticne-ploce__140?&se=2249
<ctcp3> kazem da je Asus vrhunsko...
<ctcp3> ..SMECE
<ctcp3> za koji proc uopce trebas
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/maticna-ploca-s775-gigabyte-mb-g41mcombo-intel-g41-ddr21066--ddr31333-matx-pcie-vga-sata/37090 ova je 480
<hbogner> za core2duo ddr2@800
<hbogner> komp se odbija palit
<hbogner> pa se malo da upalit
<hbogner> pa ond aopet neda
<hbogner> ...
<ctcp3> ovo iz protisa ti je nekakva mikro ploca
<ctcp3> ne bi za to dao 500 kn
<ctcp3> a koju trenutno imas
<ctcp3> jel Asus
<ntcbow> a ja nebi kupova vece od itx
<hbogner> asus p5b
<ctcp3> ja sam sahranio masu Asusica
<ctcp3> ua zadnjih 5-6 godina
<ctcp3> jedno 15 kom
<hbogner> auu
<ctcp3> neke sam platio po 2000 kn
<ctcp3> "workstation" modeli
<ctcp3> ti su na kraju najvise krepavali
<ctcp3> smece
<ctcp3> a GB sve do jedne rade
<ctcp3> ko urica
<hbogner> evo sad ju uaplio
<hbogner> grrr
<ravilov> ma najbolje uzet XT plocu iz '86, te jos uvijek rade
<ravilov> "kome treba vise od 640 KB RAM?"
<ctcp3> ova asusica ti ne podrzava CPU
<ctcp3> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5GD2X/#support_CPU
<ctcp3> prastaro smece
<ctcp3> zato i je 120 kn
<hbogner> blah
<jelly-home> ravilov: wordperfect 5.1, clipper i Elite
<jelly-home> a 86 je vec bijo AT i 386
<jelly-home> ili se krivo sjecam
<hbogner> ok, u zadar mi se neide
<ctcp3> posta :D
<hbogner> jedino kaj mi to treba sutra :D
<ivoks> ako vec nije bilo
<ivoks> http://apsurdistan.in/
<ctcp3> zemi ovu za 350 kn, to je jebena ploca
<ctcp3> jedna od boljih 775
<ivoks> Davor Spevec, načelnik Državnog informacijskog i komunikacijskog sustava zaštite i spašavanja Državne uprave za zaštitu i spašavanje.
<ivoks> :)))
<jelly-home> spašavanja Državne uprave, ehh
<ctcp3> lol
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ctcp3, nema gigabyte frajer, prodao, ima dfoi lanparty
<hbogner> *dfi
<hbogner> takve imam u 4 kompa i jos rade, nakon 6 godina skoro 24/7 rada
<ctcp3> da, ode to brzo. cijena je ok a ploca je kvalitetna
<ctcp3> posto su mu DFI
<hbogner> 300
<ctcp3> uzmi, ok je cijena
<hbogner> idem sutra po nju
<ctcp3> definitivno bolje neg asus smece
<ravilov> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/09/11/rudest-man-in-linuxdom-rants-about-randomness-we-actually-know-what-we-are-doing-you-dont/
<jelly-home> autor je tendenciozan, sto se vidi po komentaru na http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/09/11/rudest-man-in-linuxdom-rants-about-randomness-we-actually-know-what-we-are-doing-you-dont/#comment-256812
<jelly-home> radije bi da mi Linus jebe sve po spisku nego da mi se takav uljudno zahvali
<jelly-home> cijeli clanak je napisan oko komentara u rdrand.c koji su neprecizni ili krivi, sa ciljem da Torvadls ispadne budala koja ne zna sto govori
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/f3NHjoj.jpg
<jelly-home> ivoks: nisi li ovo imao http://apsurdistan.in/apsurd/administracija/EORI%20broj/23
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-13
<api984-home> jutar
<jelly-home> petak trinaesti!
<jelly-home> skoro.
<Mmike> Kak' skoro?
<api984-home>  jutar ljudi
<api984-home> dali je netko probao kakav dobar opensource CRM?
<jelly-home> Mmike: miroslav
<Mmike> api984-home, moja ex-firma koristila sugar
<Mmike> bio je skroz ok
<Mmike> onda smo htjeli dodati neki modul, tj, napraviti svoj
<Mmike> pa smo skuzili da je tako ocajno napisan da je bolje ne dirati to sve :)
<api984-home> Mmike: bas gledam dali ima nest ok
<api984-home> Mmike: gledao sam fengoffice i tak dalje googleao 2 sata
<api984-home> Mmike: nisam bas nasao nest sta bi bas mogao probat malo... ne treba puno
<api984-home> Mmike: na kraju odustao i probao Collabtive :D
<Mmike> probaj sugar
<Mmike> ako ne zelis raditi modifikacije razne mislim da je skroz ok
<Mmike> kakav je collabtive?
<api984-home> Mmike: collabtive je samo project manager... nije crm
<drj_cro> api984-home: openerp
<api984-home> Mmike: gledam nesto sta u firmi mogu stavit da mogu se partneri spajat da olaksam komunikaciju
<api984-home> Mmike: fukim mailovi samo kod mene
<Mmike> drj_cro, openerp nije bas crm
<api984-home> Mmike: 200gb too much
<drj_cro> Mmike: ima kroz module
<Mmike> drj_cro, nisam znao to
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> i koristi postres, to mu je najveci plus :)
<api984-home> Mmike: postres??
<drj_cro> i pisan je u pitonu :)
<api984-home> drj_cro: animljivo
<api984-home> drj_cro: full open source ili licenciranje per modul?
<Mmike> api984-home, drj_cro  ce znati vise
<api984-home> Mmike: i hope so..... 
<drj_cro> uglavnom je sve opensource
<jelly-home> al nije besplatno?
<api984-home> drj_cro: ima li calendar, contacts, project manager, LDAP za integraciju...., tasks...., email integration neki ali da ne skida mail u db, users and groups.... 
<api984-home> uf lol
<drj_cro> ima 
<drj_cro> al najbolje da skines i probas
<drj_cro> njih par i odaberes
<drj_cro> ja sam ga koristio do ove godine za erp
<api984-home> drj_cro: ok thanks..... probat cu sigurno....
<api984-home> drj_cro: "do ove godine" .... sta falilo nest ili migrirao na komercijalno nesto?
<drj_cro> napiso svoj koji dilam sad okolo
<api984-home> drj_cro: to se zove volja
<api984-home> drj_cro: web, ajax?
<drj_cro> linic mi dao priliku sa fiskalizacijom za zaradit neke pare :)
<drj_cro> QT c++
<api984-home> aa gui...
<api984-home> drj_cro: linux only ili radi i na win...
<api984-home> drj_cro: vec kad si napisao lepo znat malo tehnikalija....
<drj_cro> win/linux/mac kompajliras za sto hoces
<api984-home> drj_cro: ali mislim da je ipak "its non of my business to know"
<drj_cro> ova komercijalna verzija qt-a moze i ios/android
<api984-home> drj_cro: super... 
<drj_cro> al nemam 4k evra za 1dnu licencu :)
<api984-home> drj_cro: hm.... damm kak pa to 
<api984-home> drj_cro: mislim na mobile platformu
<api984-home> drj_cro: phonegap, sencha mi je uvijek bila nekako zanimljiva za Å¡tudij za droide
<drj_cro> qt je widget framework koji radi na skoro svemu, i onda samo kompajliras za sto zelis (jednostavno receno) :)
<api984-home> drj_cro: ovo nisam znao def... 
<api984-home> drj_cro: ostao na phpu oduvijek... nisam isao dalje
<Mmike> http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
<api984-home> Mmike: damm ludo
<Mmike> radi i pod linuxom
<Mmike> konacno gpu stress test za linux
<vrodic> Mmike: imas i gputest (furmark i jos drugi)
<ivoks> jel zna netko kako napraviti rebase za patch u rpmu?
<ivoks> fak, debian paketi su miljama ispred rpm-a
<Mmike> vrodic, ali, furmark trazi wine
<Mmike> i furmarku pod windowsima imam, neznam, 200 fpsa, a pod wineom 60
<vrodic> Mmike: ne slusas me, nisi ni googlao
<vrodic> http://www.geeks3d.com/gputest/download/
<vrodic> ako je 60 to znaci da netko fsync cap napravi
<Mmike> hm
<hbogner> ha ha ha, posaljem frajeru mail da bi x domenu htio preusmjeriti na y domenu, a frajer mi vraca jel mislim na redirekt domene
<Mmike> ne koristi wine vise?
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, koja je razlika ? :)
<vrodic> ne
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam znao da postoji razlika
<jelly-home> sto je to "redirekt domene"?
<hbogner> 4222fps
<Mmike> i ja se pitam sto je 'redirekt domene'
<Mmike> vrodic, fakat, ovo je novo nesto
<hbogner> na vrodic linku
<Mmike> jedino ne pokazuje brojeve nikakve :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jelly-home kad ukucam xyz.org da mji orvori xyz.hr
<Mmike> hbogner, eh :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, pokazuje u gornij traci
<Mmike> hbogner, aha, triangle onaj drek - ne, ja sam furmark fullscreen pokrenuo
<Mmike> mah, triba istsrazit, ae
<Mmike> izgleda da je ipak GTX260 rekla - ajde bok
<Mmike> sad sam ugurao neku 9600, i cini se da radi ok
<Mmike> jedino kad pokrenem taj triangle test onda iz kompa cujem cudne zvuke :)
<hbogner> sh start_furmark_benchmark_fullscreen_1920x1080.sh ?
<jelly-home> hbogner: dakle samo http redirekcija?
<Mmike> onaj piano test mi smrzne sve :)
<hbogner> ma ja bi full  a ,cname zapis kaj vec, http lako ja slozim redirect fajl
<hbogner> ah da nevalja pokrnut dva testa simultano, malo zablokira komp
<hbogner> drugi mi bio iz i nisam ga skuzio
<Mmike> vrodic, ovo je mrak :)
<Mmike> hbogner kak mislis - full a,cname zapis?
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj bi ti htio postic? :)
<hbogner> ;; ANSWER SECTION: data.osm-hr.org.	12613	IN	A	neki.server
<jelly-home> desna strana A zapisa je IP adresa, ne "server"
<hbogner> onda cname :D
<hbogner> jelly-home, nope
<hbogner> kod vas je desni a name zapis  dns.iskon.hr
<Mmike> hbogner, ja jos ne kuzim kaj ti hoces postic
<hbogner> kod vas je desni A zapis  dns.iskon.hr a ne ip adresa
<jelly-home> hbogner: ne kuzim
<Mmike> kaj je desni A zapis? :)
<hbogner> nebitno, umoran sam neznam objasnjavat
<Mmike> pa sam reci kaj bi htio postic
<Mmike> koji je krajnji rezultat
<hbogner> usmjeris nesto na .eu,.org,.xxx domenu, prosljedi sve .hr domeni
<Mmike> #define proslijedi
<Mmike> o cemu pricamo?
<hbogner> bilo http, bilo mail, 
<Mmike> sto znaci 'proslijedi'?
<hbogner> bilo d aotvorim stranicu .eu, bilo da podlajem mail na .eu, da se otvori .hr i da mail stigne na .hr
<Mmike> da, mislim
<Mmike> to su dve razlicite stvari
<hbogner> za pocetak mi bitno http rjesit
<Mmike> znaci, imas www.mario.hr, i ti bi htio da koristnik koji ode na http://www.mario.hr zavrsi na http://www.mario.com
<Mmike> right?
<hbogner> za pocetak to da
<Mmike> a onda bi htio da ako netko posalje mail na konj@mario.hr, da taj mail dodje na konj@mario.com
<hbogner> kasnije i isao dlaje rjesavt
<Mmike> sto su dlaji?
<hbogner> *dalje
<Mmike> ok, sto je dalje, osim maila?
<hbogner> dalje=mail
<Mmike> znaci, ti mozes dodati CNAME record (think of it as an alias) u DNS
<Mmike> imas, recimo, stroj koji se zove superserver.mario.hr, i koji ima IP adresu 1.2.3.4
<jelly-home> CNAME je ok ako znas posljedice (sve vrste upita se prepisuju ono s desne strane, A, NS, SOA, TXT, sve...) i shodno tome ga ne koristis za domene ni poddomene, vec samo za krajnji FQDN.  Ne moze se rijesiti jednim DNS zapisom, i registrari za takav feature imaju kod koji napravi copy/paste _svih_ zapisa iz zone za domenu A u zonu za domenu B
<Mmike> onda ce u zonerekordu pisat: superserver.mario.hr IN A 1.2.3.4
<Mmike> i onda kad 'internet' pita za 'superserver.mario.hr' DNS ce reci: 1.2.3.4
<Mmike> sad, na tom superserver stroju imas web server, ajmo rec da je to apache
<hbogner> Mmike, ja nemam pristup tome, ja sma klijent
<jelly-home> hbogner: to manje-vise svi registrari imaju, pa valjda i mojsite
<jelly-home> (vidim da ti je tamo dns)
<hbogner> hosting firma i dns registar kod kojim sam to rjesio bi mi to trebali rjesiti
<Mmike> njemu slozis virtualhost (apache virtualhost) koji ima ServerName 'www.mario.hr', a u DNS dodas CNAME record koji ce rec: www.mario.hr CNAME superserver.mario.hr
<hbogner> jelly, ovo je nesto drugio sto bi sad htio da bude usmjereno na ovo tvoje
<hbogner> Mmike, nisu moji serveri nit imam pristup
<jelly-home> hbogner: imamo i mi, zaboravio sam da taj opskurni feature uopce postoji
<Mmike> i onda kad u browseru natipkas: 'www.mario.hr' u biti odes na superserver.mario.hr, samo apache zna da odgovara i na www.mario.hr 
<Mmike> hbogner, da, al' to sto si ti rekao je totalno nejasno
<Mmike> 'redirekt domene'
<jelly-home> hbogner: samo moraju obje domene biti hostane kod nas
<Mmike> to nikome nista ne znaci]
<jelly-home> Mmike: mozda tebi ne znaci, menije sad jasno ;-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, aj objasni, plz :)
<jelly-home> jesam, citaj gore
<Mmike> i dalje ne kuzim
<Mmike> ako doda cname rekord
<jelly-home> Mmike: "copy/paste _svih_ zapisa iz zone za domenu A u zonu za domenu B"
<hbogner> kak kod vas, jelly ? ja imam na plusu privatno prusmjereno na carnetovu ip adresu
<Mmike> pa mora i servise prekonfigurirati
<hbogner> nemoram ja nista, samo zaspati :D
<Mmike> hbogner, prestani koristiti 'preusmjereno' i 'redirektano' termine, to nish ne znaci  :)
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<hbogner> ok, sprestajem
<jelly-home> hbogner: ignoriraj, samo komentiram kak to radi za nase korisnike
<Mmike> ak osh da ti mail za mario.hr dolazi na mario.com onda moras mario.hr dodat u DNS, rec da je MX record za njega isti k'o i za mario.com (a to moze bit na pero.peder.com) ali onda moras mailserver na serveru skonfigurirat tako da prima mail i za mario.hr i za mario.com
<Mmike> isto tako, moras web server konfigurirat da zna kaj je mario.hr i mario.com
<jelly-home> Mmike: jedan CNAME nije dovoljan i ne rjesava MX, TXT, ostale hostove u toj zoni
<hbogner> ok, na plusu sam domenu stavio a zapis na carnetov ip
<Mmike> jelly-home, ovisi kaj mu treba
<jelly-home> Mmike: sve.
<Mmike> hbogner, to opet nish ne znaci - koji zapis? kaj domenu?
<jelly-home> to je "redirekt domene"
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, al' to nemre slozit bez rekonfiguriranja servisa
<Mmike> 'sve' je vjerojatno samo http i mail
<jelly-home> naravno
<Mmike> i za to mu cname dovoljan
<hbogner> Mmike, ah da, to je poddomena
<Mmike> eto sad na, poddomena :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: CNAME se ne smije koristiti za MX, i ne smije se koristiti za @ 
<Mmike> ja mogu u zoni za mario.hr imat: www.mario.hr CNAME pero.server.com
<Mmike> i isto tako imam MX pero.server.com
<Mmike> i onda u zoni za mario.com imam isto CNAME pero.server.com i MX pero.server.com
<jelly-home> Mmike: ali ne smijes imati mario.hr. CNAME  pero.server.com
<Mmike> i onda slozim apache/postfix tako da znaju sto je mario.com i mario.hr
<Mmike> jelly-home, zash ne?
<Mmike> recimo:
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato sto to ne radi.
<Mmike> hm, cek
<Mmike> stileproject.com.       198     IN      A       66.254.109.198
<Mmike> www.stileproject.com.   600     IN      CNAME   stileproject.com.
<Mmike> hm, krivi primjer :)
<hbogner> meni je ustvari cilj bio vratiti tehnicku pricu na kanal, da nebude stalno formula, ford, is licno :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato sto CNAME ne moze biti istog imena kao zona, nemres imat CNAME pored NS ili SOA
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, sjecam se da si mi pricao to vec
<hbogner> da, djabe mi ovo kaj sam razmisljao kad sam zaboravio na drugu stranu :D
<Mmike> cek sam malo
<jelly-home> i zato postoji feature kod registrara da napravi copy/paste cijele zone u drugu (uz s/zona-A/zona-B/g)
<jelly-home> to se onda, ponekad zove domain redirect ili domain alias
<Mmike> lose je kad customer ne zna tocno sto bi htio - vidio je negdje 'redirekt' i sad bi i on to
<Mmike> pa mu je nekad ok da se na mario.hr otvori mario.com
<Mmike> a nekad zeli da ga mario.hr 'preusmjeri' (http 301 ili sto vec) na mario.com
<hbogner> mea culpa
<Mmike> u oba slucaja je DNS zapis isti, DNS mora znati i za mario.hr i za mario.com, ali ne moraju nuzno oba pokazivati na isti IP/stroj
<Mmike> i onda kad to customeru kazes dobijes 'koja je vama pizda materina, trazio sam simple redirect, sta nit to niste u stanju napravit' :)
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> o isusati
<Mmike> *                       CNAME   younganalteens.com.
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> imas pravo, zabrijao sam ja krivo nesh
<ivoks> nece indija nikad prestici europu
<Mmike> younganalteens.com.             A       66.254.110.209
<drj_cro> ivoks: si isprobao gdje ubuntu touch na mobitelu i kak radi?
<ivoks> drj_cro: jesam, na tabletu
<ivoks> prije mjesec dana
<drj_cro> i?
<ivoks> pa radi ok, ali to je jos uvijek u razvoju
<ivoks> mislim, mozes surfat
<ivoks> i to je vise manje to :)
<ivoks> nisam se previse zabavljao istim
<hbogner_> aaarhg, gigabyte je prodao, dfi mu steka pa ju nemre prodat jer neradi kako treba, grrr
<hbogner_> trazit dalje maticnu
<ctcp3> uzmi onu iz zadra
<ctcp3> nek ti je posalje busom
<MmikeDro> Em ti. Zatvaranje udruge kosta i kosta. Stalno neke biljege moras biljegirat 
<hbogner_> MmikeDro, ufff
<MmikeDro> Idem u bamku sad. Porezni dug nemamo :)
<MmikeDro> Adio
<hbogner_> jel ti trebamo kaj dat, il kak?
<hbogner_> za biljege?
<hbogner_> jeeej, nece nas linic na robuiju slat
<hbogner_> \o/
<MmikeDro> Pa mozete mi pivu uvijek platiti :
<hbogner_> aaargh, frajeru je to jos u kompu i prodaje po komnponentama tek kad sve proda
<hbogner_> pa dodje mi da uzmem neko sranje sam da komp radi, imam ponudu za asus p5b kakva je i sad unutra al neradi....
<hbogner_> 200kn
<ctcp3> xD
<ctcp3> ma bjez od asusa
<hbogner_> e dodje mi da curi dam svoj komp koji bar radi(iako je stariji i slabiji) a sebi sklepam nesto novo
<hbogner_> ja sam na p4 jos
<ctcp3> 775 / DDR2
<ctcp3> Asus P5VD2 - VM - 150kuna
<ctcp3> Asus P5VD2 - VM SE - 150 kuna
<ctcp3> Asus P5G-MX - 150 kuna
<ctcp3> Asus P5B-MX - 150 kuna
<ctcp3> Asus P5VDC-TVM - 150 kuna
<ctcp3> Asus P5GDC Deluxe - 150 kuna
<hbogner_> iz cca 2004.
<hbogner_> ctcp3, da taj
<hbogner_> s njuza
<hbogner_> ima p5b sa 4 ddr2 slota
<MmikeDro> Ja bi novu plocu. I proc. I grafiu. I mem.
<ctcp3> gledam na http://forum.pcekspert.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44
<MmikeDro> 200 kuna zatcaranje racuna...
<hbogner_> ostlo ima samo 2 ddr2 slota
<ctcp3> hbogner_ : slozis si i7 zvijer od polovnih komponenti
<hbogner_> ctcp3, znam, samo moram curi osposobit komp
<hbogner_> Mmike, i ja bi
<drj_cro> MmikeDro: sad vise nema novi proc nova grafika.. sad samo pelene i dude :)
<MmikeDro> Jos 3 dana imam starog zivota!
<MmikeDro> Rba me razocarala :( tek za tjedan dana ce zatvoriti racun. Blje.
<MmikeDro> Idem na statisticki zavod sad.
<MmikeDro> Dat jos biljega :)
<ctcp3> zivela e-rvacka
<jelly> polako, nemre sve odjednom
<MmikeDro> A guzve na statistickom.... 
<MmikeDro> Koji jad da ja moram sad sve te podvrde nanasat... jad jad jad
<MmikeDro> My location: Zagreb, Croatia
<MmikeDro> Lol.
<drj_cro> MmikeDro: kaku to udrugu zatvaras
<MmikeDro> Ha. Tu nema biljwga
<MmikeDro> Tu moras na postu platit 11 kuna.
<MmikeDro> Jad
<MmikeDro> Drjcro ubuntu.
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> dan
<AndroMmike> Eto
<AndroMmike> Sad mogu ircat i s wcja.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji je to app
<obruT> SilverSpace: i ti bi irco s wc-a ? :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> jos jedna osoba od koje nikad necu posudit ili pogledat tablet ili telefon :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jelly: a od mene casopise ? :)
<SilverSpace> kak se vidi jel je rootan android
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: probas dic konzolu i pokrenut sudo su
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: al ak je prefleshan ponovno nazad na factory onda ne vidis
<SilverSpace> uso u root sa su -
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: thx
<SilverSpace> trazim neki file exsplorer
<dodobas> mc
<jelly> poso kuća, kuća poso
<SilverSpace> kisa sunce kisa sunce
<obruT> bome, fina tuca se spustila
<jelly> "veličine zrna graška"
<MmikePoso> tu kod mene bas i nije
<MmikePoso> al' srecom je avto v garazi
<vileni> MmikePoso: jesi prodao demio? :)
<MmikePoso> vileni: yup
<vileni> MmikePoso: i sta vozis sad? 
<MmikePoso> vileni: mazdu6
<MmikePoso> cini se da je doma sranje bilo do graficke
<MmikePoso> ova 9600 sto je unutra radi ok
<MmikePoso> furmark se vrti od kad sam otisao od doma
<MmikePoso> jelly: ak ti dam svoju gtx260, bi mogo istestirat jel' kod tebe radi ok?
<jelly> MmikePoso: nemam pojma, kako testirati?
<jelly> trenutni linux doma se rusi svakih 4-5 dana i bez nvidije unutra ;-)
<jelly> reboot   system boot  3.10-2-amd64     Fri Sep  6 20:02 - 15:38 (6+19:35)   
<jelly> reboot   system boot  3.10-2-amd64     Thu Sep  5 01:49 - 15:38 (8+13:49)   
<MmikePoso> jelly:  :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: pa, zavrtis furmark, i vidis dal' radi
<MmikePoso> meni se doma smrzne cim se ulogiram u xe
<jelly> to mogu, na kojoj distri se smrzne i jesil probao recimo debian 7?
<jelly> ili ubuntu lts
<MmikePoso> probao lts, probao 13.04
<jelly> moja gt220 stoji sa strane, stigao mi je zamjenski hladnjak pred 3 mjeseca skoro i jos ga nisam stavio
<jelly> sad sam na onboard intelu, 5% manje opterecenje 800VA UPS-a
<MmikePoso> ne znam kako bih provjerio dal' je napajanje ok
<MmikePoso> neznam dal' da kupim gtx650 ili ne
<MmikePoso> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=568&card2=681
<MmikePoso> cca 800 kuna
<ntcbow> d.. dobro j
<ntcbow> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aoQI_5jlaF0/UjLuQ6apvlI/AAAAAAADT2s/XlXBOiomptc/w316-h344-no/a43bae17-30dc-41a3-94e0-76becaa440f2.gif
<obruT> MmikePoso: sto ce ti to ? nema igranja sljedecih 5-6 godina :)
<MmikePoso> obruT: o, ima ima
<MmikePoso> sudec po pricama novih roditelja
<MmikePoso> lakse je igrat nesto ili gledat film neki ili nesto nego da te se budi svakih 40-90 minuta
<MmikePoso> tako da
<MmikePoso> :)
<jelly> da, ali igrat nesto za sto ti treba fokus i razmisljanje reda velicine cookie clicker
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> rfactor
<MmikePoso> ili te neke
<MmikePoso> hm
<MmikePoso> mozda samo da ispecem karticu
<MmikePoso> jelly: jesi kad mijenjao termanlnu pastu na gt260?
<jelly> MmikePoso: ne, nemam GT260
<jelly> al imam tubu nevodljivog govneta
<MmikePoso> ha? :))
<MmikePoso> kako to rabis? :)
<jelly> paste.  Koja nije elektricno vodljiva
<jelly> tako da se ne mora bas paziti jel previse
<MmikePoso> aha
<MmikePoso> pa 
<MmikePoso> sta nije svaka ta termalna pasta nevodljiva?
<jelly> ak ima srebra unutra... kak ce bit nevodljiva?
<jelly> (ova nema srebra)
<jelly> MmikePoso: vecina je i termicki i elektricno vodljiva 
<MmikePoso> ja nisam nasao nit jednu koja je elektricno vodljiva do sad
<MmikePoso> trenutno imam neku bijelu
<MmikePoso> artic cooling
<MmikePoso> ili neki taki brand
<MmikePoso> al' prije sam imao srebrbne neke (tj, izgledaju tak, neznam kaj ima unutra09
<jelly> ak ne pise eksplicitno da nije, pretpostavi da je
<MmikePoso> al' isto nisu vodljive
<MmikePoso> probo sa ohmmetrom
<MmikePoso> ne zvizdi :)
<jelly> na kraju sam uzeo http://www.links.hr/?naziv=termalna-pasta-arctic-cooling-mx-2-4g&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.912.110
<MmikePoso> kak ja opet necu stic nista
<MmikePoso> nit kupit spavacicu
<MmikePoso> nit oprat ves
<MmikePoso> pa se nece osusit do sutra
<MmikePoso> pa cu opet najebat
<MmikePoso> jebote
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> A whole new life
<MmikePoso> 00:00:06.183 Changing the VM state from 'RUNNING' to 'GURU_MEDITATION'.
<MmikePoso> htio instalirat novi debian u vmware
<MmikePoso> erm
<MmikePoso> u vbox
<MmikePoso> bogme je ovaj c2duo jako spor
<MmikePoso> kra?
<MmikePoso> debian iso image se nece pokrenut u vboxu
<MmikePoso> hoce 32bitni
<MmikePoso> nece 64bitin
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: :) 
<jelly-home> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BUADXETCIAEokzE.png
<obruT> koliko bi covjek mogao dobiti za 1.5TB WD caviar green ?
<CTCP3> 250
<obruT> kuna ? :)
<obruT> novi kosta 550
<CTCP3> neg ceg xd
<CTCP3> onda 300
<CTCP3> em je wd, ej green
<CTCP3> em je polovan
<jelly-home> da je red, 300 bi bilo ok 
<obruT> jel ima red modela ispod 3GB ?
<jelly-home> TB*
<jelly-home> ima 2TB 3.5", 1TB 2,5"
<obruT> GB/TB ... sve je to tu negdje :)
<obruT> ja bas upiknuo 3TB model, upravo ga nakrco, ima jos 144GB slobodno...
<obruT> faking samba
<ntcbow> jelly-home: znaci tv samo laze.. bas me iznenadilo..
<ntcbow> http://5by5.tv/changelog/101 ovo je bilo dobro nikidan
<ntcbow> veceras cu slusat ovo http://5by5.tv/changelog/103
<SilverSpace> http://googlecreativelab.github.io/coder/
<ntcbow> new in debian sid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wy1Nh8-KA
<datase> ntcbow: Title: Pink-Pony 1.2.1 menu-jumping and 1v3, Views: 21241, Rating: 84.444446%
<ntcbow> wow :D
<ntcbow> ovo je bas ludo
<ntcbow> Pony 4 out because it ran in the water.
<ntcbow> Pony 1 out because it ran into a trail.
<ntcbow> 69.96 ms/frame (= 14 fps)
<ntcbow> :(
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-14
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> http://www.rblmon.com/packages/
<ivoks> hah
<budz0r> ivoks: kewl
<budz0r> ivoks: koristis li?
<jelly-home> budz0r: u popisu imaju NJABL koji ne radi od 01.03.2013., rfc-ignorant koji ne radi godinu dana, SPEWS koji nije updatean od 2006...
<budz0r> jelly-home: nish ne kosta
<jelly-home> zapravo, ako zelis pratiti stanje za vise od 3 ip adrese, kosta!
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ja zasad imam 2
<jelly-home> hocu reci da a) se ne doima odrzavano b) istu funkcionalnost je trivijalno implementirati
<dodobas> yello
<Hrki> oi, jel ima neko objasnjenje zasto mi je kristalnija slika na desktopu na led tv-u kada koristim HDMI-DVI cabel nego kada je HDMI-HDMI 
<ravilov> DVI konektori su poznati po tome da generiraju kristale i potajno ih ubacuju u signal
<jelly-home> Hrki: da li se sa strane TV-a koristi isti port?
<jelly-home> moguce da TV radi overscan na HDMI portovima a na DVI ulazu ne 
<Hrki> ne kuzim ovu recenciu
<Hrki>  Hrki: da li se sa strane TV-a koristi isti port?
<Hrki> u tv je ustekana kabelska
<Hrki> i hdmi --- hdmi do kompa
<Hrki> onda slika nije kristalna
<Hrki> kada je hdmi --- dvi do kompa onda je slika ok
<Hrki> tv ima samo hdmi ulaz
<Hrki> imam kabel HDMI - DVI
<Hrki> ne kuzim zasto hdmi - hdmi zajebava
<Vjetar> probaj s drugim kablom Hrki 
<Hrki> a sumnjam da je to, jer ovaj sve prikaze
<Hrki> ali nikako da su kristalne ikonice
<Hrki> zamucene su :/
<Hrki> a kad je dvi bas lijepo sjednu
<Vjetar> ja komp spajam na dvi, hdmi mi je radio problema na ovom monitoru
<Hrki> tv je full hd tako da mora
<Hrki> da bude sve detaljno :)
<Hrki> koja je uopce razlika izmedju hdmi i dvi osim sta ovaj prvi prenosi i zvuk ?
<ntcbow> jesi li pogledao xrandr? mozda ti je druga rezolucija na hdmi portu?
<jelly-home> Hrki: da li u oba slucaja spajas racunalo na isti hdmi ulaz na tv-u?
<jelly-home> <Hrki> tv je full hd tako da mora <Hrki> da bude sve detaljno :) # ovo, nazalost, cesto nije istina i TV cesto radi overscan
<jelly-home> obicno se overscan moze ugasiti, za Samsung i LG se ime hdmi ulaza mora postaviti na "PC" 
<jelly-home> ili "DVI-PC" ili "HDMI PC" ili nesto slicno
<jelly-home> https://www.google.com/search?q=TV+overscan+hdmi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-15
<Hrki> jelly-home: tv ima samo jedan hdmi ulaz :)
<Hrki> evo, javio mi se frend, kaze da je na TV-u trebao staviti 4:3 umjesto 9:3, i onda je rucno na grafickoj namjestio i sve je sjelo 
<CTCP3> di ima kupit baterija za mob
<CTCP3> zamjenskih
<CTCP3> treba mi za Samsung i5800
<ctcpR> [13.09.15=15:26:49] <CTCP3> di ima kupit baterija za mob
<ctcpR> [13.09.15=15:26:58] <CTCP3> zamjenskih
<ctcpR> [13.09.15=15:27:02] <CTCP3> treba mi za Samsung i5800
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ctcpR: jesi gledao na netu 
 * ctcpR slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ctcpR> kod domacih, nadjoh samo na [13.09.15=15:26:49] <CTCP3> di ima kupit baterija za mob
<ctcpR> [13.09.15=15:26:58] <CTCP3> zamjenskih
<ctcpR> [13.09.15=15:27:02] <CTCP3> treba mi za Samsung i5800
<ctcpR> fuck
<ctcpR> samo na http://www.svijet-medija.hr/?q=product-page/40191/Baterija%20ONYX%20Samsung%20I8910
<SilverSpace> ja nisam nikada trazio bateriju po zg pa nemam pojma gdje ima za kupiti
<SilverSpace> kako ne volim nadogradivat a da ptije ne provjerim .img 
<SilverSpace> a papci nenaju kontrolnu datoteku 
<SilverSpace> posebno me fasciniraju ova korejsko kineska uputstva
<ntcbow> kinezi na iibeju prodaju sve
<ntcbow> kako hrvati mogu proizvodit domacu struju.. http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/526410/wine-powered_microprocessor_fermenting_intel_labs/
<CTCP3> It's not just you! http://www.computerworld.com.au looks down from here. 
<ntcbow> it wasn't me
<ntcbow> It's not just you! http://www.computerworld.com.au looks down from here. - indeed
<ntcbow> but it is accessible from germany
<ravilov> bit ce da australija i njemacka imaju direktan link
<ntcbow> sta je? ali jos uvik ne mozete otrvorit taj link?
<ntcbow> mozda sutra, kad se ljudi vratu na posao..
<ntcbow> da popravu mreze..
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-08
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jurofski
<Mmike> mlj
<vileni> jutar
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski, jaizovljeFa
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja zvao, ti se nisi javljo, a meni se onda poslije okrenulo pa nisam nit dolazio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: OK ( psmtr i tele2, nemam opche propusten poziv, to mi se vec dogadjalo) .. 
<Mmike> na onaj 091 sam te zvao
<Mmike> prehaltao si to na tele2?
<BotaniCar> je, to je tele2 broj vec godinama :)
<BotaniCar> *vec 2 godine :) 
<Mmike> eh :)
<BotaniCar> Dze je nix ? Kako je lik , samo usputno, fino pljunuo Rudzer :) : http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bruto-i-neto-hoce-li-sada-hrvati-shvatiti-koliko-ih-drzava-pljacka/769941.aspx
<obruT> nego formulasi... jel planirate pratit formulu e ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja formulu gledam samo ako se imam s kim svadjati i piti pivo, sam ne :) 
<ivoks> ford je odlican auto
<ivoks> doduse, novi modeli kostaju koliko i mercedes, pa je upitno jel koliko se isplati
<BotaniCar> Mercedes se uvijek isplati </i_get_everything_wrong>
<ivoks> pa da... fora je sto 5-6 mjeseci stara e klasa kosta kao novi mondeo
<ivoks> naravno, ne govorim o osnovnom modelu mondeo, koji je shit
<Mmike> Svak Svog Konja Hvali
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na rudjeru jos uvijek :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja priznajem da je i mazda dobra
<BotaniCar> Sad si me sjetio amona i njegovog komentara za volvo "sad sam tek skuzio ono 'for life' , jednom kad ga kupis ga vise nikom ne mozes prodati" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bio s emirom neki dan, pa pricao kak su klasterirali na rudjeru
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma mislio sam sto ga nema tu, jedno vrijeme se znao spojit'
<Mmike> moj ocuh je imao volvo davnih dana, ne sjecam se da je bilo nekih bedova s autom
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a da, ne znam zasht ga nema
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sigurno clusterira :) 
<Mmike> vele mi u servisu da serija nakon moje  (mazda6) nije bas tak dobar auto (al' zato je mazda3, vele). Ova nova mazda6 je opet, kazu, odlicna.
<Mmike> ja imam bed da se prozori nece sami zatvorit kad ih zaboravim zatvorit
<Mmike> pa sam u subotu imao poplavu u autu :D
<ivoks> recimo, to se da programirati u mondeu
<Mmike> ivoks, mondeo koji sam ja vozio to nije mogao  :)
<Mmike> moj ocuh je kupio valjda prvu seriju mondea kad se pojavila
<Mmike> al' je bio skrt, pa nije imao nit elektropodizace :D
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> prva serija
<Mmike> ivoks, bnrijem da se i na ovoj moze ako imas opremu. Lik od kojeg sam kupio auto nije bas patio na opremu tak da auto nema bas puno djidja.
<ivoks> djed kupio isto
<ivoks> dan danas auto vozi, 400.000+km, benzinac
<Mmike> A sestra moja, kupila mazdu3, 2012ta godina, auto ima SVU mogucu opremu (jedino lik nije htio kozne siceve pa je to 'iskljucio' iz full opreme)
<Mmike> kad se prestrojavas mazda vristi ako je auto ti u mrtvom kutu
<Mmike> i takva sranja
<ivoks> http://www.talkford.com/page/fordwiki/_/mondeo/mondeo-mk3/open-and-close-windows-by-remote-r149
<BotaniCar> Oklen uopce izrazi "kupe" i "Å¡pade" ? Sto bi to bilo ? 
<ivoks> da se sjetim, sto sam jos bio programirao...
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk/index.php?title=Seatbelt_Reminder_-_Turning_Off
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ono, dosta toga se moze:
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk/index.php/Category:Mondeo_Mk3
<Mmike> BotaniCar, treseta
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kupe, spade, dinari i bastoni
<Mmike> slicno ko pik, tref, karo, herc
<BotaniCar> ja ja 
 * Mmike je narucio onaj ODBTII ili kako vec
<Mmike> drekec koji se upikne u motor i onda preko blututa prica s mobitelom i onda na mobitelu imam tunceler, brzinomjer, potrosnju, sve :)
<Mmike> ivoks, http://www.talkford.com/page/fordwiki/_/mondeo/mondeo-mk3/open-and-close-windows-by-remote-r149 <- isto, u dlaku, k'o na mazdi mojoj :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prek tog cuda se i dijagnostika / reset putnog racunala daju napraviti, jel tak ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to sve radi ista ekipa
<ivoks> kinezi
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk/index.php?title=Category:Mondeo_Mk3
<ivoks> 2.2L (2198cc) Duratorq Straight-4, 155PS and 265 lbft (TDCi 155)
<ivoks> to je moj
<ivoks> ST TDCi
<vileni> Mmike: odb2 mislis?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XieqIBAggzg
<datase> YouTube: FORD MONDEO ST TDCI 2.2 2005 Road Test Drive - The UK Car Reviews. - 0:05:06 - 25,516 views - 9 likes / 45 dislikes
<ivoks> ah...
<jaizza> BotaniCar: oj
<jaizza> omanja frka jutros
<ivoks> u rba je uvijek frka :)
<ivoks> pricah se jednom osobom iz vrha; pa to je u raspadu :)
<ivoks> tocnije, nije u raspadu, ali netko mora lupiti sakom o stol i naravnati nos mnogima u toj firmi :)
<jaizza> ivoks: ma s kim si to pričao?
<ivoks> jaizza: nije bitno, netko tko zna kako stvari stoje
<ivoks> jaizza: rba je nekad bila respektabilna banka u hr
<ivoks> jaizza: sad sam vec zaboravio gdje sam to citao, ali...
<ivoks> rba je izgubila znacajan dio trzisnog udjela
<ivoks> i ne uspjeva privuci nove kupce :/
<ivoks> jaizza: sve su to javne informacije :)
<jaizza> ivoks: matko zna s kim si ti kavicu pio
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> MATKO!
<ivoks> ovo gore su moja razmisljanja bazirana na javno dostupnim informacijama
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi presao?
<Mmike> iz rba
<jaizza> ivoks: znaš onu englesku, ako želiš znati kako stvari stoje, pitaj sobaricu ;-)
<Mmike> radio sljeme ima PRE ODLICNU muziku
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam, samo iz jednog razloga
<Mmike> jos da nisu hadezeovsko-hrvacko-ustasko orjentirani....
<ivoks> Mmike: otisao sam u erste otvoriti racun, a onda tipicno 'treba vam 1001 dokument'
<ivoks> a s obzirom da mi je jedan od dokumenata bio 400km udaljen, odustao sam do jeseni
<Mmike> losu tajnicu imas :D
<Mmike> ja cu u PBZ ic
<Mmike> i privatno i poslovno
<ivoks> nemam tajnicu
<ivoks> kak je lijepo kad je mir na plazi...
<ivoks> i tak... lista srama naplatila 2,6% duga
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> kak je ova vlada mutava to nije za vjerovat. totalni kreteni
<ivoks> ne kuze da ljudi ne placaju jer to i teoretski postaje nemoguce
<ivoks> a ne zato sto ne zele
<obruT> ivoks: kak je dolje s turistima ? u Istri (barem Porecu) ko da je spica sezone jos uvijek
<ivoks> obruT: pa ima ih vise nego inace u ovo vrijeme
<ivoks> obruT: ali nije ko sredinom kolovoza
<obruT> ja sam se (moglo bi reci neugodno) iznenadio ... 
<ivoks> katastrofa... ljudi su nam dosli ostaviti novce
<ivoks> zamisli
<jelly-home> pula je bila poluprazna i u 7-8. mjesecu
 * BotaniCar se idem za tri tjedna redhat certificirati :) vu hu
<BotaniCar> "se idem" o,lol
 * ivoks je mislio puno o rhceu dok ga nije polozio
<ivoks> onda sam skuzio da je to smijurija
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja jos uvijek imam kaj nauciti tamo, pa zasto ne 
<ivoks> nije lose, ali definitivno ne garantira da netko zna linux
<ivoks> ak ces ici i na tecaj, to je ok
<ivoks> pih
<obruT> ivoks: je strasno je kad dodjem na plazu, a tamo tisucu ljudi :)
<ivoks> gledak si PKK
<BotaniCar> Naravno da necu samo kupiti skripte i otici na ispit, ta, kako bi inace dosadjivao instruktorima s pitanjima koja inace cuvam za ovaj kanal :D
<ivoks> nisam nis duzan, ali kreditiram drzavu s par tisucica
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jel jos uvijek ima RHCT ispred RHCE?
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, ja idem prvo RCSA
<BotaniCar> onda cemo vidjeti koliko ce firma imati para, mozda nastavim
<ivoks> sto je rcsa?
<ivoks> architect?
<ivoks> to je iznad rhce?
<BotaniCar> sysadmin, onaj prvi certifikat, nakon njega je CE
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> mislim da se to prije zvalo rhct
<BotaniCar> redhat certified težak 
<ivoks> technican
<jaizza> BotaniCar: gjde budeš polagao? housing?
<jaizza> jel još java drži tečajeve?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: jesteda , nitko drugi ne nudi to. Kaj nisi rekla da se jave klonim ? :D
<ivoks> java bi trebala umrijet
<BotaniCar> kad vec otvoreno pricamo :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, rhcsa je umjesto rhct; mislim da se tak prije zvalo
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne trosi se na akronime, ionako ce se opet promijeniti za 2 godine :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mislim da je sam ostao jadan :-)
<BotaniCar> jaiza, znajuci kak ga ne volis i zasto, ima li onda smisla da idem k njima ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, bed mi je ( ok, ne placam ja , ali ista stvar) da dam 10-20 kilokuna , a ne naucim nesto 
<Mmike> obruT, zato se na more ide na Lastovo :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kakve veze ima kakve osjećaje gajim prema javi :-) vele koji su slušali kod njega da loše predaje, ja nisam slušala kak predaje
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> zakaj si opce isao u istru
<jaizza> BotaniCar: možda se popravio u međuvremenu
<ivoks> to je ko da na bordanje ides na sljeme
<ivoks> mozes, ali cemu
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ako se sjecam tvog zadnjeg ranta, napala si mu kompetencije, ne covjeka. Ili se krivo sjecam ?
<Mmike> mislim, idi na sljeme, al' se nemoj zalit onda da je puno ljudi :)
 * Mmike je od jave dobio prvi redhet koji nije uspio instalirat jer mrezna kartica nije cela da radi :)
<obruT> Mmike: ma znam, ali sam isao samo na vikend, a nemam privatni avion/helic :)
<ivoks> bit ce da ga je sram skembe, pa ne zeli ljude oko sebe :)
<ivoks> a jebte... do srednje dalmacije ti treba max 3h autom
<obruT> po prognozi i svemu je istra bila najbolji izbor
<Mmike> sve je to bezveze
<Mmike> jedino priznam hvar, korculu, vis i lastovo
<Mmike> moze i mljet
<obruT> pa sam tamo i otiso... i bilo je super
<ivoks> onda ckomi
<Mmike> sad pricam sa sestricnom, ona je u veloj luci
<obruT> inace, da, na duze od 3 dana juzni otoci
<Mmike> veli da im kap kise nije palo zadnja 2 tjedna
<Mmike> pila je jedino doc do tih otoka
<Mmike> al' je super kad se utaboris, ne moras nikud :)
 * Mmike bio par dana u depresiji kad se vratoio
<ivoks> ja cu se vratiti kada me ovdje pocne loviti depresija
<ivoks> znaci, negdje krajem 10. mjeseca
<ivoks> za sad sam jos u japankama, spavam bez pokrivanja, a carape navlacim samo kad moram u zagreb
<BotaniCar> Ti bi morao neke stvari objasniti mom sinu, on je intistirao da u more ide u carapama :)
<BotaniCar> "intistirao" .. placem 
<Mmike> bogme, i ja :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je +30 jos uvijek dolje? :)
<Mmike> ovo ljeto fakat (hvala pimpeku) nije bilo vruce
<Mmike> jedna jedina noc je bila da nisam mogao spavat od vrucine
<Mmike> ostalo je sve kisa padala :)
<ivoks> nije 30+ ali je 25_
<Mmike> al' 
<ivoks> 25+
<Mmike> druga je to brija
<Mmike> zagreb smrdi po smogu
<ivoks> dovoljno da su cure na plazama jos uvijek u bikiniju
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> demit, kak ovo nisam prije vidio ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29MzNQCH0zQ
<datase> YouTube: Java Forever And Ever-A Cute Conversation Between Java and DotNet - 0:03:14 - 6,079 views - 36 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> meni je jos uvijek najdrazi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs
<datase> YouTube: Episode 1 - Mongo DB Is Web Scale - 0:05:36 - 195,712 views - 1570 likes / 61 dislikes
<Mmike> obruT, lol :) nisam to vidio stoljecima :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' mogu windowsi otvorit PNM bez instalacije dodatnih djidjanjovica?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa "loše predavanje" je kompetencija 
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: velim, možda se popravio
<Mmike> aj ti popravi idirekt
<Mmike> umjesto da tu brbljces
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj ti ne valja?
<Mmike> trenutno nemrem napravit placanje :)
<jaizza> Mmike: a još te nismo ni prebacili na novi IB
<Mmike> pa ajte me prebacite
<Mmike> mozda novi radi ok
<Mmike> jel' mosh ti nekak to pogurat? :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/politicari-za-primjer-linic-merzel-i-sabo-u-skolskom-udzbeniku/770015.aspx
<Mmike> vrh :D
<jaizza> reci ti meni radije kaj ti ne radi točno
<ivoks> jaizza: daj i mene prebacite
<ivoks> jaizza: kaj ne radi - vi ste jedina banka u kojoj korisnik business kreditne kartice ne zna stanje kreditne kartice
<ivoks> uvijek je lutrija kad udjem u hotel
<ivoks> kaj jos ne radi?
<ivoks> neki dan posaljem platne naloge
<ivoks> kaze mi 'uspjesno provedeno'
<ivoks> da bi kasnije skuzio da uopce nisu provedeni
<ivoks> i da, IB je slozen samo za windows, pa ovi s macom i linuxom moraju koristiti tokene
<ivoks> koje necete mijenjati, pa kada se potrgaju moram ih selotejpom drzati na mjestu
<ivoks> ono sto se desavalo prije vise od dva mjeseca sam vec zaboravio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da ne moze ( http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/pnm ) 
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj je to s tokenom problem?
<Mmike> meni su 2 promijenili, besplatno
<Mmike> PBZ isto ima token
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti volis imati gedzete koje samo jos selotejp drzi na okupu ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, yup, taki mi je i pimpek :D
<BotaniCar> Isti je moj ku*ac :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja govorim iskljucivo o poslovnom bankarstvu
<Mmike> ivoks, i ja
<Mmike> ivoks, privatno imam u ZaBai
<ivoks> zdravstveno radi na linuxu s usb tokenom
<Mmike> zdravstveno?
<ivoks> mirovinsko ce isto raditi
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> to ce raditi, da
 * Mmike pozna ljude koji to rade
<Mmike> no dobro
<Mmike> di je bed s tokenom?
<BotaniCar> to pricas mmiketu koji si ne uplacuje davanja </troll>
<Mmike> kakva davanja?>
<ivoks> uglavnom
<Mmike> pa to mi se automacki od place skida
<ivoks> token nije tako strasan bed, priznajem
<Mmike> zakaj bi ja uplacivao? (</troll)>)
<Mmike> ma zakaj je token uopce bed?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: voljem te <3
<Mmike> BotaniCar, grow tits and we'll talk! :)
<BotaniCar> and do the walk ! 
<ivoks> Mmike: ali fora je u tome sto stanje business kreditne kartice ne mozes vidjeti s tokenom
<ivoks> moras imati usb
 * Mmike si zamislja BotaniCara kak se kleberece po uredu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to je RBA feler, ili ?
<ivoks> i kad babi u rba kazem 'ali ne mogu imati jer vam applet radi samo na windows'
<ivoks> ona veli 'a da, zao mi je'
<ivoks> i tak vec 3 godine
<Mmike> o, kuzi o cem pricas? :)
<Mmike> PBZ isto ima token
<Mmike> i ne vidim di je tu bed
<Mmike> osim ak i oni nece imat 'restrikcije'
<BotaniCar> Gleda me kolegica kak se jedva susprezem od smijeha ( crven sam ko rak u licu) i veli da se ne trudim i nek izadjem na terasu ako se mislim hihotat' :) 
<ivoks> ali vidis stanje kreditne kartice
<ivoks> u rba ne vidis
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> nego, idem isplatiti place i to
<ivoks> mirka: kenny18 ^
<ivoks> :)
<kenny18> ivoks: ;)
<mirka> :D
<ivoks> uvijek se smrznem kad vidim koliko drzavi ode
<ivoks> a ne rade nis
<BotaniCar> "ne rade nish"; mislis ti da se sve te pare spickaju bez muke ?! :) 
<Mmike> kaj, place se ne isplacuju prvog?! :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, do 15.
<ivoks> jaizza: evo, sta da si ja sad mislim - poslao platni nalog (hub3), navodno je uspjesno izvrseno
<ivoks> nema ga nigdje na popisu provedenih ili neprovedenih
<ivoks> novci nisu skinuti
<ivoks> ja ne mogu znati u kojem je statusu to placanje
<ivoks> lutrija
<ivoks> pazi kako mogu skuziti da je proslo
<ivoks> 'proknjizeni saldo' se nije promijenio, ali se promijenio 'raspolozivi saldo'
<BotaniCar> Eto, sve indikatore imas na ekranu, a nisi sretan :) 
<ivoks> sva sreca da nemam milijone :D
<ivoks> jer onda ne bi ni skuzio
<Mmike> frend isto koristi te hubove
<Mmike> i veli da isto katastrofa :)
<Mmike> da mu se par puta desilo da je uploadao nalog i sve to
<Mmike> i da skuzi nakon par dana da nije placeno
 * Mmike ne koristi hubove, i manje/vise nema bedova
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> nije problem u hubovima
<ivoks> problem je sto ti banka kaze kako je datoteka u redu
<ivoks> i da je procesirano
<ivoks> al te onda nazove i kaze 'pa ipak nije bilo u redu'
<BotaniCar> A djelatnici zbog tog kasne s otplatom kredita. Da, sranje. 
<ivoks> dapace, rba ima tako losu provjeru da im mozes uvaliti datoteku s danom uplate iz proslosti i oni ce prihvatiti
<ivoks> jaizza: NHF
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> privatiti ce, javiti kako je sve ok
<ivoks> ali nece skinuti novce
<ivoks> i onda tebe zaposlenici napadnu da im place nisu sjele
<ivoks> a ni kriv ni duzan :D
<ivoks> a drzava ti blokira racun
<ivoks> holly fuck
<ivoks> rusi upali u estoniju
<ivoks> pa jebote, nisu normalni
<ivoks> putin je puko skroz
<jelly> eee, sad ce NATO morat reagirat
<ivoks> rekla je estonija da nece uvlaciti nato jos u ovo
<SilverSpace> dak prvak https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/2014-09-08%2011.11.34.jpg
<SilverSpace> grcka izlazi iz recesije 
<ivoks> http://www.vox.com/2014/9/5/6110037/estonia-russia-officer-kidnapped
<ivoks> brijem da nam ne gine novi hladni rat
<ivoks> u biti, putinu to pase
<ivoks> samo tako moze opet dobiti bivse sovjetske republike pod svoju kapu
<ivoks> samo sto se ratovi ovaj put voditi puno blize rusiji, i to cak s rusijom
<ivoks> tipa gruzija
<jaizza> ivoks: a?
<SilverSpace> e
<ivoks> jaizza: i?
<jaizza> ivoks: što me spominješ?
<ivoks> jaizza: pitala si sto ne valja s IB, pa sam naveo neke primjere
<Hrki> sta se svi na ruse pale, a kad ameri kolju po bliskom istoku nikoga nije briga
<jaizza> ivoks: pitala sam mmiketa Å¡to mu ne valja trenutno
<ivoks> jaizza: ok, ispricavam se
<ivoks> Hrki: mislis srednjem istoku
<jaizza> ivoks: a ti otpeljaj sobaricu na kavu i sve buš saznal
<jaizza> ivoks: ak je šarmiraš malo ;-)
<ivoks> sobaricu?
<jaizza> ivoks: daj me prati
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> danas sam opet sama :-(
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/EgV86M
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa kak to :)
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: vidi kak me jadnu iznapadoše
<SilverSpace> ma muski ... :)
<SilverSpace> muske*
<ivoks> napali smo banku, tj. ja sam napao banku
<ivoks> nis, idem doma, po kupace, pa malo plivati
<jaizza> pa grozno nešto!
<SilverSpace> UNCEF je na hrvatsko tržište plasirao jednu zanimljivu narukvicu koja je stavljena u prodaju preko njegovog službenog web shopa.
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza je toliko ogrezla u korporativni mentalitet da razlika izmedju "ja" i "firma" postaje nevidljiva :) 
<SilverSpace> http://img.dnevno.hr/data/2014/9/7/131850/1_296589.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.shop.unicef.hr/products/unicef-ova-narukvica-unite
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> ima jedan jeftini, 
<ivoks> 'zapadni' avion
<BotaniCar> "Vmware integrated openstack" o0o0o0o
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_T-50_Golden_Eagle
<ivoks> BotaniCar: vmware je ukljucen u razvoj openstacka od samog pocetka projetka
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znam, ali nesto su se uzgalamili ( http://www.vmware.com/company/news/releases/vmw-newsfeed/VMware-Delivers-New-Innovations-for-the-Open,-Agile,-Secure-Software-Defined-Data-Center/1872819 ) tko im trese gache ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sta, prije godinu-dvije su i kupili niciru
<ivoks> a da... galame
<ivoks> dobar je vmware
<ivoks> (kao firma)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak dugo openstack postoji kao ideja/inicijativa ? AFAIK, duze od dve godine, koliko je vmware u prici, ne ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kolicina buzzworda u naslovu prijeti zasicenjem
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa kaj tak ne izgleda svaki dobar press release naslov ?:) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pusti me, ivoks mi nikada toliko pažnje nije posvetio dok sam bila samo ja, a vidi dok me poistovijetis firmom! iha!
<ivoks> BotaniCar: openstack postoji vec nekoliko godina
<ivoks> BotaniCar: vmware je ukljucen sigurno vec dvije godine
<ivoks> jaizza: nisam ti posvetio paznju?
<jelly> gledam tu neki "jeftini" sata storage sto nam radi vec 7. godinu, i ispada da diskovi najvise crkavaju zbog vibracija... ima 4x6 diskova u 4U, i pokrepali su najvise u coskovima i rubovima kucista, a manje oni u sredini
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kao da je bitno nekome osim na ovih par kvadratnih kilometara Å¡to predstavlja veliko slovo U
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pitam jer mi je tvoja izjava da su u tome od pocetka, diskutabilna. No, nije vrijedno flejma. Samo mislim da su uskocili tek kad su vidjeli da se kola kotrljaju sa i bez njih. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: http://ir.vmware.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=756729
<ivoks> to je prije godinu i pol
<BotaniCar> jelly: nama se rikavanje hardvera smanjilo za ~10% kad smo svu opremu opremili antivibracijskim mehanizmima
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix?close_url=/
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: gumene podloske? :-)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/23/vmware-buys-nicira-for-1-26-billion-and-gives-more-clues-about-cloud-strategy/
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je prije vise od dvije godine
<BotaniCar> Jelly, da, rubebr padovi za kucista, antivibracijski kavezi za diskove
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> 'Zabranit ćemo letove iznad Rusije, mnoge tvrtke će bankrotirati'
<SilverSpace> ha kaj to i njima ne donosi pare 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, mashinac 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> na sljedeci sprint idem iz splita, a ne iz zagreba :)
<jaizza> ivoks: kad si mi zadnji put posvetio malo pažnje?
<jaizza> ivoks: rekao lijepu rijč?
<jaizza> a?
<jaizza> a?
<ivoks> nikad
<jaizza> aj rest maj kejs
<BotaniCar> Ja ga ne bi za*ebavao na dane kad ima jasno istaknutog majmuna ispred nicknameta :) 
<ivoks> ja nikome ne kazem lijepu rijec
<ivoks> nisam u tom elementu danas :)
<jaizza> pa mislim, ako si mora muškost dokazivat s majmunima, onda zbilja..
<BotaniCar> Kaj, namirio si drzavu i radnike, pa sad places u ormaru ivoks ? :D
<jelly> vidis da se jedva sjetio place isplatit
<ivoks> cak mi je i ostalo nesto
<ivoks> za kavu i cigarete
<ivoks> bilo bi puno lakse kada bi klijenti u hr placali svoje :)
<BotaniCar> :) Vjerujem da bi i tim klijentima bilo lakse da mogu namirivati dugovanja :) 
<ivoks> o, novi review
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g2034462-d2533942-Reviews-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html
<SilverSpace> http://giant.gfycat.com/SplendidWarmAmericanblackvulture.webm
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1960049_759082387449838_527750361_n.jpg?oh=18aabc164e47a6774714bde93f5636cd&oe=54D0FC95&__gda__=1417868774_2e7ef720f1148b0517f0853de9880da2
<BotaniCar1> Garantiram zivotom da carapa nije dobar kondom. 
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1554561_10152540421311749_3945824665331458597_n.jpg?oh=81187f885721cc1540f1c583a45357db&oe=549E8EC4
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: nisi skuzio
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: poanta je da ako si tako obucen, sigurno neces dobiti dijete
<markosejic> hm
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: a jesi smotan ;)
<ivoks> kaze me putni agent da mi je nasao kartu za 72 eura
<ivoks> sa ryanairom
<ivoks> odbijam s komentarom kako uzimam lufthansu jer je unutar budgeta, a i ne moram dati bubreg zbog toga sto imam rucnu prtljagu
<BotaniCar1> Imas jos uvijek svoje bubrege ? Ti mora da si za rata stekao pocetni kapital za sve te silne firme. Do sad sam bio siguran da si prodao jedan do dva bubrega da zakotrljas bizniz :) 
<jelly> to doba godine... http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/sep/08/german-waiter-breaks-beer-carrying-record-video A German waiter has set a new world record, carrying 27 one-litre beer glasses. Oliver Struempfl, who works at the traditional Gillamoos beer festival in the Bavarian town of Abensberg, carried the beer 40 metres.
<BotaniCar1> "Hrvatska udruga sindikata (HUS) predložila je danas premijeru Zoranu Milanoviću da u sklopu najavljene reforme poreza na dohodak, koja za cilj ima potaknuti potrošnju i poboljšati standard građana, porezno rastereti uplate poslodavaca za prehranu radnika." ?? Ima tko od vas gablece kao stavku u platji ? 
<BotaniCar1> Imam osjecaj da ovaj sindikalista opet drka po niskim strastima drzavnih djelatnika, samo jso oni imaju gablec kao stavku za sebe
<jelly> BotaniCar1: nema
<jelly> mozda bi trebali osnovati sindikat
<jelly> i postavljati nebulozne zahtjeve vladi inace ce svi sistemi opasti
<BotaniCar1> Ili jednostavno svima davati placu od koje si mogu priustiti sendvic, i dati im pola sata da ga probave :) 
<BotaniCar1> Frendica o velikoj prtljagi: "radje bi se udala nego kofer vukla" 
<SilverSpace> obruT: nadogradio sam na 4.2.2 i sad my gica leti vise nis ne steka 
<jelly> miss piggy 
<SilverSpace> yep
<Vjetar> Ja već deset godina slušam priče o Sindikatu radnika u informatici
<jelly> mozda je i bolje da ga nema
<Vjetar> i ostalo je samo na pričama
<Vjetar> jelly bolja bi bila krovna strukovna udruga
<Vjetar> jer ni toga nema
<Vjetar> jelly: nešto kao ZAMP za IT
<jelly> *blink*
<Vjetar> pa da 1% brutto cijene prodane IT opreme ide udruzi
<Vjetar> i to ozakoniti
<jelly> koje opreme?
<Vjetar> sve u HR
<Vjetar> od USB sticka do servera
<jelly> hardver je najmanji dio cijene svakog ozbiljnog sustava
<Vjetar> naravno
<Vjetar> i HW i SW
<jelly> ne hvala, samo neka mi se takvi poput ZAMP-a i sindikata ne mijesaju u posao
<Vjetar> ovo je samo razmišljanje na glas
<Vjetar> ja sam izričito protiv neograničenih prava i prodaje "prava na korištenje"
<jelly> idealno bi od toga bilo koristi, u praksi brijem da vecina novaca ode na samu udrugu
<Vjetar> tako da će to odraditi netko drugi
<Vjetar> velika je to lova u igri
<BotaniCar1> Vjetar: lova koju cemo mi zgrabiti, jednom ! :) A onda juris na preCjednicke izbore, jedini logican korak ! 
<Vjetar> ae BotaniCar1 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar1: možda je vrijeme da temelje udarimo već sad :D Upoznamo Marka Rakara i Josipovića s idejom :P
<BotaniCar1> Velis, sjednemo jedan dan s Lignjom i velimo mu "Stari, gotov si. Sachemo ti prvo izrezati iz ZAMPa svu dobit na IT potrosne medije, a onda te tornjamo s pantovcaka" ? Kakav je, vjerojatno bi nam rekao da smatra da je tako najbolje :) 
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> srbija donirala udzbenike hrvatskoj manjini u vojvodini
<ivoks> na cirilici
<BotaniCar1> _na cirilici_
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar1> A mi tu sisamo kite nasoj manjini 
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> mi doslovno nasoj manjini tepamo, kako se ne bi uvrijedili kada im netko kaze da su palili u ubijali
<ivoks> hm
<BotaniCar1> Moram reci da se u jednu ruku divim Srbima. Takva kontinuirana drskost i drzanje svojih interesa ispred svega .. 
<ivoks> nije to drskost
<ivoks> kao sto ni slovenci nisu drski sto zele pola istarske obale
<ivoks> to je APP
<ivoks> dokle god mi damo da nam se kita gura, drugi ce ju gurati
<ivoks> vrlo je jednostavno:)
<ivoks> mi smo veci katolici od pape
<ivoks> zelja da sa svima budemo u dobrim odnosima je jaca od samopostovanja
<BotaniCar1> I financija, i razuma , jaca je od svega :) 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> da imamo muda, stavili bi vojsku na granicu kod nove gradiske i pozvali RBiH na razgovore
<ivoks> vojsku na dunav i pozvali RSR na razgovore
<ivoks> koji k, vec 20+ godina uzurpiraju nas teritorij
<BotaniCar1> *da imamo vojsku, ne muda
<ivoks> ne, mi cemo 'civilizacijski' (civilizacijski je gutanje kite, op.a.)
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: to su jedine dvije drzave od kojih imamo mocniju vojsku :)
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<BotaniCar1> Da, citam ponovno sto pises, iznimno si oprezan u slanju vojske, imas pravo :) 
<ivoks> ta drzavotvornost u nasoj politici je nepostojeca
<ivoks> sto je posljedica neimanja drzave tako dugo
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: nase je pravo da vojsku stavljamo gdje god hocemo unutar nasih granica
<ivoks> i mi bismo ju bas htjeli staviti na otok kod nove gradiske
<BotaniCar1> Sto redovno vjezbamo, stavljajuci jedinice u Afganistan :) 
<ivoks> medjutim, imamo taj problem sto ne mozemo do tamo... pa, stavimo vojsku cim blize i pozovimo bih na razgovor
<BotaniCar1> Da, metemo pred svim vratima osim svojih
<ivoks> jednostavno je 'cujte, mi bi na nas otok'
<ivoks> 'imate 24h da se maknete s njega'
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> Josipović bi trebao iskoristiti "dobre veze koje je stvorio šireći bratstvo i jedinstvo po tzv. regiji, ali se bojim da ta 'ljubav u regionu' vrijedi kao politička moneta samo s ove strane granice", piše Tomašić.
<ivoks> nije tomasicka ni krivo rekla
<obruT> 14:44 < ivoks> da imamo muda, stavili bi vojsku na granicu kod nove gradiske i pozvali RBiH na razgovore
<obruT> koju vojsku ? :)
<BotaniCar1> obruT: ovu koja kroji pravdu po bliskom istoku 
<ivoks> obruT: odgovorio sam na to
<ivoks> 14:45 < ivoks> BotaniCar1: to su jedine dvije drzave od kojih imamo mocniju vojsku :)
<obruT> imam jednog frenda koji se vozikao s autom po Afganistanu
<obruT> kaze da mu je bilo super
<obruT> sfrendali se s domacima, vozikali se po brdima i tak
<ivoks> idem sastancarit
<obruT> vozikao s autom - bio tamo kao profi vojnik, je li
<ivoks> treba zube pokazat, a ne samo dupe
<ivoks> zasto su sve republike zenskog roda?
<ivoks> ts ts ts :)
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jelly> za razliku od diktatura
<BotaniCar1> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10426218_273796479476816_1355726708732713034_n.jpg?oh=7aa6a0681fadd42586b1c2221232ca7a&oe=549130B1
<jelly> BotaniCar1: Volim, kuhati svoju obitelj, i svog psa?
<BotaniCar1> Seee, it was not that hard ! 
<jelly> jel ima joško jutros spema sa biyebaari.com u logu
<BotaniCar1> Moji Joskeci nemaju 
<jelly> To: news@iskon.hr [...] Ovu e-mail poruku ste, u skladu sa Zakonom o zaštiti potrošaca, primili na temelju Vaše prijave na našim ili web stranicama naših partnera, Facebook stranicama, na temelju preporuke, sudjelovanja u nagradnim igrama, narudžbe kataloga ili zahtjeva za e-brošurom, ispunjavanja anketnog listica na dogadajima, sajmovima, seminarima i drugim slicnim dogadajima u organizaciji naše tvrke ili naših partnera ili u javno
<jelly>  dostupnim bazama podataka.
<jelly> je, znaš kak.
<BotaniCar1> "na temelju preporuke" ?!
<BotaniCar1> Dakle, legalno je poslati mail svima u RH na osnovu toga da ti ja to preporucim jer to smatram sjajnom idejom da se probijes ? :)
<jelly> (pol toga, poput te preporuke, se nemre ni kreativnim tumačenjem zakona obrazložit)
<Vjetar> ja sam jutros dobio dvije potvde da mi je provučena mastercard kartica ******7006 i kupljeno njom 9 karata za Petra pana bog te pitaj gdje. 6 za djecu i tri za odrasle
<jelly> BotaniCar1: ne, ali spammer veli da je legalno :-)
<Vjetar> Naravno da nemam master koji završava na 7006
<Vjetar> i da su karte "print at home" u attachmentu
<Vjetar> kojeg nema u mailu
<BotaniCar1> jelly: ja ne kuzim zakaj se spammeri uopce trude :) Kad sam ja slao spam, nisam se zamarao s disklejmerima - isporucio sam payload i sakrio se sto sam bolje mogao poslije toga
<jelly> zato što ih je automatski veća tlaka goniti
<BotaniCar1> **kad sam ja slao iznimno vazne e-mailoveljudima koje nisam direktno upoznao
<jelly> ofkors
<ivoks> daj me nemoj!
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gornje_Cjepidlake
<Vjetar> Stiže ADSL još danas
<Vjetar> ivoks: !
<BotaniCar1> Kad vec rvarimo po temi: recimo da ishodis kucni broj tipa koji je poslao 44444444 spam maila, koje su kazne predvidjene za tako nesto ? I da li kazne sluze icemu osim punjenja proracuna ?
<jelly> BotaniCar1: onih 12000 nepostojećih adresa na koje su probali slati se isto prijavilo legalno
<jelly> ivoks: ne vjeruj wikipediji
<Vjetar> :)
<ivoks> postoji fotka ulaza u selo
<Vjetar> engleska wikipedia još koliko toliko
<Vjetar> ali naša, ajme majko
<jelly> ivoks: shop!
<Vjetar> ivoks: ja ti sad fotošopiram ulaz u selo "Donja pripizdina"
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/place/43532,+Gornje+Cjepidlake/@45.6813022,17.4233414,15z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x476791a9de6de1a7:0xc3169078bc6c7d89?hl=en
<BotaniCar1> Ja nisam nikad cuo za to mjesto, a 15+ godina sam bario seoske malicke iz tog kraja :) 
<jelly> ha jebate, to je kilometar od bakinog i dedinog sela
<BotaniCar1> Dok, recimo, Hrsovo ima u mom oku neki poseban sjaj kad ga spomenete u kontekstu "onih malih Hrsovljanki" :) 
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.673339,17.4282193,3a,75y,2.78h,83.76t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s54VNBXMo1Js4E5QJOFSQ5Q!2e0?hl=en
<Vjetar> bwah ivoks, to je selo od tri kuće!
<ivoks> pa nisam rekao da je grad
<jelly> ak piše da ima 60 ljudi, znači da ima možda 10-15
<Vjetar> ha, grad. Kak recimo Dugo Selo može biti grad :)
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.6911134,17.4566537,3a,75y,243.76h,84.33t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sPe3rGPurqnLtSt3BXjRXHQ!2e0?hl=en
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.6908155,17.4563982,3a,75y,299.29h,59.85t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sk-mzCIbtnxD-5G7hlVcmGQ!2e0?hl=en
<Vjetar> ivoks, point taken, kuće nisu neophodne da bi bilo selo :D
<jelly> ah, ima i Donje Cjepidlake
<ivoks> zatipak
<jelly> ok, 5km dalje 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/13599_854689227883402_5082263519056791821_n.png?oh=ebe694a0ac72907f7dda1dd735dda08f&oe=54A6C7DD&__gda__=1420269216_13edf3007a040c2c45490e88e7ee99bd
<ivoks> win 5
<BotaniCar> Na Radio Sljemenu pustaju Dinamovske pjesmuljke :) 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> BotaniCar, do malocas je mamic srao nesto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cuo sam da prica, ali nisam imao snage :) 
<Mmike> poslo email bnetu pred 10 dana
<Mmike> jos nema odgovora
<Mmike> poslao pred sat i pol amisu
<Mmike> zvali me pred 10 minuta
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nish ne kuzis :) Bnetova roba je toliko dobra da se sama prodaje, shodno, nemaju nikog u salesu. Amis, pak .. ocito prodaje bofl cim te odmah zovu :)
<jelly> Tele2 isto ne čita mail previše često, ali nije preko tjedan dana
<Mmike> zakonski rok je 15 dana
<Mmike> i u BNetu se valjda toga jako drze
<jelly> Mmike: sad će biti i akcija od $firme
<Mmike> mobitel mi se vise nece 'ugasit'
<Mmike> stalno mu je display upaljen
<Mmike> jelly, akcija?
<jelly> VDSL i te fore
<Mmike> imam s amisom 2 godine ugovor :/
<Mmike> a i fakat sam zadovoljan njima
<jelly> dobar je amis, za sto si onda zvao bnet? :-)
<jelly> u amisu je hrpa bivsih iskonovaca
<Mmike> imam i bnet :)
<Mmike> debil sam, pred godinu dana uzeo onaj promo paket
<Mmike> 3 mjeseca za jednu kunu
<Mmike> (na kraju ispadne 15 kuna, al' dobro)
<Mmike> i onda kak se rodilo dete i to sve nisam otkazao
<Mmike> <- konj
<SilverSpace> cilic ipak na htv 2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel? kad?
<obruT> sto pratite i tenis ? :) pa to nema kotace :)
<jelly> kad dodje nasa ili nas do finala jednog od velikih turnira, onda se prati
<SilverSpace> 23h
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak nema kotaca ja vidio :)
<SilverSpace> jucer iz dosade pogledao par epizoda alf umro sam od sjeha 
<jelly> jer 80te su bile godine
<Mmike> alf je odlican :)
<SilverSpace> zasto ljudi toliko pate na sony kod nas 
<jelly> ne pate?
<Mmike> ja nisam nikad
<obruT> meni to sto je netko nas u nekom finalu nikad nije bio driver za gledanje sporta koji me ne zanima, al eto...
<Mmike> obruT, ti nit formulu ne volis :)
<obruT> ak budem negdje blizu interneta, mozda fakat pogledam ovu formulu e, bas me zanima kak ce to izgledat :)
<obruT> zamjena vozila u boxu i tak to :)
<obruT> a i vozit ce se po pekingu, bice fora ak bolid odleti i odrubi glavu parsto kineza
<Mmike> lol
<obruT> jebo formulu, evo vuelta je u tijeku i dva se soraju na biciklima :) sad je jedan drugom slomio naocale sakom na faci :)
<Mmike> daj url :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: najboljemi je bilo ono kad deset metara prije cilja padne jedan i na njemu se hrpa stvorila 
<SilverSpace> mislim da su svi poludjeli 
<SilverSpace> sine busi gume 
<Guest8742> busi ha ha ha busi
<jelly> ihihih
<SilverSpace> guma uz gumu  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/f1monca.png
<ivoks> ovi ce se rusi skroz izolirati
<ivoks> problem je sto oni tako mogu prezivjeti zimu, europa tesko
<jelly-home> ^^ this
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje je zasto Putin to radi sada
<jelly-home> mozda ima informacije da je peak oil istina i da od sad na dalje stvari krecu nizbrdo sto se tice energenata, pa cuva mir u kuci?
<ivoks> mislim da putin samo koristi situaciju
<ivoks> postao je prebitan, pa uzima sto zeli
<jelly-home> mislis da uopce nema longterm nego samo vuce takticki, jer eto moze 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mislim da je on puko
<jelly-home> iskreno nadam se da si u pravu
<ivoks> mozda zeli sssr opet
<ivoks> gospodarstvo mu gubi novce
<ivoks> kina ne moze nadomijestiti europu
<ivoks> nema tu kupovnu moc
<SilverSpace> kaj mislite da jedni i drugi znaju kaj rade 
<ivoks> ako ovako nastavi, najgore ce proci rusija
<jelly-home> jer manjak nafte nije problem zbog grijanja i transporta, nego zbog cijene hrane
<ivoks> cak i da prekine opskrba s plinom, europa ce pucati po savovima jednu zimui
<ivoks> ali rusija ce se raspasti
<ivoks> prodaja plina europi joj je 20% bdpa
<jelly-home> ivoks: bar ce europa zakljuciti da nuklearke nisu tako losa ideja
<ivoks> pa kad nisu :)
<ivoks> zato kaze, jednu zimu
<jelly-home> pa znam da nisu
<ivoks> jos ako bude blaga, to bolje
<jelly-home> velis, triput hura za globalno zatopljenje
<ivoks> a ni hladan rat nije tako strasan
<ivoks> barem tjera razvoj naprijed
<ivoks> a ne cece, kardasiane i slicne pizdarije
<jelly-home> mda, da li razvoj usporava u razdoblju mira?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> u miru se potice idiotizam
<ivoks> jer nema prisile
<ivoks> pa pogledaj samo
<ivoks> od 40ih do 90ih na cijeni je bila pamet
<ivoks> a sad? guzice
<jelly-home> postoje i druge vrste prisile i kriznih situacija pored rata
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ali govorimo o siroj populaciji
<ivoks> koja kuzi samo mrkvu i batinu
<jelly-home> sira populacija ce se ujediniti i kad lupi poplava
<ivoks> hoce
<jelly-home> bar na mjesec dana :-|
<ivoks> ali rat je laksi, traje duze
<ivoks> pogotovo hladni
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio ni da je sve ovo dogovoreno
<ivoks> jer su i jedni i drugi shvatili da ljudi imaju previse slobodnog vremena
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> rule (of acquisition) 34
<ivoks> odoh pit
<ivoks> aj, uzivajte
<jelly-home> dafuq
<jelly-home> sa #debian, kad se zakupe novi diskovi u server kod nekog providera <zzz> they just take a disk from cancelled customers and plug it in <zzz> gotta zero it and shred it yourself
<jelly-home> <zzz> sometimes you find some neat stuff tho
<jelly-home> https://soundcloud.com/cosmo_studio/jan-hammer-miami-vice-theme Crockett's Theme sa puno, puno, puno basa
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nova-epidemija-zbog-straha-od-cijepljenja-ove-godine-zarazilo-se-vise-djece-nego-u-cijelom-proslom-desetljecu/1218355/
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE
<datase> YouTube: Beastie Boys - Sabotage - 0:03:02 - 20,182,792 views - 80522 likes / 1459 dislikes
<markosejic> u stilu cop serija iz 70
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kak su ljudi glupi, svaki se put cudim iznova
<markosejic> hm dobro je rekao Einstein za ljudsku glupost i svemir
<jelly-home> treba zakonom odrezat i dijelit kazne za one koji ne zele cijepiti dijete bez medicinske osnove
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ili dici poreze, pa povlastice za one koji su cijepili svu djecu
<SilverSpace> oe godine u bosni je bila neka epidemija koja se cjepila i od 52 zarazena 48 nije se cjepilo za dvoje se ne zna dvoje je bilo cjepljeno
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw
<datase> YouTube: The Prodigy - Firestarter - 0:03:47 - 44,462,910 views - 131978 likes / 6286 dislikes
<darko> cjepiva su sredstvo masovne kontrole
<darko> treba ih odjebat
<darko> a ovo je placeni clanak
<jelly-home> di mi je /kick 
<darko> placenicki clanak u placenickim medijima od strane platitelja iz sjene
<darko> jelly-home : ne mozes zaustaviti istinu
<darko> koliko te placaju
<jelly-home> jednom CIA pusti agente uz cijepljenje i onda vise niko ne vjeruje 
<darko2> "Znanstvenici upozoravaju da oko 950 vrtića u Kaliforniji već imaju više od 8% djece čiji su roditelji odbili cijepljenje. Taj postotak smatra se kritičnom točkom - kada više od 8% djece nije cijepljeno, cijela škola ili vrtić gubi takozvani ‘imunitet stada’ i postaje izloženo opasnosti od izboja epidemija."
<darko2> laz i propaganda
<darko2> ak je ostalih 92% cijepljeno, kakve veze ima sta ovih 8% nije
<darko2> kog oni ugrozavaju
<darko2> eventualno sami sebe
<darko2> a ne nekakvo "stado"
<darko2> prokleti masoni i bill gates
<SilverSpace> ha
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> odbijat cijepljenje je idijotski
<Mmike> mislmi, cijepljenje protiv pticje gripe i inih debilastoca je - debiloidno
<Mmike> al' cijepljenje protiv tuberkuloze, boginja velikih i malih, kolere, djecje paralize i neznam cega sve ne = it's a must
<jelly-home> svako 10000 dijete ima probleme zbog polio cjepiva, ergo to cjepivo je OPASNO
<Mmike> zamisli samo sranja da se djeca ne cijepe protiv tog cuda
<jelly-home> ne moras zamisljat
<Mmike> ja sam iso u afriku - kenija i tanzanija
<Mmike> pa su mi rekli da se moram ic cijepit protiv zute groznice, tifusa i jos nekog dreka
<jelly-home> imas izbijanja hripavca po americi koji je bio iskorijenjen
<Mmike> i da moram pit tablete protiv malarije (ne postoji cjepivo)
<Mmike> moras bi fakat konj da kazes 'ja se necu cijepit, to je sve zavjera'
<jelly-home> ne "ja", necu cijepit svoje dijete
<Mmike> i to moras isto bit konj, rekao bih
<jelly-home> fakat treba neki rat da se ljudi dovedu u red a ne da se takvim glupostima bave
<SilverSpace> trebaju nam vanzemaljci 
<Mmike> SilverSpace++
<Mmike> ja sam recimo sjebo ikejin ormar
<Mmike> nemres vjerovat, napravljeno je za debile i tak da nemres sjebat
<Mmike> a ja sam sjebo
<SilverSpace> kak 
<Mmike> donja ladica ima prednju plocu pomaknutu malo dolje
<Mmike> a ja sam u dno gurnuo 'obicnu' ladicu
<Mmike> i nije mi pasalo
<Mmike> pa sam sve vodilice iznad skinuo i pomaknuo za jedan
<Mmike> i tek kad sam opet meto ladice sam skuzio da sam jebo
<Mmike> i sad skidam opet :)
<Mmike> <- konj
<SilverSpace> :) reko bi moj netjak ujo citaj uputstva 
<Mmike> cito cito
<Mmike> jos sam brijo kak cu mejlat ikeju i rec 'sjebali ste'
<Mmike> konj
<jelly-home> zna sved sta radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> danas prvi dan u skoli i tko ce prvi dic ruku i pitat nesto naravno moj netjak
<SilverSpace> koji klipan 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sam najebo dezurni cetri dana u tjednu 
<jelly-home> zasto je klipan ako pita nesto...?
<SilverSpace> :) 
 * jelly-home ne kuzi, /me je bio streber koji je volio biti pametan i pitati i ispravljati uciteljicu
 * Mmike je samo na informatici i fizici ispravljao uciteljice
<Mmike> na ostalom sam bio podosta jadan :)
<SilverSpace> i ovaj ce ispravljat sve nas vec doma ispravlja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> kaze weber da je izgleda vettel dobio moj bolid ove godine 
<SilverSpace> slozil sam si sad i airplay na my gicu
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj se previse grije 
<SilverSpace> bar se meni na ruku tak cini 
<SilverSpace> dilema gledat ili ne 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-09
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<BotaniCar> Joj , kak bi se sad po prstima opalio. Dodjem na posao, upalim monitor i gledam u desktop - nisam zakljucao stanicu..
<vileni>  jel imas cudnih statusa po fb ili neprimjerenu pozadinu?
<vileni> ili mozda neku ikonu na koju ne mozes kliknuti?
<BotaniCar> Zadnji izlazim i prvi dolazim u ured. Svejedno, pacerski od mene
<vileni> ja cak i doma znam opaliti screen lock iz navike kad odem do kuhinje :)
<Mmike> e, lj
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> mislio sam za zagreb danas oko 10 krenuti, a onda se sjetim da sam obecao sastanak u 12
<BotaniCar> Kasnis na sastanak ili si morao krenuti ranije ?
<BotaniCar> Nevezano za ista, kaj brijete, bu FormulaE gledljiva? Ja sam se, priznajem, malo napalio 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' moze bit sudara? Moze. Kakvo je to onda pitanje? :D
<Mmike> ivoks,  tu je magla, odvratna, ne dolazi.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ubaci u gugl/imgur "meaningless explosions" :) K'o da smo nas dva radili :) 
<Mmike> loooooooooooool
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnFFIo4Kaeo
<Mmike> what/.
<datase> YouTube: Let's Choke Down | Goat Simulator - 0:13:48 - 10 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> ?!
<BotaniCar> Skoro k'o carmageddon ;)
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> lol Ponosan sam na njega i sebe, jer nije lako biti trener. Sad razumijem svoje trenere i tražim od njih oprost, jer nekad zbilja nije bilo lako sa mnom.'
<SilverSpace> ivanisevic
<Mmike>  o
<Mmike> dobio je!
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<SilverSpace> da pomeo ga 
<SilverSpace> japanac ni malo nije imao sanse 
<SilverSpace> na pocetku turnira 80 na cilica 
<SilverSpace> pa i nije tako puno 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> oy jaizza 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, Free software foundation usao u kompu s Debianom ! ( https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140908 ) :) 
<BotaniCar> MOAR HARDWAER !!1
<ivoks> Mmike: mislis da ja bi? :/
<ivoks> moram
<ivoks> brijem da cu za zagreb tek navecer
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio na sastanke u 8.30, 11.00 i 12.00
<ivoks> na one od 14h do 19h sam ionako racunao
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra3-QsIfIIg
<datase> YouTube: Magazin - Ti si zelja mog zivota - 0:03:37 - 18,354 views - 79 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Zakaj nemrem drag'n'drop mailova iz TB u Outlook napraviti ? Javi mi out-of-memory error ( laze ) :) ?
<Mmike> mswin32ct.dll ti nije patchiran
<Mmike> moras msi64fix.msi instalirat
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti je ravilov ukrao nick ? :) 
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: znam koliko volis statistiku,pa https://xkcd.com/552/ 
<ivoks> zna netko...
<ivoks> moze li se na google hangout android appu smanjiti kvaliteta slike, kao sto se moze na desktopu?
<ivoks> malo mi je tulavo da na desktopu mogu reducirati kvalitetu slike ili prebaciti na audio only, dok na telefonu ne mogu
<BotaniCar> Ne bi znao, jedino kaj bi ja htio od hangoutsa je da ih mogu maknuti, no .. 
<ivoks> zas?
<ivoks> hangouts je zakon
<BotaniCar> ne koristim ( ne ulazim u to koliko su ok ili ne) , a tak su bandlani da ih ne mogu deinstalirati s svog telefona 
<ivoks> bome... cilic jucer je razvaljivao
<ivoks> dobio je priliku i iskoristio
<ivoks> da mu je bio djokovic s druge strane, ne bi islo tako lako
<ivoks> a opet, razbio je i federa
<ivoks> federera
<BotaniCar> Da imam koju kunu viska, ove bi nozeve kupio, samo ne znam tko bi mi usadio udobnije drske u njih http://gizmodo.com/these-stealth-knives-only-need-sharpening-every-25-year-1632009360?rev=1410208045711 
<ivoks> pa ja svoje ni ne ostrim :)
<BotaniCar> Onda se postavlja pitanje da li ih i koristis ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Kakve nozine imas ? 
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> jel se netko zapitao
<ivoks> cilic je rodjen u bih, a prebivaliste mu je u monte carlu
<ivoks> kak to da igra za rh? :)
<BotaniCar> 'ercegovac kad gubi, rvat kad dobija, montecarlo porezni platisa. To je sve sto ja znam :) 
<ivoks> tako nekako
<ivoks> https://data.openoil.net/
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se apachi tak busaju u prsa da su presli s svn-a na git u manje od 10 dana ( http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/196-zonker/787127-apache-hadoop-transitions-to-git ) 
<BotaniCar> Hocurec, svaka cast, ali i u clanku pise da su prije imali i opasniju zajebanciju ( git-to-svn mirror), naspram toga mi se migracija cini kao zezancija. 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> od nove godine :(
<ivoks> kod online kupovine :(
<ivoks> placat cemo pdv u hrvatskoj :(
<ivoks> bez obzira gdje kupili u eu :(
<BotaniCar> Lijepo, treba hraniti domace krmke, ne strane. 
<ivoks> meni svejedno
<Mmike> hangoutsi su ocajni
<Mmike> trose i bendvita i CPUa za popizdit
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj to ne radimo sad vec?
<Mmike> aha, za privatne osobe...
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: kao firma sad placas pdv u zemlji u kojoj kupujes
<ivoks> i kao firma i kao privatna osoba
<ivoks> a ako ti firma ima VAT, onda ne placas PDV uopce
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> ja dobijem racun od hecnera
<Mmike> i tamo nemam porez iskazan
<Mmike> tj, isti je 0
<Mmike> al' kaj ne platim ja PDV u .hr ? Imam onaj PDV kurac obrazac, i platim ga tu
<Mmike> tj, koristim si to k'o predporez, pa ne platim, al' da nemam to, platio bi
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> iDirekt ne radi :D
<Mmike> iDirekt radi samo po noci :(
<jelly> Mmike: ako si firma, da.  Ako nisi, Hetzner bi ti trebao iskazati (njemacki) PDV na racunu
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to i iskaze
<Mmike> tj, ne iskaze vise
<Mmike> mah, nitko ziv nezna kako to tocno mora teci :)
<Mmike> meni su rekli da se ne moram prijaviti u VAT
<Mmike> al' da onda taj PDV koji mi dobavljac iskaze nemrem koristiti kao predporez
<Mmike> s obzirom da mi je racun za hecner minimalan, nisam se prijavio
<Mmike> eee, onda je doslo da sam u prekrsaju i da to moram prijaviti
<Mmike> pa mi sad hecner salje racun bez PDVa a ja taj PDV platim u .hr
<Mmike> sto me onda dodje skuplje :)
<Mmike> doduse, mogu si taj PDV koristiti kao predporez
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> tko ti je to rekao
<ivoks> izvadis VAT broj
<ivoks> i onda ti hecner salje racun bez PDV-a na taj VAT
<ivoks> ako nemas VAT, PDV moras platiti tamo gdje je usluga izvrsena
<ivoks> a izvrsena je u njemackoj, pa placas njemacki pdv
<Mmike> tko mi je rekao - sto?
<ivoks> i hecner ti izdaje racun s njemackim pdvom
<Mmike> fora je da MORAS imati vat
<Mmike> ne smijes bez toga
<ivoks> ne moras
<Mmike> (pod VAT mislis na vat broj, right?)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne moras imati vat broj
 * jelly ne mora imati VAT
<Mmike> ivoks, ja nisam imao vat broj, velim, jer su mi racuni za hecner jako malo
<ivoks> ali onda placas PDV
<ivoks> i ne mozes ga odbiti
<Mmike> i placao sam njemacki PDV
<Mmike> koji mi je iskazan na racunu
<ivoks> tj., pdv ti ulazi u trosak
<Mmike> i nisam ga mogao odbiti
<Mmike> ma e, al' ti ne ulazi u predporez
<ivoks> pa naravno da ne ulazi
<Mmike> ali - to ne smijes. Ja sam od porezne dobio opomenu da si izvolim izvadit VAT broj jer da nesmijem tako poslovati
<Mmike> i onda sam izvadio VAT broj
<ivoks> ma naravno da smijes
<Mmike> osim sto porezna tvrdi da nesmijes :)
<ivoks> to je neka teta krivo interpretirala
<Mmike> bar ovaj moja porezna
<Mmike> moguce skroz da neka druga porezna u gradu drugacije brije :)
<Mmike> jebem ih u sustav
<ivoks> kak bi onda privatnici kupovali vani?
<Mmike> #define privatnik
<ivoks> osoba, privatna osoba
<Mmike> to je drugo
<ivoks> pero peric
<ivoks> isto je
<Mmike> pricam o pravnim osobama
<ivoks> nema to veze
<Mmike> da, samo sto ima :)
<ivoks> ti placas racun koji ti je netko izdao
<Mmike> to je porezni prekrsaj, tvrdi moja porezna
<Mmike> ako sam pravna osoba i suradjujem sa EU, moram imati VAT broj
<ivoks> ne, ne moze biti
<Mmike> a ok
<Mmike> izvadio sam vat broj, i onda sam 3 mjeseca kasnije poceo raditi u canonicalu
<Mmike> tak da mi tak-i-tak treba taj broj
<Mmike> 7-8 mjeseci sam s hecnerom 'poslovao' bez toga, dok mi nisu rekli 'to je nono'
<Mmike> al' s obzirom da me porezna od 1.7. prebacila u mjesecni PDV, iako NISAM suradjivao sa EU, tko zna sto su jos sjebali
<Mmike> e, ali
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> http://www.racunovodja.hr/pdv-id-vat-id-uniqueidRCViWTptZHKKR9gb8ZvmpGdo5ui9teBD/
<Mmike> na stranu to
<Mmike> hm, cek
<ivoks> kad izvadis vat, onda ides u mjesecni, da
<Mmike> da, al' nisam izvadio vat
<Mmike> vat sam izvadio negdje 1.3, ili 1.2
<Mmike> no, nebitno
<Mmike> sad imam vat
<Mmike> i hecner mi posalje racun na 10 eura
<Mmike> i 0 eura PDV
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ali ja u hrvatskoj na tih 10 eura platim 25 posto PDVa
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> samo sto ne platim jer imam pretplatu PDVa za popizdit pa se onda to samo knjigovodstveno vidi
<ivoks> meni je moj racunovodja rekao da se pdv ne placa u tom slucaju
<ivoks> vec se to samo vodi evidencije radi
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> eto zasto nikad vise ne zelim raditi knjigovodstveni softver
<ivoks> i nisam placao PDV na stvari koje sam kupovao bez PDV-a vani
<Mmike> zahtjevi su da su zahtjevi slucajni i mjenjaju se na satnoj bazi
<Mmike> frendica, svabica, ima firmu u minhenu
<Mmike> ona veli da kad kupi nesto od francuza da joj francuz NE iskaze PDV na racunu ali da ona mora platiti PDV na to u njemackoj
<ivoks> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/PdviEu/Stranice/PDV.aspx#d5
<ivoks> meni moj racunovodja tvrdi da ne placam pdv
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam odustao
<Mmike> platim sto mi vele da trebam platiti
<Mmike> i bok
<Mmike> dok ne popizdim i ne odem iz ove kurceve pripizdine
<ivoks> fora je sto...
<ivoks> ako racunovodja zajebe, ti si kriv :)
<ivoks> ili ja
<ivoks> ne oni
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> u biti, ne bas :)
<Mmike> znaci, racunovodja zajebe
<ivoks> Poduzetnici koji posluju na europskom tržištu obvezni su podnositi Zbirnu prijavu za isporuke koje obavljaju na zajedničkom tržištu. Putem Zbirne prijave i informatičkog sustava za razmjenu informacija o PDV-u, tzv. VIES sustavu će se kontrolirati  obveza plaćanja PDV-a.
<Mmike> i taj zajeb kosta 500k
<Mmike> tvoj d.o.o. ili obrt mora platiti tih 500k
<ivoks> pa da, to velim
<Mmike> ali ti mozes traziti od knjigovodje da ti nadoknadi tu stetu
<Mmike> ovisi kak je do zajeba doslo, naravno
<Mmike> slicno k'o kad gradis hotel, pa ti gradjevinar sjebe, pa se srusi lavabo u sobi
<Mmike> hotel ce nadoknaditi stetu gostu koji je ostao bez lavaboa
<Mmike> al' ce hotel i te kako traziti nadoknadu od gradjevinara koji je sjebao
<Mmike> right?
<ivoks> a nadzor ce u zatvor
<Mmike> ma jel' to gore pise 'Jasna vizija za modernu drzavu' !?
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> koga oni jebu!?
<Mmike> umjesto da su napisali 'Trudimo se, give us a fuckin break'
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> PDV se plaća na isporuke svih vrsta dobara i sve obavljene usluge u tuzemstvu uz naknadu, na stjecanje dobara unutar Zajednice i na uvoz dobara. 
<ivoks> sad mi je jasno zasto ja ne placam pdv
<ivoks> niti bi ti trebao hetzneru
<ivoks> jer nisi stjecao dobra u hetzneru
<ivoks> vec usluge
<ivoks> na usluge se ne placa PDV
<jelly> ha
<ivoks> placa se na kupljenu robu
<ivoks> ok, to objasnjava neke stvari koje mi nisu bile jasne
<ivoks> npr., kada mi nitko nista ne plati, a ja imam za platiti pdva
<jelly> dobro, ali onda se na tu uslugu nigdje ne plati pdv?
<jelly> to zvuci kao rupa
<ivoks> ne, tako je bilo i do sad
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> na usluge odradjene u inozemstvu se nije placao pdv
<Mmike> da, PDV se plati samo nauslugu obavljenu na teritoriju .hr
<Mmike> recimo da si autoprevoznik i prevozis neki kufer iz pariza u tiranu
<Mmike> na zaradu koju si ostvario dok ti je kamjon isao kroz hrvatsku, platis PDV
<Mmike> na ostatak ne platis
<ivoks> (jer dodanu vrijednost nisi ostvario u .hr, a nisi porezni obveznik u inozemstvu)
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> jelly: bez brige, ima drugih poreza da to nadoknade :)
<ivoks> PDV je porez samo na dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> i u principu je dobra ideja
<ivoks> samo sto je 1/4 vrijednosti ipak malo too much
<Mmike> pdv je odlicna ideja, da
<Mmike> ovi konji bi morali spustit pdv na 18%
<Mmike> da vidis kako bi potrosnja narasla
<ivoks> ne samo potrosnja
<ivoks> jer onda bi porez na stvaranje bio manji nego u njemackoj
<ivoks> dog god ti meni oporezujes pamet i ideju sa 25%, ja idem svoju pamet i ideje razvijati negdje drugdje
<ivoks> gdje ce mi uzeti 10%
<ivoks> nasi debili su od PDV-a napravili glavni izvor financija za budzet
<ivoks> a mi uopce ne stvaramo dodatnu vrijednost ili je jako mala
<ivoks> ono, prodajemo trupce
<ivoks> umjesto da trupce pretvorimo u namjestaj
<Mmike> na primjer, da
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> tada je dodatna vrijednost puno veca, pa i sa manjim porezom mozes uzeti puno
<Mmike> debili, da :)
<ivoks> sa velikim pdv-om samo tjeras gospodarstvo da ostane na primarnim i sekundarnim zanimanjima, koji imaju malu dodatnu vrijednost
<jelly> pa veli lik da 40-60% ne ide u trupce nego u medju- ili finalni proizvod
<ivoks> sve bi moralo ostati
<jelly> hrkea 
<ivoks> a ne da ti talijani kupe trupce, naprave ormar i prodaju ti ga natrag kao da ga je sam bog napravio
<ivoks> zato, iako mnogi to ne kuze, jebena ikea zlo
<ivoks> al ljudi su mutavi, ne razmisljaju unaprijed
<Mmike> ikea je zakon :)
<Mmike> vratio sam djelove ormara jucer uzeli su ih bez pitanja
<BotaniCar> Ma, mozes ti razmisljati miljama unaprijed, ako u novcaniku imas samo za IKEA ormar
<Mmike> fleksibili maksimalno
<ivoks> bila bi zakon da preprodaje dijelova nasih ormara
<ivoks> BotaniCar: koncept nije los
<ivoks> ali ako ikea dijelove uvozi iz italije, onda za 5 godina neces imati niti za ikea ormar
<ivoks> i svi cemo se cuditi kako to svedjani dobro zive
<BotaniCar> To je neizbjezno, i sve vodi prema tome ( necemo imati ni za konzerve koje sadrze ribu koju izvozimo, to mi je blizi primjer) 
<ivoks> a zive jer uzimaju tvoju lovu i placaju porez u svedskoj
<ivoks> a ne rade nista
<BotaniCar> Jer, ako nemam za RH ribu, nemam, kupicu za koju imam, iako je zlo 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali sami smo si krivi bas zbog mentaliteta 'jeftinije je bolje'
<ivoks> nitko nece pustiti malo znoja, krvi i suza
<ivoks> tu vlada treba uci
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je bila istina pred 10 godina,neosporno. Na zalost je sad "jeftinije je jedino za sto imam" 
<ivoks> i pomoci lokalne proizvodjace
<BotaniCar> Da, tu vlada treba uc, ali nema se muda
<ivoks> da proizvedu jeftinije
<ivoks> pa da se tako izbore za trziste
<ivoks> al sta kad ovi jasu po placama...
<BotaniCar> *tu je vlada trebala uci prije ulaska u EU, a ni sad nije kasno.
<ivoks> kurac, mogao bi zaposliti jos jednu osobu da ovi ne jasu toliko po placama
<ivoks> nikad nije kasno
<ivoks> kasno je samo kada se nista ne radi
<ivoks> a mi kreteni odaberemo ekipu koja ne zna guzicu obrisat
<ivoks> pogledaj vrdoljaka, mrsica i onog, kak se zove...
<ivoks> grcic
<ivoks> is, onaj grcic ne zna abecedu
<ivoks> pa ja grcicu ne bi dao da mi vodi psecu kucicu
<ivoks> a ovi mu daju regionalni razvoj
<ivoks> njegov domet je 'bit ce bolje'
<ivoks> a ovaj gov.hr, pa poserem se na njih
<ivoks> i dalje svako ministarstvo ima svoju domenu
<ivoks> joj, kreteni!
<ivoks> pa kada trazis gov.hr, neces naci nista sto su objavila pojedina ministarstva
<ivoks> jebo me pas ak ova ekipa nije zrela za ustavne promjene i uvodjenje smrtne kazne
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> da, ispuhao sam se :)
<BotaniCar> Mi imamo klijente za koje drzimo informativne portale, dok oni imaju i stare , legacy, domene. Urednik legacy sajta uredno puni i nas portal .. kak je ovima u vladi to prekomplicirano .. 
<ivoks> https://gov.hr/ministarstva-i-drzavna-tijela/58
<ivoks> jer... 58 je fora i mora biti na kraju
<ivoks> i svaki link je na zasebni web, potpuno nepovezan
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> well :)
<Mmike> TU SMO DI JESMO JER SMO TO HTJELI :D
<Mmike> kad SilverSpaceovi i BotaniCari prestanu glasat za HDZ i SDP, mozda cemo izac' na pravi put :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj ti glasati za marginalce :)
<SilverSpace> kak se zauvjek rijesit ovih spamera - ubit ih 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja nsiam nikad glasao za HDZ, ali ako ovaj put pobjede, uclaniti cu se u stranku. 
<weshmashian> damnit, zaboravio slusalice doma
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<weshmashian> veli frend da ce glasat za bandica ak se krene kandidirat za preCjednika, da ga malo podjelimo sa cijelom rvackom
<weshmashian> i maknemo iz zabrega
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tak meni Mmike ne vjeruje da sam samo jednom glasao za hdz i ni jednom za sdp 
<BotaniCar> Da je Bandic precjednik bi bilo dobro, imao bi u direktnom dohvatu manje novca nego sad
<SilverSpace> idemo radit 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: true that
<SilverSpace> kaze danditos 
<SilverSpace> ali fakat tak bi i bilo 
<SilverSpace> a ne ovaj josipovic kojemu je krajni domet posjet beogradu 
<SilverSpace> dobra http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/fotogalerija/istarska-ljepotica-s-dva-lica/1/
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ovaj odgovor koji ti je zensko moje slozilo na FB me podsjetilo na Obijeve odgovore :D
<BotaniCar> Prvo, ne citam tvoju zenu, kao ni svoju :) 
<BotaniCar> Drugo, hvala joj :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj se srami reci da ima(te) dobre plache :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: zee femili isto cita pizdarije po fejzu :)
<weshmashian> security trough obscurity i to :D
<BotaniCar> Fairy snouf .. erm, fairy stuff ... gnah, fair enough ! 
<BotaniCar> A mislim, imali 5 ili 15 kila place, isto vam je 
<weshmashian> skoro :P
<weshmashian> trenutno ne placamo nis do kraja godine jer smo proslu preplatili
<weshmashian> a brijem da ce nam sad krenut 600kn/mj
<weshmashian> i kakve su to dodatne aktivnosti kaj placate?
<weshmashian> ovi nemaju nis tak
<weshmashian> jos i salvete/maramice/etc kupujemo svaki mjesec
<jelly> SilverSpace: gledam ovaj otvoreni prostor na prvoj slici i automatski se pitam ko ce to grijati po zimi
<obruT> poprilicno hladno i sterilno
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: "eko grupa" :) Reko, nek se mali valja po blatu kad vec ja nemrem :) A, i, vjerojatno ne bi dobili vrtic da nisam odrijesio kesu dodatno .. znas kak sve to ide 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ako ti u ovakvom, javnom, mediju velim da te jakojakojako imam rad' , oce mi se povecati sansa da dobijem jedan od ovih novih ultrabrzihdslova ? :D
<obruT> pih :) kad bih imao utjecaja na to, imao bih ja to vec doma
<obruT> a ne ko zadnji jado
<obruT> isti kua bio zaposlenik ili bio Jole s otoka
<obruT> ne jebu nas ni 5%
<BotaniCar> Ahh, public spika, ponovit cem ja to sve na msg 
<BotaniCar> !!
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/16085_10203892341444831_996184970494211426_n.jpg?oh=417463c05ce4784d4f87e148538c1e29&oe=54980D50
<SilverSpace> jelly: da visoki strop ali to i nije za zimu 
<Mmike> lje
<Mmike> jelly: obruT: SilverSpace : dajte url, osto mi doma :)
<jelly> od cega, Mmike?
<Mmike> <jelly> [12:14:52] SilverSpace: gledam ovaj otvoreni prostor na prvoj slici i automatski se pitam ko ce to grijati po zimi
<BotaniCar1> http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/fotogalerija/istarska-ljepotica-s-dva-lica/1/
<SilverSpace> dobra http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/fotogalerija/istarska-ljepotica-s-dva-lica/1/
<Mmike> neh
<Mmike> ja bih za pocetak veci stan
<Mmike> nekih 110 kvadratova s 4 sobe
<Mmike> ima tko? :D
<jelly> i ponija
<SilverSpace> biciklo poni 
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> jelly: jel' onog rozog s krilcima? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja bi rade jednog ovakvog :) http://www.index.hr/images2/bebaslonic_jlP_293.jpg
<obruT> Mmike: samo 4 sobe ? a di ces drzati servere ?
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ta je opasna
<Mmike> obruT: snac cemo se :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> promjenilo mi filter za zrak, vele da je upalo neko govno i da je auto zato trosio vise :)
<BotaniCar1> To ti je kad auto parkiras u Bozjoj Materi Na Moru na cetvrt godine, Bo(n)g zna kaj ti se pokenjalo u filter :) Pelikan 
<BotaniCar1> Fakat, dok ti je auto stajal na moru, jeste ga bar pokrili s necim ? 
<weshmashian> prasinom!
<BotaniCar1> *zagrc*
<Mmike> mlj
<BotaniCar1> http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Main_Page ( NSFW ) #casti mi, slucajno sam na to naisao ! 
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Lesarov sin je druga osoba u stranci! Prima plaću od 10.000 kuna'
<SilverSpace> hm hm  
<BotaniCar1> :))))))
<SilverSpace> Prva rečenica netjakova napisana njegovom rukom "Ja sam učenik" on je to malo krivo spojio i ispalo "Ja sa mučenik"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: valjda ti je jasno koga to ide :)
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<SilverSpace> ah cek nije vise 
<SilverSpace> sad je kod holy :)
<Mmike> galona na 100 milja
<Mmike> srecom gugl zna izracunat koliko je to litara na 100 km
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ZtOLTfwQE # jaooo, hello my baby, hello ma darling, hello my ragtime girl :) 
<datase> YouTube: "Hello Ma Baby" Song and Images from the 1900s-1910's - 0:02:42 - 25,700 views - 105 likes / 4 dislikes
<obruT> Mmike: staceti gugl kad imas "units" :)
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/periferija/ko-logitech-g110-tipkovnicu-trebam-uslugu/167691.aspx
<ivoks> Michael Schumacher leaves hospital for home care
<Mmike> obruT, cudan je units
<obruT> Mmike:  have: gallon per mile    want: liter per 100 km
<tonil> ivoks, imas link?
<BotaniCar1> tonil: c/p u gugl i imas i ti :) 
<Mmike> obruT, imam 21 gallon per mile, koliko j eto liter per 100 km?
<ivoks> tonil: news.bbc.co.uk
<BotaniCar1> tonil: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29130742
<tonil> Å¡tura vijest
<BotaniCar1> A sta bi vise, koje mu je boje  bila pidzama ?
<obruT> Mmike: 4939.5063 ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, to nema smisla nikakvog :D
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> zna li netko kako auto mjeri potrosnju?
<tonil> hbogner, ping trebam jedan savijet u vezi navigacije
<Mmike> kak zna koliko je goriva udriskao u cilindre?
<hbogner> pucaj
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: da ja to radim, stavio bi flow meter u dovod goriva prije pumpe. 
<Mmike> bolje nakon pumpe
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> tog uglavnom nema na autima
<Mmike> kak, dal'em, auto zna? :)
<BotaniCar1> Za sto je bolje staviti prepreku za flow nakon pumpe ? Samo bi smetala
<Mmike> zato kaj ovo prije pumpe ne mjeri tocno
<Mmike> pumpa radi pritisak na injektore
<Mmike> koji onda propustaju tocno koliko im treba
<Mmike> e, pa da
<Mmike> na injektorima
<BotaniCar1> Nisam siguran da si u pravu. No, ontopic, na injektorima mjere. 
<Mmike> tak zna - zna koliko je puta u sekundi brljzgnuo benzin
<Mmike> zna koliko je metara napravio 
<Mmike> i kad podjeli zna kolika je potrosnja na 100km
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, imas url neki?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: kako ne , na primjer drugi rezultat na https://www.google.hr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=how+does+car+measure+fuel+consumption
<BotaniCar1> Al, ovo je bolje: http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/april12014/index.html
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da mjeri vrlo jednostavno
<ivoks> plovak u rezervoaru i brojanje metara
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> mislim da to nije precizno dovoljno
<Mmike> plovak se mice ovisno o tome dal' si u zavoju dal' si na uzbrdici dal' se auto ljulja...
<Mmike> al' eto, veli bot da se na injektorima mjeri
<Mmike> sto je logicno, jer to je fakat precizno
<Mmike> svaki injektor moze tocno odredjenu kolicinu benzina strcnut u jednom 'strljcetu'
<obruT> Mmike: cini se da onaj izracun ima smilsa... jer se racunao gallon na 1 milju, a racunalo litra na 100 km :) kad stavis 21 gallon na 100 milja -> litara na 100 km dobis smisleniju brojku: 49.395062 :) 
<BotaniCar1> obruT: kad stavis 21 gallon na 100 milja , i dobijes taj broj, skuzis da neces nikad nikom prodati taj auto :) 
<Mmike> obruT, aha, fakat
<obruT> sto je to :) jer 21 gallon = 79 litara, znaci 79 litara na 100 milja = 49 litara na 100 km :)
<Mmike> ja sam konj
<jelly> 5mpg 
<Mmike> galon na 100 milja, a ne milja po galonu :)
<Mmike> obruT, thnx :)
<jelly> Mmike: oni mjere miles per gallon
<jelly> mi mjerimo obrnuto
<obruT> da, to se i meni cini, oni mjere koliko mogu preci milja po galonu ;)
<Mmike> jelly, nek oni mjere sta hoce, ne radi se o mpg nego se radi o gallons per 100 miles :)
<jelly> ali niko ne koristi "gallons per 100 miles"
<BotaniCar1> jelly: budi dobar pa im nemoj to predlagati, dovoljno je daleko od standarda kojih se drzi ostatak svijeta da bi se moglo "primiti" :) 
<jelly> 21 mpg bi bilo... gugl zna.  https://www.google.com/search?q=21+mpg+to+l%2F100km
<jelly> 47 mpg je 5 l/100km 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, odlican url onaj, thnx
<Mmike> jedino ne pise nigdje kak auto mjeri potrosnju :D
<vileni> nisu bas precizni BC za potrosnju
<BotaniCar1> I ja vise volim URLove koji kroz pljuvanje po necem drugom objasne ono prvo, nego neke suhoparne :) 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: pise u onom kaj sam prvi linkao :D
<vileni> mislim da se radi vise o kalkulaciji koliko su injektori otvoreni te koliko im je protok deklariran
<BotaniCar1> vileni: igzekli
<vileni> za dosta slucajeva je bilo da BC prikazuje do 2L manji prosjek
<BotaniCar1> Napokon sredjen mrezni ormar: https://i.imgur.com/Cf6lHCV.jpg
<vileni> jer vecina ljudi ionako ne racuna to
<vileni> a ljepse je vidjeti da ti auto trosi 6L nego 8 :)
<vileni> moj na sistemu "do cepa" ima 7.1, 2/3 gmizanja po semaforima, 1/3 autoput
<Mmike> "Now days, this is done by adding up the time the injectors are open and measuring the distance the car travels."
<Mmike> uprav tak
<Mmike> injektor kad je otvoren zna se kol'ko kroz njega moze proc
<vileni> osim ako je zastopan
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> sto je cesto slucaj
<vileni> a kad je takav slucaj, onda ECU radi kalkulacije razne
<Mmike> vileni, jel' imas ti onaj ODBBDB2
<Mmike> ili kak se vec zove?
<vileni> Mmike: uredjaj ili konektor?
<Mmike> uredjaj
<tonil> vileni, kad vidim da si mestar znas li kolika bi otprilike bila potrosnja clia 1.6 16V
<vileni> odb2
<vileni> tonil: od 5.5 do 12 litara :)
<Mmike> o, dao bi on i 30l, ja bi reko 
<Mmike> samo treba znat :D
<vileni> tesko 30 :)
<tonil> a vidim da mi trosi ko bmw pa mi nist vise nije jasno
<vileni> mislim da mu injektori nemogu vise od 15-17L/100 naspricati
<vileni> koji bmw?
<vileni> kazu da 1.6 16 dosta trosi
<Mmike> Vigour, 1.6 motor ima sigurno 80-90 konja, u drugoj uzbrdo natovaren trosio bi 30ak litara sigurno
<vileni> ali to kazu za svasta, pa ja na svakom spustim
<vileni> 107 ima
<Mmike> eto
<vileni> nema to veze s tim
<Mmike> ajmo izmjerit :)
<Mmike> tonil, de ti je auto?
<tonil> u garazi
<vileni> mozes potrositi i 100L/0km ako se potrudis
<vileni> tj ne moras se truditi
<vileni> samo ga upalis
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> i odes
<Mmike> vileni, k'o frend
<Mmike> napio se, sjeo u auto, i kao, malo samo, da dodje k sebi
<Mmike> i zaspo
<Mmike> i probudio se ujutro, prazan tank, zima u autu :)
<Mmike> vileni, imas uredjaj?
<vileni> Mmike: ne
<vileni> imas ti?
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> narucio, ceakm da mi dodje
<vileni> ima frend ali nikako se naci s njim
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KImSMNg5f6U
<datase> YouTube: Goran Ivanisevic Interview - 0:00:23 - 489,423 views - 870 likes / 18 dislikes
<vileni> zacudo, imam konektor
<Mmike> vileni, u autu? :)
<vileni> jer su ostale honde obd1
<vileni> samo zadnja serija ima obd2a
<Mmike> dal' su dizel auti ikad imali karburatore?
<vileni> nope
<vileni> ne radi to tako
<Mmike> ili su uvijek imali injektore?
<vileni> injektore, posto se gorivo ubacuje direktno u cilindar u tocki zapaljenja
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' veli google da su stari dizli imali karburatore
<vileni> hmm
<vileni> nemam ideju kako bi to radilo
<vileni> daj link
<Mmike> a isto k'o i u benzinskom motoru
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> da ali sto zapali smjesu?
<Mmike> http://www.answers.com/Q/Is_there_a_carburetor_in_a_diesel_engine
<vileni> heh da
<Mmike> "there are NO diesel engines that have carburetors, but this is not because the diesel would not mix properly, it's because a diesel engine is throttled by fuel, and timed by fuel... 
<Mmike> not throttled by air like a gasser. "
<Mmike> danas je pravi dan za vozikat se nitro rcjem
<Mmike> steta kaj nemam benzina :/
<vileni> ide neki posebni?
<vileni> zapravo, odoh ja doma
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY3uxjovKnw
<datase> YouTube: Begini - Za sve moje bivše (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - 0:03:16 - 2,672,262 views - 4864 likes / 189 dislikes
<tonil> tare me jos ljubav
<ivoks> super mi je kad me netko zove, pa pise unknown
<Mmike> vileni, nitrometan
<Mmike> al' ovaj koji imam je 3 godine star i vec je voda usla unutra
<bug> pozdrav, pitanje vezano uz ubuntu touch .... kako ga prilagoditi nepodržanim uređajima?
<jelly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting ehhh
<SilverSpace> https://vine.co/v/Oze6nwi5pDe
<SilverSpace> prejako kaj me pipas 
<hbogner> jos nekoliko dana pa je oneplus one kod mene doma :D
<jelly> imas dovoljno veliku ruku za tih 5.5" 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si to uzeo 
<SilverSpace> di na kojem portalu 
<hbogner> jelly, isprobao, frend ga ima
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa mob sam uzeo, sa http://oneplus.net/ dobio od frenda pozivnicu
<SilverSpace> jelly: to pitas jel neznas hbognera :)
<SilverSpace>  7" bilo bi mu taman :)
<hbogner> ha haha
<SilverSpace> aha direktno od njih ;)
<hbogner> da, direkt od njih
<hbogner> 64gb verziju
<SilverSpace> ja cu se vratit na nokiu 1011
<SilverSpace> ili koju ono vec
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to puno para
<hbogner> mene ovaj kosta 330€ na kucna vrata
<vileni> to je povoljno
<jelly> to je jako dobro za ono sto se dobije
<vileni> sad ces barem ingress moci igrati normalno :P
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> da, zato ga i uzimam jer je povoljan a dobar
<vileni> 64gb za 330eur, ludnica
<vileni> ima jos tih pozivnica?
<ivoks> isusati
<ivoks> proljev cu dobiti
<ivoks> kakav lik na telefonu
<hbogner> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/members-from-croatia-or-balkan.9557/page-227#post-5274820 vileni, frend djeli veceras
<ivoks> moto g je 130 eura
<vileni> nebi ja za sebe, kolega trazi neki mob
<ivoks> moto g
<vileni> s4 mi dovoljan za prezivjeti jos generaciju-dvije
<vileni> super je moto g, ali nebi ovaj trenutni
<ivoks> 6d 11h on battery
<ivoks> 49% left
<vileni> impresivno
<vileni> s tim da ja na mobitelima imam valjda 1/3 battery life od vecine korisnika
<CrazyLemon> gdje se dobije moto g za 130eura? koliko ja vidim je 200 eura u njemackoj
<tonil> hbogner, dobar mob
<tonil> sad se mislim da svoj stari note zamjenim sa note 4 koji uskoro izlazi il sa oneplus
<tonil> odlicna camera i cpu
<markosejic> d vecer
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> putin je fakat puko
<ivoks> http://thespeaker.co/russia-suing-ukraine-1-billion-war-damages/
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<SilverSpace> http://thespeaker.co/ukraine-suing-russia-for-1-trillion-for-crimea-2/
<jelly-home> suage all 'round
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> prodao zadnju turu s kajacima
<ivoks> 17.10.->24.10.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm imas vodica ili kak 
<hbogner> ivoks, kod tebe sezona stvarno traje :D
<darko> sta profici koriste kad treba hrpu kablova razvuc po zidovima i plafonima
<darko> trebaju mi nekakve "kvacice" za kablove
<darko> po mogucnosti da ih zaljepim na zid, bez busenja
<SilverSpace> novi uredaji http://www.mygica.com/
<SilverSpace> darko: tesko bez busenja 
<darko> :/
<darko> imam hrpu strujnih i mreznih kablova
<darko> nek mi neko objasni cemu sluzi ovaj jebena mrezica u kratkim hlacama
<darko> u zadnjih sat vremena sam vec 5 puta doso u napast da je izrezem u komadice
<SilverSpace> eh 
<darko> uh
 * darko ruka trza prema skarama..
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--banda-krvnika-od-kojih-strahuje-moskva-siljcima-buse-gume-na-autima--a-zatim-iz-sume-ubijaju-snajperima/1218727/
<Hrki> ludi rusi
<SilverSpace> imaju na koga
<Hrki> pa cuj, ameri su barem 2x gluplji pa ih se i dalje postuje
<Hrki> jel gleda tko tekmu? u cemu je problem, pise da je 00
<SilverSpace> 1:0
<infy-> noć
<obruT> demit, jedan lib mi se doma ponasa drugacije nego na poslu :P
<obruT> to nije dobro
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar1> Jutro, junacine
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://b.zoobe.com/movies/SEHdS5LDHh1prfFM6J6seqY5jI8.mp4
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Franko.gif
<SilverSpace> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_mnw-h_VYc8/VA9XqPLwepI/AAAAAAAC_7U/X6RAZgSrHE8/s800/BxHWndmCIAAV70q.jpg
<SilverSpace> no da 
<Mmike> mihmlah
<BotaniCar1> trosi tko clusterssh ? 
<BotaniCar1> jebe me ! 
<BotaniCar1> ssham se na makinu na kojoj ga imam, od tamo ga hocu pokrenuti, a on mi pocne bacati van X-greske ( nemre naci display 0 itd.) HALP !
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ssh -X ?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ssham se s putijem
<Mmike> ne znam sto je clusterssh
<BotaniCar1> palim sad linux virtualku , pa cem vidjet ako radi u njoj, onda se ne moram sshati nekam da to pokrenem
<Mmike> al bi reko da ti fali xserver :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<BotaniCar1> tak i meni izgleda, i ne bi bilo cudno jer su mi svi ljunixi headless :) 
<BotaniCar1> Djes' msejicu , junacino junacka!
<markosejic> evo zujim
<markosejic> kisa pada pa odmaram
<markosejic> jucer cijeli dan radio skuhap se bas je bila sparina za poluditi
<ivoks> vrh
<ivoks> racun samo takav
<ivoks> mjesto izdavanja: tisnjanska dubrava
<ivoks> iznos: 102kn
<ivoks> R1
<ivoks> opis: odojak s raznja
<markosejic> hm
<markosejic> ja sam jucer isto mazao po pecenju
<jelly-home> ivoks: samo 100kn, zar si bio sam? :-)
<vileni> BotaniCar1: ja sam koristio clusterssh, ne radi to bez X-a mislim
<BotaniCar1> vileni: it'z ej drek in det kejz ! :) FalaLepa
<vileni> u principu ti otvori terminala koliko trebas, i ako upisujes u glavni prozor onda replicira komande u sve
<ivoks> jelly-home: i dva gemista :)
<vileni> meni je bilo korisno kad sam jednu ucionicu trebao sloziti, ali naporno sa 16 terminala
<jelly-home> zakljucak: s gemistom nisi sam :-)
<BotaniCar1> vileni: meni je korisno za puknut yum update po grupama .. mislim, bilo bi korisno da me ne forsa da nekam prvo stavim Xe :) 
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: kolika je gramaza porcije ? Cijena je fakat u redu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :) i prosinecki 
<ivoks> nisam ja kupovao
<BotaniCar1> IBM volim skoro k'o i INTEL ! http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/04/ibm-wants-to-kill-the-hard-drive/
<markosejic> zanimljivo
<jelly-home> jos kad dodje jeftini NVRAM
<markosejic> Demons and Wizards - Fiddler on the Green 
<vileni> BotaniCar1: ima i onaj pssh ili tako nesto
<BotaniCar1> vileni: ima more toga, osposobio sam si cssh i sad sam miran. Iskljucivo na preporuku cu se ici za*ebavati s testiranjem neceg drugog, ovo sad radi, ko ga hebe. 
<jelly> Neograničen internet (do 5 GB uz maksimalnu brzinu) ... pa kak mozes to napisat i ostat ziv
<markosejic> hm bas
<jelly> (http://www.vipnet.hr/tarife-bez-granica)
<vileni> pa neogranicen je i dalje
<jelly> samo sto ima ogranicenje :-)
<BotaniCar1> Sto opche znaci neogranicen internet ? Da mogu uzeti sve sto vidim na webu ? /me ode na ebay :) 
<BotaniCar1> Brijem da je definicija neprecizna do tocke da je uvredljiva za Kupca
<jelly> zdrav razum veli da "neogranicen", bez specifikacije, znaci da "nema nikakvih ogranicenja" a ne "nema eksplicitnih ogranicenja na kolicinu podataka ali na propusnost mozda ima"
<jelly> kad su moji napisali tako nesto, skoro sam ih poslao u 3
<jelly> %@#$ marketing samo lagati znaju
<infy-> ćao ćao
<Mmike> jelly, to im je svrha :)
<ivoks> jaizza: Mmike pred vratima ureda sam
<ivoks> jaizza: Mmike razmisljam otici od erste i otvoriti racun za firmu
<ivoks> jaizza: razuvjeri me :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jaizza, aj bas, da te vidim :)
 * Mmike se od srca nasmijao sad :D :D :D
<BotaniCar1> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar1> < jaizza > : reci im da sam na sastanku 
<ivoks> a bas mislim
<ivoks> sad imam sve papire :)
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: ja imam dobar razlog da odes u Erste ! mmike ima RBA, ako ti odes u Erste, moci cemo napraviti komparativnu analizu manjkavosti poslovnih e-bank sustava u RH ! 
<BotaniCar1> Internet ce pjevati pjesme o nama ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ivoks je isto u rba
<Mmike> zna on manjkavosti bolje od mene :)
<Mmike> jedino nisma siguran da ce SDPovska Linic-Kum banka bit dobar izbor
<ivoks> sta je erste sdpovska?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: zato i velim DA predje
<Mmike> ivoks, a linic i pricidnik uprave su si krmad
<Mmike> erm, kumovi
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> zato su oni otisli gore u zadnjih par godina
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> Na moj upit zašto moram dati svoje podatke, djelatnik mi govori da je to projekt Grada Rijeka i da svi korisnici usluga javnog prijevoza KD Autotroleja moraju napraviti novu karticu Diners Club Rijeka City Card, koja služi i kao pokazna karta", kaže čitatelj Indexa.
<ivoks> ako se zelis voziti javnim prijevozom, moras otvoriti diners?
<ivoks> kreditnu karticu?
<ivoks> pa kojem majmunu je to palo na pamet
<ivoks> mislim, zaba je napravila nesto slicno s obrtnicima (obrtnik i partner)
<ivoks> ali oni su ti poslali karticu koju si mogao baciti u smece
<ivoks> al ovu moras koristiti kao pokaz
<ivoks> i kaj sad
<ivoks> ovi ce propast kad sdp izgubi izbore
<Mmike> pbz
<Mmike> ja cu tam
<ivoks> to vode talijani
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> jos cu na kraju ostati u rba
<ivoks> jaizza: kad ce novi IB?
<ivoks> Za šefa uprave HPB-a tako je postavljen bivši direktor Erste banke Tomislav Vuić, a prvi čovjek HBOR-a postao je Vladimir Kristijan, bivši voditelj Sektora gospodarstva u Ersteu. Htjela je Vlada RH u upravu HPB-a ugurati i još jednog direktora iz Erstea, Tomislava Matiju Vargu, brata ministra zdravlja Siniše Varge. Već su ga bili i imenovali, da bi ga povukli jer je HNB zaključio da ne ispunjava uvjete.
<ivoks> hdz je za ove benigan :)
<Mmike> hdz je znao sto radi
<Mmike> misija: pljacka
<Mmike> a ovi nemaju pojma jadni
<Mmike> par individua nesto mlati za sebe, ostali svi jad i bjeda
<Mmike> neka, sad ce nas Cacic spasit :)
<ivoks> tuzno je to sto je on jedini koji ima mozga
<ivoks> steta sto je i ubojica u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> bdp pao 0,8%
<BotaniCar1> izvoz raste
<ivoks> izvoz prostitutki
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvatska-tone-ni-ilegalne-aktivnosti-ne-mogu-povecati-hrvatski-bdp-potvrdjen-pad-od-08-posto/770501.aspx
<ivoks> znate kaj
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/bdp5534543.jpg
<ivoks> svi se mogu pokloniti kosorici
<ivoks> forica https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=774029212640588
<BotaniCar1> Ono kad prijavis bug , i nazad dobijes "Closed as Won't Fix". Psmtr, let's find a alternative software.
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/ubuntu-smartwatch-apple-iwatch
<ivoks> jaizza: ping
<ivoks> zasto bi itko htio takav sat?
<ivoks> pa mislim... zar nitko nema ukusa
<ivoks> nema nista bolje od pravog muskog sata
<SilverSpace> ni ja ne kuzim cemu ti satovi sad odjednom
<SilverSpace> cemu to 
 * Mmike ne kuzi svrhu imanja sata danas kad imas vrijeme na mobitelu
<ivoks> Mmike: stil
<ivoks> nije toliko sat, koliko stil
<Mmike> ivoks, hoces reci - preseravanje
<ivoks> mozes to i tako reci
<SilverSpace> nisam nikad u zivotu kupio sat 
<ivoks> ali taj stil ti omogucava neke stvari
<Mmike> 'ja imam para i to moram pokazat svijetu jer sam jadan i nemam drugih gusteva pa eto'
<Mmike> ja sam nosio sat
<ivoks> odijelo cini covjeka
<SilverSpace> dobio sam dva 
<Mmike> i volio sam ga nositi
<Mmike> al' ono, kaj ce mi sad?
<ivoks> ne, nije radi gusteva
<Mmike> imam mobitel i sve kaj hocu imat na njemu
<ivoks> vec radi pojave
<Mmike> (koliko god da je jadan :D )
<ivoks> mozes imati i sat koji je bez baterije
<SilverSpace> ivoks: istina odjelo ++ otvaraju sva vrata 
<Mmike> preseravanje
<Mmike> don't like it
<ivoks> i biti ces ozbiljnije shvacen nego li netko bez sata
<Mmike> i ne slazem se da odijelo cini covjeka
<Mmike> doduse, ak si prljav i smrdis, e jebiga :)
<ivoks> ne cini covjeka, vec cini percepciju
<ivoks> drugi ga drugacije dozivljavaju
<Mmike> cini percepciju od supljih ljudi, I'm affraid :/
<Mmike> ja volim nositi siroke trofrtaljke
<Mmike> i tako se osjecam ugodno
<Mmike> kad furam odijelo imam osjecaj k'o da me netko davi
<Mmike> umro sam na svojoj svadbi, jebalo odjelo
<Mmike> i onda svi vide da sam ustogljen i jadan i nikakav
<Mmike> hence - jebo odijelo
<Mmike> mislim, ako volis nositi odijelo i ako ti to pase i super se osjecas tako - by all means
<ivoks> al opet
<ivoks> tvoja profila slika u firmi si ti u odijelu
<Mmike> ae :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si na svadbi skoro umro od odijela, a mi smo svi skoro pomrli kad smo ti vidjeli cipele :)
<ivoks> zasto ne stavis onu bez majice? :)
<ivoks> ili u japankama
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cipele su mrak, jel? :)
<ivoks> jer te nitko ne bi ozbiljno shvatio
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da nemam takvih :)
<Mmike> nah, ta slika je sprdnja
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u stvari mi se dopadaju, ali za jachting, ne za svadbu :D
<ivoks> licemjer :)
<Mmike> kao, 'corporate' :)
<ivoks> prihvati
<ivoks> odijlo cini covjeka
<ivoks> svjesno si stavio fotku u odijelu
<Mmike> ivoks, tebi mozda, meni ne
<BotaniCar> Mmike: reci mu za Sergia i navlaku za telekonferencije :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, super su tenke, izgledaju k'o cipele, i ne zuljaju :)
<Mmike> da sam jos i cipele imao, pa mislmi da bih fakat tortu poceo bacat prije reda
<Mmike> doduse, sat bi imao smisla da je malen, i da ima holo-display, i da na njemu imam sve sto imam na mobitelu
<Mmike> i da je vodootporan
<Mmike> onda bih opet nosio sat :D
<BotaniCar> ali ne bi imao mobitel. Slazem se u potpunosti
<ivoks> nema do sata
<ivoks> bas je lame kada gledam koliko je sati na telefonu
<ivoks> to je tako... obicno
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da vidis lika koji je dosao kod nas na turu
<Mmike> znas kaj je lame?
<ivoks> amer
<ivoks> kaki hlace :)
<Mmike> lame je kad se ne sjetis da postoji no_proxy envvar
<ivoks> kozna torba
 * Mmike ima kaki hlacie :)
<ivoks> kozni sat
<Mmike> kupio ih za london, pa nisam nosio
<BotaniCar> Lame je kad ti na bug report odgovore s WontFix, ovo s mobitelima je kurcic naspram toga
<ivoks> lik zivi u dubaiu
<Mmike> pa ih sad nosim jer su jedine duge hlace koje imam :)
<Mmike> zena i dijete komuniciraju :)
<Mmike> On: "Kuta. Tu-ka. Ta-ta. Teka. Buka. Oooo, poopo? Buht bhe bh pa ba". A ona: "Tata? Kompju-ter! Knjiga? Tata? Tata! Ta-ta!"
<ivoks> ljubomora
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni je najjace kad mi mali prvo izgovori neku recenicu, pa mu odgovorim, pa onda ispali jos jednu koja nema ni-ikakve veze s nasim jezikom i gleda me k'o tele i ceka da mu odgovorim; dok ja istovremeno blagoteleci gledam njega i dekriptiram :) 
<BotaniCar> On: Tata, idemo se igrati; Ja: cega bi se igrao ; On: Hurat kapa lubut manamur ; PAUZA
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :D
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, razgovarao sam s racunovodjom danas
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: oh, poznato
<ivoks> Mmike: ti ne bi trebao placati 25% u HR za hetznera
<Mmike> ivoks, zato kaj je to usluga, ili?
<Mmike> weshmashian, o
<Mmike> weshmashian, cujem da se nedas zajebavat na poslu :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: vise ne
<weshmashian> puko sam
<weshmashian> opet :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, bili kum i ja sa vrbancem, svedarom i niksicem na cugi pa smo malo tracali bivse postrojenje :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, to je dobro :) know your limits! :D
<weshmashian> je, mislio sam da je minion propjevo :D
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , weshmashianzaista mi je svejedno jel tu ili na msg, ali zelim cuti zakaj, kome i kako si rekao sve kaj ga/ih ide :)
<weshmashian> lol
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, na tu uslugu nitko ne plati PDV?
<SilverSpace> hm purisovi cevapi uopce nisu losi 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oni pureci?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja sam vindonove jeo ovo ljeto par puta - nije to-to, al fakat nije lose :)
<Mmike> onak, iznenadjen sam kak mi je u biti bilo ok za jest
<ivoks> Mmike: da, nitko ne plati pdv
<Mmike> ivoks, da recimo ja imam MarioCloud u .hr, i dodje GjuroAusAnderlecht kod mene da si iznajmi server
<ivoks> 'nitko ne plati PDV' je laicki izraz
<Mmike> ja mu izdam fakturu za uslugu
<ivoks> ali, postoji cijela procedura iza toga
<Mmike> dal' na tu fakturu stavljam PDV?
<ivoks> ne stavljas ako je u vies bazi (imat vat)
<Mmike> usluga je obavljena na teritoriju .hr
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i ja sam mislio kak ce bit sestra donjela pljeskavice i cevape purisove i ok su 
<Mmike> i morao bih zaracunati PDV
<ivoks> ne, jer je 'izvezena'
<ivoks> tocnije, nije, jer je to eu
<ivoks> ali, ne stavljas PDV
<ivoks> tj., pdv je 0%
<Mmike> morat cu opet procitati zakon o PDVu
<ivoks> postoji taj obracun koji se radi na kraju mjeseca
<ivoks> gdje se biljeze sve te razlike
<ivoks> nesto komplicirano
<ivoks> al na kraju nista ne placas
<ivoks> osim ako stjeces dobra
<ivoks> http://www.poslovni.hr/tips-and-tricks/ovo-trebate-znati-o-oporezivanju-inozemnih-usluga-247259
<ivoks> Bitno je napomenuti da ne postoji obveza stvarnog plaćanja PDV-a nego se obveza iskazuje u poreznim i knjigovodstvenim knjigama te se istovremeno priznaje kao pretporez.
<SilverSpace> Službeno: Di Montezemolo napušta Ferrari
<SilverSpace> sminker 
<ivoks> Mmike: GjuroAusAnderlecht ima VAT ili ne? ako nema, onda ide PDV
<SilverSpace> lol Lesarovog sina u stranci je uhljebio Vukšić
<SilverSpace> sve to pred streljacki zid
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/politika-i-ekonomija/349962/Prica-o-farmi-mega-servera-u-Lici-je-tragikomicna.html
<jelly> SilverSpace: rijetko se slazem sa misljenjima domacih portala, al ovo je 100% tocno
<ivoks> koji mulac
<ivoks> jebeni mulac
<BotaniCar> Bolje da se polio tim kerozinom koji ce spaliti za let u Jameriku
<ivoks> nije problem u novcu, nije skupo otici u ameriku
<ivoks> problem je sto nas sramoti
<jelly> valjda ce skuzit da caric nije tu da blati SDP nego da je strucnjak za bransu
<jelly> ali bojim se da Milanovicev osjecaj manje vrijednosti bilo kakvu kritiku prima kao napad
<jelly> ivoks: sramoti nas vec tri godine, kaj sad
<ivoks> taj lik je... fakat jedinstven
<ivoks> on se ziher bavio nekim sportom kao mali
<ivoks> i bio je los
<ivoks> i svi su mu se smijali
<ivoks> ili je pjevao na glazbenom kao tetkica
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10696379_10152670768636840_3222807105970542685_n.jpg?oh=b82a603195f3680546a529af9952fbb4&oe=549BCA81&__gda__=1418503733_6c533cb5e5db371ff9c573d399e934e8
<weshmashian> ne kuzim ni ja, kak netko moze slagat servere i ne razmisljat
<jelly> weshmashian: bez problema
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: to mi se cini prirodnijim nego obrnuto :) Ta, tko jos s arhitektom sjedne prije nabave :) 
<jelly> evo upravo korisnik trazi redundantno napajanje, hw raid, battery backup cache, i onda 2 sata diska u to
<jelly> koji ce ti %$@# hw raid za sata diskove
<BotaniCar> Cak ni SAS, plain SATA ?  :) Me_like
<jelly> ti diskovi imaju 50 iopsa u kriz, i to je to, koliko god cachea stavio ispred, jednom se taj cache mora ispraznit na disk koji je grozno spor
<weshmashian> ma ne to, lik stavi max_connections na mysql na 6k, digne broj fpm-ova na 6k... i onda veli 'optimiziro sam'
<weshmashian> to kaj svaki server ima 16G rama, to nema veze, ali mozda memory swap pomogne jer se php krene segfaultat
<jelly> memory... swap?
<jelly> sad bi se pravio Mmajk i rekao "problem je sto uopce koristi mysql" al necu
<weshmashian> jelly: ne swap kao swap, nego izmjena plocica, jel
<jelly> ah
<jelly> da, sigurno je RAM strgan a ne php
<weshmashian> exactly!
<jelly> (kakve su to masine koje nemaju ECC btw)
<BotaniCar> jelly: hecner uredno renta takve kao "servere"
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: eto ti jedna prigodna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J-tvJcTPxHc
<jelly> BotaniCar: radije bi vrtio na cheapex amd-u sam da ima ECC
<datase> YouTube: Seek and Destroy - Metallica - Kill 'Em All - Lyrics - Studio Version - HQ - 0:06:54 - 1,770,939 views - 6126 likes / 81 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly: suglasan :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: hetzner renta i one sa ECCom
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jasno da renta. 
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px60
<ivoks> fora je kaj imaju i ipv6 adrese
<BotaniCar> U Kanadi je pao prvi snijeg: https://i.imgur.com/DeeOYpT.jpg
<ivoks> i u utah isto pada
<ivoks> padao je jos prije 2 tjedna
<ivoks> nije ga napadalo, ali... eto
<BotaniCar> Nahebat cemo ove godine. Zavjera: Obama je u dogovoru s Putinom HAARPao da ova zima bude neizdrziva, dok Putin steka plin. Razlog: because they can. 
<Hrki> cek, pa sta nije globalno zatopljenje
<Hrki> kako sada da je hladnije ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: zakaj jedno iskljucuje drugo ? 
<Hrki> neznam, ne radim ja paniku bezveze
<Hrki> do sada su kenjali, bla bla globalno zagrijavanje, energija, bullshit
<Hrki> a na kraju idemo u globalno zahlađdjenje
<ivoks> globalno zagrijavanje = veci ekstrami
<ivoks> ekstremi
<ivoks> ne 'vise temperature'
<Hrki> ma to su zeleni lobiji, prave paniku
<Mmike> jelly, :* :)
<Hrki> a kako onda objasniti da su isto bile extremne temperature tamo u 18st dok nije ni bilo toliko sranja
<Hrki> onda nemogu objasniti
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> 'globalno zabrijavanje'
<Hrki> bas to, preseravanje
<Hrki> najaci su mi ovi sto rade paniku radi energije, kao da ce nestati
<Mmike> ha cuj
<Mmike> nije to nevjerojatno
<Mmike> samo ja brijem da je nece nestati, neg ce postati toliko skupa da si ju nesh moc priustit
<Hrki> biodizel, biogorivo, bioplin 
<Hrki> sve obnovljivo
<Hrki> imas vec aute na vodik
<Hrki> nusprodukt voda
<Mmike> biogoriva sjebavaju proizvodnju hrane
<Mmike> jer tam di sadis bio kurac nemres sadit za jest kurac
<Mmike> auti na vodik, yet to see that, plus, treba ti struja za to
<Mmike> ja nisam uvjeren da je covjek 100% razlog za globalno zatopljenje
<Mmike> cinjenica je da je prosjecna temperatura u zadnjih 100 godina narasla
<Mmike> al' to ne govori bas nista, kako nemamo mjerenja unazad 500-1000-5000-10000-100000 godina
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/islamisti-prijete-putinu-asadovim-avionima--mi-cemo-osloboditi-ceceniju-i-kavkaz--tvoj-tron-ce-pasti--/1218837/
 * BotaniCar isto krivi krave za sve
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije samo da nemres sadit nego i raste cijena te iste hrane 
<BotaniCar> Ovo mi nikak ne drzi vodu. Tehnologija uzgoja hrane je toliko uznapredovala da mozemo komotno uzgajati i hranu i masu za preradjivanje. Mmike: ne moras ti saditi .. grah za bio gorivo, uzgajaj alge. 
<SilverSpace> te price o obnovljivoj energiji su sranje 
<Mmike> mlje
<SilverSpace> ko i nuklearke nas nece spasiti jer nema goriva za njih
<Mmike> pa, nisu bas skroz sranje
<Mmike> al' ono
<SilverSpace> sve ce doc na pedale 
<Mmike> zelja za strujom modernog svijeta je ogromna
<SilverSpace> ljutski pogon 
<Mmike> i trenutno nema alternative koja bi napojila to sve
<ivoks> biogorivo nije obnovljivo
<ivoks> nemojte se zavaravati; nista nije neobnovljivo
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> nemojte se zavaravati; nista nije obnovljivo
<ivoks> elementarni zakon po kojem svemir funkcionira je - energija se ne moze stvoriti, ogranicena je i samo se prenosi
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<ivoks> tako da, ako spalis biljku u co2, spalio si ju
<ivoks> da bi proizveo novu trebas energiju
<ivoks> iz tla
<ivoks> i tako isusujes tlo
<ivoks> jedino sto nas moze izvuci je da koristimo izvanzemaljske izvore energije
<ivoks> po mogucnosti ne sunce
<ivoks> jer sunce daje toplinu i svjetlo zivotu na zemlji
<ivoks> ako to pocnes koristiti za energiju i ktome jos tako lose kao sto su solarni paneli, onda cinis vise stete nego dobra
<SilverSpace> 2035 se tek ocekuje prva fuzijska elektrana 
<SilverSpace> i do 2050 bi trebali svu struju dobivati iz njih
<BotaniCar> Imam osjecaj da se neke teme ovdje rotiraju svaka tri mjeseca :) Ne bi bilo loshe, da zakljucci nisu uvijek isti :) 
<SilverSpace> koliko je to SF pitanje je sad 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<SilverSpace> kad cemo na pifo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: po ovom se vremenu pije vino ili zestica :) Ocemo za vikend na plac i to ? 
<SilverSpace> aa mogli bi 
<SilverSpace> bar jednu kratku nismo dugo 
<BotaniCar> Aj, javim ti se u subotu sjutra, da cujem di si 
<Mmike> kak mi se sroko chrome
<Mmike> potpuno :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: a nije kayako? :)
<Mmike> nop :)
<Mmike> salesforce :D
<Mmike> al' nije vezano uz to
<SilverSpace> kak je vani uzasno 
<SilverSpace> ono sparina
<Mmike> upalio mi se engine check lampadin
<obruT> i tak... ekipa prijave za neki event napravi na google formsima
<obruT> i trebam upisat adresu, telefon itd...
<obruT> bas me to veseli
<Mmike> pa upisi
<Mmike> +385-91-234-5678
<Mmike> Prva ulica 1
<Mmike> Prvograd
<Mmike> :D
<obruT> trebam upisat prave podatke
<obruT> al nisam sretan da to i google zna
<obruT> mislim da cu na svom webu slozit forme pa se dogovorit s ekipom da to iducih godina ide preko mog servera
<api984> obruT: best idea … 
<Mmike> zakaj ?
<Mmike> mislmi, zakaj pravi podaci?
<Mmike> osim toga, i tak gugl vec zna sve kaj treba znat o tebi
<obruT> pa ne zna bas sve :P
<obruT> a pravi podaci zato da se prijavljene moze kontaktirati u odredjenim slucajvima
<obruT> recimo da dodje na event i nestane pa da se onak zna kako ga kontaktirat i koga kontaktirat za mozda vise informacija
<SilverSpace> 6:0
<ivoks> o jebte...
<ivoks> koja sramota
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/svicarska-ce-hrvatskoj-pomoci-s-45-milijuna-franaka-novac-bi-mogao-ici-za-zasitu-okolisa-poticanje-rasta-bolje-radne-uvjete-i-socijalu/770515.aspx
<ivoks> prosjacimo po europi
<SilverSpace> medvascak izgubio 
<SilverSpace> ali metalur je dve klase bolji 
<SilverSpace> ggggg
<ivoks> kak dobiti na lutriji, joj...
<SilverSpace> pogodiz pravi broj :)
<SilverSpace> pogodit*
<ivoks> svako kolo dobijem nes, al to je sica
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa i milanovic sad ide u ameriku prosjacit
<ivoks> dobio sam 65kn na eurojackpotu :D
<ivoks> a uplata 75kn
<SilverSpace> ides :)
<Hrki> 15:27 <Mmike> biogoriva sjebavaju proizvodnju hrane , ionako se ne iskoristava sav potencial
<ivoks> treba naci energiju koja nam ne treba
<ivoks> ili, kad smo vec uspjeli sjebat planet, uzet malo energije iz toga sto ga unistava
<ivoks> npr., imamo poplave sad, jel
<ivoks> to je ogromna energija
<Hrki> pa da
<ivoks> treba to iskoristiti :)
<Hrki> onda, nekako akumulirat energiju munje :)
<ivoks> samo sto je to tesko, nema takvih pokretnih elektrana
<ivoks> ma munja je drek
<Hrki> ta munja je dovoljna za par godina :)
<ivoks> praznjenje
<Hrki> za pocetak, treba samo pametno graditi kuce
<ivoks> ne znamo kako skladistiti el. energiju jos
<Hrki> imas, onda jos termalne vode, takodjer picis cijev i tako koristis toplinu zemlje
<ivoks> nije dobro
<ivoks> ta nam energija treba
<ivoks> treba izvanzemaljsko nesto
<ivoks> a da nije sunce, jer nam i sunce treba :D
<Hrki> zast ? pa to je npr energija topline zemlje, dizalice topline
<obruT> da, ak potrosimo sunce, sta cemo ?
<Hrki> pa kak ces sunce potrosit ?
<SilverSpace> Ako svijet prizna nezavisnu Å kotsku, mora priznati i Krim
<obruT> Hrki: pa vis da ivoks ne zeli trosit sunce :)
<Hrki> iliti energiju plime i oseke
<ivoks> obruT: necemo potrositi sunce, ali cemo uzeti energiju koja treba zivim bicima
<ivoks> poput svjetla i topline
<obruT> ivoks: pa ak u orbitu stavis neki kolektor koji ce "laserom" ili necim slat to na zemlju, neces uzimat od onog sto dolazi do zemlje
<Hrki> ivoks: ma nemoguce, znaci da svaka kuca ima panele na krovu plus bioplin, nista ti ne treba
<ivoks> obruT: to je ideja
<Hrki> previse energije se ne uzima, a oko nas je
<SilverSpace> svaka tipkpovnica bi trebala imati neki uredaj koji iskoristava energiju tipkanja
<Hrki> eto, imas i to
<SilverSpace> i eto ti energije
<Hrki> stepenice, ceste :)
<SilverSpace> tako je 
<SilverSpace> iAsvalt
<Hrki> onda imas kogeneracija energije, da se u one elemente koji se previse griju stavi neke cijevi pa da grije i to
<Hrki> ma te spike da nece biti energije su sranje :)
<Hrki> naftni lobiji prodavaju maglu 
<Hrki> to nam je bas jedan prof prico, da i kad je bio on klinac su govorili da rezervi jos ima za 50 godina
<SilverSpace> i na wc skoljku isto kad seres ujutro i da pravis energiju
<Hrki> evo sad je proslo 50 godina i sad opet ima rezerve za 50 godina :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: racunali su koliko energije se trosi na tipkanje... nije puno
<jelly> avbilvbl?!
<Hrki> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rQHkhBafAjM/T02jmVtDhYI/AAAAAAAABZU/CRYUs1VN8CA/s1600/bio-digestor-biogas.jpg
<Hrki> evo, za bio plin
<Hrki> svaka kuca ga moze imati :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: https://what-if.xkcd.com/102/
<SilverSpace> nafta nije problem ima puno vise stvari koje ce ljudi prije iskoristit do kraja nego naftu a o tome niko ne pise
<Hrki> govna bar svi imamo
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<Hrki> pa cijeli brazil vozi aute na biodizel
<SilverSpace> zato i propadaju 
<jelly> Hrki: i rezu amazonu, da
<ivoks> biogorivo je uzas
<ivoks> nista ne rijesava
<ivoks> nista.
<ivoks> samo cini stvari gorim
<ivoks> i dalje ispustas smece u zrak
<ivoks> jer je to... dizel
<jelly> cijeli svijet bi njima trebao placati da je ne rezu nego cuvaju, kao sto bi kinezima trebali pomoci da ne rade elektrane na ugljen nego nukleake
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> imas pravo
<ivoks> amazona je potrebna za sav zivot
<ivoks> a ovi ju sjeku radi biodizela
<ivoks> uzas.
<jelly> ali to bi zahtijevalo razmisljanje van granica moje male drzavice
<ivoks> granice treba obrisati
<ivoks> i religije ukinuti
<SilverSpace> Vozači nakon 65. na pregled - Sposobni za rad, ali ne i za upravljanje vozilom!?
<ivoks> naravno
<jelly> ivoks: kao vjernik, ako bi to pomoglo da ljudi budu razumniji, slazem se
<ivoks> svi bi trebali ici na pregled svakih 5-10 godina
<SilverSpace> Rizična su skupina mladi vozači, alkoholičari, ovisnici, a ne umirovljenici
<SilverSpace> ivoks:  svaki 5 i na test znanja 
<SilverSpace> siguran sam da nakon tog vremena 99% ne bi ljudi prosli taj test
<SilverSpace> danas klinci idu u skolu i lik doleti sa kombijem na zebru i jos se dere i trubi 
<ivoks> jelly: na zalost, neke religije su iskljucive, ocito
<ivoks> jelly: puno gore od toga je sto se mogu zlorabiti
<jelly> sve se moze zlorabiti
<ivoks> kao sto se i droga moze zlorabiti, pa smo ju zabranili
<ivoks> i oruzje
<SilverSpace> morao bi nosit ciglu za takve vozace 
<SilverSpace> oruzje bi trebali svi imati 
<ivoks> zbog cega?
<SilverSpace> pa ne bi bilo krade kao danas u velikoj gorici 
<jelly> SilverSpace: cigla je preteska, bacis mu par cavala pod gume
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to nije tocno
<jelly> SilverSpace: svi koji prodju ispit svakih 5-10 godina
<ivoks> SilverSpace: lopovi bi samo imali jace oruzje
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: i imali bi strah.
<ivoks> ne bi
<Hrki> jelly: jel puno rezu?
<jelly> deterrent je strasna stvar
<Hrki> ionak je tamo prasuma ;)
<ivoks> radi odlicno u americi :)
<jelly> Hrki: lol
<ivoks> ta prasuma su pluca svijeta
<ivoks> kaj mislis odakle dolazi kisik?
<jelly> ivoks: radi, usporedi kolicinu oruzanih kradja po osobama u texasu i u nekoj strozoj drzavi
<jelly> ivoks: uglavnom od fitoplanktona iz oceana
<jelly> jedno trecina ili cetvrtina cini mi se od kopnenih biljaka
<Hrki> pa da, kakva sad preasuma :D
<ivoks> 1/3 je jako puno
<Hrki> ta prasuma da se posjece nikom nista ;)
<jelly> ali vec 5% manje kisika je sranje
<SilverSpace> pazi ti ruse > crnomorski poluotok koji se odvojio od Ukrajine
<jelly> extinction level sranje
<Hrki> pa onda amerima treba zabraniti gradnju kuca od drveta
<Hrki> zasto ti glupani grade od drveta, dok postoji pametniji nacin?
<SilverSpace> odvoji se okupacijom
<Hrki> i onda budale za 10 godina moraju cijelu ofarbadi
<Hrki> one bestije im cijelu kucu popapaju
<jelly> Hrki: zasto?  na to ne ode puno i da se posaditi dovoljno da naraste u roku 20-50 godina
<ivoks> ameri su malo pametniji od brazilaca po tom pitanju
<Hrki> ako cemo vec sume paziti
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj se i zidane ne bi trebale ofarbati 
<ivoks> i mi sjecemo sume non-stop
<ivoks> ali ih i sadimo
<ivoks> amazonu se bas i ne moze ponovno posaditi
<SilverSpace> da smo svakih deset ofarbali zgradu ne bi izgledale opako oronile 
<jelly> sumama se moze dobro gospodarit, ali jednom kad sjebes zemlju sa monokulturom soje za dizel onda se nemre natrag suma stavit
<Hrki> SilverSpace: a sta je dok puhne mali vjetric ?
<ivoks> nisu te kuce labave
<SilverSpace> a za deset godina smo mogli svi prikupiti toliko love da bi ju u zlato mogli staviti 
<ivoks> izdrze one vjetrove
<Hrki> kucu jednom ofarbas i bok
<ivoks> a i ako ne izdrze, novu napravis za 15 dana za dvije-tri mjesecne place
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> hoces vidjeti kak zgrada izgleda nakon 30 godina
<SilverSpace> Hrki: i nas dio zgrade koji odrzavamo fasadu 
<Hrki> ajde pokazi
<Hrki> onda cu ti ja svoju pokazati :)
<Hrki> pa ces vidjeti da je razlika izmedju graditelja
<SilverSpace> nije stvar u graditelju 
<Hrki> naravno, papani koriste sad neke moderne/jeftine materijale pa im nakon 10 godina sve sjebe
<Hrki> a u gradjevini se tek nakon 10-20 godina vidi fail
<SilverSpace> nego o odrzavanju ko i auto 
<Hrki> nes ti do starih debelih metarnih zidova
<Hrki> kak nije do graditelja, pa promjenio sam puno zgradi ko student
<Hrki> znaju biti tako lose da mi je bila muka
<Hrki> zidovi od 10cm, bez izolacije
<Hrki> bez icega, nemogu vjerovati da takva sranja imaju cijenu
<Hrki> i sad naravno, kako je moguce da u jebenoj rijeci koja nema ni zimu placam vece rezije, nego doma gdje imam mucke zime po -15 stupnjeva
<SilverSpace> eh ti si sad poceo pricati o kvaliteti gradnje 
<Hrki> pa da, ako napravis kak spada sigurno neces svakih 10 godina popravljati nesto
<SilverSpace> kaj nema veze sa ovim 
<Hrki> 17:50 <SilverSpace> nije stvar u graditelju
<SilverSpace> tocno 
<ivoks> 10TB disk
<SilverSpace> putinov kontranapad poljskoj smanjen dotok ruskog plina
<SilverSpace> opet ce napad na poljsku 
<SilverSpace> samo sad od strane rusa
<SilverSpace> jebote kak se povijest ponavlja
<ivoks> http://www.hgst.com/press-room/press-releases/HGST-unveils-intelligent-dynamic-storage-solutions-to-transform-the-data-center
<SilverSpace> treba nam samo jedna euvropska blaga zima i ode putin u kurac
<ivoks> ova zima ce biti blaga
 * jelly kuca o drvo
<ivoks> \o/ http://danas.net.hr/svijet/u-bananama-pronasla-jajasca-smrtonosnog-pauka \o/
<ivoks> globalizacija
<obruT> ne zelimo blagu zimu :P prosle popeo jedan slap :P
<jelly> aha, ti zelis placati triput skuplje grijanje i imati hrpe penzica po bolnicama
<obruT> gustanje po slapovima nema cijenu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj brijes da ce bit blaga?
<Mmike> obruT, i ja bi zesticuzimicu :)
<hbogner> ima netko viska 2,5" SAS na 10k diskova za donaciju :D
<SilverSpace> kaj se dogodilo sa serverom ubuntu-hr 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<obruT> bome :) upravo isao napraviti update, a ovaj kaze da mi ne radi internet :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ubuntu update :)
<hbogner> meni sad nakon update i reboot server se vuce ko krepana kokos
<hbogner> hmmm
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemrem se ulogirat
<hbogner> hmmm
<hbogner> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/04/etsy-mozilla-reddit-protest-net-neutrality
<hbogner> da nie i canonical stavio update da se danas mreza vuse sporo
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> nije ovo mreza
<Mmike> ssh key axchange prodje ali nemam shell
<hbogner> Top Websites Will Participate in ‘Internet Slowdown Day’ Protest This Wednesday Internet Slowdown Day will be headlined by several major companies when Web users and so-called Net activists come together on Sept. 10
<hbogner> meni za login poslje danasnjeg update treba minutu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ni ja se ne mogu ulogirat
<SilverSpace> samo stoji 
<hbogner> i to ako uspije
<hbogner> da, samo stoji, pusti minutu
<hbogner> pa probaj opet
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da ali Mmike nije updejtao 
<hbogner> ja jesma i imam isti problem
<hbogner> sa server neradi sam update?
<SilverSpace> obruT: to je ono o cemu si pricao http://www.tportal.hr/ResourceManager/GetImage.aspx?imgId=728320&shotId=1&width=630&height=360
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biwjqA20zJQ&feature=youtu.be&t=1m8s
<datase> YouTube: Gianluca Brambilla gets thrown out for fighting Rovny Vuelta a Espana 2014 HD - RTVE.ES - 0:02:13 - 182,752 views - 94 likes / 14 dislikes
<Mmike> hbogner, pre 2-3 dsana je update napravljen
<hbogner> ok, meni se nesto sjebalo na 2 stoja kad sam danas povukao update
<SilverSpace> onda necu rebootat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> nemoj
<hbogner> ne rebotat stojeve nakon danasnjeg updejta
<hbogner> i drugi ljudi imaju problema sa loginom nakon toga
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/hakirano-cak-5-milijuna-lozinki-na-gmailu-960249
<Mmike> hbogner, imas neki URL?
<Mmike> o tom problemu?
<hbogner> nemam
<hbogner> sad pitao jos neke ljude
<Mmike> ja nemam nikakvih problema
<Mmike> povuko danas update
<hbogner> i covjek pokrenuo na test strou
<hbogner> Gnonthgol I have not tried rebooting, let me try that
<hbogner> Gnonthgol hbogner: oh god, you are right
<hbogner> Gnonthgol it is not answering ping for me
<hbogner> Gnonthgol thanks for the heads up, I could have rebooted a production machine
<Mmike> ?
<hbogner> znaci moja 2 stroja i njegov test su nakon danasnje update/upgrade/reboot kombinacije u kurcu
<Mmike> dobro, a kaj se desi?
<Mmike> zakaj su u kurcu?
<hbogner> njemu nece ping
<hbogner> meni ponekad ssh login neprolazi, odbija ga
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'odbija ga'
<hbogner> a ponekad uspije nakon minutu-dve cekanja
<Mmike> hbogner, imaj na umu da mi na serveru tjeramo 10.04 :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj znaci 'odbija ga'?
<Mmike> connection refused, timeout, kaj?
<hbogner> ssh: connect to host cdn port 22: Connection timed out
<Mmike> a, na stroju inace, kaj?
<Mmike> sve radi normalno?
<hbogner> da, nakon minutu spojen na njega i radi
<Mmike> eo povlacim updateove na domaci server
<Mmike> pa jesi gledo po serveru kaj se desava
<Mmike> zakaj je tajmautalo?
<hbogner> jos uvijek me logira spoooorooo
<Mmike> pa dobro jesi ti probao ikakvu dijagnosstikui napravit? :)
<hbogner> nisam gledao jer radim jos 5 stvari trenutno, a ovo mi nije hitno
<hbogner> nesto s mrezom nevalja
<hbogner> veceras ili sutra cu uhvatiti vremena i testirati
<hbogner> ovo su mo jos cisti strojevi bez icega
<hbogner> sutra sam ih planirao poceti koristiti
<markosejic> d vecer
<hbogner> a kad povlacim nesto s neta onda: Resolving planet.openstreetmap.org (planet.openstreetmap.org)... failed: Name or service not known.
<Mmike> hbogner, rebooto, nikakvih bedova, radi sve k'o veliko
<hbogner> super onda
<budz0r> Mmike: pvt
<Mmike> fakat
<markosejic> meni otvara stranicu
<Mmike> markosejic, koju?
<Mmike> i, sto znaci 'otvara'? 
<markosejic> http://planet.openstreetmap.org/planet/2014/
<Mmike> hbogner, eto i na 12.04 idem probat...
<hbogner> markosejic, ma i meni otvara sa desktopa
<hbogner> ali ne i sa servera
<Mmike> hbogner, reko bi da imas bed s DNSom na tom serveru
<hbogner> radio do reboota
<hbogner> blah, sutra cu se s tim petljati
<Mmike> mozda ti je /etc/resolv.conf potrgan
<Mmike> eto, i 12.04 radi ok
<hbogner> i ja mislim da je potrgan
<hbogner> imam samo IPv6 u resolv.conf
<Mmike> eto ti razloga :)
<Mmike> ubuntu-hr je mrtav do izjutra
<Mmike> osim ako se nekim cudom ne uspijem spojiti
<hbogner> prvojeri i ti resolv na njemu :D
<Mmike> na cemu?
<hbogner> na serveru
<hbogner> blah, trebalo bi danas nesto i rucati
<hbogner> glaaadaaan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> vece
<hbogner> hmmm
<hbogner> kompovi proradili
<SilverSpace> pomirili se 
<SilverSpace> bili posvadani 
<hbogner> nist mi jasno, al bitno da rade
<hbogner> sad jos samo da mogu zavrsiti update i nastaviti instalaciju
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI10oIfNGAY
<datase> YouTube: Goran Bare - k'o majka / Dvogled Tv Pink BH - 0:04:59 - 37,600 views - 111 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> majke ti ...
<SilverSpace> mile 
<Vjetar> irc je zlo
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-11
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<markosejic> nisam jedini ja ranoranioc
<SilverSpace> :) eh imam skolarca prvasica 
<SilverSpace> jos ga moramm vodit u skolu preko jako prometnr ceste 
<markosejic> a sta ces dok se ne nauci
<SilverSpace> bandicu hebat mater dok ne napravi spojnu cestu 
<markosejic> dok se ne sjete morat ces tako
<SilverSpace> https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/Marin%20%C4%8Cili%C4%87
<SilverSpace> Jedna tvrtka s područja Grada Dubrovnika ne zapošljava nikoga, ali to je nije spriječilo da u nekoliko godina pobijedi na 36 natječaja za javnu nabavu, na kojima je svaki put bila jedini ponuditelj, a u tom razdoblju dobila je ukupno 20 milijuna kuna.
<SilverSpace> realnost hrvatske 
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<Mmike> i tu
<SilverSpace> ha nema me medu pet miliona hakiranih
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tko je koga ? 
<SilverSpace> ukrali google passworde pet miliona 
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHA :) Di gledas jesi ti jedan od hakiranih ? 
<SilverSpace> nisam ima txt file 
<SilverSpace> cek dam link 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hGPM14
<BotaniCar> thx
<SilverSpace> mada cisto sumljam da su ti txt files realni 
<SilverSpace> sumnjam*
<BotaniCar> heh, nema ni mene ni mojih :) Thx jos jednom
<BotaniCar> kakav sam ja neoprezni kreten! Na jednom serveru imam oom kad se pokusavam su-ati .. gledam kaj je, i ne kuzim, odem i provjerim bash_profile, a tamo sam zabunom pejstao komad smecastog teksta i snimio takvo :) 
<BotaniCar> samo neznam zakaj se to manifestiralo oom-om, a nije puklo drugacije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  ubuntu-hr jos ne radi 
<SilverSpace> poplava u server sobi :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zvijezde/preminuo-jaws-negativac-celicnih-zuba-iz-jamesa-bonda-960316
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jup, cekamo ivoksa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha mora netko fizicki vidjet kaj je 
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> Mmike: mene?
<obruT> SilverSpace: cek malo, ona lista sadrzi poveci broj gmail adresa... to apsolutno nista ne govori o statusu tih accounata, samo da netko ima popis 5milja adresa
<obruT> mogu ja izgenerirat 70 miliona gmail adresa i reci da sam to hakiro... cak ne moram ni generirat, mogu pocuclat s njuza, foruma, weba, cegavec
<markosejic> promjenio sifru od gmaila sinoc
<SilverSpace> obruT: da to je istina nitko ne zna dali je to prava lista 
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ti jedini mosh napravit da se server reboota :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: tko zna oklen to SilverSpace, mozda je to samo whitehat verzija liste, da upozori ljude
<Mmike> zvao me bnet - naime, nije mi radila telka, 'greska na kartici'. Ispalo je da je kartica naopacke umetnuta (upside-down) :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: vrlo moguce, ali moguce da se i neki klinju kurci
<BotaniCar> to bi mi bilo draze
<Mmike> gah
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~/storage/tmp> grep splivalo google_5000000.txt
<Mmike> splivalo@gmail.com
<Mmike> rodjaka mi napastovalo )
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: evo
<Mmike> ivoks, neat
<Mmike> ubrzat cu raid rebuild
<Mmike> Sep 10 20:06:16 www kernel: [337645.635996] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [flush-9:2:22796]
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> cini se da se stroj upreswappao
<Mmike> ugasit cem apache na kratko
<Mmike> apache upaljen
<Mmike> malo sporjie ce raditi dok se raid polje ne izsynca do kraja
<Mmike> jelly, mogo bi bas iskon donirat kakav serverosh ili kakav storage za ubuntu-hr, a? :)
<Mmike> javio se, btw, covjek neki, hoce nam prodati solidan servercic (2 dualcore opterona, 32 gige rama, 4 ili 6 sas diskova, 2k kuna)
<jelly-home> Mmike: donirat kome?  Jedino da se hosta tu...
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam jedino ima li dovoljno storagea, koliko je to TB?
<Mmike> 4
<Mmike> ma i manje
<Mmike> sale, ping
<Mmike> sale, aj me uhvati tu kad imas vremena, wordpress trazi malo ljubavi :)
<jelly-home> 4TB?  debian mirror je sada jos manje od 1TB
<jelly-home> za* sada
<Mmike> ma konj sam ;)
<Mmike> cca 2.5T je polje, a oko 1 TB je zauzeto, malo preko.
<Mmike> moram mehanicaru 
<Mmike> vidimo se od tamo
<SilverSpace> i tak
<SilverSpace> jebo skolu jucer do pol dvanajst danas ko 11:25
<SilverSpace> cetri sata
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc
<datase> YouTube: RSA Animate - Drive: The surprising truth about what motivates us - 0:10:48 - 12,600,767 views - 95483 likes / 1005 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: pa ti si stalno kod mehanicara
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: auto ne Mmike :)
<Mmike> vileni: u biti nisam :)
<Mmike> bio pred 2 dana, i sad
<Mmike> poceo trosit auto puno, doso tu, rekli da je sve ok
<Mmike> jucer se upalila check engine lampica
<Mmike> i sad auto trosi normalno :)
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> nesh sam potrgo sa spamfilterima
<Mmike> i sad mi dolazi puno spama :)
<BotaniCar> nesh si potrgao protiv spam filtera :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> moram se maknut s hecnera i ireadmail stavit
<Mmike> i zaboravit vise na manualno drkeranje po svem tom
<Mmike> BotaniCar: btw, onaj nagios kufercic koji sam ti dao je vrrrlo nelos
<BotaniCar> Mmike: podsjeti me, onaj konfiguracijski frontend ? 
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar> Ne vjerujem ja takovim alatkama.
<Mmike> ovaj je fakat ok
<Mmike> u biti nisi mi ti to dao
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo: http://adagios.org/
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si gledao x220, sto mu ne valja?
<SilverSpace> mix
 * SilverSpace je imao taj nick na rekordima flipera (tri slova)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> da sam te novce ubacivao u neku kanti imao bi danas hrpu love 
<Mmike> lambda sonda
<Mmike> 2k kuna
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> kak je google maps nekad glup
<Mmike> idem doma
<Hrki> meni je novi google maps koma
<Hrki> ne kuzim te nove tehnologije, recino na novom firefoxu izbace onaj donji addon bar
<Hrki> wtf si briju te korporacije
<BotaniCar> lepo to zgleda Mmike, ali meni je neprihvatljivo. Imam nagiosov web izlozen prema javnom internetu i nema Bo(n)ga da se dovedem u situaciju da onaj tko mi 'akne login u nagios odma' ima i mogucnost da mi raz*ebe setup 
<BotaniCar> Ovako, u najgorem slucaju, moze schedulirati downtime ili mi confirmati alerte :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, Mmike, smusen sam skroz, kak se zval onaj recovery kua o kojem smo pricali juce na telefon ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42829/biste-li-pojeli-goth-hamburger-
<SilverSpace> jebo to
<Hrki> SilverSpace: treba probati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne hvala
<Hrki> cuj, meni je bila najbolja hrana u africi, niti sam neznam sta sam sve jeo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zebru 
<Hrki> bilo je sve u redu, ali onda sam peti dan dobio proljev :)
<Hrki> i stisno ne u pustinji kad sam jahao jebenu devu ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> grdo
<Hrki> bili smo ti i u onom "gradu" gdje je lucas snimio ratove zvjezda 1
<Hrki> svaka cast tim redateljima, iz cega oni naprave film :)
<Hrki> a na trznici nepoznas niti jedan artikal, ali svi znaju tko je davor suker
<Hrki> dobro je rekao, on je brand
<SilverSpace> pa je 
<SilverSpace> ali covijek ?
<Hrki> govno od covijeka
<SilverSpace> spalit ce nas sunce http://www.jutarnji.hr/jaka-solarna-oluja-putuje-prema-zemlji/1219073/
<SilverSpace> sad su nedavno pisali da nema ni jedne aktivnosti na suncu i da to nisu do sad zabiljezili 
<SilverSpace> kak sad sunce poludilo 
<SilverSpace> seremiseodtihznanstvenika
<Hrki> pa da, to su sve kenjatori
<Hrki> mislim, nisu svi, ali gle da ti daju puno para i vremena, moras nesto "otkrit"
<Hrki> a najaci su mi sto svaka zemlja ima svoje standarde :)
<Hrki> din, iso, hrn, jus, tun, aisi...
<Hrki> sve isti kurac, ali naravno trebalo je nesto izmisliti :)
<Hrki> najaci mi je hrn, hrvatska norma, kopija din-a ali trebalo je uhljebiti "znanstvenike" i izumit nesto novo na institutima
<BotaniCar1> http://liderpress.hr/biznis-i-politika/hrvatska/banke-za-oprost-dugova-telekomi-za-prisilnu-naplatu/ # ono kad ispadne da su banke realnije nego neke druge firme
<Hrki> meni je frend duzan oko 100 000kn bankama, misli im pobjec :)
<Hrki> jel ima neki zakon da ga terete i u EU
<BotaniCar1> Mene vise zanima kako se uspio toliko zaduziti nego kako misli pobjeci :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: heroin
<BotaniCar1> Ma ne to, nego kako im je objasnio "duzan sam vam 75 kkn, dajte mi jos 25" 
<BotaniCar1> Ja ne mogu , ez kemijanja, dobiti ni da mi povecaju dozvoljeni minus :)
<Hrki> pa imo je dobar posao, isao u vise banki
<Hrki> i onda znas kak to ide, ostanes bez posla
<BotaniCar1> Svaka cast :) 
<Hrki> ma glupan, nemogu vjerovati da se navukao
<BotaniCar1> Ma, na to necu trositi rijeci
<Hrki> da si je barem nesto kupio, ali ne ovaj si spuco u zilu 100k kn :/
<Hrki> sjebo ga zagreb i dobra stela :)
<Hrki> ali sto je najgore imao je tako dobar posao da je valjda pola godine hodao narokan, ali mu nisu spicli otkaz ;)
<Hrki> cudnih firmi ima
<Hrki> a ce biti poreza na one ljude koji ne stede ali imaju para na banci ?
<BotaniCar1> ako imas pare u banci ,a ne u opticaju - stedis
<Hrki> pa da, zato me i zanima dali ce biti poreza
<Hrki> a sta recimo kad netko ima ogromnu placu pa ne stigne potrositi?
<BotaniCar1> Kad netko ima ogromnu placu, ima i racun van RH :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sa baretom se druzio
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: si vidio zadnji video bare 
<BotaniCar1> nisam, silver
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI10oIfNGAY
<datase> YouTube: Goran Bare - k'o majka / Dvogled Tv Pink BH - 0:04:59 - 43,669 views - 119 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/novac/ako-imate-tekuci-racun-kojim-se-ne-koristite-odmah-ga-zatvorite
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> di si zmaj
<hbogner> evo me :D
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> sad cekam da sloze cachei puste ga u pogon
<hbogner> nego za one koji neznaju, imamo  OSM tile cache CDN server u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, zakaj ti je neprihvatljivo? Pa zastiti web, bogara mu. SSL+httpauth
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, a ono se zove - photorec, dio testdisk paketa
<hbogner> tj imat cemo ga kad se sve slozi i pusti u pogon
<Mmike> Hrki, de si bio u africi?
<hbogner> dakel imat cemo brze OSM karte
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: kak god to zastitio , opet je rizik veci nego da toga nema, a moj enviroment nije toliko velik da mi treba klikalica, uredno mogu hendlati rucno. Thx za ime 
<vileni> steta sto nemam kamere u ucionicama
<vileni> da snimim reakcije na to sto se kompjuteri rebootaju sve blize i blize studentu, dok ne dodje do njegovog
<vileni> doduse, mozda je otisao vec nakon prvog
<SilverSpace> hbogner: cek kaj stvarno ce bit brze 
<hbogner> karte bi trebale biti nesto brze, i bolje podnositi opterecenje
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj to kemijas 
<hbogner> ipak je sad server kod nas i kraci put nego iz njemacke
<hbogner> a bolje podnosit opterecenje jer je ovo dodatnih 8 cpu i 24gb rama
<SilverSpace> eh to bas i nije neki razlog :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> tj ovisi jesi li na cixu ili ne :D
<hbogner> jer server je dio cix-a
<SilverSpace> bemti android nikako ne mogu naci kad pokrenem aplikaciju da mi onda sakrije one humbe 
<SilverSpace> home back 
<markosejic> d dan
<vileni> SilverSpace: ma prebacujem kompjutere u novu domenu :)
<hbogner> vileni, trebao si staviti i neki zvuk uz reboot, neki warning iz neke igre/filma
<SilverSpace> beu ostaju mi navigacijske tipke kad su ukljucene 
<SilverSpace> u 4.1 je to radilo 
<SilverSpace> ne zovu se badava vodice http://www.24sata.hr/news/jako-nevrijeme-u-dalmaciji-u-cetvrtak-se-ocekuju-obilne-kise-383725
<obruT> nabijem ubuntu i rtkit-daemon na odredjeni organ u superlativu
<Mmike> tako je, ubuntu je kriv jer ti ne znas
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> </rant>
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> </troll>
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> obruT: provided to you by systemd author :)
<obruT> djubre mi ubije masinu
<ivoks> rtkit?
<obruT> izgleda da on da... pokusa promjenit neke pizdarije na sshd-u i podivlja
<ivoks> hm?
<ivoks> trebao bi mijenjati samo scheduler
<ivoks> koristi ga pulseaudio
<ivoks> zasto bi dirao sshd? :)
<obruT> moram jos detaljnije logove pogledat, ali se spominje sshd tamo
<SilverSpace> sve se nade samo google treba pravilno priupitat majke ti koliko se namucih
<Mmike> HSLS se slizao s HDZom
<Mmike> go figure :)
<jelly> HSLS jos postoji?
<obruT> jelly :) pridruzujem se pitanju :)
<jelly> trake su mi, kad se zalaufaju, redovito brze od diskova
<obruT> ja danas iskopo nekoliko 200GB trakica, nikad otvorenih... sad cu morat kopat za drive
<jelly> ha, 200GB
<jelly> to smo imali pred... 6-10 godina
<obruT> pa da, ovo sam iskopao iz smeca :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk
<datase> YouTube: Who the Fuck is Alice? - 0:03:57 - 4,925,314 views - 10943 likes / 488 dislikes
<obruT> koliko je rok trajanja tim trakicama ?
<obruT> ak ce trajat jos pokoju godinu, razmisljam da gore spucam neke bitne stvari koje za sad imam "samo" na dva razlicita kompa i ponesto na dvd-ovima u koje apsolutno nemam povjerenja
<Mmike> obruT, a cloud?
<Mmike> pa kaj se ne mece danas sve u cloud?
<Mmike> e, btw
<obruT> ne vjerujem ni cloudu :)
<Mmike> ak niste, svakako pogledajte - Silicon Valley
<Mmike> odlicno :D
<SilverSpace> Da, radim u tatinoj stranci za plaću od 10.000 kn, ali to nije nepotizam
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slovenski-veleposlanik-pri-nato-u-sumnjicen-da--quot-spijunira-za-ruse-quot-/1219218/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ima takvih i kod nas 
<jelly> obruT: ako su cuvane na optimalnoj temperaturi i vlaznosti, 30 godina za LTO navodno
<jelly> di ces za 30 godina naci uredjaj koji ce ih citati je druga stvar :-]
<obruT> u smecu :)
<obruT> a i sam cuvam stari hardveraj :)
<obruT> ak sam mogo sacuvat disketnu jedinicu za komodorca, valjda cu i tape reader :)
<jelly> cuvat i drzat u uporabnom stanju... nije isto
<jelly> obruT: jel se ima di kupit novih 5.25" medija?
<Mmike> obruT, koji floopy imas? 1541? 
<Mmike> obruT, naime, imam hrpu disketa sa svojim 'programima' iz 80tih i ranih 90tih koje bi rado spasio :)
<obruT> Mmike: 1541 da :)
<obruT> imam i printer negdje
 * Mmike ima 1541-II
<Mmike> al' ne radi :/
<obruT> ja ovog nisam bas isprobavao u zadnje vrijeme, moram ga iskopat i vidjet da li radi, ali trebao bi raditi
<obruT> mislim da je vrijeme za poci doma... dosta je bilo posla
<Mmike> obruT, imas nacin za spojit ga na PC?
<jelly> da fakat, sad kad masine vise nemaju ni LPT port, di spojit to cudo
<Mmike> kaj nije to serijski port?
<jelly> da, ali kablovi koji idu se spajaju na LPT
<Mmike> The 1541 uses a proprietary bit-serial derivative of the standardized IEEE-488 parallel interface,
<Mmike> ja sam bio uvjeren da je ieee488 serijski port
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/video-revolucionarni-twingo-motor-i-pogon-smjesteni-straga-udobnost-i-sigurnost-zajamcene-960454
<jelly> kak nesto sto je bilo u autima prije 50 godina sad moze bit revolucionarno?
<SilverSpace> kam su motor nagurali 
<SilverSpace> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/MB-OUYA-2-590x393.jpg
<Mmike> BREAKING: Na relaciji Zagreb-Split iskočio je brzi vlak nakon što je naletio na odron. Jedan od strojovođa je ozlijeđen.
<SilverSpace> dvije plocice  mogu stat unutra 
<Mmike> veli radio101
<SilverSpace> a putnici
<Mmike> dva putnicka vagona
<Mmike> o, jada
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.24sata.hr/sexy/hipnotizirajuce-na-motoru-je-provozao-gologuzu-djevojku-383790
<SilverSpace> uh bas je brzi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42841/lik-stvarno-ima-muda
<Vlado9A3CY> idem probati staviti u jednake uvjete kao maloprije kada mi je zablokirao komp, bas da vidim hoce li mi opet zablokirati... brb
<Mmike> /dev/sda: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120G B              �@:  no sensor
<Mmike> blje :/
<Mmike> zakuco sam si stroj
<Mmike> nist mi ne raaaaaaaaaaaaadi
<hbogner> Mmike, i ja isto, sad cekam da ga dodobas ujutro reboot-a
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lose sam to slozio doma si :0
<Mmike> skompajliro development verziju jujua jer popravlja neki bug koji me jebe
<Mmike> al' sad sto drugih cuda potrganih
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> mislim da je vrijeme za rec 'DAY END'
<Mmike>         if init_is_upstart; then
<Mmike>             exit 1
<Mmike>         fi
<Mmike> pa  nabijem ti
<SilverSpace> zjevvvvvv
<darko> omg, internet je down!
<darko> ne radi mi facebook!
<hbogner> darko, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<darko> It's not just you! http://facebook.com looks down from here.
<darko> !!!!!!!!!!
<hbogner> cudno jer meni radi
<darko> It's just you. http://www.facebook.com is up.
<darko> zasto im www. ne radi
<darko> tj -www.
<darko> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.facebook.com.
<darko> ni prek TOR-a
<darko> to je to
<darko> dolazi armagedon
<darko> trebo sam postat preppers na vrijeme
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-12
<BotaniCar1> sad je kasno da sadis marihuanu ! 
<BotaniCar1> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Indeed
<BotaniCar1> https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc # 784
<Mmike> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/09/11/2336237/if-tesla-can-run-its-gigafactory-on-100-renewables-why-cant-others
<BotaniCar1> punchline, mmike, punchline ! 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> "Vi'te da se moze!"
<Mmike> valja?
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar1> Posteno :) 
<Mmike> kupio sam bezicni mis, m705, i mali mi je
<Mmike> oce netko?
<Mmike> nisam ga otvorio?
<Mmike> 350 kuna u ducanu, ja dam za 300
<BotaniCar1> Dvojim da bi mi pasao, imamo shake umalo iste velicine
<Mmike> s obzirom na tvojim 35cm, brijem da su tvoje i malo vece
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<_35_cm_> *sigh*
<Mmike> od 7 ujutro slusam tresnjevacke malisana
<Mmike> 'pobijedit, pobijedit ce ljubav, pobijedit, pobijetid ce sreca...'
<_35_cm_> :) 
<_35_cm_> Ima i gorega :) 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5 <- kako ovo?!
<BotaniCar> Ovi tresnjevacki su uvjezbani, ja sam neki dan morao s sinom pretraziti pol jutjuba u potrazi za nekakvom pjesmicom. .. djecji demo bendovi nisu nesto sto bi ti pozelio da slusas :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3 <- malo vise infota
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, mmike :) 
<markosejic> botanicar.mmike pozz
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/wpD757V.gif
<markosejic> he he
<markosejic> surfanje po oranicama
<jelly-home> pa onda vele da je poplava losa stvar
<BotaniCar> Ovaj gif je zajebancija, no interesantno je kak su po aziji takvi polutraktorcici u stvari popularni za agrikulturu
<markosejic> da interesantno
<markosejic> kod nas gunđaju a imaju traktore od milion kuna
<BotaniCar> jelly:  ti si MLP guru, na koga se ova fura ? https://i.imgur.com/BszJDWZ.jpg
<markosejic> lol
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: Rainbow Dash
<BotaniCar> thx , odem guglat'  :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar:  guglaj rainbow dash gala dress
<Mmike> stso je MLP?
<BotaniCar> My little pony 
<BotaniCar> jelly: pre-izvrsno :) 
<markosejic> ja sam sinoc gledao Anime Porco Rosso
<markosejic> pre dobar je
<markosejic> ima dosta smjesnih scena za krepati od smjeha
<jelly-home> Porco Rosso je onaj na kvarneru sa avijacijom iz WW1 ?
<markosejic> da
<markosejic> ima jedna scena pise na karti kvarnerski kanal
<markosejic> gledam sada na google maps prepoznaje se cres losinj
<Mmike> a-ha!
<Mmike> btrfs subvolume!
<Mmike> zato se nece obrisat govno :)
<markosejic> cuo sam da btrfs jos ima nekih problema nije preporucljivo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moze koja rijec vise ? Meni nije samoobjasnjivo, kaj si imao subvolume u tom direktoriju pa ti zato FS nije dao ?
<api984> jutro
<markosejic> api jutro/dan
<api984> markosejic: thnx
<api984> ima kaj zanimljivog
<markosejic> a ono 
<api984> je tko sta probavao novog…. ?
<markosejic> nisam ni gledao dali ima sta novoga
<obruT> "My Little Pony is an entertainment franchise developed by Hasbro which is marketed primarily to girls."
<obruT> khm
<markosejic> hm mint je prvi ba distrowatch ubuntu je drugi
<markosejic> arch je 7 i penje se
<BotaniCar> obruT: rezon je isti kao kad sina upises na balet. Insajderi najbrze dobiju fuk
<Mmike> BotaniCar, yup
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to u biti nije bio direktorij nego subvolume
<BotaniCar> tja, mogao ti je bas dati neku jasniju gresku :) 
<Mmike> istina :D
<BotaniCar> U stvari, cekaj, ti si developer, izdevelopaj bolju gresku !" 
<SilverSpace> ops
<Mmike> jednog dana resio moj tata
<Mmike> za rodjendan da mi kupi brata
 * Mmike je tek sad skuzio favicon na jebo.me/pas
<api984> dali ati ccc na ubuntu ima profile?
<Mmike> ccc?
<Mmike> circa circum caetano? :D
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/charlie-sheen-ponovno-je-ispao-apsolutni-car/770917.aspx
<api984> ati control center nesto… 
<Mmike> api984, nemam pojma, nisam to nikad koristio 
<SilverSpace> api984: nekad bilo 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nema vise 
<api984> imam tv na hdmi i efefinity 2xdvi da dp tako da mogu saltat ako treba
<api984> damm… 
<SilverSpace> kaze google da ima 
<SilverSpace> http://i.stack.imgur.com/zDiy1.jpg
<SilverSpace> novi thunderbird
<api984> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42393/simple-switching-between-multiple-monitor-configurations
<jelly> dobio sam domaci spam za prepaid mastercard
<api984> izgleda da mi BASH skripta ne gine LOL
<SilverSpace> fglrx-amdcccle - Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerator
<SilverSpace> paket u ubuntu 
<jelly> Subject: Bez blokade    Proslijeđujem svim svojim prijateljima, i poslovnim suradnicima. Sigurno će nekome dobro doći.   LP, Ivana
<BotaniCar> Subject: Nisam spam jer autor misli da me treba poslati
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/10/6131695/microsoft-is-killing-the-nokia-and-windows-phone-brands # Microsoft NOKIAu tretira kao nas nasa Vlada :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, sigurno žena ima 6000 prijatelja i poslavnih suradnika, moš mislit
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> sad joj idem prijaviti affiliate account kod toga di prodaje
<BotaniCar> Ti, ocito, nemas uvid u neke moje FB "prijatelje" koji su uspiejli doseci gornju granicu za to koliko "frendacha" mozes imati :) 
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kriv-za-ubojstvo-iz-nehaja-oscar-pistorus-kriv-je-i-za-neoprezno-rukovanje-oruzjem/1219379/
<Hrki> kolko para takva obrana :) zajebani su ti odvjetnici, svakoga uvjere
<SilverSpace> da neoprezno 
<SilverSpace> koliko ono cetri puta :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/cist-racun-duga-ljubav-madjor-dao-80-popusta-sdpu-za-plakate-pa-dobio-turisticku-palacu-na-30-godina/770868.aspx
<SilverSpace> posteni sdp
<Hrki> ali ne kuzim, kako to da ti bogati ubojice se izvuku, sta postoje tako dobri odvjetnici da bi uvjerili i zenu da je musko?
<Hrki> o.j. simpson :)
<Hrki> ali uvjek najebe neka jadna kmica iz geta
<SilverSpace> pa vidi kak kod nas sincici prolaze 
<SilverSpace> onog iz gorice pustilo jer je poceo ludit u zatvoru 
<Hrki> i koja mi onda svrha od pravne drzave ako nemam para? :)
<SilverSpace> psihicki problemi 
<Hrki> isti kurac kao i  socijaliznmu, partijski ljudi / bogati se izvuku 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: tvoaj je Sveta Misija da stvoris pare za drzavu. Ne znam gdje i zasto vidis sebe u toj prici  :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi kod nas imat suca ko iz one serje tko se izvuce suda ga upuca 
<Hrki> ma nisu ni arapi ludi sta se tice osvete
<Hrki> sta fali oku za oku
<BotaniCar> brzo ponestane ociju 
<BotaniCar> ako nemas sree, tvojih
<BotaniCar> *sreche
<Hrki> pa cuj, nije bas da sam nesretan i da ljude slucajnu upucavam
<BotaniCar> Mislis da su svi  poput tebe ? 
<Hrki> pa za slucajnost nebi bilo osvete, samo za namjerne stvari
<Hrki> evo ovome prijeti do 15 god zatvora, znaci za 5 je vani
<Hrki> moze da pocne novi zivot bez problema, a koja je utjeha familiji ubijene?
<Hrki> gledo jucer Edge of Tomorrow, odlican SF
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sliskovic-nakratko-blokirao-hajdukov-racun-i-pokupio-1-1-milijuna-kuna/1219309/
<Hrki> cek, hajduk je dao 2.4 milijuna za trenera? :)))) pa nije ni cudno da su tako losi i siromasni
<BotaniCar> Hajduk je los jer sve igrace koje stvori brzo proda :( navijam za Dinamo i sve mi je zao kako se godinama osiromasuju. 
<Hrki> pa bi di dao za jednog baku sliskovica 2.4 m ?
<Hrki> sta je taj napravio osim sto je bio igrac?
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran sto su im bile alternative. 
<jelly> SilverSpace: pravda je slijepa, ali ponekad vidi u mraku?
<Hrki> BotaniCar: vidi dinamo, tko god im je trener osvajaju hnl :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ali to je zato sto ne rasprodaju fond igraca. Odnosno, rasprodaju, ali i kupuju. Jebga, meni trenutna Dinamova postava izgleda kao da su decki dosli iz Bronxa
<Hrki> pa zasto rasporadju, tko im je kriv
<Hrki> vidi rijeku kako igra odkada su privatizirani
<Hrki> zasto ne privatiziraju tu splitsku prciju
<BotaniCar> E, to i mene vec 20 godina zanima, koji mozes rezon imati da stvoris vrhunskog igraca i onda ga prodas (ispod cijene) 
<Hrki> pa ti glupani su prodali srnu i pletikosu skupa za nekih 300 000 €
<Hrki> pa baku su vise platili :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101073/ 1991-93? Nekako mi se cinilo da je to starije
<Hrki> ali nitko ne razumije te majstore s mora
<Hrki> valjda radi dispeta, kaj ti ja znam
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ovako-to-izgleda-kad-vam-bespilotna-letjelica-dostavi-paket/768204.aspx
<Hrki> ooo, kako ce stizati paketi iz mehika u texas :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: e da to je to :)
<darko> http://crymyip.com/
<BotaniCar> darko?
<darko> BotaniCar?
<BotaniCar> dao si nam link, zake ? 
<darko> jer mogu
<darko> <bahati mode ON>
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> li la trala laaaaaa
<SilverSpace> frrrrrr
<SilverSpace> tko se oce tuc ??
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cemo sutra na pivo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako me neces tuci ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avntbswJ-2I # chickens explaining subnetting 
<datase> YouTube: Cisco CCNA Training course IP Addressing Subnetting for Beginners Part 1 of 5 - 0:06:33 - 17,956 views - 25 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zato te i zovem :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moras znati da iznimno brzo trcim kad me netko lovi ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<Hrki> se moze napraviti speedtest masine preko konzole?
<Hrki> znaci nesto slicno dok ovi na forum stavljaju svoju isp brzinu 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2014/01/how-to-test-internet-connection-speed-using-speedtest-cli-on-ubuntu-server.html
<Hrki> koji brzi reply, jel imas kraticu za to? :D
<BotaniCar> Imao sam vec upaljen gugl :) 
<SilverSpace> brz je taj google 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh jucer treba samo postaviti pravo pitanje
<Hrki> meni irc daje sve odogovre ;)
<Hrki> to je moj google
<Hrki> usput popricas s ljudima malo
<ivoks> pocinje
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-snazi-sankcije-protiv-rusije-poljskoj--slovackoj-i-austriji-smanjena-isporuka-plina--gazprom---nemamo-nista-s-tim-/1219373/
<BotaniCar> Ovaj tip kaj objasnjava subnetiranje s pilichima je genijalan :D 
<ivoks> hladni rat #2
<SilverSpace> vruci 
<ivoks> bit ce zanimljivo vidjeti kako ce zapad i rusija suradjivati oko isisa
<ivoks> ili ce to postati kolonizacijski rat za naftu
<SilverSpace> nikako to putin na veliko koriste dok se isisa ne okrene prema njemu 
<SilverSpace> a hoce sigurno 
<Hrki> Testing download speed........................................
<Hrki> Download: 908.00 Mbps
<Hrki> Testing upload speed..................................................
<Hrki> Upload: 448.02 Mbps
<Hrki> mocan sam :)
<Hrki> super je onaj tool, thx
<Hrki> bokte, gledam ponudu poslova na moj posao, pa sad vec svi traze jos neke strucne ispite polozene i razlicite pizdarije :)
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ugledni-policajac-izazvao-skandal-pomocnik-nacelnika-krim-policije-28-puta-natocio-gorivo-i-pobjegao-s-pumpe-a-da-nije-platio/1219291/
<Hrki> lol :) acab
<BotaniCar1> jelly: ping
<ivoks> Hrki: jesi provjerio sta ta skripta uploada kada testira?
<BotaniCar1> Kako sto, broj kreditne ! 
<Hrki> ivoks: niti ne, zast ?
<ivoks> pa, skinuo si random skriptu
<ivoks> i pokrenuo je sa sudo, ako si zbilja pratio onaj link
<ivoks> sudo wget https://raw.github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/master/speedtest_cli.py
<ivoks> (tu sam prestao citati web stranicu)
<SilverSpace> Crne rupe u svemiru su rezultati eksperimenta traženja Higgs Bosona nekih vanzemaljaca
<ivoks> tko je to provalio? :)
<SilverSpace> ja :)
<ivoks> kupujem http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto---aston-martin-lagonda--luksuz-samo-za-odabrane/1218393/
<jelly> BotaniCar1: pong
<SilverSpace> igracka 
<jelly> i cokolada
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sudar-kamiona-i-cetiri-automobila-u-zagrebu-ozlijedjene-dvije-osobe/770980.aspx
<ivoks> cudo da toga tamo nema i cesce
<ivoks> to je prava lutrija
<ivoks> raskrizje prometnice sa 5 traka s prometnicom s 3 trake i prugom
<ivoks> i kad ide vlak, sve trepce zuto
<ivoks> uvijek je kaos
<ivoks> a po branimirovoj ekipa vozi i 100 na sat
<ivoks> pardon, 6 traka i 3 trake i prugom
<SilverSpace> da cudno 
<ivoks> fora je kak kombi klasificiraju kao kamion
<ivoks> iako je iste kategorije kao i ficek
<SilverSpace> kaj novinar zna kaj je kombi 
<ivoks> ne smijem vodu pit
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> cijela sibenska zupanija ne moze piti vodu s pipe
<ivoks> oneciscena je necim neorganskim, jer ni kuhanje ne pomaze
<ivoks> kladim se da je nafta
<BotaniCar1> *nadam se da je nafta :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hafta iz pipe 
<SilverSpace> Prometna policija radi na solarnu energiju. Izlazi na cestu samo kad je suncano 
<ivoks> so lame
<ivoks> https://www.germanwings.com/
<ivoks> ne volim ovog francuzica u agenciji koja mi bukira letove
<ivoks> bas ga ne volim
<ivoks> uvijek forsira air france, panjic
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/ovo-je-cisti-kriminal-svima-koji-su-na-tome-radili-trebalo-bi-uzeti-diplome-i-sve-ih-zatvoriti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesu to iz tvojeg faksa izasli :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: patriota :)
<obruT> dobro si me sjetio, mogo bih uzeti karte za Hamburg
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pise ti, strabag
<SilverSpace> i ja bi u hamburg :)
<jelly> RIPE ima mnogo zabavne API-je
<ivoks> a nadzor je IGH
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma zajebavao sam se 
<SilverSpace> :)Đ
<jelly> ako trazis sa HTTP GET podatke o C klasi koja postoji, npr. 213.191.128.0/24, dobis odgovor... ako trazis C klasu koja ne postoji, dobis 404 Not found
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je kak se radi try... except u PHP-u?
<obruT> jelly: kak to mislis kak ? :) pa lako :)
<obruT> try { } catch ( ) { }; :)
 * jelly blinka
<jelly> ma ko ga j... nek stoji Warning: file_get_contents(http://rest.db.ripe.net/ripe/domain/1.0.10.in-addr.arpa HTTP/1.0) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed! HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found in /www/sites/intwww.zg.iskon.hr/ui/dns/fetch_ripe.php on line 40
<obruT> PHP ima poseremecen API jer neke stvari bacaju exceptione, a druge samo vrate error code pa trebas paziti kak se koja funkcija ponasa
<obruT> ovo sa warningom nema veze s exceptionima nego s tim da ti je u PHP-u omogucen ispis gresaka i to ce ti ispisati bez obzira jesi li ti isprogramirao error handling ili ne
<obruT> rijesis to sa ili konfiguracijom levela gresaka koje ce ti ispisati ili dodaj @ ispred file_get_contents
<jelly> sve ok, imam iza poziva kriticne funkcije if (!$fp) { print errstr } else { do useful stuff }
<jelly> ispis je inace iskljucen da ne bi korisnici vidjeli nesto sto ne bi smjeli
<jelly> ispis gresaka*
<obruT> da, to iskljucis cim puknes stvar u produkciju :)
<infy-> try catch finally u php 5.5
<infy-> inače u PHP-u samo klase bacaju exceptione, internalne funkcije ne
<infy-> afk
<Hrki> ivoks: nisam pokreno sa sudom ;)
<Hrki> tako da mi valjda nece usera zeznut
<obruT> infy-: ne bacaju klase nego metode :) ali da, poceli su to uvoditi kako su poceli gurat funkcionalnosti u objektnu orjentiranost :)
<SilverSpace> kak drek
<SilverSpace> opet rambo po ko zna koji put
<markosejic> d dan
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ovako-bi-trebao-izgledati-windows-9/771042.aspx
<Hrki> ipak ostavljaju start button, pametni ljudi
<Hrki> jos da mozilla vrati addon bar
<SilverSpace> kaj je to mozilla
<SilverSpace> Svojoj djeci Jobs nije dao da se igraju na iPadu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ahh ti tableti, imam doma jedan uopce neznam sta c s njime
<markosejic> ja sam imao onaj s tiska meanit nije bas nesto manje rama nego sto pise nije radio kako treba
<SilverSpace> meni je iPad mini super 
<Hrki> za sta go koristis ?
<Hrki> ja stvarno nevidim svrhu tih modernih sranja
<SilverSpace> zajedno sa android media playerom cini mocnu simbiozu
<SilverSpace> bajvise za surfanje 
<SilverSpace> youtube 
<SilverSpace> itd
<Hrki> mahh imam komp za to ;)
<SilverSpace> ides sa njim u krevet 
<darko> pervert detected
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> pazi da ti ne eksplodira baterija
<darko> pazi da ne rasklimas utore
<Hrki> hahahaha :)
<Hrki> dobro si ga skuzio ;)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: trenutno ne, ali u ikei cu si kupiti onaj stalakk za laptop pa cu i u krevetu surfati
<SilverSpace> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/whKB8YvB14w/hqdefault.jpg
<markosejic> sick
<SilverSpace> kad god idem negdje na neku intervenciju ne nosim vise laptop 
<jelly> Hrki: citam knjige s toga
<jelly> i stripove ako je dovoljno dobra rezolucija
<SilverSpace> markosejic: ne mogu naci sliku vecu 
<markosejic> provala su compovi u mineralnom ulju
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/whKB8YvB14w?t=15m43s
<datase> YouTube: Skunkworks gets an Upgrade! V2.0 - 5960X and X99! - 0:17:29 - 53,871 views - 2346 likes / 31 dislikes
<SilverSpace> evo video 
<ivoks> neka kisa prestane
<ivoks> sad!
<SilverSpace> pih 
<ivoks> idem nes pojest; danas sam samo pojeo croissant
<markosejic> ja sam pravio tjesto s sirom
<hbogner> kisa? kod mene je cjeli dan suncano i toplo
<markosejic> u Zg je bilo cijelo jutro Oblacno sada je kisa
<markosejic> silver strava
<SilverSpace> otkazan početak Rujanfesta
<ivoks> kaos u dubrovniku
<SilverSpace> markosejic: potrosacc struje :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da i ne kuzim ljude poplavljeni auti ko da neznaju sto se dogada
<SilverSpace> jucer vidjeli 
<SilverSpace> i opet isto
<SilverSpace> tak mi frend na najavu tuce otpelja u garazu i onda do vrha krova ima vodu
<SilverSpace> ono kad je bilo u sesvetama 
<SilverSpace> tam u neki centar 
<SilverSpace> reko budaletina
<SilverSpace> ja se sjecam dvije ovakve poplave tu u zg 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idSl7UcSCWQ
<datase> YouTube: Krivo je more... - 0:09:38 - 516 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<markosejic> ja sam gore u brdu briga ne
<ivoks> dom
<SilverSpace> vec duze vrijeme sam bio u potrazi za dobrim nozevima za picu ili odrezak i sad imamm pet razlicitih nozeva 
<SilverSpace> i izgleda konacno pogodio pravi
<SilverSpace> sad mogu uzet vise komada 
<SilverSpace> a ovo sve u smece 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/veceras-stizu-novi-obilni-grmljavinski-pljuskovi-moguca-ciklonalna-plima-960552
<SilverSpace> ovo ne misli prestati 
<darko> jesam li ja retardiran il debili na AMDovom siteu nemaju info za AMD Phenom II X4 960T
<darko> cpu
<obruT> eto... doslo je i do toga, jebu me neke stvari u linuxu ocito i nemos ih maknut na jednostavan nacin
<obruT> mislim da cu stavit neki bsd na jednu kantu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f62Z8Ev9OXA
<datase> YouTube: Tire ski jump. - 0:06:15 - 1,817,966 views - 6666 likes / 290 dislikes
<Mmike> obruT, koje stvari?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ping
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ignor :)
<Mmike> obruT, 
<Mmike> pajebemu
<Mmike> prestani sisat! :)
<Mmike> www.ubuntu-hr.org                     => turbo.t-com.hr                           0b   50.7Mb  50.7Mb
<obruT> upravo radim update :P
<obruT> kad sam ga pokrenuo prije koji sad skrsila mi se masina, ovaj put bez icega u syslogu
<obruT> fakat sam nervozan zbog toga
<Mmike> finu pipu imas :)
<Mmike> obruT, hw issues?
<obruT> na virtualki je stvar... nisam imao nikakvih problema dok nisam updateao na 14.04
<matija> kaj 14.04 radi probleme?
<matija> jel Mmike nekaj sjebo na ubuntuu ? :)
<matija> Mmike: oomnula masina?
 * Mmike nema bedova sa 14.04
<Mmike> na serveru, jel
<Mmike> doduse, subjektivno mi se cini da mi je server sa 14.04 sporiji nego sto je bio taj isti stroj sa skvizom
<Mmike> neki drek s mrezom
<Mmike> apt-cacher, jel
<Mmike> ostatak radi milinica
<Mmike> obruT, prestani vrtit virtualke u HyperVu
<obruT> ovo je desktop distra (xubuntu) jer na njoj nekad radim i neki gui stvari remotely pa zato nije server distra
<matija> ja imam 2 virtualke na DO i obje su 14.04, nemam zamjerki, rade fino
<obruT> Mmike: ovo je neka kemija, sve se vrti na nekim vbox-ovima
<Mmike> matija, na DO imas virtualke?
<Mmike> a ded810, ded711, ded1132,... ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, a kaj te jebe s linuxom da bi na BSD oso?
<Mmike> ja sam probo neko vrijeme debian sa bsdkelnerom, al' nije bas to radilo na mom hardveru kak spada
<Mmike> pa sam odustao
<matija> ma necu to, imam klijente neke na tome :)
<obruT> ja sam vrtio dosta freebsd-ova prije, no kak se stvari prebacivale na odrzavanje drugoj ekipi, ovi to sve prebacili na linux :)
<obruT> ide mi na zivce trpanje svih tih nekih pizdarija u osnovni sustav
<Mmike> ...?
<Mmike> kojih pizdarija?
<obruT> pa recimo to sranje od rtkita koje mi radilo cuspajz po sustavu da bi dovelo do nekog cudnog stanja da mi kelner skrsi sshd
<Mmike> gupi chrome i gmail. Kazem 'keep me logged in', al' ne. Moram se svaki put ulogiravat.
<obruT> jebo ja rtkit i kanarince i sto vec
<Mmike> ja opce neznam kaj je rtkit
<Mmike> nit ja nednom turunturu to nisam vidio da radi probleme
<Mmike> rtkit    15144     1  0 Sep07 ?        00:00:04 /usr/lib/rtkit/rtkit-daemon
<Mmike> vidi, imam to :)
<Mmike> valjda KDE preubije stroj, pa ovo nit ne skuzim :D
<Mmike> na serveru tog opce nema
<matija> Mmike: nista od matea?
<obruT> uglavnom, pazi da threadovi s realtime prioritetima imaju potrebne resurse (citaj jebeni pulseaudio) i onda mi napravi kurslus na stroju
<matija> ja sam se s kdea opet na awesome wm vratil
<obruT> a ja nit se ulogirao u gui nit pokrenuo ista vezano uz zvuk
<matija> e pulseaudio ne trpim bome
<obruT> sshiro se udaljeno u stroj i sve stane... popizio sam... i tak par puta
<obruT> a nemos maknut to na lijep nacin, nema sanse
<obruT> pulseaudio oces ubit, ovaj se respawna, moras kemijat da ga ubis... rtkit-daemon isto... sve zivo ovisi o tim paketima
<obruT> a uopce mi ne treba zvuk na toj kanti
<obruT> da mi povremeno ne treba gui na toj kanti, stavio bih server distru, ali ovako ne mogu...
<Mmike> na cem je virtualka?
<Mmike> velim, fakat nikad takvih bedova
<Mmike> doduse, samo na dva stroj aimam 14.04 
<Mmike> desktop i laotp
<Mmike> s guijem, jel
<Mmike> pulsaudio je los, da
<Mmike> al' radi, sta sad
<obruT> meni nije bilo problema do 14.04... to se vrti u nekakvom vbox-u, mozda s tom kombinacijom nema srece
<Mmike> obruT, znaci, clean 14.04 xubuntu install, vbox koji se vrti na cem?
<Mmike> idem bas instlirovat
<Mmike> pa ce da ti velim
<Mmike> jebem se pol dana s tempest testovima, i uvijek neki kurac pip nece instalirat
<Mmike> i ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> i sad se vratim nazad na desktop di sam drko po tome, a nisam jedno cuku vremena tamo oso jer sam iso nesh drugo citat
<Mmike> i ovaj radi
<Mmike> testira
<Mmike> pa koji kurac?!
<obruT> ne znam na cemu je vbox :) niti koji je stroj ni OS :) naime, imam samo udaljeni pristup konzoli mog vbox-a i standardno IP do kante... kolega administrira ovo sve ispod
<obruT> vrijeme je da sa zenom pogledam neki film :)
<Mmike> sexual habits of humans
<Mmike> ili tako nesh
<Mmike> preporucam :)
<Vjetar> kmek
<SilverSpace> prddd
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-13
<infy-> jutro 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutros dakle nisam uspio napraviti neke apdejtove koje sam imao, sve dok nisam prebacio na main server, a sto ce reci da hr trenutno ne radi, valjda... dobro jutro :)
<infy-> jutro
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> opet ne radi server
<SilverSpace> poplavio
<infy-> ;(
<obruT> ce netko na amiga party danas ?
<jelly-home> di
<obruT> u algebri
<obruT> http://www.amigaparty.com/
<obruT> razmisljam da navratim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovaj put nije server, grad.hr cijeli ne radi
<Mmike> ja sam htio 
<Mmike> stovise, dogovorio sam se da cu ic
<Mmike> al' danas dete slavi rodjendan pa me zena prijekorno pogledala kad sam iznio svoje namjere
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi gledao Formulu E?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ocito moras dijete odvesti da igra cannon fodder
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8Bzmu1ZIVs
<datase> YouTube: Formula E 2014 Beijing Finish Heidfeld Prost Crash - 0:00:14 - 301 views - 104 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly, sad smo isli na skelu na savi, al' je potopljeno sve, nismo mogli doc :)
<obruT> kad je bila ta faking formula ?
<Mmike> bemti, bila utrka na MaxGPu
<Mmike> u 9 ujutro danas :/
<obruT> pa kak... ocito me ujebo sajt koji konvertira vremenske zone :P
<obruT> bas sam mislio bacit pogled
<obruT> inace, bas sam prije par minuta promijenio source server za ubuntu pakete :P
<Mmike> obruT, umjesto da organiziras da se u firmi ti slozi mirror, ti ovak serkas :)
<obruT> ima mirror centosa :)
<Mmike> eto
<obruT> to im je bitno, za ubuntu ih boli dupe
<Mmike> sad jos ti napravi i ubuntu :)
<Mmike> nit 2 tere nema sve skup
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovat da mi je empathy upravo ujebo settingse za icq account
<markosejic> meni na pidginu stalno facebook puca
<obruT> a naravno da ne znam podatke 
<obruT> ok, nasao u configu od pidgina :)
<jelly-home> heh, zato i mi imamo debian mirror
<jelly-home> Mmike: 2tere nije sam tak naci
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak to mislis - nije sam tak nace?
<Mmike> jelly, ma, imamo mi diskovlja, samo dajte prostor za kolokaciju :D
<Mmike> ja nevjerujem
<Mmike> pa nema nigdje snimka utrke
<Mmike> nit ima za skinit
<obruT> BT sport ce imati snimku danas
<obruT> treba vidjeti na rasporedu kad
<jelly-home> Mmike: lijepo nije, kolokaciju krame ne bi hvala, a za neki 1U dell ili hp diskovi kostaju
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> na trgu bana jelacica pada kisa
<Mmike> kod mene je sunce :)
<markosejic> ovdje kod mene je oblacno bila je padala kisa sada ne pada
<Mmike> obruT, gdje gledas BT sport?
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene je nebo plavo i sinčano... ali samo iznad oblaka :D
<Mmike> markosejic, ja uvijek zaboravim de si ti
<obruT> Mmike: xbmc + navi-x :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj svima ;)
<obruT> sve ima, sve
<markosejic> gore u Å estinama
<Mmike> obruT, to kroz internet?
<obruT> ima i fox sport koji je prenosio formulu :P
<obruT> da, internet
<obruT> al sve prek daljinskog :) zavalis se, browsas kanale i vatas sto ti zanimljivo
<obruT> nije da sve 100% radi, treba imat strpljenja, ali ok je
<Mmike> to mogu na desktop/laptop instalirati, right?
<obruT> da
<obruT> navi-x plugin nazalost nije u standardnom repozitoriju, trebace skinut jedan zip i otpakirat, ali nije strasno
<markosejic> repository.superrepo.org.gotham zip
<markosejic> sad cu to isprobati
<obruT> ja jednostavno ne mogu zamisliti kucnu multimediju bez tog setupa sto imam doma... htpc s xbmc-om i njegovim pluginovima, file server s filmovima i muzikom, to fino spojeno na tv i pojacalo/zvucnike... zavalim se u fotelju, uzmem daljinski i uzivam :)
<Mmike> koji/kaki daljinski imas?
<Mmike> naime, ja imam sad laptop s windozama gore
<Mmike> al' je laptop star i nemre playat mpeg4
<Mmike> pa bi uzeo malo manje star laptop i njega natandrkerio
<Mmike> core2duo s nvidijom quadro nekom
<markosejic> ja cu probati s tahrpup s xbmc om
<Mmike> e, a nvidia driver ima podrsku za tvout, plus mi telka sad ima tvin :)
<Mmike> erm, vgain
<Mmike> na starom laptopu sam morao windoze jer nit fglrx nit radeon driveri nisu podrzavali TVout
<obruT> od microsoft MCE-a :)  dodjem u ducan gdje frend radi, pitam jel imaju bilo kakvih daljinskih koji imaju prijemnik koji ide u USB, kaze da nema, nikad imo, a taman uletio jedan zajednicki poznanik, cuo pricu, kaze imam ja MCE, nesto ne valja, daljinski sigurno radi... kaze pricekaj... ode covjek doma i dofura mi :)
<Mmike> obruT, ejebo :D
<Mmike> obruT, a znas koji/kaki daljinski bi iso?
<Mmike> ja imam onu logitechovu malenu tastaturu
<Mmike> ok je, stojaznam
<Mmike> obruT, koja verzija xbmca?
<obruT> cuj, bilo sto sto je podrzano od lirca bi trebalo radit
<obruT> imam dvije verzije, 11.0 u produkciji, 13.2 sam stavio na drugu particiju za testiranje, ak mi bude radilo sve, precicu na taj 13
<obruT> iako poznavajuci sebe, obzirom da mi 11.0 radi ok, vjerojatno cu pricekat kodija da izadje final verzija
<markosejic> 13.2 je zadnja gotham
<obruT> inace radi sve ok sa tastaturom i misem, imam ih bezzicne spojene na htpc, ali mi je draze sve preko daljinskog
<Mmike> ma prvo cu na desktopu
<Mmike> komplikovano mi to sad na telku
<Mmike> hocu urtrku gledat :)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 2:12.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> sed -e 's/hr./de./g' /etc/apt/soruces.list
<Mmike> materemu
<Mmike> kak ovaj xbmc fino izgleda
<Mmike> milina jedna
<Mmike> a ja se patim s windowsima
<infy-> zašto?
<obruT> Mmike: i znas sto je najlijepse ? pluginovi su u pythonu... nadjes neki sajt s nekim video/audio podcastima, htio bi to gledati na xbmcu ? par sati posla :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam gledao 
<SilverSpace> bemti usb prije torrent skine 3g nego kaj skopiram na usb
<SilverSpace> sa diska
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/jeziva-premijera-formule-e--pogledajte-stravican-sudar-nicka-heidfelda/1219653/
<Mmike> obruT, jel' moram nesh posebno konfigurirat navix?
<Mmike> opet sam si preljutio jelo :D
<Mmike> To je to
<Mmike> obruT, ti si rek'o da to na xubuntuu rokas?
<obruT> da, xubuntu
<obruT> Mmike: a navix nisam nist posebno konfao... instalirao, odes na most viewed 24h, tamo su obicno najpopularniji linkovi
<obruT> "jeziva premijera"
<obruT> sta, malo su se zakacili, nis novo :)
<obruT> Najveće šanse za pronalazak posla među visokoobrazovanima imaju biolozi, kemičari i farmaceuti, kao i učitelji i profesori engleskog i hrvatskog jezika.
<obruT> zena mi je biolog, radi u marketingu
<obruT> zasto ? zato sto vecina biologa ne rade u struci (ne racunam deratizaciju u struku)
<obruT> ovaj empathy je zesce sranje, barem u ovoj verziji za 14.04
<obruT> mogo bi se vratit na pidgin ak se doticni ne bude krsio kao prije
<SilverSp1ce> jebo windoze i proizvodace laptopa 
<SilverSp1ce> nekog treba streljat
<obruT> SilverSpace: slazem se... zovi ak bude streljanja, da dodjem navijat :)
<SilverSpace> frend kupi laptop i nemre gore stavit win7
<SilverSpace> samo win8
<obruT>  nema drivera za sedmicu ili ?
<SilverSpace> ne uopce ne prihvaca jer u biosu nemres iskljucit opciju 
<obruT> jel se ta osmica uhvatila stogod ? ja jos nisam sedmicu vidio kak izgleda
<SilverSpace> ljudi pizde na internetu 
<obruT> pizde ljudi i na internetu i na internet :)
<SilverSpace> istaliraju 8 pa naprave downgrade
<obruT> nije bas neka sreca
<Mmike> obruT, ja mislmi da ti windoze moras turnit :)
<Mmike> pidgin se ne krsi vec jedno 2 godine
<Mmike> prije si imao ppa za pidgin
<Mmike> al' vise nema potrebe
<obruT> ja kak se ne igram fakat te windoze nisu vidjele moj komp valjda 10 godina
<obruT> zadnje sto sam igrao su bili sanitarium i diablo 2 :P
<SilverSpace> ja da nemam iPad nebi ni kod mene bili 
<obruT> na windozama, je li... ostalo nesto malo sto sam igrao su bile linux verzije igara ili one u dosboxu :) odnosno u scummvm-u :)
<SilverSpace> svaki puta se iznenadim kad nesto novo moram istalirati 
<obruT> ipad ? sto ce ti windoze za ipad ?
<SilverSpace> backup
<SilverSpace> iTunsi
<obruT> ja kad sam dobio ipod na poklon sam odma trazio linux app za stavljanje muzike gore i to je onak, od verzije do verzije, malo radilo malo ne
<obruT> zato izbjegavam bilo kakve uredjaje koji traze proprietary aplikacije da bi uopce mogao raditi s tim
<obruT> jebo mp3 player ak na njega nemos utocit muziku preko standardnog usb-a bez dodatne aplikacije
<obruT> jel rade ti itunesi preko wine-a ?
<SilverSpace> tak je 
<SilverSpace> ne radi 
<SilverSpace> radio stari novi itunsi ne rade
<obruT> kak je sad s igrama uopce ? jel se to piratizira ili se kupuju originali ? (vidim da dosta mojih kolega kupuju igre)
<SilverSpace> ja jucr iso backup napraviti imao stare itunese nemres ni to bez najnovije verzije
<SilverSpace> ako ga jailbreak imas sve badave
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ak ne placas
<SilverSpace> ali ako si kupio iPad onda mozes valjda potrositi jos 200-300$ 
<SilverSpace> ipad je super sa android media playerom
<SilverSpace> bolje nego androidom 
<SilverSpace> kaj je cudno 
<SilverSpace> http://airtechproductions.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/bios-in-this-system-is-not-fully-acpi.html
<SilverSpace> eto problem koji je nerjesiv na ovom laptopu 
<SilverSpace> a ubuntu se jako fino vrti na tom laptopu 
<SilverSpace> bez ikakvih problema
<markosejic> d vecer
<davor> cypress prodaje psoc baziran na arm cortexu m0 za 1 USD, besplatna poštarina
<davor> čovječe
<markosejic> hm
<davor> definitivno korak naprijed u odnosu na arduino :D
<Mmike> prvi rodjendan - proslavljen
<Mmike> neznam samo sad di cu s biciklom, traktorom i kamijonom
<Mmike> obruT, novi androjidi to isto ne mogu, neg ima onaj mpkurac, ili kak se zove (music media kurac protokol)
<markosejic> danas cackao s xbmc 13.2
<jelly-home> http://www.clone-a-willy.eu/ (nsfw)
<hbogner>  hmm, sta da stavljam na server apache2 ili nginx
<hbogner> na starom je apache2 i najlaks emi ej napravit migraciju, samo kopiram postavke
<jelly-home> za unutarnju ili vanjsku uporabu?
<jelly-home> ak je za intranet vozi apache i boli te
<Mmike> pogotovo ako ga bolje poznas nego nginx
<Mmike> ma i ako je za van, a nesh imat 12938412938471 posjetitelja odjednom, a bolje ga poznas, vozi apache
<hbogner> bolje znam apache, nginx bi morao sad proucavati
<hbogner> a apacehe vec imam od prije sve vec slozeno
<hbogner> vanjska upotreba
<Mmike> eto
<hbogner> mjesecno 500-1000 visitora unique
<hbogner> cca 126.94 GB mjesecno
<hbogner> hvala :D
<Mmike> ma to je sve sitno :)
<hbogner> ma znam, nemam ja nista ogromno, samo osm server
<hbogner> ustvari to x2 jer su mi to 2 konfiguracije u apacheu
<hbogner> jos uvijek sitno i stari desktop iz 2003. je to podnosio, sa single cpu i 1.5 gb rama, sad je stroj 8-10 puta jaci
<hbogner> samo jos da ubacim koji disk vise :D
<hbogner> kao sto sam prije pitao ima netko 2.5" sas diskova viska :D
<hbogner> ili 3.5" 
<hbogner> server ima 3x3.5 i 6x2.5 slotove :D
<SilverSpace> majke ti jos nisam zavrsio sa ovim windowsima
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ni ja sa serverom :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :D
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne kuzim koji je ovo mazohizam
<SilverSpace> skines milion drivera i jos nesto fali 
<SilverSpace> a sve sam skinuo za taj laptop
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :)
 * Mmike zato samo sestri i staroj odrzava windoze
<Mmike> s tim da su oni ok korisnici
<Mmike> od zene starci - ne diram. Reko sam da kad me zovnu slijedeci put da im mecem ubuntu.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad zavris sa svime (svi apdejti, antivirusi piceboce), napravi image
<Mmike> tak da kad korisnik za par mjeseci dodje sa 'ne radi, potrgalo se', samo vratis image nazad i vozi
<Vjetar> pih, Drago Plečko pere ljagu sa svog imena na mom facebook zidu
<Vjetar> FB je zaista iskonsko zlo :D
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> dodje mi da reenejblam FB samo radi toga :)
<Vjetar> dođi nam Mmike  :)
<Vjetar> mic-mic :P
<Mmike> :P :)
<Mmike> idem se druzit sa zenom
<Mmike> ajte :0
<Vjetar> ajd
<Mmike> http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-23611.aspx
<Mmike> eh :0
<Mmike> thunderbird prvo posalje 20 megi mejla
<Mmike> a onda ga opet kopira na server, u 'Sent' folder
<hbogner> jep, nebuloza
<hbogner> ali tako radi
<hbogner> zivcirajuce
<Vjetar> Mmike: misliš da je outfook bolji?
<Vjetar> ovaj 2013 je žderač bandwitha
<Vjetar> imam 18/1 tu i kad krene u check maila onda ubije skype :)
<Vjetar> ima se, može se :P
<SilverSpace> ah
<jelly-home> Mmike: umjesto toga, drzi Sent lokalno i salji sebi Bcc?
<jelly-home> Vjetar: sve preko 8:1 omjera je bezobrazluk sa strane ISP-jeva
<jelly-home> ak ti daju 18 down, trebali bi bar 2.5 up
<SilverSpace> jao koji debilizam ovi 8.1 windowsi 
<darko> intenrnet je opet down
<darko> fb ne radi :(
<darko> pomoc
<jelly-home> darko: ak je internet down, kako si spojen na irc??
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-14
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace1> no da jutro 
<SilverSpace1> opet ne mogu do servera :)
<calmpitbull> kojeg serversa
<SilverSpace1> ubuntu.hr
<calmpitbull> pa bas gledam 
<calmpitbull> ja sada updatam i ne prolazi
<SilverSpace1> da promjeni server 
<calmpitbull> to i radim :)
<calmpitbull> germany uvijek radi hahhahaha
<Mmike> opet grad.hr umire
<Mmike> pbljeh :/
<calmpitbull> a kaj je to
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> cini se da apt cacher ipak nije TAK super 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> sad sam skuzio i zasto je apt-cacher proradio :)
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> znaci, ja u svom soruces.list kazem: de.ubuntu
<Mmike> al' apt cacher se spaja na hr.ubuntu
<SilverSpace1> eh 
<Mmike> valjda prokisnjava na grad.hr :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet kisa 
<obruT> samo neke pizdarije mi se dogadjaju na strojevima otkako sam stavio 14.04
<obruT> evo sad mi se na kucnom kompu prvo zblokali x-i, nekak sam uspio doci u konzolu, tailam syslog, odjednom pocne piciti hrpa toga na ekran i crkne, ... dovidjenja... hard reset
<obruT> izgleda da se nouveau driver razletio
<obruT> a dogodilo mi se vec par puta da sam upalio komp i smrzne se pri bootu
<obruT> cini se da ekipa ima problema s tim driverom nakon suspend/resume ciklusa
<obruT> a to sam upravo ja napravio
<Mmike> obruT, a, vjera ti ne dozvoljava da koristis nvidia driver? :)
<Mmike> opce neznam zasto ovi forsaju noveau, to je toliok lose potrgano jadno i nikakvo :(
<Mmike> u biti znam, drugacije unity nebi mogao ic
<Mmike> obruT, si gledao utrku?
<obruT> nisam... izgled da sam opet sjebao nesto s vremenskim zonama :P
<obruT> uglavnom, nije bilo na btsportu kad sam ocekivao, saltao, cekao, nist
<obruT> sto se drivera tice, ne zabranjuje mi vjera :) obzirom da je s ovim kao radilo sve, nisam isao mijenjati, no sad cu definitivno stavit proprietary driver
<obruT> i da, ne znam zasto forsaju poluproizvod... na htpc-u sam vec zamijenio obzirom da mi se dekodiranje videa skroz vuklo, a kombinacija nouveau + vdpau nije bas radila
<Mmike> iako, i sa nvidia driverima dekodiranje videa se cini puno losije nego na windozama
<Mmike> bas cu to sad istestirat s ovim laptopom sto mecem
<obruT> koji likovi... napravili FM transmiter od rpi-ja, okacis samo komad zice kao antenu na gpio port i to je to... svu modulaciju radi rpi
<obruT> bacis mu fajlove i emitira muziku :) za piratski radio u susjedstvu prezakon :)
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> opet mreza na faksu jebe, nemogu ni do ubuntu ni do svog servera
<hbogner> a taman mislio ugasit servise i napraviti migraciju podataka
<hbogner> tj podataka od zadnja 3 dana
<hbogner> pokvari mi planove
<SilverSpace> http://svejed.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Saudijska-Arabija-farme_r.jpg
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da su cd mediji
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> i sad opet radi
<hbogner> radi, i moji su dostupni
<Mmike> "sin Vesne Keličić, kćerke vlasnice kuće, Kate Keličić." - kaj to nije unuk? :)
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> ke
<hbogner> ajde koliko treba da se dns propagiraaa
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> ajde dns brze malo
<jelly-home> a koji ti je bio TTL za zapis prije izmjena, jel bio na 600 
<hbogner> bio je vise :(
<hbogner> aha, kuzim, vidim, uskoro :
<jelly-home> eh
<hbogner> evo prsolo je
<SilverSpace> 4:1
<SilverSpace> hokej
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ak je proslo meni nije doslo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> huh???
<hbogner> kaj?
<hbogner> ja sam glup
<hbogner> vise ni apache virtualhost neznam namjestit da radi
<hbogner> sta god radio baca me na default a ne na moj custom virtual
<hbogner> da, neprihvaca mi virtualhost
<hbogner> bljak
<markosejic> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer nmarko
<Vlado9A3CY> markosejic :)
<markosejic> gledam LAS govore o gnome 3.14 na archu
<Vlado9A3CY> a ja trazim kako da tijekom rada u ubuntu 14.04 provjerim temperaturu CPU...
<markosejic> u terminalu sensor
<markosejic> sensors
<hbogner> odustajem za danas, iam i drugih obaveza
<Vlado9A3CY> sensors radi, tnx markosejic 
<markosejic> nema problema
<Vlado9A3CY> pitanje je samo koliko je to tocno kaj mo sensors kaze... naime kaj, ugradio sam kip-shalter s kojim mogu uklj/isklj ventilator procesora... trenutno mi je ventilator iskljucen a temperatura je 32°C jos uvijek, jednako kao i kada ventilator radi :)
<markosejic> cpu0 54 cpu1 56
<Vlado9A3CY> istina da mi je zauzece procesora tek negdje izumedju 5 i 10% ...
<Vlado9A3CY> da, jos mi uvijek kaze 32°C :)
<markosejic> Adapter: ISA adapter
<markosejic> Core 0:       +54.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)Core 1: +57.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Vlado9A3CY> trebao sam ostaviti otvoreno kuciste da mogu probati najsigurnijim nacinom... prstom :D
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene kaze da je adapter: virual device
<markosejic> to je kod mene na laptopu 
<Vlado9A3CY> i daje mi samo podatak temp1: 32°C (crit=100°C)
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo je stara kanta... celeron 900MHz... xubuntu 14.04, cisti terminal bez gui-ja
<Vlado9A3CY> u gui nisam ulogiran uopce
<Vlado9A3CY> vrtim samo htop i weechat
<markosejic> znaci cisti terminal
<Vlado9A3CY> da
<Mmike> hbogner, di si ga napravio i kak se zove?
<hbogner> Mmike, u /etc/apache2/sites-available/osmhr.conf
<Mmike> a jesi stavijo symlink u /etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<hbogner> a2ensite osmhr.conf i onda je u sites enabled ali svejedno baca na default
<Mmike> ako nisi, stavi
<Mmike> jel' ti se symlink isto zove .conf ?
<Mmike> a2ensite imas kao helper, mosh s njim
<Mmike> ak te baca na default onda si krivo skonfo
<Mmike> aj pejstaj vhost nekud
<hbogner> sudo a2ensite osmhr.conf je prosao i u sites-enabled je osmhr.conf
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<hbogner> ev o pa vidi
<hbogner> isprobavao sam ono kako sma imao prije, i nece, onda razne opcije koje sam nalazio na netu
<hbogner> uglavnom gluplji sma nego jutros
<hbogner> kad u 000-default.conf samo preusmjerim DocumentRoot /osm/www-data   kao u osmhr.conf onda hoce
<hbogner> ali ovako nece
<SilverSpace> 5:2
<hbogner> Mmike, ako skuzis kaj sam sjebao javi :D
<Mmike> ehs
<Mmike> rory
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> <VirtualHost data.osm-hr.org:80>
<Mmike> tu si sjebo :)
<Mmike> tu stoji IP adresa za koju si enejblo virtualne hostove
<Mmike> ak imas jednu adresu na stroju, i ak ti u default.conf stoji <VirtualHost *:80>
<hbogner> Mmike, bilo uje i <VirtualHost *:80>
<Mmike> onda mosh i tu stavit *:80
<Mmike> e, i ak je, to je onda to
<hbogner> ni sa * nije radilo
<hbogner> ovo sam isprobavao jer je netko napisoa da mu je tako uspjelo
<Mmike> vrati na *
<Mmike> restartaj anapche
<Mmike> apache
<Mmike> i napisi: apache2ctl -S
<Mmike> i pejstaj kaj ti veli
<hbogner> ok, to sam i mislio, imam konflikt izmedju imena
<hbogner> data.osm-hr.org je i na 000-default.conf usmjeren i na osmhr.conf
<hbogner> i prvo ode na default
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> onda u default mogu upisati pod servername ipa sdresu pa mozda prorDI :d
<hbogner> da, u 000-default stavio ip adresu pod servername i radi
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> pejstaj kaj ti veli ono gore
<Mmike> i pejstaj kaj ti je u 000-default
<Mmike> hbogner, ^^
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> pejstaj kaj ti je u 000-default
<Mmike> u biti 000-default ne diras
<Mmike> to je ono kaj ce se pokazat kad se ne nadje skonfani vhost
<Mmike> a ti si unutra stavio, vjerojatno 'SeverName data.osm.hr'
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<hbogner> nisam
<hbogner> ovo sam sad testirao
<hbogner> default server ima isto ime kao vhost
<hbogner> to je problem
<hbogner> ma mislim da sam ja nesto sebi izfantazirao i da mi za ovo netreba vhost
<Mmike> 	ServerName 193.198.233.210  
<Mmike> ne treba ti
<Mmike> al' ga je uvijek korisno imat
<Mmike> zakomentiraj onaj gore ServerName s IP adresom
<hbogner> trebao mi je na starom stroju kojem je ovo bio vhost, a ovo je sad dedicated stroj pa mogu samo default preusmjeriti
<Mmike> nemoj 
<hbogner> Mmike, to sam sad stavio i tek je s tim proradilo
<Mmike> slozi kak spada
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to onda nije ono sto je generiralo output od apache2ctl -S sto si pejstao gore?
<Mmike> aj sad, kad ti radi, pejstsaj apache2ctl -S
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<hbogner> evo sve po defaultu
<Mmike> ma ne 
<Mmike> apache2ctl -S
<Mmike> btw, serverAlias ti ne treba
<hbogner> i bez toga je bilo
<Mmike> pomoglo bi da malo procitas dokumentaciju i vidis kaj tocno ServerName i ServerAlias rade :)
<Mmike> apache2ctl -S
<Mmike> to mi pejstaj
<Mmike> "If you are using name-based virtual hosts, the ServerName inside a <VirtualHost> section specifies what hostname must appear in the request's Host: header to match this virtual host."
<Mmike> tam ne ide IP adresa, osim ak nesh pristupat stroju drito preko IP adrese
<Mmike> tj, tom vhostu
<hbogner> Mmike, ma znam, isprobavao sam, to sam naknadno stavljao
<hbogner> maknuo skroz server alias i nece isti report
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> PEJSTAJ
<Mmike> kad ti kazes 'nece isti report', meni to ne znaci nista
<Mmike> hbogner, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<Mmike> to fino procitas
<Mmike> i procitas za svaku od direktiva (NameVirtualHost, <Vhost>, ...) kaj znaci i kaj rade
<Mmike> i odmah ce ti bit jasno di sjebavas
<Mmike> ne pimplaj napamet
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> ti si sad 101 put promjenio conf fileove
<Mmike> a nit jednom nisi pejstao `apache2ctl -S` output :)
<hbogner> Mmike, scrol dolje
<Mmike> a!
<hbogner> uvjek je na dnu
<Mmike> sorry
<hbogner> dam ti sve postavke prvo da vidis
<hbogner> mislim da cu se s tim dlaje igrati sutra poslje ispita, za koji bi sad trebao ucit, a ne se ihrat sa apache :D
<Mmike> jesi restsarto apacha?
<hbogner> svaki put :D
<Mmike> a jesi siguran da imas symlinkove a ne prave fajlove?
<Mmike> pa da ti, recimo, ne editiras u sites-available, a u sites-enabled se ne mijenja nist?
<hbogner> sve radjeno preko a2ensite
<hbogner> jesam, provjerio sam
<Mmike> to je 14.04 ubuntu?
<Mmike> i apash 2.4
<Mmike> right?
<hbogner> 14.04 64 i apache2 iz repoa
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> ne kuzim zastso dobijes ono u default
<Mmike> trebao bi dobiti IP adresu
<Mmike> to si kopirao konfu od starog apacheta, ili?
<hbogner> ne
<hbogner> sve cisto i kopirao 000-default u osmhr i dodao stvari u njega
<hbogner> jednu po jednu dodavao
<Mmike> root@pagar:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# apache2ctl -S
<Mmike> VirtualHost configuration:
<Mmike> *:80                   78.47.44.158 (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf:1)
<Mmike> nakon sto sam maknuo sve vhostove
<Mmike> ostso je samo default
<Mmike> aj makni sve vhostove
<Mmike> i ostavi samo default
<hbogner> *:80                   data.osm-hr.org (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf:1)
<hbogner> nedaje ip
<Mmike> aj grepni za osm-hr unutar /etc/apache2
<Mmike> grep -Rni
<hbogner>          port 80 namevhost 127.0.1.1 (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf:1)
<hbogner>  /etc/hosts
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> aj pejstaj na pejstbin
<Mmike> ja odo pobrojat plocice u kupaoni :)
<hbogner> ha haha
<SilverSpace> indijanac vas hebe 
<hbogner> mozda ipak hosts zeza
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> hbogner, This paste has either expired or doesn't exist!
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> hbogner, 
<Mmike> kaj si ti to sad napravio? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam ni sam
<Mmike> ja te trazim da grepnes za osm-hr u /etc/apache2
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj si to turo u /etc/hosts, bogo moj :)
<hbogner> zezeam se s apache umjesto da ucim za sutra
<hbogner> ah, kopirao sa drugog servera
<hbogner> maknuo 0.1 i radi
<hbogner> maknuo 1.1 i radi
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> jos samo provjeri da ti je NameBasedVirtualHostKurac namjesten na *:80
<Mmike> a ne na 127.0.0.1
<Mmike> ili pitaj boga kakvu drugu pizdariju
<hbogner> default server 193.198.233.210 (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf:1)
<hbogner> \o/
<hbogner> sad da skuzim zasto mi php neradi :D
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> dodjem
<hbogner> idem
<hbogner> dodjem za dan/dva
<obruT> ovi ameri fakat nisu normalni sa tricama
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> lol od kad gledam nogomet tek sam sad skuzio kako englezi zovu stativu 
<SilverSpace> Wood Wood
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne gledas kosarku ? :)
<obruT> ovi ameri su na drogama :P
<SilverSpace> Error establishing a database connection
<SilverSpace> obruT: zadnjih pet minuta gledam 
<SilverSpace> da sam znao da thomson igra gledao bi od pocetka :)
<SilverSpace> droga portorož
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-07
<BotoSmoto> Danas bu' zima, ha ? Idem vestu neku nac' :( 
<BotoSmoto> Jutro i to 
<ivoks> pun mi je k androida
<ivoks> svako malo se neki drek razleti
<BotaniCar> Imam, nakon 100 godina, na stolu kameru s motorima, vec 10 minuta se igram s njom k'o malo dete :) 
<hrvojem> Mmike: nije vec 2g, on je pokrenio Vividcortex  prije par godina
<hrvojem> mozda i 3
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSHDGWru6jI # lol
<datase> YouTube: banana phone - 0:02:24 - 194920 views - 1729 likes / 331 dislikes
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> hrvojem: uhaj
<Mmike> ivoks: pravo vrijeme da predjes na iphone :)
 * Mmike je sa svojim sonyjem skroz zadovoljan
<Mmike> s3 mini je bio tesko govno
<Mmike> hardverski, mislim, pre fakin spor
<Mmike> onak, barely usable
<Mmike> tko god mi veli da je s3 mini ok koristi taj mob kao drzac papira, ono, da propuh ne odnese
<Mmike> ivoks: koje su tvoje zamjerke za xps13 dellov?
<ivoks> Mmike: smece je
<Mmike> da, tak i ja za mongodb velim
<Mmike> al' onda ipak znam tocno zakaj je smece :)
<ivoks> xps koja ja imam
<ivoks> je iz 2014
<ivoks> a taj ima serijsku gresku, pa zvuk krci non stop
<ivoks> islo je tako daleko da je dell obecao svim kupcima poslati novi xps 13, kad izadje
<ivoks> nije se to desilo :)
<ivoks> tipkovnica je bezveze...
<ivoks> fali sd card citac
<ivoks> fali trackpoint
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> ovaj display port vise ne radi nego sto radi
<ivoks> to su glavne zamjerke
<ivoks> ostalo je vise manje ok
<Mmike> ja imam problem sa cpu governorom na svom laptopu
<Mmike> neznam do ceg je to
<Mmike> kad ostanem bez baterije, skroz, cpu je na 800Mhz
<Mmike> bez obzira sto je na struji
<Mmike> i moram cekat jedno 15ak minuta da s ebaterija malo napuni da mogu odstek/ustek napravit
<Mmike> onda cpu governor proradi
<Mmike> e, al' onda, recimo, stavim ga na 'powersave'
<Mmike> i pokrenem povray benchmark
<Mmike> sve jegre odu na 2.2 GHz, osim jedne, ta  je na 800
<Mmike> kad je na ondemand onda sve odu na 2.2
<Mmike> i tak 
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ja to ni ne gledam
<Mmike> na x220 nemam tih bedova
<ivoks> meni je laptop terminal prema serverima
<dodobas> Mmike: hebo te povray
<Mmike> dodobas: imas nes bolje?
<dodobas> koga briga za performance CPU aritmeticke jezgre
<dodobas> sve i tako ovisi o optimizaciji koju kompajler napravi
<dodobas> ako ne radis neke sekvenciranje molekula... WTF ?
<ivoks> napravim update i telefon se vise nece butati
<ivoks> i sad ako ga resetiram na tvornicke postavke, ostat cu bez google authenticatora
<drj_cro> ivoks: zato je titanium backup zakon :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa i nije
<ivoks> u ovom slucaju ne pomaze
<ivoks> imam backupiran google auth
<drj_cro> pomaze, jel ti vrati i id telefona
<Mmike> dodobas: ti namjerno citas bez razumjevanja ili ti je jos prerano jutro? :)
<ivoks> nije to problem
<Mmike> ivoks: nemas paperbacked 2fa? :) mene spasilo do sad jedno 22 puta :)
<ivoks> problem je sto, da bi google auth radio za account x.y, moras imati taj account na telefonu
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> zakaj bi morao?
<ivoks> moras
<Mmike> pa, ja nemam
<ivoks> jer je vezan za account
<Mmike> imam neki marioImaSuperSise@gmail.com account na mobitelu
<ivoks> i radi ti?
<Mmike> koji imam samo radi mobitela
<Mmike> da
<drj_cro> ivoks: ja si svako malo stavim neki novi rom, i radi bi bez beda google auth
<ivoks> pa e, na taj ti se vezao
<ivoks> drj_cro: ali si setupiras account
<Mmike> pa da, al' to nema veze s mariosplivalo@canonical
<Mmike> niti s mariosplivalo@gmail
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nema
<ivoks> ima sa marioImaSuperSise@gmail.com
<ivoks> meni je vezan na @canonical.com
<Mmike> di vidis da je vezan na to?
<Mmike> jer ja sam vise puta sjebao
<Mmike> i resetirao
<ivoks> kada napravim restore google autha
<Mmike> i sve radi ok
<ivoks> ne radi
<Mmike> aha, ja nisam restorao nikad
<Mmike> nego inicijaliziram ponovo
<ivoks> daj molim te, nemoj se ubacivati u raspravu koju ne pratis
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> pa, nemoj restorati, velim
<Mmike> nego napravi iznova 
<Mmike> sad si napravi paperbacked 2fa (ili kak se vec zove)
<ivoks> ne mogu
<Mmike> obrisi ovaj koji imas
<Mmike> ubi telefon
<ivoks> jer mi je yubikey na murteru
<Mmike> i inici
<Mmike> e pa
<ivoks> ne mogu se logirati na login.ubuntu.com covjece
<Mmike> onda ti nemrem pomoc :)
<Mmike> prava prilika da opet poletis prema murteru :) kaj je to, 2,5h, right?
<ivoks> imam sastanak u 10.30 u zgu
<ivoks> shit, vec je 9:45
<Mmike> ja sam si odmah napravio paperbacked 2fa
<Mmike> jer sam znao da cu googleauth sjebat samo tako
<Mmike> tak da imam i mob i yubikey i paper
 * Mmike mice mami spijunski softver s laptopa
<ivoks> mater ti mater ti mater
<ivoks> fastboot oem rebootRUU
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e, ne mogu se spojiti na index.hr ... idem okinut povray benchmark ... :)
<ivoks> fastboot flash zip RUU-HTC_One_M8_GPE_5.1-4.04.1700.6_rooted.zip 
<obrut> Mmike: kakv spijunski softver ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: pa kak bi ti istestirao dal' ti se cpu pomakne sa 800 na 2200 MHz kad ga opteretis?
<Mmike> obrut: pa windowsaski :) naime, win7 ti skine isti onaj kurac koji win10 imaju da salju microsoftu sve o tebi :)
<ivoks> brojis od 1 do beskonacno
<dodobas> Mmike: kako si uopce skuzio da je jedna jezgra na 800 ?
<Mmike> dodobas: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<obrut> Mmike: ih... moja mama uredno koristi ubuntu
<Mmike> obrut: moja mama ne
<ivoks> uf
<Mmike> moj tata koristi ubuntu
<Mmike> i jucer me zvao
<Mmike> da mu je pun kurac i da hoce nazad windowse
<Mmike> :0
<dodobas> Mmike: eh, ali... znaci da si okuinu povray, pa onda isao grepat ...
<Mmike> dodobas: recimo
<Mmike> dodobas: u biti sam rekao: watch -n.1 "grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo"
<dodobas> pa onda imas povray related problem :)
<Mmike> i onda u drugom terminalu rekao: povray --benchmark
<obrut> i mama i tata... vise na ubuntuu... tata pizdi jer imaju onaj start paket prometa, njemu dosta, a mama to potrosi na youtubeu i ostalim video sadrzajima pa nabije jos par gigu-dvije prometa koji se dodatno placaju :)
<Mmike> obrut: kaj imaju preko mobitela internet?
<Mmike> ja sam punicu i punca prebacio na ubuntu, punici je ok (pizdi jer nema autocad, al' pizdi samo da bi pizdila)
<Mmike> a punac ne pizdi, iako je uspio sjebat ubuntu
<drj_cro> ja sam svoj rodbini stavio ubuntu(bar onima koji su donjeli windoze da imaju viruse i de rodjo to pocisti)
<Mmike> tam kad klikne na 'places' pa mu se treba otvorit ono 'computer, network' i to... e, njemu se otvori vlc :)
<obrut> Mmike: ne, onaj adsl start paket
<drj_cro> reko os ovo il nosi negdje drugdje
<BotaniCar> **os ovo il nosi negdje drugdje**
<Mmike> drj_cro: da, to sam ja starom isto rekao jer me zicao da mu ocistim virus s win8 laptopa. Reko, neznam.
<BotaniCar> Pure win
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW08Rc802MQ
<datase> YouTube: Roy Rogers (slide guitar) - Walkin Blues - 0:03:55 - 2423599 views - 10759 likes / 121 dislikes
<Mmike> a mislim da ce i mama skoro na ubuntu, ovi windowsi su pre naporni postali
<Mmike> winxp su tak nekak hercih bili :
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnbYagLaXM
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^^
<datase> YouTube: drums boogie +++ - 0:05:24 - 1453012 views - 5356 likes / 121 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Isti broj dislajkova :) 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da ima ekipe koja namjerno tumara youtubima i omalovazava dobru glazbu !
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> bemti krenulo me jutros
<SilverSpace> stolac mi puko 
<SilverSpace> treba varit ak se bu kaj moglo
<Mmike> SilverSpace: debel si! :)
<SilverSpace> jesam :)
<SilverSpace> jos se i Franko na mene sjedne
<SilverSpace> 26g ima
<SilverSpace> 134cm visok 
<SilverSpace> drugi razred danas 
<obrut> 26 godina, drugi razred... bome, napredno dijete :)
<obrut> a i mali je za godine :)
<SilverSpace> kg :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: joj fakatž
<obrut> :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.kupimajicu.net/majica/theres-no-place-like-127-0-0-1-2/ # kak ovakva majica smije kostati 99 kn .. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: kakvi su im krojevi ?
<Mmike> thinkgeek majica
<Mmike> iako thinkgeek ima ocajne majice
<BotaniCar> obrut: ne znam, neckam se kupiti prvu :D
<Mmike> imam neke koje sam kupio pred 8 godina, jos su ok
<Mmike> imam neke kojie sam kupio pred 4, i vise nikako nisu ok
<Mmike> bas te 127.0.0.1 imam dve :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tebe sam se i sjetiom, zato linkam :) 
<obrut> meni vecina tih generickih majica ne izgleda bas nesto, los kroj, sve nesto visi i lamata
<BotaniCar> Koliko smije kostati printana majica mmike ? :D
<BotaniCar> obrut: pise da su im maijice fruit of the loom, ako to ista garantira
<Mmike> fascinira me kak windowsi 100 megi updatea downloadiraju vec 15 minuta
<BotaniCar> Vidis, a kad u win10 stavise torrent-like download da to ubrzaju, svi se propeli i poceli cijukati ! 
<Mmike> kaj da ubrzaju?
<BotaniCar> pa daunloud apdejta
<Mmike> 100 megi?
<Mmike> lol
<BotaniCar> Pa, sad je 100 megi, sutra je 3700 
<Mmike> sad tek kuzim da je jos uvijek download na 0% :)
<Mmike> pa pre smijesno :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> mozda nisam smjo spajvere maknit
<jelly> hm, i linuxi isto imaju 100MB updatea
<Mmike> da, al' se tih 100MB skine za cas
<Mmike> a windoze to skidaju k'o da moraju na Saturnovu Mirandu po njih.
<jelly> meni se updatei za windowse skinu odmah
<ivoks> dodjem na sastanak
<ivoks> prekrasno
<ivoks> i konacno mi telefon proradi
<ivoks> i dolazi sms 'mi bi prebacili na 12h'
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda imas WSUS u kuci :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to stoji, ali i kad skida update s interneta umjesto od mog administratora je brzo, ide sa akamai cachea
<jelly> (imamo akamai cache u DC-u, jeli)
<Mmike> kak je sladak ovaj jelly 
<Mmike> dodje covjeku da stavi malo secera i tresnju na njega 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> iako, mislim, kaj pimpek, pa kaj su winupdate serveri tak zaguseni?
<BotaniCar> Jelda da bi dobro izgledao da ga 3/4 GURNEMO U SLADOLED ? :d
 * jelly bi ocekivao da geoip hendla to sve na najblizi cdn node
<BotaniCar> uVJETOVANO TIME DA MMIKE NEMA NEKI PROXY KOJI GA PREDSTAVLJA KAO STANOVNIKA rUANde
<Mmike> jelly: geoip je nepouzdan skroz
<Mmike> tj, bio je
<jelly> jer ako to radi samo za ovaj jedan ISP... 
<Mmike> ovaj botanicar je pre smijesan
<BotaniCar> pARDON CAPS
<Mmike> gleda u tastaturu dok tipka
<Mmike> ok, doublelol now :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ISKRENO, GLEDAO SAM NEKE CICE KROZ PROZOR :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj se deres? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar je na prizemlju?
<Mmike> sad moram staroj objasnjavat zakaj se smijem kompjuteru :) :) :)
<BotaniCar> cice su jebene, i ti bi se derao
<BotaniCar> jelly: 2 kat, dobar kut gledanja!
<jelly> eh vi s dobrim vidom :-(
<BotaniCar> Ovi s kupimajicu su na 'rvacki nacin smijesni. Napravili su lose upute za e-placanje. Ako placam karticom mora biti amex, a ako placam preko naloga onda su napisali krivi poziv na broj ( samo "00", bez drugog dijela ).
<BotaniCar> jelly: tak sam zagorio da dobru cicu namirisem na 200m :) Ne nuzno dobru :) 
<ivoks> ovaj titanium backup je bas los
<BotaniCar> Jeld' ! Si uspio svojeg natjerati da napravi inicijalni backup negdje _ne_ na telefonu ? 
<ivoks> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1b6f/
<ivoks> to cu si nabaviti
<jelly> fakat, Need to get 0 B/102 MB of archives.  izasao point release za debilanu
<obrut> BotaniCar: e sto sam ja jucer vidio... spustamo se od Okica prema Samoboru i zapicim nekom nizbrdicom skoro bez kocenja i reko da vidim dokle cu doci i tamo cu pricekat zenu koja ide iza mene... i zaustavi me na jednoj uzbrdici kraj jedne kuce, stanem, gledam jel zena dolazi, a iz podruma te kuce unutra ulazi... e koja cica i guzica... onak, zena komad komad, jos onako kucanski oskudno odjevena... i evo zene, uvati me dok snimam
<BotaniCar> jel te tukla do doma, ili tek dok ste dosli doma ? :) 
<obrut> zaboravila sve na sladoledu u Samoboru :)
<BotaniCar> Issa ti, tak dobar sladoled ili nije zlopamtilo ? :) 
<obrut> predobar sladoled ;)
<obrut> ak niste bili, slasticarna medenko... nisu tipicni okusi
<BotaniCar> Svasta covjek sazna na internetima, saznah da je opet neki rijeliti show, da je bilo sexa , i da je bosanac oprasio 'rvaticu. Novosti sam poredao po vaznosti.
<ivoks> pa kak onako izgube jucer
<ivoks> obje repke i medvescak
<ivoks> za nogomet sam ocekivao, ali kosarka... pa imali su 12 koseva razlike kad sam prestao gledati
<vileni> Mmike: nisam jucer nista vozio :) stovise cura me vozila doma sa losinja u nadi da ce biti prazna cesta od hreljina do ostrovice
<Mmike> kaj?!
<Mmike> izgubli smo u kosarci?
<Mmike> bleh :(
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw # izborni vitz
<ivoks> a medvescak vodio 1:0 do zadnje trecine
<ivoks> da bi izgubio 3:2
<ivoks> primili gol 49 sekundi prije kraja
<ivoks> a 1. i 2. unutar 30 sekundi
<SilverSpace> e da gledao
<SilverSpace> nesretni golovi sa plave 
<SilverSpace> citavo vrijeme su bili bolje u igri mada su ovi imali dobre sanse
<SilverSpace> kroselj odlicno branio 
<ivoks> kina nastavlja u revijalnom tonu
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=000001.SS+Interactive#{%22range%22:%221mo%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOoKv2OMpOw
<datase> YouTube: Shooting star seen on 7-Sep-2015 - 0:00:49 - 158113 views - 713 likes / 9 dislikes
<ivoks> znate li da je eurofighter jedini (mozda ima jos koji, ali jedini koji ja znam) zrakoplov koji u biti ne moze letjeti sam?
<ivoks> nestabilan je u zraku i treba 50ak kompova da ostane u zraku
<ivoks> upravljiv je samo pri supersonicnim brzinama
<ivoks> tada leti putem fizike :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj nisu F53 i ini isti taki
<Mmike> erm, F35
<BotaniCar> "leti putem fizike" zvuci kao nesto sto bih ja napisao :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: znaci svaki avion, ako ga gurnes dovoljno jako, poleti sam
<BotaniCar> JEBEMTI FIREWALLD I CENTOS ! Nemres to govno nauciti da ne potrga reverse proxy, ali nikak :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ma, sve jasno :)
<Mmike> firewalld!
<ivoks> eurofigther, ako ga gurnes jako, padne na nos
<Mmike> ivoks: F-22 ili F-35 su isti taki
<Mmike> neznam koji od njih
<Mmike> i da li oba
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> f22 sigurno
<Mmike> a brijem da i B2 ima isti bed
<ivoks> ne znam za f35
<ivoks> nije to bed
<ivoks> to je namjerno
<Mmike> ma,... "bed" :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kuis, prvi mi redovna nadogradnja sustava obrise sev rulove, sad ispadne da proxy rulove vise ne prihvaca :) Uz to, servis se nakon "systemctl restart firewalld" ne probudi, a stop/start radi ok 
<ivoks> mislim da i ruski su 37 isto tako radi
 * Mmike se preporodio kad su mu ukazali na iptables-persistent
<Mmike> e, ti suovi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nema vise iptablesa na centosu 7 
<Mmike> pa to su tak dobri avijoni
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a vjerojatno nece bit nit na debianu skoro :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pugachev's_Cobra
<BotaniCar> Ima neka fora da mi shefica moze mailati platne liste, da ne moramo printati, potpisivati i kajaznamkaj ?
<Mmike> ivoks: dada :)
<Mmike> ivoks: to je za neki simulator bila mjera kol'ko je dobar
<obrut> f-35 je totalno sranje
<obrut> za ono sto bi trebao nudit
<Mmike> jer si mogao napravit to sa tomcatom :) sto je nemoguce
<Mmike> ili sa f15
<Mmike> neznam
<obrut> potroseno gomilu para, a dobili avion koji ima jos hrpu problema
<Mmike> zato su kinezi ukrali nacrte i popravili kaj je bed
<Mmike> i sad jos malo
<Mmike> the new world order :)
<BotaniCar> +1 za "potrosena gomila para" , to je svrha samo sebi ! :) 
<ivoks> obrut: pa...
<ivoks> puno novca se potrosilo
<ivoks> ideja je ono, dalo bi se razgovarati
<ivoks> svi rodovi vojske da koriste isti avion. to jos nikad nije uspjelo
<ivoks> a upitno je koliko je to dobro (svi rodovi vojske onda imaju i iste mane)
<obrut> pa da, htjeli su jedan avion za sve, a na kraju ispada da je u svakom polju losiji od drugih
<ivoks> nije to bas tak :)
<ivoks> f35 ne treba imati manevarske sposobnosti kao f16 ili f18
<obrut> cito sam negdje da u dogfightu nema sanse
<ivoks> jer ima radar koji pojede bilo koji avion prije nego ih ovi drugi uopce skuze
<obrut> bas su se piloti zalili
<ivoks> nema, da
<ivoks> ameri vjeruju da je dogfight stvar proslosti
<ivoks> za dogfight imaju dronove
<ivoks> koji mogu trpiti G koji god hoces
<BotaniCar> Kakav je opasan lik ovaj Gotovina, ste citali kak fino vrti paru s tunama ? :) 
<obrut> bas sam citao prije nesto vremena dosta clanaka, bas onak, zale se na sve, em dosta toga nije doradjeno, em zbog kompromisa ne briljira u nicemu
<ivoks> pa gle
<ivoks> moram na sastanak :)
<ivoks> pricat cemo
<Mmike> losi su
<Mmike> oba
<Mmike> i F22 i F35
<Mmike> nit blizu dobri k'o stari lovci
<Mmike> F14/F15/F16
<Mmike> ALI
<Mmike> k'o sto veli cica ivoks
<Mmike> nit je to potrebno danas :)
<Mmike> mene vise 'brine' to sto kinezi rade
<BotaniCar> Pikselizirane camo prekrivace za ICBM-ove :) 
<Mmike> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu  trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Mmike> tpo
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DF-21
<Mmike> to! :)
<BotaniCar> The Dong-Feng *DONG* !! << DONG ! :) 
<Mmike> pa preporodio sam se sa Compression On u sshconfigu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak da troubleshootam zakaj mi windoze nece skidat updateove?
<Mmike> interner radi, mogu do svega, nisht nije blokirano
<BotaniCar> windows update agent ima log fajl, citaj :)
<Mmike> kliknem na 'check for updates' i tak stoji, i ceka i ceka
<Mmike> di nadjem taj log flaj?
<BotaniCar> Koji windowsi ( ne znam di je log za svake ) 
<Mmike> win7
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji je onda dobar kad su svi losi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli MS da se nalazi na putanji %windir%\Windowsupdate.log
<BotaniCar> Mmike: also, reboot za dobru mjeru prije citanja logova ? 
<SilverSpace> danas treba samo smisliti zraku koja unistava elektroniku i sve zeljezo pada u vodu 
<SilverSpace> koji los start Kimia http://max.tportal.hr/video.aspx?videoId=24572
<BotaniCar> Imamo testnu instancu neceg i developeri povremeno tamo testiraju aplikaciju. Na istom testu ja testiram sistemsko okruzenje da ga prilagodim aplikaciji prije selidbe na produkciju. Dobijem mail od devova da jel mogu ja svoje testirati negdje drugdje :) pa sam im odgovorio da cu tesko prilagoditi sustav aplikaciji ako nemam aplikaciju na sustavu :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj u SF filmovima ne smisle zraku koja sjebe ljude, a elektroniku i mehaniku pusti na miru ? :D
<Mmike> daklem, moj doma i7 zrenda povraybench za 2m24s. DualXeon E5-2640 (sveskup 24 HTjane jezgre) izrenda to za 1m18s
<Mmike> sto ce rec da imam doma fakat jeben proc :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zraka za taljenje zeleza :)
<SilverSpace> nema onda rata vise osim lukom i strijelom
<Mmike> eto mi ciklocentar javio da su mi popravili bicikl
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' ce mi sad prednji disk kocit kak spada
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kiper ha
<Mmike> kiper?
<dodobas> Mmike:   Trace Time:       0 hours  3 minutes 12 seconds (192.495 seconds) 
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nish korisno :/
<Mmike> dodobas: koji ti je to CPU?
<dodobas> model name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4750HQ CPU @ 2.00GHz
<Mmike> http://ark.intel.com/compare/76087,80807
<dodobas> Mmike: uh, pa imas duplo vise MHz ... 
<Mmike> bormech imam :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj isprazni log, extendaj verbosity , rebootaj, probaj opet ( http://jebo.me/pas/5 ) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak da ispraznim log? naime, neki .exe ga drzi otvorenim, smijem ubit taj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neznas kaj je kiper :)
<SilverSpace> stisni prednju jako u voznji pa ces vidjeti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e, da, to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: smijes, vjerojatno ga locka bas ovo kaj tebi henga
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to nisam mogo , sad cemo vidjet dal' cu mosh :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i nakon reboota?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nakon reboota trigeriaj opet updaet pa ces bar vidjeti di je tocno zapeo. Imas kakav proxy u igri ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemrem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mpcmdrun.exe je taj koji drzi, a njega nemrem ubit (veli mi 'access denied')
<Mmike> nemam nit proxy nit nista
<BotaniCar> Mmike: taj exe je od windows defendera, mislim da bi ga nekaj iz pstools kolekcije moralo moci zatuchi 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes i bez praznjenja loga, samo ce ti bit' teze citat' , kaj sad 
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> pejsto sam ti kaj ima
<Mmike> nema nist ekstra
<Mmike> nit se napuni ekstra
<Mmike> tu stoji
<BotaniCar> treba vidjeti vise detalja, po ovom logu kaj si ti dao se moze zakljuciti da win update  nije zavrsio ni self-check koji radi prije nego provjeri nove nadogradnje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: odnosno, iskustveno, meni ovo izgleda kao da se windows defender zblesao i ne da win updateu da provjeri verziju i krene dalje 
<Mmike> al' ja opce nemam windows defender
<BotaniCar> Imas , imas :) 
<Mmike> kak dodjem do njega?
<Mmike> imam ms security essentials
<BotaniCar> Pa, to je to, ispricavam se ali nemrem vise popratiti MS nazivlja 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nije to to
<Mmike> naime, kad odem u onaj search
<Mmike> napisem defender
<Mmike> dobijem klik na windows defender
<Mmike> i onda mi ovaj veli 'windows defender is turned off'
<Mmike> 'you are already using something else'
<BotaniCar> ma velim ti, zajebi sve: doaj onaj registry unos, rebootaj, pa cemo citati detaljniji log. 
 * Mmike zajebe
<BotaniCar> ne znam kak ti je onaj exe uopce aktivan ako nemas windefender
<BotaniCar> Nego, reci, ciji komp sad slazes, o ti sto vise windowsa imas u rukama svaki mjesec nego ja ? :D
<Mmike> ma od stare
<Mmike> jedan jedini
<BotaniCar> :) Znas, da mami i seki naplacujes servisne usluge - kucu bi vec imao ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja , sad si me sjetio, moram ici neke salesman tecajeve ispolagati , ako zelim ostati MS partner .. 
<BotaniCar> A necu :D 
<BotaniCar> mozda da shefici velim nek si ona to polaze :) 
<Mmike> sestrin komp ne diram
<Mmike> a stara
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> brijem da se nemrem opce nit sanjat pocet za oduzit se kaj je sve stara za mene napravila :)
<Mmike> kuzis
<BotaniCar> Da :)
<Mmike> brijem da na svoj rodjendan JA STAROJ moram cestitat
<Mmike> sto me trpila i to sve :)
<BotaniCar> Da , slazem se :9 
<Mmike> zakaj bi se windowsi mogli restartat kroz remotedesktop
<Mmike> tko je to vidio
<Mmike> aha, moze iz cmdlinea.... 
<BotaniCar> Bitno da poweroff mozes napraviti kroz RDP, a upaliti ce se opet po duhu svetom :) 
<jelly> to osmica ili?
<BotaniCar> 7-ica, reche mmike 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo 12:07 vrijeme je kad sam pokrenuo update prvi put, onda sam rebootao i ovo 12:37 je nakon reboota
<Mmike> nisam nist dirao
<Mmike> tj, nisam pokretao winupdate
<Mmike> al' sad vidim da imam namjesteno 'check for updates but do not automatically download them'
<BotaniCar> Tak i u logu pise. 
<jelly> svasta
<Mmike> aha, serem, u 12:41 sam rebootao stroj
<BotaniCar> linija 296 da naslutiti da nekaj radi, mozda MS strana henga 
<Mmike> i nisam pejsto sve
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> brijem da ce me jebomepas odjebat :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako ti se gleda u prompt, mozes pokusati http://superuser.com/questions/462425/can-i-invoke-windows-update-from-the-command-line ( dio s vbs skriptom ) 
<jelly> Mmike: jel znas dal je xz vec multithreadan ili ima neki pixz
<Mmike> jelly: ima pxz
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> apt-cache search pxz
<Mmike> pxz - parallel LZMA compressor using liblzma
<Mmike> jelly: al iz mog iskustva to ne radi bas super, 2-4 jezgre oce uzet, preko toga slabo.... ja sam za te 'compress once, read rarely' presao na lrzip
<dodobas> Mmike:  sto ne bi onda trebao biti duplo brzi ? :)
<Mmike> reko mi je jebomepas 'api disabled'
<jelly> Mmike: dam ti API ako mi das mod_security ili fail2ban da ga limitiram
<jelly> kaj ce ti API
<Mmike> jelly: ne treba mi api, sam velim da mi je to ovaj reko :)
<BotaniCar> API, disabled ?! Blasphemy ) 
<jelly> nesto si mu radijo da je to reko...
<Mmike> jelly: da, tijo pejstat puno teksta :)
<Mmike> sad ozu uploadat zip i veli 'Invalid File Format'
<BotaniCar> Sigurno je pokusao nesto kao "juju deploy allmylogs jebo.me.pas pastebin"
<jelly> da
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> kaj sad koristiti
<Mmike> windows defender ili security essentials?
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti je god doslo s OS-om
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim danije doslo nist :)
<Mmike> ili su dosla oba
<BotaniCar> Bas me zanima, kupio sam na kupimajicu neku majicu, oce mi ta doci prije nego druga koju sam kupio na ebayu ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: krivo sam ti rekao: treba ti security essentials, windows 7 verzija windows defendera gleda samo malware, nije i AV rjesenje. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to i imam
<Mmike> windows defender mi je disejblan
<BotaniCar> Onda si pokrit, jos da radi a ne samo da zauzima resurse :) 
<BotaniCar> jebemti, kak su porno glumice nasminkane dok "rade"; vjerujem da je njihova sminka fakat otporn na tekucine :) 
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> Prosječna plaća u kategoriji IT, telekomunikacije iznosi 6.747,2 kuna. # svi koje poznajem rade za vise, fino :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: to je brutto2 prosjecna placa... o cemu ti pricas :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda ne znam o cemu pricam, ali slijedno ne znam ni di ti zivis :) 
<dodobas> ne znam niti ja
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ako radis za manje, ne poznajem te i ne zelim te upoznati dok ne platis vise poreza ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: IT, telco znaci i tehnicare koji idu po terenu, testiraju parice i zamjenjuju routere i STBove
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobrim dijelom sam zato i vesel :) Znamo obojca kak su ti decki tarifirani, znaci da nama u uredu fakat nije lose :) 
<BotaniCar> ( kaj je STB ?) :) 
<BotaniCar> set-top box ? 
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Se da kak , ne nuzno legalno, sloziti da mi MaxTV skatuljiva strima video svim uredjajima na mrezi ? 
<BotaniCar> Offtopic, urbandictionary veli "STB" > "Subjugate That Bitch" .. nije ni cudo da su mi u proxy filteru :D
<BotaniCar> Also: In former Czechoslovakia, State Security or StB / Å tB, was a plainclothes secret police force from 1945 to its dissolution in 1990. 
<jelly> ono kad RTL prevede "sealion" kao "morski lav"
<BotaniCar> lol < :) 
<obrut> inace, mnogi za STB kazu "setap-boks" :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> obrut: radije reci kak da spricam strim iz toga, a ne kak se zove :) 
<obrut> znaci ti bi da ti STB dekodira sadrzaj i onda da ga streama u mrezu ? :P
<BotaniCar> Ako ima jednostavnija opcija, za nju sam :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako ne, prihvacam bilo koji stupanj kompleksnosti, samo da mogu telku gledati s TV-a i tableta, ne nuzno u isto vrijeme, i da ne placam za "dodatne usluge" kao maxtv to go 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: osjecaj je obostran :P
<BotaniCar> dodobas: jei mi to na finjaka napisao "nabijem te" ? :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: za kriptirane tv programe, a valjda su sad skoro svi, to bas i nije bas lako za izvest
<BotaniCar> obrut: ja gledam samo besplatne kanale. Odnosno ne gledam, ali bi htio moci
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a citaj izmedju redaka :)
<obrut> nekad su prakticki svi kanali bili streamani nekriptirani i bilo ih je lako uhvatiti u mrezi te ih gledati bilo gdje... sad STB mora dekriptirati sadrzaj, a njega, je li, puca na HDMI.. dakle ili uglavit komad softvera u STB koji bi stremao doticni dekriptirani sadrzaj po mrezi ili nabavit nesto sto ce HDMI sadrzaj broadcastat po mrezi... ne pada mi u ovom trenuku mom opterecenom mozgu nesto pametnije za izvest
<obrut> ne znam koji je sad postatak nekriptiranih kanala
<BotaniCar> ovo drugo mi se cini otpornije na providerova petljanja po STBu 
<BotaniCar> Thx
<obrut> trece je da uspijes sam dekriptirati stream sto iskreno ne znam koliko je komplicirano :)
<obrut> ne znam koji sad sistem koriste uopce, nisam se s tim zabavljao par godina...
<BotaniCar> Ma, to je gadarija zbog koje bi , s mojom srecom, bio prvi TV pretplatnik u RH koji je zavrsio na robiji :) 
<jelly> cheese it http://imgur.com/gallery/dP8hG 
 * BotaniCar stane na proizvodnji kefira 
<jelly> ovaj kupio sirilo, kupio plijesan... svasta nesto
<jelly> kutiju napravljenu od flamingoa
<BotaniCar> ma, kapa dole za trud, ali mi doma jednostavno ne jedemo dovoljno sira za tkav pothvat. Bilo bi lijepo kad bi znao da cu moci produkt prodati na placu 
<BotaniCar> Iako .. hmm, IRC PRODAJA ! Jel' bi kupili sa mog sira ? :) 
<obrut> jeje, jel bi ti jeo samogsira ? :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> http://www.ledo.hr/hr-en/products/ice-creams/other/vanilla-mousse
<ivoks> dosta dobro
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak se zovu ovakvi kajaci i ima li ih kod nas ? http://i.imgur.com/4wvshAC.jpg
<ivoks> zovu se photoshop
<BotaniCar> :( 
<ivoks> salim se
<ivoks> zovu se kajak
<ivoks> tebe fascinira teta ili prozirno dno?
<BotaniCar> Prozirno dno, inace bi URL vodio na pornhub 
<ivoks> prozirno dno nema bas previse smisla
<ivoks> npr., pogledaj tu sliku
<ivoks> taj kajak je zapeo izmedju svije stijene
<ivoks> sto ti i govori kada prozirno dno ima smisla
<ivoks> kada se nasuces
<ivoks> inace bas i nema... jer ispod tebe je tamno more :)
<ivoks> naravno, mozes ici u plice
<BotaniCar> A ako se furam po plitkoj vodi, bas mi je izgledalo kao da bi bilo zabavno ! 
<ivoks> a ne mozes gledati kraj kajaka?
<ivoks> mislim, ok, kuzim...
<ivoks> kladim se da ces 'uzivati' dva-tri puta i onda zaboraviti da imas taj luftic :)
<BotaniCar> Pocetak i kraj mog pitanja je bio u "jel to postoji", rekao si da :) Moja znatizelja je zadovoljena && thx :) 
<ivoks> pa postoji
<BotaniCar> Velis, negdje su sigurno napravili i drvenu pec, pa ne znaci da ima smisla :) 
<SilverSpace> fora je za ronioce ak komadi u njemu veslaju
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/COTF3aqW8AANjE_.jpg
 * jelly primjecuje da je i BotaniCar zapeo na imguru
<BotaniCar> Sssshhhhhh
<jelly> (also nije kajak nego kanu ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam jel mi gori imgur ili wiki :) 
<ivoks> jelly: to je kajak
<ivoks> oblik camca ne odredjuje je li nesto kajak ili kanu
<ivoks> vec veslo
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_canoeing_and_kayaking
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/MPDi1g6.png # ce da umrem od smijanja :) 
<ivoks> bemti
<ivoks> zaboravio punjac doma
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hgss-ovci-spasili-32-godisnjakinju-koja-je-pet-dana-lutala-mosorom-nije-jela-ni-spavala--pila-je-vrlo-malo--a-vecinom-je-meditirala/1411782/
<SilverSpace> nije cehinja
<BotaniCar> Laže
<dodobas> SilverSpace: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.jutarnji.hr.
<BotaniCar> "većinom je meditirala" :) lol, kaj je pojela porciju gljiva previse ? :) 
<dodobas> puklo, mora da je zanimljiv clanak
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/francuska-odlucila--a-engleska-razmatra--zapocet-cemo-sa-zracnim-napadima-na-islamsku-drzavu--to-mora-prestati-/1411937/
<ivoks> koji glupani
<ivoks> ameri ih bombardiraju vec godinu dana
<ivoks> sada ih i rusi bombardiraju
<ivoks> ocito bombardiranje ne pomaze :)
<ivoks> treba ih raketirati :D
<BotaniCar> Nema tu nish dok ne spuste kopnene snage, problem je sto majke glasaca ne vole da im djeca ginu u tudjini
<ivoks> morati ce odabrati
<ivoks> ili mi tamo
<ivoks> ili oni ovdje
<BotaniCar> Da, tako je jednostavno. 
<ivoks> ta ce sirija postati kompliciranija od izraela i bosne
<ivoks> assad protiv svih
<ivoks> rusi uz assada i protiv svih
<ivoks> ameri uz pobunjenike ali protiv assada i isisa
<ivoks> nijemci ce poslovicno htjeti biti dobri sa svima
<ivoks> englezima ce se avioni porusiti prije nego dodju do italije, pa ce optuziti madjare da su ih srusili
<ivoks> francuzi ce zakomplicirati, pa ce bombardirati namibiju umjesto sirije
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> europi treba jedan predsjednik
<Mmike> zaboravio si talijane
<Mmike> ti ce pobjec, odmah :D
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> oni nece nista
<ivoks> ko da ih ni nema
<ivoks> gadno je sto tamo nema dvije strane
<ivoks> nema ni tri strane
<ivoks> tamo je 56 strana u konfliktu
<ivoks> i nije ni cudo sto i muski bjeze jer... tam vise ne znas ni tko ni za sto se bori
<ivoks> pa mislim... vidi tu dezorijentaciju
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bsDP5DznDQ
<datase> YouTube: ᴴᴰ Tanks with GoPro's™ , get destroyed in Jobar Syria ♦ subtitles ♦ - 0:31:48 - 3792510 views - 6498 likes / 1081 dislikes
<ivoks> iz tenka puca na 5m udaljenosti
<ivoks> to je gore neg vukovar
<ivoks> za sta bi se tamo borio
<BotaniCar> Skinuo sam hladnjak s svog mini-PC-a pred tjedan dana, radi k'o zmaj :) Mislim "radi" - pusta filmove :) Atom zakon :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0gYzih9Y84
<datase> YouTube: isis Tank Blown Up By Syrian Military‬‏ - 0:00:59 - 83031 views - 223 likes / 14 dislikes
<ivoks> tam svi vicu isto
<ivoks> 'you can run, but then you'll only die tired'
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> Mmike: ak te ascinira a-10, baci oko na ac-130
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cfCZ3y4M0E
<Mmike> jao :)
<datase> YouTube: AC-130 in Action Firing Its Tank's Cannon - AC-130 Hercules At Firing Range - 0:04:44 - 826266 views - 1731 likes / 148 dislikes
<Mmike> iaok
<Mmike> a-10 je kralj
<jelly> https://twitter.com/liamosaur/status/640788031054548992
<ivoks> lol
<BotaniCar> o lol
<SilverSpace> ovi tenkisti rokaju ga rokaju 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/DnJpZkzxWKY?t=5m30s
<datase> YouTube: RPG Destroys Tank In Syria 18+ [NSFW] - 0:07:52 - 958462 views - 2254 likes / 510 dislikes
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako ti se bude uspomene na rat pogledaj "broj 55" ; imam dvoje PTSPjevaca kaj nisu sa mnom mogli gledati film jer im je bio pre realan 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne bum ga ni ja pogledao vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> joj kak je tesko sjedeti na stolcu bez naslona
<SilverSpace> kicma trpi
<vileni> wd green na hetzner masini, highlight of the day
<BotaniCar> green diskovi bilo gdje, mrzim ih 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa eto, imas jednog manje za mrziti od jucer
<BotaniCar> Jesi ga, ha ? BRAVO ! Reci ces nam koliko radnih sati ima disk koji si dobio kao zamjenski 
<vileni> BotaniCar: onaj s kojim je bio u raidu ima 26818, vjerujem da ce i zamjenski biti tu negdje :)
<jelly> udev: renamed network interface eth1 to rename3
<jelly> centos mnogo zabavan
<ivoks> jebo pas mater onom tko se sjetio te gluposti da mijenja interface imena
<ivoks> da mu jebo pas mater
<jelly> jebo!
<ivoks> koji kufer je sad p1p5
<ivoks> ako imam dva, kako ce se onda zvati?
<ivoks> p1p6 ili p1p52?
<hrvojem> https://major.io/2015/08/21/understanding-systemds-predictable-network-device-names/
<ivoks> il p2p5
<ivoks> ono, koji kufer?
<SilverSpace> is kaj stvarno 
<jelly> c3p0
<jelly> dmesg: vmci module is older than RHEL 6.2 ... applying fixups    /etc/redhat-release: CentOS release 6.6 (Final)
<SilverSpace> Wily Werewolf 
<SilverSpace> bemu misa jos malo 
<ivoks> lagano ostajemo bez abecede
<ivoks> a jooooooooooj
<ivoks> pa danas je praznik u amerika
<ivoks> zato je sve tak tiho :D
<ivoks> http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/15798/production/_85406978_5d7e4df1-2c49-4807-929c-ce9700a6ae95.jpg
<ivoks> onak... 2015. je
<SilverSpace> zajebano bez naslona skoro sam se sad naslonio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-za-htv-u-arenu-je-dosla-samo-kolinda--nije-bilo-premijera-/1411518/
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> tko mu kriv kad si na krivu stranu sjeo 
<SilverSpace> PR 
<SilverSpace> kaze franko da su na nebu "van zemljaci" i da idem vidjet
<jelly> zemljaci voze helikopter?
<BotoSmot1> jelly: to je v6 ili v7 ( funny renaming, also: zakaj rinejma NIC ? )?
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> opa Ferrari nema ništa protiv isporuke svojih motora Red Bullu
<ivoks> veli lik da u hrvatskoj nema niti se moze uzgajati marihuana
<BotoSmot1> kad ih mercedes svejedno sve shije :) 
 * BotoSmot1 nije pogledao ni jednu utrku
<jelly> BotoSmot1: centos 6.6, imao je na dva mjesta MAC zapisan (u ifcfg-* i u udevu negdje)
<jelly> ivoks: ma kreteni, uzet ce slovenski model da se ne smije uzgajati, samo se smiju uvoziti pripravci.  Zasto bi nasa ekonomija proizvodila kad mozemo uvoziti iz EU
<BotoSmot1> Funny, ja sam imao svoj share zaboravljenih MAC adresa po fajlovima , kad sam klonirao virtualke i pretjerivao s snapshotima. Uvijek sam dobio nekakvo razumno ime za interface :) Bit ce mi se dugo nije desilo :) 
<BotoSmot1> btw, pokrenuo sam 8GB velik sh file, skinut s neprovjerenog torrenta, to je dobro, jel da ? :) 
<jelly> ivoks: hrpa EU-based pravilnika je takva ozakonjena pljacka
<dodobas> BotoSmot1: pa đe nađe 8Gb .sh file :)
<jelly> MatLab-install.sh
<BotoSmot1> Igre za linux, buraz. Ima ih. I velike su. I opasno *OPASNO* izgledaju. To je sad to. 
<BotoSmot1> Samo jos moram smisliti nacin da financijsli podnesem jos jedan novi/stari hobi ( gejmanje , jel ) 
<BotoSmot1> matlab y3
<jelly> zasto torrent kas imas na steamu :-)
<BotoSmot1> steam kosta :D
<BotoSmot1> Jos nisam odradio ovo drugo kaj sam napisao gore :) 
<ivoks> pa... ljudi su radili
<ivoks> neces im platiti njihov rad?
<jelly> ljudi su portali Portal :-)
<BotoSmot1> ivoks: vrlo vjerojatno budem. 
<BotoSmot1> Ovo kaj sam ukr'o nisam nasao kao demo. 
<BotoSmot1> Ne placam unaprijed 
<jelly> ah
<jelly> nastranu to sto nisi ni trazio pretjerano taj demo ;-)
<BotoSmot1> Mislim, imam za cigarete, nemam obraza reci da nemrem dati 3-4 kutije za softver :) 
<BotoSmot1> jelly: actualy , jesam ! Racunao sam da je demo manji i brzi za skinut nego igra ! :) 
<BotoSmot1> I dalje sam pe*er i lopov, kasnije sam se sjetio da sam mogao pogledat' neku duzu gameplay snimku na *tubetu
<BotoSmot1> |al portali poort|
<SilverSpace> BotoSmot1: sram te bilo :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto pukne stream nakon par sekundi 
<SilverSpace> u vlc
<Mmike> ovaj juju, kad radi
<Mmike> pa to je takva prejebenica
<SilverSpace> kad radi? :)
<Mmike> pa ponekad se malo zblesira :)
<obrut> meni to sve izgleda da ce biti dok radis onak kak su oni to zamislili
<obrut> ce biti ok
<obrut> kako me strefi herc kad kod vidim "cinder" u bilo kakvim openstack related stvarima... mi imamo jedan sustav koji se zove cinder koji je mene zapao :P  trebali smo registrirat ime :P
<BotoSmot1> Onda ste skuzili da su menadzeri vec u bonuse za dobru godinu utukli pare koje su trebale ici u razboj i branding ? 
<obrut> mangeri uvijek utuku pare u gluposti
<BotoSmot1> i prije reda :) 
<obrut> tocno po boji okoline koju vidim kroz prozor kuzim koliko je kisa ocistila atmosferu
<SilverSpace> i onda skuze da bi to sve trebalo iz pocetka 
<SilverSpace> namjerno 
<obrut> bas sam isao pogledati source jednog charma, ajme majko
<obrut> a drugi najkoristeniji charm u instalacijskoj skripti ima svasta ukodirano :P
<obrut> mislim da bih radije rucno deployao stvari nego prepustio automatsku instalaciju ovakvim pizdarijama koje je bogtepitajtko pisao
<Mmike> obrut: i grdno bi pogrijesio :)
<Mmike> charmovi su jebeni
<Mmike> mosh si sam svoje napisat
<Mmike> pazi sad
<Mmike> ocu ubit cinder node i dodat novi
<Mmike> juju add-unit cinder
<Mmike> pricekam da se doda
<Mmike> juju remove-unit cinder/0
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> nema drkanja po conf fajlovima, restartanja cuda, gledanja sto i kako
<Mmike> idem doma
<obrut> kuzim ja sve to... dok ih pises sam vjerojatno su ok :) al kad vidis sto su drugi pisali, zgadi ti se :)
<Mmike> jesi vidio ti sors od mysqla
<Mmike> ili uopce bilo ceg drugog? :)
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> postgresov sors je jeben
<Mmike> vecinu vremena
<Mmike> fakat, onak
<Mmike> pun kufer mosh naucit samo citajuc sors
<Mmike> oso sam doma :)
<obrut> kace netko vise napisat neki suvisli python api za neke linux administrativne stvari... da ovi jadni pisci charmova ne pozivaju subprocess.*call* stalno :P
<hrvojem> obrut:  imas ansible :)
<hrvojem> vecina modula je u pythonu pisana
<BotoSmot1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5HX67WqUSY # charape ubijaju!
<datase> YouTube: Metallica - Master of Puppets (Sock Puppet Parody) - 0:03:08 - 432109 views - 5938 likes / 56 dislikes
<BotoSmot1> Awkward moment when a sock can play better than Lars.
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<dodobas> obrut: daj link na sors tog čarma :)
<Mmike> obrut, kaj fali subprocess.callu?
<dodobas> Mmike: a ovisi kako ga izvrsavas
<Mmike> ovisi kaj ti treba
<Mmike> al' mislmi da obruta zivcira kaj se python koristi k'o bash
<dodobas> Mmike: daj link na sors
<Mmike> libpython2.7-dev:
<Mmike> https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/trusty/postgresql/trunk
<Mmike> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/trusty/postgresql/trunk/view/head:/hooks/hooks.py#L195
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> doso mi proc!
<Mmike> zena mi kad tek sad pokazala
<Mmike> 4jezgreni AthlonII
<Mmike> 600e
<Mmike> 40W TDP
<Mmike> 200 kuna :)
<dodobas> a ne znam Mmike, ne volim takav kod ... kad imas 3000 linija i ne znam odakle bi krenuo :)
<dodobas> koliko kuzim hookovi su neki entry-pointovi...
<Mmike> ma nebitno
<Mmike> subprocess si tijo vidjet
<Mmike> kad oces iz pitona pokrenut/zaustavit neki servis
<Mmike> kak ces to?
<dodobas> preko dbusa :P
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> tog se nikad ne bih sjetio
<Mmike> iako, znas kaj 
<Mmike> treba napisat piton restart server
<Mmike> i onda on provajda pajton api
<Mmike> i onda se spojis na njega
<Mmike> i on restarta servis
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> jos ga deployas u HA modu
<Mmike> i eto ti na
<Mmike> rjesen problem
<obrut> hrvojem: hoces reci da je u sklopu ansiblea napisan api s kojim recimo mozes mountat/umountat deviceove, managirat network interfaceove i slicno ? mislim, znam sto je ansible i za sto se koristi, ali ga nisam tak dozivljavao
<obrut> Mmike: pa nist osim sto ga moras pozivat :) ja ga isto koristim iz python skripti :)
<obrut> no upravo to sto si sad spomenuo, kad bi bio neki python api za sistemske stvari, bilo bi lakse managirati sistem :)
<obrut> dodobas: ma uzmi bilo koji charm u svakom ima nekih pizdarija :P hardkodiranih pathova koji uopce ne moraju biti ispravni i raznih djidja
<obrut> ja sam gledao za wildfly i zgrozio se, a i za rabbitmq mi (koji je drugi najkoristeniji) mi nesto hardkodirano izgleda strasno
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti je hardkodirano?
<Mmike> obrut, srce ti, ti si mladji od mene a ponasas se k'o da si sistemac od 72ge :)
<obrut> Mmike: pa pathovi do instalacija nekog treceg softvera koji tamo uopce ne mora biti :P
<obrut> recimo do nagios pluginova :P
<Mmike> na primjer?
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> nagios plugin je tocno tamo di mora bit
<Mmike> i ja starim - IPA mi postaje ok
<obrut> ipa je za curice :P
<Mmike> obrut, mlje
<obrut> obozavam kad pokrenem destruktivnu skriptu i onda se cimnem i bacim pogled u kojem sam prozoru odnosno na kojem sam serveru :P
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-08
<hrvojem> obrut: mislim da mozes pisat module koji to rade, ako vec ne postoji tako nest u galaxy 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hrvojem> obrut: za mountanje imas: http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/mount_module.html 
<hrvojem> networking moduli: http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/list_of_network_modules.html
<hrvojem> a dobar dio mozes i odradit sa command modulom
<ivoks> and the un unnazied the world. forever.
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTqYftNZ6js
<datase> YouTube: Idiocracy 2006 complete full movie in English - 1:12:06 - 76165 views - 321 likes / 12 dislikes
<ivoks> i jos stream na tv...
<Mmike> I tak
<Mmike> kratko je trajalo pojeftinjenje benzina :)
<vileni> jos u mjesecu kad sam vecinom isao biciklom
<ivoks> pojeftinit ce opet
<ivoks> dolar je opet bio ojacao prema euru
<ivoks> ali euro ce se vratiti gdje je bio
<Mmike> ja sam dans htio biciklom
<Mmike> pa sam izasao van
<Mmike> i reko 'fak of'
<Mmike> 6,62891
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nije lose
<Mmike> iako bi bas mogo 7,5 bit :D
<jelly> .coffee me
 * datase cooks a black, cracked mug of coffee and hands it to me
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> .coffe you
<jelly> https://imgur.com/vxH5Yqt (nsfw?)
<Mmike> mi imamo bota na poslu
<Mmike> kojj tak, pomaze u bugovima, caseovima
<Mmike> napises bugid, ovaj ti pejsta url
<Mmike> i slicno
<Mmike> e, od jucer, za svaki URL koji pejstam veli 'mmike is pasting potentially malicious URL'
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> to radi i na #debian
<jelly> osim ovog mmike dijela
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo prvi puta mi se ubuntu sam zacrnio ekran i odlogirao 
<SilverSpace> vlc pokrenut
<jelly> "odlogirao" obicno znaci "krepali X-i"
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne znam kaj bilo vratio se samo na login
<SilverSpace> sekundu trajalo 
<Mmike> srusili ti se xi
<Mmike> i ldm ili kaj vec se vratilo nazsad
<SilverSpace> odoh u skolu 
<Mmike> ajde
<Mmike> vrijeme ti je
<Mmike> kol'ko godina vec imas
<BotaniCar> 40 godina, jos 4 razred :) 
<BotaniCar> Vidis, kak je skolstvo prije bilo drugacije - mogao si past' razred. Sjecam se kak smo u 5-om razredu dobili jednu curku koja je skoro 17 godina imala :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad ti kreces u skolu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam jos ~2 godine, 3, ako uspijem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uzivaj do tada 
<jelly> BotaniCar: cek, vise nema padanja razreda??
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad si zadnji put cu da itko veli"joj, dete mi je palo razred" ? Formalno, mogucnost postoji. Statisticki, nasi djaci su svi odlikasi :(
<BotaniCar> I kaj da ja sinu velim, zakaj uciti ? 
<BotaniCar> Ok, imam snazan argument: "sine, tata nema veze, morat ces znati", ali nisam siguran da ce me skuzit' iz prve :) 
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20150907-is-this-the-strangest-ferrari-there-ever-was
<ivoks> izgleda kao pogrebno vozilo
<BotaniCar> svi sportski auti su pogrebna vozila.
<jelly> za '72 je to valjda bilo ok
<BotaniCar> opet novi(ji) bindlibsi .. fakin linux i nadogradnje, postaje gori od windowsa  :) 
<jelly> mda, nisu libsi krivi sto je bind bagav.  Nadji sto ih koristi, i nadji zamjenu za taj alat
<jelly> a i nisu zakrpe problem dok god se nista ne mora restartat
<BotaniCar> Ma, problem je :( Pre  paranoican sam da autoriziram automaCko azuriranje, a rucno mi jede vrijeme , ne puno, ali jede. No, sve si rekao, mogu ili mijenjati alat ili kenjati kak su dosadni :( 
 * BotaniCar juce bljunuo 50€ za linux igru ! 
<jelly> s/linux //; i sad znas kakve su normalne cijene novih igrica
<ivoks> ja sam isto kupio jednu igru
<ivoks> nikad ju nisam igrao
<ivoks> stalno igram ove besplatne
<jelly> ja sma poceo jednu al me pati sto moram spajati misa da zavrsim zadnji level
<jelly> tesko ciljat sa trackpointom
<jelly> xkcd://606
<BotaniCar> jelly: iznimno je vazno napomenuti da je igra za linux! Windows igre sam ili dobijao na poklon ili krao ! Ovo sam platio iz uvjerenja :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: poortal ?
<jelly> kosta $5 ne 50e
<BotaniCar> dodobas: Pillars of eternity ( izgleda kao Baldur's gate, nisam mogao odoljeti ) 
<dodobas> uh... samo 50€ kazes...
<BotaniCar> **50€
<dodobas> ja patim za Icewind Dale... ;/
<BotaniCar> mamicu im, DCL-ovi su jos 70€ ; no, dok ja igru prodjem mozda budu i dzaba :) 
<dodobas> to mi je bilo tako super
 * BotaniCar IWD i Planescape fura kroz wine 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koja igra
<BotaniCar> Trosi tko nfsen ? Kak postelati "by host" prikaz ? Slozio sam kumulative po subnetima i po vrsti prometa, bilo bi mi zgodno da mogu vidjeti netflow grafove po hostovima. ( lijen sam kucat', ako netko vec ima template ) :D
<BotaniCar> mmike: Pillars of eternity ( http://store.steampowered.com/app/291650 )
<Mmike> ja cekam project cars
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :) to je k'o wow :)
<Mmike> meni su sve te igre iste
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj nisi nikaj igrao, samo skicnuo 
<BotaniCar> k'o kad us meni python i php isti :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: pazi sto pricas :)
<dodobas> jer Cars je isto kao need for speed :P
<SilverSpace> osisao sam se 
<SilverSpace> sad mi je lakse
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: :) I ja bi morao ! 
<Mmike> dodobas: u biti je slicno, al' nije isto
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak je to razlicito od silkroda?
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile na ovo bi trebalo isil poslati http://is.gd/m8G8lM
<dodobas> BotaniCar: spominju da je bagovita?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jutros sam se obrijao zarastao ko zadnji majmun na ovome svijetu
<BotaniCar> dodobas: juce sam ukr'o torrent da probam, poigrao se pol sata, sve je radilo, kupio sam igru :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako je bagovita, neka ju, nije mi prva :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel' znate vi nekog tko gleda te rijeliti emisije ? Kaj vele, zakaj si to rade ? :D
<ivoks> znam ja jednu koja gleda ove pjevacke
<ivoks> al ona je pjevacica, pa fakat gleda ekipu kako pjeva
<BotaniCar> Kak se opravdava ? Ima afinitete prema glazbi pa glda kak se ne smije pjevati ( AFAIK, ti pjevacki su jos i najmanje losi ) 
<BotaniCar> ahh, figures
<ivoks> pa po toj logici...
<ivoks> ako se u big brotheru samo seksaju
<ivoks> onda oni koji ne gledaju - ni ne znaju sto je seks
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Logika drzi vodu :) Emisija ima nevidjenu gledanost u cijeloj regiji koja istovremeno nema nikakav natalitet :) 
<ivoks> mozda se to sad promijeni
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> :) Kad nam ISILovci dodju promijeniti demografsku sliku, bude :) 
<BotaniCar> I, kaj se ti smijes, zakaj nemas bar troje djece u svojim godinama ? :D
<BotaniCar> Kome ces silne firme ostavit' ? :D
<ivoks> to je jako dobro pitanje
<BotaniCar> Sorry, nisam mislio ni okvirno biti ozbiljan 
<ivoks> fakat ne znam
<ivoks> ali je ozbiljno pitanje
<ivoks> i ja nemam odgovor
<Mmike> glupi cpufreq selektor setira governor samo za jedan cpu
 * BotaniCar ceka da ivoks digne ruke od informatike, osnuje obitelj i pocne se baviti prehramon ili necim korisnim :) 
<Mmike> a ne za sve
<Mmike> kakva debilana
<BotaniCar> *prehranom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si ti negdje nasao dokumentaciju u kojoj , na meni shvatljivom jeziku, pise kak taj governor uopce radi ? 
<BotaniCar> Malo sam gledao cijelu tu pricu kad si prvi put iznio problem i stvar izgleda k'o jebeni voodoo
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/show-koji-u-hrvatskoj-prati-600-tisuca-ljudi-nezaposleni-balkanci--lijeni-i-lazljivi--koji-nece-zajednici-dati-bas-nista/1412294/
<ivoks> vidi ti tu sliku
<BotaniCar> Mislim, znam da to tebi nije bed jer si navikao na juju i charmse :) 
<ivoks> pa kak ekipa, koja to gleda, ne povraca?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: instaliraj cpufregutils
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tocno zbog tog clanka/slike sam isao tu plakati da je sve u ku*cu
<Mmike> kaj kak ne povraca?
<Mmike> zakaj bi povracali?
<Mmike> htjeli smo kapitalizam, eto nam kapitalizam
<Mmike> ispiranje mozga, turbo-mode
<ivoks> pogledao sam danas opet idiocracy
<ivoks> to bi trebalo za lektiru
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj svi poistovjecuju kapitalizam i generalni pad/brisanje kvalitativnih kriterija u kulturi ? 
<BotaniCar> Zadnje sto sam gledao, tradicionalno kapitalisticke zemlje imaju i kulturu generalno i kulturu znanja
<Mmike> imaju
<Mmike> al' imaju i big brither
<Mmike> brother
<BotaniCar> Imaju, ali nema gledanost kao kod nas ! 
<BotaniCar> u postocima, jel 
<BotaniCar> Jebote (nemrem ne psovat') ; izadjem ispred zgrade u terminu kad je neki taj drek i na svim prozorima vidis kak se sjene jednako micu - svi se truju time 
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> lako za rtl i novu
<ivoks> znas kaj mene muci
<ivoks> to sto su NatGeo i Discovery postali isti shit
<BotaniCar> A, jos uviijek su bez premca najbolji :( 
<ivoks> ma nisu
<hrvojem> history channel ima vise realitya nego povijesti
<ivoks> postali su isto sranje
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> i natgeo
<ivoks> i discovery
<ivoks> sve je postalo uzas
<ivoks> a mtv vise nije music tv, sad je moron tv
<hrvojem> od dokumentarnih/znansvenih programa je ostao samo BBC jos
<BotaniCar> Vidis, mozda je MTV kriv ! Idolizirali smo ih k'o mladi, a oni su prvi poceli srat' ! 
<Mmike> money money money
<Mmike> ekipa ne zeli gledat dokumentarce
<Mmike> zeli gledat reality showowe
<BotaniCar> Ekipa, kao i mala djeca, ne smije dobiti sto zeli,nego sto joj ja kazem ! 
<Mmike> gladan sam
<Mmike> ispeko sam jos jedan ajvar
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sunce ti garavo, kak bi te ja nagovorio da danas doletis da ti poklonim jedan-dva svoja ajvara, a ti usput odlucis meni pokloniti jedan svoj ? :D
<BotaniCar> Mislim da imam i kulena doma, da zamezimo :D
<ivoks> nije istina da ekipa ne zeli gledati dokumentarce
<ivoks> ima masa ljudi koji zele
<BotaniCar> da, apropo dokumentaraca, tko uopce nudi neki dokumentarac u 20h radnim danom ? 
<ivoks> samo sto ima vise onih koji zele gledati guzice i sise
<BotaniCar> ma ni nemamo izbora, treniraju i nas i nas ukus ko pese
<ivoks> ja pogledam barem dva doxa svaki dan
<ivoks> na youtubetu
<BotaniCar> ajde, mi smo stariji pa znamo da ima i nekaj drugo, ali moj mali bu brijao da je default koji mu se nudi dobar
<BotaniCar> ( ili uopce nece gledati telku, sto mu toplo zelim ) 
<Mmike> Masa i Medved
<Mmike> i Dora
<Mmike> to moze
<Mmike> ostalo - njet :)
<BotaniCar> Nu tak sto ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si vid'o da je Bobo postao otac ? :) 
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> di
<Mmike> sta?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> je'l u .hr on
<Mmike> ili kako sad sta?
<BotaniCar> FB , postao novost :) Nije u HR koliko znam, ali znam da planira do rodne grude uskoro, karte su vec kupili :D
<ivoks> svi se pokupili van
<ivoks> i neki s ovog kanala ce otici :/
<Mmike> naravno
<BotaniCar> Ja ne idem osim ako me potjeraju, da se za strance raditi i odavde :) Samo jos da tax evasion usavrsim :) 
<Mmike> kaj ces tu?
<Mmike> nije bed radit za strance
<Mmike> bed je ispiranje mozga s crkvom/religijom
<Mmike> bed je homofobna spika
<Mmike> bed je generalna ksenofobija
<Mmike> nerad, ljenost, spika 'sjebi drugog da on ne sjebe tebe'
<ivoks> da, to je zajeb
<ivoks> ali znas kaj
<ivoks> to *nije* bilo tak prije 15 godina
<ivoks> nije.
<ivoks> neki kurac se desio unazad 15 godina da smo tako degradirali
<BotaniCar> U mom malom balonu to i dalje nije tako, ja sam okruzen ljudima koji su super. Samo svako malo mi nesto ukaze da sam u balonu, malom balonu. 
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> i mein je tak ilo
<Mmike> onda sam se vratio na facebook
<Mmike> jos 2 tjedna, da se dogovori godisnjica mature, i ode
<Mmike> prokleti vrijemegub
<Mmike> najgore mi kad australci napadnu
<Mmike> proklete ustase
<SilverSpace> lol 
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> kak nekome pruziti utjehu
<SilverSpace> a meni kazete da franka ne ucim da je faceboke
<SilverSpace> fuj
<ivoks> kad i ta osoba i ti i svi ostali znate da nema izlaza
<ivoks> da je bolest toliko uznapredovala
<ivoks> sto reci da podignes duh?
<BotaniCar> Nish, sjedi i placi s frendom, kaj ces. 
<Mmike> https://github.com/pixelb/ps_mem/
<ivoks> a i ta pitanja
<ivoks> kako da punim bateriju da sto dulje traje
<ivoks> jebte baterija...
<Mmike> https://flexion.org/posts/2014-03-memory-consumption-of-linux-desktop-environments.html
<Mmike> unity je clear winner :)
<BotaniCar> i uz to ljepse izgleda od ostalih invajormenta, i windows gumb ispravno povlaci "start" meni :) 
<BotaniCar> Unity do tokija ! 
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> 320mb
<ivoks> samo?
<ivoks> pa to nije nis
<ivoks> s obzirom da radi ono kaj ja hocu
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> idem na bic, pa do ureda
<rut> oo pa di si muffin ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/zivot/studentica-poginula-pozirajuci-za-fotografiju-pala-je-sa-700-metara-visoke-stijene-u-norveskoj/
<jelly> badum badum
<SilverSpace> bome red bull ozbiljno misli odjebat renault
<SilverSpace> mercedes neda motore ali ferari nema nis protiv
<Mmike> zima je
<ivoks> stigoh
<ivoks> 24min
<ivoks> 3:36 po kilometru
<ivoks> mirka: ^ si vidla?
<ivoks> koliko tebi treba?
<mirka> ivoks, pa u prosjeku je to upravo to, 24 minute :D
<mirka> znaci malo si brzi 
<ivoks> kak malo
<ivoks> pa ti si blize skoro 1/6 puta
<ivoks> to je 5min brze :)
<ivoks> prvi km mi je bio najsporiji zbog semafora
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/en/users/ante-karamatic/sport-sessions/1020455010
<hrvojem> ivoks: jesi ti na kraju uzeo novi bic?
<BotaniCar> Nakon sastanka sa mojim programerima i dizajnerima, te nakon što smo detaljno prošli svaku stavku Vaše specifikacije možemo Vam ponuditi sljedeće:
<BotaniCar> Cijena bi iznosila: 26 000 kn
<BotaniCar> Rok izrade: 70 radnih dana.
<BotaniCar> 2 mjeseca za bloody 3-column-scroll-down web :) 
<BotaniCar> Netko misli da sam pao na glavu :) 
<ivoks> hrvojem: jesam
<hrvojem> onaj specialized ili nest drugo?
<ivoks> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/rockhopper-pro-evo-2015-650b-mountain-bike-ec070632
<hrvojem> nice
<ivoks> ma drek je nice
<ivoks> moram ga sutra odnijeti natrag u ducan
<ivoks> i reci im da se 1/3 tih novaca moze kupiti 10x bolji bicikl
<ivoks> ovaj bicikl, kada se vozi 40km/h, stvara se dovoljno 'vjetra' koji pogadja njegovu rezonantnu frekvenciju
<ivoks> cijela rama pocne vibrirati
<ivoks> i onda sve pocne zvoniti na njemu
<ivoks> katafakinstrofa
<ivoks> to se moze desiti na biciklu od 2000kn
<ivoks> pa ajde, i na onom od 3000kn
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad ce ti salesman reci da ga trebas voziti ili brze ili sporije, da si out of spec :)
<ivoks> al ne za ove novce
<ivoks> a i diskovi su jako glasni
<ivoks> jako jako glasni
<ivoks> ne moram zvoniti, samo zakocim i to je takav sum da me ljudi 10m ispred cuju
<ivoks> osim toga bic je super
<ivoks> ima lose pedale, al lako za to
<hrvojem> nda to je zanimljivo
<hrvojem> svi imaju lose pedale 
<ivoks> ma i bolje, ne placas skupo neke koje ces baciti
<ivoks> fora je sic koji se dize i spusta
<ivoks> fora je mjenjac (na kojem ne pisu brzinu pa vozis prema osjetu, a ne nekoj spranci)
<ivoks> fora je boja i kotaci
<ivoks> nisam se jos skroz naviknuo na takav siroki volan
<ivoks> viilica je super
<ivoks> ono, dobar je
<hrvojem> iako diskovi se ne bi trebali cuti nakon nekog vremena, probaj se spustit malo niz sljeme ili neko vece brdo pa ih malo spalit
<ivoks> ma nije da skripe
<ivoks> spalio sam to vec
<ivoks> nego su bas glasni
<hrvojem> s obzirom da si rekao da zivis iznad trgovine odi ih gnjavi da rjese
<ivoks> pa budem
<ivoks> sutra im nosim bicikl
<ivoks> imam jedan downhill na murteru
<ivoks> di ne mozes dole bez kocnica
<hrvojem> znam da su meni rekli da dodjem svakako na servis nakon mjesec dana voznje da pregledaju jer treba sto jos postelat s obzirom da je novi bic
<ivoks> pa tako i ne mozes s bilo kojim biciklom
<ivoks> da, i meni isto
<ivoks> i sutra im ga donesem
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/en/users/ante-karamatic/sport-sessions/1015894990
<ivoks> ovo od 4km je takav downhill
<ivoks> po kamenju
<ivoks> onom, krsu :)
<ivoks> tam ak fulas, ode glava
<hrvojem> You are not allowed to see the map
<Mmike> prejero sam sa soljenjem
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> ivoks: You are not allowed to see the map
<ivoks> ma daj?
<SilverSpace> hokej danas
<ivoks> a bummer onda
<ivoks> napravite si account :D
<ivoks> skinite i kupite runtastic aplikacije
<ivoks> predobre su
<ivoks> pogotovo ova za sklekove i trbusnjake
<Mmike> ivoks: koliko km za tih 24 minute?
<ivoks> a jel ovo vidite?
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/sport-sessions/1020455010?namespace=runtastic
<hrvojem> nope
<ivoks> ne, mapa se ne vidi
<ivoks> ne vidi se nista
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: nema prijenosa?
<ivoks> inace ima i graf uspona, brzine...
<Mmike> http://www.walmart.com/ip/42248089?reviews_limit=9&action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=42248089&placement_id=irs-106-m2&strategy=PWVAV&visitor_id&category=&client_guid=1ee7cff5-d2ba-451a-8efc-21ccb2899f80&customer_id_enc&config_id=106&parent_item_id=42248079&parent_anchor_item_id=42248079&guid=25e6b6f3-53c5-44ac-a12b-c382d561d29b&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n?reviews_limit=9&
<Mmike> TO je bicikl, a ne ti
<ivoks> ima frend na murteru slican :)
<Mmike> ivoks: to na mobitel nakeljis i ovaj mjeri?
<Mmike> zgodno
<ivoks> runtastic?
<Mmike> meni za 8 kilometara treba oko 25 minuta
<Mmike> s tim da picim k'o sivonja po ljubljanskoj do remize
<Mmike> a onda kako di
<ivoks> pa da, meni je trebalo 5-6 minuta za prvi kilometar
<ivoks> semafori i promet
<Mmike> najgore mi od SCa do erdodyjeve, nemrem po cesti
<SilverSpace> http://i001.radikal.ru/1103/7d/58ca7ab7c9af.jpg
<Mmike> nego kroz ljude
<Mmike> od kad sam si stavio guvernalopodizac i nakon toga podigao sic 25 km/h bez beda peljam
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: da nece bit ali vjerojatno ce se naci stream
<Mmike> prije mi je 18-20 bio cruising speed, na 23 sam se vec fest umarao
<SilverSpace> dvorana je jebena
<Mmike> ovog mongoose-like bicikla sam vidio neki dan na cesti
<ivoks> Mmike: sa starim bajkom sam mogao brze nego s ovim
<Mmike> reko, home-made, lik fakat nezna kaj bi
<ivoks> ovaj ima gume 2.3
<Mmike> i onda odjdem u ciklocentar i vidim taj bajk tamo :D
 * Mmike ima ovo: http://2014.konaworld.com/lanai.cfm
<Mmike> nist posebno bajk, bio na popustu, pelja, radi, ide
<ivoks> mali neki diskovi
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sjebo je ciklocentar, al' nece priznat
<Mmike> sad moram zamijenit prednje i zadnje diskove
<Mmike> da im pokazem da ovaj disk koji je prednji sad ne koci
<Mmike> vlei lik da prednji kotac nesmije kocit tak da me prebaci preok
<SilverSpace> Barys Astana (KHL) https://endrigomiojevic.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/pogled_02.jpg
<Mmike> al' reko, prednji kotac koci losije neg zadnji!
<Mmike> pa kao, veli lik, to tak mora bit
<Mmike> al 'su mi podesili bajk i sve i jos montirali dete-stolac i sajlu preko, sve za 0 kuna
<Mmike> srca ti kak je zima :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj kiper opet ne radi :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> e, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> onaj sto si mi dao
<Mmike> gps za baciklo
<Mmike> ne radi mi, cini se da je baterija isla
<Mmike> osla
<Mmike> opce ga nemrem napunit
<Mmike> tj, kao, napunim ga i onda upalim i onda se zgasi za 10ak minuta
<SilverSpace> ah hm mohuce
<Mmike> mohuce buhute
<dodobas> meni treba 10min za kilometar ... pjesice :)
<Mmike> meni treba 4 kilometra u satu
<Mmike> ili 3
<Mmike> ovisi o hambekima :D
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' koristis pudb
<dodobas> ne znam sto je to
<dodobas> imas link ili da pitam internete?
<dodobas> jucer ... 7.09 km za 1h9min59
<Mmike> predobro! zaba ima 'demo', pa mogu drugi vidjet kak im je dobro/lose internet bankarstvo :)
<Mmike> dodobas: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pudb
<BotaniCar> To je hrabro od njih , ili su drugi toliko losi :D
<dodobas> Mmike: a ne... ili pdbpp ako bas moram, ali inace sve to imam unutar pycharma
<Mmike> nikak taj pajcarm upogonit
<Mmike> brijem da cu prije na emacs prec
<ivoks> SAD JE I SLUŽBENO: NIKAD VIŠE TURISTA U HRVATSKOJ Na Jadran se vratili Talijani, a dolazi i sve više Amerikanaca
<ivoks> ovo za amere smo mi krivi :)
<BotaniCar> Dragi Bo(n)ze hvala ti na tome sto si sjebao Grke 
<dodobas> Mmike: a fora je da s pycharmom... mozes radit i remote devlopment ...dok god imas ssh konekciju ...
<dodobas> odnosno... imas integriran remote envrionment 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kak to mislis?
<ivoks> pa to je sve Lorencin omogucio
<ivoks> bez njega ne bi bilo niti jednog turista
<ivoks> tak se nasi politicari postavljaju
<ivoks> kao da bez njih ne bi bilo nicega
 * BotaniCar se samoispravi cekicem po celu
<BotaniCar> Da, ivoks , tocno je kako si se nashalio 
<BotaniCar> I, ne dira me direktno, ali meni bi bilo draze da u sezoni imamo makar i manje gostiju, samo da sezona duze traje. Ali, kaj ja znam 
<ivoks> tak mi se ne da raditi danas
<ivoks> meni su u sezoni najgori rezultati u 7. i 8. mjesecu
<ivoks> najbolji su u 5. i 9.
<ivoks> 6. je isto dosta dobar, bolji nego 7.
<SilverSpace> mogao bi danas nesto staviti na medvescak 
<ivoks> 7. i 8. su prakticki godisnji :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ti si nest spominjao owncloud, koristis ti to? zadovoljan?
<BotaniCar> super je, dok ga ne nadogradis zabunom :) 
<BotaniCar> ode u mainteinance mode, a ti zaboravis da ga treba uciniti dostupnim :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, i ( bar meni) sve 3rd party addone ubije kod nadogradnje, razumijem zasto, ali mi generira posla 
<jelly> rezultati turizma su potpuno neovisni o tome ko je bio na vlasti, ne kuzim kak SDP ima obraza prodavat maglu... njihovi biraci nisu bas budale
<jelly> (no offense meant ;-)
<Mmike> hrvojem: koristim
<Mmike> dodobas: moram vidjet kak mogu to uintegrirat u charmove
<Mmike> iako, velim
<Mmike> mislim da cu na emacs
<Mmike> da mogu na malom ekranu raditi
<Mmike> vim je neupotrebljiv (meni) za programiranje
<Mmike> hrvojem: koristim, a jesam, nekak
<Mmike> ovo kaj BotaniCar veli
<Mmike> ima sranja, al' su lako rjesiva
<Mmike> dovoljno je malo PHPja znat
<Mmike> meni zgodno sto mogu shareat kontakte i kalendar sa zenom
<Mmike> odvjetnici i javni biljeznici ne smiju imat web stranice?
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> fakat
<jelly> ha?
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=214895402&scopeId=C&export=NO_EXPORT&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&fuels=DIESEL&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&isSearchRequest=true&maxPrice=40000&maxMileage=60000&minFirstRegistrationDate=2015-01-01&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=1#
<BotaniCar> E, ivoks : zakaj uopce Audi ? 
<ivoks> pricekat cu jos 3-4 mjeseca
<ivoks> da jos cijene padnu :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zakaj ne?
<ivoks> imas neku drugu sugestiju?
<BotaniCar> Ti dreki su tako precijenjeni da mi se place. Sjecam se kad smo hibrida kupovali, i odemo prvo u predstavnistva "svete trojke". Trazimo da nam naprave ponudu za ludu kolicinu novaca, naprave, skuzimo da nema jebenog odmaralista za ruku vozaca, pitamo trgovca da kaj s tim, veli on da moze, ali da i to moramo posebno nadoplatiti :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemam sugestiju, samo mi se audi malo zgadio. 
<ivoks> je, skupi su
<jelly> Something happened https://twitter.com/BucksterMcgee/status/583080755510771712
<BotaniCar> Nda, jos jedna stvar: svi stariji audiji tak' gadno dime. Doduse, samo potrosene dizelase u zadnje vrijeme vidim pa mi je uzorak mozda los
<ivoks> razlika u cijeni izmedju audija i forda ne odgovara razlici u cijeni
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> razlika u cijeni izmedju audija i forda ne odgovara razlici u kvaliteti
<ivoks> sve ja to znam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj ne ford onda ? Meni je uvijek bilo simpaticno kaj ne furas neku , za menadzment, isfuranu marku 
<ivoks> mondeo i mazda 6 sjedaju negdje izmedju a4 i a6
<BotaniCar> Mondeo, eto, bas fina kola !
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa vrijeme je da pocnem furat isfuranu marku :)
<ivoks> zato kaj hocu auto od 200+ konja
<BotaniCar> Ili da postanes trendsetter :) 
<ivoks> zato kaj sam na autocesti non-stop
<ivoks> treba mi veliki medjuosovinski razmak
<BotaniCar> ne znam, meni je ovaj audi kaj si linkao skroz sexy, ali ne znam kj jos ima za te pare
<BotaniCar> 40kiloeura je fina para .. 
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> al svodi se na ovo
<BotaniCar> mora biti benzinac/diesel ? 
<ivoks> ili cu novce dati drzavi
<ivoks> ili cu dati u auto
<jelly> BotaniCar: ima neka treca opcija? :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima, ali se ivoksu ne dopada. Nespretno sam pitao, zanimalo me je koje preferira 
<ivoks> kaj? struja?
<ivoks> naletio sam na nekoliko tesli na autoputu
<ivoks> em je auto ruzan
<jelly> struja jos nije realne opcija kod nas
<ivoks> em se ekipa vozi 100km/h
<ivoks> jer ako stisnu, nece voziti ni 10min
<BotaniCar> velim da za tebe to ne smatram opcijom, zanimalo me da li vise volis benzince ili dizle 
<ivoks> da imam hrpetinu novaca, da, uzeo bi rimac concept one
<ivoks> al nemam
<ivoks> dizel
<ivoks> tesla bi mi bio nazadovanje u odnosu na sto sad imam
<ivoks> taj auto jednostavno nije praktican
<ivoks> 150kn/h ne mozes od zagreba doci do zadra
<ivoks> jebes to
<ivoks> *km/h
<BotaniCar> Smije auto biti kabrio ? Mislim da bi morao voziti kabrio :) 
<ivoks> nekako brijem da cu se ozeniti i imati djecu i da bi bilo dobro da se i djeca mogu voziti u tom autu
<ivoks> zato sam i uzeo mondeo
<ivoks> ali, kao sto vidis... :)
<BotaniCar> Imas BMW X3 za te pare, dzipovi FTW ako vozis djecu ! 
<ivoks> x3 je mali auto
<ivoks> i trosi u 3pm na autoputu
<ivoks> budimo ozbiljni
<ivoks> ako je besmisleno kupovati audi, bmw je jos besmislenije
<jelly> ako vozis zenu i djecu neces se natjeravati
<BotaniCar> BMW X6 , 13,9/100km(comb) 
<ivoks> audi bar izgleda kao gospodski auto
<ivoks> jelly: pa da... necu, 150km/h nije natjeravanje
<ivoks> samo zelim doci od tocke a do tocke b a da nisam krepan
<ivoks> vidim koja je razlika mondeo u odnosu na focusa
<ivoks> i ne zelim ici ispod toga
<jelly> onda ces platiti gorivo
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa vise sam placao s focusom nego li s mondeom :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat je prepun internet audija u toj cjenovnoj kategoriji, sve drugo su ili jurilice za 2je ili dzipovi 
<jelly> na 150km/h?  zas se cudis
<ivoks> ovo sto sam radio u zadnjih 4-5 godina, mogu samo dati veliki naklon fordu
<ivoks> bez njega ne bi uspio
<jelly> fokus je za 130 ne 150 ;-)
<ivoks> nije poanta toliko brzine
<ivoks> vec dodjes krepan
<ivoks> auto je malen i zahtijeva vecu koncentraciju i veci trud dok vozis
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luFgV4nuSxc
<datase> YouTube: Bizarre Accident - 0:01:03 - 1349019 views - 1414 likes / 112 dislikes
<ivoks> i male greske te mogu kostati zivota
<ivoks> s vecim autima je voznja na autoputu sigurnija i pri vecim brzinama
<ivoks> jer ih jednostavno ne dovodis do granice izdrzljivosti
<ivoks> tako da...
<ivoks> kad god vidim da netko kupi clio za 30.000 eura, ja s tom osobom nemam vise o cemu razgovarati
<ivoks> to je ludjak :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je ovaj lijep http://tinyurl.com/qceddv4
<ivoks> palio sam se na mondeo dok ga nisam vidio uzivo
<ivoks> ocajan je
<ivoks> i jos mu pise 'powered by Microsoft'
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mu to pise ? :)
<ivoks> zato kaj ima microsoftov softver
<ivoks> mozes mislit kak cu sjest u to
<ivoks> toliko je novi mondeo promasen da je to tuzno
<ivoks> kasnio je 2-3 godine
<ivoks> i onda kada su ga stavili u prodaju, vec su najavili da raskidaju svu suradnju s microsoftom i vracaju se na qnx
<ivoks> sad... kao potencijalnom kupcu govoris mi da to sto mi prodajes je sranje
<BotaniCar> Gledam slike i svejedno mi je lijep, i vani i unutra 
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/11/ford-sync-3/
<BotaniCar> Ne k'o nova mazda 6, ali lijep :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for?user
<ivoks> radje bi uzeo novu mazdu 6 onda
<ivoks> 2830
<ivoks> 2912
<ivoks> to je medjuosovinski razmak
<ivoks> mazda
<ivoks> a6
<hrvojem> ivoks: za 40k eura dobijes novu mazdu6 sa full opremom
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> dobijem i a6 sa full opremom, star 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> jos kad bi nasao onoga sa led matrix svjetlima... jackpot
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSbbf-by0J4
<datase> YouTube: Audi Matrix LED technology - 0:00:41 - 315793 views - 285 likes / 15 dislikes
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> vidjet cemo kad dodje vrijeme za kupovinu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne kuzim kaj je ta zena zabrijala :)
<ivoks> http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-news/20150905/bizarre-crash-caught-on-camera-in-rowland-heights-driver-suspected-of-dui
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driving_under_the_influence
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> But Lacey was released from custody early Saturday due to insufficient evidence to support a criminal complaint, according to Los Angeles County booking records.
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> kak?
<ivoks>  "NE ŽELIM se predstavljati kao budući izbornik, ali ovo je nagrada za moj trud", kazao nam je trener Lokomotive, kandidat za izbornika Hrvatske. 
<ivoks> tko je cacic?
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/eb2015/clanak/navijac-bih-zbog-nacistickog-pozdrava-na-utakmici-izraela-na-eurobasketu-dobio-godinu-dana-zatvora/840716.aspx
<ivoks> tak treba... tako bi i mi trebali
<ivoks> sta si rekao? ustasa? partizan? pavelic? tito?
<ivoks> evo ti godina dana hladjenja
<BotaniCar> Cek malo, tip bude kreten, a ti bi ga poslao da ga hranim godinu dana ? Vise mi se svidjas kad zazivas lomace ili radne logore 
<BotaniCar> Kaj je iduce, tip bude ustasa, a ti mu nadjes posao ? :D
<BotaniCar> Iako, vidis, to bi u mom kvartu bila najgora kazna 
<jelly> koji je to kvart
<jelly> da ga znam zaobici
<BotaniCar> Sesvete :) Ovi koje vidim su orni za rad k'o cigan za tusiranje 
<jelly> hoce li uHans u100 vrtiti uBuntu http://www.geekbuying.com/item/UHANS-U100-352740.html
<BotaniCar> jelly: samo 100$ ? Koliko bi to kostalo nakon davanja ?
<jelly> nisam racunao, odbila me 2200 baterija
<BotaniCar> Kupis dvije, kaj sad
<jelly> al inace lepo izgleda
<jelly> i nije prevelik, za razliku od ostalih 5.5" djubradi
<BotaniCar> svidja mi se kaj ima i mehanicke tipke 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda narucim na adresu firme, za probu, i nadam se da nece nis naplatit 
<jelly> a mozda se moras zvati Hans
<BotaniCar> Drzim fige, dopadljiv je
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne kuzim ni ja zasto je istrcala na samom pocetku videa se vidi da nesto nije uredu 
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> https://www.marshallheadphones.com/mh_at_en/london-phone
<ivoks> malo je skup :D
<SilverSpace> krumpir salata
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> posalje lik mail da jel mogu doci u nemciju od 7. do 9. 9.
<jelly> i, ne mozes? :-)
<ivoks> pa mogao bi doci do 9. :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa i nije to skupo prema iPhone 
<jelly> pokvario se kondenzator fluksa, a dijelovi za DeLorean su nemoguci?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: london? nije, ali taj telefon ni nije neki top of the pops
<ivoks> samo je lijepi
<ivoks> moj ddelorean se zove germanwings
<jelly> ak krepa, mozes reci da ti je crko marsal
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> ak krepa... i won't be there to tell the story
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11999067_10207095997935949_4753507859406840230_n.jpg?oh=13283d1d2a2c3c3ffc968e234773a246&oe=56611201
<BotaniCar> Ne znam ,mislim da bi mi pecene klape isle uz vino bolje od tamburasa
<jelly> mmm, pecene kla... wait, what
<BotaniCar> Nisam ja to napisao ! :) 
<ivoks> znam kako se rijesiti reality showova!
<ivoks> hgk ima sud casti
<BotaniCar> Unity mi se sve vise dopada :) bas misle na zaboravljive ljude poput mene :) Drzis WIN key stisnut, i on ti da listu shortcuta <3
<ivoks> jednostavno treba donijeti pravilnik kojim se kaze da je komercijalno sudjelovanje tvrtki u tim projektima - necasno
<ivoks> pa nek se reklamiraju
<ivoks> a bez reklame nece biti ni showa
<BotaniCar> pa ce izaci iz komore jer im reality showovlje pospjesuje prodaju vise nego clanstvo u komori :D
<ivoks> neka
<ivoks> ali druge firme nece onda raditi s tom firmom
<BotaniCar> Doduse, svi koje znam bi najradije van iz komore :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a unity ti fensi smensi :)
<jelly> ivoks: a onaj kviz sa detektorom lazi?
<jelly> to je tek degutantno
<ivoks> unity je zakon.
<jelly> da, ak imas recentnu intel grafiku
<jelly> na nvidiji previse bagavo, amd ... nisam lud da koristim amd na linuxu
<ivoks> cudi me da na nvidiji i amdu ne radi tak dobro
<ivoks> ma cek malo
<ivoks> ja imam nvidiu
<ivoks> i radi super
<SilverSpace> ja imam amd i radi 
<SilverSpace> super
<SilverSpace> ja sam fakat jako zadovoljan sa AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3 
<jelly> ivoks: na 14.04 i 12.04 je radilo lose
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EllYgcWmcAY
<datase> YouTube: Save The Badger Badger Badger : animated music video : MrWeebl - 0:01:13 - 1664717 views - 25005 likes / 575 dislikes
<ivoks> kada je breezy badger izlazio...
<ivoks> ovo je bio hit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL6CDFn2i3I
<datase> YouTube: Badger song (Badger badger badger , mushroom mushroom) - 0:02:55 - 1244094 views - 5049 likes / 402 dislikes
<ivoks> a i ovo je kasnije bilo hit, za natty
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbby9coDRCk
<ivoks> 10 sati :D
<datase> YouTube: Narwhals | 10 Hours - 9:59:01 - 3512746 views - 23656 likes / 1418 dislikes
<jelly> Weebl (autor blesavih flash animacija) je inace i DJ. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdtF31AAZas&src_vid=EllYgcWmcAY&feature=iv&annotation_id=51cb6b23-0-2e1a-86aa-14dae9d24d5a
<datase> YouTube: Mr Weebl MegaMix - 0:24:06 - 20616 views - 1040 likes / 21 dislikes
<jelly> a također i C64 remix entuzijast http://remix.kwed.org/files/RKOfiles/weebl%20-%20deltaplus.mp3
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> ja isto klikam na svasta
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VTj7LhCtE#t=42s
<datase> YouTube: 2 Live Crew - Me So Horny (Uncensored) [NSFW] - 0:04:44 - 7842008 views - 30902 likes / 1256 dislikes
<ivoks> danas svasta zavrsi na wikipediji
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badgers_%28animation%29
<SilverSpace> a gdje je zvuk
<SilverSpace> to je Franko obozavao 
<SilverSpace> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers
<ivoks> jednosobni stan
<ivoks> s jednim krevetom
<ivoks> u londonu
<ivoks> (sto bi se kod nas zvalo stala)
<ivoks> 600 funti
<ivoks> na tjedan
<ivoks> ovo je fini stan
<ivoks> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-54558335.html
<ivoks> 3000 funti na mjesec
<ivoks> to je 30.000kn
<ivoks> na mjesec
<ivoks> jednokrevetni stan
<ivoks> danas je premijera - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnqAXuLZlaE
<datase> YouTube: Java Forever And Ever Movie (Java vs Windows .Net) - 0:03:14 - 413187 views - 4331 likes / 84 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kineski-mobiteli-predinstaliranim-malwareom/146290.aspx
<jelly> tak se to radi
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<vileni> mi smo couchsurfali u londonu, kod lika koji placa 1000 funti mjesecno stan
<vileni> pod je na sredini stana jedno 15cm nizi nego na rubovima
<vileni> kao dvosobni stan, manji je od moje dnevne/blagovaonice
<vileni> ali je barem na 20min od centra :)
<SilverSpace> op bumo vidjeli jel bu kaj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjnF9MpCwoI
<datase> YouTube: «Динамо» - «Медвешчак» - 0:00:00 - 3 views - 16 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> bu bu
 * Mmike montira cpu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ooo, superica!
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> zaboravio staviti vodu u frizider
<ivoks> a nista... barem pivo stoji vec danima unutra, pa je dovoljno hladno
<Mmike> pkak 2:0
<Mmike> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 600e Processor
<Mmike> sad da vidimo
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> dete pogledalo cijeli timmytime dok sam ja proc zamijenio
<Mmike> dobar kes ima xbmc :)
<BotoSmot1> Kaj nsi ti rekao da imas i NAS doma ? ili si ti rekao da nemas mjesta i za NAS doma :) 
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> home made NAS :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> vise od duplo brzi proc a trosi 20ak W manje :0
<jelly> ima liii nade zaaa NAS
<Mmike> prije: /var/log/kern.log:Sep  8 18:54:30 enchilada kernel: [    2.674617] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4868 MB/s)
<Mmike> poslije: /var/log/kern.log:Sep  8 19:42:06 enchilada kernel: [    2.499668] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (5443 MB/s)
<jelly> nema avx2?
<jelly> to bi trebalo bit najbrze
<Mmike> 2:1
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> jelly, a nema, gledam po logovima, izgleda da tog nema na AMDjima opce
<jelly> nisu platili
<jelly> mozda imaju nesto svoje, a za sto nema support u md kôdu
<jelly> Mmike: a jel imas bar 3.13 krenel
<jelly> kelner*
<jelly> litru i vodu!
<Mmike> jelly, jasta, 14.04 :)
<Mmike> ubuntu, mislims
<Mmike> proc je kostao 180 kuna, sad mogu stari dat sestricni
<jelly> hm, cek da vidim sta moj 14.04 laptop veli
<Mmike> a ovaj ima 4 jezgre, cini se brzi, i manje trosi
<jelly> za 180kn ovo je puno pogodak
<jelly> sta je to, AM2+ ?
<obrut> Mmike: /me ima AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 641 Quad-Core Processor
<obrut> to mi je "glavni" komp doma :)
<Mmike> obrut, e, ovo je 600e :)
<Mmike> 4jezgreni isto
<Mmike> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 600e Processor
<Mmike> jelly, am3
<obrut> meni je onak sasma dobar za po doma sto mi treba...
<Mmike> AD600EHDGIBOX
<Mmike> taj
<jelly> jel archive.ubuntu.com puca na lokalni mirror ili moram nesto podesiti?
<jelly> nekak mi je spor update
<jelly> 64 bytes from likho.canonical.com (91.189.91.15): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=134 ms
<jelly> di se, za debile, uklika koristenje blizeg mirrora?
<jelly> Nasao, kad se otvorio Software & Updates pod Settings
<jelly> huh. http://changelog.complete.org/archives/9396-theres-still-a-chance-to-save-wifi (komentar)
<jelly> In the EU, we already lost the case. Any free software based radio (DD-WRT, CyanogenMod, Debian on WiFi- or GSM-enabled devices etc. with free, replacable drivers) will be illegal from 2016-06-13 on according to http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Funkregulierung-Angriff-auf-alternative-Software-2803189.html (German)
<jelly> > the europeans have put the same ideas in a EU-guideline which has to be transformed into law by the EU’s memberstates – by 13th June 2016
<obrut> jelly:  u jednoj ovecoj njemackoj kompaniji koja je vlasnik i jedne vece hrvatske kompanije, necemo ih imenovat, preferiraju se IAD-ovi na koje se moze spucati opensource fw poput .*wrt-a
<obrut> doslovno se u specifikacijama to navodi
<jelly> e pa... fala dovidjenja
<jelly> obrut: mozda ta vec kompanija ima $$$ da lobira da se takvi pravilnici i zakoni ne usvoje u .hr
<obrut> ne znam jel ekipa koja to moze uopce ima sluha za tak nesto... 
<jelly> ovisi koliko love ce ustediti/izgubiti
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-09
<ivoks> obrut: jelly postoji objektivni razlozi zasto bi se wifi trebao kontrolirati
<ivoks> obrut: jelly s druge strane, ako smo vec dozvolili mind shift oko operacijskih sustava, mozda je doslo vrijeme i za druge...
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBnj5OGravc
<datase> YouTube: Fire Plane British Airways #2276 - Las vegas - 0:05:29 - 758 views - 35 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> and this is why i keep everything in cloud :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Jucer bio odlican tenis Cilic u pet setova
<Mmike> bio los hokej
<Mmike> iako, steta sto su izgubili
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> diskusija na ./ oko toga koji programi najvise fale na linuxu windoze-prebjegu
<Mmike> uz neizbjezan photoshop-suite i to kako na linuxu nema alternative (sto je, manje/vise, istina), i drugih debilicina
<Mmike> javlja se lik
<Mmike> i veli: cygwin
<Mmike> :D :D :D
 * Mmike ima smrljano desno oko
<Mmike> pecka me lagano i mutno mi je :)
<Mmike> kad ti sistemac s druge strane posalje mail koji ima sutrasnji datum i vrijeme
<Mmike> al' neko cudno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi bio los hokej 
<SilverSpace> tempo je bio ubitacan
<ivoks>  /.
<ivoks> ne ./
<ivoks> Mmike: to photoshop me i danas fascinira
<Mmike> zasht?
<ivoks> Mmike: kladim se da vecina onih koji traze photoshop u biti traze program za resajzanje slika i eventualno kropanje
<Mmike> da, vish, ja ne
<Mmike> znam da je gimp puno inferiorniji photoshopu
<Mmike> i graficki dizajner jednostavno nemre s gimpom
<Mmike> plus sto fali cijela plejada alata koji idu uz to
<ivoks> ne pricamo o grafickim dizajnerima
<ivoks> jer vecina nisu graficki dizajneri
<Mmike> kak znas? :)
<Mmike> ovi komentari koje sam ja citao se bas na to odnose
<ivoks> pa onda super
<ivoks> onda samo graficki dizajneri ne mogu prijeci na linux
<Mmike> bottom line - na linuxu trenutno nema dobre alternative photoshop 'suiteu'
<ivoks> ja to ne osporavam
<Mmike> di je tu indesign, di je tu premijera, di je tu sve ostalo
<ivoks> samo velim, to je jedino sto nema
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam photoshop 5 ili 6 ili koji vec tjerao kroz wine
<Mmike> i radilo je ok, ako izuzmes ruzne fontove
<Mmike> (da, ruzni su fontovi!)
<ivoks> a opet, samo 1% korisnika koristi linux
<Mmike> pa eto ti mog starog
<ivoks> dakle, nije problem u photoshopu
<Mmike> inzinjer
<Mmike> kompjuter ima od commodorea64
<Mmike> stavio mu ubuntu
<Mmike> jer em win8 em pokupio viruse em neda mi se
<Mmike> i lik nakon 3 mjeseca oce nazad
<Mmike> da mu ovo ne valja
<Mmike> da k'o da je na win98
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> reko
<ivoks> navika
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> nadji si nekog da ti turi to, ja nemrem
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> moj je stalno na ubuntuu, od 2011.
<Mmike> sad, na stranu moje 'bmk', lik se nije snasao
<Mmike> al' on je poweruser, ajmo rec (naglasak na 'ajmo rec')
<Mmike> jer punac i punica trose ubuntu
<Mmike> i nemaju bedova
<Mmike> doduse, punac je potrgo ubuntu odmah :D
<Mmike> opce neznam kak mu je to uspjelo
<ivoks> moj koristi mail, web i cad
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> nikak da te to pitam
<Mmike> brisicad koristik jel?
<Mmike> jel' to moze importat/ucitat autoked fajlove?
<Mmike> jer punica cvili da joj fali autocad
<Mmike> koji ce samo otvorit i onda zatvorit
<Mmike> a inace je gradjevinarka pa ima hrpu sranja koja je radiloa pa eto
<ivoks> ne, koristi draftsight
<Mmike> i to zna baratati sa acad fajlovima/
<ivoks> to je profesionalniji alat od autocada
<ivoks> autocad je smece
<ivoks> samo sto se ekipa na to navikne po nasim faksevima
<ivoks> i onda ne znaju zinuti nista drugo
<ivoks> isto kao i ms office
<Mmike> "Koja opcija je u mysqlu za povecati query cache?" - "MySQL je smece!"
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> odi u austriju na gradjevinski faks i reci 'autocad'
<ivoks> smijat ce ti se i, s razlogom, reci 'primitivci jedni'
<Mmike> "It lets users create, edit and view .dwg and AutoCAD DXF files."
<dodobas> ivoks: a sto koriste u austriji ?
<Mmike> ivoks: aj ti odi mojoj punici to reci, zena ima 50 godina i zadnjih 25 godina je u autocadu
<Mmike> (za slucaj da punica cita, jel, ima 50 godina i ODLICNO izgleda)
<Mmike> (botanicar ce me razumjeti)
<ivoks> allplanova rjesenjea
<ivoks> njea
<ivoks> nja
<ivoks> generalno, nemetcheckov softver
<ivoks> cak i kod nas na GF-u se ne koristi autocad vise toliko
<Mmike> wo, pa ovo ima .deb
<ivoks> koristi se na pocetku, za predmete koji nemaju veze s gradjevinom
<Mmike> lol, i vec sam skidao to :D :D :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas domasov query cache tuner http://dom.as/tech/query-cache-tuner/ 
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma, to sam zajebavo ivoksa da mi nezna odgovorit na pitanje neg kenja kak autocad ne valja :)
<Mmike> imam ja svoj query cache tuner
<hrvojem> ah
<Mmike> koji ne radi, jer query cache nemres tjunat bez da gledas u realtimeu kaj se desava :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: HHAHAHAHAAHAHAH
<Mmike> odlican! :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> zaboravio sam na to :)))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' domas radi u perconi?
<hrvojem> ne FB
<ivoks>  U tom dramatičnom monologu Ćiro se uhvatio za glavu:
<ivoks> - Ako Čačić postane izbornik, ja ću emigrirati! Moram pobjeći odavde, ne mogu više...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' u ovom draftsajtu normalno da pokazivac/strelica kasni za onim kak micem misa?
<ivoks> nemam pojma, bas ga instaliram
<Mmike> hm, cini se da je
<Mmike> jer k'o da se zaustavlja na nekim markerima ili snapovima ili kak se to zove vec
<Mmike> meniji i sve radi izvrsno
<Mmike> jedino sredisnji ovaj dio zajebava
<Mmike> al' to mozda mora tak, kajjaznam
<Mmike> eto, punica ce bit sretna
<SilverSpace> kaze da mi licenca istekla 
<ivoks> meni sve radi normalno
<Mmike> ili nece
<Mmike> 300 eura kosta
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ne kosta nista
<ivoks> ovaj zagrebacki sir opce nije los
<ivoks> 5x bolji od onog posnog
<ivoks> ha... 1g = 1kcal
<Mmike> zrnati?
<Mmike> zrnati sir?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> zagrebacki
<Mmike> pa da, zagrebacki zrnati sir
<Mmike> meni taj nelos
<ivoks> ne zrnati
<Mmike> iako nema to veze sa svjezim sirom
<ivoks> zagrebacki
<Mmike> neznam koji je taj
<Mmike> al' zrnati
<Mmike> malo svjezeg vrhnja
<Mmike> i malcice meda
<Mmike> milina
<SilverSpace> kumica na placu najbolji sir ima
<SilverSpace> ovo sve drugo nije ni do kljena
<ivoks> Ovo je dijelom i rezultat činjenice da je birokratska procedura otvaranja apartmana prilično jednostavna, a porez nizak i jednostavan (plaća se po paušalnom iznosu). Bojim se da je samo pitanje vremena kada će ih država početi doživljavati kao krave muzare pa povećati poreznu presiju, na štetu cijele ekonomije i radost uhljeba koji žive od tuđeg rada.
<ivoks> to se i meni cini da ce se desiti
<ivoks> 'svi placate pausalno'
<ivoks> 'ok, prijavit cu sve krevete i sve i zaradjivati'
<ivoks> 'a sad ukidamo pausal'
<ivoks> 'sad cemo vas tretirati kao obrtnike - 45% na sunce!'
<SilverSpace> jureci za komarcom po sobi skoro sam si sad nogu potrgal 
<SilverSpace> koja budaletina
<SilverSpace> poplavila podkoljenica
<ivoks> kakve sve gluposti ljudi rade zbog komaraca
<ivoks> a sta ti smetaju?
<ivoks> hoce te ubit?
<ivoks> ti si si tim jednim udarcem napravio vecu stetu nego svi komarci u cijelom tvom zivotu
<ivoks> ja ih pustim
<ivoks> i skuzio sam da nakon nekog vremena stvoris imunitet
<ivoks> vise nema plikova
<ivoks> samo crvene tockice tamo di je upiknuo
<dodobas> node.js ... tako je sve krhko, minor version package release lako strga kod ...
<dodobas> :/
<dodobas> OTOH... rumunji kazu kako je drzava 'skuzila' da IT doprinosi BDPu... pa digli poreze ... i ekipa trazi kako otici
<ivoks> drzave su postale preskupe
<ivoks> treba opet uvesti kraljevstva
<BotaniCar> Samo ako sam si dobar s kraljem :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/tvitterov-diffy-dostupan-svima/146305.aspx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moze i sa carem :)
<dodobas> ha, diffy napisan u scali
<SilverSpace> gledam ljudi sad predlazu LG televizore
<SilverSpace> kaj se nesto promjenilo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: TO PRETPOSTAVLJA DA eu POSTAJE CARSTVO :d
<ivoks> ajme
<BotaniCar> gle, radi mi caps :)
<ivoks> ajde pogodite koja je vijest na svim portalima
<SilverSpace> Rusija otvorila laboratorij za kloniranje izumrlih životinja
<ivoks> ne, nije da je boing napravio svemirski brod
<ivoks> ne, nije da kninska gradonacelnica daje ostavku
<ivoks> ne, nisu izbjeglice
<SilverSpace> mamic
<ivoks> vec... nevena rendeli se razvodi!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> treba ju hebat
<dodobas> BotaniCar: treba nesto to onom 'Liberland' modelu slozit
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kraljevi su uvijek bili bolji od predsjednika
<dodobas> mini city-state ... 
<ivoks> i bolje vodili drzavu
<dodobas> ili kako su ih zvali ... 'polis'
<ivoks> a razlog je vrlo jednostavan
<ivoks> kralj je vlasnik te drzave, a kad je nesto tvoje trudis se da je to dobro, kako god znao i umio
<ivoks> kada nesto nije tvoje, boli te kita
<dodobas> osim ako si lud ... 
<dodobas> a da ne spominjem nasljedivanje 'drzave'
<ivoks> pa da, sta tome fali?
<ivoks> bed ti je sto ti nisi nasljedio drzavu?
<ivoks> zelis biti uhljeb? :)
<ivoks> hah, fora
<ivoks> http://unixinterviewquestions.blogspot.hr/2011/12/san-and-nas-interview-questions.html
<Mmike> molim vas
<Mmike> prestanite 
<Mmike> nema uhljeba
<Mmike> kaze se - ukruh!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to ja trubim vec 10 godina i uprkos argumentaciji ljudi misle da se salim .. 
<SilverSpace> soba mi vise slici na skladiste nego na sobu za spavanje
<ivoks> o jeb... 
<ivoks> netko nazvao
<ivoks> javi se automatska sekretarica
<ivoks> i ovaj s druge strane ne prekine, vec stavi poziv na cekanje
<ivoks> i sad vec 2 minute s druge strane 'hvala vam na strpljenju, vas poziv je na cekanju'
<ivoks> 128gbitps
<ivoks> fibre channel
<ivoks> pff
<jelly> kolko kosta GBIC za to, 100k$ ?
<ivoks> ne znam zasto bi to netko uopce imao
<ivoks> disk ne moze tako brzo ni citati
<ivoks> pokusavam smisliti pitanja za linux storage
<ivoks> onak, opcenita
<dodobas> ivoks: pa nakon trece incestioidne genreacije... ne mozes ne biti lud ...
<ivoks> dodobas: kraljevina ne podrazumijeva i sve ono lose sto je bilo u prethodnim kraljevstvima
<ivoks> pogledaj eng. kraljevsku obitelj
<ivoks> charles ima potomke sa 'novom krvi'
<ivoks> njegovi potomci imaju potomke sa 'novom krvi'
<ivoks> prije, kada je jedna obitelj vladala cijelom europom, onda je bilo problema, da
<ivoks> ali cini se da su englezi naucili lekciju
<jelly> ivoks: mi koristimo 2x8 ili 2x16Gbps za long distance ISL, 128Gbps nije neka nevjerojatna brojka pogotovo ako imas hrpu SSDova
<jelly> to je 16GBps, 16000MB/s -- 200 consumer SSDova moze dati taj bw
<jelly> stovise, 30 komada je dost
<jelly> ne znam dijeliti
<ivoks> al to je svih 30 saturirano u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> no dobro...
<ivoks> ne mogu smisliti jos 3 storage pitanja
<jelly> koja imas do sad?
<BotaniCar> "jel radi", "jel skupo" i "jel dobavljivo" :) 
<ivoks> Name 5 different block devices. How are block devices represented on Linux?
<ivoks> What is device mapper?
<ivoks> What does IOPS stands for?
<ivoks> What is SAN, what is NAS, and how are they different?
<jelly> "koliko dodje 24/7 8h CTR"
<ivoks> Name at least 8 RAID types, mark those that are usually used and explain RAID6.
<BotaniCar> A cek, to su intervju pitanja ? :) 
<ivoks> How does iSCSI compares to Fibre Channel?
<ivoks> What is an inode?
<ivoks> What is the main difference between ext2 and ext3?
<jelly> Who is Hans Reiser
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> joj, mene zivo zanima kaj vi mislite da je inode, nisam jos uspio uci u grupu IT strucnjaka koja bi unisono odgovorila na to :D
<ivoks> pa jednostavno je
<ivoks> to je index node
<BotaniCar> Je, ali postoji par tocnih definicija :) 
<ivoks> mjesto gdje se zapisuje metadata od fileu
<jelly> 5 different blockdevs ... what, like /dev/sd[a-e] ?
<ivoks> owner, grupa, permissoni, lokacija file na disku
<ivoks> disk, particija, raid, lvm logical volume, iscsi block device...
<jelly> ivoks: owner, grupa, permissioni je dirent
<jelly> kaj inode zna kaj su permissioni ;-)
<BotaniCar> Eto, tu se stvari zakompliciraju :) Fala jelly :) 
<jelly> on uzme i nosi!
<jelly> al good enough
<jelly> What is a directory entry?  How do you find out the original hardlink? 
<ivoks> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-virtual-filesystem-switch/
<ivoks> The index node (inode)
<ivoks> Object-level metadata is included here, consisting of the familiar manipulation times (create time, access time, modify time), as are the owner and permission data (group-id, user-id, and permissions).
<ivoks> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-virtual-filesystem-switch/figure4.gif
<ivoks> Note that all of this information can be found in ./linux/include/linux/fs.h.
<ivoks> directory entry je zanimljivo, da... hm
<jelly> sad znam kak od ivoksa izmust referencu a ne samo quote
<jelly> kazes nesto suptilno pogresno, pa se on jebe da dokaze sto je krivo :-)
<jelly> (nastranu to sto nisam znao da je pogresno ;-)
<jelly> kad je onaj dphillips krenuo razvijati Tux3 fs, imao je tjedne vjezbe na ircu od cega se sastoji filesystem i kako se u linux kernelu pise novi fs.  To je bilo strasno korisno ali nema ni logova ni primjera vise online
<Mmike> jelly:  :D
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> dentry je pointless
<jelly> i kak se mapira vfs na stvarne strukture na disku
<ivoks> nitko ne treba znati da to uopce postoji :)
<ivoks> superblock mi je bitnije
<jelly> na nivou vfsa je koristan
<ivoks> jos mi dva pitanja trebaju
<ivoks> acl?
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly> something something shared storage quorum
<jelly> ne znam
<SilverSpace> ovo nemoze biti istina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fOVXndyjAo
<datase> YouTube: Raw Run: Zak Maytum - 0:02:46 - 1032884 views - 6902 likes / 318 dislikes
<jelly> al, za koga su ta pitanja?  Cesto ce neko imati iskustva sa iscsijem a ne FC, i sa NAS (NetApp) al ne SAN, i obrnuto
<ivoks> ne mogu reci jer je jedan od zaposlenika i na ovom kanalu :D
<ivoks> ideja je provjeriti opce razumijevanje storagea
<ivoks> postoji jos networking, scripting, openstack, itd
<ivoks> kao i debugging
<jelly> What does a scsi initiator do
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> sto je initiator, a sto target
<jelly> ili i initiator i target, samo kad se tako formulira onda je lakse sjetit se
<jelly> a kad pitas samo initiator onda... e koja je to strana jbmu :-)
<jelly> why is c0t0d0s0.org a cool domain
<ivoks> What is a sparse file
<SilverSpace> varenje tracnica https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgC8Jfb13oQ
<datase> YouTube: Метод и принципы термитной сварки - 0:02:05 - 48860 views - 156 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> ivoks: ili "how does thin provisioning work"
<ivoks> dobro je, imam 10
<ivoks> mogu se maknuti na zanimljivije teme :)
<jelly> nemas nista o reliabilityju, checksumima i zfs-u
<jelly> ah, imas raid
<ivoks> kakav mrtvi zfs :)
<ivoks> ideja je vidjeti opce razumijevanje
<ivoks> ne provjeriti sve
<ivoks> uz to jos ide test snalazljivosti, pa ako nesto i ne znaju, da li si znaju pomoci
<jelly> zfs je mainstream tehnologija, ak nisu culi za to nisu radili sa storageom
<jelly> to sto linux kaska tu je problem linuxa, ne storagea :-)
<ivoks> za nas je zfs proslost
<ivoks> ne trazim ljude koji su zadojeni na zfs ili bilo koji drugi fs
<jelly> ali je dobar primjer za 2-3 korisne tehnologije, samo fali end-to-end checksumming
<jelly> pretpostavljam da object storage imas pokriveno drugdje, u oblacnim tehnologijama
<ivoks> mirka mi je maznula shell scripting knjigu; tamo ima dobrih pitanja
<ivoks> jelly: da, imam zasebno cloud storage
<BotaniCar> Ma, kome je zsf mainstream ?! :) 
<Mmike> kreu! :D
<jelly> otprilike svima koji nemaju para za brand-name storage a traze pristojne performanse
<Mmike> ivoks: daj da vidim pitanja! :D
<jelly> ivoks: vidis da se ne moras brinuti, taj zaposlenik nece naci pitanja niti da su u logu od kanala
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmNhFJjGcMPqpuYfxL62VVB9528NXqDNMFXiqN5bgFYiZ1/its-time-for-the-permanent-web.html # ovo je dobra brija !
<jelly> Mmike: kak se zove onaj tunable za mdadm kad ide sporo rebuild
<BotaniCar> " /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_min "
<BotaniCar> ili _max
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i ima jos jedan
<Mmike> stripe_cache_size 
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> As of this writing, Gangnam Style now has over 2,344,327,696 views. Go ahead, watch it again. I'll wait for you.
<Mmike> echo 32768 > /sys/block/md3/md/stripe_cache_size
<Mmike> jelly: ^^
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<datase> YouTube: PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) M/V - 0:04:13 - 2409730662 views - 9804078 likes / 1342083 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: eeee tnx
<Mmike> jelly: sam pazi na memory usage, to ti hoce uzet gigu rama sam tak
<Mmike> u biti serem, nije bas gigu
<Mmike> al' oce uzet
<BotaniCar> jelly: i digni read-ahead vrijednost ( blockdev --setra 65536 /dev/mdKojiVac )
<Mmike> jelly: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-raid-increase-resync-rebuild-speed.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni to nije ama bast nist napravilo
<Mmike> nit to, nit imanje writeintent mapova
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je dobro, znaci da ti je stroj defaultno dobro podesen :) 
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> ja sam tad bio u seulu
<Mmike> ja u biti imam bed sa virtrualnom memoriju
<ivoks> 2 mjeseca nakon sto je izbavio tu stvar
<Mmike> na 32 gige rama onaj vm.dirtry* treba pazljivo tjunat
<ivoks> ovi u samsungu su svi to non stop slusali
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdh1[1] sde1[0] sdf1[4] sdc1[7] sdb1[8] sdd1[9] sdg1[10]
<Mmike>       9766909440 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [7/7] [UUUUUUU]
<Mmike> moj mdrajdic :)
<BotaniCar> UUUUUUU !!! 
<jelly> sedam ustasa
<Mmike> treba ih prijavit!
<BotaniCar> ono kad ti je locale na hr_HR.UTF-8, pa ls -al daje datume po naski :D
<jelly> Mmike: a zasto si ih particionirao 
<Mmike> jelly: zato sto sam tukson
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> i to su mi jos patricije krivo alajnane na nekim diskovima :)
<jelly> DAAA MI JE JESTI Pohani morski pas / 18,00 kn
<ivoks>  Let's make some assumptions. The video clocks in at 117 Megabytes. That means (at most) 274,286,340,432 Megabytes, or 274.3 Petabytes of data for the video file alone has been sent since this was published. If we assume a total expense of 1 cent per gigabyte (this would include bandwidth and all of the server costs), $2,742,860 has been spent on distributing this one file so far. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kolika je porcija ? ( grami, kcal mi nikaj ne znaci :) ) 
<jelly> mozda 200gr?
<BotaniCar> mislio sam da si vec jeo tamo pa znas normativ. Fino, ako su prilozi dobri, tman za najest' se 
<jelly> jesam, to nam je menza
<BotaniCar> Pa, to je jedina stvar koja mi nedostaje u "ozbiljnim" firmama - menza s toplim obrocima vrijednima spomena 
<ivoks> mi imamo menzu
<ivoks> 50-50 u city centar one east
<Mmike> taj 50-50
<Mmike> pa to je takav preskupi uzas
<Mmike> ja sam se sjebo jedno 3 puta u cc west i tamo jeo
<Mmike> kata-fakin-strofa
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> zena i ja i dete pojedemo 2 glavna jela i nist extra, vodu jednu plasticnu - 110 kuna
<ivoks> za 25-30kn dobijes juhu, salatu i glavno jelo
<Mmike> mislim, daleko da je nejestivo, al' nije nist tak specjalno fino
<ivoks> pa nije, to je menza
<Mmike> za 110 kuna u ikeji pojedemo 3 glavna jela sa hrpom sranja okolo i pivom
<ivoks> nije restoran :)
<Mmike> to je uzas
<Mmike> nama nije sjelo
<ivoks> mirka: daj ga ti uvjeri ^ tebe slusa :)
<Mmike> radije cevap neki
<Mmike> to je gablec :)
<Mmike> lol! :)
<Mmike> mirka: nisi mu valjda pricala detalje o nasem odnosu!
<SilverSpace> vidim glad udarila kad se hrana spominje :)
<Mmike> ja sam jeo ajvar svoj 
<Mmike> ovaj novi je s maminim stihom
<Mmike> manje ga je pekla, vise je vodenast
<Mmike> i nije tak sladak
<Mmike> ona rog paprika je slatka pun kufer
<Mmike> al' sad je properly ljut :)
<Mmike> ivoks: mirka kenny08 jel' jedete ajvar? :) Mogu doc u kontrolu pa vam donjet malo? :)
<mirka> grozan je fifhty lately!
<mirka> fifty* 
<mirka> prije je bilo ok stvari, ali pokvario se. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pitaj mene !!1
<SilverSpace> John McAfee kandidat za predsjednika SAD-a
<SilverSpace>  nove stranke Cyber Party
<BotaniCar> pa, ridikul je, mozda i pobjedi 
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/pervanofficial/photos/a.281756078659671.1073741828.281412522027360/485285084973435/?type=1&theater
<ivoks> Zima. 1982 godina. Pustinja Pivka u Sloveniji. Mlad i naočit razvodnik u JNA, sam nadzire Sloveniju.
<BotaniCar> Kakva smijurija, Danska uvjetovala izbjeglicama da moraju nauciti jezik, pola njih je odmah promijenilo zelje i vise ne zele ostati nego bi skoknuli do Svedske :) OK, mozda ima veze s tim da su im smanjili "dzeparac":) 
<SilverSpace> Dva petogodišnjaka iskopali rupu i pobjegli iz dječjeg vrtića
<BotaniCar> Zvuci k'o moj mali :D
<SilverSpace> Franko je jedno vrijeme imao fiks ideju bjega iz vrtica
<BotaniCar> Fiks ideja je fiks samo dok ju ne ostvaris :) 
<SilverSpace> morali smo upozoriti tetu da malo vise pripazi
<BotaniCar> "Dobro je" dok klinci hoce pobjec, uzas je kad ih tete izgube :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pitam tebe! :) dodjes i ti?" :)
 * BotaniCar izgubljen
<BotaniCar> kam sad dolazim, mislio sam da ti nekam odlazis :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako je to negdje na istoku, da te pridobijem da doletis i do mene na ajvar exchange :) 
<BotaniCar> Al', sad vidim koliko je sati, ja nisam na istoku do pol' 5 
<SilverSpace> error: failed to prepare transaction (conflicting dependencies)
<Mmike> brate
<Mmike> sto im napravi ajvar :D
<Mmike> sve zaostatke u zadnje 2 godine sam izbacio :)
<Mmike> s/im/mi
<BotaniCar> Velis, odradis WC, pogledas dolje, a tamo cokoladica koju si pojeo s 6 godina :) 
<BotaniCar> jebenti centos i iptablese! pocne mi se CSF zaliti da neki binaryi nedostaju , pogledam a /sbin/iptables-save se sad zove /sbin/iptables-save-1.4.7 , on je u stvari strgani symlink na "iptables-multi" :) Iptables-multi se, pak, sad zove iptables-multi-1.4.7 :) 
<ivoks> a iptables-multi je link na iptables-redhat
<ivoks> a kako ne smiju koristiti ime redhat, to ne postoji
<ivoks> :-)
<BotaniCar> Pa, da :) Strgali su kaj su mogli, cudi me da mi iptablesi uopce rade :) Mozda me zele ohrabriti da migriram na RHEL7 i odpilim iptablese alltogether :)
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/v9XbPBXJma4 # NSFW :) 
<datase> YouTube: MA3CA CARTOON 2 [NSFW] - 0:01:01 - 84283 views - 621 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> 🐄
<BotaniCar> aww
<BotaniCar> Ovaj KONZUM kod mene je tak jako zaku**c da je to strasno. Ja mislim da oni vec u 6 ujutro imaju stari kruh :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/COdSWDUWoAAzYbj.jpg:large
<Mmike> stroj ima 256 gigi rama, od toga mu je buffers/cached 240 gigi
<Mmike> a /proc/meminfo veli: Slab:           239295204 kB
<Mmike> a slabreclaimable je 100megi cca :)
<jelly> koji je to memori lik
<ivoks> engleski zna biti sjeban tu i tamo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gfNvTsSIGE
<datase> YouTube: eYES Guy - Dons hilarious spelling mistake - New Zealand - 0:02:07 - 303244 views - 3007 likes / 29 dislikes
<jelly> pa i meni je trebalo 30 sekundi
<jelly> zakljucak: glupost je zarazna
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> taman imam call s englezima uskoro :)
<ivoks> eyes
<ivoks> ako je yes = jes
<ivoks> zasto eyes = ajz
<jelly> nation 
<ivoks> ode kovac
<ivoks> "Na temelju jednoglasne odluke raskida se ugovor s Kovačem i svim članovima stručnog stožera. IO daje mandat Jozaku i predsjedniku da do 22. rujna daju prijedlog  za  imenovanje novog izbornika", rekao je Šuker.
<Mmike> ivoks: imam ja bolje: ako je 'oo' u 'room' = u, zasto je 'oo' u 'door' = o ? :)
<Mmike> al' to je totalno glupo pitanje - odgovor bi trebao biti 'zato kaj neznas engleski'
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> potjeralo ga
<Mmike> papak
<Mmike> koji je to idijot te konj
<jelly> hrpa tih stvari pocme imat smisla ako znas neka pravila iz staroengleskog
<Mmike> 'JA I MOJ BRAT ROBERT'
<jelly> ukljucujuci vecinu nepravilnih glagola
<Mmike> jelly: u biti je room iz staroengleskog a room iz nekog drugog
<Mmike> koji su se smjesali
<Mmike> i onda imas to kaj ima
<Mmike> (ili je obrnuto)
<SilverSpace> 70% i stoji 
<ivoks> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for?ref=video
<ivoks> skupili
<ivoks> i sad... sad bi se trebao lupati po glavi
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dobar leak
<ivoks> jer ja sam isto to mislio napraviti, ali tako da se ugradi u ormar
<ivoks> i drugi namjestaj
<ivoks> ma sunce mu... i budem
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad update stao na 70% 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu se ni spojiti na njega ssh ne reagira
<SilverSpace> no working init found
<BotaniCar> Update ili upgrade ? 
<SilverSpace> update
<ivoks> http://www.belkin.com/us/Products/home-automation/c/wemo-home-automation/
<BotaniCar> tele2 mi salje opomenu za racun koji nisam nikad dobio. opomena ne sadrzi uplatnicu vec su podaci za uplatu u tekstu. Uspjeli su ugurati unutra nepotpun poziv na broj :) 
<BotaniCar> I, naravno, ja bi platio,ali mi se ni helpdesk ne javlja 
<SilverSpace> http://cdn1.haydenjames.io/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/best_linux_distros.png
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisi dovoljno uporan
<SilverSpace> to ti je kao i kod zemski 
<Mmike> ivoks: di si ti sad? zagreb, more? imas hangoutse koji rade, da ti vidim lice? :)
<BotaniCar> Dao bi nekom novaca, i jos moram biti uporan ? :) Si ti u nekoj komunistickoj zemlji odrasao ? :D
<SilverSpace> nazalost jesam 
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar> Velis, zalost je u tom kaj je nestala po putu :D
 * Mmike ce morat zvat ivoksa telefonom
<BotaniCar> Ahahaa, javila se sad neka osorna koka, velim joj da su mi dali nepotpun poziv za broj, procitam koji i cekam. Zenska mi veli "ali to je vas poziv na broj" :) Ja joj velim da mozda je, ali je nepotpun i e-bankarstvo ga ne prihvaca , ona mi glasom "daj ne jebi" veli "ahh, e-bankarstvo, upisite bilo sto da upotpunite poziv na broj" :) 
<BotaniCar> I velim joj da nemrem pisati kaj ocu nego da mi treba uputa od njih, ne javlja se jedno vrijeme i veli da ipak doadm "2" na kraju,a  ne bilo sto :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> poziv na broj si mgo sam otkriti 
<jelly> da, isprobavas jednu po jednu znamenku dok ne pogodis checksum
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kom to uplacujes?
<Mmike> pozi na broj je, ajmo rec, nebitan :)
<Mmike> osim ak ne uplacujes velikima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: telac2 , znam da je nebitan, ali zelim da je odgovornost za bilo kakvu nepravilnost u placanju njihova :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne jebi zid :) Kaj ja imam otkrivati toplu vodu, a jedini cilj mi je da svoju paru dam nekom :) Kaj taj netko, on treba (ne) pruziti uslugu i cekati da se para materijalizira iz zraka ? 
<BotaniCar> Kak se zvao onaj misticni prah koji swamiji stvaraju iz niceg, prana ? :) 
<jelly> jok, prana je nesto drugp
<BotaniCar> vibhuthi !
<BotaniCar> Tak se zove :)
<ivoks> znaci onaj se boeing zapalio za vrijeme take offa
<ivoks> pri 90mph
<ivoks> da je bilo na 180mph, morali bi uzletiti iako bi znali da im motor gori
<SilverSpace> ne bi se mogli zaustavit do kraja piste ?
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> zamisli taj uzas
<ivoks> znas da ti avion gori
<ivoks> ali moras poletjeti
<ivoks> inace, dvomotorni avioni mogu uzletiti i samo sa jednim motorom
<Mmike> koji boeing?
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/ncr3bne # proklete ninje ! :) 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/YTIx8
<BotaniCar> Blue bacon ! :) 
<BotaniCar> "stara ti se gadjala s strumfom" :)
<rut> i tako to .. jos jedan radni dan pri kraju 
<rut> muffin .. kolacicu ..
<BotaniCar> rut: koliko vi naplacujete initial setup svojim korisnicima kolokacije?
<rut> neznam . ne bavim se naplatom . iskreno . 
<rut> a niti pitam takve stvari . ne zanima me
<BotaniCar> Gledam sad ponudu iz jednog naseg datacentra, initial setup 500€ ,naravno , 100% popusta na to :)
<rut> al ono sto nije provjereno mislim da se radi o sici 
 * Mmike naqplacuje 10293102398410329841 yena
<rut> eto . mozes kod mene nesto kolocirat
<rut> pa da ti njuskam cime se bavite
<BotaniCar> rut: kakva je to kolokacija ako ti mozes fizicki do mog servera bez pratnje ?
<BotaniCar> rut: mislio sam da rack monkeyi uvijek idu u paru :D
<rut> jos najbolje da ce me netko pratit u mojoj firmi .. da mi treba zastitar 
<BotaniCar> ISO, buraz, ISO 
<rut> evo ja ti garantiram da neces dobit disk za BB
<rut> *sa
<BotaniCar> radije bed blok nego od narance sok ! :) 
<rut> samo se ti sprdaj .. 
<rut> tamo placas kojekavnim .. pa dobis sok ..
<BotaniCar> I , i dalje ne znam da neki pakistanac ne rovari po mojoj opremi. Da. :)
<jelly> sok i kavicu 
<rut> eto vidis . a ovak bi barem znao da ja rovarim 
<BotaniCar> Jelly, ti ne jedes meso! Paz' sad: http://radiosarajevo.ba/novost/200054/savjet-za-rucak-pohovane-paprike-roge 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da si ovo sutra radim za njupu 
<rut> i nebi imao ???? iznad glave
<rut> ljepse bi nocu spavao 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to sam jeo neki dan u Maredu dok su ostali derali rebarca i platu
<BotaniCar> ma je, s tobom rute nikad ne bi znao na cemu sam. navece ostavim linux server, jutro me neka deformacija BSD-a doceka :)
<jelly> rebarca su izgledala fantasticno moram priznat
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja jos nisam , do ovog, nasao dobar recept. A, vanimi nije onkraj pameti bilo da mogu za klopu nekaj takvo naruciti :) 
<rut> pa sto hoces ? evo ti primjer www.pozega.hr .. neka praaa staraaa joomlaa gore .. na nekom nasem prastarom bsd-u 
<rut> to se vuklo .. jad i bijeda .. sinoc u sat vremena rjesio sve .. sad radi ko urica ;)
<BotaniCar> rut: zalosno je sto cu vjerojatno za 10 godina i ja biti na BSD-u , ovaj Ubuntu je napravio od linuxa windowse 
 * BotaniCar hides
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne bi mi nikad palo na pamet pohat papriku, ali kombinacija je zaducno sasvim ok
<rut> i pazi sad .. nista mi se nije potrgalo 
<jelly> zacudno*
<BotaniCar> jelly: *zaducno* to je ono kad cudno zadocnis ? :) 
<BotaniCar> ( brz si u autokorektu! )
<jelly> kad glasas za Ducea
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Moj duce, da si cuo juce, grom mi puce pokraj kuce :)
<BotaniCar> rut: aj s http://www.pozega.hr/dokumenti/category/17-gradsko-vijece.html probaj skinuti "Tijela Gradskog vijeća - 2013. godine" , ne radi bas :)
<rut> e to je njihov problem .. ne radim im ja stranice i ne odrzavam
<BotaniCar> Si ziher da nije poslijedica migracije ? :) 
<rut> neznam . trebam provjerit .. a sad je 8min do 16h :)
<rut> tak da .. hahaha
<BotaniCar> Dobor da mi nisi rekao da otvorim ticket :)
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw # vitz
<rut> koliko vidim ide 303 . redirect . a sad di ide . ma nemam vremena sad to proucavat
<BotaniCar> :) 
<rut> al tnx da si primjetio . poslat cu im pa nek vide zasto nejde . ako je do mene .. eh .. pa ko radi taj i grijesi :)
<rut> al garantiram sa 100kn da na bilo kojem linuxu to bi se potrgalo sve sam tak !!
<BotaniCar> Cisto sumnjam da si ti nesto pogrijesio, prije ce biti da nije ista verzija platforme koja sluzi taj sadrzaj i sad jebe zid
<BotaniCar> Odakle ti 100kn, ja sam mislio da ti u ITu radis :)
<rut> imaju jos problem .. ovaj . : http://pastebin.com/Dz1P3ZK0
<rut> to sam im javio i reko nek si rjese taj plugin sto placaju :)
<rut> odoh 
<BotaniCar> "PHP Deprecated" , pa to nije ni punokrvna greska :) 
<BotaniCar> Jos ce to radit' 10 godina :)
<vileni> php -v i php5 -v mi prijavljuju drukcije verzije
<vileni> dpkg kaze da je samo jedna instalirana
<jelly> which -a php; which -a php5
<vileni> /usr/bin/php i /usr/bin/php5
<vileni> stroj je apgrejdan sa 10.04 na 12.04
<vileni> imam i snapshotani original koji ima iste verzije
<jelly> vileni: i oba su pravi fajlovi, nisu symlinci?
<jelly> mozda je nekak ostao php4 gore
<vileni> jelly: verzije su 5.3.6 i 5.3.10
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SilverSpace> kaj
<jelly> vileni: teorija: neko je prije X upgradea napravio hardlink /usr/bin/php zbog compatibilityja; upgradei su ga pretvorili u sam samcit fajl
<vileni> jelly: sad sam nasao dodatni repo u sources.list.d, mislim da je od tamo
<vileni> sad je pitanje kako ga maknuti
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/CK8xWt
<SilverSpace> fakat su sad ti androidi jeftini
<ivoks> dpkg -l | grep 5.3.6
<jelly> unz unz unz unz https://vine.co/v/hln31Aa7Z9p
<jelly> vileni: repo nije bitan ak dpkg -S veli da to nije u paketu...
<BotoSmot1> ovo je shimano, a ne tam neki ciklodijelovi! http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-2015-SHIMANO-Brand-SEDONA-1000-5000FE-M-compact-XGT-7-body-3-1BB-Front-Drag/1053031_32388385941.html?sdom=101.616.650.0_32388385941
<obrut> BotoSmot1: pa mos i to na bicikl namontirat ak bas hoces :)
<obrut> za vatanje zena ili sto vec
 * BotoSmot1 ulovio vise zene nego moze shendlat' :) 
<obrut> :)
<obrut> mozda ju treba zamijenit s nekom ili vise njih koje je lakse hendlat
<BotoSmot1> Mislim da je ovo snimano kad su se dijelili krediti u svicarcima: https://video-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.4659-2/10981423_920575437973479_1315086889_n.mp4?oh=5499cf4a408c0a79b360b3c861208794&oe=55F089D9
<BotoSmot1> obrut: nemam ni jedan atribut kojim bi potaknuo drugu stranu na swinganje :) 
<rut> muffin di bas nade ta dva dokumenta da neda download .. to su nesto oni zbrljali .. ovdje download radi http://www.pozega.hr/dokumenti/category/27-najave-sjednica-gradskog-vijeca.html
<rut> tak da .. nek se bore ;)
<SilverSpace> kosarka
<SilverSpace> ln
<obrut> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<obrut> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<obrut> update .... set .... where vlan
<obrut> i peder apdejta fakin cijelu tablicu :P
<obrut> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<obrut> nisam dovrsio uvijet
<obrut> tko kaze "vrati iz backupa" dobice po nosu
<obrut> ili "napravi rollback"
<obrut> faking mysql
<hrvojem> hehe
<hrvojem> ja inace kad radim update pocnem sa udpate tako da stignem jos ispravit ako slucajno stisnem ranije
<obrut> ja obicno stavim isto takve pizdarije radim... al da ce ovaj ic implicitno konvertirat integer polje u boolean, e pa strasno
<obrut> joj sto bi sad nekog mysql developera propustio kroz sake, jao...
<hrvojem> eh, strict mode mozda
<hrvojem> znam ih ja par samo su daleko ;)
<obrut> ma postgres treba... al tu koristim mysql jer eto, koristi i druga ekipa pa su mi rekli evo ti baza :P
<obrut> mislim, imam otkud restorat ovu tablicu tak da nije strasno, ali me fakat iznerviralo
<Mmike> obrut, jesi ga spoznao, mysqla? :)
<hrvojem> preporuka je da ukljucis strict mode pogotovo ako znas sta radis: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/sql-mode.html#sql-mode-strict
<hrvojem> mislim da ce 5.7 bit po defualtu
<Mmike> :) to pricaju od 5.1 :)
<Mmike> al' previse toga bi se potrgalo pa ih, valjda, strah
<hrvojem> nece se nista vise potrgat nego sada :/
<hrvojem> mislim kao developer (ne mysql) su se navikli da se moze sve i svasta trpat pa zato
<hrvojem> ali sad imaju mongo za to :P
<obrut> u njega fakat mogu bilo sta strpat :) isto tako i izgubit sve, al eto :)
<Mmike> postgres+json
<Mmike> i ne treba ti mongo
<BotoSmot1> linux kanali postaju sve zabavniji, svako malo procitam "reboot it" savjet :) 
<BotoSmot1> Djeca se sele s windowsa, idu za steamom :) 
<BotoSmot1> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11351223_1001720193179313_7056810422860238431_n.jpg?oh=1bbb3132397fe18a4271c4bf916a8080&oe=56674F73 # He needs a name !
<BotoSmot1> Danas mi se desilo nesto nevidjeno: ebayam neki drek, kupim, dobijem nazad mail da **imaju QA INSPEKCIJU** i da jel mogu kasnit' ! :) rek'o, kasni brajo koliko moras :) 
<BotoSmot1> QA QA !
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-10
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<ivoks> ma znas
<ivoks> kaj
<ivoks> idem po burek i jogurt
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> ma daj
<ivoks> i sta sad
<ivoks> rusi na strani assada
<ivoks> turci protiv assada
<ivoks> kada ih se pitalo da se ukljuce i perom rijese problem, nisu htjeli
<ivoks> sad su se i jedni i drugi ukljucili i sad ce biti sranja
<ivoks> ne bi se cak ni iznenadio da rusi pokusaju okupirati siriju
<SilverSpace> danas medvescak koji necemo gledati jer kazi da kod ovih nikada nema kamere u dvorani
<SilverSpace> norvezana i kineza oteo isil
<SilverSpace> ovi slovenci opet se upleli u neku spijunazu 
 * BotaniCar ostavio novcanik doma, ide zicat' seficu da mu posudi 100kn :D
<rut> pazi da neces morat to odradit .. (znas vec kako)
<BotaniCar> Joj , novi hladni rat! :) Nek' okupiraju, ima da nauka i industrija opet procvjetaju, a i brze cemo do Marsa otic' :)
<BotaniCar> rut: daj se uozbilji, ni zena me ne zeli u krevetu, kaj bi me hjela neka koja si moze platiti zigola :)
<rut> a ti znas sto sefica voli . mozda voli takve ko ti 
<rut> joj . u poslu sam a ti me odmah za ranije navuces na tanak led takvim izjavama 
<rut> hmm .. sad sam ljut na tcom a neki dan ih hvalio . posalju maxtv jucer .. ljepo ja na routerboardu sve podesim . pustim vlan . spojim .. napravi on update .. podesi tocno vrijeme .. i sad dode aktivacija 
<rut> i problemi . zasto salju kuci nesto ako prije to nisu uveli u sustav i aktivirali .. 
<BotaniCar> Kakav vlan ? To doma imas mrezu koju si razdijelio pa ti treba vlan za maxtv ili ja nesto krivo citam ? 
<rut> naravno . odgovor od tete popodne .. cekaj 24h .. bolje reci cekaj sutra dok dodu radit
<rut> pa za maxtv vlan . 
<rut> voip isto ima svoj
<rut> ma zamjenio sam onaj njihov zte koji oni administriraju po managment portu i ubacio routerstation 
<rut> dobio preksinoc sms da je proslo 3mj i sad ce brzina biti 50/10 :) a meni i dalje 100/20 .. 
<obrut> rut: pa eto, nekad je bolje da kasne :)
<obrut> na to se ne zivciras :)
<rut> ma kak se necu zivcirat ;)
<rut> daj mi sredi to tamo . dam ti korisnicki broj 
<rut> doma mi mali bolestan .. poludit ce bez crtica
<rut> obut: koliko ima treba da to uvedu u sustav i aktiviraju iskreno ? 5min .. 
<obrut> nemam pojma
<obrut> nemam posla s ukapcanjima i sretan sam s tim :)
<rut> nema tu kordinacije .. oversis prije to isporuci nego oni uvedu ;) 
<rut> odmah otkaz 
<rut> ;)
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/heroji-08.gif
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/heroji-10.gif
<SilverSpace> lol
<Vjetar> jutro
<BotaniCar> Imam na carnetu jednu besplatnu domenu, kak s carnetom dogovorim da mi postave glue record ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja sam to sebi slozio, bilo mi je nekak logicno iako izgleda nelogicno :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: morao bih se ulogirat da vidim kako sam tocno popunio to na njihovom admin webu
<BotaniCar> obrut: kak mislis "ja sam sebi slozio" ? U sucelju registrara mogu unijeti samo primarni/sekundarni/kojivec dns. Znaci ili IP ili FQDN , ne mogu GLUE napraviti
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: bas si zapeo za džabe :D
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: pa to kaj je dzabe ne znaci da ne treba korektno iskonfigurirati :) 
<obrut> pa ja sam na carnetovom dns-u slozio da je za moju domenu u biti moj dns autoritativan
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa oni stave glue automatski kad ima das dva dns servera u formularu, ne?
<BotaniCar> obrut: autoritativan <> glue
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne:( 
<jelly> onda su nesto sjebali, ne vidim zasto bi to morao posebno napomi njat
<Mmike> moras IP adrese utpkiat
<Mmike> ne?
<jelly> ak si selfhostan, kak ce te inace naci ako nema glue
<SilverSpace> takeMS SSD UTX-2200 60GB 128°C
<SilverSpace> mogu kavu kuhat 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: super, mosh ramstek spec :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lo ili to
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: btw, po novom nema formulara u papirnatom obliku. Ako si u trgovackom registru samo online ispunis kaj trebas ispuniti i vozi 
<BotaniCar> ni-jedan-komad-papira nisam trebao, jso sam u shoku :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa ja sam sve online napravio, upisao bas ip adresu, ne sjecam se napamet kako je ta web forma izgledala i sto se gdje upise
<jelly> anbilivbl
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: khm, hkhm "ako si u trgovačkom registru" :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Slutim li to dobro?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: to ionak moras prvo :) 
<BotaniCar> ne, ne slutis, reaktivacija mog obrta ce jos mrvu pricekati 
<BotaniCar> Jos mi se ne isplati dovoljno da bi se prisilio sam jebati s racunovodicom i kajaznamcime 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: i ja tak gledam nekak, u svjetlu toga što smo pričali
<VjetarSaSunca> čekam odgovor od Konzuma, mudrijaši ne mogu sve intervjue napraviti u mjesec dana :)
<dodobas> yutro
<VjetarSaSunca> U međuvremenu je i Rimac dao oglas za dev-a
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: KONZUM ili mStart ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: Konzum traži web admina
<dodobas> mStart... najveca IT kompanija u RH :)
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/265505/Web-specijalist-Administrator-mz/
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ako dobijes posao budemo se svadjali :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: iskreno, Rimac mi se više sviđa
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/267879/Software-Engineer-mf/
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: naravno, bas me zanima koliko stotina ce vas pozvati na prvi krug intervjua :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar:  Ha, ovosi što će biti prevaga kod odabira kandidata, prethodno iskustvo na projektima ili znanje OpenGL ES 2.0 :D
<ivoks> cini se da mi ne gine azijska turneja...
<obrut> ivoks: ides se pridruzit mudzahedinima ? znao sam, oduvijek si mi bio sumnjiv
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> dalekoazijska
<ivoks> kina, japan, koreja, singapur
<ivoks> al dobro... nek im bude... za tu placu cu i obilaziti svijet, na njihov racun :)
<BotaniCar> Mogao si i gore proci :)
<ivoks> mogao sam i bolje
<Mmike> do we have ceilometer in stsstack, vittore?
<Mmike> picka
<ivoks> preserator :)
<ivoks> kako sam dubokouman danas
<ivoks> Every mighty oak was a nut at some point. A nut that held its ground.
<Mmike> ivoks: ucim od najboljeg :)
<Mmike> mirka: jel' se razsepurio sad? :D
<Mmike> jadna mirka, kaj se mora trpit na poslu :)
<Mmike> mirka: nisi rekla, jel' volis ajvar, ljuti?
<ivoks> bas je jadna
<ivoks> ziher je doma jos u krevetu
<mirka> :'D
<Mmike> kaaaaj?
<Mmike> mirka: i ti iz kreveta radis? :D
<rut> ne zene omalovazavat !!
<mirka> Mmike, ljut, paprike s roštilja, fino zapečen :)
<ivoks> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/na-letu-od-pule-do-manchestera-zbivala-se-prava-drama-putnik-je-pokusao-otvoriti-vrata-zrakoplova/
<BotaniCar> Trebali su se svi vezati i pustiti idiota da otvori. 
<BotaniCar> "remetilacko ponasanje" ? DaFuQ
<Mmike> mirka: e jbg, nisam rostilj imo, paprike su iz rerne, al 'je ljut :) 
<Mmike> remetinacko ponasanje?
<jelly> Mmike: imas ajvara viska??
<ivoks> Subject: I want to make love with you
<ivoks> From: "Tiffany Hebert" <Superman@fabnetinc.com>
<ivoks> Send me a F#ckFriends request so we can hook up My usename is LoveSponge160 my profile is here ONLINE NOW 
<ivoks> lol fuckfriends request :)
<ivoks> superman :D
<jelly> jamacno nije spam
<Mmike> jelly: imam nesto, osh degustirat? male su flasice, jbg
<Mmike> slijedeci vikend (tj, onaj iza ovog nadolazeceg) planiram 40 kila paprika ispec i skuhat jos jednu turu, al to cu na selu kod punice
<Mmike> ak nece bit +30 :)
<jelly> vec mi cure sline
 * BotaniCar ponudi svoj ajvar samo da stvori neku kompetetivnu atmosferu 
<jelly> iVar
 * hrvojem ce rado degustirati oba 
<hrvojem> cist zbog objektivnosti
<BotaniCar> hmm, dze je hrvojem doma ? 
<hrvojem> djakovo :)
<Mmike> jelly: ljut je, naime, turam halapenjose unutra :)
<ivoks> tamo sam kupio kombi
<BotaniCar> OKOK, nije lose, ima se sto i u tvom kraju probati :) Mmike , ti se vozi do Djakova ?:)
<ivoks> u djakovu
<ivoks> slavonac ga zovem
<hrvojem> dodjem ja u Zg uskoro pa mogu pokupit teglice
<hrvojem> ivoks: nedavno?
<ivoks> prije godinu i par mjeseci
<ivoks> vw t4
<jelly> Mmike: zvuci dobro
<BotaniCar> Moj nije ljut, sladak je ko Pamela dok je snimala Baywtch ! 
<BotaniCar> Kak bi frend rekao, pekmez od paprike ! :) 
<ivoks> jad i cemer od motora
<ivoks> 78 konja
<ivoks> a treba povuc 9 ljudi i prikolicu sa 9 kajaka
<ivoks> mirka: !
<ivoks> jel radis ili se zajebavas?
<BotaniCar> U cemu je razlika ? :) 
<Mmike> hrvojem: dodjes, a? :D
<hrvojem> dodjem svakako na webcamp to je prvi vikend u 10.
<hrvojem> mislio sam i prije, ali ne mislim da necu moc
<BotaniCar> Debian upgrades Wheezy and Jessie with a combined 372 updates \o/ \o/ wu wu wu 
<jelly> jessie je sa 8.2 cini pokrpala vecinu najgorih bugova koji su uvedeni uz (IMHO prerani prelazak na) systemd
<jelly> sad bi se to cak usudio koristiti (kad ne bi morao radit edukacije kolegama ;-)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ljudi stavljaju neke unose i u trusted i external zonu binda ? Sad sam se 10 minuta cohao po glavi zakaj nesto ne radi,bilo je dovoljno zamijeniti redosljed allow/deny ACL-ova, ali me i dalje faascinira potreba da se necem istovremeno i vjeruje i ne :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti bar imas kolege s kojima se mozes svadjati/educirati :) I odgovori na /msg ! :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmW8mdDNIk4
<datase> YouTube: Bajaga i Instruktori - Verujem ne verujem - (Audio 1988) - 0:03:24 - 231598 views - 670 likes / 13 dislikes
<jelly> sorry, ovaj klijent na poslu moram skrolati tri dana da primijetim da imam msg
<BotaniCar> 13 people like/disliked 
<Mmike> hrvojem: kad je to tocno da se ubiljezim u kalendar, ovo vise nema smisla, pre dugo se promasujemo
<Mmike> porno bratja, a jednom smo se vidli sveskup :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pazi kaj mi windoze sad vele - da nema updateova nikakvih :D :D :D
<hrvojem> 3.-4.10
<hrvojem> hahah
<Mmike> mislim da cu kupit majci SSD i onda reinstalirat windowse na SSD ONE LAST TIME
<Mmike> i onda kad isteknu ce i ona dobit ubuntu i bit ce mirna bosna
<Mmike> lol,. 'mirna bosna'
<Mmike> :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: u biti 2.10. dolazim (to je petak) pa mozemo u kvartu tamo negdje
<Mmike> hrvojem: a rostilj u Kosti da odmah urezerviram?
<Mmike> dodjes sam ili dodje i gospoja?
<hrvojem> ja sigurno, gospodja jos ne zna
<hrvojem> eh rostilj, ovisi kad cu doci, cak sam mislio prijepodne krenit, ali ovisi o poslu sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj mu reci "check for updates" jos jednom :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislis da ce 14ti put proc?" :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim a su statisticke sanse da MS unutar 15 minuta *ne* objavi bar jos jednu zakrpu - nikakve :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim, jucer sma ovo
<Mmike> nisam danas
<Mmike> mogu danas ak bash hoces
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 24h je proslo ? Daj, imas sigurno bar 3 kriticne zakrpe , ednu nadogradnju za .NET i jednu-dvije za silverlight :) 
<Mmike> kaj nije to utorkom islo prije?
<BotaniCar> Opasna sranja idu utorkom, ali oduvijek imaju "continuous update" politiku za frkovite stvari. Od izlaska Win10 sva azuriranja deklariraju kao "instaliraj odma', kaj opce pitas"
<BotaniCar> Vidis, steta kaj nemam vise windowsa tu po firmi, treba napraviti lab i provjeriti kak Win10 i WSUS suradjuju
<SilverSpace> apchiha
<rut> nazdravlje
<SilverSpace> thx
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jos uvijek checking for updates
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://gizmodo.com/how-space-aged-whiskey-tastes-smoked-fruit-antiseptic-1729512390 # ti bi ovaj review mogao cijeniti :) 
<Mmike> vec jesam :)
<BotaniCar> "further analysis will be carried out" .. moram se nekako ubaciti u tester-ekipu ! 
<BotaniCar> "Space sample: It taste like a dozen sunrises in 24 hours, with a slight hint of ionic radiation and a pinch of Earthrise. It’s got a slightly hydrazine tang, with a smiddgen of escape velocity. It’s got a touch or recycled Russian, with a Hadfield sass mixed in. Overall, it’s out of this world, but not stellar. "
<SilverSpace> mucko dzubre http://is.gd/k1sf9l
<vileni> ovo nebi bilo lose za nuc http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akasa-Newton-L-Gehause-fur-Intel-NUC-BLKDN2820FYB-LUFTERLOS-/400940951642?hash=item5d59f1685a
<vileni> s obzirom da mi se trenutacno vent vrti na 3krpm
<ivoks> pas master
<ivoks> 1gb swapa
<ivoks> piz. ti mat. firefoxu i thunderbirdu
<Mmike> tak je to kad se skrtari s memorijom :)
<Mmike> vileni: vish, ja moram vent u laptopu zamijenit
<ivoks> ma u ovo govno nije stalo vise od 8gb
<Mmike> poceo je rondat
<Mmike> ivoks: koji proc? Za moj T520 pise da moze max 8, ja sam nagurao 16
<ivoks> zato cu si i uzeti neki thinkpad il nesto sljedeci mjesec
<ivoks> ovo je kurac za sminkanje, a ne za raditi
<ivoks> bio je super dok sam bio manager :D
<Mmike> i sad gledam kak da uzmem W520, jer taj ima 4 DDR slota i mogu 32 gige imat unutra
<ivoks> puno celija stane na ekran
<ivoks> al sad, kad actually treba raditi, smece
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovaj jos trazi updateove :)
<Mmike> kak su ti windowsi jadni, jadni, jadni :)
<ivoks> a prije 15 godina si se kleo u njih
<ivoks> tamo si me u medi napadao da zasto ja koristim linux
<ivoks> da je windows a i z ovoga svijeta
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> lazi te izmisljotine :)
<Mmike> pred 25 mozda, pred 15 nikako :)
<ivoks> 2000.-2001.
<ivoks> 15
<Mmike> kad je izasao etch, linux je postao upotrebljiv
<Mmike> da, tu sam ja vec debian furao fino
<Mmike> tad sam se iz USA vratoi
<ivoks> jesi drek
<vileni> Mmike: kako stvari stoje i ja cu morati u nucu mijenjati vent, a isto je kao u laptopu, pa ako vec mijenjam mozda da idem na skroz pasivno
<ivoks> furao si se na billu
<Mmike> onda sam se 2003ce zaposlio u elektromagicu i vratio se nazad na windoze jer eto
<vileni> jos da stavim ssd za sistem, a media fajlove preko sambe, bio bi necujan
<Mmike> mssql :)
<ivoks> kaj ti opce radis sad u canonicalu?
<ivoks> trebali bi testirati tvoje znanje :D
<Mmike> trebali bi stosta :)
<Mmike> vileni: ja cu kupit onaj neki HP mini ovo ono
<Mmike> 1k kuna dodje u metrou
<ivoks> ja nemrem vise... puknut cu
<ivoks> otkako sam se vratio u zagreb, samo jedem
<Mmike> ivoks: predji u crossvaliju na pol godine :D
<ivoks> nemas kaj tu raditi nego jest
<Mmike> aha, to
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> sto bi s vecerom onom ? :)
<ivoks> ma nemam vremena za veceru
<ivoks> dodjem doma u 8 krepan
<ivoks> jer sam odlucio pomoci starom ovaj tjedan
<ivoks> pa cu mu otvarati, zatvarati radnju
<ivoks> al ekipa na terenu
<ivoks> pa dodji u 6
<ivoks> odi u 20h
<ivoks> i usput jos i radi svoj posao, prvi, drugi i treci
<vileni> Mmike: koji hp, onaj mali? stream nesto
<ivoks> Commundo Tagungshotel Darmstadt
<Mmike> za nadoplatu bona, birajte 1, za nadoplatu drugog bona birajte 2
<Mmike> pa lol :)
<ivoks> o jebte rupcage
<Mmike> vileni: nemam pojma, a metro nema web :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa jel ide linux na to? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ovo? http://gizmodo.com/hp-stream-mini-a-cute-cheap-windows-desktop-for-just-1677146011
<Mmike> vileni: nop
<Mmike> pa jebo ih vipnet i bnet
<Mmike> koji su to
<Mmike> uzasi
<jelly> koji
<BotaniCar> http://truebluenz.com/2015/09/06/kuwaiti-official-explains-why-gulf-states-cannot-accept-refugees/ # ne mosh izbjeglice uputiti u Kuvajt, skupo je tamo :D
<jelly> mrs
<ivoks>  obavještavamo Vas da dana 11.9.2015 od 06:30 do 06:40 h Erste NetBanking servis neće biti dostupan zbog redovitog tehničkog održavanja.
<ivoks> 10min
<ivoks> u erste je to trajalo 2h
<jelly> tak se to radi
<ivoks> ovo od 10min nisu ni najavljivali :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: razlog zasto ih ne pustaju je politicki
<BotaniCar> razlog sto ih ne pustaju je to sto misle da su toliko izbnad svih da im ne prilici primiti bijednike. Drugi je sto nema nista od jihada ako ekipa odizbjeglici u zemlje zaljeva. Da, mozes oba razloga proglasiti politickima. 
<BotaniCar> Ili si ti mislio na nesto trece ?
 * Mmike bi jeo hamburgere
<Mmike> oce netko na hamburger nekud?
<Mmike> dodobas: ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim koji je hype s moshom
<Mmike> sam uspori sve
<jelly> BotaniCar: "neka ih Libanon i Turska prime, tamo je jeftinije"
<jelly> o.o
<jelly> jel vip ili ht imaju aplikaciju koja routa pozive sa mobitela preko wlana kad je to jeftinije?
<rut> mislis da im je u cilju imat takvo sto 
<obrut> jelly: cek ? kakvu aplikaciju i kakve pozive ? nacrtaj mi scenario pa ti kazem zasto to nece nikad imat ? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj u tom slucaju ne bi imao primjetnu latenciju na prosjecnom wlanu ? Ono, k'o SIP kad pustis pa sugovornika cujes s primjetnom zadrskom 
 * BotaniCar pjevusi "tiho rastu divlje jagodeeeeeeee" i pravi se da ima nevidljivu gitaru u ruci :) 
<Mmike> ADAJTENETKOHABMURGERCICSAMNOMPOJESTIHOCEICIHAHAHAHA?
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1vgyi_Y9fI
<datase> YouTube: Divlje Jagode - Divlje Jagode - 0:05:07 - 236809 views - 575 likes / 10 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja mogu nakon 16, ako imas novaca - ostao mi novcanik doma :)
<Mmike> kak volim kad mi sluzba za korisnike prica pizdarije
<BotaniCar> Snimas ? 
<Mmike> 'imate interferenciju s drugim wireless uredjajima, zato vam je internet spor'
<Mmike> a ne snimam
<jelly> obrut: telefonske pozive, npr. sa mobitela na fiksnu liniju
<jelly> BotaniCar: eh, neka router ukljuci bezobrazni QoS kad zovem, boli me djon
<jelly> (necu sad reci da sam to imao sa Fritzboxom, besplatno)
<jelly> (i jos bi stisao televiziju kad me neko zove)
<jelly> (magija!)
<dodobas> Mmike: sutra mozda... mozemo se cuti 
<obrut> jelly: znaci neki sip klijent na mobitelu koji bi se preko neta spajao na SBC od mobilnog providera ? mislim da je vip ima nesto tako
<rut> muffin kakvu ti to imas sip centralu sa takvim problemima
<BotaniCar> jelly: cak nisam mislio da raspoloziv bandwith nije dosttan, vec da WLAN-ovi po prirodi budu dost' latentni kod jeftinijih ( kucnih ) uredjaja. 
<jelly> obrut: na SBC?  Ne mora, neka bude i obicni SIP klijent
<jelly> BotaniCar: a, to ne znam
<BotaniCar> rut: tko tu prica o SIP centrali ? uredjaji koji vrse distribuciju sigala uvode latenciju 
<jelly> obrut: mislim moze i tako, dapace
<rut> muffin to samo kod tebe se desava 
<obrut> jelly: session border controller, obicno je to ulazna tocka u "voip mrezu"
 * jelly nema pojma kaj je SBC nego nagadja ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam probao rutnje preko jeftinijih ( redom stariji, kao oni crni thomsoni) wifi AP/router kombo uredjaja, kakve mozes po kucama vidjati - rezultati su bili uzasni. 
<BotaniCar> *rutanje
<BotaniCar> Na boljoj opremi je radilo bolje, ali je lag i dalje bio cujan 
<BotaniCar> rut: ne njajke, daj rezultate nekog svog testa na kojem je sve bilo ok 
<jelly> hm.  Meni je koristenje mobitela kao "fiksne linije" na Fritzboxu bilo sasvim ok
<jelly> doduse mozda sam ukupno 3 poziva imao kroz cijelo trajanje ugovora 
<jelly> 2 od toga je bilo sa H1 tech supportom :-)
<rut> muffin mogu ti i demonstrirat live .. samo daj broj na koji te se moze dobit
<BotaniCar> Tja, YMMV
<BotaniCar> rut: kak ces mi "live" demonstrirati da ono kaj cujem u slusalici ne dolazi s pol sekunde zadrske nakon izgovorenog. Mi smo testirali u okolini di sam sugovornika mogao cuti i bez uredjaja, tak smo i skuzili lag :)
<jelly> dsl i router sami po sebi daju 20ms, ne vjerujem da bi AP komponenta dodala jos bitno vise, al ko zna
<BotaniCar> I, nikad nismo dosli do load testinga, da vidimo kaj se desi kad bi nas 10 pricalo u isto vrijeme 
<jelly> 100-200ms je vec grozno za slusati
<BotaniCar> Velim, mozda je jeftina oprema bil kljuc, ne znam.
<rut> muffin kad dodes u OS testirat cemo . a onda placas pivu ako bude po mome 
<BotaniCar> Ako me dobra sreca potjera u OS , placam pivo bez obzira :)
<rut> to pivo mi nece sa gustom sjesti .. 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> Ako cemo pit' neko Osjecko pivo ne moze ti sjesti ni pod kojim okolnostima - lose je :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, rut koliko je stupnjeva bilo jutros kod tebe ? Kod mene 9C , brijem upalit' grijanje danas 
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 68°F / 20°C; Humidity: 56%; Pressure: 29.98in / 101.5kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ne, 16mph / 26kph; Updated: 21 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast for Friday: Overcast; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> Pitam za jutro, kad si na posao isao 
<SilverSpace> zapljenjene velike kolicine oruzja u Grckoj luci a vidi vraga slucajno stiglo iz Sirije
<rut> pa gledam koliko je sad .. a jutros .. pa neznam 12-13
<rut> al laze ovaj .weather .. kisa pada 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to oni kontejneri s 500000 metaka i kajaznam cim sve ne , od prekjuce ?
<BotaniCar> rut: laze,da , zato i pitam tebe koji si tamo
<rut> nego di si ti jucer od svih downloada nasao ona dva koja ne rade ?
<rut> imas nos za nasnjofat takve stvari 
<jelly> to je prirodno za sysadmina
<jelly> naci sto ne radi nekome drugome, automatski.  Popravit ono sto kod tebe ne radi... eeeeeeh
<BotaniCar> Buraz, dio place zaradim kao softver tester, imaju srece sto naplacujem svoj rad pa nisam slozio automaCki test koji bi provjeravao sajt svaki dan i mailspamao kaj ne radi :D
<rut> nesmijem to komenitrat
<BotaniCar> A i ovo kaj jelly veli :) 
<rut> pa kaj popravljas i tude stranice ?
<BotaniCar> Sto shefica kaze, ja radim :) 
<rut> aa bogami jos i to .. kako da ne ..
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne znam samo sam procitao 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, stranice koje ja gledam su obicno public-face nekakvog servisa, ali mozemo ih svrstati u "stranice"
<rut> prenio sam ja tvoje otkrice .. primili na znanje . mislis da ce popravit ?
<BotaniCar> rut: siguran sam da ce popraviti prilikom redizajna stranica, za cca 15 godina :9 
<rut> bravo ;)
<BotaniCar> Svi tak rade :) 
<rut> eto i kaj da ja sad kazem za t-com . pa moram pljuvat i zivcirat se ..
 * BotaniCar se uvijek malo zasmijulji kad cita da lola k'o rut koristi "kaj" :9
<rut> pa ti zavoravljas da sam ja roden tamo di je kaj :)
<BotaniCar> Kak bi ja dijelio samare ljudima kaj salju mailove bez subjecta, jos vise onima koji replyaju i/ili forwardaju takav mail :)
<BotaniCar> cek, rut , ti nisi Osjecan rodjenjem ? Di si se narodio ?
<rut> haha .. pa nisam ja jedan od onih koji dodu sa 18g u ZG pa odmah saltaju na kaj 
<rut> VZ
<ivoks> u vzu nije kaj
<ivoks> tam je kaaaj
<rut> a na murteru nije sigurno ;)
<rut> ni kaj ni kaaaaj 
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> prilagodili smo murterine da vele kaj
<rut> sumnjam .. tvdi su to ljudi 
<ivoks> zagrebacki je drugi sluzbeni jezik opcine
<BotaniCar> Varazdin je super. 
<ivoks> je, zivio sam tamo
<ivoks> manji od murtera, sve obidjes biciklom :)
<rut> ma VZ je sranje muffin moj
<rut> i to veliko 
<rut> odoh pusti 
<ivoks> ima tam jedna dobra mala :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ja sam godinu dana bio tamo i u tom periodu su mi se i grad i ljudi jako dopali. Ne znam sto se desi kad zivis tamo za stalno :)
<jelly> sam jedna?
<BotaniCar> mala mala mala baletna skola, puna zgodnih djevojaka :) 
<BotaniCar> igustin: kakav si ti baja s izborom najsmijesnijih klijenata :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/12004835_10153694657834430_5484779207043926429_n.jpg?oh=e98efc8cc8df6c2289051a2cac8f9457&oe=56752389
<BotaniCar> "nemojte stavljat linux !!!" :)
<jelly> stavljajte ubuntu!!!
<BotaniCar> Si skuzio stilizirano srceko dolje desno ? :) 
<jelly> <3
<rut> ta "mala" .. nema jedno 75-80kg i misli da je miss grada ?
<BotaniCar> Sounds kexy :) 
<igustin> :D
<rut> evo usporedba .. osjecke male (bez" ") i te iz vz .. neusporedivo pristupacnije .. srdacnije .. i sve naj naj ..
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/DeliriousAlexK/videos/1624751461070032/
<ivoks> just saying
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/ksboTEsZUbAB75Jk9
<rut> i trosi 6.5l ? :P
<ivoks> pri toj brzini trosi 9l
<rut> x2 ne zaboravi 
<rut> ili pustis gas na 230
<rut> onda da 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> trosi 9l pri 200km/h
<ivoks> pa motor se vrti na 4000 okretaja
<ivoks> racunaj
<ivoks> 2,2l, 4000 okretaja u minuti
<ivoks> koliko je goriva potrebno
<ivoks> anyway...
<ivoks> cak ni 4
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/U4gdtFp8e1hkmnDL8
<ivoks> 3,5 tisuce
<rut> ma ne zelim racunat al nema teorije na trosi 9l na 200km/h
<BotaniCar> 5ica za muziku u filmicu ivoks  :)
<ivoks> a dobro, nema
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije moj filmic
<ivoks> al je super :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a kaj se tice 220/h, bar nisi pricao na mobitel :) 
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/UPTZLSAJtf2zPCSUA
<ivoks> Mmike ce se sjetiti ovoga ^
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/8cgQMGqfXp2RESkC8
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je ono jezero iza hotela di si nedavno bio ? 
<ivoks> i hotel, na lijevoj i desnoj strani fotke
<ivoks> to je kakti panorama
<BotaniCar> Fakat je lijepo 
<ivoks> pogodi cije je ovo
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/gZ2aRyKD5bjUzsMA7
<BotaniCar> Tvog shefa ? :) 
<ivoks> a car ovdje uziva, ima posebno mjesto:
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/1nZeTq6AWLtBPTHu6
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/UnsRaN3Ca3i16hW56
<ivoks> a ovo je u hrvatskoj:
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/xm1BgzA6zzKo1Qfo6
<ivoks> i iako je restoran...
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/uv3zzLJDsEifeVnp6
<ivoks> a vidi ga :)
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/wfUDYYc6FkdrEjFy7
<ivoks> wohooo veceras se vracam dole
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/qg6pCXiuQyKCttJi9
 * BotaniCar ostao na slici na kojoj je hrana i ne ide dalje 
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/BBBaPYktYvtzNLvZ7
<ivoks> rut: ^ 150km/h, 6.3l
<ivoks> aj, 145
<rut> moguce ..al ja bih na mjestu inzinjera F1 uzeo motor iz forda povecao kubikazu i snagu i trosio bi 18l na 320 . 
<rut> jos i manje .. bolja aerodinamika .. laksi materijali .. 
<rut> http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=578535
<ivoks> eh, kad bi to tak islo
<ivoks> onda bi uzeo iz skutera
<ivoks> uostalom... ford i je radio motore za f1 :D
<rut> koliko trosi onda kad recimo na 145 kad stisnes gas do poda ?
<rut> 7 :)
<ivoks> rut: evo, veceras cu izmjeriti
<ivoks> idem dole, pa cemo vidjeti
<ivoks> sve se da izracunati...
<ivoks> 2:20min mi treba u jednom smjeru
<ivoks> to je cca 350km
<ivoks> znaci, sve skupa 700km da manje od 5h
<ivoks> s jednim tankom od 55l
<rut> al vozi 200km/h cijelim putem 
<rut> pa onda racunaj 
<ivoks> pa to i je prosjek :D
<rut> neda se sa tobom .. moram ko mmike i odustat ;)
<ivoks> :)
<rut> al bi formule profitirale da trose ko tvoj ford .. njima je potrosnja po wiki-u 75l/100km
<BotaniCar> imas cudan nacin odustajanja, rut :) 
<rut> neda mi se raspravljat na 2 strane
<rut> trenutno ratujem sa tcomom
<rut> sto me je... sa maxtv i salju ako nije aktiviran
<BotaniCar> Krasno, uvijek biras izgubljene bitke ? :D
<rut> a naplatit ce od jucer da koristim
<rut> a kad sam imao onaj putem satelita .. nazvao .. procitao broj sa kartice i bilo aktivirano za 10min 
<rut> a sad im treba i treba .
<rut> nasekirao sam se .. eh ... idem zapalit od nervoze
<ivoks> potrosnja nije linearna
<ivoks> i formule nisu dizel ;)
<BotaniCar> Fakat, zakaj formule nisu diesel ? 
<rut> a najbolje da jesu .. pa bi bile ljene za boga miloga
<ivoks> slabo bi startale
<ivoks> al jednom kad krene...
<ivoks> stvorio bi se takav moment da bi potrgao te male sasije
<rut> nije istina .. dizel ima veci okretni moment od benzinca 
<rut> ovdje se ne racunaju formule 
<rut> to je bila samo sprdnja ;)
<ivoks> ?
<rut> dizel i bezninac . recimo iste kubikaze i konjske snage ima veci okretni moment ..al zato pusi u ubrzavanju 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> crko mi google :)
<Mmike> nemrem se spojit na plus.google.com
<Mmike> sve drugo mir adi :)
<Mmike> mir adi!
<Mmike> rim dia!
<BotaniCar> diarea
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sve mi radi
<Mmike> osim googleta
<BotaniCar> pong
<Mmike> vam radi googlo?
<rut> radi
<BotaniCar> stoji na "establishing secure connection" jedno 5 sec, onda me odjebe 
<Mmike> CRKO GUGL
<Mmike> STAO INTERNET
<BotaniCar> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/plus.google.com
<BotaniCar> cini se da je pukao samo na CIXu
<BotaniCar> kojeg ISPa trosis, mmike ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vipnet
<rut> ma radi prek iskona 
<Mmike> google kalendar mi radi
<Mmike> hangotsi ne
<Mmike> google plus ne
<Mmike> trazilica ne
<Mmike> gmail ne
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> idem si ajvar pojest jos jedan i kahvu slozit
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> a6 na 150km/h trosi manje od 7l
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iz ALTUSa mi radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cemu prilazes ajvar ? Imas neke klobase ili kuLJen ? 
<Mmike> kruhu
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj tvoj dizlo ne trosi manje od toga?
<Mmike> mislim, moja mazda6 1.8 benzin na 150 km/h trosi 9l
<Mmike> OCU JEST HAMBURGERE
<rut> nije isto 1.9tdi i 2.7tdi .. ili 3.0 .. ovaj 1.9tdi ima motor cca 300kg dok ovaj 2.7/3.0 ima 500kg
<SilverSpace> formicarium mravi https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/P9100377.resized.JPG
<BotaniCar> http://www.computerweekly.com/news/4500253165/Microsoft-makes-fresh-legal-bid-to-protect-emails-stored-in-Irish-datacentre-from-US-government # MS DO TOKIJA ! :)
<BotaniCar> MS bi trebao kupiti redhat :) 
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> rut: da, al' obicno veci motor znaci veci okretni moment sto in the long run znaci manju potrosnju
<rut> Mmike je istina . al ivoks prica da trosi 9l na 230km/h :)
<rut> mislim stvarno .. to je onda motor za anale 
<Mmike> frend ima bemwljea 325d i njemu njegov bemve trosi oko 5l na 140
<rut> a na 150 6l
<Mmike> ma ivoks prica :)
<Mmike> i ja pricam isto )
<Mmike> ivoks moze kad god hoce sjest samnom u auto i napravimo 100 km po gradu, ja cak benzin (dizl) platim za to, pa da vidmo tko placa rucak :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imao sam frenda kaj je jeo feferone i kruh, i stalno se zalio da ga kenjat' peche :) 
<Mmike> btw, kladio sam se s frendom (gkresic, BotaniCar ga zna), tvrdi lik da je C64 bio 16bitni komp :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha , Kresic <3
<Mmike> klada pala za ramstek/biftek pri Zvoncu
<BotaniCar> On je inace promisljen, si ga prethodno nadrogirao ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: trebo si ga vidjet kak se uspuho kad sam rekao da nema pojma
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> nenmam pojma
<Mmike> jos on inzistirao na kladi
<Mmike> reko, ajde, brate, ajde
<Mmike> kao, ajde, u pivu
<Mmike> (sjedimo na pivi)
<Mmike> reko, ne, ajde u ramstek/biftek u zvoncu
<BotaniCar> TO! Up the stakes :9
<Mmike> i kao kasabasic ce presjec i veli kresic 'al je i on ukljucen u okladu'
<Mmike> reko, moze, on jede kako god :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda je brijao na 16bit module ? ( http://www.mos6502.com/friday-commodore/strange-peripherals-the-16-bit-commodore-64/)
<Mmike> brijao je da je 6510 16bitni cpu, na to se svelo
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> moram mejl poslat
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> 9. mjesec 2006.
<ivoks> tuzan tuzan mjesec, tuzna godina
<ivoks> znate li da ameri imaju 'groblje' svojih aviona koji vise nisu u sluzbi?
<ivoks> uvijek ostave 5-6 komada koje odrzavaju za neki slucaj...
<ivoks> samo jednog modela tamo vise nema
<Mmike> ivoks: znamo
<ivoks> sve su ih unistili, izrezali, da se iran ne bi domakao dijelova
<Mmike> ivoks: nitko nije htio ic tamo kad smo u phoenixu bili
<Mmike> tak da eto
<Mmike> nisam nit ja iso
<Mmike> next time idem sam!
<ivoks> onaj kojeg su 2006. umirovili, njega vise nema
<ivoks> a najbolji ikad
<ivoks> tad je umrla i moja nada, zelja, da sjednem jednom u taj avion
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y45rzmDaABI
<datase> YouTube: Grumman F-14 Tomcat in HD - 0:05:04 - 1033663 views - 6333 likes / 73 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj f14 vise ne leti?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> unisteni svi preostali 
<ivoks> ostali su samo oni u iranu
<ivoks> koji ne lete
<ivoks> jedini avion koji je u potpunosti unisten
<BotaniCar> Kupi jednog i nek' ti ga konzerviraju, bolje nego auto :)
<BotaniCar> ( Iranski, jel, dok ih jos imaju u komadu ) 
<ivoks> In August 2009, the 309th AMARG stated that the last aircraft were taking to HVF West, Tucson, Arizona for shredding. At that time only 11 F-14s remained in desert storage.
<Mmike> The Tomcat was retired from the U.S. Navy's active fleet on 22 September 2006, having been supplanted by the Boeing F/A-18E and F Super Hornets.[2] The F-14 remains in service with the Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force, having been exported to Iran in 1976, when the U.S. had amicable diplomatic relations with Iran.
<Mmike> heh
<ivoks> The logo has gone through many variations, including one for the then–Imperial Iranian Air Force F-14, called "Ali-cat".
<Mmike> eto mi veli baterija da ce mi trajat ista 8h20m
<Mmike> realno nece vise od 5
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> sad je vec 7h :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qToq_VQ8cN0
<datase> YouTube: Twilight Guardians - La Isla Bonita - 0:03:05 - 1051055 views - 4830 likes / 110 dislikes
<Mmike> jos 4h35m
<Mmike> tak baterija traje 8 sati :) prva 4 se rastope u sat vremena :)o
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> ovog turkovica netko treba opalit lopatom :)
<Mmike> valenta?
<ivoks> ae
<Mmike> sta kaze?
<Mmike> jos bitnije, di? :)
<ivoks> mislio sam da sam pobjegao od takvih kad sam otisao sa newsa
<ivoks> al evo ga i na facebooku :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to ti smeta
<Mmike> a ustase i homofobi i ovi ti ne smetaju
<Mmike> ja sam jos ravno 2 tjedna na fejsu
<ivoks> kako ne
<Mmike> onda je gotova godisnjica mature
<Mmike> i onda BOOOK
<ivoks> vec sam unfriendao neku ekipu
<ivoks> i ustase i partizane
<ivoks> i one koji briju da cjepiva ubijaju
<Mmike> masa :D
<ivoks> ma nju nisam vidio skoro 2 desetljeca
<ivoks> ni ne sjecam se kak izgleda ;)
<Mmike> pa kaj si niste fb frendichi?
<ivoks> druga stigma je bila to što Ubuntu ekipa dosta dugo (2 release cisklusa, ako se ne varam) nisu znali podesiti PulseAudio pa dok je na Fedori i drugim distrama koje su imali sane confige sve radilo ok na Ubuntu se nije dobro pokazao jer nisu slušali Lennart Poetteringa i mislili da znaju bolje od njega podesiti pulseaudio.
<ivoks> pazi ti recenice
<ivoks> jer nisu slušali Lennart Poetteringa
<BotoSmot1> kaj je vturkovic opet blebnuo ? Kad me trazio da se zafrendamo, ja sam mislio da on zna kaj prica/radi :) 
<BotoSmot1> Ahh, #sistemciHR :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: ne znam za te detalje al' pulseaudio kad je dosao u ubuntu je bio smece najvece
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto je systemd sad smece najvece
<Mmike> pol tog je potrgano
<BotoSmot1> Pol je potrgano, a pol ne radi ! :) 
<ivoks> pulseaudio je dugo bio potrgan
<ivoks> jos uvijek je
<Mmike> srecom, pulseaudio sad radi ok
<ivoks> kurac radi ok
<Mmike> pa ja nemam nekih vecih zamjerki
<ivoks> spojis slusalice s mikrofonom i ne zna kaj bi
<ivoks> ne zna koji bi mikrofon koristio
<obrut> ivoks: pa nekak mi se cini da je Lennart poprilicno kvalificiran za pricat o pulseaudiu (samo da se ogradim, nemam bas neko dobro misljenje niti o njemu i o pulseaudiu) :)
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> tko je rekao da nije?
<obrut> pa valjda ovi koji ga nisu htjeli slusat ? :)
<ivoks> to je turkovic izmislio
<ivoks> fora je bila u tome sto je ubuntu odlucio gurnuti ga u distru iako nije bilo funkcionalno
<ivoks> i za to vrijeme su trajale rasprave
<ivoks> da ubuntu nije stavio pulseaudio i testirao ga na svojim korisnicima, danas ga vise ne bi bilo
<BotoSmot1> Jos jedan na listi Ubuntu grijeha .. 
<SilverSpace> jebo apache radi ali php ne 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu je ubuntu napravio 
<SilverSpace> lamp-server^ naredba je prije radila bes frke
<SilverSpace> i sad je istaliralo ali php ne radi
<ivoks> mislim da tasksel nije vec neko vrijeme relevantan
<ivoks> Mmike: masa mi nije facebook friend
<ivoks> Mmike: ili?
<ivoks> mozda je a da ni ne znam :D
<obrut> ak je tko zeljan "triatlona", evo jedan zanimljiv :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXFIKyYyQHY
<datase> YouTube: Isklar Norseman 2015 - Bad to the bone - 0:10:37 - 39434 views - 340 likes / 3 dislikes
<ivoks> i tak je apple napravio kopiju surfacea? :)
<SilverSpace> eh da malo drugacije to sad ide
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovaj lud 11 newly installed, 477 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da cu sve sjebat
<BotoSmot1> SilverSpace: PEJSTBINAJ NAM SVE DA SE SMIJEMO, DOK JOS IMAS U BUFFERU :) 
<BotoSmot1> 100% kasnim 
<obrut> pejstaj tu na kanal i stisni yes :)
<SilverSpace> BotoSmot1: ha daa
<ivoks> pa sigurno ces sjebat
<ivoks> ak ti veli da ce ukloniti 477 :)
<ivoks> obicno za takvu operaciju kaze da moras napisati 'yes, do as I say!'
<ivoks> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<ivoks> been there, done that :)
<SilverSpace> Lani je u Hrvatskoj 21 dijete počinilo suicid
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<SilverSpace> U Hrvatskoj na godinu suicid počini oko 700 osoba
<ivoks> 'Ante, your trip to San Francisco, CA is starting soon!'
<ivoks> wait.. whaaat?
<SilverSpace> kod mene se u zgradi troje ubilo 
<SilverSpace> u ovih trideset godina
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> manje ih je od starosti umrlo 
<ivoks> vise nego od prevelike brzine
<SilverSpace> bili smo jako mlada zgrada hrpu klinaca bilo 
<SilverSpace> sad sve starci 
<ivoks> isusati ovaj allianz
<SilverSpace> kosarka hajd bok
<ivoks> posalju mi ponudu
<ivoks> i ugovor
<ivoks> potpisem
<ivoks> uplatim prema ponudi
<ivoks> i nakon 2 mjeseca 'a ovo ono, povlacimo ponudu'
<ivoks> i sad moram ispunjavati jos jedan papir da mi vrate novce koje sam uplatio prema ponudi koju su povukli
<jelly> ili ih tuzit za krsenje ugovora
<jelly> ivoks: to veli samo ako hoce obrisati neki Essential: yes paket
<ivoks> ne mogu jer nisu potpisali
<ivoks> moras uplatiti po ponudi da bi ti poslali ugovor
<jelly> to samo u hrvatskoj ima
<jelly> prvo plati, a onda cemo te mi mozda zajebat, mozda ne 
<Mmike> kak se veli 'ravnopravno'
<SilverSpace> joj ova danasnja kosarka je za kurac
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=3&v=OXRBELZpKak
<datase> YouTube: Little Jack (asshole scene from Meet The Fockers) - 0:00:04 - 474018 views - 291 likes / 17 dislikes
<SilverSpace> nema nigdje medvescaka
<SilverSpace> vode 1:0
<SilverSpace> 1/3 0:1 ostalo
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> sirim hrvatski po cijelom svijetu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<ivoks> kaj smo izgubili?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> BOOOOOOOOORGNER!
<hbogner> mmmmmmmiiiiikeeeee
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> hbogner, pa kaj ima?
<hbogner> pa eto ima jedan papir vise :D
<Mmike> ivoks, pojela nas gruzija!
<Mmike> hbogner, jel jesi? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, on je!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hbogner> jesam :D
<jelly> \o/
<Mmike> hbogner, cestsitke!
<Mmike> kol'ko se ono protegnulo studovanje? :D
<Vlado9A3CY> cestitam hbogner :)
<hbogner> Mmike, predugo da mi bude ugodno o tome pricati :(
<hbogner> Vlado9A3CY, fala
<Mmike> ma ajd!
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jes ti ziv?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ziv sam, kako nebi bio, samo sam bio offline :D
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> imam 2 stsroja na hecneru
<Mmike> VPSa, jel
<Mmike> na jednog se spojim, nema blema
<Mmike> na drugog se spojim
<Mmike> nemrem tipkat
<Mmike> nemrem nist
<Mmike> pokrenem top, sve stane
<Mmike> gledam, nema nikog gore
<Mmike> i onda se usshajam sa ovog prvog na taj spori
<Mmike> i sve radi super :D
<Mmike> jebo ih internet
<obrut> vis, ja s hecnerom nikad problema
<obrut> jednom na pocetku bio dan-dva spor transfer, ali to je to
<Mmike> nije hecner
<Mmike> nego amis
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> nije amis
<Mmike> wgetnem 100 mbajtni fajl s tog 'sporog' stroja, od doma
<Mmike> radi k'o veliko
<Mmike> 1.5 megabajta u sekundi, koliko mi internt daje
<Mmike> usshjamse
<Mmike> sve stoji
<Mmike> usshjam se preko nekog drugog stroja
<Mmike> radi odlicno
<Mmike> koji kufer
<Mmike> mislim da cu otic spavat
<Mmike> mozda se samo popravi do jutra :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-11
<BotoSmoto> Jutro
<BotaniCar> 03045140105502	MILKA CHOCOLATE TABLET MILK
<BotaniCar> Dobijamo svaki dan nekoliko novih unosa u katalog od kompanije "Mondelez" jebenti, kaj oni imaju slatkisa, za 9/10 nisam nikad ni cuo :) 
<BotaniCar> I, uvoze za konzum, imaju, ali ne uvoze Oreo! Zavjera 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> lol BotaniCar kaj bi se debljao 
<SilverSpace> Halloween costume
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj bi se debljal, samo velim da prave stvari ne uvoze, samo drek 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/lFkl1Vet1eU
<datase> YouTube: WASD Keyboards: Cherry MX Switch Sound Comparison - 0:02:31 - 306002 views - 1343 likes / 49 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mehanicke tipkovnice su pre bucne ako imas mali stan i zelis pustiti sustanare da spavaju dok radis
<SilverSpace> kaj nema oreo u konzumu 
<SilverSpace> znam da miller ima
<BotaniCar> AFAIK , nema
<SilverSpace> franko ih obozava od kolacica do cokse
<SilverSpace> drugu coksu ni nece
<SilverSpace> bandica cu zadaviti kaj se ja moram dizat ujutro 
<BotaniCar> Kaj seces Bandicu pesa svako jutro ? 
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> imamo jako prometnu cestu koju treba proci ujutro do skole
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ajde... telovezba i sport ...
<SilverSpace> nitko ne staje klincima na zebri
<SilverSpace> ili jedan stane drugi sa druge strane proleti 
<SilverSpace> a treba samo kilometar ceste produzit pa bi cesta onda bila bez auta
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bas mi to vise ne ide
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chrome Verzija 45.0.2454.85
<dodobas> kad su 'blogovi' poceli ubacivati '10 mins to read' na vrh posta... 
<dodobas> sve vise se to nadje
<BotaniCar> to,i word count .. samo da nahrpaju sto vise "korisnih featura" .. 
<dodobas> primjerice... svaki 'clanak' ima 'time-to-read' https://medium.com/
<BotaniCar> Time to read: 10 min | Time to read if blind : ?
<dodobas> Mmike: mozda ti se svidi https://medium.com/@bradurani/improving-your-web-app-with-functional-object-oriented-design-5218f9732b74
<Mmike> " Step one in making your app easier to reason about is taking the business logic out of the models and putting it elsewhere"
<Mmike> oho!
<dodobas> Mmike: a da, ako vec neces imati 'Domain' modele i ORM koji ih abusa ... onda logika iđe neđe drugdje
<Mmike> precisely
<Mmike> malo naopacke lik po meni prica
<Mmike> al' cek
<Mmike> da procitam do kraja
<SilverSpace> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/munich-now-major-contributor-open-source
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma to je nesh krivo, oni ti prelaze na windoze
<ivoks> pa zadavit cu si starce
<ivoks> postali su gori od djece
<ivoks> zadnji put kad su dosli, ostavili su sok u frizideru
<ivoks> probuseni
<ivoks> i lubenicu
<ivoks> taj smrad... ne mozes to zamisliti
<ivoks> a sad su ostavili boce piva u zamrzivacu, ove pukle i sad imam zuti smrdljivi led u zamrzivacu
 * Mmike se valja od smijeha :)
<Mmike> moji isto odlaze laganini
<hrvojem> ionako si taman mislio cisti duboki :P
<Mmike> majka mi je dosla jucer doma
<Mmike> i onda se setala po stanu jedno 15 minuta sa cuckom na lajni
<Mmike> jer kao, ide ju prosetat
<obrut> Mmike: jel cucak pisao po nogama od stolova i to ? :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne, cucak je ok :)
<Mmike> izrazito blago
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> de je cucak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je krivo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: krivo je more!
<SilverSpace> kaj se cudite starci su gori od djece 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AavsNlmSa9Y
<datase> YouTube: Divlje Jagode - Krivo Je More spot HQ - 0:03:45 - 449622 views - 1245 likes / 39 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: velis, ti k'o predstavnik znas to vrlo dobro :)
<SilverSpace> moja stara grinta po cijeli dan 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da je bar krivo more
<SilverSpace> ove godine ga nisam ni vidio 
<Mmike> beh, ovo je neka kriva verzija
<SilverSpace> divlja verzija
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike slusa parni valjak
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSsB4A1bLco
<datase> YouTube: Parni Valjak - Moja je pjesma lagana (tekst) - 0:04:18 - 2474869 views - 5376 likes / 106 dislikes
<Mmike> dodobas: lik je nailao! 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e ... s druge strane to nije lako, vecina tako ne razmislja i sad ce te flejmat na FB... 
<Mmike> naravno :)
<Mmike> that was the point :)
<Mmike> i sad opet disejblan fejsbuk do 18h :)
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj smo mi rekli da bi danas morti mortali?
<Mmike> dodobas: slim chances :( javim se kroz cca sat i pol
<dodobas> Mmike: imam ispite do 12.. recimo
<Mmike> ok
 * Mmike pokusava koristiti mosh
<dodobas> Mmike: radi ok ako si u JARu ...  :)
<Mmike> hm?
<dodobas> ma lik iz JARa mi je prvi put spoenuo mosh... tamo stalno veza puca...
<Mmike> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/davinciresolve
<weshmashian> o/
<Mmike> weshmashian: jeste presli na novi(ji) puppet?
<Mmike> cat: /etc/redhat-release: No such file or directory
<Mmike> This installer is only meant for systems running CentOS 6.4 and above.
<Mmike> nabijem ih
<ivoks> sinoc
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, od doma do doma (na murteru)
<ivoks> sto je ... zavrtnica - slanica, murter
<weshmashian> Mmike: na pol
<ivoks> 2,5h
<ivoks> prosjecna potrosnja 6,1l
<ivoks> a mjerio sam i po brzinama
<ivoks> na 150km/h potrosnja je bila 6,5l
<ivoks> na 170km/h potrosnja je bila 7,3l
<Mmike> ivoks: to kompjuter u autu mjeri?
<ivoks> testirao bi i vece brzine, ali sam ubrzo naletio na prometnu
<ivoks> pa sam tamo stao i pomagao
<ivoks> pa sam se usrao :)
<Mmike> velis, pa si se smirio da i ti ne zavrsis tak :)
<ivoks> a i noc je bila
<Mmike> mudro!
<Mmike> gadna prometna?
<ivoks> pa sam nastavio 170, a ne 190
<Mmike> weshmashian: a hiera?
<Mmike> :) lol
<ivoks> lik je preticao sleper sa prikolicom
<ivoks> i pukla mu guma
<ivoks> i odletio u sleper s tim malim matizom
<Mmike> ti mali auti bi trebali imat zabranu prometovanja van grada
<Mmike> sve sto je manje od clia ili fieste - ajbok
<ivoks> nije bilo ozljedjenih, ali su zapeli na voznom traku, sa hrpetinom smeca na preticajnom
<ivoks> ja naletavam, a u bas su nakon uzvisine bili
<ivoks> i op ulijevo, pobrao to smece dok sam kocio
<ivoks> stao da vidim jesu li dobro
<weshmashian> Mmike: in the works :)
<ivoks> zvao policiju
<ivoks> i uz sve to, jos uvijek sam dosao za 2,5 sata ;)
<Mmike> kaj koristite za editirat video? KDEnlive? Pitv? 
<Mmike> meni treba do tribunja oko 2 i pol sata 
<Mmike> a vozim se 140 cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> tj, do naplatnih mi treba toliko, jos mozda 15ak minuta do doma
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod
<Mmike> ima tko prikolicu za camac za iznajmiti?
<Mmike> bilo bi zgodno da ima naletnu kocnicu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sretan rodjkas franluki :) Cete nas zvat' na slavlje ? :D
<ivoks> od naplatnih do tribunja treba 20min
<ivoks> u biti, 15, da
<ivoks> ne trebas preko mosta i to sve
<ivoks> murter je malo dalje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: promijeni u /etc/centos-release :) 
<BotaniCar> tail /etc/centos-release
<BotaniCar> CentOS Linux release 7.1.1503 (Core)
<BotaniCar> \o/
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> sjedim ja tak u bircu
<ivoks> i dodje zena do mene
<ivoks> 'jel znate gdje je jamming adventures?'
<ivoks> novinari iz engleske \o/
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da si bio bez majice ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Da ju osamutis iz prve :) 
<SilverSpace> joj joj
<dodobas> i ceskao po trbuhu... a mrvice od jutarnjeg croissanta na ljubavnom tepihu :)
<BotaniCar> kak povecam velicinu fonta u "start" meniju gnometa/MATEa ? 
<BotaniCar> "firewall-offline-cmd: error: unrecognized arguments: --permanent" nemosh trajno izbusit' port dok prvo ne upalis firewall :( 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij42bN3bWcw&feature=iv&src_vid=SoAxTAqoZuk&annotation_id=annotation_2767198253
<datase> YouTube: Funny videos Funny pranks Funny fails and wins July 2015 #1 - 0:10:39 - 846632 views - 4961 likes / 246 dislikes
<Mmike> rocket gun fight :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.zurnalisti.com/afera-zlato-za-odvazne/ # Mozda su nesposobni, ali su neposteni !
<SaKi_KnIn> poštovanje
<dodobas> Mmike: consumable consumption ?
<SaKi_KnIn> nisam odavno bio na ubuntu. Početkom ljeta sam updejtao sistem i tom prilikom su mi sam pobrisao "open source" drajvere za svoju grafu. Sada me je strah updejtati da to nebi ponovno napravio budući da ovi nvidini drajveri ne rade na ubuntu
<SaKi_KnIn> moje ptanje, da li mogu updejtati a da se ne dira u video drajver
<Mmike> dodobas: no can do :(
<Mmike> dodobas: ne stignem 
<dodobas> Mmike: so be it :)
<BotaniCar> SaKi_KnIn: "sudo apt-mark hold <package>"
<Mmike> SaKi_KnIn: kak mislis - ne rade? Ja imam 2 laptopa s nividijom i jedan desktop i rade ok
<SaKi_KnIn> pa čitav ekran se zamrzne
<SaKi_KnIn> kao u zamrzivaču
<SaKi_KnIn> Mmike: 
<BotaniCar> SaKi_KnIn: ja bi na tvom mjestu ostavio taj PC za rezervni frizider :) 
<SaKi_KnIn> BotaniCar: samo se ti Å¡ali. Ovo mi je jedno Å¡to imam da valja.
<SaKi_KnIn> Drugi mašina je pumpa za vodu :)
<SilverSpace> uh fino dvije skarpine cesnjak maslinovo i najbolji kruh u gradu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisi mi valjda ukrao kruh koji sam ostavio doma da se radi dok sam na poslu ?! 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> pitaj zenu :)
<SilverSpace> okos bokos ...
<SilverSpace> joj koji krepilski windozi 
<SilverSpace> odsviraju start i ostane crni ekran 
<BotaniCar> 100% si imao prikopcan drugi displej i sad shiba sliku na "fantoma"
<SilverSpace> ne
<BotaniCar> Ili imas 2 graficke, pa ti je sad u funkciji druga, na koju nikaj nije spojeno
<SilverSpace> nema ni to neka stara krama save modu se podigne
<SilverSpace> kakav je to driver mup.sys
<BotaniCar> Multiple UNC Provider driver
<jelly> unc unc unc 
<jelly> \\unc
 * BotaniCar u glavi vizualizira onu macku koju je jelly neki dan linkao :) 
<BotaniCar> http://img.ibxk.com.br/2014/09/23/23120354214264.gif
<SilverSpace> ooojojojoj
<SilverSpace> zakaj ja ne volim windoze 
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj nemas za licencu i rijetko radis s njima :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<SilverSpace> imam 
<SilverSpace> dvije
<SilverSpace> i 10 sam nadogradio 
<SilverSpace> ovo drugo stoji skoro nikad nis na njima ne radim 
<SilverSpace> i da nemam iPad ne bi mi ni trebali
<SilverSpace> nece jebeni i nece sad sam i na tv prikopcal i isto kad odsvira zacrni ekran neka viruscina cini mi se
<obrut> vidjeh jucer u jednom restoranu da im je blagajna na utuntuu... imaju i unity, a aplikacija im je rasirena po cijelom (malom) ekranu, a toolbar lijevo vidljiv... mogli su to sakrit :P
<jelly> ak im povremeno treba i malo se skriva malo iskace, to je teze za koristit
 * BotaniCar si isto povremeno disejbla sakrivanje toolbara, nekad nece van akd se lupi u rub ekrana
<jelly> na kdeu isto
<BotaniCar> https://video-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpf1/v/t43.1792-2/10382901_361733864012558_727135534_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNH0%3D&rl=1500&vabr=484&oh=1990a171e430121b71ee511209ec0669&oe=55F2D9CB
<BotaniCar> dobro, jebenmu facebook! 
<BotaniCar> filmic je super, ali ne bi me cudilo da dobijem ban zbog URL-a, pardon
<Mmike> http://u.delta9.pl/k/i/systemd_monster.gif
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5HX67WqUSY
<datase> YouTube: Metallica - Master of Puppets (Sock Puppet Parody) - 0:03:08 - 435566 views - 5990 likes / 56 dislikes
<obrut> Mmike: sve ce pojest ! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol dobar gif
<BotaniCar> Al Quaeda objavila rat ISILu :) Placem 
<jelly> svi protiv svih
<BotaniCar> suze lijem .. 
<obrut> ajme :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.businessinsider.com/us-job-vacancy-duration-at-historic-high-2015-9 # It's never taken longer for US businesses to fill a job opening
<BotaniCar> Ajmo pomoc jadnim amerima 
<jelly> mozda bi mogli... povecat place?  nah
<BotaniCar> Does not agree with enterpretour logic
<jelly> <Leoneof> .weather kqtz
<jelly> <datase> Leoneof: Weather for Baghdad, Iraq | Temperature: 113°F / 45°C; Humidity: 7%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Haze
<BotaniCar> Nego, darkwebovci, sad se moze dobiti SSL certifikat za .onion domenu :) 
<BotaniCar> 45 !!!
<jelly> a nama je +37 patnja
<CrazyLemon> ali humidity je 7% :)
<jelly> bar nesto
<jelly> ABP je poceo propustati (neke) reklame na jubito
<CrazyLemon> jelly probaj uBlock ...ABP ima policy da marketing company moze kupit 'whitelist' entry
<BotaniCar> ili nadji neku custom listu za ABP
<CrazyLemon> but uBlock is better, faster and lighter! 
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jelly> CrazyLemon: vec sam pobrisao whiteliste
<dodobas> BotaniCar: aj malo seedaj POE ... sporo se puni
<BotaniCar> Ocu ku*ac , sad kad sam ga kupio :D
<BotaniCar> dodobas: al pre izvrstan je , pusti ga, skinut' ce se :) 
<dodobas> pa moram: try before I buy...
<BotaniCar> ja se nisam na vrijeme sjetio: imas gameplay na tjubovima :) Kupi odma, fakat su u redu napravili 
<dodobas> ma gejmplej... imam i porn na internetu... pa to nije isto
<BotaniCar> Pda, porn na internetu je bolji nego no-sex doma :) 
<dodobas> pa evo puni se ... ali sporo
<obrut> upravo to s vlagom, dok god je zrak poprilicno suh ne smeta visoka temperatura... kod nas mozes i na 27 umirat kad je visoka vlaga
<BotaniCar> "Jeste li primijetili da nakon tocenja goriva samo muskarci otresaju pistolj u rezervoar?" Navika je cudo :) 
<obrut> hmm, moja zena isto otresa :P da mi je znati otkud je njoj navika !?!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :D
<SilverSpace> :D
<BotaniCar> obrut: valjda se cesto sluzi tvojim pistoljem i promatrala je kako ga ti tretiras ! :) 
<obrut> :)
<SilverSpace> vec sam se ponadao da ce se dic vindoze ali kita 
<SilverSpace> kak kak 
<SilverSpace> pa tak
<obrut> digla se kita umjesto vindoza ? :) ajd, barem nesto :) iskoristi to :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ove moto trenenge padaju ko muhe svako malo 
<Mmike> weshmashian: vi ste na haproxyju 1.15, right? 
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' moze taj includat config fajleke ?
<Mmike> nemre
<Mmike> imam -f 
<Mmike> ok
<jelly> BotaniCar: cek... neko gleda druge dal otresaju ili ne?
<BotaniCar> jelly: tebe to ne zanima ?! Stari, ja brijem da ti nisi gay, sorry
<BotaniCar> "mislim da bi zene mogle bit divne kad bi im mogo past u narucje a da im istovremeno ne padnes u sake"
<SilverSpace> uspio 
<SilverSpace> jebo windoze
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> windoze
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i danas mi windoze vele 'no updates'
<Mmike> nesh sam potrgao
<Mmike> al' nemam pojma kaj :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--na-granici-razuma-poznati-slovenski-ekstremni-biciklist-spustio-se-niz-branu-ravno-u-vodu/1414404/
<obrut> pa nije bas nesto preokomito :)
<SilverSpace> lol mamici imaju 25% dionica hajduka
<jelly> a tatići?
<SilverSpace> neprijateljsko preuzimanje
<SilverSpace> kad imas pare mozes kaj oces
<SilverSpace> jebo kaj sve izbaci chek disk
<SilverSpace> i greske i neka brisanja i kaj ja znam kaj ne sve
<Mmike> Die Kacke!
<SilverSpace> wuapi.dll
<SilverSpace> litru rakije mi daj 
<SilverSpace> da se napijem 
<ivoks> i tak... nasli su kariku koja nedostaje
<ivoks> http://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/mind-blown-human-ancestor-discovery-long-sought-missing-link-n425406
<jelly> bice zanimljivo kad nadju jos jednu
<Mmike> ovo sutra jedem: http://jna-kuvar.atwebpages.com/jna-kuvar-69-kajgana-sa-jetrenom-pastetom.php
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> Mmike: u toj kolicini, 2 kila jaja?
<Mmike> jelly: pa ne bas, valjda :D
<jelly> ah, 2 komada
<SilverSpace> gledam motogp u 10 sec do 180kn
<SilverSpace> sa mjesta
<SilverSpace> opet jedan pad
<SilverSpace> 60° nagib u zavoju 
<SilverSpace> i to sa 101km
<Mmike> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B9-7xWtCIAAyLDV.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/5hqWqEewa6I 
<datase> YouTube: Cute Parrots Love Cuddling Compilation - 0:03:26 - 956 views - 24 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> pticurine 
<BotaniCar> Mogu kak, u Unity sucelju, reci da mi ne stavlja iste ikone na svim monitorima ? 
<SilverSpace> kaj imas vise monitora spojenih
<BotaniCar> Da.
<weshmashian> Mmike: 1.15? wut? :)
<Mmike> 1.5
<Mmike> nvm
<Mmike> naso sam :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: afaik willy je jako protiv includeova za konfe, proguglaj si :)
<Mmike> dada, naso sam
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> citao sam bas objasnjenja
<Mmike> kao, 'kak ce se znat di ide inklud'
<Mmike> pa tam di ga stavis
<Mmike> rizu mu jebem
<weshmashian> aha, a sad to primjeni kod nas ;)
<weshmashian> uptime, *blown* :)
<Mmike> pa kak apache ima inkludove
<Mmike> kak postgres ima inkludove
<Mmike> kak mysql ima inkludove
<Mmike> kak svi imaju inkludove?
<weshmashian> pa eto, slozi patch i posalji
<Mmike> pa nije to rocket science
<Mmike> pa ima
<Mmike> patchirao kolega slovenac
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa nije uslo, naravno :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si skuzio da ti zadnjih 20 linija pocinje s "pa" i "kak" ? :) Pa kak tipkas k'o ja :) 
<Mmike> pa kak?
<Mmike> pa kak moze ovaj links imat akcije
<Mmike> kak ih nije sram sam 50 kuna spustit cijenu tipkovnici koja dodje 1400 kuna
<BotaniCar> 07622300199609	MILKA CHOCOLATE HOLLOW FIGURE MILK FATHER X-MAS # Pa kak su vec poceli s pripremama :( 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa tri i pol mjeseca proleti za cas!
<weshmashian> dobro dok usred ljeta ne pocnu stavljat bozicne ukrase
<BotaniCar> Bas :) Ujutro na radiu najavljuju zatopljenje iduci tjedan, a ovo me doceka u inboxu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kak si zadovoljan bazenom, trebas pumpu ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: bazen spremljen vec :(
<weshmashian> i nisam naso di je jebena macad napravila rupu na onom ringu za napuhavanje
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, sjebale ti macketine bazen ? :) Ahahahahahaha
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: a inace, super je investicija :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: je, ali srecom samo zrak pusta, ne i vodu :P
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: meni ne stane u dvoriste, morao sam uzeti manji :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/materijal-koji-zacjeljuje-ostecenja-manje-se/146388.aspx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imas livadu kaj ti ne stane
<SilverSpace> uzurpiras susjedovu livadu :)
<BotaniCar> Jebe me bodljikava zica izmedju mog i njegovog :) 
<SilverSpace> :) pozovi izbjeglice oni znaju kak sa njom 
<dodobas> fala rumunjskoj webcam industrji... evo puni se 1.5mb/s 
<obrut> super mi je kad umjesto da stopam (ctrl-z) proces, stopam tail -f njegovog loga :P
<BotaniCar> hahahahaha
<SilverSpace> veli Franko mama jel se moze ravnatelja smjeniti 
<BotaniCar> reci mu da se primi zadace 
<BotaniCar> Cuj, on bi ravnatelja mijenjao
<SilverSpace> i peticiju pisao da se tjelesni ukine
<SilverSpace> koji ludak 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vec je sve rijesio i otiso van
<BotaniCar> Nas'o bi mu ja jos nekaj :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: neka uziva dok jos moze
<SilverSpace> uciteljica ga hoce na dodatnu iz mamtematike jer mu ide a on joj reko da to njemu netreba da on vec zna matematiku
<SilverSpace> jel to obavezno? nije. onda ne idem 
<BotaniCar> Otjeraj ga sibom tamo :) Necete 2x naci profku voljnu dodatno se angazirati oko djece :) 
<SilverSpace> ici ce sad na sah
<dodobas> SilverSpace: Go... a ne sah...
<SilverSpace> kako ovaj udara https://amp.twimg.com/v/696bfd36-390d-4e82-90bc-8c24c366ff81
<SilverSpace> dodobas: no da :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/09/drone_self-defe.html
<BotaniCar>  "Four guys came over to confront me about it, and I happened to be armed, so that changed their minds,"
<SilverSpace> danas su se bas valjali po stazi https://pbs.twimg.com/media/COoDg7pUEAAYfma.jpg:large
<vileni> kreiram novi interface u /etc/network/interfaces i kako da ga sad podignem bez reboota?
<BotaniCar> ifup <interface> ? 
<vileni> neda
<BotaniCar> bas si verbose , kak neda :)
<vileni> Cannot find device "net1"
<vileni> mislim, to mi je radio i za  br0
<vileni> pa sam rebootao jer mi je bitan
<vileni> ali ne zelim vise rebootati
<vileni> problem je ovaj jel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<BotaniCar> imas u definiciji interfejsa "allow-hotplug" ?
<BotaniCar> i jel mozes pejstati nastavak greske ? Ima li ga uopce ? Obicno napise "cannot find <device> nekaj_vise_o_problemu"
<vileni> Failed to bring up net1.
<BotaniCar> probaj dodat' allow-hotplug i vidi sistemski log
<vileni> ifdown kaze not configured
<vileni> a mislim, greska je jer tvrde da se to nikad tako nije trebalo raditi, kroz init.d
<vileni> i onda su to sjebali
<vileni> bez alternativnog rjesenja koliko vidim
<jelly> vileni: pokazi /e/n/interfaces 
<jelly> > You are much better off taking apart a microwave and using it as a HERF weapon. (High Energy Radio Frequency) It will take just about anything out. Drones. Cars. Cell phones. People. Be careful where you aim it though. Watch out for reflections! 
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12004967_10206811885009921_6986691498294003737_n.jpg?oh=8a8937d2199201eb2ba8565c30ac9a9b&oe=56694BF8
<ivoks> ha ha ha
<ivoks> and now what
<ivoks> auto umro u centru grada, ne mozes ga napunit
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://thebashfeed.com/2015/09/09/survivor-sues-kim-davis-for-1-2m-over-use-of-eye-of-the-tiger/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork
<ivoks> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<jelly> also, Michael Stipe poslao Trumpu C&D jer je koristio ITEOTWAWKI(AIFF) na predizbornom skupu
<jelly> http://boingboing.net/2015/09/10/rems-michael-stipe-to-trump.html https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY
<datase> YouTube: R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World - 0:04:04 - 13263402 views - 63585 likes / 1448 dislikes
<SilverSpace> pazi ti lika buni se sto hrt nece prenositi cilica a kaze da tv ne placa od 90et i neke
<obrut> ivoks: smijes se tudjoj nevolji
<obrut> tko god da bio kim davis :P
<vileni> jelly: BotaniCar: radi sad, rekao bih da je problem bio u bridge_ports none koji sam zaboravio staviti (i da, nisam rekao da je bridge u pitanju)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotoSmoto> https://youtu.be/QC2BNRC0LUI
<datase> YouTube: La Gef - Maler sam - 0:03:50 - 16836 views - 139 likes / 6 dislikes
<BotoSmoto> u-bi-ja-ju ! 
<BotoSmoto> https://youtu.be/7G3ICjXotoM
<datase> YouTube: Konvoj | O Slobodi (Official Video) - 0:04:16 - 26198 views - 227 likes / 5 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-12
<BotoSmot1> idat za gradonačelnika Londona (Londona!!!) jedne od dvije najveće engleske partije zove se - Sadiq Khan, tamne kože, porijeklom Pakistanac, jedan od osmero djece imigranta koji je radio kao vozač autobusa.
<BotoSmot1> I ne samo to, glavna unutarstranačka protukandidatkinja mu je bila neka crnkinja.
<BotoSmot1> Sad bi se tu moglo nabaciti sto komentara, o inkluzivnosti nekih društava, o našim hrvatskim ksenofobnim skučenim mozgovima, o paralelama s našim "otvorenim" ljevičarima (...
<BotoSmot1> Ups, clipboard :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> BotoSmot1: kaj si se bacio v politiku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> jutro, vi to sigurno znate
<Hrki> dajte mi recite, recimo imam kasko
<Hrki> probusila mi se guma i ostetila felga
<Hrki> jel moram bas ici do ovlastenoga ili mogu i do vulkanizera
<Hrki> po uvjetom da recimo kasko ne pokriva gumu i flegu ?
<Hrki> nece me onda poslije jebat zakaj nisam popravljo kod njih?
<SilverSpace> cek kasko to ne pokriva
<Hrki> neznam, moram vidit ugovor
<Hrki> a govorim hipotetski da se onda odem do vulkanizera ako me ovi jebu
<SilverSpace> zasto bi onda isao ovlastenom?
<Hrki> znaci ako pokriva idem ovlastenom, ako ne pokriva idem do vulkanizera
<Hrki> a neznam pitam, cisto zato da me nebi onda kasnije zezali ako se dogodi nesto zasto nisam mijenjo gume kod njih
<Hrki> neznam koja je procedura
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam pretpostavljam zasto bi isao kad ne pokriva
<vileni> kad imam vremena pratiti irc onda nitko nista ne pise
<vileni> imam na njuskalu spremljenih oglasa za aute koji su mi bili zanimljivi prije godinu-dvije
<vileni> jedino sto se mijenja je broj pogleda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/JoZ82MqoR1c/maxresdefault.jpg
<SilverSpace> 50 eura kod nas
<vileni> SilverSpace: jako slicni k400, jedino mislim da ima ove multimedia tipke extra
<vileni> to sam planirao kupiti, ali cura me vec sad zeli izbaciti iz stana zajedno sa svih 11 tipkovnica
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-13
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<kre> nda
<Mmike> kak danas nema formule? :(
<kre> nda
<Mmike> kre: ooo :)
<Mmike> kre: kako podmladak?
<kre> Mmike: ok, evo bas sam mladjeg prosetao okolo po naselju
<kre> a kcerkica je kod bake i dede malo u posjetu danas
<kre> Mmike: tvoji? sretan mu rodjendan btw!
<Mmike> thnx :D
<Mmike> eto opet smo kod bake na selu, tihana i mladac slazu legice a ja neki postgres tjeram u red
<Mmike> dobro smo, zivi, zdravi, jos malo pa cu krenut tihanu nagovarat' na jos jedno :D
<Mmike> kak je zena? Kol'ko je opce malisa sad star?
<kre> Mmike: mali je skoro 2 godine, petra skoro 3
<Mmike> :) superica :)
 * Mmike ide nazad za zagreb
<kre> brb, idem probat loadat stari irssi config
<obrut> obozavam ove jesenske suncane dane... skoro idealno za bicikliranje, bilo je malcice pretoplo :)
<vileni> Mmike: navrati na muffine usput :)
<api984_> vecer
<api984|PC> vecer
<jelly> pitam se kako se nasi crveni kriz i policija (i vlada :-) pripremaju na navalu izbjeglica nakon sto madjarska zatvori zid
<api984|PC> vecer
<api984|PC> kako ste ekipo
<api984|PC> jelly, dobro pitanje
<BotoSmoto> Ovo je disco , a ne vi: https://video-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/11913668_10153602625838829_1116950806_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=300&vabr=125&oh=0464ad0482bb06f768c6a9b0b47ff7e4&oe=55F5E1D1
<BotoSmoto> \o/
<BotoSmoto> jelly: pripremaju se kao i uvijek, otvaraju godisnji/bolovanje dok narod i vojska ne rijese stvari ; isto k'o kad bude poplava :) 
<jelly> sad bar znamo unaprijed da ce bit belaja
<BotoSmoto> Bit ce jednako, ili vise , iznenadjeni kao da nema najava :) 
<jelly> "za tjedan dana pocinje berba mandarina" veli mi TV
<BotoSmoto> zakaj reklamiraju IP65/68 kao "vidiitporan" ? Ne morate odgovoriti :) 
<BotoSmoto>  can be kept under 5 feet of fresh water for up to 30 minutes, in compliance with IP68.  
<BotoSmoto>   But the phone is not designed for underwater operations. No leave it in any liquid.
<BotoSmoto> "no leave it in" :) 
<jelly> a IP67?
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code
<jelly> znaci IP68 bi trebao biti ok za recimo plivanje
<BotoSmoto> Po definiciji koju node, bio bi dobar i za ronjenje na dihalicu :D
<jelly> ne znam za tebe, ali na dah se moze ici i ispod 3m
<BotoSmoto> Jah jah , racunam da namjerno ne bi isao sjebat' telefon, ali mogu kosu namocit' 
<Mmike> boter smoter
<Mmike> vileni, jbg, zena, dete, punac, nije islo ;)
<vileni> Mmike: zapravo sam te mislio na gulas zvati, ali toliko je dobar bio da su ga i doma nosili gosti :)
<Mmike> oho!!!!
<Mmike> tko radio?
<vileni> Mmike: vlasta :) 
<Mmike> :) oooo
<Mmike> osjecam se pozvanim, jedbom :)
<kre> Mmike: koliko jos do OpenStack LTS-a?
<kre> to bi trebalo nekad krajem godine izac, ne?
<Mmike> nema openstack LTS
<Mmike> to jednostavno - ide :)
<kre> hmm, ja sam cuo da ce se pojaviti nesto takvo
<kre> mozda sam krivo shvatio/cuo
<Mmike> al' ona verzija koja je aktualna kad ubuntu LTS izadje je od canonicala podrzana dok LTS radi
<Mmike> sto je pizdarija totalna, ako me pitas
<Mmike> jer mi jos moramo essex odrzavati
<Mmike> na 12.04
<Mmike> srecom, ne znam da itko to koristi :)
<kre> aha, da to :)
<kre> ma mislim, ovo sad je malo govnjivo s obzirom da je svaki OpenStack poludovrsen i ne pamtim da nije trebalo rucno fixati 101 sitnicu
<Mmike> vec sad je sranje backportat patach iz kiloa u icehouse
<Mmike> heh, malo govnjivo :)
<kre> "it's not a product, it's a platform"
<kre> aka africka rijec za "pun kujac bugova, sami ste na svom malom kanuu usred mora"
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> zato dodjes u canonical, platis, i onda se ja jebajem s tim pizdarijama za tebe :)
<kre> a da, i to isto ima smisla
<kre> ili kupis od Mirantisa ili nesto gotovo upakirano ulickano
<Mmike> a to ti je isto upakirano k'o od Canonicala
<Mmike> radi, manje vise, ak nisi pre zahjtjevan i ak nemas sulude ideje kak bi ti slozio stvari
<Mmike> (doduse, serem, nemam pojma sto i kako mirantis radi)
<kre> mrmlj
<Mmike> meni, osobno, najveci ispizd je neutrom
<Mmike> o tom najmanje znam
<Mmike> ovo sve drugo manje vise radi ok
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-12
<melita> Mmike: ajd dodji za vikend - idemo mi u subotu na brewers on the bay -pij koliko mozes na brodu :D
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Kak' mi se redmine prekrasno raspukao. Poceo je generirati log fajle koje u nazivu imaju regexpe :) i nasodrao ih je toliko da mi se "rm" nece izvrsiti zbog previse argumenata (expanding ) :) Probao sam s find , to se vrti, nsiam siguran da li uopce ista radi :)
<BotaniCar> Ima li treci nacin za obrisat' hrpu drek fajlova na linuxu ? Probao sam rm -Rf /nekaj/tam/*.gz , find /nekaj/tam/ -name '*.gz' -exec rm {} + 
<BotaniCar> mv u /dev/null bi vjerojatno bio jos sporiji
<obrut> BotaniCar: man xargs :)
<obrut> bas sam ga sinco koristio
<jelly> BotaniCar: find je ok
<jelly> ima i -delete, ne moras ni exec ni xargs
<obrut> find i exec je definitivno najsporija varijanta
<BotaniCar> obrut: xargs nikad ne koristim za brisanje, sjeban je 
<BotaniCar> za bilo kaj drugo moze, ali se ne usudim brisat
<jelly> zato prvo echo xargs 
<jelly> ili xargs echo
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili istestiras na produkciji, znam 
<BotaniCar> Ona bar ima backup :) 
<jelly> UPRAVO sam restorao nesto na produkcijskoj masini
<jelly> jer je "vendor obrisao"
<BotaniCar> Lijepo je to kad backup radi :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak je vendor dosao do stroja ? 
<jelly> vendor ima pristup.
<BotaniCar> Cudni ste vi, malo, doduse valjda ne znam sve. 
<jelly> a project manager je vendoru dopustio da vrti test, devel i produkciju sve na istoj masini
<BotaniCar> PM boli kurac, sva ta bagra ima zlatni padobran ako sjebe
<BotaniCar> Pardon my French
<jelly> ne nuzno :-)
<BotaniCar> jasno, znam sudit' samo po svojim iskustvima :)
<BotaniCar> Ali ovaj kaj pusta vendore na prod. kantu mi se ne cini kao iznimka :)
<jelly> bolje da ne pricam, samo cu se iznervirat a pondeljak ujutro je
<BotaniCar> Nemoj se ni truditi, nebumo jedan drugom nikaj rekli novoga :) Bolje reci kakav ti je tjedni meni u gablaoni, ne znam kaj bi kuhal doma :)
<jelly> ono sto pise na meniju i sto sto bude tamo su u zadnje vrijeme 60% razlicite stvari :-)
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://jebo.me/other/Vukovarska.pdf
<BotaniCar> Fala Lepa !
 * BotaniCar gugla čikoš gulaš
<jelly> i meni zvuči dobro a mesa ne jedem
<BotaniCar> E, a smiju "civili" k vama na gablec ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, sad kad sam vec na Vukovarskoj u novom uredu :)
<hbogner> di ste to na vukovarskoj da i ja dodjem?
<hbogner> aha, kod jelly 
<hbogner> daleko mi to
<jelly> na početku iste
<hbogner> daaaaleko, ja na radnicka/vukovarska
<vileni> hbogner: znaci ti si mi u susjedstvu
<hbogner> vileni, lako moguce, ja iz ured agledam na onaj super/mega/ultra konzum
<vileni> mi smo u kompleksu zavrtnica
<ivoks> pa dobro... tko je glasao za zivi zid? :D
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> kaj su ukinuli placanje clanarine tur. zajednicama?
<obrut> tko je glasao za bilo koga ? :P
 * jelly doslovno glasao za "bilo kog samo da nisu hdz ili sdp, a da imaju sanse dobit zastupnike i pomrsit im racune"
<ivoks> http://www.hok.hr/press/novosti/niza_clanarina_turistickim_zajednicama_u_2016_godini
<ivoks> jelly: tak sam i ja, ali... zeznuo se
<ivoks> oni koji sam ja zaokruzio nisu usli u sabor
<ivoks> sad mi je zao sto nisam glasao za most
<jelly> ah, ja sam isao pragmaticnije
<jelly> reko "Pametno je na granici, necu bacit glas"
<ivoks> to sam si i ja mislio
<ivoks> al eto, ipak sam im dao
<jelly> i to je ok
<ivoks> kuzim ekipu koja glasa za SDP i HDZ
<ivoks> ono, vecina ne razmislja previse, pa kud svi tud i mali mujo
<ivoks> kuzim i sve ostale glasace
<ivoks> ali zivi zid
<ivoks> pa oni su cista anarhija
<jelly> bolje poznati idioti nego nepoznato ili aharhija 
<ivoks> oni ne bi nista i protiv su svih
<jelly> s/idioti/lopovi/
<ivoks> ne zalazu se za nista
<ivoks> tak da mi nije jasno
<jelly> ivoks: i dobili su gro glasova
<ivoks> pa da... oni su dokaz da glasaci u hr u biti ne znaju kaj su izbori
<jelly> njih 45% ne zna :-)
<jelly> ovi su bar izasli i pokazali prst karijernim politicarima
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14257656_10209302126844384_3442186759243507159_o.jpg
<ivoks> neraspakirani!
<obrut> 11:20  * jelly doslovno glasao za "bilo kog samo da nisu hdz ili sdp, a da imaju sanse dobit zastupnike i pomrsit im racune"
<obrut> u to ti spadaju i Bandicevci :)
<ivoks> hehe
<jelly> obrut: si lud, glasat za bandica ovdje je kao glasat za ids u istri
<obrut> ivoks: imam jednog takvog doma, cuvam za uspomenu... nazalost, nije zboxan
<jelly> lokalni lopovi ce se uvijek dogovorit sa globalnim
<obrut> ja sam po obicaju glasao za svog omiljenog alanfordovskog politicara
<jelly> debelog sefa? :-)
<obrut> ne, notaxa :)
<obrut> uvijek ga dopisem i zaokruzim :)
<obrut> http://www.slideshare.net/youth/16-ne-glasajte-za-notaxa
<BotaniCar> hbogner: cek, ja sam u VMDovom tornju, ti ? :D
<BotaniCar> joj, ivoks , moram ti ispricat' dok mi je frisko :) Bacim jutros oko na FB, i u newsfeed mi strpa onu Vladimiru Palfi iz ŽZ. Veli koka u objavi "sad su izbori prosli i reorganiziramo stranku, a svoj mandat sam prepustila kolegi". Pa sam im napisao da su krasna ekipa kretena :) 
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ja glasam za tebe jer ti vjerujem, i tvom programu x. Ti nakon izbora sve prepustis Peri, kojeg nitko ni ne zna, i reorganiziras stranku i program :)
<BotaniCar> Kak se to uopce smije ?! 
<BotaniCar> Za to bi streljao, kao i za postizborne koalicije 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, romeo&julia centar
<BotaniCar> hbogner: novi sam u kvartu, to je blizu VMD-a ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, http://osm.org/go/0IssEo6rt?m=
<hbogner> prolazim pored vmd-a na putu doma/posao
<BotaniCar> O, lijepo, sad kad ces s mmiketom ici jest, da se prikrpam :)
<BotaniCar> Ima li HT neku softphone aplikaciju koja nije za windowse ? :D
<ruthr> mozda netko zna .. trebao bi juniper EX-2200-C .. di to naci da je EU al razumne cijene 
<jelly> za poso il za fush?
<BotaniCar> Dede definiraqj razumnu cijenu. Oni nemaju partner list na sajtu  =
<ruthr> a jebote 300-400$ .. 
<ruthr> na ebaju sve iz EU je 600 na vise $
<ruthr> jelly jedno i drugo ... ucenje uglavom .. izbacio bi sve sto pocinje sa cis...
<BotaniCar> kaj imas protiv kiska, i nije da je juniper ( koliko sam s njim radio) bolji ili jeftiniji .. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ima, za mobilne telefone :)
 * BotaniCar place :) 
<BotaniCar> Stari, 25 minuta sam sad poklonio tcomu, na koncu dobijem sve informacije, zahvalim, poklopim, zovem direktoricu, dogovorimo nastavak .. najednom zvoni telefon i krele s druge strane mi bez isprike veli da sve kaj mi je zlifral vrijedi za privatne korisnike. Nisam ga ni pitao zakaj onda sjedi u call centru za poslovne korisnike i inicijalno me trazio OIB firme 
<BotaniCar> E! A jweste culi kaj se pusta dok ste na cekanju na telefonu ? Imperativan muski glas mi veli da slusaj sad, slijede savjeti, i onda mi zlofra linkove za samopomoc i da mi sugerirat' da odjebem s linije :) <3
<obrut> ma taj HT sux :)
<BotaniCar> Do kad ti traje NDA , obrut ? Kaces pocet' gadarije pricat' ? :D
<obrut> pih, nisam ja takav
<BotaniCar> A za pivo ? :D
<obrut> mozda napisem kakav clanak za http://thedailywtf.com/ , al ionako necu napisat ime firme :)
<BotaniCar> Pa da giht proradi i do smrti zapamtis da valja sutit' :) 
<jelly> ruthr: ma software defined networking svuda :-)
<BotaniCar> Sad sam se sjetio kad sam mmiketovog kuma pitao kaj on misli o SDNu :) Odgovor niej za pristojno drustvo, no recimo da je rekao "nikad to f moju hizu ne bu uslo" :) A vidze danas, svi trose 
<jelly> di mi je interpunkcija za sarkazam, ⸘
<BotaniCar> Di mi je interpunkcija ? :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: kad tad ce mu ga uvalit :) SDN, je li :)
<jelly> because cijena
<BotaniCar> obrut: ja jos uvijek ne znam jel taj SDN smrdi ili mirisi, kaj ti velis ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: a cuj, obzirom da cu radit na razvoju SDN controllera, mirisi :)
<jelly> SDN je kao oblak, jedna marketinska kratica pod koju se trpa svasta
<BotaniCar> obrut: pitam te k'o kolegu, ne k'o nekog tko ce napraviti bilo sto za pare jer - rezije :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: za 5-10 godina bude nesto od toga i dovoljno stabilno kao proizvod, valda
<BotaniCar> jelly: s "meni to mirisi" strane, imamo sad nekakav open hardver comunity, imamo SDN, ima potencijala 
<jelly> (a vec se vozi za interne upotrebe kod velikih igraca)
<jelly> open hardver ne postoji
<BotaniCar> Kak ne, FB je prvi objavio specku za svje "fabric" uređaje
<jelly> da, al unutra je neki intel ili amd za koji nemas ni specku ni mogucnost replikacije
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, ali je bar off-the-shelf roba , pa nemam (toliki) lockin 
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace> vruce
<SilverSpace> fakat smo ocajni kad ljudi glasaju za zivi zid
<jelly> nedovoljno ocajni
<obrut> mislim da nema druge nego da se ja konacno kandidiram i kad me ekipa izabere, postanem diktator... cini se da drugacije ne ide
<SilverSpace> obrut: podrzavam te :)
<BotaniCar> Imas moj glas, i moj mac, o mocni turbo ! Pod nasom cizmom ce plakati zene protivnika a pred nasim mocnim spolovilima bjezati njihovi konji ... ili tak nekaj :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: prvi ce bjezat windowsasi ... al tebe cu postedjet :)
<obrut> cak stovise, mozda dobijes i kakvo ministarstvo
<BotaniCar> To, znas da cu sve rec' samo da spasim dupe ! gazda, znam di cuvaju licence :) 
<obrut> hihi :)
<ruthr> muffin .. ma sto nije bolji .. bolji je daleko i kvalitetniji .. 
<ivoks> mirka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+filebug
<BotaniCar> rut .. nema ga.. tja 
<ivoks> joj... iskonu
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/4015871c-398d-4bdc-8b10-01b207cb213d.gifhttp://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/4015871c-398d-4bdc-8b10-01b207cb213d.gif
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/4015871c-398d-4bdc-8b10-01b207cb213d.gif
<jelly> ivoks: kaj sad
<ivoks> jelly: ma ne radi
<ivoks> vidi mirke :) http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1622622
<Mmike> Boook! :)
 * Mmike je u suncanoj kaliforniji di je oblacno :D
 * Mmike si je turio prvu ikad naljepnic na laptop
<vileni> Mmike: koja naljepnica? 
<vileni> kad su ponovno izbori?
<vileni> dzelo hadziselimovic je bio na glasackom listicu? da sam znao za njega bi, on zna odabrati stvari
<Mmike> vileni: u biti djelo nist nije odabrao nego ljudi koji rade za njega
<Mmike> vileni: ubuntu, naravno
<Mmike> i juju, naravno
<vileni> Mmike: to su dvije vec
<obrut> wtf je "free shipping" from amazon ? :) jel tko kupovo sto i dobio info da je besplatnu dostavu ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima li Doritosa :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: amazon nikad
<obrut> isao sam trazit neki strip, nadjem... kaze mozes dobit free shipping ako kupis jos nesto sto se moze oznacit s free shippingom, dodam jos jedan i eto, nudi besplatnu dostavu... 
<obrut> mogo bi dva stripa koja u hr zajedno kostau 600 kuna dobit za 370
<obrut> istina, nisu prevedeni, al eto...
<vileni> obrut: pa na kojem su jeziku ? :)
<vileni> ja imam problema sa amazonom da mi shippa stvari koje zelim kupiti
<obrut> engleski
<obrut> jel se na knjige placa carina/pdv ? :P
<obrut> odnosno stripove
<Mmike> vileni: imam 3 u biti - juju, ubuntu i ubuntu-logo preko windows tipke :)
<Mmike> bas sam se upimpao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ujeo se sinoc toga :)
<Mmike> obrut: jesam ja, pa mi nije doslo nikad
<Mmike> pa sam 3 mjeseca kasnije pisao i pitao koji kufer, pa su rekli da ce mi poslat opet
<Mmike> pa su poslali sa mega-expedite shippingom
<Mmike> i doslo u 2 dana
<Mmike> od onda ne uzimam free shipping
<Mmike> iako nije da ne sjebu sa non-free shippingom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u to nisam ni sumlnjao :)
<Mmike> sumlnja :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, i vec sam popio jedno 52 kokakole
<Mmike> a opce necu pricat kaj sam jeo za dorucak
<SilverSpace> imam neke djelove od 17" laptopa pavilion vd7 treba li tko lcde tipkovnicu ili nes drugo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je ona kokalola kaj je drugacija od nase
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> mozda je malcice sladja
<SilverSpace> svi kazu da je drugacija
<SilverSpace> ja nis probao :)
<Mmike> melita: nemrem, u cetvrtak idem doma - dete rodjedan slavi u subotu pa nemrem produzit ostanak tu nikak :/
<Mmike> melita: al' mogli bi vi malo dolje, a, a,? :)
<melita> u cetvrtak idemo na Black Sabbath :D
<Mmike> opala :)
<Mmike> opako :)
<Mmike> kolega je u SFu na odmoru, nesmijem mu rec za to jer onda nece doc sim :)
<melita> haha ma nema vise karata :D ili su po 1600
<melita> mi uzeli skoro godinu dana unaprijd
<Mmike> 1600?!
<Mmike> idesh, jebote :D
<Mmike> melita: nisam te nikad zamiljao kao heavy-metal fanicu :)
<melita> Mmike: eto 
<Mmike> svasta covjek spozna o ljudima vremenom :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj klima mora bit ovak napizdjenja, a vani nije nit 20C
<SilverSpace> Black Sabbath kaj to jos postoji i sviraju 
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> SilverSpace: staris i ti, a? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ha daa
<vileni> Mmike: jel imas viska tih ubuntu naljepnica? pogotovo ako su one male kao sto windows znaju biti
<Mmike> vileni: brijem da mogu nazicat
<Mmike> vileni: kaj onih za windows tipku?
<vileni> Mmike: pa cudio bih se da ne mozes :)
<Mmike> vileni: posaljem ti fotku na telegram sad
<vileni> moze i to za windows tipku, a i ako ima ona za palmrest
<vileni> ova je kul
<vileni> i "windows tipka" je kul :)
<vileni> tplink usb wifi mi umre u windowsima ako krenem nesto uploadati
<SilverSpace> vileni imas kod mene hrpu tog :) samo treba naci 
<SilverSpace> u biti ostao mi samo jedan listic https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa Mmike bi trebao to dijeliti posvuda, kao pravi ubuntu evangelist :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja ih imam po svuda nalepljene :)
<SilverSpace> f1 bolidi bi mogli sjajno izgledati iducu sezonu
<vileni> mogu izgledati kako god kad su dosadni :)
<Mmike> vileni: uzeo sam par ubuntu naljepnica i hrpu juju naljepnica
<vileni> Mmike: dobis hamburger za to :)
<vileni> ali neki jeftini
<vileni> Mmike: stignes nazad na burger week? :)
<Mmike> od kad do kad je to?
<vileni> 15-25
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesu dobre za pisanice :)
<Mmike> vileni: onda da
<Mmike> vileni: u petak sam nazad al' za vikend idem na selo jer dete slavi rodjendan
<SilverSpace> pas kosti nesto mi se sjebalo pa na mrezi ne mogu do diska samba
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-13
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj si doruckovao? :)
<jelly> lol.  « Moon Duo - Zirodent »
<BotaniCar> moj duckgogo skill ga fejla naci, de URL :) 
<jelly> nemam url, samo stream od radio studenta 
<jelly> hmm, imamo nešto DL320G5 i DL360G5 mašina za otpis
<jelly> 2-4 core, 4-8 GB, redundantno napajanje, iLO2 remote mgt, sas diskovi
<BotaniCar> Sretno :) 
<vileni> jelly: sad ces reci da su 32bit
<BotaniCar> Ako trebas 32bit, imam ja nesto starijih prolianta, za koje nisam siguran kaj mi rade po firmi :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: treba mi 64bit i vtx barem :)
<BotaniCar> Nikakav si hipster :) 
<jelly> taman da ima 64bit i vt-x, ali ne puno vise od toga
<jelly> brb ručan
<jelly> k
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> eh evo jedan tu frend upravo se vratio iz irske 
<SilverSpace> smrsavio covjek 15kg
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je gore dobro to su novci 
<SilverSpace> ako imas srece da si se dobro zaposlio
<BotaniCar> Pa to ti je isto svugdje :) 
<BotaniCar> I nema veze s srecom, nisi otis'o u Irsku radi goreg posla :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaze da ima 
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis sreca, ako nista imao si intervju prije odlaska, valjda si pita za placu. A ako odes negdje na slijepo, da , onda je to sreca, a ti nisi bas bistar ( ili nemas alternative )
<SilverSpace> i da su u biti robovi ak si irac imas 5x vecu satnicu za isti posao
<BotaniCar> U kakvoj je bransi frend ? Ima i informaticare, i med. seste i vodoinstalatere gore, nitko se ne buni
<BotaniCar> *Imam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vise manje ides na sljepo ako nisi doktor ili tak nekak
<BotaniCar> Da, onda ovisis o Onom Gore. 
<SilverSpace> da kaze it je dobro placen i traze programere
<BotaniCar> Al, onda i nemas neki izbor, ne znam nikog tko bi isao na slijepo, ako ne mora
<BotaniCar> Frend ima vecu placu od mene jer odstopava WCe :I) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> On nije smrsavil, oguglao je i na mirise i na ono kaj gleda :) 
<SilverSpace> a za vremenske prilike je kaze uzas skoro da sunca nije vidio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Hehe, ovi moji su mi krv pili kad je tu probilo +30C :) 
<SilverSpace> kaze da ima dosta hrvata pogotovo slavonac
<SilverSpace> poljaka pun kufer
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj gore je bed, je kaj su babe tak grde da ostanu grde i kad si pijan :) Tu kod nas bar birtija izgleda kao izbor za miss, ako dovoljno popijem :)
<SilverSpace> i odmah su ga pitali jel zna poljski 
<SilverSpace> dobis bolji posao ak si poljak 
<BotaniCar> Pital sam vec, kaj dela frend ? 
<SilverSpace> auto ked crta
<SilverSpace> sory malo me telefon zajebo 
<SilverSpace> odoh juhu kuhat
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Crtac, a nezadovoljan, ajebate :) 
<SilverSpace> nije tak novcima nezadovoljan nego opcenito zivotom
<SilverSpace> novci su ok 
<obrut> e di bi bio svijet kad bi svi bili zadovoljni zivotom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel ti irci daju remoting
<SilverSpace> kaze da vecina ok kaj se tice novca samo ih jebe kaj su drugi bolje placeni i oni nemaju sanse za bolje novce
<SilverSpace> izrabljivanje jebga 
<vileni> ima tko preporuku za sata3 pcie kontroler? moze i sata2 zapravo, bitno da je pcie
<SilverSpace> stranac si 
<vileni> bolje stranac tamo nego tu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jebi ga, tak je svugdje i oduvijek, meni je baka pred 30 let pricala da ( sad se ne sjecam koja nacionalnost ) ima bolje startne uvijete nego mi 'rvati u Njemackoj, a opet joj je bilo bolje nego doma. Kaj ces, netko uvijek bolje prodje 
<SilverSpace> vileni: je kak kome 
<obrut> ja sam bome stranac i u hr
<obrut> iako rodjen ovdje i uvijek zivio ovdje
<vileni> obrut: bas to
<SilverSpace> jel se moze u router od bneta
<BotaniCar> Uletio sam na FB u neku lovacku grupu, na trenutak sam pomislio da je opet '91 :) Samo puske, municija, optike :) 
<BotaniCar> Nda, i nozevi, o kakvih nozeva ima :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10703771_804401312946093_2231720898370505161_n.jpg?oh=de316e26a1d1bc00321a45b147363f2b&oe=5837D892
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> Ada imam vremena i nofci, i ja u lovackom drustvu bil :) 
<SilverSpace> jedan moj frend skuplja nozeve im ih valjda 500
<SilverSpace> i dogodila mu se frka zapalio stan i dosla murija a ono sve po stalazicama i zidovima nozevi
<SilverSpace> vise su ga pitali za nozeve nego o paljevini
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Al ima i klosarije, uzas. Imas neke zakonske i "lovacke" limite na puskama, tipa, lovac ne bu nikad imal poluautomatsku pusku, ili punjenje s vise od 3 metka , a likovi prodaju modove za 8. Bokte, ako nemres stepst zivinu iz tri ciljanja, nemoj ju izbusit s 8 metaka i pustit da krepava po sumi .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Pita me kolegica da kaj mi nije bed delat od doma, i jamra si malo, rek'o, pa nije .. mozda zato kaj imam bazen doma :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jedno pitanje strucno za tebe imam :)
<SilverSpace> jebeno racunalo se nece wifi spojit na bnet router 
<BotaniCar> Raspali, odgovorim cim cu mocui 
<SilverSpace> wpa2
<SilverSpace> a to isto se spoji kod mene
<SilverSpace> na wpa2
<SilverSpace> ii na taj router se spoji svaki drugi pristup mob drugi laptop 
<SilverSpace> ali ovo nece
<SilverSpace> koja kita
<BotaniCar> "nece se spojit" mi bas i nije nekaj kao poruka greske :) Kaj tocno veli ? I kaj veli ruterov log ? 
<SilverSpace> nis odradi svoje i ne spoji se 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/l/t1.0-9/14368848_1755207244696793_1138075514504622670_n.jpg?oh=9e3bff1e5dbdc6f174e44e64356654f0&oe=5873F85C
<SilverSpace> kaze nema mreze
<SilverSpace> kod tog siida pise automatick
<BotaniCar> Meni se to desavalo samo i iskljucivo kad sam krivu lozinku upisivo, aparat bi se probao spojit i nemusto odustao nakon odbijanca 
<SilverSpace> znaci da bi se trebalo spojit ali nece na intrnet
<SilverSpace> ma brisao sam sve pristupne tocke i ponovo probao i nece
<SilverSpace> ponovo upisivao pass
<SilverSpace> ono ne objasnjivo
<SilverSpace> dolje na ikoni trokutic nacrta
<SilverSpace> ili krizic
<SilverSpace> kako kad
<SilverSpace> kodmene se spojio uredno
<SilverSpace> pogledao na routeru jel je tocan pass i sve ok 
<SilverSpace> fakat me takve stvari izluduju
<SilverSpace> jebo ih thomson
<SilverSpace> mada sigurno nije do njega :)
<SilverSpace> jebu me te mreze jebeno svako malo nest
<SilverSpace> na jednom ubuntu se samo veza prekine i moram opet kliknut na NM da se spoji 
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel imas racunalo ili neki drugi wifi pre_blizu_ routeru?
<jelly> odmakni na metar-metar i po barem
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije preblizu cca 3 metra
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakolji pijetla u sobi u kojoj spajanje ne radi, nacrtaj obrnuti pentagram, sjedni u njega. Onda probaj spajanje ponovno 
<SilverSpace> a u pm 
<SilverSpace> kaj bas moram
<BotaniCar> Cuj, se hoces spojiti ili ne ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja necu ali on hoce
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LvylDI1nwk # ovaj decko je mozda najbolji gitarista Srbije danas, strava je 
<datase> YouTube: Guitar Idol 2016 | Nick K - Margin of error - 0:04:34 - 219 views - 23 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.links.hr/hr/monitor-24-led-dell-p2417h-fhd-6ms-250cd-m2-1000-1-ips-hdmi-dp-usb-3-0-pivot-100300073
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: razvaljuje
<SaKiKnin> poštovanje
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
<BotaniCar> Bok Saki
<SaKiKnin> imam jedno pitanje nevezano za grupu
<SaKiKnin> Bok
<SilverSpace> SaKiKnin: jel vruce
<SaKiKnin> jeste Silver, kompijuter mi je na južnoj strani
<SaKiKnin> vruće za popizdidti
<SaKiKnin> Knin je to
<SilverSpace> zato i pitam :)
<SaKiKnin> :)
<SilverSpace> tam kod tebe uvijek przi
<SaKiKnin> evo sad i grmi
<SaKiKnin> Instalirao sam Chrome nakon 100 godina
<SaKiKnin> radi ovoga fejsbuka
<SaKiKnin> inače sam na Mozilli
<SaKiKnin> sada mi Chrome traži SSL certifikat koji koliko vidim se kupuje
<SaKiKnin> Zar su ostali browseri nepouzdani po pitanju sigurnosti?
<SilverSpace> SaKiKnin: kakav ssl i za sto 
<SaKiKnin> pa veli: Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with the server, or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that you don't have.
<SilverSpace> pa na kaj se to spajas
<SaKiKnin> Nije bitno na Å¡ta, za sve stranice izbaci to
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo
<SilverSpace> ja chrome vrtim od kad je tu
<Mmike> SaKiKnin: nekaj ti je potrgano - daj primjer neke stranice di ti to izbaci?
<Mmike> SaKiKnin: odi tu, recimo: https://www.ssllabs.com/
<Mmike> jel' ti to radi?
<SaKiKnin> RAdi za index, net, fer
<SaKiKnin> ali ne za goole, facebook, twiter
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: to radi
<Mmike> SaKiKnin: to linux nekvi imas s kojeg to radis?
<Mmike> Dal' ti ne radi samo u chrometu ili ti ne radi niti u firefoxu i inima?
<SaKiKnin> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<SaKiKnin> samo Chrome
<Mmike> SaKiKnin: otvori terminal, i napisi unutra ovo: curl -vI https://www.facebook.com/
<Mmike> i onda sve sto ti se ispise copy-pasteaj na http://jebo.me/pas
<Mmike> i onda tu shareaj link koji ti jebo.me/pas da
<SaKiKnin> zajebavas
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> SaKiKnin: otvori link 
<Mmike> ne 
<Mmike> ozbiljno ti velim
<Mmike> znam da ju cudan naziv domene, jebiga :)
<Mmike> mi tu velimo: 'jebomepasni mi kaj ti curl veli'
<SaKiKnin> Imam rodicu ioz Londana, ona me je izjebala skroz...
<SaKiKnin> Imam 100 njezinih deaktiviranih fake profila
<SaKiKnin> OK OK
<SaKiKnin> aq valjda sam to zaslužio
<SaKiKnin> http://jebo.me/pas/70
<SaKiKnin> evo ga
<SaKiKnin> izgleda da je istekao
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> svojedobno je netko napravio RFC za slanje TCP-a golubovima
<ivoks> nije im vrag dao mira, pa su napravili i https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6214
<obrut> valjda IP preko golubova
<obrut> tcp-u je "svejedno"
<obrut> i barem jedna ekipa je zbilja implementirala, ima i prica s fotkama
<SilverSpace> SaKiKnin: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/chrome-se-ukljucuje-borbu-protiv-http/155683.aspx
<SilverSpace> mah krivo 
<obrut> malo mi to glupo zvuci... to je i dalje http :)
<SaKiKnin> SilverSpace: OK
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOTunqOXu30
<datase> YouTube: Wazer: Desktop Waterjet Cutting - 0:08:13 - 3042 views - 319 likes / 20 dislikes
<SaKiKnin> SilverSpace: O kojep se samo pritisku radi, Giga Bar...
<jelly> CVE-2016-6662
<vileni> jelly: bio je zanimljiv dan na poslu zbog toga
<jelly> vileni: jel mitigacija touchnut /var/lib/mysql/my.cnf kao root ili nes kompliciranije?
<jelly> malo sam se usrao kad sam vec nasao /var/lib/mysql/my.cnf na jednom stroju :-)
<vileni> jelly: mi smo isli na apgrejd na vecini strojeva
<jelly> lako vama kad imate fork koji se odrzava, a ne oracle mysql :-)
<jelly> sad sam touchnuo datoteku, ako je neko u medjuvremenu razvalio i sakrio se, neka mu je
<SilverSpace> rupa rupetina
<jelly> o lol
<jelly> [19:02] ~ # cat /var/lib/mysql/my.cnf
<jelly> # This file must exist - CAN-2003-0150, DSA-303
<jelly> stoji od 2003 workaround za slicni kufer :-)
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' cete porkrpljat ovo u ps5.5 i pxc5.5 ?
<jelly> nisu li vec pokrpali
<jelly> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> koliko vidim, nisu
<Mmike> jelly: https://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-XtraDB-Cluster/LATEST/
<Mmike> 5.5.41
<Mmike> to je eonima staro
<Mmike> https://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-Server-5.5/LATEST/
<Mmike> to je 5.5.51
<Mmike> isto staro
<vileni> 5.5 nije fixan za ovaj cve
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> ha fora, systemd debiani nisu ranjivi, samo ako se koristi sysvinit
<vileni> hm, moj servercic vec ima najnoviju perconu, a ne sjecam se da sam apdejtao to
<jelly> to je haker provalio i zakrpao da ga ne nadjes
<Mmike> vileni: 5.5 ili 5.6 ?
<Mmike> i koja percona
<Mmike> server ili xtradb-cluster 
<vileni> server 5.6
<Mmike> nisam to gledao
<Mmike> Srcetiparam
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> lool
<hrvojem> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> hrvojem: e?
<hrvojem> Mmike: nije te nest bilo, uglavnom PS je fixan, PXC bi trebao sutra bit
<Mmike> hrvojem: PS 5.5 i PXC 5.5
<Mmike> ne 5.6
<Mmike> 5.6 vidim da je fixan, 5.5 nije
<hrvojem> Mmike, vileni PS-ovi su fixani
<hrvojem> 5.5, 5.6 i 5.7 
<hrvojem> Mmike: 
<hrvojem> https://www.percona.com/blog/2016/08/19/percona-server-5-5-51-38-1-is-now-available/
<hrvojem> zadnji bugfix
<Mmike> https://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-Server-5.5/Percona-Server-5.5.51-38.1/source/debian/percona-server-5.5_5.5.51-38.1-1_source.changes
<Mmike> tu pise da je to Aug
<hrvojem> da i ?
<hrvojem> mislis da ne dobijemo informaciju prije nego je CVE javan :)
<Mmike> kul onda :)
<hrvojem> Due to security reasons ld_preload libraries can now only be loaded from the system directories (/usr/lib64, /usr/lib) and the MySQL installation base directory.
<hrvojem> ovo je fix -^
<jelly> makar ona jedna stranica veli da to nije kompletan fix, ali je za elevaciju na roota
<hrvojem> jelly: koja? 
<jelly> https://www.percona.com/blog/2016/09/12/database-affected-cve-2016-6662/ :-D
<hrvojem> jelly: ne kuzim sad bas, jel nije cijela fora da je CVE zbog roota
<hrvojem> fora je bila da ima workaround bez da moras radit upgrade/restart
<Mmike> http://splivalo.hr/m/frozen-mike.jpg
<Mmike> vani je 17 stupnjeva
<Mmike> a ovi imaju klimu upaljenu na najjace
<Mmike> ne kuzim 
<jelly> vruće
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-14
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Vjetar> jutar
<SilverSpace> pas kosti jebo ti hm 
<SilverSpace> koji glupan 
<SilverSpace> jucer na ebay narucim dio koji mi treba z spajanje slim dvd a na racunalo i danas ga nadem doma u kutiji 
 * SilverSpace sad lupa glavom o zid
<SilverSpace> *Due to lack of Intel® 64-bit VGA driver support, this motherboard does not support 64-bit OS.
<SilverSpace> hm jebo takvu plocu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, tebe kad krene, onda krene :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lud sam danas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ima jos 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu na toj ploci ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ima drivere za zu graficku na toj ploci ali samo ako je ploca od intela a ova je asrock
<SilverSpace> i na njoj ne radi 
<SilverSpace> i rade samo windozi 7
<SilverSpace> koje sam ja jebene srec
<SilverSpace> eee
<SilverSpace> odoh se van prosetat jer ce drugacije letet kroz prozor sve skupa 
<vileni> kad ti pauza kaze 1h30 a narucio si od njih jer inace dodje za 30min
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://www.ee-otpad.com/sakupljanje-ee-otpada.php
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: bas :)
<SilverSpace> gledam imam tog esmeca dosta mogo bi na njskalo nesto i prodati bar pola za ssd disk neki
<hbogner> SilverSpace, i ja to gledam, imam hrpu toga, od pentium1 do core2 :D
<hbogner> stavit na njuskalo sto se da prodat
<hbogner> sto ne u e-otpad
<ivoks> dakle... ovaj zivi zid
<ivoks> komedija
<ivoks> pa tko je glasao za te klaune?
<jelly> anarhišti
<jelly> tko je glasao za Bandića?
<obrut> ma kakvi anarhisti, anarhisti (barem oni ozbiljni) nisu  bas blesavi :)
<SilverSpace> za to dvoje mozes glasat ak ti neko mito prije uvalja i to dobro mito
<ivoks> nisu oni nikakvi anarhisti
<ivoks> najveci lopovi od svih njih, cini mi se
<jelly> nisu to lopovi, to su wannabeji
<ivoks> sad ce svaki od njih osnovati svoju stranku
<ivoks> svaki od saborskih zastupnika
<ivoks> i dignuti od drzave novce, jer su parlamentarna stranka
<ivoks> dignuti ce vise nego li da su svi dio jedne stranke i nego li bi dobili placa
<ivoks> adblocker blokira reklame
<SilverSpace> oni su svoje napravili uhljebili wse
<ivoks> i sad ce taj prostor prodavati kao reklamni prostor
<SilverSpace> i nestat ce nakon sledecih ibora
<jelly> ivoks: to je super plan
<jelly> ako ti se da traziti x iljada potpisa za svaku podstranku
<SilverSpace> grmi
<jelly> di
<Mmike> Djeste!
<hrvojem> sta ima preko?
<Vjetar> Mmike: !
<Vjetar> je se hrska T-bone ? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne da je samo grmilo nego je i padala kisa
<SilverSpace> https://hackadaycom.files.wordpress.com/2016/09/desktop-pendulum-featured.gif
<Mmike> BUR BUR BURKA
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni zena veli da je vruce za popizdit u zagrebu
<jelly> zadnjih 4-5 dana je bas vruce da
<jelly> navodno bi danas-sutra trebalo popustit
<vileni> bilo i kise u dijelovima zg
<Mmike> percono potrgana :)
<Mmike> ne radi s ipv6 adresama
<Mmike> pa vele 'moras s hostnameovima'
<Mmike> al' radi sa ipv6 adresama, samo dodas port na kraj :)
<Mmike> sam da u subotu ne pada, dete slavi rodjendan
<hrvojem> Mmike: otvori bug pa da se dokumentira/popravi ;)
<Mmike> ma otvoren je bug vec stoljece :)
<Mmike> i onda smo workaround napravili tak da charm tura hostnameove i brlja po /etc/hosts
<hrvojem> :X de link onda
<Mmike> al' sad sam skuzio da moze ipv6:port
<Mmike> hrvojem: de ti meni link radije di je objasnjenjo sto je port 4567 i kak da to skonfiguriram
<hrvojem> to je port na kojem galera slusa
<hrvojem> a sta bi konfiguriro
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa to, rizu mu :)
<Mmike> naso sam
<Mmike> hrvojem: eto ti bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/galera/+bug/1130595
<Mmike> i nesmijes rec sad 'ah, to je galera bug'
<hrvojem> eto radi onda :) nije bug
<hrvojem> budem pingo tu okolo pa dodam u dokumentaciju
<Mmike> pa, bug je, jer galera nezna to proparsat
<Mmike> uvijek je : delimiter za port, pa ako nema porta onda su zadnja 4 znaka port, a port 'fba3' nije dobar port :)
<Mmike> pa onda sjebes parser tako da mu dodas port na kraj, a ovo ispred je onda IP adresa
<Mmike> plus [a:b:c:d]:1234 - ne radi
<hrvojem> nda
<obrut> trudim se, al fakat ne mogu shvatit psihologiju ekipe koja ceka u redu za kupit iphone
<obrut> u redu - danima/satima da bi kupio novi model koji za tri dana kupis s 2 minute cekanja
<obrut> jel neka utakmica u tijeku ?
<CrazyLemon> više njih
<SilverSpace> ah reko bah
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad?
<Mmike> pih
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-15
<Mmike> I AM LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAVING 
<Mmike> ON THE YET PLANE
<Mmike> lol@yet
<Vjetar> Jutro
<Vjetar> /ping BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kaj jos svi spavate :)
<obrut> da
<SilverSpace> odoh si ispeci dvije oradice
<hbogner> ja sad prvi put jeo u japanskom restoranu
<Vjetar> ja vidim da svi tračaju i lajkaju na FB  uzduž i poprijeko, a ovdje je grobna tišina
<Vjetar> hbogner: Å¡to si fino papao?
<hbogner> Vjetar, teryaki udon
<hbogner> il kak se vec zove
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: zalij oradice nekim dobrim vinom u većim količinama da mogu plivati u želucu :)
<Vjetar> hbogner: aa? Prijevod bi glasio? :)
<hbogner> marinirani lungic sa rezancima, zelenim grahom i mladim lukom u nekom umaku
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: sinoc sam po vinu pa bas ne bi dobro bilo i danas :)
<ivoks> ja jos ne vjerujem da su ovi klauni iz zivog zida u saboru
<ivoks> http://www.velinac.hr/proizvodi-partnera/goal-air/
<ivoks> cim dodjem kupujem ove stolce
<ivoks> i za mirka i za kenny08 i za sebe :)
<jelly> ivoks: a da su hdz i sdp i glavas i bandic, to mozes vjerovat?
<ivoks> ma hdz i sdp se moze objasniti
<ivoks> glavas i bandic isto
<ivoks> ali zivi zid
<kenny08> ivoks, Moze :)
<ivoks> ici cemo svi kolektivno isprobati stolce
<ivoks> ovaj mi je super
<ivoks> tu sjednim na njemu kod klijenta... mrak
<kenny08> mirka, ce poluditi kako ova moja stolica skripi :D
<hrvojem> ivoks: koliko novaca?
<ivoks> hrvojem: ne znam
<hrvojem> javi kad saznas ;)
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> odoh za zagreb
<dodobas> gledah subaru forrester ... izgleda zabavno ... :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/aktualno/prve-sluzbene-fotografije-novih-mercedes-amg-gt-roadstera-i-gt-c-roadstera/4698995/
<Mmike> Iiiiiiiiiiiiii, ajmo nazad doma
<SilverSpace> kud ces :)
<SilverSpace> kisa ovdje
<SilverSpace> jebo internet upravo potrosio 21$ na kickstarter
<jelly> koi
<jelly> tj. čiji
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/ZqIdYf
<jelly> aha, nadojeb za r.pi zero
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> jelly: zero https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/zero.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.upadaj.hr/
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> pa ovaj vikend je utrka
<vileni> onih dosadnih kada na 4 kotaca?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> kada :D
<vileni> motogp je tek 24.
<vileni> ah  well, ionako me gletanje ceka ovaj vikend
<vileni> od svih laptopa koje sam ikad cuo, ovaj y700 je jedini na kojem bi si mogao pustati muziku na zvucnike
<jelly> y = yoga ili?
<vileni> jelly: neznam sto im znaci y u ovom, ali sumnjam da je yoga
<vileni> yoga bi bili ultrabookovi koliko sam skuzio
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/thjDfc
<SilverSpace> vileni: koja je to lopata 
<SilverSpace> sa dobrim zvucnicima
<vileni> lenovo y700-15isk
<vileni> i7, gtx960m
<SilverSpace> bome za 10kk i mora svirati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> nije 10, 7 je
<jelly> bez pdva? :-)
<Mmike> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKYyMpkjkdk/?taken-by=mrkimile
<Mmike> ^^ lijepi losandzeleski promet
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.instagram.com/p/BKXFno9jCn9/?taken-by=mrkimile
<Mmike> opskrbio sam se doritosima :)
 * Mmike si je kupio Boseove Quietcomfort 35 sluske
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim :D
<Mmike> jedva ih cekam probati u avijonu :)
<SilverSpace> tu bude to dost :)
<SilverSpace> ti*
<vileni> jelly: ne, bez pdv je bio jos manje :)
<vileni> Mmike: jesi mi kupio chromecast? :P
<Mmike> vileni: JESAM!
<Mmike> doduse, vish
<vileni> Mmike: nemogu vjerovati :D
<Mmike> nemam pojma di mi je :)
<Mmike> vileni: 35 dolara mislim da je bio
<Mmike> ili 30
<vileni> Mmike: ok, rijesit cemo to :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: lijep je taj y700 
<SilverSpace> JBL
<SilverSpace> mora to svirati :)
<jelly> Mmike: a doritose?
<jelly> ah, jesi
<vileni> SilverSpace: je, jedino cu ram i ssd jos unutra staviti
<vileni> ali bit ce taman za zenu
<SilverSpace> isti stalak za tv u jednoj trgovini 350 a u drugoj 500k
<SilverSpace> naso i za 300k
<SilverSpace> ali u varazdinu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-16
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kako najbolje klonirati disk sa manjeg na veci 
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa dd
<vileni> trebas i resize poslije?
<SilverSpace> da to znam
<SilverSpace> OS je na manjem 
<SilverSpace> tjah fakat dd kak sam glup SD kartice za rpi kloniram stalno tako 
<vileni> pa da :)
<vileni> teze je resize particije poslije
<vileni> ali gparted fino to graficki rijesi
<SilverSpace> vileni: jel se to moze sa dd na zivo 
<SilverSpace> ono odem u terminal i dd na drugi disk
<SilverSpace> nisam nikad radio to na ubuntu bas nikad 
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa bilo bi pozeljno da origin nije aktivan na bilokoji nacin
<vileni> znaci sa live cd mozes
<vileni> tj usb
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu ipak na kraju sve ispocetka instalirati i samo prekopiram home
<SilverSpace> tak vec imam dosta sranja gore istaliran je ubuntu prije cetri godine i samo nadogradivan
<ivoks> https://techjourney.net/cannot-connect-to-cifs-smb-samba-network-shares-shared-folders-in-windows-10/
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yWRmzKAtG8
<datase> YouTube: Sedmorica veličanstvenih - kino najava (2) - 0:02:05 - 2200 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> "Možemo mi testirati nove verzije aplikacije na produkcijskoj okolini, zašto ne"
<VjetarSaSunca> HowYesNO
<VjetarSaSunca> "Pa imamo backup svega"
<jelly> "testirati [...] na produkcijskoj okolini"
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: na to ja obicno velim, "da, imamo backup, ali restore traje 3 dana"
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: to je bila zadnja velika mudrosti u INI prije nego su dokinuli odjel internog razvoja
<VjetarSaSunca> i sve outsourceali, jer je vrhnje tada u debljem i gušćem sloju
<jelly> ivoks: na cemu se vrti ubuntu-hr.org trenutno, jel imas koristi od HP DL360G5 ili DL380G5 (cpu Xeon 5160 ili slicno, 1-2 komada)?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: pošto su stalno vodovi kod tvojih ako sam na optici?
<VjetarSaSunca> stalnI*
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: "ako si na optici" mislis ako je optika dostupna?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ne, imam 200/100 ovdje za 350kn od T-Coma već mjesecima
<VjetarSaSunca> ako si to mislio :D
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: stalne veze ne pocinju ispod ~1500-2000kn 
<VjetarSaSunca> per month ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> koliko ja znam, nisam gledao cjenik par godina
<VjetarSaSunca> pa nije to tako strašno, ako prebacim infrastrukturu sa Heznera tu
<VjetarSaSunca> nešto malo skuplje, ali imam ključ od system sale :D
<jelly> zašto bi to pobogu radio :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> pa radio bih to kad bi bilo drasitčno jefitninje recimo
<jelly> kolociraj kod Altusa ili nekog?
<VjetarSaSunca> ovako - 1.500 - 2.000 + struja je bitno skuple
<jelly> cek, hetzner naplacuje struju?
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno da ne :p
<VjetarSaSunca> ako bi kolocirao na svoju lokaciju
<VjetarSaSunca> Altus kažeš...
<jelly> ne znam na zalost, mogu ti jedino dati kontakt od prodajnog predstavnika koji zna provjeriti sto je dostupno na tvojoj adresi i po kojoj cijeni
<jelly> ja sam neko vrijeme mislio kemijat sa najmom stana u sopnici i tamo tutnut "serversku" ;-)
<jelly> (tamo imamo optiku jeli)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: budem se sam s time izborio, hvala ti na ponuđenoj pomoći. To je u planu do kraja quartera
<budz0r> ahoj, imate li za preporuku switch 8 portni, gigabitni, managed
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: kraj kvartala je za 15 dana
<VjetarSaSunca> ma da.
<VjetarSaSunca> slijedećeg jelte :p
<budz0r> jedan, kaze dell, drugi mikrotik, treci HP, pa sto, kako... :D
<jelly> "da da, to cemo rijesiti u ponedjeljak"
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL jelly 
<VjetarSaSunca> sve znaš :)
<jelly> (nismo rekli KOJI ponedjeljak)
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno...
<VjetarSaSunca> "to ćemo riješiti do kraja godine" je još jače :D
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kak ti uopće stojiš s free timeom za neku kavu/pivu?
<jelly> ne znam kak stojim, čekam da dođu MANDARINE
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo kažu na Anteni da su došle :p
<VjetarSaSunca> Ravno sa Neretve u Konzum
<jelly> to znači da će ove prave, koje su actually sazrile, doći za 2-3 tjedna
<VjetarSaSunca> Å¡tujem tu tvoju vidovotost jelly ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> vidovitost* 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ima li zainteresiranih za O'Reilly :"Javascript Application Cookbook", First Edition 1999 ? Papir, nije PDF ili epub
<jelly> zeleni kontejner sa natpisom papir je vjerojatno zainteresiran
<VjetarSaSunca> lol #nedamise
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: Altus veliš. To je neka ekipa koja te ocijeni koliko te može oderati i onda lupi APP cijenu? Pitam to zato što nema apsolutno nikakvog cjenika na njihovom webu već obrazac - "pošaljite upit"
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: mislim da imaju cjenik,
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: veselio bi me direktan link
<VjetarSaSunca> za male i srednje poduzetnike
<jelly> nemam :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> eh. Misliti je cvijeće brati :p
<jelly> mogu pitat pošto nama daju ;-)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> Sigurno smo ista kategorija korisnika :D
<najtro> Ola
<VjetarSaSunca> Idem zvat T-com pa njih pitat kaj imaju
<najtro> Sto ih imas svat
<najtro> Zovi momke iz eriksona
<najtro> Meni spizdili paricu i jos se prave mutavi
<najtro> Sto da radim
<najtro> Sa 6 spustali na 4 i kazu ispod ne ide
<najtro> Optima
<najtro> Redikuli jedan do drugoga
<najtro> Zagora
<najtro> Botanicar daj baci ti koji vic
<najtro> Imam osjecak da me samo ivoks i jelly nekada razumiju
<najtro> Caj*
<najtro> Odoh spa cujemo se poslin
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nda, mi smo korisnik koji ima svoj link i kupuje samo ormar :-)
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: al javi koliko toga imas, pa pitam nase da sloze ponudu
<jelly> koliko unita, koliko servera, minimalni bendvit
<jelly> onda mozes imat brojku za ucjenjivat altus da ti dalju bolje :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> WTF!?!??
<VjetarSaSunca> najtro?
<VjetarSaSunca> Nisma stigao wc obavit taj je došao, rekao svoje i otišao
<vileni> budz0r: za sto ti treba switch? i koji budzet?
<VjetarSaSunca> Tko nas, bre, zavadi? "Dobrodošli na srpskohrvatsku Wikipediju," https://sh.wikipedia.org/
<jelly> najbolja stvar, imaju neke članke koje hr nema
<jelly> a i političari iz bilo koje zemlje u rejonu popizde kad im neki lingvističar veli da su bosanski, hrvatski, srpski itd jedan jezik
<jelly> BCS  https://www.washington.edu/students/crscat/bcs.html
<budz0r> vileni: nasao, tnx!
<VjetarSaSunca> vrh! : "Na Vama je da odlučite hoćete li pisati ćirilicom ili latinicom!"
<VjetarSaSunca> dobro ovo Å¡to si naveo je class na "College of  Artrs and Science" :p
<VjetarSaSunca> to je daleko od University degree
<jelly> neki dan, na #debian-offtopic:
<jelly> Sep 13 10:13:55 <CuteMeOwnThroat>       dobro jutro?
<jelly> neki dan, na drugom #debian-offtopic na OFTC mreži:
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: čuj, veli teta na T-Com desku: "za vas 600,00kn uz ugovornu obavezu, dobivate fiksni IP i više vas ne rotiramo svaka 24 sata"
<jelly> Sep 14 07:27:33 <joostvb>       добро јутро
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: još nek ti ponude backup link na 4G i to je to
<VjetarSaSunca> To je već sad to, ali teta je djelovala jako tehnički ne obrazovana, pa ću još nazvati tehničku službu da mi to potvrde
<jelly> to je vjerojatno samo static ip (i grozno je skupo)
<jelly> (ali opet jeftinije od bilo kojeg linka ili kolokacije)
<VjetarSaSunca> ona tvrdi da nije samo static IP
<jelly> ak nije, onda super
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je sales, oni nemaju pojma o technical details :P
<VjetarSaSunca> nije jadna žena znala što je stalni vod
<jelly> to je 600 ukupno, ili 600 na ovo što sad imaš?
<VjetarSaSunca> to je dodatnih 600kn
<VjetarSaSunca> tolko me košta root server kod Heznera mjesečno
<VjetarSaSunca> koji je na gigabitnom linku
<jelly> baš su đubrad, al svi su poskupili stat.ip nakon što je objavljen ipv4 popunjen
<VjetarSaSunca> mah ima tu još "caka"
<jelly> doduše ak je backup link u cijeni, nije uopće loš€
<VjetarSaSunca> osnovi poslovn paket UltraMax optike je na brzini 60/10
<VjetarSaSunca> nadolata na 200/100 je 20kn + pdv
<VjetarSaSunca> a nadoplata na 500/?? je 200kn + pdv
<VjetarSaSunca> pa si ti misli
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon
<VjetarSaSunca> ne 20 nego 30+pdv je 200/100 nadoplata
<SilverSpace> pih novi gayfon nema banana prikljucak za slusalice a njihove orginal kostaju 160$ koji papci 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.24sata.hr/tech/bik-kojem-je-google-zamaglio-lice-postao-zvijezda-interneta-491431
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: nema tih slušalica koje kinez ne napravi za 5$
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: potvrdili tehničari. Ne resetiraju ruter svaka 24 sata ako uzmem fiksni IP
<VjetarSaSunca> njušim migraciju na obzoru...
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: hah, kod nas je drukcije, resetiraju ali svaki put dobis isti ip
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: tri potvrde sam dobio, prvo od salesa, onda od techniciana, koji je još jednom provijerio na višoj raznini :)
<VjetarSaSunca> možda nije isto za business i home korisnike i kod vas
<vileni> dobio sam free licencu za mikrotik 
<vileni> na MUM u zagrebu
<vileni> sad je dosla
<vileni> MUM je bio 13.03.2013
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: to je super
<jelly> SilverSpace: dobijes adapter za normalne slusalice po defaultu s njim
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: sad se samo trebam poigrati s portforwardigom kad prije migracije, jer sam na Hetzneru imao to riješeno drugačije
<VjetarSaSunca> erase "kad" :D
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: jest super ima divinih sigurnosnih prednosti
<SilverSpace> jelly: a da :) 
<SilverSpace> koja poplava rpi klonova
<obrut> koja ? daj link
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne gledam na jednoj stranici nego onako surfam po netu i hrpu tih klonova
<SilverSpace> npr https://www.linux.com/news/6-raspberry-pi-clones-and-extensions
<sillyslux> ah $5.00 SAVE $4.01 - 1 at $0.99 each http://www.microcenter.com/product/463189/Zero_v13_Development_Board_-_Camera_Ready
<sillyslux> 99 centi tamo, 99 kuna tu...
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-17
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutro
<obrut> ne znam jel se to meni cini, ali izgleda da na 101 rock upravo ide domaca pjesma o igri kamenog lica :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.androidguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/FILEminimizer-Spotlight-1024x448.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.smarterwatching.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/FILEminimizer-Just-A-Minute.jpg
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KJSVlBj3fQ
<datase> YouTube: KUKU$ - Pusti me na miru (Official Video 2015) - 0:03:18 - 69531 views - 436 likes / 25 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jos malo f1 kvale
<jelly> MANDARINE REPORT
<jelly> > Hvala na javljanju, baš si me razveselila. Promijenio sam posao, pa je to problemčić, ali mandarina će biti strašno puno (više nego preklani), brat kaže da ih neće više radit, ali ovu sezonu ćemo nekako izgurat. Hoćemo li kretati s nedovoljno zrelim i kiselkastim, ili čekamo da dozriju (polovica listopada)?
<SilverSpace> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SlavaTech?section_id=15100723
<VjetarSaSunca> [ re: MANDARINE REPORT] tnx jelly :)
<sillyslux> nisu jos zrele
<VjetarSaSunca> sillyslux: naravno da nisu. 
<VjetarSaSunca> toliko o netom ubranim "neratvanskim" mandarinama koji su već sada puni trgovački lanci
<sillyslux> oh..
<sillyslux> pa moje mandarine nisu, mozda neke druge vec jesu?
<sillyslux> jesu se i moje poceli zutit
<sillyslux> i te kako
<sillyslux> za koji tjedan mozda..
<sillyslux> limuni su zeleni, ali bas ono tamno zelene
<VjetarSaSunca> sillyslux: 
<VjetarSaSunca> [14:52:53] <jelly> MANDARINE REPORT
<VjetarSaSunca> [14:53:25] <jelly> > Hvala na javljanju, baš si me razveselila. Promijenio sam posao, pa je to problemčić, ali mandarina će biti strašno puno (više nego preklani), brat kaže da ih neće više radit, ali ovu sezonu ćemo nekako izgurat. Hoćemo li kretati s nedovoljno zrelim i kiselkastim, ili čekamo da dozriju (polovica listopada)?
<VjetarSaSunca> [17:36:19] <-- chaky has quit (Quit: WeeChat 1.5)
<sillyslux> pa meni su draze kad su slatke :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-18
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/zemlja-seksualne-apatije-gotovo-pola-populacije-do-34-godine-nikada-nije-stupilo-u-seksualne-odnose/4706057/
<Hrki> pa kaj ti japanci su takvi likići?
<SilverSpace> radi samo radi 
<SilverSpace> nema sevež
<Hrki> mah debilizam
<Hrki> ja volim njemacki princip
<Hrki> nek njuberi rade za njih XD
<SilverSpace> eh da bas ima ih 17 miliona
<Hrki> tih dođoša u nemackoj ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> neki dan bio podatak
<Hrki> eto vidis ti to, i naravno oni svi rade poslove koje švabi ne žele :D
<Hrki> tako i treba, deutchland uber alles
<Hrki> jelly: ti si u iskonu nekad radio ???
<jelly> Hrki: jos uvijek
<Hrki> pa jeste li vi namjerno ubacili backdoor u onaj vivax tablet koji se pokalanjao? :D
<Hrki> vratim na factory reset kad ono opet se inficira
<Hrki> nakraju sam morao onstalirati onaj 360 security
<Hrki> i kaze mi da je browser aplikacija zarazena, ali da ju nemre brisati jer je u ROM-u
<jelly> bojim se da ne znam nista o tabletima
<Hrki> mislim sve je radilo kak spada i onda odjednom su mi popupovi poceli skakat
<Hrki> kao i automatski download aplikacija
<Hrki> odradim factory reset i cim se spojim na net, opet popup doleti :D
<Hrki> a ima tablet u sebi jos widget 1.0 aplikaciju, po defaultu
<Hrki> koja je isto virus
<Hrki> kao i systemUI
<Hrki> ako se jednom sjetis, pitaj ekipu tamo XD
<jelly> cim je to kinez bez zakrpi za android, jedan malware oglas ga moze razvalit
<Hrki> a kaj nije taj vivax hrvatsko?
<Hrki> ili samo tu spajaju ili sta vec
<jelly> vivax je, koliko znam, hg spot rebrand generickih uredjaja, nije tu razvijano 
<jelly> iste kineske uredjaje imas u svakoj zemlji pod drugim izmisljenim brandom
<Hrki> aha kuzim
<obrut> Hrki: ja sam rastavio vivax i ak se dobro sjecam strong DVBT receivere... identicna ploca unutra, identicna
<obrut> to se sve stanca u nekoj kineskoj tvornici, a onda ekipa rebranda...
<obrut> bed je kad naletis na renomiranog i noname "prozivodjaca" i skuzis da je unutra isto smece... to je netko naletio s nekim dvd playerom
<Hrki> obrut: pa kaj nije recimo iphone samsung
<Hrki> znaci pola djelova su od samsunga?
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-11
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<jelly> jutro
<jelly> https://www.servethehome.com/innodisk-satadom-sl-3me3-v2-64gb-benchmarks-and-review/ jos jedan fizicki mali format za ssd, drito na sata portu
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> hbogner, yo
<Mmike> jelly, to si instalirao ubunutu-server s iso imidza, ili?
<Mmike> jelly, te, kak zbune rsync? Ja imam doma rsync slozen za backup i nemam 'zbunjole' (tj, mozda imam, al' ne kuzim, zasto pitam)
<Mmike> a imam i lxd i lxcfs (iako sam morao to sam instalirati), doduse, meni su svij kontejneri na odvojenom zfspoolu pa morti zato ne vidim bedove
<Mmike> zfs je inace fino sporiji od btrfa
<Mmike> fsa!
<Mmike> aoidsjfa;sjf
<hbogner> Mmike, yo, radi mi rb951 sa usb-android-tether opcijom :D
<Mmike> usb-android-what?
<hbogner> mobitel, usb, sheranje mreze
<hbogner> znas ono kad ustekas android u laptop i ukljucis usb dijeljenje mreze
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tak si ga spojio sa mikrotikom?
<hbogner> da, za probu, svoj mob u mikrotik
<hbogner> pojavi se lte interface
<hbogner> samo nisam dobro slozio firewall da mi radi nat
<jelly> Mmike: sa iso imagea, nego kako.  hrpa gresaka kod rsynca jer root nemre procitati mountpointe
<jelly> jedva uspjeli formatirat disk, imam mali .5-1GB za /boot i veliki neparticionirani za lvm i sve, a nemres otic u Ctrl-Alt-F3 konzolu na vmwaretu
<Mmike> hbogner, kul
<Mmike> hbogner, aj sheraj konfu nekud
<Mmike> jelly, kak ti izgledaju ti mountpointi?
<hbogner> Mmike, cek da prvo proradi
<hbogner> treba dhcp promjenit, stavit staticki ip za ruter i nat slozit, 
<hbogner> bar sam tkao procitao
<hbogner> ostalo sve ide automagicno
<Mmike> jelly, ovak kod mene izgleda.... http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> i rsync radi ok
<Mmike> ne backupira ove zfs 'patricije'
<Mmike> sto Bujanec radi ispod stola?
<Mmike> stoji!
<jelly> pojma, taj vps smo vec dali korisniku pa nemam za usporediti
 * Mmike sad instalirao server s iso imidza 
<Mmike> nisam to radio jako dugo :D
<hbogner> Mmike, vidim isprobavas usb lte na laptopu :D
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> jok, zena je samnom tu, pa smo ustekali njen mob da vidimo jel' radi
<Mmike> doma mi je cistacica pa se maknem u birtiju, plus, nekaj je potrgala kabl jutros
<Mmike> pa dok dodju momci popravit
<Mmike> ugl, ustekam i odusevim se :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> da, skuzi ga kao ethernet
<Mmike> jelly, fakat instalira :)
<Mmike> jelly, jedino kaj nemam nikakvih cudnih mountova po defaultu
<Mmike> hbogner, ne, neg k'o broadband device
<Mmike> ono, palim/gasim internet s mobitela na laptopu :D
<Mmike> skroz kul, nisam ocekivao da bi to raditi moglo :D
<Mmike> budz0r, aj rebopotaj ubuntu-hr navecer ak se ja ne sjetim :) upgradeirano hrpa toga i novi kelner doso pa ... :)
<hbogner> Mmike, meni se pojavi kao enp0s29
<hbogner> tako nekako, nesjecam se napamet kominacije
<hbogner> * enp0s20u9
<Mmike> moguce
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<hbogner> Bus 003 Device 010: ID 12d1:1039 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Ideos (tethering mode)
<Mmike> birtija u kojoj sedim pusta 'helo' od adele
<Mmike> al' svi drugi izvode
<Mmike> vec jedno 12ti put
<sillyslux> (10+) servers lol
<sillyslux> https://debian-administration.org/article/730/This_site_is_going_to_go_read-only
<jelly> da, kak ima 10 servera za 1 blog je dobro pitanje
<sillyslux> objasnjenje je "why not"
<sillyslux> u komentarima...
<jelly> ok, ima 4 frontenda i lb
<jelly> a sad, dal mu to vise treba ili mu je trebalo samo za peak promet
<sillyslux> :|
<sillyslux> mozda ako je PII 256MB RAM
<jelly> ton: ide; kamera: ide; ... klapa
<jelly> srdačno vaši
<pav> http://frajeri.org/nedjeljna-misa/
<Mmike> pav, ?
<pav> Mmike: a?
<Mmike> ovaj link gore, sto je pjesnik htio reci?
<pav> to je moj blog Mmike 
<hbogner> Mmike, mikrotik + usb tethering na androidu rade :D
<Mmike> pav, zato pitam tebe, a ne hbognera :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kul :)
<Mmike> mislim da se razboljevam
<Mmike> opako
<Mmike> poceo sam onak smrdljivo kaljat
<pav> Mmike: pa, možda je objavljen novi post?
<Mmike> kasljat
<hbogner> Mmike, ja se osjecam strgano i bolesno vec par dana
<Mmike> pav, ne, dao si link na konkretan post, pa je i moje pitanje blo, konkretno, o tom postu :)
<Mmike> hbogner, meni su zena i dete bolesni tam od 15.8 negdje, a izgleda da sam ja sad pokuipo od njih
<pav> tvoje pitanje se sastojalo od jednog upitnika, zbilja konkretno :-P
<hbogner> meni zena izgleda nesto pokupila u skoli od djece
<pav> hbogner: žena ti radi u školi i nije se cijepila već?
<hbogner> pav, da radi u skoli i klinci su izvor novih bolestina
<pav> pričaj mi o tome hbogner 
<pav> ove vrtićke bolesti koje je moj mali prehodao u par dana, ja sam gulio po dva tjedna, hripljući k'o na samrti
<hbogner> Mmike, dakle ili uzmem tele2 pokucni internet uredjaj u nekom pawnshopu za 450kn ili stari android te ga upiknem u mikrotik :D
<hbogner> u oba slucaja trebam uzeti tele2 karticu za net
<hbogner> Mmike, ti znaci provjereno znas da se moze raskinut ugovor bez penala kod njih?
<Mmike> pav: <Mmike> ovaj link gore, sto je pjesnik htio reci?
<Mmike> hbogner, da, ak ne uzmes ugovornu obvezu
<Mmike> ja idem sutra raskinut ugovor
<hbogner> nebi uzimao ugovor na 12/24 mjeseca, nego samo pretplatu bez ugovorne obaveze
<hbogner> bar dok ne dodje bnet
<hbogner> jel to bnet mjenjao svoje dns servere?
<hbogner> nameserver 83.139.104.2
<hbogner> nameserver 83.139.105.2
<hbogner> ovi mi nerade vise
<pav> Mmike: što bi ti, ne kužim? Kratki sadržaj?
<hbogner> jel opendsn jos uvijek free i opensource dns?
<Mmike> pav, poantu :)
<pav> hbogner: 8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4 ili opendns
<Mmike> hbogner, yup, to ti je oko 160 kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> hbogner, al' dobijes samo sim, ne dobijes nikaki uredjaj
<hbogner> Mmike, znam da nedobijem nikak uredjaj
<hbogner> zato i ispitujem ovo sa mikrotikom
<hbogner> ili uzeti uredjaj za 450kn
<Mmike> e, al' zanimljivo
<pav> Mmike: pričam s točke živog svjedoka o tome kako se u socijalizmu planirano odvlaćilo djecu od nedjeljne mise. S imenima živućih aktera.
<Mmike> znaci, pol jadrana - tele2 ne radi
<Mmike> na hvaru kod mene ne radi, u hvaru hvaru ne radi, u veloj luci na korculi ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks veli da ne radi
<hbogner> pav, znam za google dns ali bi htio jos neku alternativu
<Mmike> (milsim, nije da NE radi, al' fakat kilavo radi)
<Mmike> a jucer bio na selu (oko Svete Jane, Zumberak), tele2 radi k'o blesav
<Mmike> 40/20 
<pav> hbogner: opendsn serveri još bolje od googleta, no tracking
<Mmike> opendns je govno
<pav> opendns
<Mmike> najbolje je kad ne prepozna adresu
<Mmike> pa te baci na neku svoju stranicu
<Mmike> pa se pokusavam usshjat nekud, i onda ne veli 'host not found' nego veli 'ssh connection refused'
<Mmike> pa gledas koji je
<pav> Mmike: nije mi se dogodilo u ovih par godina koliko koristim
<hbogner> govno jedno bnetovsko https://www.tcpiputils.com/browse/ip-address/83.139.105.2
<hbogner> vip je zgasio bnet dns servere i ostavio svoje aktivne
<pav> hbogner: tuneliraj
<pav> Mmike: meni je putty nedavno zavrištao connection refused
<Mmike> pav, jesi sad na opendnsu?
<pav> bio je dignut pageant i kresnuo je pokušavat se priključit sa svim keyevima koje ima
<sillyslux> pa ja bi ipak ovo https://www.alternate.co.uk/Huawei/E3372S-Mobile-phone-adaptor/html/product/1305843?
<Mmike> da, sad vrate NXDOMAIN
<sillyslux> +tele2
<Mmike> al' nisu onda :)
<pav> a na tom hostu uopće nije konfifuriran key auth LOL
<pav> pa kad je fulao 3 puta ga je host otkačio hahah
<pav> Mmike: nisam sad na opendnsu
<pav> Tele2 je kita od ofce
<pav> uopće ne kužim oduševljenje s Tele2
<hbogner> sillyslux, skupo, 50funti :D
<pav> kao "neograničeni" mobilni internet.
<pav> a sitnopis kaža da se sve zaustavlja ipak nakon nekog broja GB/TB
<hbogner> pav, nema ugovorne obaveze, imam "flat" net, 2TB je plafon koliko sma skuzio
<hbogner> a treba mi privremeno
<hbogner> za dsl privremeno moram platiti telefonski prikljucak
<pav> koliko para mjesečno hbogner ?
<hbogner> min 600kn + ~200kn za tel+dsl mjesecno
<pav> fuuuu!
<hbogner> a ovi kazu 169kn mjesecno za lte
<pav> čekček
<pav> 169 je uz ugovor...
<hbogner> 169 je pretplata bez ugovorne obaveze
<hbogner> samo sim i pretplata
<hbogner> ako hoces u uredjaj onda ugovorna obaveza, ili odjednom iskehiras 800kn za utredjaj
<pav> hbogner: 350kn ti je 200/100 optike
<hbogner> pav, neeeemaaaa
<hbogner> nema bnet koaksijalca, nema optike
<hbogner> neeeemaaaaa
<hbogner> pav, ja sam se preselio u karlovac, moja zgrada je u proslom tisucljecu
<pav> ha, onda je to 800fix + 169 mjesečno
<Mmike> pav, nego - clanak onaj - koja je fora sa stepincem na kraju?
<pav> Å¡to je kita
<hbogner> pav, nije, to je onda 169kn mjesecno, na moj postojeci rezervni android i mikrotik
<hbogner> zato sve ovo i testiram
<pav> ček hbogner 
<Mmike> https://mikrotik.com/product/wap_lte_kit
<Mmike> pa ovo nema ac
<Mmike> nego samo b/g/n
<pav> hbogner: dozvole ti da imaš svoj uređaj na njihovoj infrastrukturi??
<Mmike> sto znaci da LTE brzinu opce nemres iskoristit!
<Mmike> koja prevara!
<hbogner> pav, ja sim ubacim u android, onda android ustekam u svoj ruter
<hbogner> android uspostavlja lte konekciju
<pav> Mmike: Stepinac je bio Župnik u Utrini prije nego je prešao u Petrovu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to nije Alojz :)
<pav> :)
<pav> ne
<pav> Piše ti, Matija
<Mmike> pav, a ti si k'o klinac redovno isao na to ispiranje mozga?
<sillyslux> hbogner, u € isto 51
<Mmike> ja nisam, ja sam isao na ono drugo :)
<Mmike> "Tito partija ljubim petokraku" :D
<sillyslux> znaci 350Kn tu negdje
<pav> Mmike: i ti si, samo kod drugog ispirača
<hbogner> sillyslux, jel to kompatibilno sa mikrotikom?
<Mmike> yup
<sillyslux> mikrotik sta?
<Mmike> doduse, nekako mi je ovo komunisticko bilo milije
<Mmike> manje stetne posljedice je ostsavilo :D
<sillyslux> njihov wap/lte valjda netreba gsm usb
<pav> "Za domovinu s Titom - Naprijed!" ahahah
<hbogner> sillyslux, jep, podrzano je: https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Peripherals
<pav> Mmike: kaj da ti ja pričam, ja sam plesao na objes strane...
<pav> bez bzira Å¡to su mi djeda ubili partizani kad nije dao da se jezik u gimnaziji zove "hrvatski ili srpski"
<pav> Ima svoju ulicu u Imotskom :)
<hbogner> ok, ovo radi, znaci kad potrosim svojih 7gb na t-mobile mogu razmisljat o tele2 za pokucni internet
<hbogner> bitno mi je da mogu desktop zakacit na mrezu
<hbogner> on mi je radna stanica :D
<sillyslux> https://www.alternate.de/Huawei/E3372-LTE-Stick-Mobilfunkadapter/html/product/1319561?
<pav> hbogner: veliš moš uzet samo sim za 169kn mjesečno ?
<sillyslux> eto 370
<hbogner> pav, tako kazu da se moze
<hbogner> mislim d aje i mmike tako naprvaio
<pav> čekaj malo...
<pav> jesi probao?
<sillyslux> pa moze i za 100, pa platit kunu za svaku gigu iznad 10
<pav> gigu za 10kn imam i sad anonimno na tomatu
<sillyslux> 1Kn/GB
<pav> kunu,ah
<pav> hm... tele2 je to. mora bit neki zajeb
<pav> sillyslux: za 100 10 giga?
<sillyslux> da
<pav> znači giga = 10kn ;-) to sam i rekao
<sillyslux> a svaka giga iznad 10te je po jednu
<hbogner> pav, https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/mobilni-internet-uz-pretplatu/
<pav> pustiti to
<hbogner> https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/start-paket/uz-pretplatu/?pid=43
<hbogner> mozes i na bonove https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/start-paket/na-bonove/
<pav> hbogner: uoči - "Uz uređaj po povoljnoj cijeni"
<pav> nema opcije bez uređaja na pretplati
<pav> #samokodnas
<pav> Inače bi uzeo, upiknuo u android i difgnuo hotspot
<pav> i vozi
<pav> I ne treba mi mirkrotik ;-)
<sillyslux> kako nema, ima
<pav> Mmike: jel znaš kaj je s projektom ubuntu telefona, ili bi ivoks mogao znati više
<sillyslux> dead
<pav> sillyslux: URL ?
<pav> sillyslux: URL za tele2
<sillyslux> https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/06/the-ubuntu-mobile-dream-is-over/
<pav> :)
<sillyslux> https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/mobilni-internet-uz-pretplatu/
<pav> to sam nešto čuo sillyslux 
<sillyslux> read: Želim tarifu / Želim tarifu i uređaj
<pav> ali pitam za insajderske informacije :)
<pav> da, klikni na želim tarifu
<pav> i tamo lijepo piše "uređaj po povoljnoj cijeni" - kao "slučajno"
<sillyslux> hm? nije bas kod mene
<pav> https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/start-paket/uz-pretplatu/?pid=43
<sillyslux> mh je
<sillyslux> Opcija uređaj	0 kn/mj
<sillyslux> nevidim bas neke probleme tu
<pav> http://prntscr.com/gjvcmz
<sillyslux> da nasa sam :)
<sillyslux> ai Opcija uređaj	0 kn/mj
<pav> http://prntscr.com/gjvdbf 
<pav> Nema bez uređaja
<sillyslux> hm?
<pav> na drugom prntscrnu ti je objašnjena "opcija uređaj"
<pav> ponudu bez uređaja budemo još malo pričekali u ovoj zemlji
<pav> nego sillyslux 
<pav> jesi li probap Linux Deploy android app?
<sillyslux> Opciju uređaj možeš uzeti uz bilo koju tarifu i uz bilo koji telefon iz naše ponude.
<sillyslux> a nepise da moras
<pav> je probaj si isklikat ponudu da ga nema. Å ipak!
<hbogner> pav, bio u 2 tele2 centa i mozes odmah samo sim uzeti
<hbogner> pav, odi fizicki u centar i pitaj
<pav> hbogner: veliš 169kn pretplata i 2 TB?
<hbogner> nisam siguran za 2tb, to jos provjeri
<sillyslux> kliknem  kupi, pa mi pise Uređaj jednokratno	GRATIS
<pav> hbogner: koliko unaprijed moraš najaviti prekid ?
<hbogner> ali vele da nema ogranicenja 
<sillyslux> pavu sta je tebi?
<hbogner> pav, neznam, pitaj Mmike, on sad raskida
<pav> a sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> kako nema bez uredaja?!
<pav> Mmike nuna dete :-)
<pav> sillyslux: gdje na njihovom webu ima bez uređaja? Daj mi URL. Simple as that.
<hbogner> https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/uredjaji/uz-pretplatu/?pid=43
<hbogner> usporedi cijene, ovo je sa uredjajem
<hbogner> https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/huawei-b315s-22-wifi-cat4-router/mbb22/?typid=2&pid=43
<sillyslux> sta zajebavas?
<sillyslux> pav http://prntscr.com/gjvi96
<sillyslux> mislis da ce ti dotat sta nisi zelio kad kliknes "kupi"?
<pav> zajebavam sillyslux ? daj url
<sillyslux> a e aj...
<sillyslux> https://www.tele2.hr/kosarica/
<sillyslux> :P
<sillyslux> pijes?
<sillyslux> pusis??
<sillyslux> blago tebi
<pav> sillyslux: lako je tebi budalu zajebavat :-P
<hbogner> pav, flat je samo se brzina nakon 1TB smanjuje na 1 mb/s u peak houru
<hbogner> 7-19
<hbogner> to ti je insajder info
<sillyslux> to iznad 1.4GB/hr
<sillyslux> nonstop
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> netflix i nezaposlen?
<sillyslux> oh vidi danas 911
<pav> Btw sillyslux 
<sillyslux> dah
<pav> na onoj tvojoj slici...
<sillyslux> vidi se photoshop otisak
<hbogner> ak pristekam svoj stari samsung s2 imam max 20/5 Mbps, a ak ustekam nekaj novije na lte imam jos vecu brzinu :D
<pav> "Uređaj dostavljamo unutar 3-5 dana"
<pav> uređaj?
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> uredaj "0"
<sillyslux> dostavlja se nula
<sillyslux> pa sta
<pav> koji uređaj? :-)
<sillyslux> besplatni
<pav> uređaj ni nema na tvojoj slici, kad klikneš kupi
<pav> ali ima tekst :-)
<hbogner> odoh offline, test uspjesan
<pav> ja odoh to Tele2 centra
<pav> provjerit sve spomenuto i upiknut "uređaj"
<sillyslux> ne zaboravi uredaj
<pav> nego Å¡alu nastranu sillyslux 
<pav> pitao sam te jesi li možda probao Linux deploy na Antdroidu
<pav> Androidu*
<sillyslux> samo nek je bezplatno
<sillyslux> moi?
<pav> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.meefik.linuxdeploy&hl=hr
<sillyslux> je ne droid
<sillyslux> ne ma droide u mene
<pav> oh, ništa onda
<pav> idem u shopping
<pav> bbl
<Mmike> pav ubuntu telefon is no more
<Mmike> propalo
<vileni> Mmike: di si uzeo bateriju za x220?
<pav> op, op Tele2
<Mmike> vileni, od nekog lika na njuskalu, al' nemrem ti ga preporucit jer me izgnjavio
<Mmike> kao, mogao sam uzeeti zamjensku za 200 kuna ili original za 800
<Mmike> pa sam uzeo original
<Mmike> pa nije dosao original nego zamjenska
<Mmike> pa sam slao nazad
<Mmike> pa ovaj poslao istu
<Mmike> pa tek kad sam zaprijetio da cu ga tuziti, lik mi je poslao originalnu
<Mmike> doduse, 6celijsku, a ne 9celijjsku
<Mmike> al' mi je dao da zadrzim i 9celijsku fejkersku :)
<Mmike> i zamolio da mu se vise ne javljam ;D
<Mmike> vileni, vish, od drugog lika jednog sam uzeo bateriju za W520, i taj je lik ok bio
<Mmike> moram prokopat mailove pa ti velim koji je lik
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-12
<pav> burp
<pav> jutar
<pav> service cyrus-imapd restart
<pav> i tako on odlapi na barem pola minuter :-)
<sillyslux> ...cust.tele2.hr good boy
<sillyslux> sad reci, cijena? uredaj? ugovor?
<pav> https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-coming-jan-2018.html
<sillyslux> yes, ne jos
<pav> jan 2018
<pav> sillyslux: Å¡to te zanima?
<pav> za teletinu..
<sillyslux> tele2
<sillyslux> si zadovoljan?
<sillyslux> jesi uzeo uredaj?
<pav> nisam uzeo uređaj :-)
<sillyslux> 169 full flat?
<sillyslux> ono do 1 tb lol
<pav> +10 naknada za korištenje, tako piše na ugovoru
<sillyslux> 179 onda ?
<pav> Valjda, vidjet ću kad dođe račun. U Tele2 centru nisam platio ni lipe
<sillyslux> hm pa neide to tako...
<pav> Dođeš, daš osobnu, staviš potpis i za sat vremena surfaš
<pav> Ne može biti jednostavnije
<pav> Valjda neće tražit lijevu nogu i desno oko kad će trebat pazirat ili raskinut ugovor
<pav> pauzirat*
<sillyslux> a kako se placa? na racun ili uzme samo to sa racuna?
<pav> sillyslux: biraš način plaćanja. fleksibilni su do kraja. možeš trajnim nalogom, možeš uplatnicom.
<sillyslux> bravo
<pav> uglavnom, ponuda je ispeglana do jaja. vidi se da je ponudu usluge radio profesionalac. sve ukupno sam na tele2 prodajom mjestu proveo 10minuta, ako ne računam omanje čekanje u redu
<pav> unutar sat vremena sam već surfao
<sillyslux> kartice na bonove se dobije za 2-3 minute
<pav> pda, ovdje je dodanotno scan osobne, printanje ugovora i neki njihov SMS
<sillyslux> mhm, sad ja... ali ne bas danas
<hbogner> di je sad pav, dakle: "Znači možeš uzet samo simicu bez ugovorne obveze" , "Ako ti treba ruter možeš ga uzet na 2 godine, dakle ugovorno ili jednokratno 850 kn"
<sillyslux> da hocu ja huaweja usb gsm za 350
<sillyslux> sta sad
<sillyslux> jelly ono kad sam reka da mi neide s workspacima, sad se sjecam u cemu je bio problem, ide to ok ak imam pagera... a tek sad sam nasa dobrog
<jelly-home> apćiha
<sillyslux> https://blog.mruby.sh/201703261726.html
<Mmike> pjebote 
<Mmike> zfs ne podrzava trim
<tonil> oj
<tonil> yo
<tonil> my homies 
<tonil> obruT: dje si
<tonil> jelly: sta ima
<tonil> Mmike: sup
<Mmike> e?
 * tonil is feeling hyperactive
<Mmike> tonil, eto, razocaran sa ZFSom, ne podrzava TRIM
<tonil> :/ sta se prcka sa solarisom
 * tonil se pita jesu jos pare dobre na youtubu
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/user/nixiedoeslinux/videos
<tonil> na note 4 mi rikaje nonstop baterija
<tonil> ludim
<tonil> dobio sam od petice i isto je osla a garancija pokriva
<Mmike> super je git
<Mmike> al' launchpad intergracija je o-caj-na
<sillyslux> bravo uplatom bona dobijem gigu for free
<sillyslux> trebalo mi je 70 za paket
<sillyslux> jos sam ima na racunu 15kn pa sam kupio 50+15 znaci 2 bona
<sillyslux> oba ih ukuca, dobio 2gige for free
<sillyslux> eh da sam zna...
<sillyslux> moga sam imat jos 3
<SilverSpace> vecera
<SilverSpace> i tak mclaren vise nije honda
<SilverSpace> Toro Rosso pak ide na Hondu
<sillyslux> ras
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis - nije vise? sad usred sezone su promijenili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne narednu sezonu
<SilverSpace> sad je potvdeno da je to gotova stvar
<sillyslux> bravo tele2
<sillyslux> stanje MB (opcije): 3072MB
<sillyslux> stanje MB (promotivni paket): -27MB
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-13
<Mmike> Oho
<Mmike> doso Bluez update
<Mmike> bas me zanima kad ce androidi dobit update :D :D :D
<vileni_> i meni se apdejta bluez
<vileni_> jos da imam bluetooth tu
<jelly> lako za bluez, a kernel
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<vileni_> ACCEPT_EULA=Y apt-get install msodbcsql mssql-tools
<vileni_> so wrong
<jelly> barem nisi morao preseedati u debconf
<SilverSpace> pih
<pav> /ping jelly 
<pav> Jel to i Iskon dođivljava raspad u pripremi za prodaju nekome?
<pav> Odnos prema korisnicima je za vrijeme Sabola bio ogledni primjer za druge ISPove, a ovo čemu sam svjedok ovih dana je cirkus.
<jelly> pav: Iskon je već odavno prodan
<pav> jelly: T-Comu, znam.
<pav> Ima li nešto novo na pomolu?
<jelly> da ima, ne znam bi li smio reći
<pav> Ne moraš, vidi se i odavde
<jelly> al nema, što god da si doživio rezultat je višegodišnje politike
<pav> aha
<pav> učinilo mi se "da, ima. Ne znmam bi li smio reći" :D
<jelly> eh ti zarezi
<pav> nezgodne su te intperpunkcije u našem jeziku. :-)
<pav> Nisam ja direktno, biša suputnica
<pav> RAčuni redovito stižu poslije datuma valute
<pav> i nabijaju se kamate, male ali su ipak tu.
<jelly> to je bezobrazno, neka se žali svaki put
<pav> Vrhunac je bio kad su joj po njenim žalbama "slučajno" isključiti TV i internet
<pav> i sad poslali račun za prijevremeni raskid ugovora, s cifrom za platiti
<jelly> u manjim mjestima, gdje još dostavlja pošta, znaju po 5+ dana kasniti s dostavom iako su računi izašli iz tiskare na vrijeme
<pav> "slučajno"
<pav> Obo je centar zagreba praktički, črnomerec
<jelly> neka evidentira i šalje na reklamacije@iskon.hr svaki put, na žalost nema druge.  Ako ima pismeni zapis, ima osnovu za eskalirati HAKOM-u
<pav> neki middle manager ju "moli" da plati općom uplatnicom ratu
<pav> mogu ti forwrdirati cijelu prepisku ako imaš volje i vremena čitati
<jelly> od mene nema koristi
<pav> nisam se mislio okoristiti :-)
<jelly> hoću reći, ne bude ništa pomoglo, postoje sistemski problemi koji se ne rješavaju 
<pav> Obično sistemski problemi dobiju maha oko godinu dana prije akvizicije
<pav> kao u slučaju B-Neta
<jelly> korelacija, ali ne i kauzacija
<pav> nadam se da nije kauzacija
<pav> Ali meni poznati manageriski kadrovi Iskona su se prošateli po b-netu, VIPu i sad su u T-comu
<jelly> svi fiksni operateri su u klincu, za 5 godina će mobilni imati 4G i 5G svuda sa normalnim tarifama za data promet, i više prosječnom korisniku ne treba fiksna linija
<pav> Tako da još uvijem ne vidim vezu.
<pav> osobno sam ukinuo fiksnu liniju prije mnogo godina.
<pav> Sad je tu optika i Tele2 moblni
<jelly> optika i vdsl, g.fast, kajgod, će ostati kao premium usluga za firme odn. ljude koji rade od kuće i power usere 
<pav> Je, i klasični TV odlazi polako u zapećak
<pav> Radio se seli na net također.
<pav> Ne znam koliko dugo će biti održive i cijene 3G/4G mobilne telefonoije uz današnji jeftini VOIP.
<pav> Tko još zove interkontinetalne pozive preko fiksne/GSM linije?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-14
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> o
<SilverSpace> e
<SilverSpace> http://100posto.hr/sport/proslavio-fantasticnu-golcinu-skidanjem-dresa-a-ispod-iznenadenje
<SilverSpace> iskusni sportski novinar :)
<SilverSpace> opa i redbull bi mogo na hondu u 2019
<vileni_> SilverSpace: jesi gledao u nedjelju?
<vileni_> Lorenzo vodio utrku po kisi na ducatiju, mislio sam da sam u paralelnom svemiru
<SilverSpace> vileni_: yep
<SilverSpace> dukati je stroj 
<Mmike> obruT, ak imam recimo 10 rpijeva razasutih po livadi - kak najbolje da skupljam podatke s njih?
<Mmike> imam neke senzore koji su nakaceni na njih i vidim rezultate u /sys/bla/tra/ovo/ono
<Mmike> pa sam mislio svako toliko scpjat stvari od tamo
<Mmike> sad... jel' ima mozda nesto pametnije? :)
<jelly> SNMP?
<jelly> wifi? BLE? (ne znam ima li rpi BLE)
<jelly> zasto ne bi oni sami slali podatke
<Mmike> pa nek salju
<Mmike> ak ne moram skalameriju instalirat tamo
<Mmike> sto je wifi?
<Mmike> ble?
<Mmike> ne, treba mi nest na app layeru :)
<Mmike> svi rpijevi su na tcp/ip mrezi
<Mmike> ble ne pase, jer su daleko, wifi pase, djelomicno, vecina i je na wifiju, neki su na GSMu/LTEu
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to mi i dalje ne rjesava problem koji imam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ce dubrava :)
<Mmike> eeee
<Mmike> kad ozdravim ;(
<SilverSpace> kaj je pak
<Mmike> prehlada
<Mmike> temperaturica, zacepljen nos, krvnicko kihanje
<Mmike> grlobolja
<Mmike> klasika za ovo doba godine :)
<SilverSpace> to neka alergija
<SilverSpace> franko zadnjih tjedan dan isto smrca 
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/700vt1/thinkpad_retro_official_image/   16:9 :-(
<datase> /r/thinkpad :: ThinkPad Retro official image? :: 94 points (95%) :: 117 comments :: Posted today by Liskni_si :: https://www.lenovopartner.com/documents/197/22487027/notebook4.png/f72cb2b5-d68f-4b1f-ac71-c7c33a8f0c22?t=1502958352000 (lenovopartner.com)
<jelly> Mmike: pa onda slozi bilo kaj, snmp trapove, i snmpd server, i vozi, kaj ce ti scp i ssh
<Mmike> pa cini mi se jednostavnije
<Mmike> scp i ssh vec imam na rpijevima, nemam kaj prtljat
<Mmike> samo scp -r rpi001:/sys/proc/dreck/sensor/ ....
<jelly> ak ti nije bitno koliko struje trose, onda moze i to
<sillyslux> ako vec imas neki webinterface, zasto ne curlat na php/node.js/...
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> imam senzore zakacene na rpijeve, a sa senzora citam tak da procitam kaj je sysfsu
<Mmike> zato mi se najjednostavnije cinilo sa scpom pokupit sve kaj me zanima
<jelly> sftpom :-)
<jelly> scp sux, ako imas symlinka u tom /sys stablu pratit ce ih
<jelly> rsync ili sftp, ak vec ides preko ssh
<Mmike> jelly, hm, da... wise :)
<SilverSpace> frend kupio HP laptop  i windowsi gore treba mu 7 minuta od upisivanja passworda pa do desktopa
<SilverSpace> win10 to nije normalno nesto tu ne stima
<vileni_> Mmike: jesi vidio ovo http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> cotoje?
<sillyslux> TLP comes with a default configuration already optimized for battery life
<sillyslux> ja bi ovako nesto volio http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/turn-off-battery-charging-on-a-thinkpad.574269/
<vileni_> Mmike: battery management :)
<vileni_> ima i bas za thinkpad neke module
<vileni_> slozio sam da mi nije preko 80% na punjacu
<sillyslux> wow to!
<sillyslux> i ali jedino neke thinkpadi to omogucavaju
<vileni_> fora mi je sto mogu reci da napravi fullcharge jednom
<vileni_> kad znam da ce mi trebati puna
<sillyslux> pa da
<vileni_> i onda nakon reboota ili restarta ima opet 65-89
<vileni_> tj 65-80
<Mmike> ja svoju thinkpad bateriju punim dok raja uvijek
<Mmike> pazim samo da ju ne ispraznim ispod 10-15%
<sillyslux> siguran sam da bi ja jos ima baterije da sam moga tak sta ucinit
<Mmike> iako mi se zna desiti i da ode skroz
<Mmike> jos uvijek ima 80% kapaciteta
<vileni_> moja je na 49
<Mmike> mene vise jebe thermald :)
<vileni_> a ja ne radim toliko po terenu kao ti
<vileni_> a bateriji je ipak lakse kad nije stalno puna
<sillyslux> cita sam da je lifespan nesto oko 1000 punjenja
<sillyslux> a jedan put punjenje od 98% na 100 se vec braja
<sillyslux> a sa 80 na 90 i ne bas
<sillyslux> https://blog.qarnot.com/1500-amd-ryzen-pro-will-heat-homes-and-offices-next-year-in-bordeaux-france/
<sillyslux> hah jos da ima rijesenje za ljetno doba...
<Mmike> Broj preostalih rata:	17
<SilverSpace> Slovenci u finalu 
<Mmike> jos malo!
<SilverSpace> http://www.banana-pi.org/r2.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hanburger festival u zagrebu 
<SilverSpace> zna za to 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> daj url
<SilverSpace> https://hr-hr.facebook.com/ZgBurgerFestival/
<SilverSpace> do 24
<vileni_> ja bio prosle godine, bezveze
<vileni_> cekas u redu, pa cekas u redu, i onda vise ne mozes jesti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni_: gužva?
<vileni_> SilverSpace: a to je jos kao bilo umjereno
<vileni_> ali ono, imas 10ak ljudi ispred, to zna biti 15-20min
<vileni_> kad odes negdje jesti onda sjedis tih 15-20min i pijes sok :)
<SilverSpace> burger nism pojeo godinam 
<SilverSpace> nisam ljubitrlj 
<vileni_> ja sam danas
<vileni_> otvorilo se nedavno, 200m od posla :)
<SilverSpace> a ono kaj si tu posao 
<SilverSpace> i kakvi su 
<SilverSpace> meni je vrh komad mesa sve ovo mljeveno izbjegavam 
<SilverSpace> cevose sami doma radimo 
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-15
<vrodic> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> xchat mi bio toliko bolji...
<Mmike> vileni_, si metao kad 'guest' wifi na mikrotika?
<Mmike> neku koja bi bila u svom subnetu i samo bi do interneta mogla?
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> vlan, subnet, sve
<vileni_> mozes si i daloradius u neki kontejner staviti pa tamo raditi accounte za goste
<Mmike> daloradius?
<Mmike> op op
<Mmike> tosh mi pricat
<Mmike> imas nekvu kuharicu za subnet na guestu ili je pre jednostavno?
<vileni_> pa kad razmislis kako je inace slozeno, jednostavno je
<vileni_> ono sto mi nije bilo logicno, moras bridgeat vlan
<Mmike> ma, bitno mi jedino da mi guest mreza ne vidi moje kompeke doma :D
<vileni_> napravis jedan vlan
<vileni_> u njega stavis vap
<vileni_> tj bridgeas vlan i vap
<vileni_> das bridgeu ip adresu, network 
<vileni_> i onda nat kao za ovu glavnu mrezu
<vileni_> i na kraju, da ti ne mogu gledati u tvoju privatnu stavis rule da blokira pakete iz guest subneta prema tvom
<vileni_> ima inace i usermanager paket za skinuti
<vileni_> mozes i tamo kontrolirati radius usere
<vileni_> onda ti je sve na routeru
<vileni_> http://www.binaryheartbeat.net/2014/02/setting-up-mikrotik-hotspot-with.html tu imas djelomicno opisano, ne trebaju ti svi koraci
<Mmike> pft, zakon
<Mmike> za-kon
<Mmike> kaj je vap? virtual ap?
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> dobije posebni mac
<Mmike> vileni_, de namjestim password za virtualap?
<Mmike> vileni_, naso
<Mmike> ovo je super
<Mmike> malo je zdrkano to po sucelju nac di je sto
<Mmike> al' je super
<Mmike> i firewallom sam odrezao domacu mrezu :)
<Mmike> mi-li-ni-ca :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ti je bolje u xchatu nego u hexchatu?  Kod mene izgledaju manje-vise skroz isto
<Mmike> a nemam pojma
<Mmike> prvo, sortira mi servere
<Mmike> i sad mi je canonical prvi a oftc zadnji
<Mmike> i to me uzasno iritira :)
<Mmike> onda je konfiguracija boja totalno sjebata, toliko da sam odustao i pokusavam se naviknut na nove boje
<Mmike> i dost je sporiji, k'o da delay imam neki mali dok tipkam
<Mmike> misim da cu se na laptopu prebaciti na weechat
<jelly> pa uzmes isti theme file za boje ko u xchatu istavis ga na mejsto
<Mmike> a na desktopu nek ide... 
<Mmike> jelly, nije kompatibilno vise
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<Mmike> hexchat to drugacijer adi
<Mmike> ja sam skopirao svoj .rc direktorij i nist mi nije radilo, morao sam sve na ruke iznova konfigurirat
<Mmike> ok, useri/mreze to je radilo, manjevise
<jelly> nisam rekao direktorij
<jelly> servlist nije 100% kompatibilan
<jelly> popis kanala treba skriptom migrirat, na primjer
<jelly> al temu (= boje) samo stavis na mjesto i startas
<sillyslux> lol, hexchat teme, dok se vratim s toplim senvicem, desktop mi prebacio sve teme na dark, tako i hexceta :P
<sillyslux> prije misec dana to bilo jos iza 9 sati, a vidi sad koliko je :(
<Mmike> gnome3 ima taj redsift dreck
<Mmike> koji je super po noci
 * jelly krivi sillysluxa sto je sad gladan
<sillyslux> super veliki... tartar, pome, kupus, salata... samo 17kn... znas da hoces, zato hajde...
<jelly> brijem da cu narucit jedan od 35kn :-)
<sillyslux> moa, sad sam i ja opet gladan
<jelly> uzmu lepinju od pizza tijesta velicine pizze, natrpaju unutra svasta, i razrezu na cetiri
<sillyslux> (!)
<sillyslux> bam
<jelly> osim, mozda, pola velicine i ostatak kutije pomfri
<sillyslux> sad sam jos mislio: cisburger
<sillyslux> a sad je vec pica
<jelly> ili transburger
<sillyslux> empti bemti
<sillyslux> lose...
<sillyslux> 35kn taman jos imam
<Mmike> topli sendvic?
<Mmike> kaki topli sendvic?
<Mmike> de si ga naso?
<Mmike> daj i meni!
<Mmike> jelly, di to?
<Mmike> tu kod mene nema nist :(
<sillyslux> woot?
<sillyslux> nisi u hr?
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.pivnica.berubambi.hr/index.php/a-la-carte-ponuda/sendvici-u-pizza-lepinji
<jelly> jedino su im narudzbe preko interneta za kurac, bolje nazvati
<jelly> prosli tjedan su potvrdili narudzbu nakon 1:10h cekanja, morao sam ih nazvati i stornirati
<sillyslux> http://www.pivnica.berubambi.hr/index.php/a-la-carte-ponuda/meksicka-hrana/chimicanga-de-pollo-detail
<sillyslux> e kad dodem u zg, znam di cu
<sillyslux> jebote! 4 vrste lasagne!!!
<sillyslux> sve ih moram probat
<Mmike> sillyslux, jesam, u zg
<Mmike> sillyslux, desi ti?
<sillyslux> st :(
<sillyslux> okolica
<sillyslux> topli senvic nije los, ali that's about it :/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-16
<vrodic> Mmike: vidjeh na fejsu diskusiju oko thinkpad x2xx serije. meni nove generacije uopce nemaju smisla jer imaju 15W CPUove, single channel memoriju, a moj X230 ima 35W CPU i podrsku za dual channel
<vrodic> sljedeci ultraportable mi bude neki asus, dell, ili mozda t470s 
<vrodic> ne znam gdje je vise diskusija bila, jer je FB blesav, a i zelim ga manje koristit :)
<sillyslux> 15W kaby lake refresh? sounds awesome to me
<vrodic[m]> sillyslux: da, 8650U sa dual channel bi na ultraportable bi bio ok
<Mmike> vrodic[m], pa, heh
<vrodic[m]> ali taj ima configurable TDP up 25W
<Mmike> vrodic[m], x260 i x220 se ne mogu mjeriti po performansama
<Mmike> x260 pojede x220
<Mmike> oba imaju i7
<Mmike> ne znam napamet sad koji
<Mmike> ali cijeli build je onak, nekak ... knj :D
<Mmike> a x220 dobis za 1500 kuna na njuskalu danas :D
<vrodic[m]> hmm, ja imam x230 dual channel, i mislim da razlika nije velika
<Mmike> a x260 kosta bar 10k
<Mmike> x220/x230 nema razlike, novija generacija cpuova, al' nist razlike u perfgormansama
<Mmike> pod linuxom cak nit baterija ne traje nist duze
<Mmike> x230 ima usb3, mislim, to je jedina razlia
<Mmike> i drugaciju tastaturu koja je losija od x220
<vrodic[m]> 22nm CPU
<vrodic[m]> di je onaj Mmike-ov povray benchmark
<vrodic[m]> dosta je velika razlika između x220/x230 https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=2520m+linux
<vrodic[m]> vs https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=3320m+linux
<vrodic[m]> vs x270 (7500U) https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/search?q=7500u+linux
<jelly> pajebemti
<Mmike> vrodic[m], http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jelly> ovi hoce mirovinskim fondovima otkupiti agrokor
<Mmike> jelly, di citas?
<Mmike> mislim, ne cudi me
<Mmike> nesposobni su
<jelly> tv vijesti
<vrodic[m]> ok, geekbench prosjeci 7500u - 7796, 3320m - 5491, 2520M - 4906
<vrodic[m]> dosta je novi bolji, ali u x2xx bi trebao moci ici 35w tdp cpu, onda bi bio quad core i tak
<sillyslux> Lenovo Thinkpad x220 / i5-2520M@2.50Ghz / 12GB RAM / 250GB Samsung SSD 2200kn
<sillyslux> valjda ces dobit jos neke ddr1 memorije uz to, covik ima viska...
<sillyslux> ili je onko kineski fejk
<vrodic[m]> imam x230, samo bi mozda stavio 2x 8gb u njega
<sillyslux> netriba nam mirovina, neka sve todoricu
<vrodic[m]> gustin prodaje za super cijene svasta
<sillyslux> i plenkovicu i onoj ddd neznam njeno ime
<sillyslux> dalic?
<sillyslux> dobri su to ljudi i strucnjaci, znaju sta radu, da nije tako, ne bi zavrsili disu
<sillyslux> vrodic[m], a da nije to 8gb max? x220 barem je
<sillyslux> a total of 16GB of RAM
<sillyslux> mh
<SilverSpace> o da Vettel :)
<sillyslux> sta sad pernar od u zatvor?
<sillyslux> ode
<jelly> nek se malo hladi
<sillyslux> hehda
<sillyslux> sta tajna je zasto ide jeli?
<sillyslux> "Pernar kaže da će tek sljedeće sedmice otkriti o čemu se radi" ok
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: pa nece u zatvor ako ne napravi pizdarju u godnu dana
<sillyslux> oh! pa nista onda...
<SilverSpace> uvjetno dobio 1G
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobar je bio danas, fkat dobar (vettel)
<Mmike> drago mi kaj su mercedesi malo zaostali :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' znas za kaj je ovaj dobio godinu dana?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-17
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kišs danas singapur :)
<SilverSpace> kiša*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel bude?
<Mmike> gledao sam sinoc bas prognozu
<SilverSpace> evo pada
<Mmike> i kao ooooooovoooooo oooooonoooooooo
<Mmike> pa dobro, do stara jos stigne prestat
<SilverSpace> sitno ali pad
<Mmike> jebeno, nocna utrka + kisa ;)
<SilverSpace> nebo je dosta crno puno oblaka
<SilverSpace> a kazu da tek dolazi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pitas za pernara zasto je dobio 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je radi onih grafita kaj je sarao pa ga uhapsilo 
<SilverSpace> koliko se sijecam radi toga su mu skidali imunitet
<Mmike> koji je to klaun
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a gledas prijenos vec?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> RTL
<SilverSpace> ucim i njemacki da se mogu iselitu u njemacku :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJjUuAbXkAA51TC?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> koji mulac
<Mmike> ja sam valjda jedini debil koji placa pretplatu
<Mmike> iako opce ne gledam telku
<Mmike> tj, telka mi sluzi samo za kodi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si se ti igrao kad sa ESPxxx pizdarijicama?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa slickove imaju
<SilverSpace> malo 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije jos izgleda palo da bi namocilo 
<SilverSpace> pokazali su prema svijetlu kad je pocelo padti
<SilverSpace> kaj te zanima esp
<SilverSpace> jes vidio ovo 
<SilverSpace> vettel kak je beton ostao u felgi 
<SilverSpace> ides koja kisa 
<SilverSpace> sljeme se ne vidi 
<Mmike> hoho, grmi sijeva
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> tu je suncano :)
<Mmike> mislim, nije suncano
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di da ih kupim (ESPove)
<SilverSpace> ebay
<SilverSpace> mislim da imam jednog jos neotvorenog
<SilverSpace> dva
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti treba, posudis/prodas/das?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pocinje kisa!!
<Mmike> http://www.weather.gov.sg/weather-rain-area-50km
<SilverSpace> dogovorit cemo se :)
<SilverSpace> arduino nano 
<SilverSpace> te imam 
<SilverSpace> upravo jednog ukljucio i radi 
<SilverSpace> nisu jos zalemljeni ni pinovi 
<SilverSpace> bit ce ih po zidovima
<SilverSpace> ja ne volim singapur
<SilverSpace> to mi tak ko kanal izgleda
<SilverSpace> znao sam 
<Mmike> kreten
<Mmike> kreteni obojica :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> max ne zna kaj je to kocnica :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nije ni vidio gdje mu je kimi 
<sillyslux> oh vidi f1...
<sillyslux> 5 vec ispali?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ove kaj po ovoj kiši idu u vodu koja je duboka i ide do pol auta
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim koki kurac ides ronit
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/kost/sqlc
<sillyslux> AMD plans to launch a line of Ryzen Mobile chips with integrated graphics aimed at laptops by the end of the year.
<CrazyLemon> garant modified APUs :)
<SilverSpace> ke
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-10
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/procesori/amd-krece-u-borbu-s-pentiumima-i-celeronima-s-novim-athlon-procesorima-s-vega-5798
<hbogner> amd sa zadnjom generacijom tuce intel
<jelly> https://twitter.com/aallington/status/1034865579994304512 fishies away!
<jelly> https://twitter.com/fokkermech/status/1035045048889405440
<SilverSpace> jelly: bilo neki dan na tv
<jelly> najs, ne gledam bas tv (program)
<jelly> hootenanny https://hammacher.com/product/self-contained-hootenanny?promo=electronics-audio
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-11
<Mmike> Eh, da.
<Mmike> Dosao i ja s mora nazad pa mozemo dogovarat neko jedenje :)
<Mmike> jelly, ona neka tuna, remember? :D
<Mmike> jos ak' se BotaniCar povremeno pojavi tu... :)
<jelly> vrlo remember.
<Mmike> then, kad bi ti passe?
<jelly> ne znam, u petak smo mislili u R&B s ekipom s posla
<jelly> dakle ne u petak :-)
<jelly> vjerojatno ne ovaj tjedan, možda ni idući jer imam nekih obiteljskih stvari
<jelly> osim ak budem vodio tatu nakon operacije (mrene) na žderilo :-)
<phd> jutar :)
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-hr- uBOTu-fr unquieted $~a
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#2247 -q $~a - 4 users, 4w 3d 0h 55s]
<sillyslux> To make room for the more relaxed Fahrplan and our Foundation talks, we will open a fifth Saal in 35C3.
<jelly> das ist Gut Englisch
<sillyslux> nista u zagrebu jeli? https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/wiki/index.php/Congress_Everywhere
<sillyslux> https://events.ccc.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/34c3-hall.jpg
<phd> jelly: :)
<jelly> From: Madalina from Mozilla Support
<jelly> Madalina, Maaadalina
<jelly> > Speedtest.net will be switching to HTTPS on September 24th.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-12
<BotaniCar> Bok
<jelly> obk
<BotaniCar> E, Mmike, znas kaj sam se sjetio ? Tuna steaks smo planirali jos prosle godine :)
<BotaniCar> Znam da si mi pokusao uvaliti organizaciju, ali se nemrem sjetiti di si rekao da su OK za pojest' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, rotfl :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' di vidis ovog? :D
<BotaniCar> Ne, ozbiljno
<Mmike> <Mmike> jelly, ona neka tuna, remember? :D
<Mmike> <Mmike> jos ak' se BotaniCar povremeno pojavi tu... :)
<Mmike> <jelly> vrlo remember.
<Mmike> <Mmike> then, kad bi ti passe?
<Mmike> <jelly> ne znam, u petak smo mislili u R&B s ekipom s posla
<Mmike> <jelly> dakle ne u petak :-)
<Mmike> <jelly> vjerojatno ne ovaj tjedan, možda ni idući jer imam nekih obiteljskih stvari
<Mmike> <jelly> osim ak budem vodio tatu nakon operacije (mrene) na žderilo :-)
<BotaniCar> R&B ! To je to 
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ne ovaj ni iduci tjedan ? ACK
<obrut> BotaniCar: opa, ziv si !
<obrut> koliko kostaju ti tuna steakovi tamo kam idete ?
<BotaniCar> obrut: a znas da mi nije prvi put da zaboravim irc na 6+ mjeseci, stislo, sta ces :) 
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam kolko kostaju, pa informaticar sam, mi imamo tak izvrsne place da nas boli tuki. Samo hodamo, jedemo i nekaj informatiziramo ! 
<jelly> 105kn piše na webu, obrut 
<jelly> https://www.rnbfood.com/menu/#rb-soups-stews-fish
<obrut> jelly: :) thanx :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: e zbog takvih ko ti su sve gablecaone u blizini digle cijene :-)
<obrut> jucer zena i ja banuli u neki restoran (na Molatu smo), sjednemo, ako ne racunas mediteransku salatu (80 kn), tuna steak je najjeftinije jelo valjda (150 kn) :P
<jelly> pivnica budweiser je krenula s tunom za 40kn, sad je 48kn
<jelly> moram trazit povisicu, nema druge
<BotaniCar> Kad sam poceo raditi u ovoj firmi, pljuge su kostaje ~10KN, sad su 22. Da zakljucim da mi treba povisica ili prestat' pusit' ? 
<jelly> da.
<sillyslux> pljuge? koje su to bile croatia/opatija?
<sillyslux> pusia sam ja i po 7/8 kuna
<sillyslux> da, 7 osmine jedne kune
<sillyslux> btw. ono sa zelenom trakom u rss readeru sam rijesio, to je css u samom readeru
<jelly> ne veruj ženi koja puši drinu bez filtera
<jelly> sillyslux: Å¡kiju? :-)
<sillyslux> pa ne, bas opatija (ono u vojsci)
<sillyslux> dali su nam 100kn na mjesec, a digot nemas para pa uzmes steku toga za tjedan na strazi
<jelly> kolega je svojevremeno nabavljao nešto što je zvao škija, meni kao nepušaču je to fino mirisalo
<jelly> dok se ne zapali, jel
<sillyslux> hehe, pa domacu skiju sam jedanput proba, cak sam je sam i sjecka
<jelly> valjda stvarni duhan zapravo ok miriše
<sillyslux> i mota u kartine bez ljepiva
<sillyslux> ono je bilo strasno :(
<jelly> da, to i rizle i filteri, sve rinfuza
<sillyslux> povraca sam dva dana, a moguce je i da sam povraca zbog piva
<sillyslux> ko trube u napustenoj kuci pokojnog dide
<sillyslux> sad me jebe sta taj rss reader ne mijenja temu u svom gtkwebview widgetu kad se uvecer sve pribaci na tamno, pa imam jednu bilu kocku na ekranu :/
<sillyslux> i jos ovo promijeni .cache/liferea/style.css, nije mi jasno. pise "For performance reasons Liferea will read this CSS file only on startup. So when you modify it please restart Liferea for changes to take effect." nije istina, ucitava se, cache file updejtan, webviewe se ne mijenja
<sillyslux> i ugasi se zte 3g stik :|
<sillyslux> ne, nevalja mi inotifywait, pokaze prve dvi promijene s vi-om, od treceg nista
<sillyslux> sync nece
<sillyslux> mozda se mijenja inode broj?! uf
<sillyslux> je :|
<obrut> sillyslux: ides na ccc (kad si ga spominjo vidim jucer) ?
<sillyslux> mislim da necu imat para
<sillyslux> cita sam da je smjestaj uzasno skup
<sillyslux> a karte su isto rasprodane u roku odmah
<sillyslux> bude 2-3 batcha, a proda se u 10-15 minuta
<obrut> karte se daju nabavit :)
<obrut> e sad za smjestaj, ne znam, nisam bio otkako su prebacili u Hamburg
<sillyslux> da, ali za pare neznam
<sillyslux> sad je leipzig
<sillyslux> hamburg renovira
<obrut> jos bolje :) nisam ni tamo bio
<sillyslux> ides?
<obrut> mozda bi bas otiso ove godine
<sillyslux> jos malo pa bude i chaos camp
<sillyslux> radije bi tamo
<sillyslux> ako ne bude na nekom jezeru
<obrut> ma taj kamp mi bas i nije napet :)
<obrut> da je negdje visoko u alpama, jos bi iso :)
<sillyslux> blesavo ako padne kisa, u k. ako padne plusak
<sillyslux> uz jezero idu i kumarci
<sillyslux> kad sam pogleda ovo, bilo mi je jasno da moram jedanput u zivotu otic i tamo: CCC Camp 2011 Video Impressions [28C3] - YouTube.mp4
<sillyslux> 2019 znaci
<sillyslux> 2011 mislim da je bilo bolje nego 2015-e
<obrut> kolisko se sjecam, ekipa je dizala svoj dvb-t odasiljac pa si mogo iz satora gledat preko dvb-t prijemnika :P
<sillyslux> da, i dict
<sillyslux> ka na c3
<sillyslux> jos su i selo sa slabim internetom prikljucili na svoj gigabit+++ tjedan dana
<sillyslux> a kad su otisle ostala tuga i jad za njima
<jelly> dvb-t enkoder se kupi za $200 cini mi se
<sillyslux> a jeli? mislio sam da je dosta realtek sdr za €20
<sillyslux> tu za pokucne potrebe
<jelly> to je samo enkoder, emitiranje je posebno, onda s tim mozes radit svoju stanicu ili gurat kroz kabelsku instalaciju od zgrade
<jelly> mozes, a dal smijes je drugo
<sillyslux> pa mozeli is software encoder?
<jelly> to je jos skuplje mislim
<sillyslux> to je dvb-t okej, vidim kako emitiranje moze bit problematicno... a smije li se prisluskivat avione? i razgovore s tornjom?
<sillyslux> mislim da to nije protuzakonito
<obrut> ne bi smjelo biti :)
<obrut> btw. rtl sdr se nabavi i za manje od 20€
<jelly> uzimanje valova koji vec idu zrakom nemre bit nezakonito, a i tesko je sprijeciti
<sillyslux> pa onda... morat cu :P
<obrut> ja nisam probao prisluskivati avione, ali uredno hvatam one ADS-B pizdarije
<obrut> ima lijep komad softvera sto ti automatski crta pozicije svih aviona koje hvata i downloada informacije o tipu aviona 
<obrut> radi na linuxu bez problema
<sillyslux> uh? to priko flightradar24.com?
<sillyslux> sa jednom antenom nemres nac poziciju
<obrut> mozes jer avion odasilje svoju lokaciju :)
<sillyslux> samo ako oni ne salju svoje gps podatke
<obrut> dakle preko radio valova avion salje svoju identifikacijsku oznaku i koordinate i tako to
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> onda flightradar tako prikuplja svoje informacije?
<sillyslux> https://www.flightradar24.com/share-your-data
<obrut> nemam pojma kako oni prikupljaju informacije
<sillyslux> "If you are already running a Raspberry Pi with DVB-T stick:..."
<sillyslux> By sharing ADS-B data with Flightradar24, not only will you help make real-time flight data available to millions of aviation enthusiasts around the world, but as a thank you, you’ll also receive a free Flightradar24 Business Plan subscription (USD 499.99 value per year).
<obrut> cak i nisam to slagao na rpiju nego na neko starom linux laptopu
<obrut> on mi je bio testni poligon za sve te sdr pizdarije
<sillyslux> ah nista sad... vaznije mi je da taj blesavi themeswitch automat vise radi, odo prokopat liferea sors
<obrut> e bas sam taj liferea neki dan prvi put instalirao... al i dalje zakljucujem da nisam covjek za takav tip rss feedova :)
<sillyslux> mpf xterm ne mijnja temu kad ukucam xrdb .Xresources, triba restart
<sillyslux> u xfce4-terminalu isto neki issue, ako copiram novi settings file na poznatu lokaciju, ono se odmah promijeni, ali ponekad kao da je file prazan :(
<sillyslux> pa triba vise puta kopirat
<sillyslux> obrut kakav si ti tip rss feeda?
<sillyslux> neka druga aplikacija ili nikakav rss?
<obrut> nikakakv rss :)
<obrut> ja bi da portali daju malo bolje rss feedove s vise informacija u feedu, a ne samo naslove :P
<obrut> nist, bjezim na plazu dok jos ima sunca...
<sillyslux> ajd
<sillyslux> emptybemti, inotifywait -rm pokaze 14 reda open/create/modify/svasta, dam in ja "performance reasons" - u issue im dam
<sillyslux> i ucitavanje stajla, i pisanje u cache file na svaki klik a ne "only on startup"
<sillyslux> http://www.kastela.org/novosti/hr/36799-gotovo-je-s-pomicanjem-sata-2019-to-cemo-raditi-posljednji-put
<sillyslux> dajući državama članicama slobodu da odluče žele li zadržati ljetno ili zimsko računanje vremena.
<sillyslux> facepalm
<sillyslux> u hrvatskoj sedam sati, u sloveniji 8, u austriji opet 7, pa njemacka 8,...
<sillyslux> Zakonodavni prijedlog nastoji osigurati da se sve izmjene dogode na koordinirani način između susjednih država članica kako bi se zaštitilo pravilno funkcioniranje unutarnjeg tržišta i izbjegla fragmentacija.
<sillyslux> pa vidjet cemo
<sillyslux> ja cu glasat za 7:30 ako mene bude neko pita
<sillyslux> pa nece bit ni rano ni kasno
<sillyslux> mhh, fixed it webkit_web_context_clear_cache(webkit_web_context_get_default ());
<jelly> pored toga, glasali su za porez na linkanje, i obaveznu monetizaciju
<obrut> jelly: ja bi sad fakat volio da google prekine indexsirati bilo sto iz europe i da zabrani jubito EU korisnicima
<obrut> iako bi sam s tim puno izgubio, volio bih vidjeti reakciju stanovnistva
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-13
<jelly> gugl i fb su rijetki koji vec imaju filtere/monetizaciju za (c) rijesen.  Neko novi mora potrosit, procjena je 50M$ za takvu skalameriju
<jelly> link tax će biti posebno zabavna
<jelly> oh wow
<jelly> testssl.sh	2018-May-23 11:25:49	656.46KB	SH File
<jelly> e _to_ je skripta
<Mmike> umro grad.hr :/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj vise nema gksudo uubuntu
<SilverSpace> I know a lot of us Linux users got used of gksu and as gksu is deprecated, it does pose a little inconvenience. There is little we can do at our end except for using admin:// prefix
<jelly> ovisi za Å¡to ti treba
<SilverSpace> jelly: uvjek sam editirao sa gksudo geany npr. doduse to ne koristim od kad sa vi poceo za to koristiti i danas proban nema :)
<SilverSpace> idem googlati kako u terminalu otvoriti naredbu kad otvorim terminal 
<jelly> xterm -e 'naredb ovdje'
<jelly> aha, ne treba quotati.  urxvt -T institucije -e screen -m -e^Bb -R -S ustanove -c /home/jelly/.screenrc-inst
<SilverSpace> cd /home/miro/bin/mcreator/ && sudo java -jar mcreator.jar
<SilverSpace> jelly: to bi trebao otvoriti 
<jelly> well, to nije jedna naredba nego shell sintaksa
<jelly> opcije: cd /home/miro/bin/mcreator/ && xterm -e sudo java -jar mcreator.jar
<jelly> opcij2: xterm -e sh -c 'cd /home/miro/bin/mcreator/ && sudo java -jar mcreator.jar'
<SilverSpace> gnome-terminal -e
<jelly> isti kufer
<jelly> ako gnome-terminal nema -e, baci ga u smece i korsti nesto sto valja
<SilverSpace> ima otvotio sad
<jelly> i jos ak ima -T za postaviti naslov
<SilverSpace> moram netjaku sloziti dok ne nauci kako otvoriti tj doci do minecrafta
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ak je to minecraft, vjerojatno se uopce ne mora vrtit pod rootom
<SilverSpace> mcreator nece raditi ako nije root
<SilverSpace> minecraft radi 
<jelly> ako je to aplikacija, a ne nesto sto ronda po hardveru, nema razlog za vrtiti pod rootom
<jelly> ako ne radi treba naci uzrok i popravit
<SilverSpace> googlao sam malo oko toga ali nema nista jel ide u /.neku mapu  a onda mu to ne da otvoriti 
<SilverSpace> Error writing ./forge/src/main/resources/pack.mcmeta (Pristup odbijen)
<SilverSpace> naprimjer
<SilverSpace> jedino da promjenim dozvole za tu mapu 
<SilverSpace> tko zna kaj bi se onda dogodilo
<jelly> vjerojatno si ga greskom inicijalno otpakirao kao root (nemoj otpakiravati .tar datoteke kao root)
<jelly> vidi u cijem je vlasnistvu datoteka i direktorij, i zasto je permission denied
<jelly> moze bit zbog vlasnistva, moze bit zbog dozvola
<SilverSpace> bez roota nije dao istalirati 
<jelly> ma bullshit, to nema zasto trazit roota
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma na zajebavo sam se to instalirati 
<SilverSpace> jer u win srusi win10 
<SilverSpace> povremeno 
<SilverSpace> u ubuntu sad ovako radi super
<SilverSpace> jedino ga moram pokrenuti kao  root
<SilverSpace> za sad cu mu sloziti da moze sam pokrenut
<jelly> dammit, bili su 3TB diskovi po 537kn, sad su 616kn
<SilverSpace> kaj downlodas internet :)
<jelly> ne, samo backup za 4-5 servera (godinu dana unazad verzija) pojede 3TB
<SilverSpace> iš
<jelly> rado bi imao i 2g unazad ali onda moram smislit neki backup sustav koji manje zauzima
<SilverSpace> jelly: imas ti skladiste tih diskova doma :)
<Mmike> dete popizdilo za lego minecraftom
<Mmike> a ja opce ne kuizim kaj je to
<jelly> SilverSpace: nažalost kupio sam samo jedan
<jelly> ali imam negdje starih od 1TB koji su mi premali za ista pametno
<SilverSpace> xterm: bad command line option "-e"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh bus vidio ludi su klinci za tim 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a taj mcreator, to ima veze s minecraftom?
<SilverSpace> netjak sad radi svoje kreacije
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> radis u tom svoje svijetove likove itd
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo kaj izbaci xterm: bad command line option "-e"
<phd> Mmike: imao sam taj slučaj s minecraftom, doduše nije to lego :)
<phd> čak sam kupio igricu svojedobno
<Mmike> phd, kak nije, slaze dete lego
<Mmike> lego minecraft :D
<phd> :D
<phd> https://minecraft.net/en-us/
<phd> igrica, popularna među djecom se isto tak zove
<phd> a ak slaže lego, samo naprijed, to je dobro i za njega i za mir u kući ;)
<Mmike> phd, https://www.lego.com/en-us/themes/minecraft
<phd> Mmike: aww, zarazno za tu dob
<phd> "mali ljudi"
<Mmike> ma ispizdio sinoc, 2 i pol sata slagali neku kolibu
<phd> :)
<phd> koliko sad ima godina?
<phd> mojeg je lego držao dosta dugo
<jelly> SilverSpace: za koji command line to veli?
<sillyslux> fizicno a ne virtualno?
<sillyslux> taj lego
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovog lika obozava netjak na youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK6JR9oT_J4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Make Minecraft Great Again :: Duration: 10:46 :: Views: 2,012,834 uploaded by DanTDM :: 51,833 likes :: 1,485 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> uz njega naucio engleski govoriti 
<phd> sillyslux: ovo kaj Mmike priča je fizički, kockice. Ovo kaj SilverSpace i ja spominjemo je igrica
<Mmike> ma, igricu mu jos nesmijem pokazat :D
<SilverSpace> najbolji je u razredu 
<SilverSpace> iz engleskog
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi u zg
<phd> LOL Mmike. Pokaži mu GTA V, kao ja svom
<SilverSpace> imam opet ljuto 
<sillyslux> xterm igrica?
<Mmike> sillyslux, jesam
<Mmike> erm, SilverSpace jesam
<Mmike> kako ljuto?
<phd> sillyslux: javašluk
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, ljuto u oku?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tak tak fino ljuto ne previse
<sillyslux> taman da jedno oko suzi a ne i drugo
<SilverSpace> prosle fodine nisi doso po to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: 'xterm -e & cd /home/miro/bin/mcreator/ && sudo java -jar mcreator.jar'
<jelly> SilverSpace: to nije ni prva ni druga opcija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a tko to radi, di, kaj, kak?
<jelly> <jelly> opcije: cd /home/miro/bin/mcreator/ && xterm -e sudo java -jar mcreator.jar
<jelly> <jelly> opcij2: xterm -e sh -c 'cd /home/miro/bin/mcreator/ && sudo java -jar mcreator.jar'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja u vrtu uzgojim i onda ispecem papriku ljutt
<SilverSpace> u
<Mmike> kuil
<SilverSpace> jebi ga kad nisi prosle godine dosao 
<jelly> a ak oces to stavit u pozadinu metnes & skroz na kraj
<SilverSpace> drugi tjedan radim drugu seriju ljutog
<jelly> a marmelada od ljutih paprika?!
<SilverSpace> nesto slicno 
<jelly> čatni
<jelly> chutney
<SilverSpace> jelly: morat cu skriptu napraviti i onda alias za pokretanje
<jelly> ne treba ti skripta za jednu naredbu
<SilverSpace> vidim radi i ovako 
<SilverSpace> alias
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-14
<fresta> Allаһ iѕ dⲟⅰnɡ
<fresta> sun iѕ ᥒot ԁοіnɡ Аⅼlah iѕ ԁоiᥒg
<fresta> ⅿοon is not doіᥒg Аlⅼah ⅰѕ dⲟing
<fresta> stars are not ԁoiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼаһ is doⅰng
<fresta> ⲣlaᥒets arе nഠt ԁoing Allaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<fresta> ɡalɑxіes аrᥱ nഠt dοing Aⅼlаh ⅰs ⅾoіnɡ
<fresta> oceaᥒs are not dоing Аⅼlaһ ⅰs doіᥒg
<fresta> moᥙntɑⅰnѕ are not doіng Allaһ iѕ doⅰnɡ
<fresta> trᥱᥱs are not doiᥒg Аlⅼah ⅰѕ doіᥒg
<fresta> ⅿoⅿ іѕ nഠt dοiᥒg Аllaһ іѕ doⅰng
<fresta> daԁ is not ⅾoіng Ꭺlⅼɑh is ԁоinɡ
<fresta> boss is nоt doing Alⅼah is doinɡ
<fresta> job iѕ ᥒοt ԁοiᥒg Αⅼlah is doⅰᥒg
<fresta> ԁoⅼlɑr iѕ nоt ԁоіng Alⅼah iѕ doiᥒg
<fresta> ⅾеɡreе iѕ ᥒοt ԁoing Allaһ is dⲟiᥒɡ
<fresta> mеⅾiсine іs nⲟt ԁοiᥒg Allah iѕ ⅾοіᥒɡ
<fresta> c∪stoⅿᥱrs ɑre ᥒഠt ԁoⅰᥒg Αlⅼah іs ԁоing
<fresta> you caᥒ nоt gеt ɑ job witһοut tһe permіsѕioᥒ оf allаһ
<fresta> yοu caᥒ nοt get ⅿarrіed without the pᥱrmⅰssioᥒ ⲟf allah
<fresta> nobody can ɡᥱt angrу ɑt yοu wіthοut tһe ⲣermⅰssion of allɑһ
<fresta> ligһt іs ᥒοt doіng Αⅼlаh iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<fresta> fan is nοt doing Alⅼаh ⅰѕ dοiᥒg
<fresta> bᥙѕіnessᥱѕѕ are not doing Αllaһ іs ⅾoing
<fresta> ɑmeriⅽ is not dഠinɡ Ꭺllɑh iѕ dοⅰng
<fresta> аmeriϲа іs not ԁоiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ is doⅰnɡ
<fresta> fⅰre cɑn nοt burᥒ wⅰthоut thе permissiоᥒ of aⅼⅼaһ
<fresta> kᥒіfe ϲan nഠt cut witһout tһᥱ perⅿіssiⲟn of allah
<fresta> fiⅼesystеⅿ doеѕ ᥒot write ᴡithοut permіѕѕioᥒ οf allɑh
<fresta> ruⅼᥱrѕ are not dοіᥒg Allaһ is dоiᥒɡ
<fresta> governmeᥒtѕ arе nഠt dⲟіᥒɡ Allaһ іs dοing
<fresta> sleep ⅰѕ not ⅾoіᥒg Αllаh is ԁоinɡ
<fresta> hunger is ᥒοt ⅾⲟinɡ Аⅼⅼah іs dഠinɡ
<fresta> fοоd ԁоeѕ not take ɑway tһе hᥙnɡer Allaһ tаkеs awaу the hᥙnɡer
<fresta> wаter ԁⲟеs not take ɑwaу tһe thіrѕt Αⅼⅼah takeѕ awɑy thᥱ thⅰrѕt
<fresta> ѕeeing iѕ nⲟt dοinɡ Аlⅼаh is doiᥒg
<fresta> heariᥒɡ is not doinɡ Аllаh is doіnɡ
<fresta> ѕeasoᥒѕ аrе ᥒot ԁoing Alⅼɑһ iѕ doiᥒg
<fresta> ᴡeɑther іѕ ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Аllаh is ⅾоⅰᥒg
<fresta> hᥙmaᥒѕ are not doіᥒɡ Aⅼⅼɑh іѕ ⅾoinɡ
<fresta> aᥒⅰmɑls arᥱ not dഠing Aⅼlɑh iѕ doing
<fresta> tһе bеѕt ɑⅿonɡst yoᥙ are tһose whο leɑrn ɑnd teɑϲһ quran
<fresta> οne ⅼеtter read from bⲟok of Αlⅼɑһ ɑmοunts to οne gഠⲟⅾ deed аᥒԁ Allah ⅿ∪ⅼtіpⅼies ഠne ɡooԁ ԁᥱed ten tⅰmeѕ
<fresta> һeartѕ ɡet rᥙѕteԁ as doeѕ iron ᴡⅰth water to reⅿⲟⅴe rust from hеɑrt recіtatіοn of Quraᥒ aᥒd rememberаnce ⲟf ԁeаtһ
<fresta> heɑrt iѕ likened to а ⅿirrоr
<fresta> wһen a реrsοn cοmⅿits ഠᥒe siᥒ а blaⅽk dⲟt s∪ѕtains the һeart
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2293 +b fresta!*@* - fresta!~fresta@159.192.230.118]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2293 +b fresta!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-17 08:59:03 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2294 +b *!*@159.192.230.118 - fresta!~fresta@159.192.230.118]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2294 +b *!*@159.192.230.118] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-17 08:59:03 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2293 +b fresta!*@*] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-09-17 08:59:13 GMT], for 3d 0h 10s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2293 +b fresta!*@*] marked by jelly: spam
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2294 +b *!*@159.192.230.118] edited by jelly: expires at [2018-09-17 08:59:16 GMT], for 3d 0h 12s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2294 +b *!*@159.192.230.118] marked by jelly: spam
<jelly> jebo te bot koji spama više od spammera
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] jelly sets [#2295 +q $~a - 5 users]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2295 +q $~a] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-09-17 09:00:04 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<hrvoje> jebote religiozni spam :)
<sillyslux> bokte opet taj
<obrut> jelly: koliko dugo iskon cuva accounte svojih korisnika ?
<obrut> odnosno, jel moj dialup account iz 90-tih jos uvijek ziv ? :)
<jelly> obrut: accounte zauvijek, svi su samo zakljucani ili sa "praznim" servisom, ali se mozda vise ne moze povezati sa osobnim podacima 
<obrut> nebrem isprobat jel mi jedan pass tamo radi ?
<obrut> ne mogu dokucit od cega mi je jedan password :)
<obrut> a sad po nekim drugim pokazateljima mi se cini da je mozda bio na iskon accountu
<jelly> moram vidit jel igdje ima provisionani ti stari dialupi
<SilverSpace> kaj je to dialup :)
<jelly> nesto sto se jos koristi :-(
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2295 +q $~a] edited by jelly: expires at [2019-03-15 12:46:14 GMT], for 26w 0d 3h 46m 10s in total
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma da 
<SilverSpace> iz kojih razloga
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | ako ne mozete pisati na kanalu, /msg NickServ help register, /msg NickServ help identify
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto korisnici koriste i placaju
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly> neki po osijeku i splitu, jedno 20-ak komada
<jelly> naime kaj
<jelly> neki stari alarmni sustavi rade sa dialup-om, a strgaju se sa AnnexB
<SilverSpace> sjecam se da je i moj frend imao dugo u firmi radi nekog uredaja ne sjecam se kojeg
<hrvoje> nedavno smo imali blast from the past eksperiment :) imam 3 us roboticsa 56k kraj uredskog stola ... i u virtualbox win 3.1, trumpet winsock i piči miško :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: jel to radi posla ili iz zajebancije :)
<hrvoje> čisto sumnjam da bi itko to radio radi posla :)
<hrvoje> ali je fora ... ncsa mosaic ne otvara skoro ništa više na internetu :)
<jelly> daj mu de-TLS-ifying proxy
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvoje> čak nije do toga, nego jednostavno ne kuži ništa od ovog kompliciranog interneta ... javascripti, frejmvorkovi
<sillyslux> oh https://burgerfestival.hr/
<jelly> obrut: jel pass ima tri slova, dvi brojke pa tri slova?
<SilverSpace> i dva očnjaka :) 
<Mmike> jelly, ti vmware koristis ?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<jelly> well, ne ja osobno, posal
<Mmike> ma to, da - imas iskustva
<Mmike> glupava dva pitanja - dal' je vsphere 'manager' za esx/esxi hipervizore?
<jelly> ne, vsphere je brand name za skupinu proizvoda
<jelly> vSphere vCenter je manager.
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a sto je vCenter Server Essentials ?
<jelly> zvuci kao neka licenca za limitirani setup, tipa max 3 noda u klasteru i 1 cluster i vCenter
<jelly> izgleda da se dobro sjecam > This kit includes 6 CPU licenses of vSphere Essentials (for 3 servers with up to 2 processors each) and 1 license for vCenter Server Essentials
<jelly> (ESXi se licencira po socketima)
<Mmike> da, ovo imam:
<jelly> 3 hosta u klasteru je usput i minimalni setup da mozes imati patchiranje na zivo s live migracijama
<Mmike> The vSphere Essentials Kit consists of the following:
<Mmike> vSphere Hypervisor (ESXi)vCenter Server Essentials
<jelly> ne znam koliko je "vCenter Server Essentials" okljastren, kaj moze kaj ne
<Mmike> a, jel' to mogu oboje instalirat na isti sstroj? i esxi i vcenter?
<Mmike> ili mora ic odvojeno?
<jelly> vcenter server je ili VM appliance, ili softver koji se natoci na windows server OS
<jelly> ak ides iz nule uzmi VCSA i vozi
<Mmike> ma, ovo sam dobio
<jelly> vcenter kao appliance stavis na jedan esxi 
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> kaj tocno znaci 'applicance'? Virtualka? 
<jelly> da
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> znaci, sa tih 6 licenci mogu na dve kutije ijnstalirat esxi, svaka kutija ima 2 socketa
<jelly> installer image, OVA koja se uploada u hipervizor
<jelly> tri kutije
<Mmike> aha, 6, da
<Mmike> kul, thnx
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jelly++ imas i pivo uz onu tunu :D
<Mmike> sad mi lakse citat sve dalje
<jelly> ne znam dal mozes na 6 servera svaki sa po jednim socketom
<Mmike> ma ni bitno, za testiranje mi to treba, juju (navodno) nesh ne radi sa vsphereom kak spada pa moram vidjet kak i probat popravit
<jelly> kad imas samo ESXi imas read-only vSphere API-je.  Tek kad imas vCenter imas ful set API-ja
 * jelly gleda list price na webu i razmislja koji bi to idiot kupio po tim cijenama
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, ako imam samo esxi onda 'na ruke' moram pokretat-instaliravat cudesa, a kroz api samo mogu citat stateove i ino. a kad imam write-api onda mogu i palit/gasit strojeve, provisionat i sve ?
<jelly> bili smo danas u R&B, onaj boskarin je izgledao tak mekano i socno
<Mmike> s/strojeve/virtualke
<Mmike> jelly, moguce skroz da nam je vmware dao tu licencu testiranja tog radi, pojma nemam :) ja samo popravljam
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> jesi probao?
<jelly> Mmike: osnovne stvari imas, palit i gasit masine, ali nemas advanced
<Mmike> jnisam boskarina nikad jeo, preveliko mi to :) jeo sam ono telece rebro i to je ok, ali su mi svinjska rebirca 2-3 klase iznad
<jelly> nisam probao
<Mmike> kaj bi bilo advanced?
<jelly> statistike, vDS config, live migracija
<Mmike>  kaj je vds? sdn vmwareov?
<jelly> (vds je clusterirani switch)
<jelly> da ne moras konfat posebno na svakom hostu
<Mmike> ack
<jelly> pretpostavljam da u labu imas bare metal ili nested virtualizaciju, sve hw komponente moraju biti u support matrici i imati drivere za verziju ESXi koji ces testirat.  Ako je jako novi hardver neki put hw vendor daje posebni ESXi installer
<jelly> (HPE unutra nagura svoje zadnje drivere, i alate)
<jelly> onda nakon 3-6 mjeseci u nekom patchu proradi i normalan esxi installer
<Mmike> jelly, imam bare metal, da
<Mmike> nije bas jako novi hardver
<Mmike> u biti nemam pojma koji je hardver, imam jedno 30 kutija na koje mogu instalirat samo sto moram ljudima rec da se razsele sa svojim strvarima
<Mmike> u ponedjeljak cu probat s neka 2-3 mala stroja pa cemo vidjet
<jelly> ak su brand name ili bar ne najjeftiniji supermicro, i imaju normalne sas kontrolere a ne SATA RAID smece vjerojatno ce bit ok
<Mmike> ma jesu 
<Mmike> to su
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> product: ProLiant DL360 Gen9 (755258-B21)
<Mmike> ok, ovo je neki zesci
<jelly> to će radit
<jelly> Mmike: https://i.imgur.com/noFnzhT.png
<datase> ^image/png 844x519 21.0KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<jelly> ups, zaboravih obrisati hostname...
<Mmike> fiju
<Mmike> a nisi povray mogo zavrtiti prije nego si zagadio stroj sa esxom? :)
<jelly> jesam
<jelly> taj cpu imaš na popisu
<jelly> to je predzadnja generacija, više nema ni v3 ni v4 nego su sad "Xeon Scalable"
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/rwpEgy2.png isto to
<datase> ^image/png 844x519 20.0KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-15
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/ftmIr2A.gifv Danny DeVito jede jaje
<datase> ^ [gif] Egg. :: image/gif 818x446 46.6MiB :: 25,110 views :: safe for work
<obrut> o jebote... postgis modul za postgres linkan s x11 i inim gui libovima
<obrut> wtf !?!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-16
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/UXfE50H.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 640x375 34.9KiB :: 7,685 views :: safe for work
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-09
<jelly> Mmike: aha, tj VM je ugasen
<jelly> Mmike: prebacit cu ga na drugi kad sitgnem
<jelly> pitam se kaki je ovo exploit
<jelly> 185.216.32.170 - - [09/Sep/2019:09:38:52 +0200] "GET /.git/config HTTP/1.1" 404 456 "-" "Go-http-client/1.1"
<jelly> 77.247.181.162 - - [09/Sep/2019:09:38:53 +0200] "GET /.git/config HTTP/1.1" 404 447 "-" "Go-http-client/1.1"
<BotaniCar> hoh, nice find.
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/09/09/nanopi-m4-sbc-nvme-ssd-metal-case/
<SilverSpace> https://morioh.com/p/b0f036f8ae08/benchmarking-the-raspberry-pi-4
<SilverSpace> grije se dobrano
<jelly> zato i ima kuler
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Murder on the Dancefloor
<jelly> ne tooo
<respawn_> Jel to ono sve osim  toga
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: The Cranberries - Dreaming My Dreams
<jelly> sad radi
<jelly> nema više kolica Jugovinil
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Razno Djecje Pjesme - Tata kupi mi auto
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-10
<nixhr> opet pukla cijev, novi zagreb bez vode
<jelly> hladne?
<nixhr> da
<nixhr> ali izgleda da rjesavaju, citam bas
<jelly> veli kolega za crontab,
<jelly> >  -e i -r su prezajebane opcije da bi bile jedna do druge
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> mogao sam i bez tog earworma danas!
<jelly> jellyca, Today at 2:11 PM
<jelly> $@# bah skype paste
<jelly> objašnjenje za ovo zadnje: <ja> sad još service cron restart i na konju si <on> look at my horse <on> my horse is amazing
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<nixhr> jelly: nije samo skype, i sa fb-a isto ;)
<jelly> vjerujem ti na riječ!
<jelly> UŽAS 
<jelly> kolega veli da uvijek radi tar-ove bez foldera
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> i da koristi uvijek -C
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj to radi sebi i drugima ? 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-11
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ivoks> jelly: otkaz
<hrvoje> nije tako lako dobiti otkaz u hr :) mozda je to jedan od problema koje imamo
<ivoks> hrvoje: a kako je tebi sad? :)
<jelly> cijeli dan gleda fejs...
<hrvoje> ivoks: naporno ali zanimljivo ... i fali mi hr :)
<hrvoje> nadam se da cu uspjeti puno toga nauciti
<ivoks> hrvoje: sta si se preselio?
<hrvoje> ivoks: a jesam, kaj ću :) vidjet ćemo koliko dugo ću ostati i kako ću se uspjeti priviknuti
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> hebes posao zbog kojeg se moras seliti
<ivoks> nemoj mi reci da si otisao u onu sivu irsku hrvoje
<jelly> možda je u ZELENU irsku :-)
<ivoks> zelena moju k...
<ivoks> zelen je novi zeland
<ivoks> irska je siva
<BotaniCar> Osim ona dva dana ( Patrick's day) kad su svi pijani i povracaju, onda bude sareno. 
<jelly> https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/718/889/743.jpg ?
<BotaniCar> Taknekak :) 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> SAD ispao u cetvrtfinalu svjetskog kosarkaskog prvenstva
<ivoks> mislim da je to prvi put u povijesti :)
<ivoks> kakav poklon za obljetnicu 9/11
<BotaniCar> Gnome u Debianu 10 defaulta na wayland o0
<hrvoje> ivoks: malo, da vidim kako to izgleda :) nije *tak* strasno iako nije ni blizu lijepo kao dalmacija :))
<ivoks> nista na svijetu nije kao dalmacija
<obrut> BotaniCar: kak mislis ona dva dana kad su svi pijani ? :)
<obrut> ja kad sam tamo bio, svaki dan su bili pijani :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-12
<DomaMuffin> obrut, to je samo tvoja ekipa takva :) 
<ivoks> hrvoje: pitaj okolo irce kako bi izgovorili 'izvrsno'
<jelly> a ircerice?
<ivoks> irci i irke
<ivoks> :D :D :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly, ahahahahahahah :) 
<jelly> kako linkati nes na fejsu da to netko bez fejsa moze procitat?
<jelly> https://m.facebook.com/igor.vihnanek.3/albums/1202411096629461/ # veli "log in"
<DomaMuffin> Prekopiraj na imgur i napravi album. Grab all the upvotez 
<DomaMuffin> To ti je content creation danasnjice :)
<jelly> prekomplicirano
<DomaMuffin> Onda nije vrijedno :)
<jelly> yep
<jelly> jedino ako ima neki vrag da napravi screenshot cijele stranice do dole, iako je ima za skrolat
<DomaMuffin> Cini se da vlasnik albuma ima takve opcije, no mi koji uzivamo sadrzaj - ne
<DomaMuffin> Moze napraviti "public link", ako dobro guglam. 
<jelly> jer zasto bi to bilo po defaultu, kad mozes lijepo otvoriti fb account
<hrvoje> ivoks: dovoljno je sto mi pokusavaju ime izgovoriti ...
<ivoks> da, to ne ide
<ivoks> rvož
<ivoks> pa si ti sad misli
<ivoks> otisao u zemlju gdje mu ni ime ne mogu izgovoriti
<ivoks> al bojim se za irsku kad dodje sljedeca kriza
<ivoks> irska je, poslije SAD-a, najveci izvoznik softvera na svijetu
<ivoks> ali i najveci svjetski uvoznik softvera
<ivoks> samo preprodaja
<jelly> pranje zvonca
<hrvoje> ivoks: ideja je nauciti cim vise jer stvarno ima ekipe koja jako puno zna...
<hrvoje> a kriza je oduvijek, otkad sam bio smrkavac stalno je neka kriza bila :)))
<ivoks> trebao si doci u canonical
<ivoks> veca placa, a zivis u HR
<jelly> Engleska je blizu :-)
<hrvoje> :)
<hrvoje> ivoks: sve opcije su uvijek otvorene ... nije mi bas nikad bio san otici iz svoje zemlje ali je dobra skola i iskustvo, nadam se da cu se vratiti
<jelly> ivoks: a kaj će biti s plaćama nakon brexita!
<ivoks> jelly: brexit je nebitan za nase place
<hrvoje> bome vjesaju englezi EU zastave posvuda ... ekipa u busu ima "not a done deal" naljepnice po mobitelima
<ivoks> ma tam bi mogao izbiti gradjanski rat
<ivoks> ali tek nakon sto izadju iz EU
<hrvoje> preimenovat ce se u little britain kad odu skoti, sjeverna irska i tako ... a steta, koji jarac im je to trebalo
<ivoks> otok ce i dalje biti velika britanija
<ivoks> samo ce biti vise drzavica
<ivoks> sjeverna irska ni nije dio velike britanije
<ivoks> zato i je 'ujedinjeno kraljevstvo velike britanije i sjeverne irske'
<hrvoje> a dobro, to ... united kingdom :)
<ivoks> ekstrem bi mogao biti puno gori
<ivoks> skotska svakako odlazi
<ivoks> ali mogao bi se i london odvojiti od engleske
<hrvoje> sulud potez sve u svemu ... a grad je jako razvijen i napredan
<ivoks> london u engleskoj je kao kalifornija u SADu
<ivoks> totalno drugaciji od svih drugih
<hrvoje> javni prijevoz funkcionira genijalno, impresioniran sam
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> javni prijevoz u londonu je savrsen
<ivoks> s jednog kraja grada na drugi u 30min
<ivoks> u zagrebu za 30min ne mozes od dubrave do trga (5km)
<hrvoje> tako nekako... mozes platiti beskontaktnom karticom (revolut npr), integracija sa gugl mapsima, mozes vidjeti jel bus krenuo po redu voznje ili kasni npr 2 minute
<hrvoje> sci-fi
<ivoks> to je tako u svim vecim gradovima
<ivoks> da vidis tek SanFran
<ivoks> meni je London najdrazi grad u europi
<ivoks> sve je pic mic
<ivoks> hrpa parkova
<ivoks> iako, ni zagreb po tom pitanju nije los
<ivoks> dublin npr mi je bio gadan :D
<ivoks> ali doduse, nisam puno ni vidio
<ivoks> berlin mi se isto ne svidja
<ivoks> idem ugasiti komp
<ivoks> pozdrav
<hrvoje> ajde, valjda ce bit prilike da popijemo stogod u miru :) ako putujes na otok javi se :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-13
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> ne smijem piti jos mjesec dana
<ivoks> ne samo alkohol, niti mineralnu ne smijem
<ivoks> mogu piti samo sirutku :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNGdGrTVHKI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Baiubadu - Franco Godi :: Duration: 01:12 :: Views: 61,586 uploaded by QuisquisEst :: 416 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> matere ti kakvo je osx govno
<jelly> Saperlot!
<DomaMuffin> hahaha, kak mi je ovo smijesno. Citam krea i dgrubisu na FB kak hvale ispoliranost OSXa , i onda ivoks ovdje odvali dijametralnu suprotnost. Ja OSX nisam vidio 10 godina, samo klimam glavom i ne znam :) 
<ivoks> pa jebote
<ivoks> dakle, imam wifi
<ivoks> u sobi je slab signal, ok, sranje
<ivoks> uzmem telefon i naprvim hotspot
<ivoks> i spojim se na hotspot
<ivoks> i cim se wifi signal pojavi u sobi, ovaj skoci na wifi
<ivoks> pa na hotspot, pa na wifi
<ivoks> i tako non stop
<ivoks> pa koji k
<ivoks> a hotspot je iphone
<ivoks> koji iskljuci hotspot ako vidi da se spajas/odspajas non stop
<ivoks> onak, koji k
<jelly> feature?
<ivoks> da, polish
<ivoks> bez daljnjega, osx ima super stvari
<ivoks> suspend je odlican
<ivoks> memory management je odlican
<ivoks> ali ima i debilane
<ivoks> poput gore spomenute
<ivoks> onda, imas aplikaciju terminal
<ivoks> imas shortcut 'novi tab', 'novi prozor'
<ivoks> koji kod stisnes, dobijes novi tab
<ivoks> cmd+n je novi prozor
<ivoks> cmd+t je novi tab
<ivoks> jedan i drugi rade isto
<ivoks> ali cmd+option+n ti da novi prozor
<jelly> i onda kupis iTerm2
<ivoks> pa sve moras kupiti
<ivoks> moras kupiti softver za maksimiziranje prozora
<ivoks> moras kupiti softver za snap prozora
<ivoks> i onda ti svaki od tih detalja stavi ikonicu u tray
<ivoks> i sad ima toliko tih ikonica da mi ih sakrije, ne pametno kao windows u neki 'folder', nego ti ih jednostavno makne
<ivoks> pa se ti jebi ante, ako ti je fokusiran chrome, neces se moci spojiti na VPN jer smo ti sakrili ikonicu
<ivoks> jer to tak treba biti
<ivoks> imam jednu ikonicu za openvpn, jednu za l2tp itd
<ivoks> meni je unity daleko bolji
<ivoks> gnome3 je tesko sranje i on mi je mozda losiji od osxa, ali ne za puno
<ivoks> super je grupiranje istih datoteka na desktopu
<ivoks> super je sto moze napraviti PDF tako da iskoristi moj iphone kao skener
<ivoks> instalacija softvera je tragicno desetljecima iza onoga na linuxu (bilo rpm, deb ili snap)
<ivoks> skines dmg, pokrenes ga, klikas next
<ivoks> i onda na kraju ti otvori neki jadni prozor u kojem moras povuci ikonicu s jednog kraja prozora na drugi
<ivoks> jer instaler ne moze sam staviti launcher u Applications
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> onda, ako koristis OSX na hrvatskom...
<ivoks> svuda je Preuzimanja
<ivoks> odlicno
<ivoks> ali u terminalu je Downloads
<ivoks> pa pobogu, linux distre su to uredno rijesile, kako apple ne moze
<ivoks> cak ni nije svuda Preuzimanja; ovisi od aplikacije do aplikacije
<ivoks> polish my ass
<Mmike> ivos prica o tome kako je macos smece? :)
<Mmike> yup :)
<Mmike> ivoks, divim ti se sto si toliko izdrzao - ja sam nakon 2 dana rekao 'ne, hvala'
<Mmike> jel' zna netko kako gitu reci da dve komande izvrsi u aliasu?
<jelly> git ima aliase?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> git config alias.co checkout
<Mmike> i onda umjesto 'git checkout' mosh rec 'git co'
<Mmike> ili ako hoces globalni alias: git config --global alias.co ...
<Mmike> ak osh dve komande, recimo 'git checkout' pa onda 'git status'
<Mmike> onda moras kroz shell to: git config alias.costa '!git checkout && git status'
<jelly> costa?
<jelly> autobus u nekoj zemlji na Balkanu <deda> dečko, de se digni da smestim kosti * vozač se okreće, bijesnog pogleda <vozač> da ne bi Kosta nekom jebo mater!!
<Mmike> jelly, hahahahaha
